# Freireiter III



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

wenn schon wieder neu dann aber mit richtigem namen...



Maggo schrieb:


> frei reiten, frei schreiben. nieder mit der diktatur.....


----------



## maverick65 (30. November 2009)

Genau!

Und wir sind auch schon 6 am Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Und wir sind auch schon 6 am Freitag.




6 Leute mit posen oder 6 Leute zum trinken??


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

wann hättet ihr den frühestens zeit...für posen?


----------



## BOOZE (30. November 2009)

Ich habe eure alten Freds nicht gelesen, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe seit ihr alte Säcke Freibeuter äh Freireiter.
Das währe ja was für mich


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe eure alten Freds nicht gelesen, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe seit ihr alte Säcke Freibeuter äh Freireiter.
> Das währe ja was für mich



...komm halt mal mit 




Horowitz schrieb:


> 2 teil 1  - 3   klappt das nicht mit dem zählen??



*kratzamkob


----------



## Maggo (30. November 2009)

ich kann am freitag nicht,obwohl ich supergerne würde.......


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann am freitag nicht,obwohl ich supergerne würde.......



spielverderber!


----------



## BOOZE (30. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...komm halt mal mit



Wann wie wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

irgend jemand sprach im alten fred doch von ner fotottour am we

...falls das nicht stattfindet, ich würd gerne mal wieder auf den feldberg, auch wenns nicht einfach wird da hochzukommen *schwitz

wetter sollte aber einigermaßen sein


und evtl ist ja am freitag ne tour in FFM


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgend jemand sprach im alten fred doch von ner fotottour am we
> 
> ...falls das nicht stattfindet, ich würd gerne mal wieder auf den feldberg, auch wenns nicht einfach wird da hochzukommen *schwitz
> 
> ...



fototour ist noch nicht fix, aber wir können das mit dem feldi und den fotos doch vereinen  ich wäre am samstag vielleicht mit dabei, kommt darauf an wie es mir am freitag(abend) so ergeht 

gruß,
hottorotto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (30. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...falls das nicht stattfindet, ich würd gerne mal wieder auf den feldberg, auch wenns nicht einfach wird da hochzukommen *schwitz ...


Stimmt, ned einfach z.Z. . Am Sonntag bin ich nur bis zum Römerkastell gekommen, da ich die Körner vorher im Matsch auf'm Bahntrail (Kelkheim-Schneidhain), Rotkreuztrail und batschnassen WAB's gelassen habe ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. November 2009)

wen es interessiert, der xtccc und ich werden hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433236 hin fahren um mal zu sehen was die jungs so vorhaben. ich hätte noch zwei plätze im auto frei....also wer lust und zeit hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

gruß


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... da ich die Körner vorher im Matsch auf'm Bahntrail (Kelkheim-Schneidhain)...



der alleine reicht schon derzeit


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2009)

Wichtige Vorankündigung für den Nightride diesen Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr mit den Spessartwölfen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

mittwoch ist weihnachtsfeier.....


----------



## visionthing (30. November 2009)

Bin am Freitag dabei und das am Samstag auf den Feldberg hochschleppen halte ich auch für ne prima Idee. Muss mal schauen ob ich mir gleich das ganze Zusatzgewicht zumute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. November 2009)

Sehr gut, dann ist das we ja verplant


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

samstag sollten wir möglichst früh...mist am freitag ist ja...das kann ja was werden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. November 2009)

Was sind denn das hier für Querverweise. Ihr verwirrt mich.

Wann geht's denn am Freitag los? Der WM schließt um 21hundert.

Samstag zieht's mich in den Stadtwald - ihr könnt den Taunus haben.


----------



## visionthing (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich hab auch erst den falschen Thread abonniert und mcih gewundert das keiner etwas schreibt. 

Kann mir einer nen guten und am besten auch günstigen Radladen in der City empfehlen? Möchte nicht extra nach Kronberg rausfahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was sind denn das hier für Querverweise. Ihr verwirrt mich.
> 
> Wann geht's denn am Freitag los? Der WM schließt um 21hundert.
> 
> Samstag zieht's mich in den Stadtwald - ihr könnt den Taunus haben.



Also ich werde meinen Arbeitstag um 17Uhr beenden und könnte also so um 17:30 am Steg sein.


----------



## maverick65 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wat für´n Steg? 

Ich komme mit´s Bahn aus Richtung Wiesbaden, bitte die Location für mich deutlicher beschreiben. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## NiGra 69 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey Zusammen,
kann leider am Freitag nicht ( Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma ). Nach dem Highlight letztes Jahr echt ärgerlich. Wünsch euch natürlich viel Spaß. Uwe, wie kommst du alleine dann nur den Sachsenhäuser Berg hoch ?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wat für´n Steg?
> 
> Ich komme mit´s Bahn aus Richtung Wiesbaden, bitte die Location für mich deutlicher beschreiben.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Ich meine den Eisernen  würde sagen wir treffen uns so gegen 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr dort. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Tom? Bruder? Uwe? und die ganzen anderen Teilnehmer?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Dezember 2009)

NiGra 69 schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> kann leider am Freitag nicht ( Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma ).
> 
> Gruß Nils



Sehr sehr sehr schade


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Eisernen  würde sagen wir treffen uns so gegen 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr dort. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Tom? Bruder? Uwe? und die ganzen anderen Teilnehmer?
> 
> Gruß Marco



17:30 am eisernen steg, sachsenhäuser seite,  ist ne gute zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (1. Dezember 2009)

Wollt ihr dann vom Eisernen Steg zum Feldberg fahren, oder gibts ne Streetsession?


----------



## Zilli (1. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wat für´n Steg?
> 
> Ich komme mit´s Bahn aus Richtung Wiesbaden, bitte die Location für mich deutlicher beschreiben.
> 
> Gruß Mav


Mav, ich will auch mit der S-Bahn anreisen. Vllt. können wir eine gemeinsame Bahn finden, die wir ab "Farbwerke Höchst" nutzen. Dann könnte Dir der Weg gewiesen werden 

 ich such mal was raus, dass wir 1730 am eisernen Dingenskirchen sind ...


Ich hab übrigens versucht die Lampe zu reparieren (Lötkolben, Epoxykleber, Schrumpfschlauch etc.); sie funzt sogar wieder


----------



## visionthing (1. Dezember 2009)

17:30 am Steg geht klar. Was habt ihr als Tour geplant, wird in der Stadt gefahren oder ist "richtiges Licht" nötig?


----------



## Zilli (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mav, so könnte es gehen (Annahme von mir, dass Du die S-Bahn ab Flörsheim nimmst):

Du: S1 von Wiesbaden /  Flörsheim ab 16:39 => 16:52 Frankfurt Farbwerke *aussteigen* (die Bahn würde um 17:07 an der Hauptwache sein)

Ich: S2 von Niedernhausen / Kriftel ab 16:51 => 16:56 Frankfurt Farbwerke; *Du steigst hier wieder ein

*Wir sehen uns vllt. im letzten Wagen und steigen dann 17:12 in FFM-Hauptwache aus. Der Rest/Details über Telefon.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> 17:30 am Steg geht klar. Was habt ihr als Tour geplant, wird in der Stadt gefahren oder ist "richtiges Licht" nötig?



Ich denke das Primärziel wird der Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt werden....allerdings mit vorherigem Rumgehopse durch die City. Nichts wildes, somit wird auf jeden Fall keine Lupine benötigt. 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2009)

erstmal die treppen am mainufer....

ne Lupine kann sich eh nur der tom leisten


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

Wann darf man denn Freitag mit dem Eintreffen der Freireiter am Weihnachtsmarkt rechnen? Ich plane mit weiblicher Begleitung per Auto anreisen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2009)

so so......19:00 sollten wir mit dem spielen fertig sein und eintreffen


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

gleicher Ort wie im Vorjahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2009)

muß...nur dort kann man standesgemäß vorfahren


----------



## maverick65 (2. Dezember 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi Mav, so könnte es gehen (Annahme von mir, dass Du die S-Bahn ab Flörsheim nimmst):
> 
> Du: S1 von Wiesbaden /  Flörsheim ab 16:39 => 16:52 Frankfurt Farbwerke *aussteigen* (die Bahn würde um 17:07 an der Hauptwache sein)
> 
> ...



Jo Cheffe, ich steige aber in Eddersheim ein, ansonsten schon mal danke für die Planung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Dezember 2009)

guckst du hier:
http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16


damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst


----------



## maverick65 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bissi (zu)viel mit Premiere rumgespielt, wa??!!


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Jo Cheffe, ich steige aber in Eddersheim [dann 16:42] ein, ansonsten schon mal danke für die Planung.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst



solche männer braucht das land. soviel steht fest, gerade in der vorweihnachtlichen zeit.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Dezember 2009)

Alter Schwede, wie geil. Aber irgendetwas daran kommt mir spanisch vor.
Ob unsere GEZ auch irgendwann mal so eine Aktion startet?
Gruß:
Meister Alex, der am Freitag auch gerne dabei wäre aber wie so oft keine Zeit hat.....


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Meister Alex, der am Freitag auch gerne dabei wäre aber wie so oft keine Zeit hat.....




Immer diese "Ausreden"!   Schaaaaaaaade. Und von wegen Unterstrich.... ich bin mal wieder bei 50%: mach was, beweg dich!!! 
Schee WE.


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Alex: überleg dir des, Sandor habe ich gerade fast überredet, er kommt vielleicht auch. Dir wird sicher was entgehen.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Dezember 2009)

wat heiss hiä mach was bewsch disch? Wat meinst du wie ich auf Schicht komm wa?
Und was genau meinst du mit Unterstrich?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## wartool (3. Dezember 2009)

@Mav 

gib mir bitte bescheid, wenn Du Post hast!


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.tackfilm.se/en/?id=1259774409684RA16
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal Bescheid wisst




Ich muß Morgen mal ein "vernünftiges" Bild von dir machen. ......


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> @Mav
> 
> gib mir bitte bescheid, wenn Du Post hast!




Ja klar doch! Ich bin schon richtig heiß drauf und wenn morgen die Kohle vom AG gebucht ist, wird die Gabel gekauft und dem Umbau steht nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das darfst du auch 
Freu mich schon auf morgen.

Gruß, HotRod


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Und was genau meinst du mit Unterstrich?



Mit dem Unterstrich meinte ich deinen Link von wegen Winterpokal. Wir sind schon lange nicht mehr unter 300, ach menno...
Morgen werden Zilly und ich alles rausreisen 

ohne dich, ätschebätsche. Du hast es ja so gewollt....


----------



## maverick65 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das darfst du auch



Ich werde wohl nie verstehen wie man zum 1.x mit einer Lampe für mich fette Sachen runter macht und dann noch so nebenbei mal in die Linse vom Knipseheinie lunzt. 








Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mein Rad nur noch als Ausrede mitführen müssen. ....


Morgen wird alles aufgebaut was ich habe: 10 Stative, 20 Blitzlicher und fette 30 Kameras! Und wehe du bist nicht sexy, hast keinen Sabber im Mundwinkel oder guckst blöd. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mav,
denk an Ersatzspeicherkarte oder Laptop! Wenn alle Freireiter kommen um sich von dir digitalisieren zu lassen wirds wohl eng auf der Karte....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2009)

na hoffentlich gibts genügend spots


----------



## xtccc (4. Dezember 2009)

wo is denn der treffpunkt aufm w-markt ???


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Dezember 2009)

@xtccc: soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren wir letztes jahr hier:

Mainkai 35-39, 60311 Frankfurt am Main
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.109...=50.10903,8.681028&spn=0.002783,0.005713&z=18

sieht mal wieder nach einem endlosen heimweg für mich aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mit rocky ausgemacht falls wir uns nicht finden sollten treffen wir uns 19:15 am eisernen steg vorm aufzug, unten....


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Dezember 2009)

alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Dezember 2009)

bin ich froh zu hause zu sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2009)

schee wars....!


----------



## maverick65 (5. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars....!


 

Yepp!

Hier mal auf die Schnelle:
















Mehr in meinem Album und morgen "bearbeite" ich den Rest. 

Für die Leute, die bei Fahrrad.de angemeldet sind: bitte dort (angemeldet!!!) bewerten, danke!

Ich bin auf die Bilder vom VisionThink gespannt. 



Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Dezember 2009)

Alder,
wie kann man sich um dies Uhrzeit noch an den Rechner klemmen?
Ich war froh als ich im Bett lag.
Trotzdem schöne Bilder vorallem ein Detail sieht geil aus: Beim Foto vom Luca sieht es aus als wäre seine vordere Bremsscheibe golden!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars....!



... und heile nach Hause gekommen... 

Mav: starke Bilder


----------



## Zilli (5. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars....!


jooo (hab dann doch die S-Bahn genommen)


Meister Alex schrieb:


> ...ein Detail sieht geil aus: Beim Foto vom Luca sieht es aus als wäre seine vordere Bremsscheibe golden!
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex


Stimmt. Vllt. isses auch der Übergang von silber-gelb-rot-glühend 

Schöne Bilder Mav. Hast Du beim letzten Bild nen Sternenfilter drauf gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Alder,
> wie kann man sich um dies Uhrzeit noch an den Rechner klemmen?
> Ich war froh als ich im Bett lag.
> Trotzdem schöne Bilder vorallem ein Detail sieht geil aus: Beim Foto vom Luca sieht es aus als wäre seine vordere Bremsscheibe golden!
> ...





das muß vom angstbremsen kommen


----------



## visionthing (5. Dezember 2009)

Spaß hats gemacht!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Dezember 2009)

War wirklich lustig....auch wenn ich Uwe jetzt nicht mehr mag 

Die Bilder sind echt schön geworden 

Gruß,
HotRod


----------



## maverick65 (5. Dezember 2009)

@visionthing: Deine Bilder sind ja mal eine Klasse für sich. 

Darf ich die Bilder bei Fahrrad.de hochladen? Selbstverständlich wirst du als Urheber genannt.


----------



## visionthing (5. Dezember 2009)

kannst mit den Bildern machen was du willst,  da ich mich in der ISO vergriffen habe sind viele details leider verwaschen. Daher bringt ne viel höhere Auflösung auch nicht mehr viel.  Aber wenn du was in größer brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## visionthing (5. Dezember 2009)

Ach wir sollten das mit den Nachtbildern nochmal wo machen wo im Gebiet an dem geblitzt werden soll weniger Umgebungslicht ist, die Fahrer sind doch arg "ghostig" geworden.
Ich mein in etwa so:





Natürlich ein bisschen anders, mit Lichtermeer von Frankfurt im Hintergrund wäre bestimmt auch super!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich sofort mit dabei... Wir könnten das ganze im Taunus machen, da sollte es im Winter ab 18 Uhr dunkel genug sein


----------



## maverick65 (5. Dezember 2009)

Aber so ein Monster-Hüpfer haben wir im Taunus nicht. 

Die Idee vom Fritz ist klasse, das Ghost-Gedöns bei den letzten Bildern hat mir auch nicht wirklich gefallen. Jetzt wo er das Umgebungslicht erwähnt hat und ich mir darüber Gedanken gemacht habe, verstehe ich es auch. 

DEN Typen sollten wir uns warm halten, da kann ich noch eine Menge lernen, außerdem ist er doch sehr angenehm im Umgang.


----------



## maverick65 (5. Dezember 2009)

@dschuga: wenn du bei F.de nicht angemeldet/registriert bist nützt mir deine Bewertung nüscht.

Und wenn nochmal jemand ein Bild von mir mit weniger als 4 Sternen bei F.de bewertet werde ich mich rächen: er kommt einfach nicht mehr auf meine Speicherkarte!


----------



## Meister Alex (6. Dezember 2009)

Ehy, ich habs wieder rausgerissen, irrtümlich vier mal hintereinander gewertet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (6. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Aber so ein Monster-Hüpfer haben wir im Taunus nicht.



Aber doch sicher welche die nachts mindestens genau so hoch aussehen. Zumindest wenn ich drüber muss.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Aber doch sicher welche die nachts mindestens genau so hoch aussehen. Zumindest wenn ich drüber muss.



die im taunus sind gefühlt viel höher....zumindest wenn ich drüber muß


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder aus berlin, alle selbst geschossen mit meiner neuen CAM 

















is zwar alles ohne fahrrad, aber egal


----------



## Zilli (9. Dezember 2009)

Guuude, 
ich hätt gern bei meinem Cube (HT BJ.2005) hinten etwas Federweg/Komfort für die Flughafenrunden etc.. 
Wenn ich die Cube-Teile hier einbauen würde, wären dann z.B. 300-350 Euronen angemessen  was maximal ? (Größe vom Cube ist auch 20")


----------



## maverick65 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guck doch mal hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Poison-Arsen-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item48388e75a8 noch eine Dämpfer dazu und du hast was Neues.


----------



## maverick65 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe fertig (umgebaut): 







Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (9. Dezember 2009)

hab auch was neues für's Proceed





360 g  Unterschied !


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig (umgebaut):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut gemacht, glückwünsche!


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Dezember 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> (Größe vom Cube ist auch 20")



das passt? so gross hab ich dich nicht in erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieso?? Das sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus, sch... Perspektive. RH 45 und eher wieder ein kleiner Rahmen, Kettenstrebe kürzer als beim "alten" schwarzen HT dafür das Oberrohr länger. Ein sehr verspieltes Rad, genauso agil wie das kleine Schwarze. Jetzt nur mit Federweg hinne . Es läßt sich super damit um die Ecke fahren, nicht so stur auf Falllinie wie das fette Scott aus. Der Rahmen war recht günstig: 200E + 20 für ein FSA DH Pig Pro Steuersatz inklusive Einbau. Doch die restlichen Teile.... , ihr kennt das ja . Den Dämpfer habe ich günstig von Wartool bekommen, auf diesem Weg nochmal DANKE. Die Shifter waren nicht geplant doch bei einem Setpreis von 34,90 kann man doch nicht nein sagen, weil ja auch die SRAM-Attack nicht wirklich gut gefunzt haben. Eine Kurbel war auch nicht wirklich geplant, doch ich wollte eine Kettenführung und die Shiftguide verträgt sich nun mal nicht mit ISIS-Lagern . Der alte Umwerfer hat auch nicht gepasst und die 4-5 heme rumliegenden wollten auch nicht mit mit der 2´-Kurbel harmonieren. 

Und, und und...

Gruß Mav

P.S Wenn man schon mit Rüsselseuche heme bleiben muß, dann wenigstens die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen .


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Dezember 2009)

wieso was? 

im letzten post hab ich eindeutig zilli angesprochen. aber danke für die details.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Guck doch mal hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Poison-Arsen-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item48388e75a8 noch eine Dämpfer dazu und du hast was Neues.



brrh!


----------



## Zilli (10. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wieso?? ...


 Ich glab der meinte meine Größenangabe mit 20" für das Cube   (hat sich ja schon)

Dir gute Besserung.

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, die Farbe ist halt ein wenig ..... gewöhnungsbedürftig  oder ich dürfte es nach einer Schlammtour nie mehr putzen...


----------



## maverick65 (10. Dezember 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wieso was?
> 
> im letzten post hab ich eindeutig zilli angesprochen.



Ups. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Dezember 2009)

Gude,
schickes Teil Rene, und das rot harmoniert sehr schön mit deiner Lieblingsfarbe.
Gruß:
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2009)

na hier ist ja schon weihnachten!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

Kleines Weinachts-Rätsel.....​ 
Du fährst mit dem DH Bike und hältst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit. Auf deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein Abhang. 
Auf deiner rechten Seite fährt ein riesiges Feuerwehrauto und hält die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie du. 
Vor dir galoppiert ein Schwein, das eindeutig grösser ist als dein Bike und du kannst nicht vorbei. 
Hinter dir verfolgt dich ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. 
Das Schwein und der Hubschrauber haben exakt deine Geschwindigkeit. 
Was unternimmst du, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen ???


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

das dauert hier aber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

... können halt nicht alle so helle sein, wie die Plauscher


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

soll ich auflösen? Vielleicht trauen sie sich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

... ach warte noch ein Bisschen


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

aber wehe, es spickt einer


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

so, jetzt löse ich es auf


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleines Weinachts-Rätsel.....​
> 
> 
> Du fährst mit dem DH Bike und hältst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit. Auf deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein Abhang.
> ...


 
*Antwort: Vom Kinderkarussell absteigen und weniger Glühwein saufen !!!*


----------



## maverick65 (10. Dezember 2009)

Und so sieht es an der frischen Luft aus: 








Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

Auf welchen Namen hört das Rad denn


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2009)

paule?


----------



## maverick65 (10. Dezember 2009)

Poison Curare


----------



## maverick65 (10. Dezember 2009)

Jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag Bock auf Snowride? Der neue Gaul will eingeritten werden. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würds "Diggää" nennen. Kommt echt voll fett!
Ich glaub ich muss mal langsam mit meinem Winterprojekt anfangen.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Alter Schwede, ihr glaubt gar nicht wie stark Run-Flat-Reifen qualmen können 
Schönen Gruß aus dem BMW Servicemobil,
Marco


----------



## Meister Alex (11. Dezember 2009)

Na zu viel gedriftet? Oder von Vmax auf 0 km/h in minimaler Zeit abgebremst und jetzt ein etwas unrundes Fahrverhalten?
Egal, hauptsache du bist in Ordnung!


----------



## wartool (11. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer habe ich günstig von Wartool bekommen, auf diesem Weg nochmal DANKE.



Kein Problem 

schönes Ergebniss - freut mich!!!

viel Spaß mit dem Bike.. evtl sieht man sich ja mal?!?

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch nen Abnehmer für meine 66ATA Modell 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (12. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch nen Abnehmer fÃ¼r meine 66ATA Modell 2009


Ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal so ne Gabel gg. der Speci-DB-Gabel mal anbauen/testen.
Wenn die Speci-Gabel von der Reparatur der 150-â¬ Wartung  zurÃ¼ckkommt und wieder nicht gescheit funzt, wÃ¤rs vllt. ne Alternative,  wenns nicht zu krass hoch baut. Schaun mer mal....


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2009)

Vergiss die MZ-Gabeln, versuch DEINE auf die Reihe zu bekommen oder kauf dir was gescheites: RS oder günstig Gescheites: Suntour. 

Quatsch beiseite: was willst du, was erwartest du? Hör dir das Angebot von Wartool an, laber über den Preis, guck ob es dir passt, ob dir die Gabel passen würde, an dein Rad. 

Sonntag Snowride?


----------



## visionthing (12. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder fit bin, wäre ich gern dabei. Muss ich dann aber leider kurzfristig eintscheiden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag Bock auf Snowride? Der neue Gaul will eingeritten werden.
> 
> Gruß Mav



hört sich gut an


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2009)

11 Uhr Hohemark? Wer noch?


----------



## visionthing (12. Dezember 2009)

bin noch ein bisschen verschnupft, werde jedoch vorbei schauen. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann bringe ich die DVD´s mit. Ich hatte sie schon versendet, doch leider die falsche Nummer bei der Straße angegeben, heute zurückbekommen. 

Knipse und V-Cam sind bereit. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2009)

war grad mit der fam. auf dem feldi weihnachtsmarkt....



oben hats ne schöne verschneite winterlandschaft 
wird bestimmt richtig gut morgen, ich bin neidisch auf euch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Hohemark? Wer noch?



ich werd wohl mim seb um 11 bei uns losfahren..
vllt trifft man sich


----------



## visionthing (12. Dezember 2009)

super ich freu mich drauf. Mit Hohemark ist der Parkplatz an der Hohenmark gemeint oder? Also da gleich hinter diesem Kreisel. Nicht das wir uns verpassen.


----------



## Zilli (12. Dezember 2009)

Euch viel Schbass und passendes Wetter; mein Programm lautet Tapeten abreissen und noch Mol-Umrechnungen mit Sohnemann...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war grad mit der fam. auf dem feldi weihnachtsmarkt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir machen dir ein Foto!


----------



## xtccc (13. Dezember 2009)

so...seit freitag bin ich nun auch besitzer einer helm-lampe (dx...hongkong)...wrden eure auch so schnell heiß ???

gruss
t


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2009)

@xtccc 

das ist normal! seih froh darüber.. somit wird die Wärme nach aussen abgeleitet.. und killt nicht gleich die LED!!!!

deswegen sollte man das Teil im Stand ohne Fahrtwind auf der kleineren Stufe betrieben.. falls Du die 5-mode hast... nimmt halt den Middle-Mode und teste das mal


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oben hats ne schöne verschneite winterlandschaft
> ....



Winter gibt es hier 








Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## xtccc (13. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> @xtccc
> 
> das ist normal! seih froh darüber.. somit wird die Wärme nach aussen abgeleitet.. und killt nicht gleich die LED!!!!
> 
> deswegen sollte man das Teil im Stand ohne Fahrtwind auf der kleineren Stufe betrieben.. falls Du die 5-mode hast... nimmt halt den Middle-Mode und teste das mal



ooohkeee....also schnell fahren damit das ding ne überhitzt 

hat jemand nä. woche nochma bock auf w-markt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2009)

@zaskar: im taunus ist genauso weiß....nur am panorame erkannt man das es woanders ist 

war eben im taunus, hab den iggi und crazy oben auf dem weihnachtsmarkt getroffen. anschließend sind wir mit fackeln, nils fam und meine fam, bis zum auto (sandplacken). auch wenn ohne bike war, cool wars trotzdem 

wg. w-markt...muß mal sehen wie das bei mir mit der arbeit ist, würd dann ganz kurzfristig dazu stoßen 


@iggi und crazy....wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## visionthing (13. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings, es war Weiß und verdammt kalt!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2009)

schönes weiss im Taunus


----------



## BOOZE (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja, war schön weiss gestern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2009)

Servus!

kalt wars gestern allerdings! *brrr*



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @iggi und crazy....wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## maverick65 (15. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Allerdings, es war Weiß und verdammt kalt!




Da merkt man doch den Unterschied zu einer Einsteigerknipse und wenn man dann noch damit umgehen kann, kommt halt sowas raus. Nix von wegen Farbfehlern/falscher Weißabgleich. 1/500 Belichtungszeit, Blende F/3,5 bei ISO 1000 und Blendenautomatik geknipst. 


*WOW




*Auch wenn dieses Bild nicht die super Aktion hat, finde ich es megageil.  Nicht nur weil ich drauf bin. In dieser Situation hätte ich deutlich schlechteres Matrial liefern können. Hallo??!!, es war bewölkt, im Wald. Da reißt auch der Schnee nicht soooo viel raus. 

Guckt euch die anderen Bilder nochmal an. Die Motive sind 1. Sahne . Aber an der Umsetzung hapert es, wie kann ich bei DEN Lichtverhältnissen, mit so einem Objektiv 1/1000 belichten? 
Für so ein Ergebnis brauche ich keine DSLR. Sorry.

Gruß Mav

P.S Und ich laber vorher zum Fotografen noch eins von wegen: Licht ist schlecht, bissi Nebel, ohne Blitz hassu keine Chance.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß das die Bilder trist wirken...ich weiß nur nicht warum


----------



## maverick65 (15. Dezember 2009)

Beschäftige dich mit der Materie. Was macht den Unterschied wenn ich die Verschlußzeit parallel zu Blende ändere??!! 
Gerade bei uns Sportfotografen (wenig Licht, schnelle Bewegungen): verwende so weit wie möglich hohe ISO-Zahlen (probier wie weit du mit deiner Cam hochgehen kannst). 

Übe! 

Zieh die Bilder aus diesem Forum auf deinen Rechner und guck dir die EXIF-Daten an.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Dezember 2009)

hallo sportfotograf. wie fährt sich denn dein neuer fr-hobel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Blumen. Das ist nun ein bisschen zu viel der Ehre, wichtig bei Schnee ist eigentlich nur das eigentlich jede Belichtungsautomatik unterbelichten würde und daher muss man um ein paar Blendenstufen nach oben korrigieren und schon ist der Schnee nicht mehr Grau.
War übrigens echt ne schöne Tour, danke für die Führung. Die Trails hätte ich nie im Leben gefunden. 

Edit:
Ach was mir noch einfällt zum Thema: Für gute Fotos ist es auch sehr hilfreich farbige Klamotten anzuziehen, das Schwarz säuft halt sehr schnell ab.


----------



## maverick65 (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Tips, hätte ich auch nicht gewußt, bei mir wären es auch nur grisslige, graue Bilder geworden. Das mit den buntigen Klamotten kommt mir so bekannt vor...

@dschugga: es fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut, ich habe nur ein zu kleinen Rahmen gekauft.  außerdem ist mir die Gabel zu hart. Vielleicht lag es auch an den Temperaturen, Öl und so. Außerdem will ich eine absenkbare Gabel. Vom Hinterbau bin ich positiv überrascht, fühlt sich nach Mehr an, kein spürbares Wippen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen,
Leute sagt mal welche Farben ihr für Freeride-Trikots am coolsten fändet. Hab grad ein bisschen Langeweile (scherz!) Ne im Ernst, ich will mir (oder uns) ein Freireiter-Trikot entwerfen, weiß aber nicht genau welche Farben am besten wären.
Ich bin für Ideen und Anregungen offen. Also LOS:

Gruß,
Hot Rod


----------



## maverick65 (17. Dezember 2009)

Fürs Knipsen machen sich große rote und blaue Flecken auf weißem Untergrund immer gut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2009)

Orange


----------



## maverick65 (17. Dezember 2009)

Och nööö! Das ist aber auch nur eine Frage des Geschmacks!! 
Ich bevorzuge rot und Blau. Ich würde lieber erstmal über das Logo labern wollen. Zum Brocken-Rocken gibt es schon klasse Shirts. So ein einfaches Logo wäre von Vorteil. Von wegen DEM Feldberg. Vom Oldking geknipst, selber gemacht, nüscht was du auf die Schnelle im Netz findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (17. Dezember 2009)

RAL 6003...damit`s zu meiner neuen rahmenfarbe passt !


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Dezember 2009)

@xtccc: danke für die sms... schade, dass du nicht da hier bist. wir trinken ein bier für dich mit und freuen uns auf morgen. ah, höre gerade der spanakel kommt leider nicht mit.


----------



## visionthing (17. Dezember 2009)

Orange und Anthrazit wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Orange und Anthrazit wäre mein Favorit.



Das hört sich interessant an. Mal sehen was man damit machen kann.

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (18. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Orange und Anthrazit wäre mein Favorit.




Gute Idee und was ist nun mit dem Logo?


----------



## visionthing (18. Dezember 2009)

Hmm hab zwischen den Jahren frei und könnte dann wenn ich die Zeit finde auch mal einen Vorschlag einreichen.


----------



## Meister Alex (18. Dezember 2009)

Gude,
ich bin für Orange, Türkis, Mint oder vielleicht was gebatiktes. Oder gar die Fabe meines Auswufs der Lungenentzündung die mich gerade ferddich macht. Wie ich es hasse krank zu sein, Arrgh!
Hauptsache das Feldilogo prangt auf der Brust. Die Andis vom BDO haben ein goiles Logo: Ein Dirt Jumper, der aus den Outlines eines Amerikanischen Freeway Schildes heraussßringt. Guckst du hiäää, Offebach rockt, zumindest alle Andis:
http://www.bikedepartment-of.de.tl

Grüße vom Krankenlager:

Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Na dann haben wir in den nächsten Wochen ja alle etwas zu tun 
Wir können uns dann im neuen Jahr gerne mal bei auf ein Bier bei mir treffen und das Projekt besprechen.

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (18. Dezember 2009)

Du hast Datum und Uhrzeit nicht wirklich genannt. Solange du noch nicht verheiratet bist, solltest du feste Zeiten ausmachen können.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Der war nicht schlecht 
Da muss ich mal nachschauen wann es am besten wäre...ich melde mich dazu aber noch früh genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ihr alle wisst, das ich mit "meinen" Bilder Geld verdiene. Diesmal hat Visionthing DAS Bild gemacht und mir die Rohdatei gesendet. Ein wenig nachbearbeitet/freigestellt und fertig für KVC bei Fahrrad.de. 
Ich fordere euer Voting (bitte nicht mein Bild bevorzugen, bitte nach eurem gut Dünken beurteilen!)
P.S. Es zählen nur Bewertungen von angemeldeten/registrierten Usern. 


Vorschlag Nummer 3:
http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...gallery/kvc-januar-3/gallery-image/16075.html










Vorschlag Nummer 2: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...gallery/kvc-januar-2/gallery-image/16065.html

Vorschlag Nummer 1: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...gallery/kvc-januar-1/gallery-image/16054.html

Bitte beteiligt euch.


Gruß Mav


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mav, nur zum Verständnis: wir voten für das dritte Bild = Vorschlag Nummer 1, richtig?


----------



## maverick65 (19. Dezember 2009)

Nicht ganz richtig. Ich will nicht mauscheln, also bitte das Bild bewerten welches euch am besten gefällt.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Ich will nicht mauscheln, also bitte das Bild bewerten welches euch am besten gefällt.



erzähl net son kram...dein bild ist das beste...allein schonmal weil du ein freireiter bist 


hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet und jetzt kommst du und sagst ich soll nicht für dich voten


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Dezember 2009)

ich finde alle drei fotografien langweilig. das mit deinem neuen, zu kleinen fahrrad drauf ist es allerdings am wenigsten. wie soll ich das voten?
das fragt sich der langweiler vom sachsenbeach.


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Leutz,
es geht aufwärts, ich hab's heute deutlich gespürt: es wird immer heller 



Hier ein Vorschlag zum Logo (schwarz-weiss oder weiss-schwarz, ist natürlich erweiterungsfähig)


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2009)

Hier was für Kerle mit "Anhang"


----------



## maverick65 (22. Dezember 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Liebe Leutz,
> es geht aufwärts, ich hab's heute deutlich gespürt: es wird immer heller
> 
> 
> ...




Genau SOWAS meinte ich! 
Gefällt mir super.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Dezember 2009)

minimalistisch und treffend, lokalbezogen und gleichzeitig unverbindlich.

streift meinen geschmack und gefällt mir deshalb sehr gut. zilli- respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es mit einer Weihnachstfeiertagetour aus? Wenn es denn nicht zuviel Matsch "oben" geben sollte. 
Der Arbeitsweg heute, für 17 Km bei Matsch und Co, eine Stunde und 47 Minuten waren genug der Quälerei. 
Mein Speicherkarte schimmelt so langsam vor sich hin...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Liebe Leutz,
> es geht aufwärts, ich hab's heute deutlich gespürt: es wird immer heller
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Zilli,
das gefällt mir auch sehr gut  Wie der Meister vom Sachsenbeach schon gesagt hat, besticht das Logo durch seine Einfachheit. Top!


----------



## maverick65 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Meister vom Sachsenbeach




Ähm.. Der, wo am Bach wohnt?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Genaustens ;-)


----------



## maverick65 (23. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt, wo ein Logo schon fast fest steht, die Farbenfrage auch schon halb geklärt: bring mal einen ersten Entwurf! Und wir streiten weiter .


----------



## Meister Alex (23. Dezember 2009)

Da Zillis Vorschlag bis jetzt der einzigste ist finde ich den auch am besten. Ganz nebenbei muss ich erwähnen das mir der Entwurf auch sehr gut gefällt!
Minimalistisch, aber trotzdem das wesentliche zu erkennen. Schön.
Bin gespannt was Mav auffährt.
Gruß und frohes Fest euch allen:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (23. Dezember 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was Mav auffährt.



Nö nö, das ist sein Projekt und ich werde mich da heftigst raushalten. Ich finde die Idee ansich schon mal klasse und werde sicher wieder meinen Senf (Bautzner!!) zu einem ersten Entwurf dazu geben. 


Euch allen schöne Feiertage, bissi was mit Besinnung. 
Ich werde was mit dem Mini-Freerider probieren/andere Teile verbauen und auch bissi üben (Umsetzen, Wheely und co, auch mal wieder ohne meine heiß geliebten Klickies...). Also nix Wildes.

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche allen, die sich gelegentlich od. auch hauptberuflich hier rumtreiben, eine schöne zeit, die gerne lange andauern darf.

ach so! liebes jesukind mach, dass es über die feiertage am silbersattel ausreichend schnee gibt.


----------



## Meister Alex (23. Dezember 2009)

Du alter Atheist! Fürs Wetter ist nicht das Jesuskind zuständig sondern der Herr der auf den Namen Petrus hört. Den musst du um Schnee fürbitten.
Alternativ: Ganescha, Buddah, Mohammed, Manitu und wie die Vertreter der ganzen anderen Fakultäten auch noch heißen mögen.
Weihnachtliche Grüße:
Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (23. Dezember 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> idie feiertage am silbersattel ausreichend schnee gibt.



Ein oder 2 Freeride-Tools im Kofferraum? Noch Platz im Kofferraum? Noch Platz in deiner Planung, noch Platz in deiner Hütte?


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Dezember 2009)

geregelt.


----------



## wartool (23. Dezember 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ......, Manitu und wie die Vertreter der ganzen anderen Fakultäten auch noch heißen mögen.




Du meinst Rockshox und Fox?? *gg*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2009)

gude,
das logo vom zilli kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.....*anderstirnkratz* sieh so ähnlich aus, wie das vom entwurf der plauschertrikoos.


----------



## Zilli (24. Dezember 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude,
> das logo vom zilli kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.....*anderstirnkratz* sieh so ähnlich aus, wie das vom entwurf der plauschertrikoos.


He he, rischdisch, es hat sich noch wer erinnert. Ich hatte damals das Logo auf der Homepage der Schule meines Knappen gefunden.
Also ich kann da nix weiterentwickeln, weil Mav da so von sprach, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe.

Euch alles Gute zu Weihnachten und ein paar schöne Tage. Beim Lugxx ist mir mittlerweile klar, warum es der Hund wurde:


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2009)

Mal schnell noch was schreiben im alten jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M0g13r (29. Dezember 2009)

hoi ihr freireit0rs 

@ lucafabian sach dem Andreas T. ma nen schönen gruss von mir plz ... thx

ich hatte heute ein wenig zeit und mal nen logo für euch geaml0rt 

sacht was dazu .....



axo das nur nen erster grober entwurf ... hat ca. ne stunde gedauert wollt nich zuviel zeit reinstecken ... nacher gefällts euch eh nich


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also mir gefällt es schonmal ganz gut. 
Gruß,Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2009)

finds auch nicht schlecht...naturfarben bzw erdfarben fänd ich aber irgendwie besser


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Dezember 2009)

Die Erdfarben kommen von ganz allein.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich geb mal als mehr-oder-weniger-Außenstehender auch mal meinen Senf dazu: meiner Meinung nach is das Logo von M0g13r nicht schlecht! Wie flexibel kann man denn allgemein bei der Farbgestaltung des Trikots sein? Vielleicht könnte man das Trikot von der Grundfarbe her in weiß halten und das rot und blau vom Logo noch ein bisschen aufgreifen? Vielleicht ein paar rot-blaue Streifen oder so...


----------



## maverick65 (30. Dezember 2009)

M0g13r schrieb:


> hoi ihr freireit0rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schon mal nicht schlecht!

Jetzt noch den Feldi aus Zyllis Vorschlag unter dem Fahrer mit einbauen, einen Versuch wäre es wert...

Ansonsten guten Rutsch, ich arme Sau muß die nächsten 2 Tage schaffen, Frühschicht.


----------



## M0g13r (30. Dezember 2009)

hoi ihrs 

schön das es anklang findet 

soll ich echt den hügel da noch reinpinseln ?!

macht mal vorschläge farben usw.

wenn ihr es dann haben wollt ?! mach ichs komplett

für die burgerking mumpf0rs ..... vom 26c3 ... damit könnt ihr euch eure eigenen burgerking schnäppchen zettel machen  http://zzzbk.zz.funpic.de/bk/bk.php


update:


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Dezember 2009)

FreiReiter ?!?




keine berge rein...das passt nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht den  freireiter schriftzugs auf der hose durch die taunussiluette vom zilli austauschen...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M0g13r (31. Dezember 2009)

so ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr....auf das wir 2010 die Bikeparks rocken!

Schönen Gruß aus dem total verschneiten Osnabrück,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (31. Dezember 2009)

DEM schließe ich mich an und drückt die Daumen, das Frauchen wieder fahren kann und auch die Bikeparks rocken kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Freibeutern - ääh Freireitern einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch wünsche ich!  aber das mir keiner ausrutscht


----------



## Meister Alex (1. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch guten Rutsch in die neue Dekade des Freireitens!
Wer net rutschen will muss halt Spikes nehmen
Gruß:
Meister Alex, seit gefühlten 220 Tagen nicht mehr freireiterisch aktiv......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Januar 2010)

ich wünsche allen meinen radfahrkollegen ein gesundes neues. 

auf zu neuen herausforderungen!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Januar 2010)

posit neujahr!


----------



## maverick65 (2. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... mit deinem neuen, zu kleinen fahrrad ... .


 
Das neue (mir) zu kleine Fahrrad ist nur falsch aufgebaut. Über die Feiertage mal mit "alten" Teilen rumgeschraubt, DIE/meine Probleme versucht zu beseitigen. 
Ein anderer Vorbau (1,5cm länger) und eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Zentimeter von wegen absenkbar und direkt über der Stütze montiertem Sattel verschraubt. Am Neujahrstag damit auf Arbeit und was für ein Ergebnis??!! Yep, soo geht das. Nun noch eine absenkbare Gabel drann und für FR-Touren mein Favorit. 

Um die Optik von dem "alten" Vorbau tut es mir leid...

Guggst du: 

Sattelstütze




Vorbau




Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (2. Januar 2010)

frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich den Herren Berg- und Bikeparkrockern !


----------



## maverick65 (2. Januar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich den Herren-... !



Was für Herren??!! Hier gibt nur Typen wie dich und mich.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Januar 2010)

..... ich bin noch nie so beleidigt worden!
Herren tz tz tz, fehlt noch das einer auf alte Herren kommt. Oder gar "SoMa".
(steht für: SeniorenMannschaft).....


----------



## maverick65 (3. Januar 2010)

Das mit der SoMa hättest du dir verkneifen sollen.. Ich sag nur Winterpokal und 61%!
Von wegen "the lazy"....



Gruß Mav


----------



## M0g13r (3. Januar 2010)

frohes neues !

sucht euch mal nen jump aus 

odda den alten lassen ?

odda ganz sein lassen ?

fragen über fragen

im nächsten post sin noch 2


----------



## M0g13r (3. Januar 2010)

part 2


----------



## xtccc (3. Januar 2010)

ich mag solche schattenbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (3. Januar 2010)

..also ich würde das Bild vom ersten Entwurf lassen wobei das von xtccc auch was hat, weiß halt nicht wie man das in ein Logo einbauen kann.
@mav: glaub mir ich würd lieber auf solche Fahrleistungen wie du schauen können. Letztes Jahr endete halt net so toll.
Gruß:
Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Bild vom ersten Entwurf auch am besten. Das Logo hat was und über die Farben können wir ja nochmal sprechen 
Die Farben erinnern mich irgendwie an das NBA-Logo




Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## M0g13r (3. Januar 2010)

hehe yo @ Hot Rod1

also mir gefallen die zwo am besten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Januar 2010)

M0g13r schrieb:


> hehe yo @ Hot Rod1
> 
> also mir gefallen die zwo am besten



Da schließe ich mich an.Die Gefallen mit auch sehr gut


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Januar 2010)

Also mir gefällt das rechte aus dem vorhergehenden post am besten.
Fragt doch mal DEN Andi vom BDO ob der sie uns drucken kann.
Wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne hat der so ein Gerät um Trikots zu bedrucken.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2010)

@ Fotokritiker: lasst mal hören, wie kann ichs besser machen


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Januar 2010)

dafür gibts doch sicherlich einen geeigneteren fred. meinereiner ist schon etwas genervt von den fotokünstlern, die sich hier fachsimpelnder weise breitmachen. 
versteht mich nicht falsch: gegen schöne fotos von aktiven menschen und ihren vehikeln hab ich nichts, doch...


----------



## xtccc (4. Januar 2010)

:d


----------



## maverick65 (4. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Fotokritiker: lasst mal hören, wie kann ichs besser machen



Ich denke an diesem Foto kannst du nüscht besser machen. Ich find´s klasse, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Januar 2010)

Hier ist auch nichts mehr los, oder? Sind denn alle noch im Winterschlaf?

Erzählt doch mal was ihr 2010 so vor habt (auf dem Rad!). 
Also mein Ziel in diesem Jahr wird sein, erstmal bis August nicht schwer zu stürzen und dann mit XTCCC nach Saalbach zu fahren. Außerdem wird wohl der ein oder andere Bikepark mit dem Schu2000 fällig sein. Vielleicht nicht immer nach Winterberg, sondern auch mal weiter weg und dann vielleicht eine Übernachtung mit einplanen.
Hauptsache ist, dass viel gefahren wird! 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Januar 2010)

Was soll ich zu meinen Plänen für 2010 denn noch groß sagen?

Die Niederkunft steht Mitte März an, der "Kleine" wird so um die 20 Kilo auf die Waage bringen und 200/230 mm groß sein.


----------



## xtccc (5. Januar 2010)

dann bist der nächste kandidat für sogenannte "strassen-lücken"-sprünge !

in winterberg soll`s so eine lücke geben :-D


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Januar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> dann bist der nächste kandidat für sogenannte "strassen-lücken"-sprünge !
> 
> in winterberg soll`s so eine lücke geben :-D



von der hab ich auch gehört.....und ich hab gehört, dass der Herr Dschugaschwili die dieses Jahr mit einem Hardtail springen möchte


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal was ihr 2010 so vor habt (auf dem Rad!).



 Wildbad die DH flüssig fahren, PDS, Flims und Chur, 360er, TT

Endlich das Summum bekommen :/


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wildbad die DH flüssig fahren, PDS, Flims und Chur, 360er, TT



Straffes Programm; hört sich nach ner Menge Spaß an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

Aus dem Grund haben wir ja das Bikeomobile gekauft  unser zweiter Wohnsitz werden Bikeparks


----------



## maverick65 (5. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit der kurzfristigen Planung aus? Bissi Snowride am Wochenende oder noch besser: Snow-N8Ride?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit der kurzfristigen Planung aus? Bissi Snowride am Wochenende oder noch besser: Snow-N8Ride?



Da wäre ich mit von der Partie. N8-Ride allerings nur am Freitag.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (5. Januar 2010)

Freitag N8ride wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Idee, es soll mal wieder schneien...


----------



## visionthing (5. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal was ihr 2010 so vor habt (auf dem Rad!).



Dieses Jahr soll im IXS Rookies Cup weiter Rennluft geschnuppert werden und natürlich wie jedes Jahr einfach mehr Zeit zum Biken gefunden werden.
PDS incl. Worldcup rennen steht auch noch auf dem Programm und wenn alles glatt läuft wird schon bald der Schnee abtauen und die Bikeparksaison in Wildbad eröffnet.


Ansonsten:
Freitag N8 Ride hört sich nach ner guten Idee an. 
Wann habt ihr denn erfahrungsgemäß vor aufzubrechen?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2010)

Man bin ich selten hier.

Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal was ihr 2010 so vor habt (auf dem Rad!).
> ...Außerdem wird wohl der ein oder andere Bikepark mit dem Schu2000 fällig sein...



 darf ich da mit?? 

Also zunächst mal hab ich mir vorgenommen, mir nicht wieder im Januar was zu brechen, womit ich mich dann bis Mitte Juni rumärgern muss 
Ansonsten n bissl schneller werden, mich vielleicht endlich mal an ein paar größere Sprünge ranwagen, ein paar Rennen mehr vom Rookies Cup, Winterberg, Willingen, Todtnau, Geißkopf, ..., evtl. mal wieder Gardasee. Falls die Freireiter mal wieder hierher kommen möchten, würde sich OSO anbieten (Ochsenkopf - Steinach - Osternohe). Mitte August der 24h-Downhill am Semmering, das wird für mich das persönliche Highlight des Jahres!
PdS war ich dieses äääähm letztes Jahr schon, war zwar toll, aber zwei Jahre hintereinander mag ich doch net. Mich würd Finale reizen, ließe sich vielleicht auch mit den Urlaubswünschen meiner Holden auf einen Nenner bringen, dann so 7-10 Tage und net jeden Tag biken...wer Interesse? 

Zum Saisonausklang natürlich hoffentlich wieder Buckelnunnerrenne in BF!


Ach und frohes neues noch allerseits, hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingeflutscht!!


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Moin Schu, Willingen ist nett, aber mach es nur in Verbindung mit WB, die DH ist schon extrem und der FR wird nach der 10 Abfahrt langweilig.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja dacht mir das schon so in Verbindung mit Wibe, war 2008 aufm Bike-Festival in Willingen und kenn die FR...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Januar 2010)

Wir fahren in der 2. Maiwoche (8. - 15.) nach Finale. Ist 'ne Feiertagswoche.




schu2000 schrieb:


> darf ich da mit??
> 
> Also zunächst mal hab ich mir vorgenommen, mir nicht wieder im Januar was zu brechen, womit ich mich dann bis Mitte Juni rumärgern muss
> Ansonsten n bissl schneller werden, mich vielleicht endlich mal an ein paar größere Sprünge ranwagen, ein paar Rennen mehr vom Rookies Cup, Winterberg, Willingen, Todtnau, Geißkopf, ..., evtl. mal wieder Gardasee. Falls die Freireiter mal wieder hierher kommen möchten, würde sich OSO anbieten (Ochsenkopf - Steinach - Osternohe). Mitte August der 24h-Downhill am Semmering, das wird für mich das persönliche Highlight des Jahres!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den Rocky? Und was macht seine Schulter.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch den Rocky? Und was macht seine Schulter.



Ja mich gibt es auch noch!
Meiner Schulter geht es sehr gut, habe keine Probleme, nur meine Motivation ist derzeit nicht so groß.
Aber keine Angst, ich komme wieder, keine frage.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Freut mich zu hören


----------



## maverick65 (6. Januar 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, ich komme wieder, keine frage.
> 
> // Rocky




Ich hab´s geahnt. 

Nee, Quatsch: schön zu hören/lesen das es dir wieder besser geht. 



Das 1. Ziel vom Schuh will ich dann auch mal zu Meinem machen. 



Termin/Abfahrtszeit für Freitag gibts noch nicht. Wann habt ihr Interessenten denn so Feierabend? Wolle mer oben beginnen und 2 Autos bleiben unten oder komplett hochstrampeln. Mir Wurscht. 
Ich schlage mal 17.00Uhr Hohemark vor, bin aber gegenüber jeder Terminänderungsplanung offen. 
@HR: hast du denn endlich eine brauchbare Funzel?

Gruß Mav


----------



## visionthing (6. Januar 2010)

Ui 17:00 ist mir zu früh, da muss ich noch arbeiten. 
19:00 würde ich schaffen.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2010)

junx um die zeit ists arschkalt am freitag...


....ich häng mich wenn dann kurzfristig dran....brauch man spikes?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Januar 2010)

Do you remember?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Januar 2010)

Meine Lampe ist noch unterwegs, aber ich hoffe das sie morgen ankommt! Wenn nicht, dann leihe ich mir einfach irgendwo eine. Das krieg ich schon hin.
Ich könnte übrigens ab 17Uhr, wenn Visionthing aber erst ab 19 Uhr kann ist mir das auch recht  Und shutteln wäre mir am liebsten!!!
Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (6. Januar 2010)

Dann mach mer mal 19.00 Uhr aus. Wenn du deine Lampe nicht rechtzeitig bekommst, sag mir bescheid. Für den Lenker kann ich dir was borgen, für den Nüschel brauche ich die Funzel selber. Aber wie geht dehm mit´s Shuttel? Man müßte 3 Leute inklusive Räder hochfahren, zwei Autos bleiben unten und einer könnte zum Schluß den Shuttelfahrer wieder hochgurken. Schau mer ma...


@ Lugxx: wo ist´s kalt? Kalt ist es in Sibirien...  Ich mach mir viel mehr Gedanke über den zu erwartenden Neuschnee, kein Spaß beim Hochkurbeln, nee nee. 
Schpeiks wird man sicher keine brauchen, bei der letzten Tour mit Visionthing hatten wir auch keine drauf. Ich lass meine, für den Arbeitsweg montierten, nur drauf weil ich zu faul zum umrüsten bin

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

> Member Ü40 ccFreerider



Man sollte mal einen eigenen Fred aufmachen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Dann mach mer mal 19.00 Uhr aus. Wenn du deine Lampe nicht rechtzeitig bekommst, sag mir bescheid. Für den Lenker kann ich dir was borgen, für den Nüschel brauche ich die Funzel selber. Aber wie geht dehm mit´s Shuttel? Man müßte 3 Leute inklusive Räder hochfahren, zwei Autos bleiben unten und einer könnte zum Schluß den Shuttelfahrer wieder hochgurken. Schau mer ma...
> 
> 
> @ Lugxx: wo ist´s kalt? Kalt ist es in Sibirien...  Ich mach mir viel mehr Gedanke über den zu erwartenden Neuschnee, kein Spaß beim Hochkurbeln, nee nee.
> ...



Ich melde mich dann wenn meine Lampe nicht rechtzeitig eintrifft.
Das mit dem shutteln kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin und wenn wir zur not alles in meinen kleinen Dreier stopfen....ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht komplett hochstrampeln 
Du hast Spikes?! Cool, mit sowas kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Dann bis spätestens Freitag 19 Uhr an der Hohenmark


----------



## schu2000 (6. Januar 2010)

@hr1: Hast Dir auch die Dealextreme-Lampe bestellt? Meine hab ich am 30.12. endlich beim Zoll abholen können.

Spikes kann ich nur empfehlen, hab mir letzten Winter nen Satz gekauft und die Neujahr wieder rausgekramt, nachdem ich Silvester stellenweise arg auf komplett zugefrorenen Wegabschnitten rumgerutscht bin. Mit Spikes nur geil, Glatteis größtenteils wurschd bzw. wird gar net wahrgenommen (huch, is ja glatt am Boden wenn man mal nen Fuß absetzt). Auch auf Schnee bergauf spürbar mehr Grip. Spikes - I love it  im Moment aber leider nicht, Erkältung


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Januar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @hr1: Hast Dir auch die Dealextreme-Lampe bestellt? Meine hab ich am 30.12. endlich beim Zoll abholen können.
> 
> Spikes kann ich nur empfehlen, hab mir letzten Winter nen Satz gekauft und die Neujahr wieder rausgekramt, nachdem ich Silvester stellenweise arg auf komplett zugefrorenen Wegabschnitten rumgerutscht bin. Mit Spikes nur geil, Glatteis größtenteils wurschd bzw. wird gar net wahrgenommen (huch, is ja glatt am Boden wenn man mal nen Fuß absetzt). Auch auf Schnee bergauf spürbar mehr Grip. Spikes - I love it  im Moment aber leider nicht, Erkältung



hab mir bei dealextreme zwei Lampen bestellt und die eine ist auch schon gekommen....ohne Zoll  war als Geschenk deklariert
Jetzt warte ich noch auf das Lampenset fürs Bike. Sollte eigentlich diese Woche ankommen


----------



## visionthing (6. Januar 2010)

Super dann bis Freitag. Mit Träger müsste das mit dem Shuttlen auch bei mir passen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Dann mach mer mal 19.00 Uhr aus. Wenn du deine Lampe nicht rechtzeitig bekommst, sag mir bescheid. Für den Lenker kann ich dir was borgen, für den Nüschel brauche ich die Funzel selber.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Hi,
meine Lampe ist noch nicht angekommen  aber ein bisschen Zeit hat der gute Mann von DHL ja noch. Ich meld mich bei dir, wenn heute nix mehr ankommt.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich lade vorsichtshalber mal die Akkus .




@Visionthing: wieviel Räder passen denn auf deinen Träger? Ich montiere auch mal meinen Träger, auf den passen aber nur 2 Räder. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## visionthing (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir passen auch nur 2 Räder drauf, mit ausgebauten Rädern bekommen wir das 3. ja auch noch rein. 
Seit ihr dann mit dem schweren Gerät unterwegs? Wäre ja zu überlegen wenn man eh nicht hochtreten muss. Hab nur noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden meine Lampe auf meinem Fullface Helm zu befestigen.


----------



## maverick65 (7. Januar 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Seit ihr dann mit dem schweren Gerät unterwegs?
> Hab nur noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden meine Lampe auf meinem Fullface Helm zu befestigen.




Ich nehm den Mini-Freerider 
Meine Lampe ist auch nur mit Tesa auf´m Helm fest gebabbt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Januar 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Bei mir passen auch nur 2 Räder drauf, mit ausgebauten Rädern bekommen wir das 3. ja auch noch rein.
> Seit ihr dann mit dem schweren Gerät unterwegs? Wäre ja zu überlegen wenn man eh nicht hochtreten muss. Hab nur noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden meine Lampe auf meinem Fullface Helm zu befestigen.



Ich komme mit meinem Canyon...hab halt auch nix anderes und mit dem Rennrad im Schnee  das lassen wir mal lieber.
So wie ich gehört habe will der XTCCC auch mitfahren 

@Mav: die Lampe ist nicht gekommen und deshalb schonmal vielen Dank für deine Lampe 
@Dschugaschwili: watt ist mit dir???


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Januar 2010)

@ hot rod: keinen plan. ausreden, bezüglich nicht ausreichend vorhandener notwendigkeiten wie rad od. licht, kann ich ebenfalls nicht liefern. ist ja schon morgen...
wie kommt denn der junge fritz zum treffpunkt? kann mich ebendieser nicht chauffieren?

jetzt muss ich zur skatrunde!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ hot rod: keinen plan. ausreden, bezüglich nicht ausreichend vorhandener notwendigkeiten wie rad od. licht, kann ich ebenfalls nicht liefern. ist ja schon morgen...
> wie kommt denn der junge fritz zum treffpunkt? kann mich ebendieser nicht chauffieren?
> 
> jetzt muss ich zur skatrunde!



ich kann dich auch chauffieren mein Freund 
Das heißt also du kommst mit?!


----------



## Zilli (8. Januar 2010)

Maggo, alles Gute zum Geburtstag 


Feiere schön, so 

 oder so 

. 
Bis demnächst mal (hoffentlich wieder auf'm Bike).


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Januar 2010)

lieber maggo, obwohl ich kaum noch weiss wie du eigentlich aussiehst, erinnere ich mich an ferne zeiten und gratuliere dir natürlich herzlich zum geburtstag.

lass die sau raus und mach das es gut wird!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Januar 2010)

@vision und hot: danke für die angebotene mfg, doch ihr müsst ohne mich auskommen.  wie ihr wisst, bin ich nicht so ein harter knochen wie mav. es ist mir einfach zu kalt.

ich wünsche euch viel spass bei dieser unternehmung- passt mir auf eure knochen auf!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2010)

die besten wünsche an die geburtstagskinder,
laßt euch anständig feiern und reich beschenken! 




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (8. Januar 2010)

@ Maggo: auch von mir alles Gute..., laß dich reich beschenken, am besten Biketeile und Gesundheit 

@ Dschugga: ich bin doch kein harter Hund. Eigentlich müßtest du mich kennen und wissen, das mindestens die Hälfte von meinem Gelaber völlig übertrieben ist. 
Ich habe nun mal kein Auto und MUSS also jeden Tag zur Arbeit radeln. Wenn ich ein Auto hätte, was glaubst du wie oft ich es nutzen würde!!!??? 
Es hat eben den kleinen Nebeneffekt, das ich halbwegs fit bin und mich in den letzten Tagen an die Kälte gewöhnt habe, außerdem bin ich bestens für diese Witterung ausgerüstet. (Was man sich so alles leisten kann, wenn man kein Auto hat...)


Ich geh denne mal packen und die ganzen Cams checken. 

@HR1: wie heißt eigentlich die Schrift von wegen Freireiter auf deiner Page? Derf ich die verwenden und logisch auch als Text "Freireiter"?

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @HR1: wie heißt eigentlich die Schrift von wegen Freireiter auf deiner Page? Derf ich die verwenden und logisch auch als Text "Freireiter"?
> 
> Gruß Mav



welche Schrift meinst du? Die auf der ersten Seite, oder die die ganz unten auf den Seiten steht?

Die Schrift der ersten Seite heißt Zapfino und die andere heißt Blade Runner Movie Font.
Du kannst das natürlich gerne übernehmen. Wofür willste das denn nehmen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR0RQrTwPzc&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-7-HM"]YouTube- huge mtb road gap jump with a bad crash! Brutal!![/ame]  

Solche Roadgaps sollten wir vermeiden oder wenigsten die Landung.


----------



## maverick65 (8. Januar 2010)

@ Dschugga: außerdem bin immer noch ich das größte Hüpfverweigerungsweichei!

@ HR1: Für´s kommende Freireiter Snow N8Ride Video . Selbstverständlich wird im Abspann deine Homepage erwähnt. Die Schrift hätte ich auch gerne auf den Shirts, so als Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @ HR1: Für´s kommende Freireiter Snow N8Ride Video . Selbstverständlich wird im Abspann deine Homepage erwähnt. Die Schrift hätte ich auch gerne auf den Shirts, so als Wiedererkennungswert.



COOL


----------



## maverick65 (8. Januar 2010)

Is frisch oben: http://www.taunus.info/de/neues/webcam/


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Is frisch oben: http://www.taunus.info/de/neues/webcam/



und vereist...


----------



## maverick65 (8. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und vereist...




Das haben die Jungs ohne Spikes auch schnell merken müssen . 

Bin gerade am Bilder und Video sichten...

*Geil wars!!! *Ihr habt was verpasst.


----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte, glaube ich, noch nie so eine schlechte Foto- bzw. Videoauslese. Erst habe ich den Schuh für ein Stativ vergessen, dann hat der Slaveblitz nicht mitgespielt und die ContourHD ist auch ausgefallen. 
Der Blitz geht nun wieder und ich habe mal wieder gemerkt, das der eingebaute nix taugt, ich suche gerade einen 2. Slaveblitz. 

Hier die 2 besten Bilder von der doch so geilen Tour: 












Jetzt könnt ihr alle mal auf mir rumhacken, von wegen der hat ja keine Ahnung, solche Bilder wollen wir nicht...
Ich gebs ja zu: ich muß noch viel lernen. 

Von der V-Cam ist auch nur ein halbwegs brauchbares übrig geblieben. Es lohnt sich aber nicht es nachzuvertonen oder zu schneiden. Hebe ich auf, um es eventuell beim nächsten Snow-N8ride-Video mit einzubauen. Guckst du hier:  
Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Januar 2010)

@Vision: Was machen deine Rippen? Hoffe es ist alles in Ordnung!
Meine linke Seite tut ein bissl weh, aber es hält sich in Grenzen 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den Baumstumpf schon gut erwischt, oist aber alles halb so wild. Kann schon wieder recht gut Atmen nur wenn ich die Bauchmuskeln benutze tuts höllisch weh. 
Das mit den Fotos war den Spaß schon wert. So lernt man halt dazu und die Bedingungen waren ja auch nicht die leichtesten. Ich wundere mich das ich auf dem Foto wieder so "ghostig" bin.


----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2010)

@VT: geh mal zum Doc, dann weist du wenigstens woran du bist. Gute Besserung!


----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> und die Bedingungen waren ja auch nicht die leichtesten.




Die Bedingungen waren doch nicht schwer! 

Ihr habt nur die falschen Reifen drauf gehabt.

Wenn ich nicht so faul für ummontieren gewesen wäre, hätte ich sicher nicht am (nicht vorhandenem) Rücklicht von VT und HR (Video) kleben können. Dieses eine mal konnte ich halbwegs mit deutlich überlegenem (Reifen)Material mithalten. Was macht der Typ wenn er denn mal ein ordentliches Rad hat und auch passende Reifen? Wahrscheinlich muss ich dann Belichtungszeit unter 1/1000 einstellen....

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2010)

was habt ihr den gestern angestellt? ich wünsch mal an den verwundeten gute besserung!


----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was habt ihr den gestern angestellt?




Nix! 
NUR bissi N8Ride im Schnee. 
Am Einstieg zum Südhang (die Rodelbahn rechts von den Aussichtsfelsen) alles völlig vereist, an einigen Stellen bissi Neuschnee drüber. HR das 1. mal auf die Fresse... 
Und mit Schnee mehr oder weniger, oft auch wieder Eis uff de Gass ging es ordentlich runter. 
VT hat sich am Ende vom Victoria-Tempel mit einem Baumstumpf anlegen wollen. Wieder Schnee und glatt/vereist mit ordentlich Speed, kein Safety-Jacket....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinen gebrauchten Spikesreifen? Die, mit denen ich gestern gefahren bin. Ich will mir die leichteren Pro holen. 

1x (für hinten) Schwalbe Snow Stud 26x1,90
1x (für vorne) Schwalbe Ice Spiker 26x2,10
Beide in ordentlichem Zustand. 

Zuzsammen für 50 Euronen.
Ansonsten setze ich sie in den Bikemarkt. Nicht das sich hinterher einer beschwert

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Januar 2010)

super preis. für die pros wirst du noch ordentlich draufzahlen müssen. oder bietet fahrrad.de was günstiges an?


----------



## maverick65 (10. Januar 2010)

Bei F.de gibt es die garnicht, ich habe bei yatego für 130 bestellt. Hoffentlich sind sie lieferbar. 
Ich brauche sie halt bei den derzeitigen Witterungsverhältnissen für den Arbeitsweg. Die Dinger kosten auf Asphalt schon mächtig Körner... deswegen will ich die leichteren haben.


----------



## ratte (10. Januar 2010)

Hey Mav,
schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428848&page=8
Da wollte die Pro jemand los werden. Vielleicht sind die noch vorhanden, wenn nicht mehr bei yatego verfügbar.


----------



## wartool (11. Januar 2010)

Hibike bekommt angeblich ab 15. wieder welche.. da zahlst Du dann 110 Eus


----------



## maverick65 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Tips, habe gleich mal bei Hibike einen Satz bestellt. Bei Yatego sind sie nicht lieferbar.


----------



## xtccc (11. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir fahren in der 2. Maiwoche (8. - 15.) nach Finale. Ist 'ne Feiertagswoche.




erzählt mal mehr davon !!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Januar 2010)

ja, die planungsphase sollte umgehend eingeleitet werden! wen ziehts denn alles nach finale? der kollege schu wollte doch auch mit...


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2010)

ja ich würde aber eher aufn spätsommer planen tun...


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Januar 2010)

ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen im herbst nochmal runter zu fahren... wann war das letztes jahr? ende september? na, jedenfalls zu dem zeitpunkt als unsuwe im regnerischen südtirol war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, die planungsphase sollte umgehend eingeleitet werden! wen ziehts denn alles nach finale? der kollege schu wollte doch auch mit...



Einleit!


----------



## xtccc (12. Januar 2010)

ich werde partizipieren !


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Januar 2010)

Klingt schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Januar 2010)

So meine Herren, da mich der Herr Rocky am Samstag ja gedrängt hat mit nach Finale zu fahren, kommt hier nun meine Entscheidung:
Leider müsst ihr mich mitnehmen und ertragen  Dann rocken wir das Haus!

Gruß,
HR-Finalemitfahrer


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So meine Herren, da mich der Herr Rocky am Samstag ja gedrängt hat mit nach Finale zu fahren, kommt hier nun meine Entscheidung:
> Leider müsst ihr mich mitnehmen und ertragen  Dann rocken wir das Haus!
> 
> Gruß,
> HR-Finalemitfahrer


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Januar 2010)

Würde vorschlagen das sich die Finalefahrer oder alle mit Interesse in nächste Zeit zusammensetzen und das Ding fix machen. Ich biete hierfür gerne meine Wohnung an...wenn einer Bier mibringt 
Tschö mit Ö


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen das sich die Finalefahrer oder alle mit Interesse in nächste Zeit zusammensetzen und das Ding fix machen. Ich biete hierfür gerne meine Wohnung an...wenn einer Bier mibringt
> Tschö mit Ö



Ok! wann?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2010)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch. 

Ich bringe dann wohl auch einen Überraschungsgast aus München mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bringe dann wohl auch einen Überraschungsgast aus München mit.



Stoiber


----------



## schu2000 (13. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Stoiber



Der is doch nich mehr in München, der is doch mittlerweile bei der EU als Anti-Bürokratie-Irgendwas...da lachen ja die Hühner... 
Wie auch immer, wenns wirklich der Stoiber is, dann nehmt ihn und behaltet ihn auch


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du glaubst, wir entsorgen euern Sondermüll, dann bist Du aber schief gewickelt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## schu2000 (13. Januar 2010)

Mist...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch.
> 
> Ich bringe dann wohl auch einen Überraschungsgast aus München mit.



Mittwoch hab ich keine Zeit, da bin ich den ganzen Tag in Trier und werde frühestens gegen 21 Uhr wieder in Frankfurt sein und dann habe ich keine Lust mehr 
Donnerstag würde gehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag passt mir nicht, da spiele ich abends ab 21.00 h Hockey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann eher Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## maverick65 (14. Januar 2010)

Und ich frage dann gleich nochmal wegen der kurzfristiegen Planung: wie sieht es bei euch am kommenden Wochenende aus? Nochmal SnwoRide!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Januar 2010)

Wieder am Freitag...selbe Zeit selber Ort. Würde ich sagen!


----------



## maverick65 (14. Januar 2010)

Dann könnte ich vorher die neuen Reifen holen, wenn sie denn da sind. 

Übrigens ist die neue Lampenhalterung auch schon montiert. Hatte heme noch eine rumliegen. 
Ist denn deine nun endlich gekommen?

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Januar 2010)

Die Lampe ist natürlich noch nicht da, aber wie immer bin ich guter Hoffnung 
Also, wer ist am Freitag noch mit dabei? Dschugaschwili? XTCCC?


----------



## xtccc (14. Januar 2010)

ich werde mich bemühen da zu sein !


----------



## visionthing (14. Januar 2010)

dann wünsche ich euch mal viel spaß. 
bin leider noch nicht wieder dabei.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Januar 2010)

meinereiner bleibt auch lieber im warmen. passt bloß auf euch auf- ihr narren! 
wehe ich höre wehgeschrei...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Donnerstag passt mir nicht, da spiele ich abends ab 21.00 h Hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn am Dienstag aus?
// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2010)

Wär mir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wär mir recht.



Auch am Dienstag bin ich Trier, dass heisst wohl das ich nächste Woche raus bin! Montag würde bei mir allerdings gehen, dann können wir uns jedoch nicht bei mir treffen.
Gruß.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen 
so nun muss ich auch noch nach Heidelberg fahren (Meeting). Das bedeutet für heute Abend: Ich bin raus...scheize!!!
Euch viel Spaß und macht nix was ich nicht auch machen würde.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Zilli (15. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, die planungsphase sollte umgehend eingeleitet werden! wen ziehts denn alles nach finale? der kollege schu wollte doch auch mit...


Hallo, ned nur er ... 
sofern die 2. Maiwoche noch nicht fix ist: ich könnte jedoch nur die 3. oder 4. Mai-Woche, d.h. ab 15.05. (1. Mai-Woche geht auch nicht).


----------



## maverick65 (15. Januar 2010)

@zilli: falls das mit dir und der Finale-Planung nix wird und du somit Zeit hättest, könne mer ja mal für ein paar Tage nach Winterberg fahren.


----------



## Zilli (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich die Bilder rund um Finale in Google Earth sehe, werd ich schon batschnass  (jedoch nicht wegen evtl. Bergaufschwitzen) 



maverick65 schrieb:


> @zilli: falls das mit dir und der Finale-Planung nix wird und du somit Zeit hättest, könne mer ja mal für ein paar Tage nach Winterberg fahren.


Nichts gegen Deinen Vorschlag; das wäre halt "nur" ersatzweise ein Ersatz.


----------



## maverick65 (15. Januar 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> das wäre halt "nur" ersatzweise ein Ersatz.



Sehe ich genauso! 

Wenn es halt nicht klappt, nix mit Finale wird, DANN wenigstens einen Ersatz. Auch wenn es kein wirklicher ist. 
War ja nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Auch am Dienstag bin ich Trier, dass heisst wohl das ich nächste Woche raus bin! Montag würde bei mir allerdings gehen, dann können wir uns jedoch nicht bei mir treffen.
> Gruß.



Dann eben am Montag ab 19.30 Uhr bei mir!
Wer würde denn kommen?

// rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2010)

Ok dan sind wir schon 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2010)

Dann planen wir eben zu zweit und der Rest muss sich halt daran halten 
Allerdings denke ich, dass der Dschugaschwili und der Bruder und der XTCCCCCC auch wohl kommen werden....behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal 

PS: Wann machen eigentlich die ersten Bikeparks wieder auf? Ich bin schon auf Entzug!


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn sich keiner meldet.
Aber ich habe gestern jemanden bei seinem Zweithobby in der ESH getroffen und er hat für Montag sein kommen schon angedroht.


----------



## xtccc (16. Januar 2010)

bin da !


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2010)

3


----------



## Zilli (16. Januar 2010)

4


----------



## visionthing (16. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> PS: Wann machen eigentlich die ersten Bikeparks wieder auf? Ich bin schon auf Entzug!


sobald der Schnee halbwegs abgetaut ist, ist Bad Wildbad offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (16. Januar 2010)

der Bikepark Hochtaunus is immer offen !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Januar 2010)

5

Ein erfolgreiches Sportwochenende liegt hinter mir. 2 Mal angetreten, 2 Mal gewonnen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2010)

perfektes Wochenende  Sonne, Schnee und die Eintracht gewinnt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> sobald der Schnee halbwegs abgetaut ist, ist Bad Wildbad offen.



Dann weiß ich ja schon wo ich mich aufhalten werde wenn der Schnee weg ist


----------



## xtccc (17. Januar 2010)

hier is ein bikepark...zu zeit ohne schnee 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6746273&postcount=10


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2010)

Da gefällt es mir  
Wann geht der nächste Flieger?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Januar 2010)

morsche. ja, bin dabei.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2010)

Liebster Rocky,
sollen wir morgen irgendwas mitbringen? Bier, was zum Essen oder sonst etwas? Sag Bescheid 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche. Ja, bin dabei.



6


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Liebster Rocky,
> sollen wir morgen irgendwas mitbringen? Bier, was zum Essen oder sonst etwas? Sag Bescheid
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Hi,

Ich hole noch einen Kasten Bier und Essen können wir bestellen.
Was macht denn unser "UnsUwe"?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2010)

der kann heut abend nicht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2010)

hoi Uwe, wann geht es eigentlich nach Arosa?


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2010)

27.3 bis 3.4 bin auch dabei.
Bretter sind schon gewachst....


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2010)

Hoi, den Temin muss ich mir dann doch mal vormerken 

Mal sehen könnte ja evtl auch eine Woche Urlaub einlegen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2010)

Das will ich doch hoffen!
Kennst du Arosa im Winter zum Boarden?
Ist ein Freestilebrett oder ein Raceboard besser?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2010)

Was willst du denn machen?? 
Was verstehst du unter 





> ein Freestilebrett oder ein Raceboard


 
Arosa ist schön zum Boarden  

Evtl. nehme ich mir ein Hotelzimmer für die Woche .... mal sehen ob ich noch etwas finde


----------



## Hopi (18. Januar 2010)

Sind da nicht wieder Schulferien? Wir wollten auch noch mal in die Schweiz, aber ausserhalb der Ferien  wir wollen ja fahren und nicht anstehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2010)

Macht es noch so lange ihr es könnt (Urlaub außerhalb der Ferien)!
Ja es sind Ferien.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (18. Januar 2010)

zum Glück sind es nur die Deutschen, die Holländer haben keine Ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2010)

Arosa ist meist nicht so voll


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Januar 2010)

So, ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg.

Rocky - mir reichen ein paar Salzstangen.


----------



## xtccc (19. Januar 2010)

urlaub is eingereicht UND genehmigt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich eben auch gemacht. 

Ach ja, zur Einstimmung könnte ich das Segment von Gee Atherton aus NWD 10 empfehlen. 

Und ganz wichtig - danke an unseren gestrigen Gastgeber. Die Eiswürfel waren deliziös.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2010)

Done!


----------



## Zilli (19. Januar 2010)

Mündlich done. 
Ich kann was erzählen zum Thema Syncronisation zw. Nokia + LotusNotes .
Wenn das richtig schief gelaufen wär (ich habe heute Mittag nur noch zu max. 5% daran geglaubt), könnte ich 5 Personen nennen, die mich heute zumindest gedanklich zerissen hätten. Mehr, wenn wir uns wieder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Hat's deinen Kalender zerschossen und du hast deine Maiverpflichtungen nicht vollumfänglich im Blick gehabt?

Macht ja nichts - mit uns kann man doch reden.  Ist alles eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Januar 2010)

Was macht die Planung? Gibt's schon Infos bzgl. des Reisefahrzeugs oder der Unterkunft? 
Alter Schwede ich kann's kaum abwarten...Finale!


----------



## Zilli (21. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ....du hast deine Maiverpflichtungen nicht vollumfänglich im Blick gehabt?


So war es. Die GL-Termine wurden ab April mit Wiederholungsdaten angegeben. Über die Sychronisation ist jedoch nur der April-Termin auf mein Handy gelandet, alle Folgetermine nicht. Die weiteren "beinahe" Konsequenzen führen hier zu weit; erzähl ich wenn wir uns mal sehen.


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Macht ja nichts - mit uns kann man doch reden.  Ist alles eine Frage des Preises.


Ich bewege einiges, um mich nicht dem Spott meiner 'Internetbekanntschaften' hingeben zu müssen


----------



## Zilli (21. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...Finale!


ohh ohh ...


----------



## xtccc (22. Januar 2010)

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit ersatzteil-versorgung vor ort aus ?...also..falls sich der HR1 dort einen neuen Schaltzug kaufen will...o.s.ä.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor dort zu schalten 
Aber wie ich gehört habe gibt es wohl einen Bike-Dealer vor Ort.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Januar 2010)

Ja ist einer vor Ort.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Januar 2010)

Von einer leichten CC-Bereifung ist abzuraten. 

Sich dort nachträglich mit entsprechendem Material auszustatten könnte ob der gegebenen Nachfrage schwierig werden.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Januar 2010)

Meine Lampe ist da!!! Wir können in Finale also auch nachts fahren...
Ich musste nichtmal zum Zoll rennen, die Lampe ist so durchgerutscht 
Gruß


----------



## xtccc (22. Januar 2010)

ich werde das Forstamt...äääh Zollamt informieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2010)

übrigens: der Gebrauch dieser Leuchtmittel ist auch in hiesigen Wäldern untersagt - aber wen stört das?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr heute irgendwie eure juristischen Wurzeln entdeckt? Ist ja fürchterlich...


----------



## visionthing (22. Januar 2010)

Na dann können wir ja demnächst wieder ne runde drehn. Ich kann schon wieder normal atmen nur noch nicht sooo tief. 
Irgendwie interressiert es mich ja nun schon ob, die Rippe nun durch war oder nicht.
Wenn wir wieder Shutteln und das Eis immer noch den ganzen Berg bedeckt werde ich das nächste mal wohl lieber mit Jacket fahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Januar 2010)

Alter, du warst nicht beim Arzt? Geht's noch? 
Aber wenn du wieder fahren kannst, dann machen wir mal ein bissl vorsichtiger 

Gruß


----------



## maverick65 (22. Januar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alter, du warst nicht beim Arzt? Geht's noch?




Verstehe ich auch nicht. Zumindest würde ich wissen wollen, woran ich bin...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Januar 2010)

meinereiner war nach seinen rippenbrüchen/-prellungen auch nicht beim doc. das sich das schmerzbild über wochen hinzieht ist normal. nach dem finalecrash konnte ich auch erst fünf wochen später schmerzfrei tiefatmen. gezwickt hats da allerdings auch noch.

gute besserung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gute besserung.



stimmt: gute Besserung.
Was geht am Sonntag??


----------



## visionthing (23. Januar 2010)

Danke.
Naja, ich wusste ja woher der Schmerz kommt und schlimmer wurde es auch nicht. Da renne ich nicht gleich zum Doc.
Ich denk nächstes Wochenende bin wieder soweit ne runde zu drehen, dieses muss ich leider arbeiten und es zwickt halt auch noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Januar 2010)

Da sich zu meiner Frage niemand gemeldet hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass morgen niemand aufs Radl steigt.
Mal schauen wie ich den Sonntag dann rumkriege.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2010)

ne freeriden rodeltour....das wär mal was


----------



## maverick65 (25. Januar 2010)

Oder wir tun uns shuttel-mäßig zusammen und fahren mit 1-2 Brettern (pro Nase) die alte Skipiste runter??!!

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (28. Januar 2010)

Ist schon was für das mit Neuschnee überhäufte Taunusgebiet am kommenden Wochende geplant?


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

ja, es ist flach, lang und man steht voll drauf


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Januar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ist schon was für das mit Neuschnee überhäufte Taunusgebiet am kommenden Wochende geplant?



nö, was hast du denn so vor?


----------



## maverick65 (28. Januar 2010)

Nüscht! Ich würde gerne mal wieder Fahrrad fahren wollen tun. Im Taunus bei Schnee und Eis. Ob mit oder ohne Tageslicht ist mir Wurscht. Hauptsache mal wieder richtig Freeriden oder Freireiten? 
Ähm.. eigentlich nur Bock auf Fahrrad im Schnee. Einfach mal wieder eine Tour mit Typen die auch fluchen, schwitzen, heulen und sonstwas können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (28. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja, es ist flach, lang und man steht voll drauf




Im Taunus? Wenn ja, dann lass uns zusammen...


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

Wir waren heute schon 2 Stunden fahren


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse dieses Wetter....wo bleibt die globale Erwärmung wenn man sie braucht?


----------



## haihoo (30. Januar 2010)

On Any Sunday.... vintage film entdeckt, zwar das meiste mit motor aber geil sinn wohl 9 teile a 10 min antiquarisch unn was die da schon für breite lenker hatten
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whjviUck9G0"]YouTube- On Any Sunday (1971) part 1[/ame]
gruß h.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Februar 2010)

info für alle betroffenen: der finaletermin wird wohl auf die erste maiwoche vorverlegt. ich bitte um bestätigung dieser mitteilung!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2010)

Warum? Erbitte konkrete Informationen.


----------



## Zilli (2. Februar 2010)

Guude,
 Wenn es vorgelegt wird, muß ich aussteigen, da am 02.05. eine Konfirmation angesagt ist.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2010)

Ich habe meinen Urlaub schon eingetragen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Februar 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Urlaub schon eingetragen.


umgetragen? machst du heute mal nen krankenbesuch?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn der Grund für den anderen Termin?
Der Zilli kann da nicht.
Nein leider passt es diese Woche nicht mehr wegen dem Krankenbesuch.
Wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei dir aus?

// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (3. Februar 2010)

schon wieder krank ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Februar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> schon wieder krank ?



meinst du das mit den 8 euro kommt von ungefähr? komm du erstmal in mein alter...


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Februar 2010)

Hilft denn da nichts homöopathisches?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Rat, Herr Doktor. Meinereiner sitzt eben im Wartezimmer des Orthopäden...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Februar 2010)

Hab gleich ein Gespräch mit meinem Chef...geht um den Jahresurlaub. Bin mal gespannt was der mir zu erzählen hat.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2010)

Unn, ...? Was sagt der Chefe?


----------



## maverick65 (4. Februar 2010)

Mal kurz ganz was anderes: die IceSpikerPro sind wieder lieferbar (auch bei Hibike). Die Dinger kann ich jedem ambitionierten Winterradler nur empfehlen, ich bin begeistert. Der Mehrpreis gegenüber dem "ohne Pro" ist meiner Meinung nach berechtigt. Habe bei einfach 15 Km Arbeitsweg fette 15 Minuten weniger gebraucht (Asphaltanteil ohne Schnee und Eis fette 98% = Reifen eingefahren), 300 Gramm weniger rotierende Masse sind doch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Danke für den Rat, Herr Doktor. Meinereiner sitzt eben im Wartezimmer des Orthopäden...


Bleiben wir bei dem Titel, den ich mir erarbeitet habe: Meister, alles andere wäre anmaßend. Aber zurück zu dir: Was hat du dir denn jetzt kaputt gemacht oder geschädigt? Bin überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden.
Das Wetter nervt mich auch schon, mein Rad hat mich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.....
Auf jeden Fall schon mal gute Besserung!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unn, ...? Was sagt der Chefe?



Tja...damit habe ich nicht gerechnet!
Ich bin urlaubstechnisch bis September raus :kotz: Da bei uns in den nächsten Monaten zwei große Projekte (OES approach) anstehen habe ich die ehrenwerte Aufgabe bekommen, diese Projekte zu begleiten und bekomme somit keinen Urlaub bis zum Abschluß. Man könnte denken, dass es ja auch noch andere Kollegen gibt, die in der Zeit verfügbar sein sollten, aber hier war leider der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken! Auf Grund einer Vielzahl an Entlassungen im desolaten Jahr 2009, ist die Mannschaft nunmehr so dezimiert, dass an ein normales Urlaubsverhalten nicht mehr zu denken ist.

@Finalefaher: Somit ist diese Veranstaltung für mich ebenfalls gestorben!!! Tut mir tierisch leid,aber auch das Anbringen von Erholungsphasen im Arbeitsleben ist hier leider nur auf taube Ohren gestoßen.

Traurige Grüße,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2010)

bis september ? da fällt ja auch leogang flach 

du solltest bei dieser Firma kündigen !!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> bis september ? da fällt ja auch leogang flach
> 
> du solltest bei dieser Firmai kündigen !!



Eigentlich nur bis Juli, aber im August bin ich 3 Wochen in Düsseldorf und bekomme eine internso ee Weiterbildung.
Das mit dem kündigen ist so eine Sache....ich brauch halt auch ein bissl Geld zum Leben 
Vielleicht können wir ein verlängertes WE für leogang einplanen, das wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Scheiß Sklaverei!!   

Hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich wahrscheinlich Ende August, Anfang September nach Finale fahren werd (mit Anhang), also falls Du (oder jemand anderes hier) dann Bock hast und Urlaub kriegst....


----------



## Zilli (5. Februar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> [email protected]: Somit ist diese Veranstaltung für mich ebenfalls gestorben!!! Tut mir tierisch leid,aber auch das Anbringen von Erholungsphasen im Arbeitsleben ist hier leider nur auf taube Ohren gestoßen.
> 
> Traurige Grüße,
> Marco


Was ein Pech. Schade, sehr schade. (Ich würde auch nicht aus einer Verärgerung heraus von der Kuh gehen, die mir regelmäßig Milch gibt )

@dschugaschwili: 


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> info für alle betroffenen: der  finaletermin wird wohl auf die erste maiwoche vorverlegt. ich bitte um  bestätigung dieser mitteilung!


Was ist denn hiermit ?


----------



## haihoo (5. Februar 2010)

hab ich das schon ma weiterempfohlen?
http://fahrradzukunft.de/10/
hab auch grad dicken bauch ö

suchen wohl auch noch leute zum mitmachen......


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2010)

Xtccc und ich wollen morgen eine Feldi-Shuttle-Tour machen. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?
Allerdings nix vor 9:30Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Februar 2010)

ist mir zu glatt u. deshalb zu gefährlich. wenn es nicht wie aus kannen gießt, werde ich morgen die cm mitfahren.

grüsse, die memme vom sachsenbeach.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> @dschugaschwili:
> 
> Was ist denn hiermit ?



Trotz Preisvorteil tendiere ich dazu den späteren Termin zu nehmen. Dann kann der Carsten mit und wir uns an seinem Dauergrinsen erfreuen.


----------



## xtccc (7. Februar 2010)

ein neuer "drop" aufm feldberg !!!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Februar 2010)

War das geil heute...anstrengend aber geil!!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Februar 2010)

Ein Video gibts dazu natürlich auch...als Beweis für unseren Ausritt  Leider kann man fast nur meine Gabel erkennen, aber die ist wenigstens ganz schön  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMyyhHjKkMw"]YouTube- Test Winter[/ame]

Die Runde war wirklich cool, das einzige Problem war, dass man abseits des normalen Weges (da wo wir sonst fahren) ca. 70cm Schnee lag in den man dann eingesunken ist. Also mussten wir wohl oder übel einen großen Teil an WAB´s fahren. Hat aber trotzdem einen riesen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

warum filmst du deine Gabel  den Sag kann man auch anders einstellen


----------



## maverick65 (7. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, das ich was verpasst habe? 
Eher nicht...
Die Jungs sind doch echt die Forstautobahn runter. 

(Ver)Urteilen kann man schnell, erst recht wenn man nicht dabei war...

Leider war ich außer Haus, somit hätte ich eh nicht mitfahren können. 

Was ist denn das für eine V-Cam? Die hat ja wenig Weitwinkel...
DAS Bild ist ok. Warum nicht mehr? Wenn doch mehr: will ich sehen!!!


Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (7. Februar 2010)

es gibt nur ein foto...danach war der akku alle....


----------



## maverick65 (7. Februar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> es gibt nur ein foto...danach war der akku alle....



 

Ach menno. Sch... Planung/Vorbereitung!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Februar 2010)

Wir haben uns auch echt geärgert das wir keine zweite Cam dabei hatten. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren absolut geil...Die Sonne hat durch die Bäume auf den Schnee geschienen, das sah total geil aus. Da hättest du heute geile Bilder machen können 
Beim nächsten Mal!

Gruß und gute Nacht,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Februar 2010)

da hab ich nichts versäumt.


----------



## maverick65 (10. Februar 2010)

Popo oft autsch´n. Schnautze voll, vernünftigen (stock-hässlichen) Sattel bestellt:








Montiert: 







Gruß Mav


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2010)

Hey Mav! wasn das fürn Hebel an der KS?? Custom? oder sind die neuerdings silber?


----------



## maverick65 (10. Februar 2010)

Richtig erkannt: selbst gemacht! Die "einfache" Version ohne Lenkerfernbedienung bestellt/gekauft. Umbgebaut. Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435366&highlight=KS+i950&page=3 (ab 61)

Gruß Mav


----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2010)

schönes Sache  

sollte ich mal ne Fernbedinung wünschen werde ich das ähnlich nachbauen... leider würde mir dann nur das Alu fehlen :-(  wir ahben nur Niro-Stähle hier auf der Arbeit.... dann wirds bissl schwerer *hrrhrr*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Februar 2010)

Bevor der Fred hier total nach unten rutscht, stell ich doch mal die Frage in den Raum, wer am WE Lust auf eine Runde Feldi-Shuttle-Tour hat?


----------



## xtccc (15. Februar 2010)

<---


----------



## maverick65 (15. Februar 2010)

Am kommenden WE wird es heftig Matsch auch am Feldi geben, wo/was willst du denn fahren? Schlammschlacht, Shutteln


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE wird es heftig Matsch auch am Feldi geben, wo/was willst du denn fahren? Schlammschlacht, Shutteln



Schlamm find ich gar nicht so schlecht...alles besser als Schnee 
Was ich fahren will? Falllinie! Schnell! Runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (17. Februar 2010)

Lust ist vorhanden, bin aber im Schnee unterwegs. Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass sich das Wetter so hält wie es ist. 
War vor ner Woche am Frankenstein unterwegs, so voll Schlamm war ich seit mindestens Ewigkeiten nicht mehr!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Februar 2010)

Sooo schön war es heute auf dem Feldi. Ich könnt das echt jeden Tag machen 
XTCCC und ich haben uns heute mal wieder in den Schnee gewagt, allerdings ist der Schnee nicht wirklich geschmolzen und dort wo er geschmolzen ist, muss man sich auf Eisplatten bewegen....das war ein Spaß 
Hier ein paar Beweisbilder:


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Februar 2010)

sieht nach nem  haufen spaß aus 

in der neuen freeride machen se werbung für den film


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch nen Film....ist zwar nicht so der Brüller aber wenn ich erstmal weiß wo die Cam sitzen muss, dann passt das schon  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyEtoXWeHDg"]YouTube- Gabelkontrolle im Winter[/ame]


----------



## maverick65 (20. Februar 2010)

Ach menno, ich dachte du schreibst nochmal was von wegen Treffpunkt und Urzeit. Ich wäre auch mitgefahren. 

Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Februar 2010)

Da sich niemand mehr gemeldet hat, habe ich einfach nicht weiter nachgefragt,sorry! Nächste Woche kommt ein neuer Versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (25. Februar 2010)

und der steht am samstag an ?!?!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Februar 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> und der steht am samstag an ?!?!



Mal sehen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Samstag Lust habe...lass morgen telefonieren.
Gruß


----------



## maverick65 (25. Februar 2010)

Heftig warm auch auf´m Feldi. Spike-Reifen werden unnötig sein. 

Schlammschlacht ist angesagt: Schwalbe MM und co...

Falls sich jemand entscheidet zu fahren: meine Telefönnummer verbreite ich gerade per PN. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## roberto.d (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich bin zwar noch nie mit euch gefahren, aber da ja morgen relativ gutes Wetter angesagt ist wollte ich mal eine Runde Richtung Taunus wagen. 
Los geht es bei mir in Frankfurt nahe des Friedberger Platzes und dann mal sehen wie weit man den Feldberg hoch kommt. (Würde mich aber auch anderen Vorschlägen anschliesen, kann mir nämlich gar nicht vorstellen wie es oben aussieht).
Von der Uhrzeit dachte ich so an 11 Uhr. 
Also, hat da vielleicht einer von euch vor auch zu fahren?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (26. Februar 2010)

morgen....kurz vor 11 an der Hohemark!


----------



## roberto.d (26. Februar 2010)

ok....dann kann ich zwar nicht ausschlafen , aber dann komm ich 11 Uhr zur Hohemark.....hab einen blauen Combo und ein schwarzes Kona
bis dann, Roberto


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Februar 2010)

Um das hier nochmal klarzustellen: Ich werde morgen keinen Meter bergauf fahren


----------



## xtccc (26. Februar 2010)

dito!


----------



## roberto.d (26. Februar 2010)

ok, kein Problem für mich, ich fahr auch lieber berg runter, aber kann man von der hohemark eine runde drehen ohne berg hoch zu fahren? .....sorry für die frage aber ich kenne mich da wohl nicht so aus ;-)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Februar 2010)

Das kriegen wir schon hin...entweder Bus oder Auto.
Bis morsche dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Februar 2010)

diese unbedingte neigung zur bequemlichkeit und dies in so jungen jahren- armes deutschland.

wenn ihr euch vor saisonbeginn schon verletzt, zieh ich euch die hammelbeine lang!


----------



## maverick65 (27. Februar 2010)

...



Ich konnte/wollte nicht. Erst mal das große Loch in meinem Portemonnaie stopfen = Kohle verdienen. Ich habe mir heftig-großes-Video-Guck geleistet: eine Leinwand (230cm) und entsprechendem Beamer (HD). ROAM und Co haben auf einmal eine ganz andere Klasse..







Gruß Mav.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2010)

Komm das hast du im Kino aufgenommen 

Sieht klasse aus .... wenn ich gross bin will ich auch so etwas haben


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Februar 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei froh das du nicht dabei warst....war alles total vereist!!! Es hat nicht wirklich viel Spaß gemacht, aber Hauptsache aufm Bike gesessen. 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## roberto.d (28. Februar 2010)

@ xtccc und Hot Rod1

Auch wenn nicht all zu viel fahrbar war gestern bei unserer tour auf den feldberg hat es mir trotzdem spaß gemacht, danke euch beiden noch mal und freue mich schon auf die nächste tour, dann hoffentlich ohne schnee


----------



## xtccc (28. Februar 2010)

hallo an die finalisten!

wollen wir uns zum ligurien-trip nochmal zusammensetzen ? 

gruss
T.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> hallo an die finalisten!
> 
> wollen wir uns zum ligurien-trip nochmal zusammensetzen ?
> 
> ...



Gute Idee!
Ich habe das Gefühl es stockt etwas in der Planung.
Wann bei wem?

// Rocky


----------



## xtccc (1. März 2010)

meinetwegen bei mir...wann ???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2010)

Von wegen stockende Planungen. Ich bin mittendrin, und in knapp 2 Wochen ist's dann schon soweit (wenn der Liefertermin eingehalten wird).

Diese Woche sieht ganz schlecht aus und am Samstag geht's für eine Woche nach Südtirol.

Danach bin ich aber für alle Schandtaten zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Von wegen stockende Planungen. Ich bin mittendrin, und in knapp 2 Wochen ist's dann schon soweit (wenn der Liefertermin eingehalten wird).
> 
> Diese Woche sieht ganz schlecht aus und am Samstag geht's für eine Woche nach Südtirol.
> 
> Danach bin ich aber für alle Schandtaten zu haben.



wo genau in südtirol?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2010)

corvara


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Ich komme mit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> corvara



Ah, ich stelle fest, ich habe einen eigenen Sprecher.


----------



## Zilli (1. März 2010)

Guude,


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ... Diese Woche sieht ganz schlecht aus und am Samstag geht's für eine Woche nach Südtirol.
> 
> Danach bin ich aber für alle Schandtaten zu haben.


Wenn diese + nächste Woche demnach flach fallen: am 15.(Mo.) + 19. (Fr.) bin ich nicht da. Ansonsten gerne auch in FFM (Kriftel ist ja nicht gerade der örtliche Nabel in der Runde).


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2010)

oder in neu-isenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. März 2010)

Guten Tag,
Papa hat ein neues Spielzeug 
Guckst du hier:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tldDXhXEgWA"]YouTube- Porsche Training.m4v[/ame]
leider nur für einen Tag


----------



## xtccc (3. März 2010)

ts ts...und das ohne helm....da wird hier viel wert drauf gelegt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. März 2010)

Ups...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. März 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ts ts...und das ohne helm....da wird hier viel wert drauf gelegt



In der Fahrschule brauchst du keinen Helm.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Papa hat ein neues Spielzeug
> Guckst du hier:
> leider nur für einen Tag



Haben wir da was verpasst?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. März 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Haben wir da was verpasst?



Natürlich nicht. Du weißt doch...nicht vor 2015


----------



## visionthing (3. März 2010)

Ja Geil, das ist doch ne alternative zum Schneematsch.

Da ich hier dank Weisheitszahn OP Komplikationen ans Bett gefesselt bin schwelge ich grade in Erinnerungen und träume vom Biken. 
Das hier wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, unser Lac Blanc Trip letztes Jahr. 
Wer noch nicht da war, muss einfach unbedingt hin. Das beste nach Portes du Soleil was ich bisher unter den Stollen hatte.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6716734?hd=1"]lac blanc on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Zilli (3. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Papa hat ein neues Spielzeug
> Guckst du hier:
> leider nur für einen Tag


Goil, 
sach mal war vor Dir Eure Sekretärin oder so ... stand ja nur auf der Bremse ... hätt's öfter mal hupen sollen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. März 2010)

ich brauche unbedingt Sommer, sonst werde ich hier noch verrückt 
Kann mal bitte einer irgendwo die Heizung anmachen und die beschissssenen Wolken und die Kälte wegzaubern?!


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. März 2010)

tolles video junger friedrich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (5. März 2010)

der felsuntergrund ab 2:38 sieht doch sehr beeindruckend aus....


----------



## visionthing (5. März 2010)

Ja die Felsen sind schon ne große Nummer, haben leider auch nicht die entsprechenden Eier dabei gehabt um die direkte Linie zu fahren. Eigentlich ist die Rennlinie Links von der Steilabfahrt wo wir runter sind dort dropt man die 3 Meter runter in die Felsen. 
Das ist aber auch eine Strecke vom Coupe de France und sonst ja auch flüssig zu fahren. 

Ab 4:20 sieht man das mal jemanden richtig fahren
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5222372"]La Nuts on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2010)

Ja, der Drop in die Steine sieht lustig aus


----------



## maverick65 (5. März 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> In der Fahrschule brauchst du keinen Helm.



DAS Bild mit entsprechendem Text kommt gut. 

Zillis Frage nach der Sekretärin auch....!

Sonntag Nachmittag jemand Lust auf Feldi? Allerdings habe ich Frühschicht = 15:15Uhr an der Hohemark. Ich will unbedingt die neue Knipse ausprobieren. Spikesreifen sollten aufgezogen werden. Mit einem Satz könnte ich aushelfen. Da ich Montag frei habe, würde ich auch gleich N8ride einbauen wollen. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

darf ich jetzt auch Freireiten 

Kleines Update





SLX 2 fach (22/36)
Stinger Kettenspanner
200 mm Scheibe hinten
Joplin4 remote


----------



## maverick65 (5. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> darf ich jetzt auch Freireiten



Yep, derfst du! 

Die verbaute SLX-Kurbel ist ja mal top, die verbaute Fox-Gabel außen vor....
Deine Reifen sind ja sowas von Schwuchtelkram.. 
Wenn, dann "richtig": entweder BB und heftiger oder NN. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann "richtig": entweder BB und heftiger oder NN.
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Mav, Du hast ja mal null Plan


----------



## maverick65 (5. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mav, Du hast ja mal null Plan



Oder du deine Erfahrungen und ich die Meinen.

Siehe Unfallklinik in Ffm...

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2010)

Nur weil Du dich auf die 12 gelegt hast, ist der Reifen doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. März 2010)

jedem das seine.....ich kann schon verstehen, dass es hier leute gibt, denen die dinger zu unterdimensioniert sind, andererseits geht's ja auch nicht bei jedem um höher schneller weider und da iss der fa doch ok.
es gibt im übrigen auch leute die sich mit mm weh getan haben.


----------



## Meister Alex (6. März 2010)

Man kann ja auch auf andere Marken greifen. Die Pellen, die aktuell in Korbach aus der Presse gezogen werden können auf jeden Fall mit denen mit dem deutsch klingenden Namen, der allerdings in Indonesien gefertigt werden mithalten. Oder nehmt halt gleich einen aus Taiwan. Aufs Maul kann man mit jedem Fallen....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2010)

Ich fahr ja auch eher zurückhaltend  da passt das schon mit der Pelle 

Hoi Hopi, die Autobahn schon geräumt ? Mein Balkon ist aktuell ein Wintersportgebiet


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur weil Du dich auf die 12 gelegt hast, ist der Reifen doch nicht schlecht.




Wer hat gesagt, daß ich mit dem Reifen auf die zawölf gefallen bin? 
Außerdem habe ich DEN Reifen nicht schlecht gemacht. Ich finde ihn einfach unpassend an seinem Rad. Entweder heftig BB und Co. oder richtig leicht, wie NN und Co. So ein Reifen wie den FA finde ich einfach nur unpassend. Wenn der Fahrer damit klar kommt ist doch nix gegen seine Wahl einzuwenden. Eine Meinung darf ich wohl haben, oder??!! 

Gruß Mav 

P.S. Es ist die neue EOS 550D geworden + SIGMA DC 18-50 1:2.8-4.5 HSM


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2010)

der fa ist ein pfundsreifen, nicht so schwer wie der bb und nicht so empfindlich wie der nn.... ich stehe auf fa und fahre den deshalb gleich an mehreren bikes. gute wahl also!


----------



## blackleaf (7. März 2010)

Hallo Frankfurter,

ich verbringe die nächsten 2 Wochen in Frankfurt und überlege mir ernsthaft meinen Freerider mitzunehmen. Kenn ich mich allerdings rein gar nicht aus, deshalb...

Wäre jemand bereit, mir den ein oder anderen Trail zu zeigen?
Wie lang brauch ich von Bockenheim zum nächsten Trail (mit dem Rad)?

Gruß Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (7. März 2010)

bring 30°C + mit...dann sind die trails frei...zur zeit is der großteil noch vereist...


----------



## blackleaf (7. März 2010)

wenn ich könnte nichts lieber als das....keine aussicht auf besserung? 
bißchen trails heizen unmöglich? versinken hier in freiburg auch im schnee, hat mich bis jetzt aber nicht aufgehalten...
auf fette eisplatten steh ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht;-)


----------



## Lumpatz (7. März 2010)

Hi,
weiß ja nicht, wie 's gerade auf dem Schloßberg, Schauinsland, oder wo auch immer Du sonst Deine Runden drehst, aussieht; würde aber an Deiner Stelle das Bike einpacken. Man kann hier auf jeden Fall schon wieder den einen oder anderen Trail fahren.

Wie lange Du von Bockenheim brauchst, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Halte mich so gut es geht von Frankfurt fern. Zur Not in die Bahn steigen und Richtung Oberursel zur Hohemark. Ist der Startpunkt für viele Touren in den Taunus. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## roberto.d (7. März 2010)

Hi, war heute auf den Feldberg zu Fuß unterwegs und obwohl ich mich von Schnee und schlechten Wetter nicht abschrecken lasse ist da oben im Moment eher nichts fahrbar. Also nicht im Sinne von Trail und Spaß. Da es die nächsten Tage noch kalt bleiben soll wird sich da auch nichts dran ändern. Es wird eher noch eisiger, man kennt ja den Feldberg. 

Mit hoher Frustresistenz und dicken Beinen kann man natürlich immer fahren/schieben

Von Bockenheim bis Hohemark braucht man ca 40 min mit dem Rad (je nach Rad, Kondition und der Streckenwahl). Von dort aus geht es dann aber auch noch weiter hoch, also besser dort in den Bus steigen, wie ich vor kurzen gelernt habe.

Insgesamt ist also ne Citytour mit Dirtbike oder Freerieder die besser Wahl im Moment, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi, war heute auf den Feldberg zu Fuß unterwegs und obwohl ich mich von Schnee und schlechten Wetter nicht abschrecken lasse ist da oben im Moment eher nichts fahrbar. Also nicht im Sinne von Trail und Spaß. Da es die nächsten Tage noch kalt bleiben soll wird sich da auch nichts dran ändern. Es wird eher noch eisiger, man kennt ja den Feldberg.



Tja... und dann trifft man sich eben an der Tankstelle und nicht im Wald 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser!


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2010)

.. also in der Hanauer Gegend und am Buchberg gehts Biken richtig gut ...


----------



## roberto.d (7. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tja... und dann trifft man sich eben an der Tankstelle und nicht im Wald
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser!



Ja, so ist es, hat mich gefreut. Bezüglich des Wetters bin ich ganz guter Dinge, denn es ist ja schon März und dann sehen wir uns wieder auf den Bike!!!


----------



## maverick65 (8. März 2010)

Neues von der Videofront!  Guckst du hier: 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emtf2bVB8MA"]YouTube- Canon EOS 550D[/ame]

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja auch eher zurückhaltend  da passt das schon mit der Pelle
> 
> Hoi Hopi, die Autobahn schon geräumt ? Mein Balkon ist aktuell ein Wintersportgebiet



Pahhh 11:51 da sind wir schon x Km in PDS auf dem Board abgeritten 

Schnee war doch geil  selten so lange die linke Spur für mich gehabt 

Nur die Lampen musste ich mal frei klopfen


----------



## maverick65 (9. März 2010)

Was ein sch... Bild: der Typ hat eine besch.. Körperhaltung (ok: er läuft wohl gerade), das Bild hat einen Blauschtich und der Van im Hintergrund ruiniert gerade seine Reifen an der Bordsteinkante. Außerdem hat der vordere Wagen einen Vorteil: er wird bei einer Radarfalle nicht erkannt. 


Was für ein geiler Schnappschuss! 
Yep, so liebe ich Bilder. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. März 2010)

ich kam gerade hoch (Scheinwerfer enteisen)


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

naja, ich kam gerade und dann auch noch hoch sind doch sehr behaftet


----------



## xtccc (14. März 2010)

gruß an alle heut beteiligten protagonisten!


----------



## roberto.d (14. März 2010)

Hey, Ihr wart ja unterwegs!!! Auf dem Bild ist ja gar kein Schnee mehr zu sehen, wo seid Ihr denn gewesen? 

Ich war dann heute nur ne Runde in Frankfurt unterwegs und hab mir doch gleich beim dritten Hinternis mein großes Kettenblatt aufgedotzt, hat halt jetzt ein Zahn weniger... Da hatte ich mich wohl wieder mal fürs falsche Rad entschieden 

Es wird also Zeit mal wieder etwas mehr Technik zu trainieren.....

ab nächster Woche soll es ja endlich wärmer werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2010)

das fotodokument spiegelt fotgrafier- und fahrkönnen leider exakt wieder,

aber spass hats gemacht!


----------



## Meister Alex (15. März 2010)

...ihr seid bei den Andis gewesen, stimmts?!
Muss mein Hobel auch mal wieder ans Licht schieben...


----------



## haihoo (15. März 2010)

oohhh schaade, hätt ich auch gern partizipiert..... hab ich wohl im falschen thread geguckt
grüß h.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. März 2010)

Wie schaut's am Samstag mit einem Ausritt aus? Feldi oder Krater ist mir egal, ich bin da offen 
Hab einfach nur Bock zu fahren. Das Wetter soll ja auch einigermaßen werden.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. März 2010)

bei mir wirds leider nichts mit radeln. viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (17. März 2010)

Hey, Lust ne Runde zu drehen hätte ich schon, aber ich bin am WE wohl das letzte Mal dieses Jahr zum boarden unterwegs.......muss noch mein neues Board ausprobieren

Euch schon mal viel Spaß!!!


----------



## haihoo (18. März 2010)

Yo auch lust!! feldi is besimmt noch schlammschlacht oder? nimmt ein da schon der bus mit hoch? sa nich zu früh? andere wär auch ok.....
Grüß h.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2010)

Wie sieht's nun für Samstag aus? Ich könnte ab 11Uhr...
Mav wie sieht's bei dir aus? 
Ich hätte wohl Lust auf Bombenkrater.
Wer auch Lust hat bitte Bescheid sagen, dann können wir die Hinfahrt organisieren.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (19. März 2010)

Weiß noch nicht... Ich habe gerade Frauchen gefragt, ob sie Lust hat " Verrückte zu gucken" . Sie hat definitiv nicht Nein gesagt. 
Sie hat mit einer Gegenfrage geantwortet: "Kann ich mein Stinky mitnehmen?". Die Frage war natürlich nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, sie ist am Dienstag erst aus der REHA zurück gekommen. Wir entscheiden nach dem Frühstück. Wenn ja, dann komme ich auch ohne Bike, ihr zu Liebe. Nur die Knipse werde ich einpacken (eine womit man auch im dunklen Wald ohne Blitzdings fotophieren kann...) Ups, ähm... öh....,  da fallen mir gerade alle Sünden von wegen Bilder bearbeiten ein. 
Ich melde mich morgen, nach dem Frühstück, was sicher nicht vor 10 sein wird. 
Gruß Mav.

P.S. Wäre schön, wenn sich Meister Alex mit anschließen würde!


----------



## haihoo (19. März 2010)

Bei mir Anreise per Rad.....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2010)

Der Xtccc und ich werden ab 11Uhr bei mir losfahren!
Dann bis morgen Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (19. März 2010)

Und was ist mi´m Zilly und den anderen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Und was ist mi´m Zilly und den anderen?



Keine Ahnung....ist aber ne gute Frage.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. März 2010)

Morsche Leuts,

würde auch gerne kommen habe aber einen Termin zum Brunch.
Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so einladent. Euch viel spass.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2010)

vorm boarden kein biken mehr 

viel spaß...macht fotos von der sauerei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2010)

Ich habe meinen DK Verpflichtungen nachzukommen. B.a.w. bleibt der Bock im Keller.


----------



## Zilli (20. März 2010)

Mit der Fa. war Jahrestagung angesagt, die für mich heute morgen um 0300 endete 


um 0700 war die Nacht im Hotel zu Ende dank einer laufend tickenden Heizung (wie Wassertropfen aus 2m Höhe auf Wellblech). Vielleicht fahr ich morgen ne Runde um den Staufen oder Flughafen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem heutigen Tag im Krater 
Der Mav hat bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere Bild gemacht.


 

 

 

 



Schönen Gruß an alle die heute auf jeden Fall was verpasst haben


----------



## xtccc (20. März 2010)

hehe...ich hätte irgendwie noch den ganzen nachmittag weiterfahren können...


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Der Mav hat bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere Bild gemacht.


 
Aber selbstverfreilich! 

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: die neue Knipse hat den Praxistest bestanden. Auf Tour werde ich kein Blitzdings mehr mitnehmen müssen und somit das Mehrgewicht der DSLR gegenüber der doch kleineren Casio kompensieren. Für reines Shooting werde ich ihn wohl als Aufhellblitz verwenden. Schau mer mal. 

Entscheidet ihr ob sie den Praxistest bestanden hat: 

XTCC







HR1






Ein "echter" Andi war auch da...







Von wegen Video mit der neuen Cam muß ich noch an mir arbeiten. 
(Bitte HD 1080p anklicken! Wer den dementsprechenden Monitor hat...)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABMyVUyAtP4"]YouTube- Canon EOS 550D Bombenkrater[/ame]



Mehr in meinem Album. 


Gruß Mav 

P.S.: bitte auch meine Bilder (angemeldet) bei Fahrrad.de bewerten. Danke.


----------



## visionthing (20. März 2010)

da hab ich wohl was verpasst! 
Sieht ja sogar richtig trocken aus, wenn ich da an die Schlammschlacht letztes Wochenende zurück denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. März 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


>



Soll das ein Frontflip werden oder beschläft er seinen Vorbau 


Man ist das alles klein geworden am Bombenkrater.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2010)

Pah Poser Hopi .... 

Ich komm dann mal im Sommer zum ueben, damit ich mich wenigstens über die "kleinen" Hügel am Bombenkrater traue


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Man ist das alles klein geworden am Bombenkrater.



Dann freu ich mich schon darauf dich im Sommer über die kleinen Hügel fliegen zu sehen!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2010)

@hot rod: sehr schön! 

nächste woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Dann freu ich mich schon darauf dich im Sommer über die kleinen Hügel fliegen zu sehen!



dann musst Du aber nach MF kommen 


Bombenkrater ist zwar größer (fläche), aber MF gefällt mir einfach besser.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann musst Du aber nach MF kommen
> 
> 
> Bombenkrater ist zwar größer (fläche), aber MF gefällt mir einfach besser.



Alles klar...ich bin dabei. Dann nehmen wir noch den Dschugaschwili und den Xtccc mit und lassen es mal richtig krachen


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2010)

mf finde ich auch gelungen. die haben bestimmt auch einige neue sachen gebuddelt. 
im verlaufe des frühjahrs werden die offenbacher den krater sicher reaktivieren.

of ist halt bequem mit dem rad zu erreichen. heimwärts dann noch eine einkehr im   hafen 2... sehr verlockend!


----------



## roberto.d (22. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur Hot Rod und Xtccc kenne, aber ich will (komm) auch gern mit!!!

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2010)

MF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (22. März 2010)

Mörfelden...

am we gehts wieder scharf...egal wohin...icke will fahren !

war gestern mal auf dem AK...auf den wegen is noch dick eis...aber da fährt ja eh keiner von uns!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2010)

die lange angekündigte *bikerumfrage* ist raus, inkl extrateil* altkönig*...

....heimlich still und leise veröffentlicht,  die haben bestimmt gedacht wir kriegens nichts mit


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mf finde ich auch gelungen. die haben bestimmt auch einige neue sachen gebuddelt.
> im verlaufe des frühjahrs werden die offenbacher den krater sicher reaktivieren.
> 
> of ist halt bequem mit dem rad zu erreichen. heimwärts dann noch eine einkehr im   hafen 2... sehr verlockend!



OF ist für uns kein Gewinn, müssen wir auch  mit dem Auto anfahren. Ok die Lines in >OF sind größer, aber dafür ist der Parkplatz in MF näher


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

Hey Uwe, wann geht es in die Schweiz?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2010)

freitag oder samstag 

....mit nem lachenden und nem weinenden auge


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> freitag oder samstag
> 
> ....mit nem lachenden und nem weinenden auge



weinend  Du gehst Boarden, da kann man nur Happy sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2010)

dieses jahr war der winter lang...wenn du dann von 20 grad hörst und in den winter fahren willst, naja


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

wo sollen es 20°  werden


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2010)

na wo wohl  hier am do. bis zu 20°, danach wirds dann wieder schlechter *freu


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

vergess nicht die Schneeketten


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vergess nicht die Schneeketten



Für was denn Schneeketten  er hat doch Frau und Kinder dabei


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. März 2010)

Ich habe Allrad!


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Es fährt 





soft und schön


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es fährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das steht doch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die lange angekündigte *bikerumfrage* ist raus, inkl extrateil* altkönig*...
> 
> ....heimlich still und leise veröffentlicht,  die haben bestimmt gedacht wir kriegens nichts mit



Danke fürn Hinweis, habe mitgemacht


----------



## visionthing (23. März 2010)

Jemand Lust auf Bad Wildbad am Samstag? Wir werden zu dritt gegen 10:00 dort sein. 
Die Saison geht los!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2010)

viel spass!

und schießt euch nicht gleich zu saisonbeginn ab.


----------



## visionthing (24. März 2010)

Danke!
So schlimm ist Wildbad ja jetzt auch nicht, wir lassen es ruhig angehen. 
Ach das wird ein Spaß. Mal schauen ob sich unser Debütant in dem Terrain wohl fühlt.


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

Mhmmmm Wildbad steht bei uns eigentlich erst in 2-3 Wochen auf dem Zettel. Viel Spaß und keinen Platten


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> So schlimm ist Wildbad ja jetzt auch nicht



Ansichtssache...ich hab mir letztes Jahr nach nem kurzen Trip nach Wildbad überlegt, ob ichs net eher mal mit Schach spielen probieren sollte  dabei ist der Ochsenkopf wo ich angefangen hab stellenweise auch net grad ohne. Aber in dem großen Steinfeld in Wiba bin ich mir irgendwie ziemlich verloren vorgekommen! Ok vielleicht wars einfach nicht mein Wochenende


----------



## visionthing (24. März 2010)

Ach den Ochsenkopf würde ich mir auch gern mal anschauen. Hab mir ein paar Videos angeschaut und wollte auch den RDC dort mitfahren. Was ich gesehen hab hat mir gefallen. Ist das dein Heimatrevier dort?
Ich werd morgen auf der ersten Abfahrt wohl auch wieder im Steinfeld stehen und mir denken das ich es wohl doch besser mit Stützrädern versuchen sollte.   Allerdings bin ich auch das erste mal mit nem Downhiller da und auch mit dem Helius hatte ich schon dort Spaß war halt mehr so ne art Rodeo.


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

Sag mal Schu, bist Du eigentlich in WB beim IXS


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ach den Ochsenkopf würde ich mir auch gern mal anschauen. Hab mir ein paar Videos angeschaut und wollte auch den RDC dort mitfahren. Was ich gesehen hab hat mir gefallen. Ist das dein Heimatrevier dort?



Ja kann man so sagen! Ich hab dort im Herbst 2008 mit der Bergabfahrerei angefangen, Anfahrt für mich ne knappe Stunde. Ansonsten is in der Nähe noch Steinach (quasi da wo der Tom herkommen tut, hat auch ein RDC-Rennen) und Osternohe...also falls ihr mal ein verlängertes Bikepark-Wochenende bei mir in der Nähe einlegen wollt............es gäb sogar ne nette kleine Unterkunft direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft!



> Ich werd morgen auf der ersten Abfahrt wohl auch wieder im Steinfeld stehen und mir denken das ich es wohl doch besser mit Stützrädern versuchen sollte.



Gut, dass es nicht nur mir so geht 



Hopi schrieb:


> Sag mal Schu, bist Du eigentlich in WB beim IXS



Nee Wibe is mir zu stressig, da muss ja immer der Teufel los sein...


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

Schade, na vielleicht fahren wir noch den RDC am Ochsenkopf mit. Mal schauen ob Sabine nach drei Rennen noch Lust hat


----------



## visionthing (24. März 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ..also falls ihr mal ein verlängertes Bikepark-Wochenende bei mir in der Nähe einlegen wollt.



Ja das hört sich echt super an, man sollte sich die Gegend ja auch vorher mal anschauen bevor man dort versucht bei irgendwelchen Rennen mit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2010)

ja, das klingt gut. der bullhead interessiert mich schon lange, doch leider bin ich so lahmarschig... wer mich motiviert wird mit chauffeurdiensten verwöhnt. frachtkapazität, zeit und räder sind ausreichend vorhanden.

steinach sollten wir uns diese saison auch endlich zusammen anschauen...


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

Die nordöstlichen Gestade sind von großem Liebreiz


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2010)

Ab nächster Woche bin ich für viel zu haben. Dieses WE bin ich leider in Berlin...Basketball gucken!

Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (26. März 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Steinach (quasi da wo der Tom herkommen tut, hat auch ein RDC-Rennen)



Ja Steinach hätte ich auch Interresse allerdings komme ich genau an dem Wochenenden aus Portes du Soleil, das wird mir dann wohl zu heftig sein.


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2010)

Ach wieso denn, dann bist doch schon mal gut eingefahren


----------



## roberto.d (26. März 2010)

Hallo an Alle, das Wetter morgen soll ja nicht gerade gut werden aber will vielleicht trotzdem jemand eine kleine Freeride Runde drehen wo ich mich anschließen kann.
Dachte so an 12 oder 13 Uhr als Startzeit. (z.B. Hohemark, aber ansich ist mir der Startpunkt egal) Vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht in strömen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2010)

ja, das wetter wird wohl nicht so toll. bewegung tut jedoch not.

meinereiner würde den bombenkrater oder die f-city vorziehen. der nahen unterstellmöglichkeiten wegen.

und ja, ich bin ein weichei!


ahoi.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Steinach hat auch ein RDC-Rennen
> 
> 
> 
> Nee Wibe is mir zu stressig, da muss ja immer der Teufel los sein...



steinach am rennwochenende? nein danke!


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2010)

letztes jahr gings eigentlich.


----------



## visionthing (26. März 2010)

naja nach 2 Wochen PDS kann ich nach meinen Erfahrungen froh sein wenn ich abends noch das Bier aufbekomme.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2010)

ich hab mittlerweilen nach einer woche genug. das mit dem bieraufmachen hat bisher immernoch geklappt. doch kann ich mich erinnern, dass es dabei manchmal geblieben ist.

merke: schales bier muss nicht weggegossen werden! es eignet sich vorzüglich als marinade.


----------



## xtccc (26. März 2010)

morgen gegen 12 am eisernen steg...sachsenhäuser seite ???

straff gefederte dreck-fahrräder von vorteil....


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> morgen gegen 12 am eisernen steg...sachsenhäuser seite ???



dann hab ichs ja nicht weit.


----------



## roberto.d (27. März 2010)

Bin auch dabei, dann bis 12 Uhr!!!


----------



## xtccc (27. März 2010)

die befeuchtung heut ging mir etwas aufn sack...zumindestens die von außen...die für innen war ok


----------



## roberto.d (29. März 2010)

Ja, der Regen ist sehr unschön im Moment, wobei ich die Heimfahrt am Samstag bei Regen doch ganz witzig fand, wenigstens noch was für die Beine getan. 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter über Ostern besser, da will ich in Thüringen mit dem Freerider etwas Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. März 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter über Ostern besser, da will ich in Thüringen mit dem Freerider etwas Spaß haben.



Wo bistn da in Thüringen? Ich bin in Oberfranken/Nordbayern, Thüringen is nich weit..........


----------



## roberto.d (30. März 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wo bistn da in Thüringen? Ich bin in Oberfranken/Nordbayern, Thüringen is nich weit..........



Hi Schu, ich bin in der Nähe von Jena (Pößneck um ganz genau zu sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob Dir das was sagt)


----------



## mr.naga (31. März 2010)

Hallo, 
ich fahre morgen (Donnerstag 01.April) spontan nach Bad Wildbad und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto zu vergeben. Wenn es einen kurzentschlossenen gibt, der gerne mitkommen möchte, würde ich mich sehr freuen...
Bei Interesse bitte anrufen:
01 77 30 44 129
Schöne Grüße 
Sven


----------



## visionthing (31. März 2010)

schade, da muss ich leider noch arbeiten.


----------



## xtccc (1. April 2010)

mahlzeit!

is irgendwer die ostertage mitm bike unterwegs ? taunus, bombenkrater...o.s.ä. ?

gruss
T.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2010)

wenn das wetter sich nicht völlig querstellt, dann bin ich zu fast jeder schandtat bereit.
es passiert nichts gutes, ausser man tut es! ( um mit kästner zu sprechen...)

doch zunächst muss ich für ein paar stunden mein riechtwieich aufsuchen.


----------



## maverick65 (4. April 2010)

jawieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??!! Keiner morgen unterwegs? Ich hätte mal wieder frei und würde die Speicherkarte im Bombenkrater oder in Mörftown glühen lassen wollen...

Gruß Mav.


----------



## xtccc (7. April 2010)

tata...am Samstag macht Beerfelden wieder auf....hat jemand lust & laune ?


----------



## pecht (7. April 2010)

lust und laune vorhanden. wenn da nicht die kondition wäre. hab mich gestern mal zum sandplacken hochgeschlichen und anschl. die elisabet mit schmagges runner... man was war ich kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> tata...am Samstag macht Beerfelden wieder auf....hat jemand lust & laune ?



Na dann weiß ich schon wo wir beiden uns am Samstag aufhalten werden. Ich bin dabei.
9Uhr bei mir? Muss nur gegen 16Uhr wieder in F sein

Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (7. April 2010)

Bin auch in Beerfelden und zwar Samstag bis Sonntag.


----------



## xtccc (7. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Na dann weiß ich schon wo wir beiden uns am Samstag aufhalten werden. Ich bin dabei.
> 9Uhr bei mir? Muss nur gegen 16Uhr wieder in F sein
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



8:45...ich hätte gern das ticket mit der Nummer 0001 an meiner pinnwand !


----------



## roberto.d (7. April 2010)

Hey, Beerfelden klingt gut und ich hätte auch Interesse aber könnte es nicht ein wenig voll werden am ersten WE? Ich habe keine Lust mehr rumzustehen als zu fahren. (War allerdings noch nie am ersten WE da, vielleicht ist es ja total entspannt)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> 8:45...ich hätte gern das ticket mit der Nummer 0001 an meiner pinnwand !



Aber das wollte ich doch haben  
8:45 ist super. Allerdings musst du fahren, wenn das OK ist?!

@Roberto: letztes Jahr war es sehr entspannt. Kommt natürlich aus Wetter an....ich hoffe auf Wolken und vereinzelt Regen 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. April 2010)

meinereiner würde auch sehr gerne an dieser veranstaltung teilnehmen!

das heisst, es stehen transportkapazitäten für zwei radler nebst material vom abfahrtort sachsenhausen zum erwähnten lusttempel im odenwald zur verfügung. kostenbeteiligung ist erwünscht!  

interessiert pedaleure melden sich wegen reservierung und zeitabsprache bitte per pn bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. April 2010)

Es wurden schöne neue Dinge gebaut  leider ist aber wieder Bus, da Herr Müller weiter gegen den Park zu Felde zieht und die Genehmigung für den Lift immer noch nicht da ist (Stand vor 1 Woche).

Wir werden wohl auch gegen Nachmittag im Odenwald eintreffen


----------



## visionthing (8. April 2010)

Ja super dann wird das ja eine richtig große Runde, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. April 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner würde auch sehr gerne an dieser veranstaltung teilnehmen!
> 
> das heisst, es stehen transportkapazitäten für zwei radler nebst material vom abfahrtort sachsenhausen zum erwähnten lusttempel im odenwald zur verfügung. kostenbeteiligung ist erwünscht!
> 
> interessiert pedaleure melden sich wegen reservierung und zeitabsprache bitte per pn bei mir.



Ich würde natürlich gerne bei dir mitfahren, ich weiß nur nicht wie sich das mit deinen Plänen vereint, da ich spätestens um 16 Uhr in F sein muss. 

Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,
hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:


----------



## visionthing (9. April 2010)

Ist ja klasse, mich haben sie letztens auch zu dem Thema interviewt. War damals aber das HR Fernsehn .


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:



 

...der letzte satz ist klasse, fehlt nur die freireiten-ffm.de addi


----------



## xtccc (9. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...der letzte satz ist klasse, fehlt nur die freireiten-ffm.de addi



steht doch drin !

@HR1 & D-Willi: wir sollten heut abend nochmals tel. zwecks wer wann & wo mitfährt...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> steht doch drin !
> 
> @HR1 & D-Willi: wir sollten heut abend nochmals tel. zwecks wer wann & wo mitfährt...



Okidoki


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:




Netter Bericht! Das mit dem lächeln üben wir aber noch mal.

Bin mal auf dei Reaktion deiner Frau gespannt, wenn sie hört das es fast so gut wie Sex ist.

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Netter Bericht! Das mit dem lächeln üben wir aber noch mal.
> 
> Bin mal auf dei Reaktion deiner Frau gespannt, wenn sie hört das es fast so gut wie Sex ist.
> 
> // Rocky



Du weißt doch das lächeln nicht so mein Ding ist 
Meine Dame hat den Bericht auch schon gelesen und so schlimm war die Reaktion gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (9. April 2010)

Sie wird Ihm den unterschied schon deutlich gemacht haben....


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:



hoffentlich wird dies nicht irgendwann gegen dich verwendet, grinsekater. das netz vergißt nichts...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird dies nicht irgendwann gegen dich verwendet, grinsekater. das netz vergißt nichts...



ach im Netz gibt es doch nur liebe und nette Menschen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. April 2010)




----------



## haihoo (9. April 2010)

@grinsekater: hast Du da jetz nen sponsorvertrag mit kronberg? gibts da jetz n paar geschrottete teile für Dich umsonst oder hat die zeitung was bekommen?
@rest: hätt auch lust auf lusttempel? Könnt auch fahn unn dann würd noch einer rein und eins dranpassen aber dann eher etwas später unn nich um 8°°....oder gibts bei jemand noch freie plätze?? grüß h.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

Noch hab ich nix bekommen aber vielleicht sollte ich da mal anklingeln 

Ich glaube Roberto wollte auch fahren, dann könntet ihr ja zusammen fahren. Der Ulle ist leider schon voll. Das wird morgen sooooo super!!!!

Grüße an alle,
HR1


----------



## maverick65 (9. April 2010)

Ach menno: alles fährt nach Beerfelden und ich kann nicht. Keine Mitfahrmöglichkeit, Frauchen will noch nicht und ich könnte eh nicht selber Rad-fahren (Weichei=platt von der letzten Arbeitswegwoche 120Km).

Meine Speicherkarte langweilt sich schon. (Die A380-Geschichte in dieser Woche war nicht SOO spektakulär. )

Gruß Mav.


----------



## roberto.d (9. April 2010)

Was nen Mist, wie sich gestern schon bei mir angedeutet hat, hat mich nun komplett ne Erkältung erwischt. Wie immer bin ich noch durch die Arbeitswoche gekommen und jetzt läuft mir die Nase und der Husten nervt schon usw. Das Wochenende ist also gelaufen und Montag bin ich bestimmt wieder fit für die Arbeit.

Wäre so gern mit nach Beerfelden gekommen und hätte auch noch Platz gehabt im Auto, aber so wie ich mich fühle macht das keinen Sinn. 

Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht klappt es ja dann nächstes WE mit ner gemeinsamen Runde.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. April 2010)

armes kind. ich wünsche schnelle genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

Von mir auch gute Besserung...


----------



## blackleaf (9. April 2010)

hab nen paar seiten zuvor schon mal geschrieben, dass ich überlegt hatte mein bike mit nach frankfurt zu nehmen. kommenden sonntag fahre ich wieder nach frankfurt und pack dieses mal auch mein bike ein. bin leider nur bis donnerstag da....
lange rede, kurzer sinn: hat jemand zeit mir ein paar schmakerl zu zeigen? oder jemand lust auf ne session im bombenkrater? wär super wenn mir jemand verraten würde, wo ich den finde (gerne pm)...

ein freiburger


----------



## maverick65 (9. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:




Ich dachte du abeitest bei Loktitte (ich sach nur: Bremsscheibe...) und jetzt machst du Werbung für Fox und auch HiBike??!! 
Muss ich das verstehen?
Außerdem habe ich bessere Bilder von dir (gesehen). Mit richtigem, echtem Grinsen, nix aufgesetzt...


----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2010)

Ich glaube er hatte keinen Photoartist, so nent man die doch in gewissen Kreisen, zur Wahl gehabt. An seiner Stelle hätte ich auch über ein kleines Productplacement, so ein schickes Prittstiftdekor am Steuerrohr z.B., nachgedacht. Vielleicht will der Hauptsonsor auch ungenannt bleiben.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. April 2010)

Meinen Arbeitgeber werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht bei privaten Interviews in den Vordergrund stellen. Der beschäftigt mich auch so schon genug...außerdem arbeite ich bei Henkel und nicht bei L-tite!
Warum der Fotograf nun gerade das Bild genommen hat weiß ich allerdings auch nicht!

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2010)

Na da lag ich mit dem Prittstift ja genau richtig!
VIEL SPASS EUCH ALLEN IN BEERFELDEN!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (10. April 2010)

Keiner Zeit nächste Woche? Wär euch wirklich dankbar, sonst schlepp ich das Rad umsonst mit. Grad Bombenkrater sieht nach Spass aus...


----------



## xtccc (10. April 2010)

sehr gelungene Sache war das heute in BF...gibt ne menge neue spassbauten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. April 2010)

Hallo,
Beerfelden war mal wieder super und ich werde Samstag nochmal hinfahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
@blackleaf: ich bin unter der Woche leider in München, aber im Bombenkrater ist fast immer jemand. 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (12. April 2010)

Ja das war mal wieder ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende, schade das ihr nicht noch mit am Lagerfeuer gesessen seit. 
Der Sonntag war dann allerdings durchwachsen, da es in meinem Helm zu sehr nach Bier gerochen hat hab ich mich auf Filmen und Fotografieren verlagert, leider wurde ich dabei mehrmals vom Hagel erwischt daher habe ich dann irgendwann darauf verzichtet immer wieder die Blitze aufzustellen.


----------



## maverick65 (13. April 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> ... hab ich mich auf Filmen und Fotografieren verlagert...




Und wo bleiben die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Hopi (13. April 2010)

hach war das schön, Sonne, Graupel, Regen, Graupel, Sonne usw. 



Neues Hobby  (schon bestellt)


----------



## visionthing (13. April 2010)

Viel ist nicht bei rum gekommen, hab dann mehr versucht zu filmen. Ist echt schwierig dieses manuelle nach fokussieren wenn sich die Leute so schnell bewegen. Um da ein Video zusammen zu schneiden braucht es aber auch noch ein bisschen Material, ich werde dieses Jahr immer mal wieder in Beerfelden filmen um dann mal durchgängige Videos von den Strecken zu produzieren. So war jedenfalls der Plan. 

@HotRod: Samstag bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. April 2010)

Ich war am Sonntag zum ersten Mal in Beerfelden und fand es echt gut! Die Einräder waren geil! Hopi, wir kennen uns von den Winterrunden ab Zeilsheim. Ich überlege am Samstag wieder hin zu fahren und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei, wohne in Unterliederbach/Ffm-Höchst.


----------



## Hopi (13. April 2010)

Du bist mir in BF nicht aufgefallen, warum hast Du nicht mal hier gerufen 

Wir werden das WE nach Wildbad fahren


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

hoi Hopi
brauche eine Trainigsrunde  

Habe mich hier, in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung, angemeldet  und jetzt geht mir der Stift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hoi Hopi
> brauche eine Trainigsrunde
> 
> Habe mich hier, in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung, angemeldet  und jetzt geht mir der Stift




Uiiiiii, da müssen wir aber Gas geben  also Sonntag Wildbad


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. April 2010)

Ich hab Dich gar nicht erkannt! Ich war der einzige mit einem grünen Froggy. Evtl. haste mich im Bus gesehen? Bad Wildbad habe ich mir auf YouTube angeschaut. Sieht ganz schön heftig aus! Dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Hopi (13. April 2010)

Da waren aber mehrere Froggys 

Ja Wildbad ist schon etwas heftiger, aber es gibt in 300km Umkreis keinen Park in dem man so viel lernen kann.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uiiiiii, da müssen wir aber Gas geben  also Sonntag Wildbad



Ok, ich setz mich Morgen mal auf Bike


----------



## blackleaf (13. April 2010)

@mzaskar: wo bist du morgen unterwegs? 
war heute das erste mal hier aufm berg, nette trails habt ihr hier. geh morgen wieder...wer dabei zufällig?


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

werde Morgen nur den Weg zur Arbeit wählen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

@mzaskar: ja erzähl mal 

@blackleaf: wo warst du denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> werde morgen nur den weg zur arbeit wählen



du fauler mensch...laufen die lifte noch?


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Jau, bin versucht am WE noch ein paar Schwünge zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

sagg


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

gerne .... Eymann ist alle


----------



## blackleaf (14. April 2010)

@lucafabian:feldberg...


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2010)

Gude, melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 

Weiss jemand ob der Weiltalbus dieses Jahr wieder fährt?
Neues Radl ist aufm weg... 

Edit: Hab den Plan gefunden, alles wie gehabt: klick


----------



## xtccc (14. April 2010)

ab Mai fährt er wieder..


----------



## haihoo (14. April 2010)

wann unn wo? HM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (14. April 2010)

Jepp, Hohemark auf den Sandplacken, siehe Link.


----------



## haihoo (14. April 2010)

hab die erfahrung gemacht der bus nimmt ein auch so mit, ohne anhänger..... wenn man freundlich is unn's fahrrad noch sauber.... aber wann?


----------



## xtccc (14. April 2010)

kommt immer auf den busfahrer an...der a***h am sonntag hat mich nicht mit hochgenommen !


----------



## DaBot (14. April 2010)

Meistens wurd ich mitgenommen wenn sonst nix los war...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> kommt immer auf den busfahrer an...der a***h am sonntag hat mich nicht mit hochgenommen !



Dich würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen....


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. April 2010)

wahre helden pedalieren...


----------



## xtccc (14. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dich würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen....



hauptsache du servierst mal wieder bier....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wahre helden pedalieren...



dann gehörst du aber nicht zu den helden


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> hauptsache du servierst mal wieder bier....



Werde ich zun, aber erst wenn das Wetter besser ist!


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Werde ich zun, aber erst wenn das Wetter besser ist!



Samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag ?



Hallo??? Samstag geht's nach Beerfelden! Da können wir dann Bier trinken


----------



## xtccc (15. April 2010)

DU hast doch gar kein Fahhrad ! fährst nur zum biertrinken nach BF ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. April 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> DU hast doch gar kein Fahhrad ! fährst nur zum biertrinken nach BF ?



Quatsch...ich hab nen ganz ganz tollen Freund, der arbeitet gerade an meinem Bike und bei dem hol ich das am Freitag ab  Bist du auch in BF? Mit der Feuerwehr?
Gruß aus dem Brauhaus,
HR


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo??? Samstag geht's nach Beerfelden! Da können wir dann Bier trinken



Er war noch unentschlossen, ob er das Bier in BF oder am HK einnimmt ...
Ich werde am HK sein ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Er war noch unentschlossen, ob er das Bier in BF oder am HK einnimmt ...
> Ich werde am HK sein ...



Noch bin ich in München und so wie aussieht auch schon ziemlich voll 
Ich bin am S in BF


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2010)

so, ich hab jetzt auch genug...


----------



## roberto.d (16. April 2010)

So, nachdem mich meine Erkältung über eine Woche im Griff hatte bin ich nun wieder fit genug um aufs Bike zu steigen. Ich komme am WE also auch nach BF.

Weiß aber noch nicht genau wann ich los mache, werde das sehr flexibel gestalten, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie ich am Samstag aus den Federn komme.


----------



## haihoo (16. April 2010)

HK=HausKiosk?? dreht heut noch irgendwer ne runde? vieleicht schaff ich's ja diesen sa auch mal.......??


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2010)

haihoo schrieb:


> HK=HausKiosk?? dreht heut noch irgendwer ne runde? vieleicht schaff ich's ja diesen sa auch mal.......??



darum gehts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (18. April 2010)

Keine News aus BF  

Ich konnte leider nicht, da ein paar andere Dinge anstanden.
Heut hab ich wenigstens ne sonnige + "ruhige" Runde mit knapp 69 km um den Flughafen drehen können; gerade als ich um 17:30 die A3 hinter N-I überquerte, sind zwei Maschinen über mir zur Landung angeschwebt (!?).
Bis demnächst.


----------



## visionthing (18. April 2010)

Beerfelden hat mal wieder ne menge Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war ja einfach der Knaller. Leider hatte HotRod gleich zu beginn seinen Antrieb zerstört und nach nur wenigen Abfahrten war für ihn schluss mit dem abfahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. April 2010)

Beerfelden war trotz totalausfall wirklich gut...und ich hab mein Bike auch schon wieder zu meinem hauseigenen Ingenieur gebracht  vielen Dank schonmal!
Mal sehen was nächstes WE geht.

Schöne Grüße,
HR


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Beerfelden war trotz totalausfall wirklich gut...und ich hab mein Bike auch schon wieder zu meinem hauseigenen Ingenieur gebracht  vielen Dank schonmal!
> Mal sehen was nächstes WE geht.
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> HR



Wie hast Du denn das geschafft? Unfall oder einfach nur technischer Ausfall.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2010)

@hopi:
wenn ich darf: schwere, antriebsbedingte beschleunigungsprobleme. keine problematische bodenkontakte. als laufrad war das canyon noch voll einsetzbar...

wie war die erste nacht? nochmal die besten genesungswünsche.


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Ach die Nacht ging eigentlich, aber Schuhe binden, Tasche aufheben usw. (auch aufstehen merkt man ganz gut).
Dafür hole ich gleich meine Felge von der Post ab und dann ist mein Einrad fertig , ok mit dem fahren werde ich wohl noch etwas warten, 
aber wenn die Rippen nicht mehr so doll schmerzen geht es ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2010)

@hopi: hat es dich auch erwischt?...erzähl mal!


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> letzte Abfahrt, aus dem Wald gekommen einen kleinen Drop gemacht und auf Geröll was einer vor mir auf den Weg ausgebracht hat weggerutscht.
> Bin dann mit dem Brustkorb auf einen Kopf großen Stein aufgeschlagen.
> Also Rippen geprellt oder gebrochen, ich glaube aber eher geprellt  Oberschenkel hat auch etwas gelitten, fällt aber nicht auf weil die Brust stärker zieht. Na ja wer nach Wildbad fährt muss mit so etwas rechnen.



Aber bald fange ich ja mit Einrad DH an  dann kann ich nicht mehr über den Lenker gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2010)

und gute besserung


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Danke  aber es hätte echt schlimmer kommen können, also bin ich froh das es nur die Rippen sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2010)

es kann fast immer schlimmer kommen


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Wie war eigentlich Arosa?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hopi: hat es dich auch erwischt?...erzähl mal!


auch? wen hats denn noch am letzten we zerrissen?

neugierig- d.


----------



## visionthing (19. April 2010)

Gute Besserung. So kenn ich Wildbad, danach tun die Rippen weh.


----------



## haihoo (19. April 2010)

Es kann fast immer schlimmer kommen...... so wie beim Stefan Raab?
"Bei seinem Mountainbike-Sturz ... hat sich Stefan  Raab einen Jochbein- und Kieferhöhlenwand-Bruch zugezogen. ..." (WAZ 14.04.2010)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455752&page=17&highlight=stefan+raab
Gruß und gute Besserung


----------



## Meister Alex (20. April 2010)

Gude,
auch von mir gute Besserung an diejenigen bei denen die Saison nicht so doll angfangen hat.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie war eigentlich Arosa?



gut wars...sehr gut sogar..beste schneeverhältnisse, an einem tag war die sicht wegen schneefall ziemlich schlecht aber sonst toll...powder powder powder 


was war eigentlich mim stefan, der wollte doch mal vorbeischauen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

der ist in Flims rumgeturn  habe es aber irgendwie nicht so ganz geschafft wegen anderer privater und beruflicher dinge


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2010)




----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2010)

@zaskar: samstag ist weinprobe...brauchst was?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

2 Kisten Roten  und ich bin aber erst wieder im Juni in FRA


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2010)

wie schauts hier mit evtl demnächst Bad Kreuznach ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts hier mit evtl demnächst Bad Kreuznach ?



Da sag ich erstmal nicht nein....denkst du an ein bestimmtes WE?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts hier mit evtl demnächst Bad Kreuznach ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da sag ich erstmal nicht nein....denkst du an ein bestimmtes WE?



vllt das nächste? Sonntags? ( Samstags is bei mir seeehr schlecht)

morgen wäre ich wohl mim seb ( crazy-racer )im taunus unterwegs... Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt das nächste? Sonntags? ( Samstags is bei mir seeehr schlecht)
> 
> morgen wäre ich wohl mim seb ( crazy-racer )im taunus unterwegs... Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest



Cool...Sonntag würde mir auch besser passen  Wir können das ja so erstmal grob festhalten und uns später über die genaue Zeit unterhalten.
Morgen bin ich mit Xtccc ebenfalls im Taunus unterwegs.
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2010)

Ei gude!

und ich war heut in Darmstadt, bzw. der näheren Umgebung unterwegs  das erste mal aufm Rad seit...äh...länger her  hab aber heute nur einen kleinen Trail gefunden  muss mich da wohl mal an ein paar Leute dran hängen die sich hier auskennen


----------



## roberto.d (24. April 2010)

@Xtccc: War echt gut heute am BK, nicht wie beim letzten Mal mit dem blöden Regen

@dschugaschwili: Die gute Musik danach am Mainufer mit der schönen Sonne haben den Tag und die Bikerunde echt perfekt ausklingen lassen.


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2010)

@dschugaschwili: nächstes Wochenende macht Steinach auf


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. April 2010)

ich hoffe du gibst dem silbersattel die ehre. meinereiner wird mit xtccc in finale kämpfen.

@roberto: ja, schlauerweise habt ihr noch vorbeigeschaut. leider gings noch ziemlich lange...


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2010)

Hmm Finale stand bei mir letzte Woche auf dem Programm  jupp so wie es ausschaut werd ich dem netten Silbersattel-Team gleich nen Besuch abstatten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (25. April 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @roberto: ja, schlauerweise habt ihr noch vorbeigeschaut. leider gings noch ziemlich lange...



und da bist du schon SOOOO zeitig wach ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. April 2010)

neue deutsche härte.


----------



## maverick65 (26. April 2010)

Keiner am letzten We Bilder gemacht??!! 

WIR (Meister Alex, Pommes und ich) waren im Taunus unterwegs und "zufällig" hatte ich die Knipse dabei. 
1-2 Gute müßten dabeisein...
































Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2010)

Wer rasiert sich denn da auf dem letzten Bild den Popo


----------



## pommes5 (26. April 2010)




----------



## maverick65 (26. April 2010)

Seine Stimme hat sich um keine Oktave erweitert, ich kann´s bezeugen!


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2010)

Sieht ja sehr nett aus, wo wart ihr denn? Wir haben am WE den Harz unsicher gemacht


----------



## mr-Lambo (26. April 2010)

Moinsen, ich möchte morgen nach Winterberg fahren und habe noch 1-2 Plätze frei. Mit Heckträger passen maximal 3 Bikes ins/aufs Auto. Falls jemamd Interesse hat, einfach per PN benachrichtigen.


----------



## Hopi (26. April 2010)

leider noch zu viel Stress  und meine Rippen haben in Thale auch ganz gut gemeckert


----------



## visionthing (26. April 2010)

schöne Bilder. 
Wie sieht es denn bei euch Abends unter der Woche aus? Mittlerweile lohnt es sich ja auch wieder um 7 zu starten. Ich würde gern in Zukunft die ein oder andere Runde unter der Woche drehen nachdem ich es letzte Woche erstmals hinbekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> schöne Bilder.
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch Abends unter der Woche aus? Mittlerweile lohnt es sich ja auch wieder um 7 zu starten. Ich würde gern in Zukunft die ein oder andere Runde unter der Woche drehen nachdem ich es letzte Woche erstmals hinbekommen habe.



ich auch, aber der blöde schweinehund macht mir momentan immer nen strich durch die rechnung


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2010)

wer würde denn am Sonntag mit nach Bad Kreuznach kommen?
ich denke eine Abfahrt um ca. 10 Uhr in KH wäre machbar?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer würde denn am Sonntag mit nach Bad Kreuznach kommen?
> ich denke eine Abfahrt um ca. 10 Uhr in KH wäre machbar?



Bei dem vorhergesagtem Wetter?
Sonst immer gerne


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bei dem vorhergesagtem Wetter?
> Sonst immer gerne



jaaa.. erstmal schaun... für mich ist das bisher nur ein wettertrend...  mal schaun


----------



## Zilli (27. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt das nächste? Sonntags? ( Samstags is bei mir seeehr schlecht)
> 
> morgen wäre ich wohl mim seb ( crazy-racer )im taunus unterwegs... Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


Ich bin an dem WE nicht dabei. Familiäre Pflichten, für die fast ein Torque FR dingenskirchen drauf gehen , rufen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2010)

eine sozialbestattung? trotzdem mein beileid.


----------



## maverick65 (28. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Familiäre Pflichten, für die fast ein Torque FR dingenskirchen drauf gehen , rufen.



Häää? Konfi oder sowas?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Familiäre Pflichten, für die fast ein Torque FR dingenskirchen drauf gehen , rufen.



Bin ich froh, dass wir Atheisten sind und uns das erspart geblieben ist 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer würde denn am Sonntag mit nach Bad Kreuznach kommen?



Wie RH bereits geschrieben hat: KH immer wieder gerne , aber ob der Wetteraussichten wohl nicht kommendes w/e, das lässt sich wohl leider jetzt schon absehen


----------



## visionthing (28. April 2010)

Aufgrund des zu erwartenden schlechten Wetters werde ich wohl am Sonntag nach Winterberg fahren.  Dann ist die Liftschlange nicht so lang und er wer weiss wie das Wetter beim Dirtmasters Festival ist?! Wenn noch jemand Lust hat kann er sich uns gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2010)

Wetterbedingt werde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch für Winterberg entscheiden...muss nur noch meinen Magen-Darm-Infekt auskurieren und dann bin ich auch dabei.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (28. April 2010)

Gute Besserung!
Es ist noch nicht ganz klar wie wir hin fahren, das muss sich im laufe der Woche noch entwickeln.

Hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? ich peile 19:00 bis 19:30 an der Hohenmark an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2010)

N'abend

Kann es sein, dass gegen 1930 zilli und lugga in FFM unterwegs waren?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2010)

in frankfurt waren wir, haben ab 19:00 in der gerber mühle gesessen und sind ca. 21:00 wieder zurück, natürlich mit bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in frankfurt waren wir, haben ab 19:00 in der gerber mühle gesessen und sind ca. 21:00 wieder zurück, natürlich mit bike



Hast du mich denn nicht "Uwe" rufen hören?  wir waren gestern auch da unterwegs  allerdings ohne Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2010)

habnix gehört, aber ich hör eh nicht gut, frag mal meine frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. April 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hast du mich denn nicht "Uwe" rufen hören?  wir waren gestern auch da unterwegs  allerdings ohne Bike


Schade, hab auch nix gehört; vllt. wär "Zilli" für mich auch wahrnehmbarer gewesen.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich hoffe du gibst dem silbersattel die ehre.



erledigt  geil wars, wir konnten die letzten schneefelder beäugen, das bikepark-team war lässig wie immer und nass geworden sind wir von oben und unten


----------



## roberto.d (2. Mai 2010)

Trotz vorhergesagten schlechten Wetter haben wir uns heute doch kurzentschlossen und zeitig auf nach Winterberg gemacht....und bis auf einen Schauen war es sonnig. 

Allerding sind wir gegen 14 Uhr schon wieder weg, aber da hatten wir unsere 10ner Karte durchgeballert. 

@hotrod1: war echt ein super Tag, Bilder sind im Fotoalbum und geschickt hab ich sie Dir auch

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## visionthing (3. Mai 2010)

nur bis 14:00 
Da waren wir in Wildbad fleißiger 
Es war der perfekte Tag, Regen blieb fast ganz aus, alle sind noch ganz und es ist einfach super gelaufen. So konnten wir von Zehn bis um Sechs durch fahren, ich bin echt ewig nicht mehr so viel gefahren an einem Tag! Wildbad ist einfach super.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand was von unseren Finalefahrern Tom und xtccc gehört. Wenn ich mir die Wetterberichte so ansehe, dann haben sie echt mit Zitronen gehandelt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand was von unseren Finalefahrern Tom und xtccc gehört. Wenn ich mir die Wetterberichte so ansehe, dann haben sie echt mit Zitronen gehandelt.



also ich habe nur am ersten Tag von den Jungs gehört.....und da lagen die Beiden am Strand 
Ist das Wetter denn so schlecht in Finale?


----------



## visionthing (6. Mai 2010)

Hmm bei dem Wetter was mir Wetter.com sagt hätten sie auch hier bleiben können, aber die Trails werden dennoch klasse sein. 

Von letztem Wochenende gibt es nun ein kleines Video von uns in Wildbad.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11521581"]Bad Wildbad DH I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2010)

Wie was wo? Ihr springt die Double oben und den GangBang lasst ihr aus 

Aber Wildbad  ist die geilste DH


----------



## visionthing (6. Mai 2010)

das ist alles Psychologie, das Holz sieht so einschüchternd aus.  Das nächste mal ist er fällig.


----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2010)

Kann nicht viel passieren, selbst Sabine kommt da drüber, auch wenn sie ab und an mal mit dem Hinterrad an der Landung hängen bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (6. Mai 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Von letztem Wochenende gibt es nun ein kleines Video von uns in Wildbad.
> Bad Wildbad DH I on Vimeo



Das kleine Video ist doch mal eine klasse Trail/Wegbeschreibung.   
Ich wäre froh so flüssig dort runter zu kommen. 

Da ich immernoch kein Fahrzeug habe, werde ich sicher in dieser Saison nicht soo oft zu irgendwelchen Events kommen können. Außerdem vervollständige ich gerade meine Fotoausrüstung = ´ne Menge Kohle verlangt mein LocalDealer/ist dafür nötig. Wenn ich dann mal wieder schichtbedingt ein Wochenende frei habe und noch Platz in eurem Auto (ohne Bike meinereinerseits) vorhanden ist, dann würde ich gerne mitkommen und ein paar Bilder von euch, für euch machen.

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

He Sabine springt wie der  wenn die mit dem HR hängen blib dann mach ich eine Delle in den Hügel


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

Nein nein, Du würdest den Holzbalken teilen der an der Landekannte ist


----------



## visionthing (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich kurz dort stand und überlegt habe ob ich es heute noch versuchen möchte ist auch grade jemand höchst unelegant mit dem Hinterrad ins Holz eingeschlagen. Der Stamm hat es verkraftet. 



maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann mal wieder schichtbedingt ein Wochenende frei habe und noch Platz in eurem Auto (ohne Bike meinereinerseits) vorhanden ist, dann würde ich gerne mitkommen



Evtl. nächste Woche Sonntag? Da gehts nach Winterberg um sich für das Rennen ein bisschen Fit zu machen. Auch nach Beerfelden hab ich öfters mal einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

Sabine macht den Fehler ab und an nur von oben zu rollen,  in der unteren Kurve noch 2-3 reintreten dann passt es schon.


----------



## visionthing (7. Mai 2010)

echt da muss man nochmal treten? hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hatte das Gefühl nach dem Steindrop ordentlich Schwung mitzunehmen so das es passt. Der Typ der zu kurz kam hatte deutlich direkt am Absprung gebremst. Ach wenn ich davon schreibe würde ich am liebsten gleich morgen wieder hin fahren.


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wie schnell Du nach dem Drop durch die Steine  und Wurzeln fährst. Aber Du weißt ja, man ist selten zu schnell  eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein nein, Du würdest den Holzbalken teilen der an der Landekannte ist


 
Eigentlich will ich gar keinen bleiben Eindruck hinterlassen  zumindest nicht nach dem Sprung in irgenwelchen Erdwällen


----------



## ratte (7. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... selbst Sabine kommt da drüber...


 Wie soll ich denn bitte das verstehen? 


> ...auch wenn sie ab und an mal mit dem Hinterrad an der Landung hängen bleibt.


Das stimmt allerdings.





Hopi schrieb:


> Sabine macht den Fehler ab und an nur von oben zu rollen,  in der unteren Kurve noch 2-3 reintreten dann passt es schon.


Hab Panik vor den Steinen, daher bin ich dort eher zu langsam.  Aber wo kann man seine Abneigung zu Steinen schon besser ausleben als in Wildbad? 
Mal im Ernst, sonderlich schnell musst Du wirklich nicht sein.


Hopi schrieb:


> Aber Du weißt ja, man ist selten zu schnell  eher das Gegenteil.


Oha, man kann auch zu schnell sein, wie ich schon zum Saisonauftakt erfahren durfte... Freiflug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (7. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Oha, man kann auch zu schnell sein



Das kann ich bestätigen! Ich bin eine von diesen fiesen Holzrampen ganz am Ende bis runter ins flache gesprungen. Das gab auch nen guten Abflug und ne neue Felge. 

Danke das ihr mir soviel Mut macht, beim nächsten mal nehme ich das Ding auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## xtccc (8. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand was von unseren Finalefahrern Tom und xtccc gehört. Wenn ich mir die Wetterberichte so ansehe, dann haben sie echt mit Zitronen gehandelt.




in finale muss man nicht mit zitronen handeln...kann man dort direkt vom baum pflücken...wetter war ok...nur ein einziges mal war es unpassend...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2010)

wie wars sonst? erzählt mal ein bissi was, vorfreude wecken


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Mai 2010)

morsche gemeinde.

halbwegs unbeschadet zurück im kalten frankfurt lässt sich ein sehr positives resümee des fl-aufenthaltes ziehen. leider mussten wir einen geplanten shuttletag wegen regen ausfallen lassen.
 vom gesparten geld kauf ich mir ein summum.

ich beneide alle, die in der nächsten zeit das bekannte ziel aufsuchen werden. im september werde ich bestimmt nochmal eine exkursion starten...

uwe, nimm dir nen camelbag mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2010)

definiert mal *halbwegs* unbeschadet.

rocky hat mir seinen camelbag angeboten, den werd ich auch nehmen. ist jemand auf den rücken gefallen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> uwe, nimm dir nen camelbag mit!



damit du mir nicht verdurstest! 

nein, die rückensache war vor drei wochen in bf.
diesmal ists die hand. nach einem pedalhängenbleiber gings abrupt über den lenker.
leider war es in einer highspeedpassage...
gebrochen ist glücklicherweise nichts. ich werde am montag mit dem radiologen reden und eventuell mal nach weichteilschäden schauen lassen.
ich mag den minimalsound der mrt-djs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2010)

kleiner Spanier


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> damit du mir nicht verdurstest!
> 
> nein, die rückensache war vor drei wochen in bf.
> diesmal ists die hand. nach einem pedalhängenbleiber gings abrupt über den lenker.
> ...



Hi Tom,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, wenn es sich auch nicht so schön anhört.
Neue Strecken in Finale erkundet?

// rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Mai 2010)

alles wird gut!

fl: ja, die jungs waren fleissig. wo, wann, was genau kann ich aufgrund akuter orientierungslosigkeit nicht sagen. meinereiner brauchte die shuttlefahrzeit zur rekonvaleszenz. da blieb für andere beobachtungen kaum raum.

hab ihr eigentlich bei silvia was gebucht? die sind dieses jahr wohl besonders stark frequentiert. drei neue trucks! marc hat schon mein shuttlebooking für september angemahnt... während der saison sollen neue trails gebaut werden. eine bikeparkgeschichte ist wohl in planung.
ich glaube ligurien wird mein alterswohnsitz...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2010)

da schliessen wir uns gerne an ... Happy Birthday, Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2010)

@Marco: von mir auch die besten wünsche zum geburtstag 

lass dich reich beschenken und genieß den tag!


----------



## roberto.d (9. Mai 2010)

Hi Marco, auch von mir alles Gute!!!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

Happy Birthday Marco


----------



## xtccc (9. Mai 2010)

bevor ich sie in den bikemarkt stelle, frag ich erstmal hier nach:

brauch jemand ne 400 x 3" Titanfeder von Nukeproof (passend für Fox, Manitou) ?

pn please !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Mai 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche....ich trink mir jetzt noch ein Bier und falle dann in eine tiefe Depression auf Grund meines nicht aufzuhaltenden Alterungsprozesses.
Schöne Grüße,
der alte Marco


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2010)

bei den glückwünschen schließ ich mich natürlich gerne hier auch nochmal an, mein lieber marco!!



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> fl: ja, die jungs waren fleissig. wo, wann, was genau kann ich aufgrund akuter orientierungslosigkeit nicht sagen. meinereiner brauchte die shuttlefahrzeit zur rekonvaleszenz. da blieb für andere beobachtungen kaum raum.



für mich als fl-neuling war da unten sowieso alles neu, und mit der orientierung wars in den fremden gefilden auch net so weit hin...



> hab ihr eigentlich bei silvia was gebucht? die sind dieses jahr wohl besonders stark frequentiert. drei neue trucks! marc hat schon mein shuttlebooking für september angemahnt... während der saison sollen neue trails gebaut werden. eine bikeparkgeschichte ist wohl in planung.



marc is eh der coolste hund wo gibt   einen tag hat er uns geguidet, total verregnet, aber das war soooooooo ein spaß!!! unvergesslich!!



> ich glaube ligurien wird mein alterswohnsitz...



gute idee  wobei ich es am liebsten schon eher dort runter gehen möchte...viel eher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (9. Mai 2010)

Die besten Glückwünsche auch von mir, Marco, ich hoffe Du hattest schon schöne 23½ Std heute .


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Mai 2010)

man soll es sich jeden tag schön machen!


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Mai 2010)

Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest auch von mir!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2010)

Mit einer kleinen Verspätung natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich hoffe Du hattest schon schöne 23½ Std heute .



? war er 30 Minuten aufm Canyon? Oder wie kommst du auf 23½ Stunden?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2010)

Rätsel:

an seinem geburtstag um 23:30 hat das gebrutstagskind wieviel stunden vom geburtstag schon verbracht?


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2010)

wenns mal wieder länger dauert...bis es "klick" macht


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> 
> an seinem geburtstag um 23:30 hat das gebrutstagskind wieviel stunden vom geburtstag schon verbracht?



Gib bitte 3 Antworten zum Auswählen vor - sonst komm ich da nie drauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2010)

a.) 27

b.) die (anzahl der geburtage  * 24 *2) - 1/2 +nach der geburt verbleibenden halben stunden vom geburtstag
c.) die (anzahl der geburtage  * 24 *2) - 1/2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2010)

jetzt schnell ein: 



schu2000 schrieb:


>



mann, ist das schwer ...


----------



## Zilli (10. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Die besten Glückwünsche auch von mir, Marco, ich  hoffe Du hattest schon schöne 23½ Std heute .


Der Rüffel kam promt heute morgen ... natürlich auch von Bine alles Gute !



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> man soll es sich jeden tag schön machen!


Ja, Ihr hattet ja schon Gelegenheit es zu zelebrieren; bei mir erst ab Samstag  *freu*



Lucafabian schrieb:


> a.) 27
> b.) die (anzahl der geburtage  * 24 *2) - 1/2 +nach der geburt  verbleibenden halben stunden vom geburtstag
> c.) die (anzahl der geburtage  * 24 *2) - 1/2


Komisch, dass er an seinem Geburtstag 47,5 Jahre alt geworden ist 







... ich hätte ihn auf 46 geschätzt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Mai 2010)

Cool und dabei bin ich 49Jahre geworden...ich hab mich eben gut gehalten


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Komisch, dass er an seinem Geburtstag 47,5 Jahre alt geworden ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zilli, setzen sechs!


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Mai 2010)

aua.


----------



## roberto.d (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo an Alle, 

wer hat denn Lust mich am Donnerstag ein wenig zu guiden. (bin ja Trailmäßig noch nicht "up to date" im Taunus) Würde gern eine Enduro Runde fahren ab der Hohemark. Will aber auch hoch fahren und nicht den Bus nutzen (Die Hammerschmidt muss sich ja lohnen  ). 

Von der Zeit bin ich flexibel, aber so gegen 12 Uhr (+/-) ist angestrebt. Die Anstiege ganz langsam hoch (wegen der 16 kg) und die Trails schnell wieder runter. Mal sehen wie weit man kommt. Wenn es 3-4h werden wäre das Klasse.

Oder gibt es Gegenvorschläge. Will auf jeden fall fahren!!!

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (12. Mai 2010)

würde ja gern mit...allerdings werde ich mich morgen mit einem handwagen durch die gegend bewegen


----------



## DaBot (12. Mai 2010)

Haha, das mach ich morgen auch, ein echter Pucky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Mai 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> würde ja gern mit...allerdings werde ich mich morgen mit einem handwagen durch die gegend bewegen



lass doch bitte einmal den Alkohol aus dem Kopf  
...obwohl, wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, dann mach ich das morgen auch 

Bis dann dann
Hottoroddo


----------



## Zilli (12. Mai 2010)

So, hab nun fast alles zusammen für Finale und dabei noch ein echtes Schäppchen gemacht :






Ihr hättet mal die Augen von Bine sehen sollen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2010)

Hast du jetzt noch Geld für Finale?


----------



## Zilli (13. Mai 2010)

ich sag dir schon mal vorab, bevor's in Finale notwendig wird: ich bin quasi kreditwürdig. Ich hab nämlich ne Briefmarkensammlung von 1971-77.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2010)

Prima, dann können wir unsere Ansichtskarten ja damit frankieren.


----------



## Zilli (14. Mai 2010)

Ich summ schon dauernd vor mir hin "That's the way... I like it"





Noch 6 Std 40 Min. bis zur Ewigkeit  Bis nacher.


----------



## xtccc (14. Mai 2010)

viel spass & keine defekte weder technischer noch körperlicher natur...

ps: fragt mal nach dem cork-screw-trail


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und wenig Stürze! Macht nichts was ich nicht auch machen würde...
Und ich bitte um viele Fotos und Videos für die Freireiter-Page.

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Mai 2010)

Wow...zeitgleich!


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich schick euch auch meine besten wünsche mit auf den weg!!



xtccc schrieb:


> fragt mal nach dem cork-screw-trail



Welcher isn das? Wir sind in drei tagen mit finale freeride allerlei trails gefahren, aber namen dazu fehlen mir irgendwie. ich fand die helikopter-trails bzw. die sachen von der alten nato-base runter richtig fluffig geil 

Andere sache: ist schon bekannt, wann dieses jahr in etwa das beerfellener buckelnunnäprügeln is??


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2010)

...mal schauen ob's im mittelegebirge an der riviera anders als im taunus ist


----------



## xtccc (14. Mai 2010)

is absolut das gleiche...bloss in den bus passen nicht so viele leute rein


----------



## xtccc (15. Mai 2010)

darf ich vorstellen..meine neue gerätschaft um im taunus auch mal hochfahren zu können... der proceed (prosit) rahmen wurde ausgemustert!






ps: der "cork-screw-trail"in FL ist ein etwas steilerer, ziemlich technischer mit vielen kurven gespickter trail...der ibc-user dschugaschwilli kann sicher nähere angaben dazu machen !

gruss
T.


----------



## roberto.d (15. Mai 2010)

@xtccc: Hi schickes Bike, willst Du es morgen gleich mal den Taunus hoch fahren und dann natürlich auch wieder runter?


----------



## xtccc (15. Mai 2010)

jawohl...das will & werde ich !


----------



## roberto.d (15. Mai 2010)

Cool, da es mir auch schon wieder in den Fingern kitzelt will ich auch fahren. Wollen wir uns zusammenschließen? Um 12:00 Uhr Hohemark?

Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## roberto.d (16. Mai 2010)

Oh was für eine schöne Runde heute, mit dem Wetter hat ja keiner gerechnet. Schade das ich alleine unterwegs war (aber bin xtccc wenigstens über den Weg "gefahren") was aber den Vorteil hat das man mit guter Musik in den Ohren sich fast selbst wie in einen Movie vorkommt.

Morgen gehts nach Todtnau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Todtnau!



viel spass! und pass auf die knochen auf.

lust und zeit zum radeln hab ich, doch die hiessigen witterungsbedingungen bremsen mich erheblich...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen

grüsse aus finale ...wetter und trails sind gut..der kurze von base runter ist mir mit zuviel autofahren verbunden, aber die anderen die wir bisher gefahren sind haben mir gut gefallen 

ich muß zugeben auch wenns mittelgebirge ist, die trails sind nen hauch besser wie im taunus



los tom  erzähl mal, wo issn dieser korkenziehertrail? (pn)


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wo, wann, was genau kann ich aufgrund akuter orientierungslosigkeit nicht sagen. meinereiner brauchte die shuttlefahrzeit zur rekonvaleszenz. da blieb für andere beobachtungen kaum raum.



frag besser xtccc...


----------



## visionthing (17. Mai 2010)

Servus, ist von euch eigentlich jemand am Wochenende in Winterberg am Start?


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau und ich  plus ein paar Leute aus Beerfelden


----------



## maverick65 (18. Mai 2010)

Ach menno: die nächsten 2 Wochenenden muß ich schaffen. 

ABER DANN.....  Ob mit Knipse und/oder Rad ist mir wurscht, nur dabei sein will ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls mit meiner Frau dort. Wir werden von Samstag bis Sonntag in WB sein 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (18. Mai 2010)

dann sehen wir uns zumindest am Sonntag.
Wir sind Sonntag und Montag da.


----------



## Zilli (18. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... auch wenns mittelgebirge ist, die trails sind nen hauch besser wie im taunus...


"hauch" pahhh, es ist traumhaft, genau das, was ich erhofft/erträumt hatte. 
BTW: Hat ein Nicolai eigentlich keine Freigabe für Drops ab 30 cm ?


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

ich bin von Do - Mo dort  Vorsprung durch Streckenkenntnis  bin mal gespannt wie sie die Streck umleiten.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> "hauch" pahhh, es ist traumhaft, genau das, was ich erhofft/erträumt hatte.
> BTW: Hat ein Nickolai eigentlich keine Freigabe für Drops ab 30 cm ?



lieber herr controllikens besser ich sag mal nix


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin von Do - Mo dort  Vorsprung durch Streckenkenntnis  bin mal gespannt wie sie die Streck umleiten.



Fährst du auch selber mit?


----------



## kawilli (18. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Fährst du auch selber mit?



@Hot Rod1

Hi hab dir ne Mail geschrieben, würde mich mal gerne bei euch einklinken. Wann seid ihr denn mal wieder unterwegs?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Zilli (18. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lieber herr controllikens besser ich sag mal nix


Drum hab ich's nochmal geprüft und feinjustiert


----------



## visionthing (18. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin von Do - Mo dort  Vorsprung durch Streckenkenntnis  bin mal gespannt wie sie die Streck umleiten.



Da bin ich auch gespannt! Haben am Sonntag gesehen das sie neben der Strecke in die Wiese Pflöcke eingeschlagen haben da wird es wohl irgendwo lang gehen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Fährst du auch selber mit?



Jepp, Sonntag mit meiner Frau zusammen, aus dem Grund auch GDC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jepp, Sonntag mit meiner Frau zusammen, aus dem Grund auch GDC.



Na dann habt ihr schonmal zwei Fans mehr am Streckenrand stehen. 
Wir werden euch anfeuern was das Zeug hält 

@kawilli: hab dir gerade geantwortet


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Kommt ihr dann auch nach Wildbad mit  da brauchen wir den Fanclub damit er uns im Steinfeld auffängt.


----------



## kawilli (18. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Na dann habt ihr schonmal zwei Fans mehr am Streckenrand stehen.
> Wir werden euch anfeuern was das Zeug hält
> 
> @kawilli: hab dir gerade geantwortet



Tja ihr glücklichen ich bin wohl einer der wenigen Deppen die arbeiten müssen. Shit happens vielleicht klappts ja das nächste WE.
Viel Glück allen die beim Rennen mitfahren und Achs-und Speichenbruch.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## roberto.d (18. Mai 2010)

Hi, na das ist ja schön, wenn so viele Leute kommen. Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag da und nicht nur da sondern mittendrin. Anfeuerungsschreie sind erwünscht!!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi, na das ist ja schön, wenn so viele Leute kommen. Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag da und nicht nur da sondern mittendrin. Anfeuerungsschreie sind erwünscht!!!



Die Schreie kann ich dir versprechen. Ich freu mich schon total auf das Wochenende.

Gute Nacht ich geh pennen!


----------



## xtccc (19. Mai 2010)

ich werde am sonntag anwesend sein um den lapierre fahrer waehrend des rennens anzuschreien...

haette noch platz in auto...

mfg
T.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Mai 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich werde am sonntag anwesend sein um den lapierre fahrer waehrend des rennens anzuschreien...
> 
> haette noch platz in auto...
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen das du dann mal durchfunkst wenn du in WB ankommst, dann könnten wir uns treffen. Denn gemeinsam schreit es sich wesentlich lauter 
Bis denne,
HR


----------



## visionthing (19. Mai 2010)

Unsere Truppe wird auch am Sonntag anreisen. Am Montag scheint ja kaum noch jemand da zu sein, dann haben wir beim RDC wenigstens unsere Ruhe.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2010)

Bis Montag war mir ohne biken eindeutig zu lange...aber ihr werdet das Ding auch ohne uns rocken  Ich glaube die Offenbacher Andis sind auch bis Montag in WB.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

Anfeuern, ich hör immer wieder anfeuern!? Und wer kommt in zwei Wochen an den Ochsenkopf und feuert mich dort an?? 

Den Wibe-Mitfahrern auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2010)

hier ist's ja so schlecht


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist's ja so schlecht



Ist das Whitie Whiteman ?


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist's ja so schlecht



Finale rockt total! Ich war letztes Jahr da und träume immer noch davon.

Gruß an alle glücklichen Finalisten


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2010)

eins noch:


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eins noch:



Sehr sehr cool!!! Wenn ihr wieder in F seid, dann müssen wir mal wieder einen Freireiter-Abend machen....und soweit ich mich erinnere ist der gute Luggx an der Reihe 
Euch noch viel Spaß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2010)

ist hiermit festgelegt
grillabend  bei uns im garten

termin wird noch bekanntgegeben....und jetz wieder auf die terasse...man geht einem die sonne hier auf den geist...immer noch brütende hitze...





da draußen wartet was


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist's ja so schlecht



hab mir schon gedacht, dass es dir in fl nicht gefällt. ihr solltet den corkscrew fahren, nicht irgendwelche wiesenwanderwege..., ihr schnapsdrosseln.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab mir schon gedacht, dass es dir in fl nicht gefällt. ihr solltet den corkscrew fahren, nicht irgendwelche wiesenwanderwege..., ihr schnapsdrosseln.



du nase, das bild ist vom varigotti downhill.....nix wald und wiesen weg 


..uns sagt ja keiner wo der korkenzieherschraubentrail ist


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eins noch:



ist das nicht ein vaneo? und darin finden vier gutgenährte nebst hardware ausreichend platz? darf man das technische meisterwerk dt. ingenieurskunst auch mal von der seite bewundern?

ich wünsche euch morgen noch nen geilen tag auf den trails und freue mich auf ein baldiges wiedersehen bei bester gesundheit.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2010)

oh. wie ich eben erfahren durfte, gibt es auch eine extralange variante!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2010)

wie lang der ist weiß ich nicht

3 liter v6, mit unterdimensionierten bremsen

die von finale freeride sind ums auto geschlichen
als ich als sieger beim contest mit rocky, wer ist zuerst an der kurve von der base, unten ankam
 und die bremsen ziemlich lang und ausgiebig gequalmt hatten


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Glüht da dem Rocky die Nase???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2010)

Neidische Grüße an die Finalisten!

Auf dem Nummernschild dem Freeride-Busses ist ja das Kürzel meines Wohnortes zu sehen...wer kommt denn hier aus DA?


----------



## xtccc (21. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..uns sagt ja keiner wo der korkenzieherschraubentrail ist



ich kann mich leider auch nicht mehr erinnern...ich glaube der "madonna del guardia"-trail (oder wie immer der auch heißt) ist in der nähe...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2010)

Ist auch egal - bei dem schlechten Wetter heute macht's eh keinen Spaß.

Es ist noch nicht 10.00 h und die Sonne brennt schon wieder vom Himmel, widerlich.

Mal sehen was heute noch geht - Zilli wird wohl noch den ein oder anderen Rampagesprung vorführen und Uwe die Bremsen am Bus zum Glühen bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (22. Mai 2010)

gibts noch daheimgebliebene? feldi?
g.h.


----------



## maverick65 (23. Mai 2010)

Daheimgebliebene gibt es schon, doch meinereiner hat Schicht, und das bei DEM Wetter. 

Den Korkenzieher-DH müßte ich noch auf der Platte haben (Video), ich muß endlich mal das restliche Material zusammenschneiden, immer kommt was "Wichtigeres" dazwischen ... .


----------



## xtccc (23. Mai 2010)

hat morgen jemand lust & zeit auf BK oder taunus (wenn's wetter noch passt)...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Mai 2010)

So nu sind wir zurück aus Winterberg. Es war supergeil...haben bei dem super Wetter richtig Stimmung gemacht. Hab zusätzlich auch noch sehr schöne Bilder gemacht.
@Roberto: ich hoffe unsere Schreie am Steinfeld haben dich nach vorne gespült 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2010)

meinereiner darf sich eine solobefahrung von fb und ak ins buch der guten taten eintragen.

es war anstrengend wie nie! wie soll das nur weitergehen...

@xtccc: zu einem ausflug an den bk wäre ich eventuell bereit. muss allerdings noch bremsen an den dirter schrauben. 
und heut gibts noch mnml im yachtklub. oje!


----------



## roberto.d (23. Mai 2010)

@hotrod & @xtccc: Hey Eure schreie habe auf jeden Fall geholfen und es lief richtig gut, am Ende war es der 8. Platz in meiner Klasse mit 1,8s Rückstand zum Podium. Bin aber absolut zufrieden mit meiner Zeit und es war ein supergeiles WE. Die Strecke war Klasse, das Wetter Top, es hat einfach gepasst. So kann es die Saison weiter gehen.


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem mein Endorphin-Pegel langsam wieder sinkt, werd ich wieder soweit klar im Kopf, dass ich ein paar Zeilen schreiben kann. 
Sagen wir es ganz untertrieben: Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht das letzte Mal in Finale war. Es hat alles gepasst. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle unseren Guide's; wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum mir jeder Duplo-Riegel hiermit [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2upLnHEcN34"]YouTube- MÃ¼ller - Milch - Oder Was?[/nomedia] in Verbindung gebracht wurde . 

Hier ein paar (nicht spektakuläre) Filmchen, alles andere im Album

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV03m1bd7Bg"]YouTube- Mologne-Pass nach Isallo am Ziel[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HRbES4Pzs4"]YouTube- Lugxx Varigotti[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgtHtAFquw4"]YouTube- Zilli Varigotti[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaSv_8F9eGo"]YouTube- Lugxx Varigotti 2[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf8mW2s_yGM"]YouTube- Zilli Varigotti 2[/nomedia]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2010)

Es wird schon seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2010)

.
Muuuuh!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2010)

wo bleiben eigentlich die erwarteten rennberichte vom wochenende? und bilder? und so...


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2010)

Bilder? Ich hatte frei  51er von 61 aber wir sind ganz geblieben. Das kann man leider nicht von allen sagen. Freitag war extrem, erstes streckentesten und unten am Lift lag schon der erste mit Schlüsselbeinbruch, das ging dann 
immer so weiter und gegen 17:00 als ich noch mal auf die Strecke wollte war die gesperrt. Schwer Unfall im Steinfeld, als der Heli kam war klar das es nicht nur ein Kratzer war, es war einer der Rittershausener, so wie es aussieht ist der Nerv in die Beine durchtrennt und bei den Armen war es bis Sonntag noch nicht klar. Wollen wir mal das beste für ihn hoffen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wo bleiben eigentlich die erwarteten rennberichte vom wochenende? und bilder? und so...



Ich hätte ein paar Bilder im Angebot, schaffe es aber nicht vorm Wochenende die Bilder hochzuladen. Also bitte etwas geduldt 
PS: Ich hab es endlich geschafft meine Gabel zum Sevice zu geben (ich bitte um Lob!)

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (26. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wo bleiben eigentlich die erwarteten rennberichte vom wochenende? und bilder? und so...



habe eben meine Bilder vom GDC hochgeladen:
http://picasaweb.google.com/114409855801264157033/WinterbergIXSGDC2010?feat=directlink

Ansonsten hat das Wochenende einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Leider hat sich ein Freund von mir schon im freien Training verletzt und ist fürs Rennen ausgefallen. Wie immer bisher lief es bei mir im Training super, im Rennlauf war ich dann zu nervös und hab die Linien nicht getroffen. Am Ende wurde es der 25. Platz.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2010)

Glückwünsche an alle unversehrten  und gute Besserung an diejenigen, die nicht soviel Glück hatten


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab es endlich geschafft meine Gabel zum Sevice zu geben



zu foxarnes?

@rennradler: danke für die infos und respekt für euer sportliches engagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zu foxarnes?



Jawohl mein Freund und ich kann nur sagen: cooler Typ 
Ich habe die Bilder vom WE jetzt auf die Freireiter-Seite gestellt...

Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (28. Mai 2010)

Rennradler ist der Eine, Freireiter mit eigener Hompage der andere. Der Ein oder Andere fährt Rennen, der andere gute Fahrer guckt zu. Na und?
Vor laanger Zeit kam mal die Frage nach einem Shirt/Triko auf. So Erkennungsgedöns, wir gehören zusammen.. Was ist daraus geworden?! Die Vorschläge waren doch gut, doch was ist daraus geworen? DEN Schriftzug von HR1 in seiner Homepage fand ich klasse, und auch die Shirt-Vorschläge. 
Ach menno, so oft wird ein Gedanke von wegen Zusammenhalt, und wenn es nur auf dem Papier oder dem Shirt ist wieder verworfen. 
Freireiter. Was ist das? Ein Begriff, der nur für diese Community übersetzt wurde? Ich hoffe nicht, hat vor uns noch keiner gemacht! 
Bin ich wirklich so Uniform-süchtig, habe ich immer noch sooo viele Gedanke an das FDJ-Hemd? 
Ich würde mir ein Shirt/Triko "Freireiter" wünschen.


----------



## xtccc (28. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zu foxarnes?



ist foxgabelarnes auch ein foxdämpferarnes ?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ist foxgabelarnes auch ein foxdämpferarnes ?



ist er...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Mai 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Vor laanger Zeit kam mal die Frage nach einem Shirt/Triko auf. So Erkennungsgedöns, wir gehören zusammen.. Was ist daraus geworden?! Die Vorschläge waren doch gut, doch was ist daraus geworen? DEN Schriftzug von HR1 in seiner Homepage fand ich klasse, und auch die Shirt-Vorschläge.
> 
> Ich würde mir ein Shirt/Triko "Freireiter" wünschen.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich fänd ein Trikot auch sehr geil....so ein Shirt nehme ich dann auch gleich dazu. Vielleicht sollten wir das Ganze einfach in die Hand nehmen und wer dann ein Shirt/Trikot haben möchte kann dann eines bei uns bestellen. In den Grundzügen steht das Ganze ja schon, wir müssen uns nur mal hinsetzen und mit einem Hersteller von Trikots (ich wüsste da jemanden) sprechen und dann z.B. Farben und Muster auswählen. 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2010)

Preis/Leistung finde ich diesen ganz gut!


http://www.esjod.de/service.html


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung finde ich diesen ganz gut!
> 
> 
> http://www.esjod.de/service.html



GENAU! Mit dem Kollegen habe ich auch schonmal telefoniert...hört sich alles sehr gut an


----------



## xtccc (28. Mai 2010)

hat morgen wer lust, laune & zeit für BK ?


----------



## visionthing (28. Mai 2010)

ich wollte morgen ein bisschen fahren gehen, mein neues Leatt Brace ausprobieren und einstellen. Am Bombenkrater war ich noch nie gibt es da nur so Dirt Absprünge oder gibt es da auch Drops und schnellere Linien? Ansonsten wäre ich wohl mal wieder in Beerfelden.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2010)

Lust auf bk oder Bf hätte ich auch, doch das Wetter lädt eher zur handgelenkerekonvaleszenz ein.

Außerdem hab ich zuhause genug zu tun. Das neue apfelgerätedingens ist sehr fesselnd in seiner Nutzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (28. Mai 2010)

Lust zum biken habe ich auch, aber meine Zeit ist morgen etwas eingeschränkt, deshalb fahr ich ab 11 Uhr Hohemark ne kleine Endurorunde (ca 2-2,5 h) Sollte dazu jemand Lust haben kann man sich anschließen.

Ich habe im übrigen auch noch unzählige Bilder von Winterberg (Doro war fleißig) und werde sie die nächsten Tage hier noch hoch laden, aber bis jetzt hat die Zeit noch nicht gereicht.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (29. Mai 2010)

wen du den 11:06 bus von der HM nimmst..hochtreten is ja ne so mein ding.


----------



## kawilli (29. Mai 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Lust zum biken habe ich auch, aber meine Zeit ist morgen etwas eingeschränkt, deshalb fahr ich ab 11 Uhr Hohemark ne kleine Endurorunde (ca 2-2,5 h) Sollte dazu jemand Lust haben kann man sich anschließen.
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Hi roberto, würde mich gerne anschließen kann aber gut sein das ich mich ein paar Minuten verspäte, falls es dir nichts ausmacht ein wenig zu warten. Ich versuche aber auf jeden Fall pünktlich zu sein. Freu mich schon mal mit jemandem Ortskundigen zu fahren und endlich mal vernünftige Trails zu fahren hier.

lG Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, nur leider hab ich gerad keine Gabel

PS:Mittwoch geht's nach Saalbach 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## roberto.d (29. Mai 2010)

@kawilli, ja, ein paar Minuten kann ich schon warten, habe einen blauen Combo, den findest Du schon

@xtccc: Du kennst mich doch, ich wollte auch gern hoch fahren, weißt schon die Beine brauchen Kraft

Bis dann, Roberto.


----------



## kawilli (29. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, nur leider hab ich gerad keine Gabel
> 
> PS:Mittwoch geht's nach Saalbach
> ...



hab noch ne 160-er Lyrik mit U-turn im Keller liegen, falls du sie schnell einbauen willst.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## xtccc (29. Mai 2010)

tom hat mich gerade überredet...ich werde auch mit HOCHTRETEN !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> hab noch ne 160-er Lyrik mit U-turn im Keller liegen, falls du sie schnell einbauen willst.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Danke, aber ich werde gleich losfahren und meine Gabel vom Service holen, dann kann ich die morgen ausprobieren.
Euch viel Spaß beim hochtreten und runterheizen 

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> tom hat mich gerade überredet...ich werde auch mit HOCHTRETEN !



würd auch gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2010)

würd auch gern, bin aber noch (hoffentlich nun) in der Endphase meines Schupfens und heut ist viel zu erledigen. 

In BF würd ich auch baldigst gern mal wieder fahren ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> würd auch gern, bin aber noch (hoffentlich nun) in der Endphase meines Schupfens und heut ist viel zu erledigen.
> 
> In BF würd ich auch baldigst gern mal wieder fahren ...



 du bikeparkfahrer du ...geli (staub)saugt gerade, wollt ich nur mal so erwähnen


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2010)

Und was machst du?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und was machst du?



ich sitz hier und wart drauf das sie fertig ist 
du weißt doch, immer kurz vorm gehen


----------



## kawilli (29. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich werde gleich losfahren und meine Gabel vom Service holen, dann kann ich die morgen ausprobieren.
> Euch viel Spaß beim hochtreten und runterheizen
> 
> Gruß



Danke an Torsten, Tom und Roberto für die geile Tour, bei der selbst das Hochtreten Spaß gemacht hat und erst das Runterheizen. Selbst wenn ich die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten des Abfahrens im PW vermisse, so sind doch auch die zahlenmäßig wenigen Abfahrten hier ein echter Hochgenuß. Das Wetter war phantastisch und hat dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt. Also Fazit von heute mega geile Tour und super Mitfahrer, also noch mal tausend Dank an euch für die kurze aber schöne Runde und bitte unbedingt schnellstens wiederholen.

Danke Karsten


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du bikeparkfahrer du ...geli (staub)saugt gerade, wollt ich nur mal so erwähnen


 ... Couchparkposer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Danke Karsten



Danke, Tom.

Ps: soviel Komma muß sein!


----------



## kawilli (29. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Danke, Tom.
> 
> Ps: soviel Komma muß sein!



kommt mir bekannt vor, wurde heute schon mal Grammatikalisch verbessert. Kann es nur noch mal wiederholen "Deutsche Sprache-schwere Sprache".

@dschuga: von einem Georgier in Deutsch eine Lektion zu erhalten tut weh.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Gruss aus der Sonne


----------



## xtccc (29. Mai 2010)

ein teilnehmer der heutigen tour!


----------



## roberto.d (30. Mai 2010)

War echt ne schöne Tour heute mit Euch allen, gerade mit dem Hochtreten und an dieser Stelle auch noch mal ein Dank und Lob an Torsten für's super guiden und das Du Dich überreden lassen hast hoch zu fahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Mai 2010)

Germany: 12 Points!


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2010)

quatsch 246 warens doch


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Germany: 12 Points!



Germany? Eher Lena. Das wird mal ne ganz Grosse. Geiles Stück!


----------



## kawilli (30. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Germany? Eher Lena. Das wird mal ne ganz Grosse. Geiles Stück!



Jetzt sind wir schon "Papst", nun sind wir "Lena" und wenn wir jetzt noch Weltmeister werden ist das Triple perfekt. Dann wird gefeiert  bis die Leber freiwillig auswandert. 

mal was in eigener Sache: hat jemand vielleicht vor vom 9.-11. Juli auch nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm zum Freeride Festival zu fahren? Ich suche noch Mitfahrer.

Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (30. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Dann wird gefeiert  bis die Leber freiwillig auswandert.



Wie??!! Du hast noch Eine? 


Derf ich nochmal wegen dem Shirt nervern: Bitte weiter Vorschläge oder eine Zusammenfassung bzw.  Beschlussfassung (FDJ-Hemd und so...) Da die Dinger ja nicht soooo teuer werden sollen. 


Gruß Mav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gerade meine Gabel wieder eingebaut und muss nach den ersten Tests sagen, dass das Ansprechverhalten der Wahnsinn ist. Die Gabel ist wie neu...wurde alles getauscht; Ende des Jahres gibt's nochmal neues Öl.
Jetzt kann es in Saalbach richtig losgehen 
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2010)

wer von euch ist denn am wochenende eigentlich am ochsenkopf beim rookies cup (fahrender- oder auch zuschauenderweise)? visionthing is da, das weiß ich. wer noch? hr? dschugasch? hopi? ratte? anyone?


----------



## xtccc (31. Mai 2010)

jaaaa...saalbach...in48h sind wir da....ich hab grad den untersatz schlammtauglich gemacht...swampthings...mudflap etc. pp


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wer von euch ist denn am wochenende eigentlich am ochsenkopf beim rookies cup (fahrender- oder auch zuschauenderweise)? visionthing is da, das weiß ich. wer noch? hr? dschugasch? hopi? ratte? anyone?



Leider nicht, wir hatten uns nicht gemeldet weil es gleich nach WB war. Jetzt bereuen wir das etwas, denn die Strecke macht bestimmt Spaß. Im nächsten Jahr sind wir dabei .  Wir fahren Mittwochabend in den Harz, Hahnenklee,  usw.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Mai 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> jaaaa...saalbach...in48h sind wir da....ich hab grad den untersatz schlammtauglich gemacht...swampthings...mudflap etc. pp



Oh das sollte ich auch mal machen....
Ich besorg uns morgen noch diese Ganzkörperkondome falls es wirklich zuuu matschig wird.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2010)

Ach, wie gerne würde ich euch begleiten... Ich hoffe ihr kommt in den Genuss trockener Witterung.

@schu: leider werde ich dich am bullhead nicht anfeuern können. Wir bekommen ostbesuch und werden wohl eine Party nach der anderen feiern!

Ahoi und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> . Wir bekommen ostbesuch und werden wohl eine Party nach der anderen feiern!




Wir kommen doch erst am Sonntag wieder aus dem Harz zurück


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2010)

Euch würde ich auch gerne mal bei mir begrüßen. Einladung wurde soweit ich mich erinnere schon ausgesprochen. Wie ergehts euch den als caravanisti?


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

Uns geht es Prima  wir sind halt dauernd auf Achse. Ja wir müssten mal wieder etwas machen  Warum kommst Du nicht mal mit den Jungs nach Wildbad wenn wir dort unten sind? Ist halt bis jetzt immer noch die beste Strecke zum lernen (in unserer nähe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @schu: leider werde ich dich am bullhead nicht anfeuern können. Wir bekommen ostbesuch und werden wohl eine Party nach der anderen feiern!
> 
> Ahoi und viel Erfolg.



Hmm schade, aber dennoch vielen Dank mein Freund!
Meld Dich wennst mal wieder in Deiner Heimat bist und vorhast, nach bzw. in Steinach zu fahren, dann können wir ja wieder mal ein paar Runden zusammen drehen, bissl ratschen und so!



Hopi schrieb:


> ....Wildbad.... Ist halt bis jetzt immer noch die beste Strecke zum lernen (in unserer nähe)



Um zu lernen was Schmerzen sind oder was meinst Du??


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, Wildbad reizt mich schon lange, doch auch unsere bewährten Strecken im Taunus bieten ausreichend Lehrmaterial für meinereinen. Woauchimmer, laß uns mal wieder was zusammen machen!

Euren wowa hab ich ja noch gar nicht beschnarchen können...


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2010)

@schu: ja, wir sollten baldigst den silbersattel gemeinsam reiten. Die freireiter sind insgesamt sehr an eine solchen Ausflug interessiert. Es liegt mal wieder nur an mir.


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Um zu lernen was Schmerzen sind oder was meinst Du??



Hat uns viel gebracht bis jetzt  ratte volle Windeln, mir eine Rippen matschung  aber die DH ist einfach nur geil  Ach ja Lenkerbockspringen macht auch sehr viel Spaß 

Tja Tschuga, wenn Ratte Hopi und ihre beiben Räder im Wagen sind, ist da auch kein Platz mehr für jemanden  Ist halt nur ein ganz kleiner Wowa und nicht so ein Palast wie ihr ihn in BF hattet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2010)

Mit beschnarchen, meinte ich doch eher beschnuppern. Klein, aber fein. Soweit ich dies auf den Fotos erkennen konnte. 

Und vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch einmal eine einmietmöglichkeit...


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2010)

@dschugaschwili: na da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf!

@hopi: brauchst mir nix von wildbad erzählen, ich hab letztes jahr (unter anderem) im großen steinfeld nen highsider hingelegt, dabei die standrohre der gabel zerkratzt, ne bremsscheibe gekillt, für schmerzen in der noch nicht allzu lange genesenen hand gesorgt, mein biker-ego gehörig angeknackst und die frage in mir aufgeworfen, ob schach spielen net doch besser wäre...aber mittlerweile bin ich drüber weg und kann nur sagen: wildbad, I'll be back  hab schon mit ein paar kollegen über nen kleinen roadtrip todtnau/wildbad/lac blanc gesprochen, wird aber erst später im jahr was, hab bis mitte august nen vollen veranstaltungskalender...

oh ja und die kleine mobile wohnung in bf war schon top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (31. Mai 2010)

bei rechtzeitiger Ankündigung bin ich für einen Ausflug nach Wildbad immer zu haben, ich liebe diese Strecke.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @schu: ja, wir sollten baldigst den silbersattel gemeinsam reiten. Die freireiter sind insgesamt sehr an eine solchen Ausflug interessiert. Es liegt mal wieder nur an mir.



Ich bin ja nich oft deiner Meinung, aber da will ich mal nicht wiedersprechen!

// Rocky


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juni 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> habe eben meine Bilder vom GDC hochgeladen:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/114409855801264157033/WinterbergIXSGDC2010?feat=directlink


konkrete bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2010)

wie ist das denn mit nem freireitertreffen zum grillen und erklärn wie es geht ....wollt eigentlich dieses wochenende bei mir anbieten?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie ist das denn mit nem freireitertreffen zum grillen und erklärn wie es geht ....wollt eigentlich dieses wochenende bei mir anbieten?!



Samstag ist schlecht bei mir bin auf einen Geburtstag eingeladen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann auch nicht, bin mit xtccc in Saalbach 
Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2010)

dann eben nächstes...wenns wetter passt!





....wetter soll schlechter werden unter 20 grad


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

@bikerider: Was hast Du denn genau vor? Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall auch wieder fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann und was. Würde mich Dir eventuell anschließen.
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @bikerider: Was hast Du denn genau vor? Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall auch wieder fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann und was. Würde mich Dir eventuell anschließen.
> Grüße Roberto.



wollte auf die üblichen Klassiker... feldi, ald*, usw.
muss aber erst schauen, da ich evtl mit nem Kumpel fahren wollte, der noch nicht so trailsicher ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (2. Juni 2010)

hab auch lust.... aber angst das ich den berg nich hochkomme und alles aufhalte.....
wann habt ihr so geplant zu starten?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2010)

schreibt doch auf jedenfall mal wann....will auch mal wieder...aber selbst hochtreten...wenns wetter passt und erlaubnis erteilt wird würd ich auch mitkommen


----------



## kawilli (2. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @bikerider: Was hast Du denn genau vor? Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall auch wieder fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann und was. Würde mich Dir eventuell anschließen.
> Grüße Roberto.



Hi würde auch gerne wieder ne Runde mit euch fahren, muß aber leider Morgen arbeiten. Wie sieht es denn am WE aus, kann da jemand und hat Lust? Bin leider immer noch auf nen Trailguide angewiesen, ansonsten fahre ich am WE ne Runde in BF.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2010)

ich werd in jedem fall am we im taunus


----------



## kawilli (2. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich werd in jedem fall am we im taunus



Vielleicht können wir dann ja was verabreden, ist mir wurscht ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Werd dann einen Tag Taunus und den anderen BF mitnehmen.

Gruß karsten


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich wäre von der Zeit her für morgen noch recht flexibel


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Juni 2010)

ich kann mir prinzipiell auch vorstellen morgen ein wenig zu radeln. doch da ich mir vorgenommen habe heute ein bisschen zu torkeln, wirds wohl eher was am fr.

wann wolltest du denn los? wenn es nicht zu zeitig ist, bestehen eher hoffnungen für begleitung meinerseits.


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich kann mir prinzipiell auch vorstellen morgen ein wenig zu radeln. doch da ich mir vorgenommen habe heute ein bisschen zu torkeln, wirds wohl eher was am fr.
> 
> wann wolltest du denn los? wenn es nicht zu zeitig ist, bestehen eher hoffnungen für begleitung meinerseits.



Hi dschugaswili, hatte morgen dann doch eher an vormittag gedacht (hast auch gerade ne PN von mir bekommen), aber vielleicht klappt es dann ja noch am WE. Würde mich freuen. Allerdings sieht bei mir der Freitag eher schlecht aus.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

morgen 11 Uhr Fuchstanz?
oder 12 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen 11 Uhr Fuchstanz?
> oder 12 ?



Hi bikerider,

habe mich gerade vor ein paar Minuten an eine andere Gruppe dran gehängt. Sorry, aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal, würde mich freuen.


----------



## maverick65 (2. Juni 2010)

Am kommenden WE geht es zum motorisieten Untersatz = Roller (250ccm) kaufen, dann kann ich zumindent bei "großen Events" als Knipse-Heini herhalten. Ansonsten ist das Ding auch für die Kondition gut: nach meiner Arbeitswegradelei UND motorisiertem Untersatz in Kombination, nicht mehr so platt.
Ich will wieder raus, mir fehlt was...

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juni 2010)

Schönen Gruß aus Leogang,
Xtccc und ich drehen gerade New World Disorder Teil 11 "Mud and Bones" 
Bin mal gespannt was das morgen gibt.
Schönen Gruß und Prost

HR und XTCCC


----------



## Zilli (2. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß aus Leogang,
> Xtccc und ich drehen gerade New World Disorder Teil 11 "Mud and Bones"


... Untertitel: How to get thick eggs  

Viel Schbass Euch


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2010)

so. heimgetorkelt.


----------



## haihoo (3. Juni 2010)

14°°-15°°?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so. heimgetorkelt.


Na so schlimm kanns ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn du um diese Zeit noch posten kannst. Ich finde dann nicht mal mehr den Lichtschalter geschweige denn ne Taste.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Juni 2010)

Einen schönen Gruß aus Österreich


----------



## roberto.d (3. Juni 2010)

@hotrod & xtccc: sehr schöne Bilder und ein wenig neidisch bin ich schon, aber: Bei und ist schönes Wetter!!! Sonne, 20°C


----------



## maverick65 (3. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Gruß aus Österreich



Bin voll neidisch...


----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @hotrod & xtccc: sehr schöne Bilder und ein wenig neidisch bin ich schon, aber: Bei und ist schönes Wetter!!! Sonne, 20°C



Ich bin auch neidisch, aber warte erst mal das WE ab soll 28°C geben. Zu mindest beim Wetter haben wir die Nase vorn.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2010)

@hotrod: geile sau!

Ich werde morgen im Taunus radeln. Hat noch jemand Ambitionen?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2010)

@hotrod: aber ganz geile sau!!


----------



## roberto.d (3. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hotrod: geile sau!
> 
> Ich werde morgen im Taunus radeln. Hat noch jemand Ambitionen?



Kann morgen leider nicht. Es steht mal etwas Kultur auf dem Programm. 

Dir aber viel Spaß!


----------



## roberto.d (3. Juni 2010)

Hab es endlich mal geschafft die Bilder (von Doro gemacht) genau 725 vom Dirtmasters hochzuladen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30397

Falls mal jemand langeweile hat kann man da Stunden drin stöbern


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neidisch, aber warte erst mal das WE ab soll 28°C geben. Zu mindest beim Wetter haben wir die Nase vorn.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Das Wetter hier ist jetzt auch perfekt....wir haben 25°C und puren Sonnenschein  
Ich sag nur Flying-Gangsta: WOW  Ist fast wie imTaunus, nur langer, schneller, größer, schöner, flowiger und liftiger 

Bis denne,
HR und XTCCC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (4. Juni 2010)

da plagt mich der Neid wenn ich das hier lese. Der Flying Gangster macht echt Laune vor allem der "Brückentable" hat mir damals mords Laune gemacht und diese ganzen Wallrides ... und ich arme Sau sitze hier im Büro. 

Viel Spaß noch, morgen geht´s an den Ochsenkopf das wird auch ein großer Spaß.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2010)

alder, kleiner und großer stehen noch...schön wars!


----------



## kawilli (5. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alder, kleiner und großer stehen noch...schön wars!



Des kann isch nur bestätigen. Thanks Uwe und Zilli gut nach Hause gekommen oder liegt er noch irgendwo im Wald?

Gruß karsten


----------



## kawilli (5. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Des kann isch nur bestätigen. Thanks Uwe und Zilli gut nach Hause gekommen oder liegt er noch irgendwo im Wald?
> 
> Gruß karsten



@lugxx und Zilli hier kommt der Link für das video vom OZM in HD und voller Auflösung. viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (5. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht!  Bissi lang....

Wenn Kritik erwünscht ist, bitte weiterlesen

Ich kenne das: du willst deine erlebten Gefühle wiedergeben. Funzt aber nicht. Stell dir einen Unbeteiligten vor, versetzte ihn in Gedanken Sowas auch fahren zu wollen, zu müssen! Versuche die Highlights zusammenzuschneiden, auch mit der langsamen Mukke.  
Mit welcher Cam gemacht? HD ist das nicht...

Gruß Mav.


----------



## kawilli (5. Juni 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!  Bissi lang....
> 
> Wenn Kritik erwünscht ist, bitte weiterlesen
> 
> ...



Cam war GoPro HD steht im Nachspann wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Kritik ist ja ganz schön aber bedenke wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt und versuche es mal besser zu machen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Cam war GoPro HD steht im Nachspann wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Kritik ist ja ganz schön aber bedenke wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt und versuche es mal besser zu machen.


----------



## roberto.d (5. Juni 2010)

Na, wie sieht es Morgennachmittag aus mit biken? War heute sehr früh (8:30 Uhr, war noch angenehm frisch) nur kurz im Bombenkrater und dann den ganzen Tag im Schwimmbad und in der Sonne, dann noch Biergarten.....geil  
Deshalb wird erst mal ausgeschlafen, dann eventuell "Bikepark Frankfurt" oder noch mal BK. Vielleicht auch Taunus, aber ich wollte nicht so viel fahren morgen.

Ansonsten schon mal vorab, hat jemand Lust nächstes WE mit nach Wildbad zu kommen? (Ich muss/will noch etwas trainieren und es sollte nicht in strömen regnen)  Wobei ich an dieser Stelle mal los werden muss (weil es so viele positive Kommentare zu Wildbad gibt), dass ich Wildbad nicht toll finde. Die Strecke bietet zwar alles (meiner Meinung nach nur kein Flow für mich). Da ist Todtnau oder Steinach einfach cooler, aber leider viel weiter weg und das ist nur meine Meinung --> nicht aufregen.


----------



## maverick65 (5. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja ganz schön aber bedenke wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt und versuche es mal besser zu machen.



Ohhh glaub´ mir, ich weiß wieviel Arbeit darin steckt. Und ich glaube auch schon 1-2 interessante Videos zusammengeschnitten zu haben. 
Schade, das du meine Kritik falsch verstanden hast, ich hatte dich/dein Video gelobt, einen "fetten Daumen" gepostet.  Schade, das du meine Kritik negativ siehst.   
HD!!??      Wo?      Ich sehe kein HD, nur viele Pixel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Des kann isch nur bestätigen. Thanks Uwe und Zilli gut nach Hause gekommen oder liegt er noch irgendwo im Wald?
> 
> Gruß karsten


Danke der Nachfrage, alles i.O., bin nur jetzt erst dazu gekommen, am PC zu sitzen (siehe Sig.). 
Irgendwie sind die Bergabstrecken verdammt kurz geworden, waren die früher nicht länger   

Unpassenderweise fand ich die Bergaufstrecke (wie zuletzt im Herbst 2009) ziehmlich lang. Die Wege sind schön trocken, 3-4 Pfützen gibts noch (dort, wo ich mein Schweissband ausgepresst habe ).


----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @lugxx und Zilli hier kommt der Link für das video vom OZM in HD und voller Auflösung. viel Spaß damit.
> ...
> Gruß Karsten


Wunderschöne Strecke


----------



## kawilli (6. Juni 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, alles i.O., bin nur jetzt erst dazu gekommen, am PC zu sitzen (siehe Sig.).
> Irgendwie sind die Bergabstrecken verdammt kurz geworden, waren die früher nicht länger
> 
> Unpassenderweise fand ich die Bergaufstrecke (wie zuletzt im Herbst 2009) ziehmlich lang. Die Wege sind schön trocken, 3-4 Pfützen gibts noch (dort, wo ich mein Schweissband ausgepresst habe ).



ja jetzt weiß ich auch wo diese einzelnen Schlammlöcher hergekommen sind, die wir zum Ende noch zum Suhlen benutzt haben.  Wäre ja auch ne Schande gewesen mit sauberen Bikes nach Hause zu kommen. Aber du hast Recht gemessen an den nicht enden wollenden Bergaufpassagen, waren die Abfahrten ganz schön kurz. Ich will nen Lift  war zum Schluß ganz schön Alle.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> ja jetzt weiß ich auch wo diese einzelnen Schlammlöcher hergekommen sind, die wir zum Ende noch zum Suhlen benutzt haben.  Wäre ja auch ne Schande gewesen mit sauberen Bikes nach Hause zu kommen. Aber du hast Recht gemessen an den nicht enden wollenden Bergaufpassagen, waren die Abfahrten ganz schön kurz. Ich will nen Lift  war zum Schluß ganz schön Alle.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



so schlimm war's auch nicht...wir haben mal ne tour am winterstein mitgemacht die ausschließlich bergauf ging, bestimmt 30 bis 40 km lang...man glaubt gar nicht das sowas geht


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> (Ich muss/will noch etwas trainieren und es sollte nicht in strömen regnen)  Wobei ich an dieser Stelle mal los werden muss (weil es so viele positive Kommentare zu Wildbad gibt), dass ich Wildbad nicht toll finde. Die Strecke bietet zwar alles (meiner Meinung nach nur kein Flow für mich). Da ist Todtnau oder Steinach einfach cooler, aber leider viel weiter weg und das ist nur meine Meinung --> nicht aufregen.



Du kannst doch Steinach nicht mit Wildbad vergleichen . Wildbad ist eine echte DH Strecke und Steinach ist eher ein FunPark der sehr viel mehr Richtung FR/Slope und Singletrail DH tendiert. 

Leider habe ich wieder eine Pause, habe mich in Hahnenklee zerschossen.


----------



## kawilli (6. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so schlimm war's auch nicht...wir haben mal ne tour am winterstein mitgemacht die ausschließlich bergauf ging, bestimmt 30 bis 40 km lang...man glaubt gar nicht das sowas geht



Und aus welchem bekloppten Grund sollte man so etwas überhaupt machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so schlimm war's auch nicht...wir haben mal ne tour am winterstein mitgemacht die ausschließlich bergauf ging, bestimmt 30 bis 40 km lang...man glaubt gar nicht das sowas geht



das waren 70 km du seniler kerl..... und nuuuuuuur gejammert habt ihr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich wieder eine Pause, habe mich in Hahnenklee zerschossen.



Was ist denn passiert?  

In jedem Fall gute Besserung


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus Saalbach/Leogang:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das waren 70 km du seniler kerl..... und nuuuuuuur gejammert habt ihr.



Und womit? Mir recht. 
70 Kilometer Rundkurs und nur bergauf. Ich frag mich heute noch wie das damals ging???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, alles i.O., bin nur jetzt erst dazu gekommen, am PC zu sitzen (siehe Sig.).
> Irgendwie sind die Bergabstrecken verdammt kurz geworden, waren die früher nicht länger
> 
> Unpassenderweise fand ich die Bergaufstrecke (wie zuletzt im Herbst 2009) ziehmlich lang. Die Wege sind schön trocken, 3-4 Pfützen gibts noch (dort, wo ich mein Schweissband ausgepresst habe ).



Puuh, wenn ihr nur Uphill gefahren seid bin ich froh, im Liegestuhl auf die Lieferung der bestellten Hausgeräte gewartet zu haben.

Carsten, nach Finale ist jede unserer Abfahrten kurz. Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ... bin ich froh, im Liegestuhl auf die Lieferung der bestellten Hausgeräte gewartet zu haben. ...


Das war Deine hoffentlich letzte Ausrede; war eh bestimmt ein Eierkocher, auf den gewartet wurde  .



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Carsten, nach Finale ist jede unserer Abfahrten kurz. Willkommen in der Realität.


Die Realität waren auch i.d.R. nicht zurückgrüßende Biker oder einer, der an der 5-Wege-Kreuzung mit max. 15 km/h eine Bremsspur in den Schotter gezogen hat (wohl um seine Mitfahrerin zu beeindrucken) tse tse tse ...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2010)

die nicht zurückgrüßenden biker sind mir auch in erinnerung geblieben, waren aber alles mädchen mit kurzen leggins...weiß gar nicht wo die alle herkamen 



@rizzo: von uns hat *nicht einer* gejammert!!!

 tapfer und erhobenen hauptes hatten wir uns damals unsrem schicksal ergeben ​


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rizzo: von uns hat *nicht einer* gejammert!!!
> 
> tapfer und erhobenen hauptes hatten wir uns damals unsrem schicksal ergeben ​



Ich kann dich heute noch hören.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2010)

Pah!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2010)

vor allem als ich sagte: diese wunderschöne enge schnelle technische abfahrt ist die längste hier am winterstein.... die fahrn wir aber nicht.  eure gesichter hättet ihr sehen sollen. nach 140 km uphill im kreis wart ihr aber schon ein bisschen am schwächeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (7. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Steinach nicht mit Wildbad vergleichen . Wildbad ist eine echte DH Strecke und Steinach ist eher ein FunPark der sehr viel mehr Richtung FR/Slope und Singletrail DH tendiert.
> 
> Hallo Hopi, wir reden aber beide schon über das gleiche Steinach, oder? Ich beziehe mich bei meiner Aussage auf Steinach in Thüringen (Silbersattel). Bei Dir klingt es nach Steinach in Tirol.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo Hopi, wir reden aber beide schon über das gleiche Steinach, oder? Ich beziehe mich bei meiner Aussage auf Steinach in Thüringen (Silbersattel). Bei Dir klingt es nach Steinach in Tirol.



Nein, ich meine Silbersattel, war erst am Donnerstag dort. Du kannst die Strecken halt echt nicht vergleichen. Silbersattel ist eher für den FRler hat aber von der Strecke selbst nix was mir den Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hat. Was nicht heißt das Silbersattel ein schlechter Park wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, ist ein richtig geiler Park. Aber in Wildbad lernt man halt fahren und das ist der Grund warum ich Wildbad gut finde.


----------



## roberto.d (7. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Silbersattel, war erst am Donnerstag dort. Du kannst die Strecken halt echt nicht vergleichen. Silbersattel ist eher für den FRler hat aber von der Strecke selbst nix was mir den Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hat. Was nicht heißt das Silbersattel ein schlechter Park wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, ist ein richtig geiler Park. Aber in Wildbad lernt man halt fahren und das ist der Grund warum ich Wildbad gut finde.



Ja, stimme Dir grundsätzlich schon zu, Steinach kann man von Level nicht mit Wildbad vergleichen. Da ist Todtnau (was ich ja auch erwähnte) passender. Fahre ja Wildbad auch um zu trainieren, denn ich habe nichts gegen schwere Strecken, aber wie gesagt, Wildbad hat für *mich* keinen Flow. Jeder hat halt so seine Vorlieben/Abneigungen.  Bei mir ist es eben Wildbad, finde da einfach keinen Rhythmus. Wildbad liebt oder hasst man und Du darfst raten was es wohl bei mir ist.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> liebt oder hasst man und Du darfst raten was es wohl bei mir ist.



Hassliebe   Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich mit Flow durch Wildbad fahre  (ganz weit weg davon) aber es gibt Leute die das können. Und man will ja schwere Sachen können und nicht nur WAB runterrollen.


----------



## kawilli (7. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hassliebe   Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich mit Flow durch Wildbad fahre  (ganz weit weg davon) aber es gibt Leute die das können. Und man will ja schwere Sachen können und nicht nur WAB runterrollen.



So um dieser unendlichen Diskussion ein Ende zu setzen, in Wildbad kann man wohl nur als Pro mit echtem Flow fahren. Aber hier ein Beispiel das es auch anders geht. Ist zwar nicht Wildbad sondern Fort William aber trotzdem very GEIL und ein Paradebeispiel dafür, das Speed doch stabilisiert.   [ame="http://vimeo.com/11675554"]Fox Presents Danny Hart Fort William Helmet Cam Run May 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
viel Spaß beim Gucken Karsten

PS.das nenne ich Flow und zwar mit Mach 10, mir haben schon beim Zuschauen alle Knochen im Leib wehgetan und ich habe mental die vielen Brüche und inneren Verletzungen gespürt, die ich dabei erlitten hätte.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Silbersattel, war erst am Donnerstag dort. Du kannst die Strecken halt echt nicht vergleichen. Silbersattel ist eher für den FRler hat aber von der Strecke selbst nix was mir den Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hat. Was nicht heißt das Silbersattel ein schlechter Park wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, ist ein richtig geiler Park. Aber in Wildbad lernt man halt fahren und das ist der Grund warum ich Wildbad gut finde.



nicht geschwitzt? bist du auch den steilen zahn gefahren und in die schlucht gesprungen? das waren meine letztjährigen "traudichhighlights".

glücklicherweise hat jeder seine vorlieben! und die lassen sich nicht wegdiskutieren.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

steinach macht spaaaaaaß, noch dazu bei dem super team dort!!
und ja, an wildbad scheiden sich die geister...war herbst letzten jahres das erste mal dort, da kann man an körper, geist und material viel kaputt machen...aber ein klein bisschen ehrgeiz hat man ja doch und will trainieren, wie roberto schon geschrieben hat, deswegen freu ich mich trotz allem drauf, auch dieses jahr wieder hinzufahren, aber erst gegen ende der saison


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> steinach macht spaaaaaaß, noch dazu bei dem super team dort!!



Habe nie etwas anders behauptet  die sind echt klasse, wir hätten Freitag noch bleiben können, hätte aber schieben müssen, sie hätten uns aber die Toiletten offen gelassen 

Tom Du solltest mich kennen, ich bin keiner der diesen FR kram braucht. Alex hat alles probiert was es dort gab, den Steilenzahn ( ich gehe mal davon aus das es die Shore unten am Lift ist die man durch die Senke anfahren muss) hat er nicht geschafft. Dafür hat er den großen Shoredrop gleich mal flat gesprungen (was ein Nomad  alles aushält)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Juni 2010)

So wie sich das hier anhört, muss ich wohl auch mal nach Steinach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2010)

Bilder der von mir mit "steiler Zahn" bezeichneten shore sind in meinem Album zu sehen.

Ja, hotrod, du mußt.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So wie sich das hier anhört, muss ich wohl auch mal nach Steinach



Also in Steinach muss man gewesenen sein  der Park ist echt klasse, klein aber ohooo, leider nicht gerade nah bei uns


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Bilder der von mir mit "steiler Zahn" bezeichneten shore sind in meinem Album zu sehen.
> 
> Ja, hotrod, du mußt.



Mhmmmm den haben wir nicht gesehen, aber es war wohl auch ein Teil gesperrt. 
Ich meinte die Shore ganz unten bei der Liftstation


----------



## kawilli (7. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Bilder der von mir mit "steiler Zahn" bezeichneten shore sind in meinem Album zu sehen.
> 
> Ja, hotrod, du mußt.



wie fährt man denn so eine Rampe und wenn der Schwung nicht bis über die Kuppe reicht macht man dann Salto rückwärts?
Was gibt es denn noch so feines dort?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

ich bin mal da hochgekrabbelt...ohne bike schon angst!!
ich hätte schiss dass ich oben an der kante mitm tretlager aufsetz und dann nen abflug mach...wenn ich überhaupt bis da rauf kommen würd...


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2010)

Meinereiner ist das Ding auch nur wegen des Briefings durch den Erbauer gefahren. Den vorhergehenden double sollte man eh zügig nehmen. Dann mit Schmackes auf das Europalettenkunstwerk zu. Kurz vor der lip ist noch eine kurze Dynamikkorrektur möglich. Soll heißen eventuell Speed rausnehmen. Es sollte jedoch noch ausreichend forsch voran gehen, denn die Kante nimmt man am besten mit einem lockeren Hüpfer. Alternativ wird ein bashguardaufsetzer bzw. zuviel wuptizität mit gehörig aua bestraft. Von zu langsamer Anfahrt sei auch abzuraten: keiner will dort faki zurückrollen...

Mir ist fast das Herz stehengeblieben und wenn ich nicht so ein ausgemachter Idiot wäre, hätte ich wohl die Finger von der Sache gelassen. Zum großen Glück für alle beteiligten ist alles gut gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Meinereiner ist das Ding auch nur wegen des Briefings durch den Erbauer gefahren. Den vorhergehenden double sollte man eh zügig nehmen. Dann mit Schmackes auf das Europalettenkunstwerk zu. Kurz vor der lip ist noch eine kurze Dynamikkorrektur möglich. Soll heißen eventuell Speed rausnehmen. Es sollte jedoch noch ausreichend forsch voran gehen, denn die Kante nimmt man am besten mit einem lockeren Hüpfer. Alternativ wird ein bashguardaufsetzer bzw. zuviel wuptizität mit gehörig aua bestraft. Von zu langsamer Anfahrt sei auch abzuraten: keiner will dort faki zurückrollen...
> 
> Mir ist fast das Herz stehengeblieben und wenn ich nicht so ein ausgemachter Idiot wäre, hätte ich wohl die Finger von der Sache gelassen. Zum großen Glück für alle beteiligten ist alles gut gegangen.



So, nach diesem Beitrag ist es amtlich: Ich will nach Steinach! Muss mir mal überlegn wann ich Zeit habe und dann geht's los  
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

also ich schlag nach wie vor ein verlängertes wochenende mit okopf - steinach - osternohe vor!


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2010)

@hotrod: Wann immer du willst. Für bed&breakfast ist gesorgt...

@schu: Steinach ist nur Sa/So geöffnet. Wie sollen wir das mit dem bullhead u. On auf die Reihe kriegen?


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hotrod: Wann immer du willst. Für bed&breakfast ist gesorgt...
> 
> @schu: Steinach ist nur Sa/So geöffnet. Wie sollen wir das mit dem bullhead u. On auf die Reihe kriegen?



wollt ich gerade sagen, die haben doch alle nur am WE auf, da wäre eher die Kombi Silbersattel-OK  und an einem WE Osternohe-Bis.m, das wollten wir eigentlich an diesen WE machen, aber leider ging ja in Bayern die Welt unter.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

okopf hat die ganze woche auf 
also denkbar wäre
freitag okopf - samstag steinach - sonntag onohe (wenn ihr zurück fahrt)
oder
samstag (wenn ihr herfahrt) onohe - sonntag steinach - montag okopf


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und womit? Mir recht.
> 70 Kilometer Rundkurs und nur bergauf. Ich frag mich heute noch wie das damals ging???









frag mal den kollegen escher......


----------



## visionthing (8. Juni 2010)

Die Fotos vom Ochsenkopf RDC sind nun online.































mehr gibt es im Ochsenkopf RDC Album


----------



## xtccc (8. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So, nach diesem Beitrag ist es amtlich: Ich will nach Steinach! Muss mir mal überlegn wann ich Zeit habe und dann geht's los
> Schönen Gruß,
> HR




ich willl auch mit in das Land von Tom's Ahnen !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juni 2010)

Saalbach Pro-Line bei Regen und Schlamm:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKhVcSrFuos"]YouTube- Saalbach Pro-Line[/nomedia]

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (10. Juni 2010)

hat jemand lust auf BF am sonntag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (10. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Saalbach Pro-Line bei Regen und Schlamm:
> YouTube- Saalbach Pro-Line




Fango??!! Die Kamera ist aber lange sauber geblieben, hättet euch ein Beispiel an ihr nehmen sollen.


----------



## kawilli (10. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand lust auf BF am sonntag ?



Lust hab ich muß aber am Sonntag arbeiten.


----------



## roberto.d (11. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand lust auf BF am sonntag ?



Wollte am Samstag eigentlich mal nach Wildbad, Sonntag dann vielleicht noch mal Taunus oder BK. Hängt aber davon ab, ob ich mich wirklich aufraffen kann nach Wildbad, ansonsten wäre BF am Sonntag eine Option.


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag eigentlich mal nach Wildbad,



Wildbad bei Regen  ein Traum


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Juni 2010)

@xtccc u. hotrod: ich würde gerne am nächsten od. übernächsten we mit euch nach Thüringen fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...

Gibt's sonst noch fähige interessierte?


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2010)

Tom, der Spanockel ist eingetroffen


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc u. hotrod: ich würde gerne am nächsten od. übernächsten we mit euch nach Thüringen fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...
> 
> Gibt's sonst noch fähige interessierte?


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc u. hotrod: ich würde gerne am nächsten od. übernächsten we mit euch nach Thüringen fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...
> 
> Gibt's sonst noch fähige interessierte?



jupp hier! bin ja aber quasi eh schon da. wobei übernächstes wochenende am samstag der 12h-dh is (da bin ich aber auch  ). falls denn eventül nächstes wochenende dann wärs schön wenn ihr am sonntag mal nach steinach schaut. am samstag kann (darf) ich net, da sind wir auf ne hochzeit eingeladen...


----------



## roberto.d (11. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc u. hotrod: ich würde gerne am nächsten od. übernächsten we mit euch nach Thüringen fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...
> 
> Gibt's sonst noch fähige interessierte?



An Steinach bin ich auch immer interessiert, aber meine Wochenenden sind bereits bis Anfang August verplant (habe ich gerade festgestellt) 

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch nun dieses WE aus? Ich werde morgen in Wildbad sein (Doro kommt mit und vielleicht kommen paar nette Fotos bei raus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom, der Spanockel ist eingetroffen



endlich! hast du noch daran geglaubt? 

viel freude beim aufbau.


----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> endlich! hast du noch daran geglaubt?
> 
> viel freude beim aufbau.


wenn ich ehrlich bin, nein ich haben mich schon mit dem V10 in Carbon abgefunden. ich währe halt weiter mein Bullit gefahren und hätte das V10.4 bestellt.


----------



## xtccc (12. Juni 2010)

ich + 2 andere nehmen morgen den 11er bus....wer partizipieren möchte...


----------



## roberto.d (12. Juni 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von Wildbad heute:











Und noch ein paar mehr gibt es in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30668

Hat morgens ein wenig gregnet, dann war es trocken, leider war die Bergbahn ausgefallen und es wurde "geschuttled" was lange Wartezeiten bedeutete. Bis auf kleinere Hinfaller gabs keine Probleme, Steinfeld und Wurzelpassage sind geil, Anfang und Ende sind super Sch.......

Deshalb noch was lustiges, war nicht gestellt, ist einfach passiert:





@xtccc: Morgen um 11 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, vielleicht fahre ich Nachmittag noch mal in den BK


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juni 2010)

Coole Bilder...das erste gefällt mir besonders  wie hoch isn das? 
Tja so wie ich das sehe,muss ich dieses Jahr doch noch den einen oder anderen Park besuchen. Die Bilder haben mich schon wieder richtig heiß gemacht.
Gute Nacht,
HR


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc u. hotrod: ich würde gerne am nächsten od. übernächsten we mit euch nach Thüringen fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...
> 
> Gibt's sonst noch fähige interessierte?



Ich könnte mir das nächste WE vorstellen...lass uns mal das Wetter beobachten und dann Mitte der Woche nochmal telefonieren. Ich bin allerdings völlig unmobil, da mein Weibchen mit meinem Kfz nach Osnabrück will.
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (13. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Coole Bilder...das erste gefällt mir besonders  wie hoch isn das?
> HR



Ich weiß nicht genau wie hoch das ist, interessant dabei ist eher die Anfahrt durchs Steinfeld und die Kurve danach.


----------



## ratte (13. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie hoch das ist, interessant dabei ist eher die Anfahrt durchs Steinfeld und die Kurve danach.


Genau das sind die Gründe, warum ich das Ding bisher noch nur zu Fuß betrachtet habe. Sonderlich hoch und weit ist das nicht.


----------



## kawilli (13. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir das nächste WE vorstellen...lass uns mal das Wetter beobachten und dann Mitte der Woche nochmal telefonieren. Ich bin allerdings völlig unmobil, da mein Weibchen mit meinem Kfz nach Osnabrück will.
> Schönen Gruß,
> HR



Also ich würde gerne nächstes WE mitfahren, hab endlich mal ein WE frei. Hängt aber davon ab ob im Laufe dieser Woche mein YT Tues noch kommt. Ich würde ungern mit meinem Enduro fahren wollen. Falls es klappt hätte ich noch einen Platz im Auto frei für dich HR. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück. Könnte echt mal wieder ein bischen Action vertragen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich gut an...mal sehen wie das Wetter so mitspielt.
Schönen Fussballabend (Deutschland:Australien=2:1)
HR


----------



## kawilli (13. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an...mal sehen wie das Wetter so mitspielt.
> Schönen Fussballabend (Deutschland:Australien=2:1)
> HR



halte mit 3:1 dagegen und der Grill ist auch schon heiß und das Bier ist kalt. 
Ich liebe Deutscheland


----------



## xtccc (13. Juni 2010)

zum Glück war uns der Schiri (namens M. Rodriguez) wohlgesonnen....


----------



## kawilli (13. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> zum Glück war uns der Schiri (namens M. Rodriguez) wohlgesonnen....



Also mit Glück hatte das nichts zu tun, das war ein Schlachtfest und zu Essen gab es Känguruh.
Das hätte eigentlich auch 10:0 ausgehen können.


----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also mit Glück hatte das nichts zu tun, das war ein Schlachtfest und zu Essen gab es Känguruh.
> Das hätte eigentlich auch 10:0 ausgehen können.




Yep! Prost Deutschland-Fußballland. Schau mer mal, wie es weiter geht... 

Noch ein Objektiv, DAS EF-S 10-22mm und ich bin für alle Video-und-oder-Foto-Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Juni 2010)

Guckst du hier: Flying Gangster in Leogang.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSOeiLKFD4Y"]YouTube- Bikepark Leogang[/nomedia]

Ich brauch ne neue Kamera...ganz klar! 
Wer spenden möchte, bitte pn an mich 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Juni 2010)

@dschugaschwili: watt ins nun mit dem WE in deiner Heimat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juni 2010)

meinereiner ist momentan leider nicht einsatzfähig. die planungen hängen somit etwas in der luft. doch das we 26./27. sollte realisierbar sein.


----------



## kawilli (14. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Flying Gangster in Leogang.
> 
> YouTube- Bikepark Leogang
> 
> ...



very nice ganz besonders der Ausflug in die Botanik und den hat die Kamera doch überlebt.
@dschugaschwili: watt ins nun mit dem WE in deiner Heimat??? 
Jetzt hab ich alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um irgendwie an mein Bike zu kommen und endlich mal frei zu haben und jetzt klappts wieder nicht. Tom ich bin 
meinereiner ist momentan leider nicht einsatzfähig. ???Sch... Tage he


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2010)




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Tja kann ja mal passieren!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2010)

Da wir ja am We nicht nach Dunkeldeutschland fahren, stelle ich jetzt ganz offiziell die Frage: was machen wir am Wochenende? Biken? Fussballsaufen?ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag Strohwitwer. Bin für Vorschläge offen  

Schönen Gruß aus München,
HR


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

So jetzt bin ich wieder trocken....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2010)

Wieso? Hast du dir in die Hose gemacht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

So könnte man das sehen!
Wenn mat mit Unsuwe unterwgs ist kann das schon mal passieren.
Wenn man nicht aufpasst fällt man halt auch mal in den Bach..........


----------



## kawilli (15. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da wir ja am We nicht nach Dunkeldeutschland fahren, stelle ich jetzt ganz offiziell die Frage: was machen wir am Wochenende? Biken? Fussballsaufen?ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag Strohwitwer. Bin für Vorschläge offen
> 
> Schönen Gruß aus München,
> HR



Was treibst du denn bei den Weißwürschten? Also ich bin für Beides. Erst mal Biken und dann Fußballsaufen. Ich würde gerne einen Tag vom WE nach Beerfelden, mein neues Bike ein bischen einfahren. Hab heute schnell noch mein Tues FR abgeholt( in Einzelteilen ) und während dem Portugal-Spiel noch zusammengeschraubt. Die Jungs von YT-Industries sind echt cool und voll gut drauf. Hier noch schnell ein paar Pics von meiner neuen Dreckschleuder.










Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (15. Juni 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So könnte man das sehen!
> Wenn mat mit Unsuwe unterwgs ist kann das schon mal passieren.
> Wenn man nicht aufpasst fällt man halt auch mal in den Bach..........



Hast du Uwes Bachüberquerung probiert, die nur mit einem Schienbeinschützer und ohne Helm?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

Es war eine von Uwes Bachüberquerungen, ohne Schützer aber mit Helm.
Und bei dem Wetter ist es nicht so schlimm wenn man pitsch nass nach hause radeln muss.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2010)

@kawilli: Geiles Bike...ich will auch so eines. Ich steh auf den Look von YT
Beerfelden bin ich mit dabei und beim anschließenden Fussball natürlich auch  Wir können die Tage ja nochmal sprechen


----------



## xtccc (15. Juni 2010)

genau....am samstag nach BF....


----------



## kawilli (15. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @kawilli: Geiles Bike...ich will auch so eines. Ich steh auf den Look von YT
> Beerfelden bin ich mit dabei und beim anschließenden Fussball natürlich auch  Wir können die Tage ja nochmal sprechen



Der Hinterbau fühlt sich im Stand schon supergeil an, ich glaube den bringt kein Brocken aus der Ruhe. Aber probieren geht über studieren. Ich kann dich auch mitnehmen, falls du kein Auto hast Angebot steht noch. Können wir ja noch genau absprechen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hast du Uwes Bachüberquerung probiert, die nur mit einem Schienbeinschützer und ohne Helm?



das ist ne andere stelle!

die von heute  kriegst bestimmt auch nochmal zu sehen  ....geiles bike 


@rocky: cool wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (15. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist ne andere stelle!
> 
> die von heute  kriegst bestimmt auch nochmal zu sehen  ....geiles bike



Au ja gerne aber nur bei warmen Temperaturen ich geh nicht gerne im Winter baden. Die Brasilianer frieren sich auch einen ab, die spielen sogar mit Handschuhen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rocky: cool wars



Was die beiden Herren wohl gedacht haben?


----------



## kawilli (15. Juni 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was die beiden Herren wohl gedacht haben?



bestimmt das hier


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> bestimmt das hier


----------



## roberto.d (16. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> genau....am samstag nach BF....



Jo, fänd ich auch gut, eventuell sogar wieder mit "Fotografenunterstützung"


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2010)

bikewetter?!


----------



## xtccc (17. Juni 2010)

dann sollte ich wohl wieder schlammreifen fürs we aufziehen...


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> dann sollte ich wohl wieder schlammreifen fürs we aufziehen...



Rettungsweste nicht vergessen


----------



## xtccc (17. Juni 2010)

'n schwimmring hab ich schon !


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> 'n schwimmring hab ich schon !



naturgewachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bikewetter?!



Igitt nicht wirklich, aber hört auch wieder auf zu regnen und Schlammreiten ist auch geil. Da fällt mir wieder der Spruch vom Bernd von YT ein. Hat tatsächlich ein Kunde angefragt, ob man mit ihren Bikes auch im Regen fahren kann. Ich hab mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen. Also am Samstag die Swamps aufziehen und ab in den Dreck. Hat jemand eine Idee was wir anschließend machen, zwecks Fußball gucken und ein bischen Alkohol verkonsumieren? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab eine Badeinsel......


----------



## roberto.d (17. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner ist momentan leider nicht einsatzfähig. die planungen hängen somit etwas in der luft. doch das we 26./27. sollte realisierbar sein.



Hi Tom, was ist denn los, hast Du Dich wieder mal verletzt oder einfach nur ne Unpässlichkeit? 

Das Wetter sieht nicht wirklich gut aus, na warten wir mal ab.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen übel riechenden, nässenden,juckenden Hautausschlag.  Krankenbesuche und kaltbiermitbringsel sind herzlich willkommen. Zum meinem Glück spielt das Wetter mit.

Wenn die witterungstechn. Umstände es erlauben, ist für Montag wb geplant. Das nächsten Wochenende würde ich gerne mit Gleichgesinnten am silbersattel verbringen. Anreise Freitagabend.


----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Ich hab nen übel riechenden, nässenden,juckenden Hautausschlag.  Krankenbesuche und kaltbiermitbringsel sind herzlich willkommen. Zum meinem Glück spielt das Wetter mit.
> 
> Wenn die witterungstechn. Umstände es erlauben, ist für Montag wb geplant. Das nächsten Wochenende würde ich gerne mit Gleichgesinnten am silbersattel verbringen. Anreise Freitagabend.



Sorry aber ich habe keine Gasmaske und keinen Schutzanzug gegen biologische Kampfstoffe, daher fällt Krankenbesuch flach. Sag mal muß von Euch eigentlich keiner mehr arbeiten oder wieso könnt ihr so oft unter der Woche biken? Da werd ich ja neidisch. Ich war so froh endlich mal ein WE frei zu haben und dann schiffts natürlich endlos. Nächstes We muß ich natürlich wieder arbeiten. Sch...e
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung Tom.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juni 2010)

Was geht denn nun ab am WE???? Fahren wir nach BF? 
Ich würde meine Wohnung abends auch als Freireitertreff-Headoffice anbieten? Jemand Lust? 
Gruß


----------



## xtccc (18. Juni 2010)

na klar...hol dich morgen früh um 9 ab und dann gehz nach BF !


----------



## kawilli (18. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Was geht denn nun ab am WE???? Fahren wir nach BF?
> Ich würde meine Wohnung abends auch als Freireitertreff-Headoffice anbieten? Jemand Lust?
> Gruß



Ja ich. Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall nach BF auch wenn es schifft. Sollen wir Bier mitbringen oder ein halbes Schwein? Was hälst du von 11:00?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (18. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> na klar...hol dich morgen früh um 9 ab und dann gehz nach BF !



Was 09:00 gehts noch früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juni 2010)

9:00 ist doch ne super Zeit, dann sind wir nämlich vor dem Regen dort 

Für den Abend würde ich sagen, dass Bier erstmal reicht, wenn wir dann noch zusätzlich Hunger bekommen können wir immer noch was bestellen.

@xtccc: der Feuerwehrmann ist auch herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## kawilli (18. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> 9:00 ist doch ne super Zeit, dann sind wir nämlich vor dem Regen dort
> 
> Für den Abend würde ich sagen, dass Bier erstmal reicht, wenn wir dann noch zusätzlich Hunger bekommen können wir immer noch was bestellen.



Na gut dann halt früh ins Heiabettchen, Du seien Wetterprophet he. Bin dann so bis spätestens 10:00 in BF. Fährst du beim Thorsten mit?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Na gut dann halt früh ins Heiabettchen, Du seien Wetterprophet he. Bin dann so bis spätestens 10:00 in BF. Fährst du beim Thorsten mit?



Jepp...ich mach mich bei Torsten im Auto breit


----------



## roberto.d (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, werde mich wohl auch in BF blicken lassen......


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi Leute, werde mich wohl auch in BF blicken lassen......



Cool...da freu ich mich drauf. Kommt deine hauseigene Fotografin auch mit?


----------



## roberto.d (18. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Cool...da freu ich mich drauf. Kommt deine hauseigene Fotografin auch mit?



Ja, Doro ist auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juni 2010)

Back from BF....war sehr geil! 
Muss jetzt erstmal meinen angeschwollenen Fuß kühlen und dann klappt das auch wieder mit dem Laufen  Man sollte beim Springen halt auch nicht zuviel nachdenken.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer und vor allem an Doro für die super Fotounterstützung  
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir ein paar der Bilder in relativ hoher Auflösung schicken könntet. Ihr wisst schon, wegen der Website und so. Am besten an [email protected] schicken, da hab ich den meisten Speicherplatz.

Allen noch einen schönen Abend.

HR


----------



## xtccc (19. Juni 2010)

jawoll...grandioser tag..nach der heutigen lehrstunde von RobD kann D. Berrecloth bald einpacken


----------



## kawilli (19. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> jawoll...grandioser tag..nach der heutigen lehrstunde von RobD kann D. Berrecloth bald einpacken





@HR: Dir erst mal schnellste und gute Besserung. Seh es mal positiv, das war der geilste Stunt des heutigen Tages.
Sorry wegen Bilder. Ich hab jetzt mal durchgeschaut, aber die Qualität der Bilder ist nicht so berauschend. War die falsche Einstellung, für die Motionbilder hätte man im manuellen Modus knipsen müssen. Aber das wird noch bin auch noch am Ausprobieren. Suche die besten raus und setze sie heute noch ins Fotoalbum. Ich hoffe jetzt das Doro´s Bilder besser geworden sind.
An alle Mitfahrer, war ein super Tag und hat massig Spaß gemacht.
@Roberto: es ist eine Freude dir zuzuschauen, extrem geiler Style.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal einer nen Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen? Danke!


----------



## kawilli (19. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer nen Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen? Danke!



Was ist denn mit deiner Krankenpflegerin?
Ganz schön schlapper Service.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juni 2010)

So endlich sind die Fotos von Heute im Album, hab erst alles verkleinern müssen, waren viel zu groß.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer nen Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen? Danke!



fauler sagg...gute besserung


----------



## roberto.d (20. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Back from BF....war sehr geil!
> Muss jetzt erstmal meinen angeschwollenen Fuß kühlen HR



Hi Hot Rod auch von mir eine schnelle und gute Besserung, aber schnell warst Du trotzdem 



xtccc schrieb:


> jawoll...grandioser tag..nach der heutigen lehrstunde von RobD kann D. Berrecloth bald einpacken



Ja, war ein geiler Tag und hat mir auch sehr Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren und euch auch den ein oder anderen Tipp zu geben. 

--> besonders bei Fahren die die Tipps auch so schnell annehmen und umsetzten



kawilli schrieb:


> Sorry wegen Bilder. Ich hab jetzt mal durchgeschaut, aber die Qualität der Bilder ist nicht so berauschend. Suche die besten raus und setze sie heute noch ins Fotoalbum. Ich hoffe jetzt das Doro´s Bilder besser geworden sind.
> @Roberto: es ist eine Freude dir zuzuschauen, extrem geiler Style.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Danke für das Kompliment. 

Zu den Bildern gebe ich Dir recht, aber es lag wohl viel am Licht. Da braucht man eigentlich einen guten externen Blitz ansonsten wird die Belichtungszeit zu lang und dann wird es eben unscharf. Trotzdem ist bei Doro einiges dabei (nach dem ersten überfliegen). Sind heute den ganzen Tag bei Doros Eltern, dashalb schaffe ich es nicht die Bilder noch komlpett durchzuschauen und hochzuladen, aber spätestens in den nächsten zwei Tagen bekomme ich das hin.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung Hot Rod


----------



## roberto.d (20. Juni 2010)

So, hab mal die schönsten Bilder von BF gestern in mein Album geladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30917/30917/page:1

Zusätzlich gibt es noch ganz viele Serien vom Table, da können wir demnächst mal eine Fahrtechnikstudie von jeden machen. Da sieht man jeden Fehler.

@hotrod: Schau die Bilder mal durch und sag mir welche ich Dir per Mail schicken soll.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Hot Rod



Besten Dank! Läuft schon wieder gut...die Knie sind zwar blau aber zum Glück ist nichts kaputt 

Mein Tipp für heute: Deutschland gewinnt mindestens 2:1

Gruß


----------



## kawilli (23. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Besten Dank! Läuft schon wieder gut...die Knie sind zwar blau aber zum Glück ist nichts kaputt
> 
> Mein Tipp für heute: Deutschland gewinnt mindestens 2:1
> 
> Gruß



@HR: da hast du ja mehr Glück als ich, meine Bandscheibe ist voll im Arsch. Ich kann mich kaum noch bewegen, selbst die Drugs helfen nicht mehr.

Ich erhöhe deinen Tipp auf 3:1 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Besten Dank! Läuft schon wieder gut...die Knie sind zwar blau aber zum Glück ist nichts kaputt



Na dann kannst Du ja bald wieder Gas geben


----------



## maverick65 (24. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten! 
Frauchen hat einen ärztlich bestätigen Schaden  und dank Unfallversicherung wenigstens noch bissi Kohle für bekommen. 
Ich wünsche niemanden 10 Brüche auf einmal, erst recht nicht bleibende Schäden. 
Jungs/Mädels: schützt euch, zieht an was geht, was ihr hochschleppen könnt. 10, 20 mal schleppt ihr es umsonst hoch, beim 21x werdet ihr dankbar sein das Mehrgewicht hochgeschleppt zu haben = bissi mehr geschwitzt und heile wieder angekommen, trotz Sturz.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!
> Frauchen hat einen ärztlich bestätigen Schaden  und dank Unfallversicherung wenigstens noch bissi Kohle für bekommen.
> Ich wünsche niemanden 10 Brüche auf einmal, erst recht nicht bleibende Schäden.
> Jungs/Mädels: schützt euch, zieht an was geht, was ihr hochschleppen könnt. 10, 20 mal schleppt ihr es umsonst hoch, beim 21x werdet ihr dankbar sein das Mehrgewicht hochgeschleppt zu haben = bissi mehr geschwitzt und heile wieder angekommen, trotz Sturz.
> ...



Ich hoffe der bleibende Schaden ist nicht zu stark 


Mav, es gibt nicht mehr viel was ich noch anziehen könnte. Die nächste Stufe wäre sich zwischen 2 Matratzen nähen zu lassen  Ok der Leatt Brace, den müssen wir jetzt mal auf Sabine anpassen. Aber auch der hilft nicht immer wie man leider in WB sehen musste 

Sag mal Mav, kommst Du auch zum Knipsen nach Rittershausen? Ich muss ja leider


----------



## maverick65 (24. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mav, es gibt nicht mehr viel was ich noch anziehen könnte. ...
> Sag mal Mav, kommst Du auch zum Knipsen nach Rittershausen? Ich muss ja leider



Das DU fast alles an Protektorengedöns anhast, weiß ich. Außer du bist mit deinem Dirtrad im Taunus.   

Wann ist denn Rittershausen? Bist du Job-bedingt dort (würde dir gerne mal über die Schulter schauen) oder für Fun? Im Moment ist bei uns Urlaubssperre, von 9 Leuten sind 2 weg und 2 krank. 
Ich würde gerne mal wieder "richtig" knipsen, auch wenn mir noch ein UWW fehlt. Mit dem 1.4´ bin ich so richtig happy, das Sigma 18-50 war ein klassischer Fehlkauf, behalte ich aber zum Filmen. Eine 2. , schnellere Cam ist auch schon im Hinterkopf (7D). So langsam wird die Fototasche voll und schwer, ein Rucksack muß bald her. 
Ich kann leider erstmal nur langfristig planen, 4. Beerfellemer Buckelnunnerrenne steht an 1. Stelle. Ich hoffe bis dahin fit mit der Filmerei zu sein, auch ein schwieriges Thema zumindest wenn man mit einer DSLR sprich ohne AF filmen will/muß, was aber gleichzeitig ein Vorteil ist. Egal, schau mer mal. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2010)

Wir sind doch für Rittershausen gemeldet, nur darf ich auf Grund meiner Innenbandverletzung leider nicht starten  
Aber da Sabine fährt, bin ich eh da und anstatt nur dumm im Wald zu stehen, kann ich auch gleich Bilder machen 


Rittershausen ist vom 09.07 - 11.07 also am 11 ist das Rennen.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...anstatt nur dumm im Wald zu stehen, kann ich auch gleich Bilder machen



...kannst du das denn?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...kannst du das denn?



ich gebe mir größte Mühe so zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Juni 2010)

So. Um auch mal wieder zum foreninhalt beizutragen darf ich nicht ohne stolz mitteilen, dass meinereiner jeweils gestern und heute die beiden lieblingssummits im taunus erklommen und die trails abgeritten hat. Diese Trainingseinheiten waren zwingend notwendig nachdem sich am Mo in wb herausgestellt hat, dass es mit der Kondition nicht weit her ist. Nach 9 Runs hab ich mich nicht mehr auf die dh getraut...
Und jetzt kommt ihr!

Ist fürs we eurerseits was geplant? Ich bin heiß.


----------



## Zilli (25. Juni 2010)

N'abend zusammen,
Sa ist bei mir schlecht, weshalb ich am Sonntag so gegen 0930 an der Hohemark starten werde (komme mit der Bahn). 1x selbst hoch und vllt. dann um 1304 mit dem Bus nochmal, um vom Feldi bis heim nach Kriftel zu rollen.


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Rittershausen ist vom 09.07 - 11.07 also am 11 ist das Rennen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du und dein Frauchen im Wohnwagen pennen. 
Fährt von den Freireitern eventuell noch jemand hin?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juni 2010)

Die Bezeichnung Frauchen finde ich schlimm. Schmerzt mir in Auge und Ohr.


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juni 2010)

Gude,
ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Andis aus Offenbach auch in Rittershausen beim Rittersausen am Start sind...
Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## xtccc (26. Juni 2010)

09:30 - bleibts dabei ??



Zilli schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen,
> Sa ist bei mir schlecht, weshalb ich am Sonntag so gegen 0930 an der Hohemark starten werde (komme mit der Bahn). 1x selbst hoch und vllt. dann um 1304 mit dem Bus nochmal, um vom Feldi bis heim nach Kriftel zu rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (26. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> 09:30 - bleibts dabei ??



ja,wobei es evtl. Zeitlich passender wäre, erstmit dem Bus zu fahren und dann per pedes hoch zu biken. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## xtccc (27. Juni 2010)

Senor Zilli...was spricht die elektronische Statistik ?


----------



## roberto.d (28. Juni 2010)

ist aber ganz schön wenig los zur Zeit im Freireiter Forum

Da muss ich doch ne Kleinigkeit schreiben.

Leider wird es mit gemeinsamen Biken die nächste Zeit eher nicht klappen, denn diese Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise und am WE  geht es nach Ilmenau

In Rittershausen bin ich dann eine Woche später auch, vielleicht läuft man sich ja da über den Weg.

Euch allen viel Spaß bei den super Wetter und ganz viel flow!

Eine schöne Woche also, Ciao Roberto.


----------



## Zilli (30. Juni 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> Senor Zilli...was spricht die elektronische Statistik ?


Hi und sorry, hatte am Montag gut zu tun und war die letzten 2 Tage auf Seminar.
Von HM über AK bis zur Trennung am Feldi waren es 13,8 km und 723 hm.
In Summe waren es bei mir 36,8 km, 807 hm bergauf und 985 hm bergab.

Bei mir geht als nächstes nur am Samstag vormittag was, d.h. ich werde vllt. so ab 0800 - 0830 bis ca. 1145 ne Runde in meinem Hobbyraum am Staufen + ggf. Judenkopf drehen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen.
Kawilli, was macht der Rücken??? Hab schon länger nix von dir gehört...ich hoffe du kannst schon wieder biken.

Schönen Gruß in die Runde und vergesst nicht das geile Wetter zu genießen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> und vergesst nicht das geile Wetter zu genießen



mache ich,  Rolle auf der Terrasse


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> mache ich,  Rolle auf der Terrasse



Hauptsache draußen


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Juli 2010)

es ist scheizze heiss und läuft noch... da mag doch niemand aufs rad!

ich hasse dieses dauerhoch.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> es ist scheizze heiss und läuft noch... da mag doch niemand aufs rad!
> 
> ich hasse dieses dauerhoch.



Du stehst also mehr auf Regen (oder Feuchtgebiete )! Es geht nichts über Sonne....bei dem Wetter solltest du eigentlich am Beach liegen.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2010)

Das schlimmste, man kann nicht mal in den Wald! Am kleinen Feldberg sind die höchsten Ozonwerte im ganzen Umland. Ok ich darf ja eh nicht dort hin (umknick Gefahr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> Kawilli, was macht der Rücken??? Hab schon länger nix von dir gehört...ich hoffe du kannst schon wieder biken.
> 
> Schönen Gruß in die Runde und vergesst nicht das geile Wetter zu genießen



Hi HR dem Rücken gehts noch nicht viel besser, Bandscheibenvorfall und mein ganzer Sport besteht im Moment aus einem EMS/TENS Gerät, mit dem ich mich täglich unter Strom setze. Hab leider von diesem geilen Wetter gar nichts und werde schon depressiv.

schönen Gruß an Alle die das schöne Wetter genießen können.


----------



## xtccc (2. Juli 2010)

Eisdielenbikeposingwetter ! 

...also nix für versenderbikes..



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> es ist scheizze heiss und läuft noch... da mag doch niemand aufs rad!
> 
> ich hasse dieses dauerhoch.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

scheiß aufs ozon....



xtccc hat recht...fast jeden abend ne tour zum eissalon


----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheiß aufs ozon....
> 
> 
> 
> xtccc hat recht...fast jeden abend ne tour zum eissalon



hat jemand nen Rolli und schiebt mich zum Eissalon?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> Eisdielenbikeposingwetter !
> 
> ...also nix für versenderbikes..



Warum???


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hi HR dem Rücken gehts noch nicht viel besser, Bandscheibenvorfall und mein ganzer Sport besteht im Moment aus einem EMS/TENS Gerät, mit dem ich mich täglich unter Strom setze. Hab leider von diesem geilen Wetter gar nichts und werde schon depressiv.
> 
> schönen Gruß an Alle die das schöne Wetter genießen können.



Man man man....das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe das wir bald wieder zusammen fahren können.

Schönen Tag noch,
HR


----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Warum???



frag ich mich auch, vielleicht weil die nur zum Posen, einfach zu gut sind.,


----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Man man man....das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe das wir bald wieder zusammen fahren können.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch,
> HR



Danke aber alles nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört, ich hatte schon schlimmere Tage und in BF bin ich auch schon angeschlagen gefahren. Also bald wieder im Sattel und ab auf die Trails.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> hat jemand nen Rolli und schiebt mich zum Eissalon?



bis nach dreieichenhain ist mir zu weit...seh zu das du wieder auf die beine kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bis nach dreieichenhain ist mir zu weit...seh zu das du wieder auf die beine kommst!



Noch ein Vorschlag Kinderanhänger ans Bike. Ich mach mich auch ganz klein.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2010)

Rücken ist echt übel, ich habe mir den auch vor 2 Wochen verdreht (alles wegen dem gehumpel)


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

hab da auch meine erfahrung...nix mehr bewegen, immer ne woche auf der couch mit füße oben und entsprechenden drugs...


@kawalli: so klein kannst du dich nicht machen, ich kann dir mal eins vorbeibringen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2010)

Bin ohne Doc und Spritze durchgekommen, aber dafür waren die Wärmfalsche und ich für ca. 4 Tage ein Paar


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

wir werden langsam alt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

lucafabian schrieb:


> wir werden langsam alt :d



ihr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ihr!!!:d



Sag es nicht  sonst lass ich dir die Luft aus dem Reifen  oder bau dir das Schaltwerk ab.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sag es nicht  sonst lass ich dir die Luft aus dem Reifen  oder bau dir das Schaltwerk ab.



Eigentlich ist auch nur der Uwe alt  
Apropo Uwe: Ich hab dich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sag es nicht  sonst lass ich dir die Luft aus dem Reifen  oder bau dir das Schaltwerk ab.



ich helf dir 



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist auch nur der Uwe alt
> Apropo Uwe: Ich hab dich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen...



ja wird zeit das wir uns mal wieder sehen...dann kann ich dir mal die ohren so richtig lang ziehen


----------



## xtccc (2. Juli 2010)

kommt wer morgen früh mit ? 1x11er bus?


----------



## kawilli (2. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir werden langsam alt



Wem sagst du das? Ich mach jetzt schon 3 Wochen rum und schlucke jeden Tag meine Drugs, aber der Erfolg ist nicht berauschend. Uwe wir sind ja fast die Ältesten hier und kein bischen weiser. Aber im bett sterben die meisten Menschen, also machen wir ja schön weiter.


----------



## maverick65 (2. Juli 2010)

Jaa, die alten Mäner... Ich trage regelmäßig so einen verstärkten Nierengurt. Hilft mir oft ohne Spritzen oder sonswas wieder heile zu werden. 
Auf´m/mit´m Fahrrad habe ich keine Probleme, eher ohne. Das ist wie mit dem Fusel: Alkohol löst keine Probleme! Milch aber auch nicht. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2010)

moooooooment mal, ich hab gesagt wir werden langsam alt, nicht wir sind alt! 

11er würd ich gern aber wird sicher nix


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2010)

Spät, aber doch:

Häbbi B-Day alter Fahrensmann.


----------



## Zilli (6. Juli 2010)

... es geht noch ä bisserl später:

Alles Gute Sir Rocky nochmals von hier aus; willkommen im Club der 














+


----------



## kawilli (7. Juli 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... es geht noch ä bisserl später:
> 
> Alles Gute Sir Rocky nochmals von hier aus; willkommen im Club der
> 
> ...



Auch von mir alles Gute zum B-Day nachträglich. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wer eigentlich Geburtstag hatte, aber macht nichts Jeder hat seine Glückwünsche verdient. 
Außerdem freuts mich das ich doch nicht ganz der Älteste bin hier.

Sagt mal was macht Ihr eigentlich heute Abend? Schaut sich jemand den Niedergang der Iberer beim Public Viewing an? Die Blamage der Spanier muß man sich eigentlich irgendwo angemessen antun.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> A
> 
> Sagt mal was macht Ihr eigentlich heute Abend? Schaut sich jemand den Niedergang der Iberer beim Public Viewing an? Die Blamage der Spanier muß man sich eigentlich irgendwo angemessen antun.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Soviel zum Thema Blamage 
Viva España!!!


----------



## kawilli (8. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Blamage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn mir zum Heulen zumute ist, muss ich eingestehen, das die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen hat. :-( Ich werde aber trotzdem wieder mit dir fahren Marco, wenn die Trauer beendet ist. 

Gruß und Ole Karsten


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juli 2010)

die spanokels sind dran schuld---mist, ist das überhaupt erlaubt so  gut gegen deutschland zu spielen, hätten die nicht rücksicht nehmen müssen?


----------



## kawilli (8. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die spanokels sind dran schuld---mist, ist das überhaupt erlaubt so  gut gegen deutschland zu spielen, hätten die nicht rücksicht nehmen müssen?



stimmt müßte eigentlich verboten werden, dafür wird Malle jetzt boykottiert und wir wandern alle nach Holland ab zum Feiern. Dann kann Spanien Konkurs anmelden und Der Ballermann wird zum Biosphären Reservat.


----------



## maverick65 (8. Juli 2010)

Ätsche bätsche noch ein Jahr älter. 

Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## paul.lahner (11. Juli 2010)

moin,

bin ab nächste woche in der nähe von frankfurt.
wollte auch gerne mal beim feldberg vorbei,von wo fährt man denn am besten los?
komme mit dem zug aus frankfurt,dann evtl bus.
gruss aus dem norden
paul


----------



## paul.lahner (11. Juli 2010)

von der hohemark geht s wohl immer los.
hab gesehen,da fährt ne u bahn hin.
welche linie ist denn das und fährt die ab frankfurt?


----------



## paul.lahner (11. Juli 2010)

sorry,ich schon wieder.....

i net machts möglich,hab alles so rausgefunden!
ist nächstes we jemand unterwegs?
ich nehme mein enduro mit und bin für fast alles zu haben.

gruss


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Juli 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> sorry,ich schon wieder.....
> 
> i net machts möglich,hab alles so rausgefunden!
> ist nächstes we jemand unterwegs?
> ...



Hi,
ich bin und am nächsten WE leider nicht in Frankfurt aber ich gehe davon aus, dass einige am Feldberg fahren werden.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die spanokels sind dran schuld---mist, ist das überhaupt erlaubt so  gut gegen deutschland zu spielen, hätten die nicht rücksicht nehmen müssen?



hey lug** ,echt cool hier am see! die einen müssen halt zum biken in den taunus reisen, die anderen zum baden mit hund nach frankfurt. alles kann man halt nie haben. mal schauen, wann es meine mädels nach hause zieht ...
heute abend dürfen ruhig die spanier gewinnen. dann wären wir wenigstens am weltmeister gescheitert ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Juli 2010)

Waren heute bei der Hitze aufm Feldi und haben uns mal ein paar Secret-Spots gegeben 
Hier eins von vielen Bildern:




Der Kerl muss aber auch immer so einen Wirbel machen 
Weitere Bilder wird es in Kürze auf der freireiten-webseite geben.

Bis denne,
HR


----------



## kawilli (11. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Waren heute bei der Hitze aufm Feldi und haben uns mal ein paar Secret-Spots gegeben
> Hier eins von vielen Bildern:
> 
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen von der Affenhitze bin ich total neidisch. Ich wär auch gerne wieder gefahren, mußte aber arbeiten. Ich bin wieder heiß und wollte mal fragen, ob einer Lust und Laune hat auf ne Feierabendrunde diese Woche. Hast du vielleicht Bock auf ein bischen BK diese Woche? Ich bin wieder fit und brauche Adrenalin. Wo treibst du dich denn am WE wieder rum, du Streuner ?

Gruß karsten


----------



## xtccc (11. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


>



das is doch ne DIMB-konform was der typ da macht...der hat doch bestimmt bremsspuren hinterlassen !!


----------



## kawilli (11. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> das is doch ne DIMB-konform was der typ da macht...der hat doch bestimmt bremsspuren hinterlassen !!



 Scherzkeks höchstens in der Short!


----------



## maverick65 (11. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> das is doch ne DIMB-konform was der typ da macht...der hat doch bestimmt bremsspuren hinterlassen !!



Nee, nee der ist nur so schnell gefahren, das er die Staubfahne aufgewirbelt hat. 


*Wo bleiben die Ergebnisse, Eindrücke und Bilder von Rittershausen??!!


* Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (11. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...  Ich bin wieder heiß und wollte mal fragen, ob einer Lust und Laune hat auf ne Feierabendrunde diese Woche.
> Gruß karsten



Ich habe mal ein paar Tage frei und könnte Di oder Mi bei einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde dabei sein. Wann fährt eigentlich der Bus unter der Woche zum Feldi, fragen kost´ ja nix... Den Busfahrer fragen, meinte ich


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> . Wo treibst du dich denn am WE wieder rum, du Streuner ?
> 
> Gruß karsten



Ich bin bei meinen Eltern in Osnabrück...die muss man ja auch mal besuchen  Aber in der nächsten Woche könnte man mal was abstarten.

PS: Bilder vom Feldi sind nu online.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Xah88 (12. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Waren heute bei der Hitze aufm Feldi und haben uns mal ein paar Secret-Spots gegeben
> Hier eins von vielen Bildern:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cooles Pic, glaube habe euch auch mal kurz gesehen


----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meinen Eltern in Osnabrück...die muss man ja auch mal besuchen  Aber in der nächsten Woche könnte man mal was abstarten.
> 
> PS: Bilder vom Feldi sind nu online.
> 
> ...



Also Eltern haben hatürlich Priorität, aber nächste Woche wäre gut da hab ich Frühschicht und gegen 14:30 Feierabend. Also danach wäre ich gerne bereit was abzustarten.
PS: coole Bilder trotz Hitzeschlacht 

@Mav: Dienstag und Mittwoch ist bei mir schlecht, da hab ich um 17:30 jeweils einen Termin bei der KG. Wie wäre es denn mit Donnerstag?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2010)

@xtccc: Sag mal Torsten, der Baumstammsprung auf dem ersten Bild war der damals schon da, wo wir mit Tom und Roberto Feldi gefahren sind? Da kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Ich muß einfach öfter mal da raus, da sind so coole Sachen, da werd ich schon wieder ganz hibbelig.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich muß einfach öfter mal da raus, da sind so coole Sachen
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Das unterschreibe ich sofort....ich müsste auch viel öfter fahren, dann würde ich auch nicht so oft vom Bike fallen 

Ach ja: Spanien ist Weltmeister!!!!! Und wer hat es vorhergesagt? Genau: der Marco!


----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich sofort....ich müsste auch viel öfter fahren, dann würde ich auch nicht so oft vom Bike fallen
> 
> Ach ja: Spanien ist Weltmeister!!!!! Und wer hat es vorhergesagt? Genau: der Marco!



Das war doch nur patriotisches Wunschdenken, doch trotzdem Congratulations verdient den Titel geholt.
das Foto von des Seat´s neue Räder ist ja so geil.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Das war doch nur patriotisches Wunschdenken, doch trotzdem Congratulations verdient den Titel geholt.
> das Foto von des Seat´s neue Räder ist ja so geil.



Wenn es die Felgen auch für meinen Beamer geben würde, dann wären die schon längst dran


----------



## roberto.d (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

na ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden, war ja die letzten beiden WE's auf Rennen unterwegs und das bei mehr als 35°C aber es war trotzdem geil.

Spaß auf biken habe ich immer noch und da das kommende Wochenende Rennfrei ist werde ich mal wieder hier fahren. Vielleicht Taunus (aber nur wenn auch mit dem Rad hochgefahren wird) oder BK oder........? Falls also jemand Lust hat fände ich das super.

@hotrod: Viel Spaß bei den Eltern, das steht bei mir im August wieder an

@hotrod & xtccc: coole Bilder, da bekommt man wirklich Lust auf mehr

@kawilli: na wieder alles heil bei Dir und hast Du Dich ans Tues gewöhnt?

Und was macht denn Tom?


----------



## paul.lahner (12. Juli 2010)

moin,

ich würde gerne sa und so am feldi fahren.hab mein enduro dabei,berghochfahren also kein problem...
könnte so bei 10uhr aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Mav: Dienstag und Mittwoch ist bei mir schlecht, da hab ich um 17:30 jeweils einen Termin bei der KG. Wie wäre es denn mit Donnerstag?
> Gruß Karsten



Do geht bei mir leider nicht, da fange ich mit Nachtschicht an.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey lug** ,echt cool hier am see! die einen müssen halt zum biken in den taunus reisen, die anderen zum baden mit hund nach frankfurt. alles kann man halt nie haben. mal schauen, wann es meine mädels nach hause zieht ...
> heute abend dürfen ruhig die spanier gewinnen. dann wären wir wenigstens am weltmeister gescheitert ...


 
Die Weltmeister ...... die von den Schweizer geschlagen worden


----------



## maverick65 (13. Juli 2010)

@Hopi und Ratte: Rittershausen gut überstanden? Man hört und sieht nix von euch, ich mache mir fast schon Sorgen...


----------



## ratte (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, nach Zeckenalarm und Staublunge wieder heil im Lande.
Leider viel zu viel im Sand gespielt, sowohl im Training, Seeding und Rennlauf. 
Die Strecke war schon recht anspruchsvoll im Vergleich zu WiBe. Und bei den Temperaturen war uns eher nach einem Bad im angrenzenden See als in die Protektoren zu steigen. 
Fotos vom Rennen sind (temporär) bei Hopi im Album. Er will die aber noch woanders hoch laden, da nicht alle in den Account hier passen.


----------



## maverick65 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte schon schlimmeres vermutet, bissi Dreck/Staub am Rad, in der Lunge schadet nicht, hauptsache alles ok. Bilderquatsch kann warten.

Ich war mal auf die Schnelle bei Hopi im Album gucken... Hat der nen Knall: 471 Bilder!!?? Bitte aussortiren, alle guckt sich keine Sau an (außer ich...)
Ich habe ein paar gute Bilder von Ratte erwartet, vielleicht noch mit bissi ausergewönlicher Perspektive, aber nicht "jeden-dahergelaufenen ähm runterfahrenden Biker. Natürlich will sich jeder auf einem Bild, in einem Video sehen. Was verlangt denn Hopi für das Orginal-RAW? 

Was hatte Ratte denn an, welche Startnummer?

Gruß Mav, ich bin mal kurz wech: Bilder gucken und sicher auch staunen. Hoffe ich...


----------



## Hopi (13. Juli 2010)

Da kommen noch 500 dazu


----------



## kawilli (13. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Spaß auf biken habe ich immer noch und da das kommende Wochenende Rennfrei ist werde ich mal wieder hier fahren. Vielleicht Taunus (aber nur wenn auch mit dem Rad hochgefahren wird) oder BK oder........? Falls also jemand Lust hat fände ich das super
> 
> @kawilli: na wieder alles heil bei Dir und hast Du Dich ans Tues gewöhnt?



Hallo Roberto leider noch nicht, hatte ja seit BF keine Möglichkeit mehr zu fahren.  Ist zwar alles wieder ziemlich gut, aber die Kraft und Kondition (das bischen das da war) ist auch wieder futsch. Ich würde am Samstag mit dem Enduro mit dir Taunus fahren, wenn du ein bischen Rücksicht auf einen alten Mann nimmst. Um das Tues wieder zu bewegen könnten wir ja am Sonntag in den BK fahren und ein bischen spielen. Sag mal Bescheid wie du Lust hast.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (13. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da kommen noch 500 dazu


Ich hoffe nicht wieder die gleichen Einstellungen, vom gleichen Spot. ...
Hattest du keinen Bock? Eine Mark III macht sicher gute Bilder, wenn damit umgehen kann. Blende 2.8 ISO 1000 Verschluß kurz ist nur das Eine. Welches Objektiv hattest du drauf, nur Eins dabei?
DAS Bild von Ratte vom Roadgab in WB war klasse, wo ist deine Klasse geblieben? Mir fehlt ein wenig die Kreativität von dir, auch wenn die Bilder auf die Schnelle mit Lightroom entwickelt sind


----------



## Hopi (13. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte dort keine Kunst machen, ich wollte den meisten Fahrern nur eine Erinnerung liefern. Es war eh zu staubig und viel zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. Juli 2010)

Ok, belassen wir es dabei. Es ist der Freireiter-Fred und nicht der Über-Bilder-Diskutier-Fred.


----------



## Jens_84 (14. Juli 2010)

Hilfe
ich suche Leute mit denen man mal am feldberg ein paar gemütliche berg runter strecken fahren kann nur leider kenne ich mich dort überhaupt nicht aus.

Gruß Jens


----------



## maverick65 (14. Juli 2010)

Guck halt öfters mal auf diese Seite, fast jede Tour wird hier gepostet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juli 2010)

gemütlich bergab? falscher fred!


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Genau, wenn der Förster kommt wird es immer ungemütlich


----------



## Jens_84 (15. Juli 2010)

@dschugaschwili

geht bei mir noch nicht schnell! bin da noch im anfangs stadium , aber übung macht den meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (15. Juli 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gemütlich bergab? falscher fred!



wir habens immer eilig..weil...sonst wird's bier im auto warm !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2010)

Als wenn einer von euch Schnarchnasen schnell fahren könnte...bei so viel Airtime 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre ja eh nie  ich bin ja lieber verletzt .  Aber an diesem Samstag werde wir wohl mal mit den Bullit eine kleine Tour durch den Taunus machen.


----------



## xtccc (15. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Als wenn einer von euch Schnarchnasen schnell fahren könnte...bei so viel Airtime
> Gruß,
> HR



ich für meinen teil habe ja mehr "airless"-time...vor allem reifentechnisch...

hab inzwischen 7 flicken auf einem schlauch


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil habe ja mehr "airless"-time...vor allem reifentechnisch...
> 
> hab inzwischen 7 flicken auf einem schlauch



Ich habe da einen Tipp: Kauf neu! 
Hast du mittlerweile mal das Felgenband gesichtet???


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2010)

@marco: sag mal dein handy ist ja niiiieeeeeeeeee zu erreichen, bist du im urlaub? wir müssen mal telefonieren....ich versuchs heut abend mal auf dem festnetz


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @marco: sag mal dein handy ist ja niiiieeeeeeeeee zu erreichen, bist du im urlaub? wir müssen mal telefonieren....ich versuchs heut abend mal auf dem festnetz



Ich bin den ganzen Tag zu erreichen....welche nummer wählst du denn? Am Ende bitte 135

Tschö


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen Tipp: Kauf neu!
> Hast du mittlerweile mal das Felgenband gesichtet???



Oder einfach mal die Schlangenzähne aus dem Mantel pulen, soll Snakebites drastisch reduzieren.
Schreibt mal einer was am WE geht, ich hab endlich mal frei und muß mal wieder den Staub von den Bikes blasen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal die Schlangenzähne aus dem Mantel pulen, soll Snakebites drastisch reduzieren.
> Schreibt mal einer was am WE geht, ich hab endlich mal frei und muß mal wieder den Staub von den Bikes blasen.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Ich werde am Samstag ziemlich betrunken sein, aber das hilft dir wohl nicht weiter 
Frag doch mal Jens 84 oder Paul Lahner die wollen beide fahren und wissen nicht wo sie im Taunus fahren sollen, da könntest du dich ja quasi als Guide anbieten. 
Ich würde ja mitkommen, bin aber wie oben schon erwähnt am Samstag betrunken und in Osnabrück 

Tschüssi,
HR


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag ziemlich betrunken sein, aber das hilft dir wohl nicht weiter
> Frag doch mal Jens 84 oder Paul Lahner die wollen beide fahren und wissen nicht wo sie im Taunus fahren sollen, da könntest du dich ja quasi als Guide anbieten.
> Ich würde ja mitkommen, bin aber wie oben schon erwähnt am Samstag betrunken und in Osnabrück
> 
> ...



Tja meine Ortskenntnisse sind ja auch nicht so berauschend, um mich als Guide anzubieten. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Robertos Einsatz falls er sich mal wieder hier meldet.
Sag mal was ist das denn für ein Familien Besuch? Hast du eine Sippe von Alkoholikern? Hau rein und trink einen für mich mit. Prost 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (15. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Tja meine Ortskenntnisse sind ja auch nicht so berauschend, um mich als Guide anzubieten. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Robertos Einsatz falls er sich mal wieder hier meldet.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Und was soll ich sagen, na klar geh ich biken und nehme mit wer immer mit möchte. (Und was Ortskenntniss angeht, kann ich mir von vielen hier noch einiges abschauen --> aber eine Runde bekomme ich schon zusammen)

Ich habe jetzt aber vor Sonntag zu fahren und gegen Taunus hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. (obwohl da bestimmt viel los sein wird bei guten Wetter) Würde dann die Standardrunde von der Hohemark aus drehen. Als Startzeit würde ich 11 Uhr anstreben und jeder fährt auf eigenens Risiko (ich sag das lieber mal dazu bei so viel Verletzten hier , gute Besserung)

Wer ist also dabei? (Gibt es eigentlich auch weibliche Freireiter hier, ich glaube nicht, oder)


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Und was soll ich sagen, na klar geh ich biken und nehme mit wer immer mit möchte. (Und was Ortskenntniss angeht, kann ich mir von vielen hier noch einiges abschauen --> aber eine Runde bekomme ich schon zusammen)
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber vor Sonntag zu fahren und gegen Taunus hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. (obwohl da bestimmt viel los sein wird bei guten Wetter) Würde dann die Standardrunde von der Hohemark aus drehen. Als Startzeit würde ich 11 Uhr anstreben und jeder fährt auf eigenens Risiko (ich sag das lieber mal dazu bei so viel Verletzten hier , gute Besserung)
> 
> Wer ist also dabei? (Gibt es eigentlich auch weibliche Freireiter hier, ich glaube nicht, oder)



Sonntag 11:00 hört sich gut an, da werde ich Samstag einen Abstecher in den BK machen. Wer ist denn jetzt schon wieder verletzt? Weibliche Freireiter sind seltener wie schwarze Perlen, wenn du eine findest binde sie ganz fest an sonst wird sie dir geklaut.


----------



## ratte (15. Juli 2010)

Gerüchteweise ist hier ab und an Weibsvolk anwesend. Im Taunus allerdings in der letzten Zeit aber eher selten zu erleben.


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise ist hier ab und an Weibsvolk anwesend. Im Taunus allerdings in der letzten Zeit aber eher selten zu erleben.



Ja ja immer diese Gerüchte, bei uns früher im Pfälzer Wald nannte man diese Fabelwesen "Elwedritsche".

img307.imageshack.us/.../elwetritsche3jp.jpg

guckst du


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

sorry der Link muß so gehen

http://img307.imageshack.us/img307/1541/elwetritsche3jp.jpg


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Fabelwesen schon gesehen   ich kuck mal kurz über den Tisch, jaaaaaa da ist es


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe das Fabelwesen schon gesehen   ich kuck mal kurz über den Tisch, jaaaaaa da ist es



denk dran die sind selten, schön festhalten sonst sind die schwuppdiewupp weg. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, hab mal nicht aufgepaßt und weg war sie.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe es schon an die Kette gelegt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon an die Kette gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. Juli 2010)

Gehöre zwar nicht zur Gattung der Elwedritsche, aber die Pfalz habe ich auch mal drei Jahre lang unsicher gemacht, allerdings noch mit deutlich weniger Federweg und auch ohne eben jene Viecher zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Gehöre zwar nicht zur Gattung der Elwedritsche, aber die Pfalz habe ich auch mal drei Jahre lang unsicher gemacht, allerdings noch mit deutlich weniger Federweg und auch ohne eben jene Viecher zu Gesicht zu bekommen.



Ich sag ja selten. Wie heißen die eigentlich in Hessen?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

In Hessen nennt man sie Trailbremse


----------



## roberto.d (15. Juli 2010)

na da hab ich ja ne Diskussion angefangen....

Dabei wollte ich doch nur möglicherweise die Bikegruppe am Sonntag vergrößern, aber mit dem kawilli macht es ja auch Spaß


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> In Hessen nennt man sie Trailbremse



Aua das ist gemein. Ich kenne nämlich eine Bikerin aus der Pfalz mit genau diesem Pseudo. Die wäre jetzt bestimmt beleidigt.
@Roberto: dafür hätte hier ja erst mal geeignetes Weibsvolk mitlesen müssen. Aber danke Spaß haben nur Männer unter sich natürlich nur beim Biken. keine Zweideutigkeiten bitte


----------



## ratte (15. Juli 2010)

Hopi!!! 

Es sind tatsächlich wenig Mädels mit viel Federweg im Taunus unterwegs, aber ab und an sieht man sie.
Wie geht es eigentlich Miss Quax?
Schmittskatze wurde hier auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (15. Juli 2010)

sonntag 11.00uhr geht klar.


wo ist denn da der genaue treffpunkt??


----------



## kawilli (15. Juli 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> sonntag 11.00uhr geht klar.
> 
> 
> wo ist denn da der genaue treffpunkt??



Parkplatz Hohemark


----------



## maverick65 (16. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hopi!!!
> 
> Es sind tatsächlich wenig Mädels mit viel Federweg im Taunus unterwegs, aber ab und an sieht man sie.
> Wie geht es eigentlich Miss Quax?



Eigentlich ganz gut, sie könnte auch wieder "richtig" fahren. Doch sie darf nicht: neuer Job, keine 6 Wochen in der Firma und dann der heftige Unfall. Sie will hat nüscht riskieren. Und deswegen liest und schreibt sie hier auch nicht, sonst kommen ihr noch Gelüste. 
Kann ich gut verstehn. 
Zumindest ist sie wieder auf dem Rad, wenn auch nur Schwuchteltouren. ABER mit ihrem neuen Rad ist sie kurz Haderweg und Viktoriatempel antesten gewesen. Ohne Protektoren, mit DEM Rad...













Ihr Schdingie verstaubt so langsam und bei diesem Anblick hat sie Tränen in den Augen. Selbst das moderatere Stereo darf nicht raus. 

Mal schauen, was die nächste Saison bringt....

@Ratte: mir fehlt noch deine Startnummer von Ritters
hausen! Ich habe dich leider bei der riesen Bildermenge nicht gefunden. 

Steht der Termin für 4. Buckel-Nunner-Renne eigentlich schon fest, ich finde nüscht. Wer will mitfahren? Brauche ich eventuell noch eine 3. Speicherkarte ich habe noch keine Parkmöglichkeit für so viele Bilder, wie Hopi sie macht. Außerdem ist meine Ausschußquote deutlich höher, ich MUSS mehr Bilder machen.  


 Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Schmidtskatze wurde hier auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.



die hab ich letzte woche beim hibike getroffen, alles ist wieder gut verheilt. es klang als wollte sie mal wieder mitfahren...


will auch mal wieder im taunus...aber sonntag passt nicht, da hab ich schon ne verabredung in den hohen bergen


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2010)

Was wird denn Sonntag bei euch so gefahren?


----------



## roberto.d (17. Juli 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Was wird denn Sonntag bei euch so gefahren?



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich und wir passen uns auch den Mitfahrern an, aber meist geht es direkt auf den Feldberg hoch (Waldautobahn, ganz sachte) und dann geht es schnell und technisch wieder runter (Trails). Je nach Lust und Laune ist auch mal der Altkönig noch als Zwischenetappe mit dabei und am Fuchtanz kommt man eh nie vorbei. 

@ xtccc, dschugaschwili: Wie sieht es denn mich Euch aus morgen? Kein Bock auf Rad fahren?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Xah88 (17. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Das ist ganz unterschiedlich und wir passen uns auch den Mitfahrern an, aber meist geht es direkt auf den Feldberg hoch (Waldautobahn, ganz sachte) und dann geht es schnell und technisch wieder runter (Trails). Je nach Lust und Laune ist auch mal der Altkönig noch als Zwischenetappe mit dabei und am Fuchtanz kommt man eh nie vorbei.
> 
> @ xtccc, dschugaschwili: Wie sieht es denn mich Euch aus morgen? Kein Bock auf Rad fahren?
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



dann würde ich sagen ich bin dabei...sachte hoch finde ich immer gut ^^... mir hat in der bahn ein assi seinen koffer in die wade gerammt und die hat heute schon schön gezwickt, da is mir sachte lieber... also 11 uhr hohemark


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir wach werden sind wir vielleicht auch da


----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2010)

Was eine geile Tour  mir brennt zwar der Ars.h und meine Beine sind jetzt auch leer, aber mit den Jungs konnte man es mal wieder richtig schön stehen lassen


----------



## kawilli (18. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was eine geile Tour  mir brennt zwar der Ars.h und meine Beine sind jetzt auch leer, aber mit den Jungs konnte man es mal wieder richtig schön stehen lassen



Das unterschreibe ich und abgesehen von meiner Waldbodenstudie wars mal wieder richtig geil. Gott sei Dank ist kein nennenswerter Schaden, außer einem satten blauen Fleck, entstanden. Aber meine Beine sind auch leer, muß unbedingt wieder jede freie Minute fahren, damit ich wieder zu Kräften komme. Also falls du nächste Woche Lust und Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde hast, bin ich gerne dabei.

Gruß auch an Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2010)

Hat super Spaß gemacht,  auch wenn ich das selber Hochstrampeln nicht mehr gewohnt bin und dieses dumme Mistvieh, welches sich unter mein Shirt verflogen und dann mal eben zugestochen hatte, bitte nächstes Mal woanders runfliegt. 

Muss mal wieder häufiger da hoch.


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2010)

Bin auch wieder home...Wir hatten noch schnell den Viktoria unsicher gemacht ^^ ..Vielen Dank fürs guiden, hat echt total Spaß gemacht...bin gerne beim nächsten mal dabei


----------



## kawilli (18. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hat super Spaß gemacht,  auch wenn ich das selber Hochstrampeln nicht mehr gewohnt bin und dieses dumme Mistvieh, welches sich unter mein Shirt verflogen und dann mal eben zugestochen hatte, bitte nächstes Mal woanders runfliegt.
> 
> Muss mal wieder häufiger da hoch.



Sei froh das du nicht allergisch reagierst, stell dir mal vor der Stich wäre ordentlich angeschwollen. Dann wärst du als Frau mit den 3 Br...en bekannt geworden. Die Biene hat wahrscheinlich gedacht, muß die unbedingt in meiner Flugroute rumfahren?


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Dann wärst du als Frau mit den 3 Br...en bekannt geworden.



Habe ich mir heute auch verkniffen ^^


----------



## roberto.d (18. Juli 2010)

Ja da kann ich mich meinen "Vorschreibern" nur noch anschließen, hat Spaß gemacht, hat mich gefreut mit Euch allen zu fahren. Das können wir gern mal wiederholen. 

Extra Respekt an Hopi, der alles mit einen Kettenblatt (vorn natürlich) gefahren ist und dann auch schnell bergab und auch an Sabine die (entgegen den kleinen Kommentaren von Hopi) aus meiner Sicht einen flotten Reifen fährt. 

....und nach dem erholsamen duschen sehen auch die Spuren der Bärentatze nur noch aus wie von einen Kätzchen.....


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Dann wärst du als Frau mit den 3 Br...en bekannt geworden.


 Na danke. Das zwiebelt auch so noch genug. 


> Die Biene hat wahrscheinlich gedacht, muß die unbedingt in meiner Flugroute rumfahren?


Fehlt nur noch, dass das Vieh und ich über Vorfahrts/-flugsregeln bzw. Gewohnheitsrecht anfangen zu diskutieren. 

So, und nun zum nächsten Sport: Extreme-Couching.


----------



## kawilli (18. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> So, und nun zum nächsten Sport: Extreme-Couching.



Da halte ich dagegen und setze noch einen drauf mit Einarm Bierglasstemmen.


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Da halte ich dagegen und setze noch einen drauf mit Einarm Bierglasstemmen.



Döner, Pommes, Limo und Cafe Latte (Emmi)...achso, energydrink auch noch ^^..ich mag süße getränke


----------



## kawilli (18. Juli 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Döner, Pommes, Limo und Cafe Latte (Emmi)...achso, energydrink auch noch ^^..ich mag süße getränke



Du Junkie, (E...) das ist Schleichwerbung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Das ist ganz unterschiedlich und wir passen uns auch den Mitfahrern an, aber meist geht es direkt auf den Feldberg hoch (Waldautobahn, ganz sachte) und dann geht es schnell und technisch wieder runter (Trails). Je nach Lust und Laune ist auch mal der Altkönig noch als Zwischenetappe mit dabei und am Fuchtanz kommt man eh nie vorbei.


heute habe ich auf diese weise 150 mm federweg eingeweiht. man, was war ich enttäuscht.

bergauf 13,7 kg und flachem 67° lenkwinkel, gepaart mit einer mühsam abzusenkenden gabel - was ich dann auch einfach gefrustet gelassen hatte - und einem xxxl lenker in 780 mm und bescheidenem 5° backsweep, den erde ich von tour zu tour kürzen, bis da was passt ... entsprechend mühsam gings den harheim kalbacher trail und fuchtanztrail hinauf. nach dem pflasterweg zum altkönig hinauf habe ich nach dem ersten kurzen stück forstweg auch die abkürzung genommen. boah, war das alles mühsam.

und was gabs zum dank? die abfahrten fuchstanztrail und haderweg waren ja ratzfatz runtergespult. irgendwie stimmt da die relation gar nicht mehr. sind 150 mm für den feldberg etwa zu viel 

die erste abfahrt heute bin ich vom altkönig runter, erst mal richtung ringwall, dann aber rechts ins wäldchen und durch diesen hindurch richtung forstweg zum fuchstanz. auf dem altkönig habe ich beim rollen über die kante noch geschaut, welche linie ich am besten fahre ... ja pustekuchen! das bike hat mich einfach mal so geradeaus runterfahren lassen. und zack, war die abfahrt auch schon beendet. wasn das?

und dann hat mich noch die reaktion eines anderen bikers total verwirrt. vom feldberg den brunhildpfad herunter, habe ich jenen biker, welcher dann parallel zu mir unten auf dem kleinen rundweg in richtung fuchtanztrail fuhr, erst mal seine vorfahrt gelassen. so weit, so gut. dann gehts ja auf dem kleinen rundweg richtung hochtaunusstraße/fuchstanztrail noch ne weile sanft bergab, bevor kurz vor der straße wieder der gegenanstieg kommt. auf dieser sanften abfahrt, die als forstweg ja 3-4 meter breit ist (oder irre ich?) fuhr er ganz angespannt ganz links vor mir und er kam mir so elend langsam vor, obwohl er schon ordentlich normale geschwindigkeit hatte, dass ich ihn mit einem abstand von wirklich 3 cc-lenkern fast ganz weit rechts, am abhang fahrend, überholte. da fängt der an zu schimpfen wie ein rohrspatz. und ruft mir noch böses hinterher als ich ihm enteile und gibt noch mal gas um weiter schimpfen zu können. erst auf der straße kommt er wieder auf meine höhe, während ich auf der anderen straßenseite auf dem kleinen zubringertrail zum fuchstanztrail pedaliere: "unglaubliches verhalten! und das in dem alter!"

sind 150 mm echt zuviel für den feldberg? damit macht ja gar nix mehr spaß! bergauf alles etwas länger und anstrengender, dafür bergab alles irgendwie viel zu schnell vorüber. ich probier mal 120 mm, wa?


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> irgendwie stimmt da die relation gar nicht mehr. sind 150 mm für den feldberg etwa zu viel
> 
> sind 150 mm echt zuviel für den feldberg? damit macht ja gar nix mehr spaß! bergauf alles etwas länger und anstrengender, dafür bergab alles irgendwie viel zu schnell vorüber. ich probier mal 120 mm, wa?



Also ich bin heute mit den Jungs mitgefahren und muss sagen, dass ich bergab mit 140/130 mm im Vergleich zu 180mm+ ziemlich hinterherhing...also die Steigerung des Tempos bergab bei einem mehr an Federweg ist schon echt merklich, aber das schreibst du ja auch. 

Musst du wissen ob du sehr technikreich und überlegt jede Abfahrt nehmen möchtest, oder lieber schnell und samt 1-2 Sprüngen (die ich heute alle umfahren habe )...ich hätte mir heute an ein einigen Stellen mehr Federweg gewünscht, aber so kann ich noch 2-3 Jahre Technik üben, bevor es in höhere Klassen geht; und da im Taunus ja kein Lift Shuttle o.ä. vorhanden ist kommt man mit weniger auch gut hoch...

Ui, Blick auf die Uhr, ich muss morgen zeitig raus... Wann fährsten mal wieder nen Ründchen, x-rossi ? (p´s schähme dich, dass du heute nicht bescheid gesagt hast)...

Greetz Alex


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Wann fährsten mal wieder nen Ründchen, x-rossi ? (p´s schähme dich, dass du heute nicht bescheid gesagt hast)...


nene, ich habe ewig lange gebraucht, um alle 4 luftkammern von gabel und dämpfer gut abzustimmen, dann noch die ganzen druck- und zugstufen? ich hatte schon wenig lust dazu. hättste da mit zugucken wollen? 

mal schauen, ob ich nächstes wochenende fahre. wenn samstags, dann eher ab 17:00, wenn sonntags, dann eher gegen 10:00/11:00.


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2010)

@ Hopi und Ratte.. 

wart ihr das oben am Plateau mit den silbernen Bikes, die da auf dem Holzbalken saßen, als ich im Schnaufmodus hochgekurbelt kam?

@x-rossi

tztztz... und ich habe Dich bewundert, dass Du damals mit nur 2 Kettenblättern aufn Alten mitgekeult bist zum Sonnenaufgang... was ist nur aus Dir geworden.. jammert hier wegen 13,7 kilo    ;-P   die Trage ich alleine an der Wampe zu viel mit rum ;-P


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

silber sind unsere Bikes nicht. Aber die lagen auch im Gras und wir sassen vorne an dem neuen Druchgang beim Kiosk (mit 4 andern Fahrern).


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2010)

nö.. dann wart ihr das nicht 
Die 4 könnten mir kurz vorm Sandpacken schiebender Weise entgegen gekommen sein.. egal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> - und einem xxxl lenker in 780 mm und bescheidenem 5° backsweep,



Man muss ja auch nicht jede Mode mitmachen.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

also erstens dachte ich das wir hier keine Streckenbeschreibungen posten und zweitens wenn ich die Leistung von Hopi mit nur einem großen Kettenblatt mit deiner Beschreibung vergleiche kann ich nur sagen Hut ab Hopi und xrossi zu dir verkneife ich mir einen Kommentar. Ich sage nur mehr FW mehr Spaß Bergab. Das ist die Quälerei Bergauf allemal wert.


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> nö.. dann wart ihr das nicht
> Die 4 könnten mir kurz vorm Sandpacken schiebender Weise entgegen gekommen sein.. egal..



Wir waren gestern auch alle nur mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs, also nur Knieschoner, Ellenbogen und leichte FR Helme (Flux, usw.) 
Die Kids auf den Strecken haben sich bestimmt auch gedacht, pahh wieder so ein paar Nerds die sich auf die Trails verirrt haben


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> und xrossi zu dir verkneife ich mir einen Kommentar.



Bitte kein Gedisse im Forum  (da habe ich das Patent drauf )



Wie wäre es morgen Abend mit einer Kurzen Runde? So ab 18:00 HM>Fuxi>und dann gleich den Weg von gestern runter. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch bald wieder ohne absteigen zum Fuxi


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

@ wartool: damals war ich ja auch noch nicht so fit, wie heute. und die entfaltung war mit der damaligen übersetzung auch nur 40 cm mehr.

@ Hopi: den jetzigen lenker wollte ich gar nicht haben, muss nun aber durch die saison mit diesem. anständig kürzen und vielleicht noch nen kürzeren vorbau, dann wirds schon reichen für dieses jahr.

@ kawilli: die strecken die ich namentlich genannt habe, sind regelmäßig frequentiert und mit wanderern gabs keine probleme, im gegenteil, ich begegne nur freundlichen wanderern


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es morgen Abend mit einer Kurzen Runde? So ab 18:00 HM>Fuxi>und dann gleich den Weg von gestern runter. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch bald wieder ohne absteigen zum Fuxi


 
Sry morgen wird bei mir die Brust und die Ärmchen aufgepumpt.. Wäre aber gerne bei ner Runde am Freitagnachmittag/Abend und/oder Samstagfrüh dabei... Vllt lässt X-Rossi sich ja auch überreden


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich samstag von 6-12 arbeite. wenn ja, brauche ich etwas aklimatisierungszeit bis zur tour. deswegen samstag erst am nachmittag. sollte ich nicht arbeiten, dann gerne auch morgens.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich samstag von 6-12 arbeite. wenn ja, brauche ich etwas aklimatisierungszeit bis zur tour. deswegen samstag erst am nachmittag. sollte ich nicht arbeiten, dann gerne auch morgens.


 
Ich muss abends meine Freundin vom Flughafen abholen...würde mcih aber freuen wenn es klappt  ..Oder eben Freitag nach der Arbeit 



roberto.d schrieb:


> ....und nach dem erholsamen duschen sehen auch die Spuren der Bärentatze nur noch aus wie von einen Kätzchen.....


 
Wenn man hinter dir fuhr sah es fast nach einem zweiten Tattoo aus ...


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...sind 150 mm echt zuviel für den feldberg? damit macht ja gar nix mehr spaß! bergauf alles etwas länger und anstrengender, dafür bergab alles irgendwie viel zu schnell vorüber. ich probier mal 120 mm, wa?


LOL, diese Frage im Freireiter-Thread... das ist so, als ob du im AWB nach dem Sinn von einem Race-Fully fragen würdest 

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, für mich wäre das nix, dafür mag ich auch einfach zu sehr die technischen Auffahrten, und bergab haben wir ja mit unseren Bikes auch immer Spass gehabt, oder? Naja, jeder wie er will... Wobei die Jungs mit den großen Federn schon deutlich flowiger durch die Gegend gleiten, als wir zum Beispiel. Übrigens, da haben wir am Sonntag zwei Jungs am Reichenbach beobachten können. Und manchmal würde ich es auch gerne ausprobieren, eines Tages vielleicht. Womit ich mich an dieser Stelle eben frage, wie du auf die Idee mit so einem Bike gekommen bist??? Davon hast du ja noch gar nix erzählt (zumindest mir).

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> also erstens dachte ich das wir hier keine Streckenbeschreibungen posten...  Ich sage nur mehr FW mehr Spaß Bergab. Das ist die Quälerei Bergauf allemal wert.



Yep, unterschreibe ich sofort! 

Anbei ein Bild von Sonnenaufgangstour, also nix Shuttle, Bus oder
 so. Bike fette 21 Kg. Sonnenaufgang war ausgefallen: bewölkt. 






Gruß Mav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bitte kein Gedisse im Forum  (da habe ich das Patent drauf )
> 
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es morgen Abend mit einer Kurzen Runde? So ab 18:00 HM>Fuxi>und dann gleich den Weg von gestern runter. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch bald wieder ohne absteigen zum Fuxi


OK Dissmodus aus und morgen Abend könnte klappen. Schreib ich dir morgen Mittag dann weiß ich ob es klappt.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

@ Xah88: freitag kann ich nicht, samstag schaun mer mal, sonntag würde den ganzen tag klappen. also warten wir mal den verlauf der woche ab 

@ E.: es war schon abgefahren, das erste halbe jahr mit starrgabel zu fahren. weiße mauer, reichenbachtrail ... ging ja mit der zeit alles immer besser. das ding mit der srattgabel war eben, dass jeder trail zum thriller wurde  

klar, jetzt muss ich anfangen, meine widerstände gegenüber drops zu senken. das steinchen am bogenschützentrail ist ja harmlos. aber der wacker da im haderweg, da bin ich 5 mal wieder hoch gefahren und hab mich noch immer nicht getraut. aller anfang ist schwer. zudem habe ich noch keine protektoren, was mich da sowieso etwas vorsicht walten lässt.

das bike hatte ich schon im november letzten jahres gekauft, aber da einige lieferanten bzw hersteller probleme hatten und ich im laufe der zeit an der starrgabel gefallen gefunden hatte, war der aufbau des bikes nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. 

gruß
rossi


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juli 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang war ausgefallen: bewölkt.



Nächste Sonnenaufgangstour am 31.07. Miss Quax wird zu 99,9 auch dabei sein. Außerdem Meister Alex. Tourplanung: Hohemark, Oldking, Abfahrt Richtung Haderweg (DEN Trail kennen die Wenigsten, nix spektakuläres). Restliche 75% vom Haderweg und den Rest vom Viktoriatempel. Keine 15 Km, keine 500 Hm, also nur sinnlos zeitig aufstehen. 

Was ist denn nun mit dem Freireiter-Logo? Wir sind irgendwie stehen geblieben... Letzter Stand war folgendes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bitte um Abstimmung, bzw. weitere Vorschläge! 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @...aber der wacker da im haderweg....



welchen meinst du ?


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> welchen meinst du ?







Doch nicht etwa diesen hier?  Sorry torsten, das ich so frei war eines deiner Bilder zu posten.
Unter Wacker verstehe ich etwas Anderes. Wann fährst du denn mal wieder mit am WE?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nächste Sonnenaufgangstour am 31.07. Miss Quax wird zu 99,9 auch dabei sein. Außerdem Meister Alex. Tourplanung: Hohemark, Oldking, Abfahrt Richtung Haderweg (DEN Trail kennen die Wenigsten, nix spektakuläres). Restliche 75% vom Haderweg und den Rest vom Viktoriatempel. Keine 15 Km, keine 500 Hm, also nur sinnlos zeitig aufstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Sag mal ne Zeit, dann entscheide ich wie Sinnfrei die ist und ob ich mich dazu aufraffen kann.


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

keine ahnung...nä. we evt...fall jemand bock auf BF hat...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

BF - Wie wär's mit kommenden Samstag?


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

Jawoooooooohl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Kuhl. 

Wer ist noch am Start? Welche Fahrgemeinschaft(en) bildet (en) sich?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

ich ich ich


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2010)

Ihr wollt mich wohl verarrschen...jetzt wo ich meine Bikepark-Pause hinlegen muss, fahrt ihr alle nach BF???  Ich bin schockiert!

Wartets nur ab, wenn der Juli rum ist kenn ich einen der aber Vollgas gibt


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich wohl verarrschen...jetzt wo ich meine Bikepark-Pause hinlegen muss, fahrt ihr alle nach BF???  Ich bin schockiert!
> 
> Wartets nur ab, wenn der Juli rum ist kenn ich einen der aber Vollgas gibt



Wieso Bikepark-Pause, hat Frauchen dich an die Leine gelegt? Oder biste ständig am Schaffen?  Wenn der Juli rum ist haben alle keine Lust mehr und sind erst mal am Chillen, dann kannste doch wieder alleine Vollgas geben.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wieso Bikepark-Pause, hat Frauchen dich an die Leine gelegt? Oder biste ständig am Schaffen?  Wenn der Juli rum ist haben alle keine Lust mehr und sind erst mal am Chillen, dann kannste doch wieder alleine Vollgas geben.



Ich glaube wir beide müssen uns nochmal unterhalten 
Pause mache ich, damit ich mir vor meiner Hochzeitsfeier nichts breche...denn eine Tendenz war die letzten Monate zu erkennen!
Und sollte im August keiner mehr fahren wollen, dann werde ich andere Seiten aufziehen ;-)


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir beide müssen uns nochmal unterhalten
> Pause mache ich, damit ich mir vor meiner Hochzeitsfeier nichts breche...denn eine Tendenz war die letzten Monate zu erkennen!
> Und sollte im August keiner mehr fahren wollen, dann werde ich andere Seiten aufziehen ;-)



Bitte nicht hauen  Willst du dir das nicht noch mal überlegen? Du weißt doch Thema Handschellen, Fußfesseln, Gefängnis. Wieder geht ein stolzer Krieger der freien Welt verloren. Du siehst schon ich hab nicht gerade die beste Meinung von der Ehe, aber trotzdem viel, viel Glück. Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir besser als bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Bitte nicht hauen  Willst du dir das nicht noch mal überlegen? Du weißt doch Thema Handschellen, Fußfesseln, Gefängnis. Wieder geht ein stolzer Krieger der freien Welt verloren. Du siehst schon ich hab nicht gerade die beste Meinung von der Ehe, aber trotzdem viel, viel Glück. Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir besser als bei mir.



He, Vorsicht , es muss nicht immer in die Hose gehen.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> He, Vorsicht , es muss nicht immer in die Hose gehen.



natürlich nicht, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn es so wäre. Gibt auch unzählige positive Beispiele. ich bin halt ein gebranntes Kind.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir beide müssen uns nochmal unterhalten
> Pause mache ich, damit ich mir vor meiner Hochzeitsfeier nichts breche...denn eine Tendenz war die letzten Monate zu erkennen!
> Und sollte im August keiner mehr fahren wollen, dann werde ich andere Seiten aufziehen ;-)



Wenn sogar ich den Bock wieder aus dem Keller zerre, dann wird's nichts so trist werden.


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

...den scott-panzer....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Masse schiebt.  Und bergab fühlt er sich gar nicht so so schwer an.

Zudem gilt es mal wieder ein Gegengewicht zu den ungefederten Beiträgen zu bringen.


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

Beerfelden sind pro Abfahrt 17hm hochzufahren.....


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwa diesen hier?  Sorry torsten, das ich so frei war eines deiner Bilder zu posten.
> Unter Wacker verstehe ich etwas Anderes. Wann fährst du denn mal wieder mit am WE?


genau diesen. und ich merke, dass ihr beide die asse vorm herren seid. 

nene, ich muss mich erst mal ans bike gewöhnen, bis ich diesen wacker da nehme.


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2010)

und ich hatte schon gehofft, der große drop über den baumstamm ca. 300m weiter unten wäre wieder aufgebaut


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> genau diesen. und ich merke, dass ihr beide die asse vorm herren seid.
> 
> .



Also das entspricht ja nicht mal annähernd der Wahrheit. Aber diesen sogenannten Wacker empfinde sogar ich als Kieselstein. Dagegen die zwei Drops über die Baumstämme weiter oben flößen mir Respekt ein, aber ich arbeite daran.


----------



## paul.lahner (19. Juli 2010)

moin moin!
also mir hat die tour sonntag auch echt gut gefallen und ich bin froh,dass ihr den muschelschuber mitgenommen habt!!
vielen dank für s guiden,ihr seit echt ne tolle truppe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mir hat s so gut gefallen,ist nächstes we wer im taunus unterwegs??sind ja nicht alle beim rennen.
würde mich gerne bei einer tour einklinken!
gruss aus bad soden
andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


>





x-rossi schrieb:


> genau diesen.


An dem habe ich damals u.a. auch angefangen.
Guck Dir zuerst mal direkt rechts daneben (auf dem Bild hier links unterhalb vom Stein) die Wurzel an und nimm die für den Anfang. Der Stein kommt dann auch irgendwann...
...und wenn ein Hopi daneben steht, noch am gleichen Tag.


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also das entspricht ja nicht mal annähernd der Wahrheit. Aber diesen sogenannten Wacker empfinde sogar ich als Kieselstein. Dagegen die zwei Drops über die Baumstämme weiter oben flößen mir Respekt ein, aber ich arbeite daran.



welche Drops meinst Du? Den etwa an dem Du dich lang gemacht hast.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin moin!
> also mir hat die tour sonntag auch echt gut gefallen und ich bin froh,dass ihr den muschelschuber mitgenommen habt!!
> vielen dank für s guiden,ihr seit echt ne tolle truppe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Na du stehst ja früh auf. Was bitte ist ein Muschelschuber? Also ich fahre wahrscheinlich am Samstag eine Runde, aber genaueres später.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> welche Drops meinst Du? Den etwa an dem Du dich lang gemacht hast.



genau den und den weiter oben wo ich verweigert habe. Aber die werden bald fallen ich übe fleißig. Ist sowieso hauptsächlich eine Kopfsache.


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Aber die werden bald fallen ich übe fleißig.


 Morgen, wenn's zeitlich hin haut?


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen, wenn's zeitlich hin haut?



Bist du auch dabei? Ich denke mal 18:00 an der HM geht in Ordnung.


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne.

Würde dann aber gerne volle Montur mitnehmen zum Hüpfen. Dann wäre aber zu überlegen, etwas weiter oben als HM zu starten.


----------



## kawilli (19. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne.
> 
> Würde dann aber gerne volle Montur mitnehmen zum Hüpfen. Dann wäre aber zu überlegen, etwas weiter oben als HM zu starten.



Wo wäre das genau? Ich würde auch gerne das Tues dafür nehmen, nur kann ich damit nicht hochtreten und schon gar nicht mit der Rüstung auf dem Buckel.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2010)

@ xtccc'n'kawilli: die baumstämme oben und unten habe ich gar nicht bemerkt. von oben führen ja zwei verschiedene spuren in den haderweg rein. ich habe die äussere rechtskurve genommen und ich kam so schnell da rein, dass ich gar nicht lange fackeln konnte und die kurve als großen anlieger genommen habe ... nennt man doch so, wenn man wo an ner wand entlang fährt? 

@ ratte: um nicht ganz als looser vor mir selber da zu stehen, habe ich natürlich die kleine wurzel nach dem fünften versuch genommen. so viel selbstrespekt MUSS man sich bewahren. ist doch selbstverständlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nochmal fürs bessere verständnis wegen des "konflikts" mit dem anderen biker: ich schätze unsere geschwindigkeit auf 30-35 kmh ein, welche aufgrund der verschiedenen radtypen für ihn wohl sowieso schon schnell genug vorgekommen sein muss. und überholt habe ich ihn mit maximal 3-5 kmh unterschied. von der geschwindigkeit her ist das nix. aber wenn da wer mit nem leichtbaurad und dünnen rocket rons am limit eiert, dann wird er vermutlich ein wenig ängstlich reagieren, auch bei nem abstand von 2 metern. mein bike hat sich so satt angefühlt, als ob ich da auch ohne probleme hätte freihändig überholen können.

also sorry, gell. ich war mir in diesem moment des unterschiedes nicht bewusst. muss ich nächstes mal halt daran denken. aber mit wanderern hatte ich keine konflikte. die sind weiterhin alle nett gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht klinke ich mich morgen ein...kommt drauf an wie lange ich arbeiten muss. Ich meld mich morgen mal. 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht klinke ich mich morgen ein...kommt drauf an wie lange ich arbeiten muss. Ich meld mich morgen mal.
> Gruß,
> HR



Ich denke Du hast Fahrverbot


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ... habe ich natürlich die kleine wurzel nach dem fünften versuch genommen. so viel selbstrespekt MUSS man sich bewahren. ist doch selbstverständlich...


Und selbstverständlich packst Du beim nächsten Mal die Protektoren ein und nimmst dann den Stein. 
Ne, mal im Ernst, wenn der Kopf (noch) nicht will, dann lässt man's lieber. Gilt übrigens auch für Sprünge, die man schon gemacht hat.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast Fahrverbot



es handelt sich hier nicht um ein komplettes Fahrverbot, sondern nur um eine Pause für die Bikeparks


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei! 
Xtccc, was ist mit dir?

HR


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2010)

Denk dran, nicht HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (20. Juli 2010)

bin heut schon mit dem bike auf arbeit...werds zeitmäßig nicht schaffen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Denk dran, nicht HM



Danke ich weiß!
Bis später.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> bin heut schon mit dem bike auf arbeit...werds zeitmäßig nicht schaffen.



Schade :-(


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> He, Vorsicht , es muss nicht immer in die Hose gehen.



Das wäre ja schlimm wenn *es* immer noch in die Hose geht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ....
> Ne, mal im Ernst, wenn der Kopf (noch) nicht will, dann lässt man's lieber. Gilt übrigens auch für Sprünge, die man schon gemacht hat.



kann ich nur zustimmen  Aua


----------



## kawilli (20. Juli 2010)

So der Alltag hat uns wieder und nach ner Dusche sieht die Welt schon wieder viel unanrüchiger aus. Danke an Hopi, Ratte und Hot Rod für diese geile Tour. Auch wenn es verdammt anstrengend war aber das war es allemal wert. Auch der Trainingseffekt ist unbestritten. Bei der Hitze immer wieder den Berg hochzuschieben und auch noch in der Montur ist schon Schweißtreibend aber der Mix aus Dopamin und Adrenalin macht happy. Also unbedingter Wiederholungsbedarf.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## ratte (20. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also unbedingter Wiederholungsbedarf.
> Gruß Karsten


Ähm, nö, nicht ganz.
Also jedesmal Speichenmakramee muss nicht sein. 
Aber ansonsten mal wieder recht nett. Ich sollte mich mal wieder häufiger nach der Arbeit aufraffen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Manchmal beneide ich euch um den Taunus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawilli (20. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ähm, nö, nicht ganz.
> Also jedesmal Speichenmakramee muss nicht sein.
> Aber ansonsten mal wieder recht nett. Ich sollte mich mal wieder häufiger nach der Arbeit aufraffen.



Ganz genau das hab ich mir auch vorgenommen. Aber die paar Speichen fallen doch bei deinem Gewicht gar nicht auf. Da langen auch 26 Speichen pro LR und außerdem kann dir Hopi jetzt wieder ein neues LR basteln, das macht er bestimmt gerne.


----------



## ratte (20. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Manchmal beneide ich euch um den Taunus


*knurr* Ruhe da drüben. 
Du hast ja nur die kleinen Berge vor der Haustür.  



kawilli schrieb:


> ... außerdem kann dir Hopi jetzt wieder ein neues LR basteln, das macht er bestimmt gerne.


Er bringt sich gerade schon in Stimmung und spämmt ein wenig im entsprechenden Laufradbauthread rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (21. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Sag mal ne Zeit, dann entscheide ich wie Sinnfrei die ist und ob ich mich dazu aufraffen kann.



Laut Blaue-Stunde-Tabelle ist Sonnenaufgang an diesem Tag kurz von 6. Wir sollten mindestetens eine Stunde vorher von der Hohemark starten, ich liebe Reserven ! 
Nach dieser Abfahrt wartet schon der erste Weiltalbus 8:34Uhr, vielleicht nehme(n) wir/ich den auch noch, will aber nix versprechen/garantieren.
kawilli: wenn du mit "mir" fährst bekommst du keinen flow! Ich halte viel zu oft an um zu knipsen, ich übe viel und manchmal kommt ein gescheites Bild raus, aber nur manchmal. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## xtccc (21. Juli 2010)

ähm...wegen wochenende...wir könnten doch auch mal nach willingen anstatt nach BF fahren....


----------



## kawilli (21. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ähm...wegen wochenende...wir könnten doch auch mal nach willingen anstatt nach BF fahren....



Äh könnten wir das vielleicht aufs WE vom 31.07.-01.08. verschieben? Ich will unbedingt auch mal nach Willingen, aber dieses WE muß ich Sonntag wieder arbeiten. Wäre schön wenns klappen würde.
Weiß zufällig jemand ob im Taunus FSME und Boreliose Gefährdungsgebiet ist? Ich hab mir gestern ein paar Zecken eingefangen und bin da ein bischen besorgt, weil ich mich auch nicht impfen lassen habe.

@Mav. ich glaube deine Sonnenaufgangtour ist mir doch ein bischen zu früh, da dreh ich mich in der Koje lieber noch ein paar mal um.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2010)

achte auf die Bissstelle, wenn sich dort ein roter Fleck ausbreitet würde ich zum Arzt gehen (der Fleck kann auch noch in Wochen auftreten, also schön schauen). Aber bis jetzt sind wir noch nicht krank geworden. 

Wanderröte


----------



## kawilli (21. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> achte auf die Bissstelle, wenn sich dort ein roter Fleck ausbreitet würde ich zum Arzt gehen (der Fleck kann auch noch in Wochen auftreten, also schön schauen). Aber bis jetzt sind wir noch nicht krank geworden.
> 
> Wanderröte



Danke für den Tip, mach ich auf jeden Fall. Wieso mögen die mich eigentlich so sehr, diese verfluchten Drecksviecher.
Was macht der Laufradbau, hast du schon was genaues in Planung?

Gruß karsten


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2010)

Der rote Kreis bildet sich aber nur bei Borreliose, und das auch nicht immer. FSME wird so nicht angezeigt.
MTK/HG gehört gerade nicht mehr zum Risikogebiet, was nur heißt, dass die Anzahl der Erkrankungen unter einem gewissen Level liegt, aber nicht, dass die Mistviecher die erreger nicht haben können.
So als Anmerkung am Rande. Mehr auch unter: www.zecken.de

...brrr, mich juckts schon wieder überall.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> ... und bin da ein bischen besorgt, weil ich mich auch nicht impfen lassen habe.



Die Impfung wirkt auch nur gegen FSME.

Wenn der Stelle des Bisses wie Ratte 6 Hopi bereits gepostet haben, eine Wanderröte einstellt, ist das ein Anzeichen für eine Infektion mit Borreliose. Dann musst Du ein Antibiotikum nehmen.

Zur Entfernung von Zecken empfehle ich die Verwendung einer Zeckenkarte. Die gibt es in jeder Apotheke für kleines Geld.


----------



## kawilli (21. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Der rote Kreis bildet sich aber nur bei Borreliose, und das auch nicht immer. FSME wird so nicht angezeigt.
> MTK/HG gehört gerade nicht mehr zum Risikogebiet, was nur heißt, dass die Anzahl der Erkrankungen unter einem gewissen Level liegt, aber nicht, dass die Mistviecher die erreger nicht haben können.
> So als Anmerkung am Rande. Mehr auch unter: www.zecken.de
> 
> ...brrr, mich juckts schon wieder überall.



haben sie dich auch erwischt oder hast du diese Psychosomatische Störung, wo einer die selben Krankheitssympthome bekommt, obwohl er gar nicht erkrankt ist? Aber danke fürs Mitleiden.


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2010)

Ne ne, habe zumindest keine gefunden. Sammel aber auch mindestens einmal pro Saison so'n Vieh ein und bin daher auch gegen FSME geimpft.
Aber am Wochenende von Rittershausen sind die Viecher in Massen rumgekrabbelt. Einen Bekannten von uns hatten Sie besonders gerne. Das artete schon regelrecht in Paranoia aus, wenn nur irgendwo ein Grashalm gekitzelt hat.

Zeckenkarten sind gut, zumindest besser als die Zeckenzangen. Aber z.T. sind die Viecher selbst dafür zu dünn und flutschen durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> An dem habe ich damals u.a. auch angefangen.


der lacht mich doch aus 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108196/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/


----------



## maverick65 (22. Juli 2010)

Der Papa von dem Bengel soll ihm blos bald ein Rad mit Pedale
 kaufen, er sucht doch förmlich nach sowas... Wäre er älter, hätter er sicher "Eiersalat in der Hose"...


----------



## roberto.d (22. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> der lacht mich doch aus
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108196/
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/



Ich finde es total geil!!! So werden mal die Tage meiner Kinder aussehen. (Wenn es irgendwann mal welche gibt) 

Ich finde echt stark wieviel koordinative Fähigkeiten der Kleine schon hat. 

Also alle ran, damit wir das bald mal in deutscher Sprache sehen.


----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> der lacht mich doch aus
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108196/
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/



Der lacht uns alle aus, sowas krasses hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Seit Lac Blanc wo vor mir ein 6-Jähriger mit nem Kinderfahrrad den großen Drop runtergesprungen ist, vor dem ich mir in die Hose gesch...en habe.
Aber Eier hat der noch keine und wahrscheinlich kriegt er auch niemals welche. voll der Hammer.


----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich finde es total geil!!! So werden mal die Tage meiner Kinder aussehen. (Wenn es irgendwann mal welche gibt)
> 
> Ich finde echt stark wieviel koordinative Fähigkeiten der Kleine schon hat.
> 
> Also alle ran, damit wir das bald mal in deutscher Sprache sehen.



Hi Roberto ich wußte gar nicht das du noch Kinder möchtest. Da würde ich aber mal mit dem DH fahren ein bischen langsamer machen. Ruck zuck sind die Kronjuwelen weg. Ich hatte auch schon mal den Vorbau in der Schatzkammer. Da hab ich auch gedacht na ja das wars dann mit Nachwuchs. (falls ich welchen gewollt hätte)
Das liest sich bei dir wie ein Aufruf zu einer Orgie oder einem Zeugungs Flash Mop.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2010)

Mach dir nix draus, Kinder gehen mit solchen Sachen ganz anders um als Erwachsene. Bist Du nicht auch als Kind aussen an Rutschen hoch oder bist auch aus 2m und mehr in den Sand gesprungen. Setzt das mal in ein anderes Verhältnis, da müsst man als Erwachsener aus 4 - 5 Metern springen.
Finde dich damit ab, wir wurden einfach zu früh geboren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, Kinder gehen mit solchen Sachen ganz anders um als Erwachsene. Bist Du nicht auch als Kind aussen an Rutschen hoch oder bist auch aus 2m und mehr in den Sand gesprungen. Setzt das mal in ein anderes Verhältnis, da müsst man als Erwachsener aus 4 - 5 Metern springen.
> Finde dich damit ab, wir wurden einfach zu früh geboren



Ich war sogar mal der Garagendachking. Ja ja da staunste was, fast 3m hoch und ich da runter wie Tarzan. Wenn ich heute die Treppenstufen runterspringe muß ich schon aufpassen mir nichts zu brechen. Früher als Milchreisbubi bin ich sogar mit nem Klapprad und 20 Zoll-Rädern über die Motocrossstrecke gefahren ( ich hatte halt nichts besseres). Und was ist aus mir geworden? Nichts Gescheites jedenfalls, aber grundsätzlich gilt schon der Spruch"früh übt sich was ein Meister werden will."


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag im Taunus zu fahren?


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2010)

nöö...fahr doch mit nach BF oder willingen  !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> nöö...fahr doch mit nach BF oder willingen  !



You are such a funny Scherzkecks


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2010)

ich geb dir mein hardtail...damit biste ne so schnell und fliegst ne auffe fresse,,,


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich geb dir mein hardtail...damit biste ne so schnell und fliegst ne auffe fresse,,,



damit bin ich trotzdem schneller als du 
Vielleicht komme ich wirklich mit und mache ein paar Momentaufnahmen von euch....ich denk mal drüber nach
Wann wollt ihr denn los und wohin genau wollt ihr dann?


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2010)

NOCH keine ahnung...zum willingen-vorschlag hat sich noch keiner geäußert...
unser Freund D-Willi würde zumind. mit nach BF kommen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> NOCH keine ahnung...zum willingen-vorschlag hat sich noch keiner geäußert...
> unser Freund D-Willi würde zumind. mit nach BF kommen



Nach BF würde ich auf keinen Fall mitkommen, da wäre mir zu langweilig...und wenn so oder so keiner äußert, dann können wir auch im Taunus fahren


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

mmh....D-Willi....gehört hab ich den Namen schon mal aber irgendwie fehlt mir das passende Gesicht dazu. Hab den netten Herren schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Hauptsache er vergisst unser Date am 31.07. nicht


----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag im Taunus zu fahren?



Ja ich.

damit bin ich trotzdem schneller als du 
Der war echt gut.

Willingen vielleicht das WE darauf, dieses geht nicht. dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja ich.



Das hört sich gut an....


----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an....



Ich pass auch auf das deinem Tanzbein nichts passiert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2010)

Wegen geplantem Abendprogramm ist mir Willigen zu weit, daher BF.

Gerne aber im August.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hauptsache er vergisst unser Date am 31.07. nicht



Besteht da Dresscode?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wegen geplantem Abendprogramm ist mir Willigen zu weit, daher BF.
> 
> Gerne aber im August.



BF


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Besteht da Dresscode?



Du bist doch immer schön 
Nö, Dresscode haben wir nicht wirklich.....also auf jeden Fall keine Krawattenpflicht...ich werde allerdings eine tragen, egal wie warm oder kalt es wird.


----------



## ratte (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn Hopi unterwegs sein sollte, werde ich Samstag wohl auch eine Runde im Taunus drehen. Welches Rad dabei zum Einsatz kommt, muss ich mal schaun. 

@roberto
Schonmal jetzt: Viel Erfolg am Wochenende und lass die Steine leben.


----------



## roberto.d (22. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> @roberto
> Schonmal jetzt: Viel Erfolg am Wochenende und lass die Steine leben.



Danke, hab schon wieder richtig Lust aufs "racen" und werde mal sehen was das NoTon so her gibt, denn der Ersatzrahmen fürs DH Bike ist noch nicht da.

Auf jeden Fall grüße ich die Steine mal von Dir 

Euch auch viel Spaß am WE im Taunus.


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2010)

whats up? isses lapierre kaputt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (22. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke, hab schon wieder richtig Lust aufs "racen" und werde mal sehen was das NoTon so her gibt, denn der Ersatzrahmen fürs DH Bike ist noch nicht da.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall grüße ich die Steine mal von Dir
> 
> Euch auch viel Spaß am WE im Taunus.



Von mir auch ein gutes Rennen und hoffentlich überlebt das NoTon das auch. Denk dran, Steine sind hart-ein Biker ist härter-richtige Mountainbiker bluten nach innen. Oder um es mit Marco´s Worten zu sagen "lieber tot als den Schwung verlieren"


----------



## roberto.d (22. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> whats up? isses lapierre kaputt ?



Jo, leichte Rissbildung am Oberrohr/Steuerrohr, direkt an der Schweißnaht 
aber Ersatzrahmen (Garantie) ist schon unterwegs, leider eben noch nicht da


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2010)

hmm...frag doch mal unseren "adhesive-specialist" ...der kleistert dir den riss bestimmt mit irgendwas zu


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juli 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Wäre aber gerne bei ner Runde am Freitagnachmittag/Abend und/oder Samstagfrüh dabei... Vllt lässt X-Rossi sich ja auch überreden


so, samstag sieht nun tendenziell gut aus. nur solls vormittags regnen. insofern kritisch, da ich jetzt alte schmale ignitor 2.1 zum testen aufgezogen habe. also ne tour gerne auch im nassen, aber von meiner seite aus eher vorsichtig.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

Genau fahrt ihr mal am Samstag  ich muss erst DH Cup kucken, dann zu ST auf die Hausmesse, hoffe die haben auch mal etwas da


Roberto, alles gute für dein Rennen  wenn ich ehrlich bin,  ICH WILL NICHT MIT DIR TAUSCHEN


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Roberto, alles gute für dein Rennen  wenn ich ehrlich bin,  ICH WILL NICHT MIT DIR TAUSCHEN



Ich auch nicht, im Regen ist die Strecke für mich und viele Andere nahezu unfahrbar. Also hoffe ich für dich das es wenigstens halbwegs trocken bleibt. Toi, toi, toi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

Wir sind die auch schon im Regen gefahren  dauert etwas länger und man wirft sich noch schneller im Steinfeld 

Was macht dein Zeckenbiss? War die eigentlich schon voll? Oder hatte sie sich erst angesaugt.


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sind die auch schon im Regen gefahren  dauert etwas länger und man wirft sich noch schneller im Steinfeld
> 
> Was macht dein Zeckenbiss? War die eigentlich schon voll? Oder hatte sie sich erst angesaugt.



ja du bist ja auch echt gut unterwegs, da halte ich mich noch ein bischen zurück. Die Zecke hatte noch ne Schwester mitgebracht und die haben sich an den beliebten Plätzen festgesaugt, wo man sie nicht gleich findet. Voll waren sie noch nicht und von roten ringen ist auch noch nichts zu sehen. Das Steinfeld macht mir eigentlich weniger Sorgen, mir grauts vor nassen Wurzeln.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> ja du bist ja auch echt gut unterwegs



Ich bin doch nicht gut unterwegs, ich schleiche doch durch den Wald


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht gut unterwegs, ich schleiche doch durch den Wald



Apropos schleichen: Ich hab mir mal die Dame im Ford Transit angeschaut (youtube). Hopi, du hast nicht zu viel versprochen....das Video ist der Hammer


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Apropos schleichen: Ich hab mir mal die Dame im Ford Transit angeschaut (youtube). Hopi, du hast nicht zu viel versprochen....das Video ist der Hammer


Ist doch geil  weisst Du wie viele danach an sich gezweifelt haben  (alle)


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Apropos schleichen: Ich hab mir mal die Dame im Ford Transit angeschaut (youtube). Hopi, du hast nicht zu viel versprochen....das Video ist der Hammer



schick mir mal den Link bitte.

@Hopi: das ist untertrieben, wenn du schleichst, was mache ich dann?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> schick mir mal den Link bitte.
> 
> @Hopi: das ist untertrieben, wenn du schleichst, was mache ich dann?



Du schleichst hinter mir her


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du schleichst hinter mir her



Wie nennt man das dann, "Schleichbiken oder Zeitlupendownhill"?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wie nennt man das dann, "Schleichbiken oder Zeitlupendownhill"?



schleichbiken klingt doch nett


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> schleichbiken klingt doch nett



Man ist das unmännlich, das klingt so nach Tussenradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Man ist das unmännlich, das klingt so nach Tussenradeln.



Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen es würde bei uns anders aussehen


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen es würde bei uns anders aussehen



Hoppla doch nicht öffentlich outen, was sollen die Leute hier denn von uns denken. Die halten uns doch für harte Kerle, die beim Tailwhip mit dem Kettenblatt, noch so nebenbei, Bäume fällen.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> noch so nebenbei, Bäume fällen.



Ich mache das immer mit meiner Schulter


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich mache das immer mit meiner Schulter



hab ich auch mal versucht, aber hinterher Wochenlang nen Zivi zu brauchen, um sich den Hintern abzuputzen, ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## maverick65 (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wie nennt man das dann, "Schleichbiken oder Zeitlupendownhill"?



Der ist gut!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> schick mir mal den Link bitte.
> 
> @Hopi: das ist untertrieben, wenn du schleichst, was mache ich dann?



guckst du  hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smUC3g2_jRI"]YouTube- TopGear Ford Transit[/nomedia]


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> guckst du  hier:
> YouTube- TopGear Ford Transit



Oh mein Gott was muß die arme Sau in der Viper doch gelitten haben. Du sitzt in einem der stärksten Sportwagen der Welt und dir hängt ein riesiger Kastenwagen an der Stoßstange, der auch noch von einer frau gefahren wird. Der Typ war danach ganz sicher impotent.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

Nee nee, die Viper war ihr Windschattengeber.


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nee nee, die Viper war ihr Windschattengeber.



Der Windschatten von so einer Flunder ist doch viel zu klein für so eine Schrankwand, mit dem CW-Wert einer Gartenlaube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2010)

Watt isn nu mit radln? Ich würde gerne mit dem Bus hoch und ab S-Placken   selber fahren/schieben.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (23. Juli 2010)

wir nehmen auch den bus...allerdings ab Parkplatz BF 

ich fahre mit D-Willi...wer is noch anwesend ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2010)

Bruder holt mich um 0900 ab.


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Watt isn nu mit radln? Ich würde gerne mit dem Bus hoch und ab S-Placken   selber fahren/schieben.
> Gruß,
> HR



Bin dabei. Hast du eine Ahnung wann der Bus fährt? Sag mal ne Zeit und ich bin da.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube der Bus fährt um 11:04Uhr, dann lass uns doch um 10:45 treffen.


----------



## kawilli (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Bus fährt um 11:04Uhr, dann lass uns doch um 10:45 treffen.



Geht klar bis Morgen. Beschwichtige mal den Wettergott, damit es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (23. Juli 2010)

HR1 fährt auch im Regen...ich habs mit eigenen Augen gesehn !


----------



## ratte (23. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Bus fährt um 11:04Uhr, dann lass uns doch um 10:45 treffen.


Uuii, um das zu schaffen müsste ich dem Hopi das Hinterrad klauen.
Und ob ich bis dahin aus dem Bett und fahrtauglich bin...
...entscheide ich morgen früh. 
Vielleicht wirds bei den Verhältnissen auch nur eine Runde mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## hoschi130 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi ,

bin noch nicht lange in der nähe von Ffm würde aber gern mal mit euch biken ggf. es passt von den Tagen sch... Arbeit ,da meine Frau auch unseren Helden erst zur Welt bringen muß würde es erst mitte August werden ,

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juli 2010)

hoschi130 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> bin noch nicht lange in der nähe von Ffm würde aber gern mal mit euch biken ggf. es passt von den Tagen sch... Arbeit ,da meine Frau auch unseren Helden erst zur Welt bringen muß würde es erst mitte August werden ,
> 
> Gruß Hoschi



Mitte August ist ja gar nicht mehr so lange. Wir biken fast jedes Wochenende und freuen uns immer über Gleichgesinnte 
Dann also bis zum August und viel Glück bei der Heldengeburt.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Meister Alex (24. Juli 2010)

Gude,
viel Spaß euch allen! 
Ich bin mal wieder zum Grillen eingeladen, ich glaub langsam wirds Zeit für eine Stärkere Feder am Hinterbau....
An den Heldenzeuger (hoschi130), da mein Held mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt ist hätte ich noch ein Kinderbett und einen Kinderhochsitz günstig ab zu geben.
Meld dich einfach falls du Interesse hast.
Und nächsten Samstag bin ich mal wieder auf dem Rad, wenn es das Wetter zulässt.....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## kawilli (24. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir biken fast jedes Wochenende und freuen uns immer über Gleichgesinnte
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Quote gehalten wieder eine Geschichtsträchtige Tour für die Analen bewältigt. Man HR egal wie anstrengend das war, es war die Plackerei zu 100 % wert.  Meine Regenquote steht auch noch bei 100%, wenn ich die Regenjacke dabei habe regnets garantiert nicht. Ein Wermutstropfen war jetzt doch noch dabei, haben die mich nicht noch auf der 661 gelasert. So eine Frechheit, wissen die denn nicht das man nach so einem Ritt nicht einfach auf Langsam fahren umschalten kann? Wenn es im August Wettertechnisch möglich ist sollten wir das unbedingt noch mal wiederholen, aber nicht bei ü.30 Grad.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Quote gehalten wieder eine Geschichtsträchtige Tour für die Analen bewältigt. Man HR egal wie anstrengend das war, es war die Plackerei zu 100 % wert.  Meine Regenquote steht auch noch bei 100%, wenn ich die Regenjacke dabei habe regnets garantiert nicht. Ein Wermutstropfen war jetzt doch noch dabei, haben die mich nicht noch auf der 661 gelasert. So eine Frechheit, wissen die denn nicht das man nach so einem Ritt nicht einfach auf Langsam fahren umschalten kann? Wenn es im August Wettertechnisch möglich ist sollten wir das unbedingt noch mal wiederholen, aber nicht bei ü.30 Grad.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Da stimme ich dir zu...die Tour war sehr geil. 
Haben die dich auf der 661 unter Brücke kurz vorm Kaiserlei-Kreisel gelasert? Ich hab den Typen nämlich gesehen. Das machen die da öfter, aber irgendwie habe ich noch nie etwas schriftliches von den Cops bekommen. 
So muss nu einkaufen.

HR


----------



## kawilli (24. Juli 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu...die Tour war sehr geil.
> Haben die dich auf der 661 unter Brücke kurz vorm Kaiserlei-Kreisel gelasert?
> 
> HR



Jo genau da. Bin gerade ganz gemütlich einem Ferrari hinterhergerollt, aber niemand hat rausgewunken. Mal sehen ob was kommt.


----------



## hoschi130 (24. Juli 2010)

Danke  HR,
 Hauptsache der Held ist gesund, melde mich es meine Zeit dann erlaubt

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## hoschi130 (24. Juli 2010)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> viel Spaß euch allen!
> Ich bin mal wieder zum Grillen eingeladen, ich glaub langsam wirds Zeit für eine Stärkere Feder am Hinterbau....
> An den Heldenzeuger (hoschi130), da mein Held mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt ist hätte ich noch ein Kinderbett und einen Kinderhochsitz günstig ab zu geben.
> ...




wegen den Kinderhochsitz würde ich mich melden ,wenn die Regierung ihr ok gibt
gruß
hoschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

@XTCCC: Hi Torsten gib mal einen kurzen Streckenbericht ab. Wie ist denn BF gelaufen?

Hat jemand mal ein paar Trainingstips für mich? Jetzt kommt bloß nicht damit, ich soll mehr fahren, das mir schon klar. Ich denke da an ein spezielles Training für mehr Kraft und Kondition, hauptsächlich um im Park und auf der DH nicht nach 2 Runs erschöpft vom Bike zu fallen. Da die Belastungen beim normalen Treten und beim Downhillen und Freeriden doch sehr unterschiedlich sind, muß das Training auch unterschiedlich sein. Also wer Tips hat immer her damit.

@Roberto: Wie ist denn das Rennen gelaufen? Gib mal nen kurzen Bericht ab.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

@HR1: So zu meiner Verteidigung, warum ich Gestern so platt war. Ich habe nämlich irgendwann meine hintere Bremsscheibe geschrottet. Aus diesem Grund war das Schieben und Fahren auch so verdammt anstrengend. Das war als würde ich mit angezogener Handbremse Auto fahren. Hier mal ein Bildchen, man beachte wie super Plan die Scheibe ist. Das ding ist verzogen, wie ne Bratpfanne aus einem 1 Shop nach der ersten Benutzung.





Gruss Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juli 2010)

Ooooch die geht doch noch. 

Eine gute Richtbank, die wirklich plan ist, ein Ofen und nen schweren Kunststoffhammer. 
In meiner Lehre habe ich den alten Meister ein Blech 5mm dick, 2x2m nur mit nem Brenner und einem nassen Scheuerlappen richten sehen. "Damals" haben wir noch gelernt Bohrer anzuschleifen. 
Es kost nur einen Haufen Zeit, deine Scheibe wieder zu richten. Bei dem üblichen Stundensatz eines Schlossers kommt dich eine neue Scheibe günstiger. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ooooch die geht doch noch.
> 
> Eine gute Richtbank, die wirklich plan ist, ein Ofen und nen schweren Kunststoffhammer.
> In meiner Lehre habe ich den alten Meister ein Blech 5mm dick, 2x2m nur mit nem Brenner und einem nassen Scheuerlappen richten sehen. "Damals" haben wir noch gelernt Bohrer anzuschleifen.
> ...



Ja laß mal da leiste ich mir lieber ne Neue.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @XTCCC: Hi Torsten gib mal einen kurzen Streckenbericht ab. Wie ist denn BF gelaufen?
> Gruß Karsten



Hi,
ich bin zwar nicht Thorsten, aber BF war mal wieder geil.
Es war zwar etwas nass und rutschig aber nix los.
Sonst keine besonderen vorkommnisse.

// Rocky


----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin zwar nicht Thorsten, aber BF war mal wieder geil.
> Es war zwar etwas nass und rutschig aber nix los.
> Sonst keine besonderen vorkommnisse.
> ...



Das hört man gern. Hauptsache keine Verluste und bei miesem Wetter hat man die Strecke wenigsten fast für sich allein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2010)

hier mal zwei Bilder ausm Urlaub


----------



## xtccc (25. Juli 2010)

jawoll...war sehr geschmeidig...die ersten beiden fahrten saß ich mit D-Wili allein im Bus..8 abfahrten in nicht mal 4h sprechen für die besucherzahlen..


----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> jawoll...war sehr geschmeidig...die ersten beiden fahrten saß ich mit D-Wili allein im Bus..8 abfahrten in nicht mal 4h sprechen für die besucherzahlen..



aber bestimmt ganz schön rumgerutscht oder oben auf dem Feldi wars auch noch ganz schön rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2010)

Mal was Anderes dieses Desaster bei der Loveparade ist doch der Hammer. Da sterben in Duisburg in einer Stunde mehr Leute als Soldaten in 3 Jahren Afghanistan. Soviel zum Fest der Freude und der Liebe. Ich hoffe nur das die Verantwortlichen von der Stadt auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Die haben doch nur die Kohle gewittert und auf die Sicherheit gesch...en.


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Roberto: Wie ist denn das Rennen gelaufen? Gib mal nen kurzen Bericht ab.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Na dann wie gewünscht hier ein Rennbericht:

Freitagmorgen: Erstmal gut Frühstücken, alle Sachen ins Auto laden und ab nach Wildbad. Vorher dann doch noch mal beim Händler vorbei um zu schauen ob mein DH Rahmen da ist, aber nein, es bleibt beim Noton.  Auf der Autobahn gleich mal in den Stau gestellt und dann erst am Nachmittag am Ort des Geschehens angekommen. Da es bereits nieselte fand ich das gar nicht so schlimm und habe mich entschieden eine Streckenbegehung zu machen und dann noch meine Startnummer zu holen. Bevor es in die Pension ging schnell noch einen Döner gegessen und ab ins Bett.

Samstagmorgen: Nach der Extraschicht des Pensionsbesitzers (so früh macht der sonst wohl nie Frühstück) stand ich natürlich pünktlich zum Trainingsstart kurz vor 8 Uhr am Shuttle. Was soll ich sagen es schüttete aus Eimern, den ganzen Tag. Zum Glück hatte ich alles an Bikeklamotten dabei was ich besitze. Am Abend hatte ich zwei komplette Sets durch, die direkt in einen Müllbeutel zum versiegelten Rücktransport gewandert sind. (Kawilli, wenn Du günstig solche Ganzkörperkondome besorgen kannst würde ich dir gern 2 bis 3 abkaufen --> der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt) Jetzt aber zur Pflicht bzw. zu den Pflichttrainingsläufen. Ich habe gleich im Ersten, wie Ratte versprochen, die Steine gegrüßt. Alles aber halb so wild und eigentlich hat das jeder gemacht, denn wirklich kontrolliert sind da vielleicht die ersten 20 Leute der Lizenzklasse runter und auch bei denen gab es Stürze. Lauf zwei und drei waren bei mir ganz solide und für den Seeding Run am Nachmittag war die Devise auf dem Bike bleiben. Es gelang mir jedoch nicht, tief ausgefahrene Kante, 170mm voll genutzt und Schwupps war ich schneller wie der Lenker. Keine Zeit verlieren wieder drauf schwingen, noch nicht in den Pedalen, nächste Kante, Déjà-vu und das waren die ersten 150m der Strecke. Zum Glück war ich dann wach und bin den Rest komplett sauber durch gekommen und da es anderen Fahrern wohl nicht besser ging, reichte diese Vorstellung für Platz 8 in meiner Klasse (alte Säcke) im Seeding Run. Duschen, noch ein paar Lizenzfahrer anschauen, feststellen dass es in Wildbad nichts für junge Leute gibt (alles unter 50 hätte mir gereicht), ne Pizza holen, schlafen.

Sonntag: Wieder 8 Uhr zum Training bereit gewesen und in den 2h Hobbytrainingszeit drei gute Läufe runter gebracht. Es war Sonne und die Strecke trocknete langsam ab, was für den Rennlauf hoffen ließ, es gab aber viele Stellen die einfach noch sehr glitschig waren und dies auch bleiben sollten. Nichts desto trotz, es hat angefangen Spaß zu machen und ich konnte im Rennlauf meine Zeit um 43s verbessern und es war am Ende Platz 7 (4:25:477). 

Grundsätzlich muss ich jedoch sagen waren die Zeitabstände unter diesen Bedingungen echt krass und der schnellste der Lizenzklasse hat mir auf dieser Strecke ca. eine Minute abgenommen.  Die Strecke was fast die permanente IXS Strecke mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen. Schade, da hatten Ilmenau und Rittershausen die Messlatte sehr hoch geschraubt. Auch die Orga war nicht so berauschend, was wohl aber eher an der Stadt Bad Wildbad lag und nicht an dem Team. Der Shuttle-Start war zum Beispiel mindestens 700m (geschätzt/gefühlt) vom Ziel entfernt, der Zielbereich recht weit abgelegen im Kurpark und auch das letzte Stück der Strecke im Kurpark war eher schwach. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl das sich Bad Wildbad jetzt ganz den Kurgästen verschrieben hat und die Radfahrer ganz weit weg haben wollte. Schade, da muss Bad Wildbad aufpassen nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren. Man hat es bereits an der Teilnehmerzahl gesehen, die war nämlich richtig niedrig und ich glaube nicht, dass es nur am Wetter und dem parallelen Worldcup gelegen hat.

Was man direkt dem Orgateam ankreiden muss sind die nicht unterwiesenen Streckenposten, die waren auf Winterbergniveau und das war bei den viele Stürzen nicht gut. Am Freitag beim Strecke abgehen habe ich ein Posten darauf hingewiesen, dass es doch Sinn macht sich vor und nicht nach einer Schlüsselstelle aufzustellen damit gegebenenfalls auch die rote Fahne was bringt. Dies hat er dann auch gemacht, aber das sollte er nicht von mir hören. Samstag und Sonntag war es dann aber tendenziell besser.  

Alles in allem hat es mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht, Fahrtechniktraining pur, der Sonntag war Klasse und mit meinen Ergebnissen bin ich auch zufrieden, vor allem da mit dem Noton gefahren. Es gab keine Schäden, weder am Bike noch an mir und damit war es ein gutes Wochenende. 

Hoffe das war Euch nicht zu lang und macht Spaß auf mehr bzw. auf selber fahren (na Hopi, Ratte, juckt es schon in den Fingern?).


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

@Roberto: Ich bin Stolz auf dich. Wacker geschlagen und die Ganzkörper Kondome besorge ich dir noch diese Woche, ab nächster hab ich schon Urlaub.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juli 2010)

Du hast meinen vollen Respekt für das Rennen 







roberto.d schrieb:


> Hoffe das war Euch nicht zu lang und macht Spaß auf mehr bzw. auf selber fahren (na Hopi, Ratte, juckt es schon in den Fingern?).



mhmmm, noch nicht wirklich, wir waren gestern in BF und ich bin die Schwarze runter geschlichen.  Läuft überhaupt nicht bei mir, keine Kraft, keine Koordination und einfach alles blöd 
Ich habe sogar meine Frau und unsern Kumpel beim ersten Lauf aufgehalten und das will was heissen 

Ok ich muss sagen, wenn die mit der Speed nicht sauber in die Landung kommen  müssen sie halt springen lernen, denn ich habe meine 20 Kilo mehr sauber über jeden Sprung gebracht


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juli 2010)

@roberto: tiefe verbeugung vor soviel engagement. insbesondere bei diesen witterungsbedingungen.

tja, hopi. mir ging es nach fast 5 wochen bikeabstinenz nicht viel anders. 
im ersten run durch die fr-strecke (ganz links) hats mich leicht ausgehoben und dies an einer poppelstelle... als ob meinereiner zum ersten mal auf nem rad sitzt. naja, es war noch recht rutschig und meine reifen auf dem plastikrad haben kaum noch profil.
dann lief es aber besser und mit den letzten beiden abfahrten war ich richtig zufrieden!

es passiert nichts gutes, ausser man tut es...


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast meinen vollen Respekt für das Rennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da können wir uns echt die Hände reichen, mir gehts genauso. Wir sind halt Schleichbiker-gell.  Als ich mit dem Rücken Probleme hatte und 3 Wochen überhaupt nicht fahren konnte, war das ganze bischen Kondi und Kraft auf einen Schlag wieder weg. Meine Frau hat mich immer Bergauf total abgehängt, aber Gott sei Dank hat sie Bergab nie einen Stich gesehen. Wenn sie mich jemals abgehängt hätte, hätte ich mir einen Strick genommen. Du hast mein tiefstes Mitleid, sowas ist wie ein Stich ins Herz. Aber denk dran du hast Sabine selber zu Höchstleistungen getrieben, jetzt mußt du auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.

@Roberto: Ich hab dir 3 Schlammschutzanzüge besorgt, bring ich dir evtl. beim nächsten Mal mit oder du holst sie irgendwann mal ab. Hast du das Video von Champery gesehen, wie die durch den Matsch gepflügt sind. Die waren unter diesen beschissenen Bedingungen wahrscheinlich doppelt so schnell wie ich unter Idealbedingungen. Teufelskerle

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein ganz feiner Leckerbissen zum Genießen. Super Trailvideo aus meinem geliebten PW und coole Fahrer. Macht süchtig nach Mehr und neidisch. Wir müssen unbedingt mal einen Trip in die Pfalz machen und geile Trails rocken.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## xtccc (26. Juli 2010)

die mucke is echt grauenvoll...aber der wald sieht "nett" aus !


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> die mucke is echt grauenvoll...aber der wald sieht "nett" aus !



Die Mucke ist Gott sei Dank Geschmackssache. Ist auch nett und hat noch ganz andere Leckerlis zu bieten.


----------



## roberto.d (26. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Roberto: Ich hab dir 3 Schlammschutzanzüge besorgt, bring ich dir evtl. beim nächsten Mal mit oder du holst sie irgendwann mal ab. Hast du das Video von Champery gesehen, wie die durch den Matsch gepflügt sind. Die waren unter diesen beschissenen Bedingungen wahrscheinlich doppelt so schnell wie ich unter Idealbedingungen. Teufelskerle
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Danke Dir schon mal für den Regenschutz, tauschen wir beim nächsten Treffen aus, kannst Dir schon mal überlegen was Du dafür bekommst.

Die Videos von Champery habe ich gesehen und ich fand es auch extrem wie die Jung da runter sind. Allerdings hat mich ein wenig beruhigt das auch ein Gee oder ein Win oder ein Greg nach der Quali  gesagt haben (da hatte es ja auch gepisst) Ziel war es auf den Bike zu bleiben. 

Das Video aus den PW macht wirklich Lust auf mehr.


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke Dir schon mal für den Regenschutz, tauschen wir beim nächsten Treffen aus, kannst Dir schon mal überlegen was Du dafür bekommst.
> 
> .



Ein Fahrtechniktraining im BK und nicht verhandelbar.


----------



## roberto.d (26. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ein Fahrtechniktraining im BK und nicht verhandelbar.



Geht klar, das mach ich gern.


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Geht klar, das mach ich gern.


----------



## ratte (26. Juli 2010)

Pfälzer Wald 
Lang ist's her.  

@roberto
Schön zu hören, dass alles gut ging.
Ich war schon froh, bei dem Wetter gekniffen zu haben und statt dess mal den Hopi den Hügel runter zu jagen.


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald
> Lang ist's her.



das stimmt aber alte Liebe rostet nicht 
Was der Hopi ist zur Jagd freigegeben, na dann Hallali.


----------



## ratte (26. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn ich scho aufpasen muss, ihm nicht hinten drauf zu hüpfen, ist es keine große Herausforderung. 
Der hat noch etwas Training nötig. Aber nächste Woche geht es erstmal auf's/in's nasse Element zum Kiten. Da werden wir wohl viel Wasser schlucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich scho aufpasen muss, ihm nicht hinten drauf zu hüpfen, ist es keine große Herausforderung.
> Der hat noch etwas Training nötig. Aber nächste Woche geht es erstmal auf's/in's nasse Element zum Kiten. Da werden wir wohl viel Wasser schlucken.



Schade ich dachte du meinst Lakejump. Ich bin aber schon ein Trike mit Segel gefahren, ich sag dir die spinnen die Holländer. Wo geht ihr denn Kiten?


----------



## ratte (26. Juli 2010)

Es geht nach Dänemark.
Mal schauen, wie es wird. Wahrscheinlich recht frisch um die Nase. *brrr*

Gute Nacht.


----------



## maverick65 (29. Juli 2010)

Sonnenaufgangstour fällt aus: Miss Quax fährt nach Hamburg, Moped abholen. Meister Alex und ich mit Knipse werden im Bombenkrater sein.


----------



## kawilli (30. Juli 2010)

Hi was geht denn am WE? Hat jemand Bock auf Biken, vielleicht Taunus oder ein Abstecher in den BK? Sagt mal an ob was geht.

gruß Karsten


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hi was geht denn am WE? Hat jemand Bock auf Biken, vielleicht Taunus oder ein Abstecher in den BK? Sagt mal an ob was geht.
> 
> gruß Karsten



Hi, ich wollte morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal wieder in den BK, so gegen 13 Uhr (+/- 30 min).


----------



## kawilli (30. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal wieder in den BK, so gegen 13 Uhr (+/- 30 min).



Das hört sich klasse an da bin ich dabei. Da können wir ja das versprochene Training absolvieren.


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Das hört sich klasse an da bin ich dabei. Da können wir ja das versprochene Training absolvieren.



Ja, können wir machen. Kommst Du direkt zum BK?


----------



## kawilli (30. Juli 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ja, können wir machen. Kommst Du direkt zum BK?



Mach ich wenn du mir den Treffpunkt noch mal genau beschreibst. Ich kenne bloß die Adresse "Lämmerspieler Weg" aber ob man da direkt am Bk parkt oder noch ein Stück radeln muß, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich wäre dann auf jeden Fall so gegen 13:00 da.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hab dieses Jahr mit Downhill angefangen und wollte mal fragen, ob es noch andere Einsteiger gibt, die Lust haben hier in der Gegend oder im Bikepark gemeinsam zu üben. Dürfen sich natürlich auch Fortgeschrittene melden, die von Ihrem Fahrkönnen was abgeben möchten  oder Tipps haben wo man hier in Frankfurt und Umgebung nach Feierabend noch gut trainieren kann. 

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. August 2010)

Also ich habe ab nächster Woche das passende Bike und muss auch üben. Würde aber den Hobel dann erstmal am Feldberg einfahren.
Nächstes WE also mit dem Weiltaalbus ein bisschen shutteln?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. August 2010)

Wollte nächstes Wochenende eventuell nach Wildbad. Feldberg kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Gibts da gute Strecken und vor allem wie funktioniert das mit dem Bus, kann man einfach so sein Bike mitnehmen?


----------



## BOSTAD (1. August 2010)

Also bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich Müll erzähle, denn normalerweise fahre ich mit dem Radel auch hoch, aber ich denke, dass der Feldberg einiges zu bieten hat.

Zwischen Mai und Oktober fährt der s.g. Weiltaalbus. Der hat nen Hänger extra für Bikes. Der fährt aber nur sehr unregelmäßig.  Also  ich kenne die wichtigsten Strecken, da ist eigentlich was für jeden dabei. Es sei denn du bist nur Whistler gewohnt.


Ansonsten halt eben schieben oder mit dem Auto shutteln (mind. 2 Autos nötig)

Also ich bin definitiv am Feldberg unterwegs.


----------



## roberto.d (1. August 2010)

@maverick65, @kawilli: 

Hey, ich fand es sehr cool gerstern im BK nur die Mücken....ich weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst jucken soll  aber was tut man nicht alles für ein Bild oder ein Filmchen


----------



## kawilli (1. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @maverick65, @kawilli:
> 
> Hey, ich fand es sehr cool gerstern im BK nur die Mücken....ich weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst jucken soll  aber was tut man nicht alles für ein Bild oder ein Filmchen



Ich seh aus wie ein Streuselkuchen. Hab das gestern gar nicht so schlimm empfunden erst Abends kam das Jucken.

@Mav: Vielleicht hast du ja mal die Möglichkeit mir die besten Bilder auf eine CD zu brennen oder ich bring dir mal nen Stick vorbei. Ich könnte sie auch mal abholen.

@Roberto: Noch mal danke für die Lehrstunde und müssen wir mal wiederholen.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. August 2010)

Sind die Stiche vor allem an den Beinen und Knie? Dann können es auch Grasmilben sein. Wußte bis vor kurzem gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Fängt erst einige Stunden später an zu jucken, dafür hält das eine Woche an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich seh aus wie ein Streuselkuchen. Hab das gestern gar nicht so schlimm empfunden erst Abends kam das Jucken.
> 
> @Mav: Vielleicht hast du ja mal die Möglichkeit mir die besten Bilder auf eine CD zu brennen oder ich bring dir mal nen Stick vorbei. Ich könnte sie auch mal abholen.
> 
> @Roberto: Noch mal danke für die Lehrstunde und müssen wir mal wiederholen.



Fragt mich mal! Ihr habt euch ja noch bewegt und ich stand nur dumm rum.  Das war eine Einladung für die Viecher. 

@Kawilli: So viele gute Bilder sind nicht bei rumgekommen, auf dem kleinen Monitor sehen die fast immer toll aus. Ich lege ein Album an und die besten lade ich hoch. 

Auch von mir Dank an Roberto, man kann gut mit ihm "arbeiten", außerdem finde ich ihn als Lehrmeister richtig klasse.


----------



## Gaden (2. August 2010)

also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr mit dem mücken gehabt habt...ich habe nichts abbekommen 
die bilder und des vid würde mich auch mal interessieren^^


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Dank an Roberto, man kann gut mit ihm "arbeiten", außerdem finde ich ihn als Lehrmeister richtig klasse.



da muß ich doch auch mal....


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Fragt mich mal! Ihr habt euch ja noch bewegt und ich stand nur dumm rum.  Das war eine Einladung für die Viecher.
> 
> @Kawilli: So viele gute Bilder sind nicht bei rumgekommen, auf dem kleinen Monitor sehen die fast immer toll aus. Ich lege ein Album an und die besten lade ich hoch.
> 
> Auch von mir Dank an Roberto, man kann gut mit ihm "arbeiten", außerdem finde ich ihn als Lehrmeister richtig klasse.



Hi Mav, ich hätte gerne auch die weniger guten Bilder. Mir kommt es weniger auf die Qualität der Bilder an, als auf den Schulungseffekt durch die Selbstbetrachtung. Ich muß sehen was und wann ich ich immer falsch mache. Deshalb wären die Videos auch sehr wichtig für mich.
"Auch von mir Dank an Roberto, man kann gut mit ihm "arbeiten", außerdem finde ich ihn als Lehrmeister richtig klasse. "
Das kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da muß ich doch auch mal....



Ja was bitte ?


----------



## maverick65 (2. August 2010)

jaha..., ich bin ja schon am hochladen. 












mehr im Album.
Die letzte Aufnahme ist noch die beste, ungeschnitten hier hochgeladen. 

Ich muß noch viel lernen. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja was bitte ?



mich dran hängen wenn lehrstunden gegeben werden


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mich dran hängen wenn lehrstunden gegeben werden



laß uns doch mal gemeinsam zum Üben hinfahren. Ich will auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch mal hin und weitertrainieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> laß uns doch mal gemeinsam zum Üben hinfahren. Ich will auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch mal hin und weitertrainieren.



sehr gerne...da kommt bestimmt auch noch ein offenbacher mit....wie mußt du denn arbeiten?


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr gerne...da kommt bestimmt auch noch ein offenbacher mit....wie mußt du denn arbeiten?



Arbeiten-was ist das? Ich hab schon Urlaub und laß die Füße baumeln. Also ich bin flexibel und richte mich nach dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr gerne...da kommt bestimmt auch noch ein offenbacher mit....wie mußt du denn arbeiten?



wo willst du hin?


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wo willst du hin?



bk!


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> bk!



wollte den Luxx mal fragen, da er sich doch in OF nicht auskennt.


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wollte den Luxx mal fragen, da er sich doch in OF nicht auskennt.



meinst du er weiß nicht wo der BK ist? Wenn nicht werde ich ihn lotzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

ist das nicht da wo sie die schneckchen aufeinandergehäuft haben?


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist das nicht da wo sie die schneckchen aufeinendergehäuft haben?



Häh 

Schick dir mal den Link aus Google Maps per PN.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Häh
> 
> Schick dir mal den Link aus Google Maps per PN.



mußt nicht...der bk heißt auch schneckenberg....


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Häh
> 
> Schick dir mal den Link aus Google Maps per PN.



mir auch


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mußt nicht...der bk heißt auch schneckenberg....



oder "Grix"  http://offenbach.wikia.com/wiki/Deponie_Grix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mußt nicht...der bk heißt auch schneckenberg....



Sorry schon passiert, das er auch Schneckenberg heißt wußte ich nicht, passt aber zu mir.


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> oder "Grix"  http://offenbach.wikia.com/wiki/Deponie_Grix



Scheinbar denken die Benutzer des BK heute immer noch es wäre eine Mülldeponie. Sie werfen ihren Müll einfach in die Botanik, das fand ich schon ziemlich erschreckend.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

Das Problem besteht doch meistens, waren wir frueher eigentlich besser?


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht doch meistens, waren wir frueher eigentlich besser?



keine Ahnung ist schon zu lange her, da kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

*grinsganzbreit


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

bist du breit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

das wär jetzt nicht schlecht

bei mir gehts nicht am mittwoch


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wär jetzt nicht schlecht
> 
> bei mir gehts nicht am mittwoch



Wie wärs dann Morgen, weiß ja nicht wie du arbeiten mußt. Mittwoch ist bei mir auch schlecht.


----------



## roberto.d (2. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Roberto: Noch mal danke für die Lehrstunde und müssen wir mal wiederholen.





maverick65 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Dank an Roberto, man kann gut mit ihm "arbeiten", außerdem finde ich ihn als Lehrmeister richtig klasse.



Vielen Dank, das höre ich natürlich gern und es macht mir auch echt Spaß ein paar Tipps weiterzugeben....vielleicht sollte ich über einen Jobwechsel nachdenken 
Gegen eine Wiederholung habe ich jedenfalls nichts einzuwenden.



maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich muß noch viel lernen.
> 
> Gruß Mav. [/SIZE]
> [/SIZE]



Mav, auch wenn Deine Bilder und das kleine nette Video Deinen eigenen Ansprüchen (noch) nicht genügen, ich finde sie gut und da können wir gern mal wieder miteinander "arbeiten". So macht Arbeit Spaß 

P.S. Wenn es bei mir morgen auf Arbeit nicht zu lange wird, dann dreh ich vielleicht auch noch ne Runde....aber leider geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gegen null


----------



## kawilli (2. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das höre ich natürlich gern und es macht mir auch echt Spaß ein paar Tipps weiterzugeben....vielleicht sollte ich über einen Jobwechsel nachdenken
> Gegen eine Wiederholung habe ich jedenfalls nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Jobwechsel würd ich mir noch mal überlegen. Stell dir mal vor der Eine bezahlt dich mit Schutzanzügen, der Andere mit Klebstoff usw.  Ein einträglicher Job sieht anders aus.
Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch Morgen mit ner kleinen Runde, dann könnten wir ja da weitermachen, wo wir aufgehört haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann Morgen, weiß ja nicht wie du arbeiten mußt. Mittwoch ist bei mir auch schlecht.



muß noch kette draufmachen, schaltung einstellen und vorderrad flicken....wenns wetter passt könnt ich ab halb sechs


----------



## kawilli (3. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß noch kette draufmachen, schaltung einstellen und vorderrad flicken....wenns wetter passt könnt ich ab halb sechs



Will heute noch ein bischen Flachstrecke machen, muß noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten. Klingel durch wenn du Bescheid weißt obs bei dir klappt. Um 06:00 kommt der Regen wiedernein keine Ahnung hoffe das es trocken bleibt.


----------



## maverick65 (4. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Mav, auch wenn Deine Bilder und das kleine nette Video Deinen eigenen Ansprüchen (noch) nicht genügen, ich finde sie gut ...



Nein, sie genügen nicht, mir nicht. Ich habe an dem WE viel neues ausprobiert und genug vergeigt. Aus so einer Knipse ist noch viel mehr rauszuholen. Mir schwirrt gerade sowas im Kopf rum, Location wird BK sein. Natürlich wird es eine "gestellte" Szene... 2-3 Äktsch´n-Spots in SO einem Bild wollen geplant, abgesprochen und auch "gefahren" werden wollen. Von der Erstellung/Bearbeitung ganz zu schweigen. Ein *U*ltra*W*eit*W*inkel-Objektiv habe ich gerade bestellt. Einen bezahlbaren Nodalpunktadapter brauche ich auch noch und hoffe auf Hopi´s Hilfe. . Ich behaupte jetzt mal: sowas hat es in dieser Community noch nicht gegeben, wenn es denn funzt....

Weil Videoschnipsel (mein 1. in der Praxis) Gefallen gefunden hat, lege ich noch einen nach. An der Kameraführung muß ich noch arbeiten, der Stativkopf ist für Videoschwenk eher ungeeignet. Egal, guckst du hier

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2010)

mav...hast du eigentlich noch zeit zum fahren?  


schicke sache die du da vor hast


----------



## maverick65 (4. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mav...hast du eigentlich noch zeit zum fahren?



Fahren ist mir im Moment auch nicht so wichtig. Da ich eh kein Auto habe, also nirgendwo mit meinem Rad hinkomme. Ich vervollständige gerade meine Knipse-Ausrüstung und muss für gescheites Material viele Euronen über den Tisch legen. Ende des Jahres, im kommenden Frühjahr bleibt vielleicht was für ein Auto übrig. 
Solange "Ihr" mich als Nur-Knipse-Heini akzeptiert und ich meinem 2. Hobby frönen kann, ist meine kleine Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## kawilli (4. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nein, sie genügen nicht, mir nicht. Ich habe an dem WE viel neues ausprobiert und genug vergeigt. Aus so einer Knipse ist noch viel mehr rauszuholen. Mir schwirrt gerade sowas im Kopf rum, Location wird BK sein. Natürlich wird es eine "gestellte" Szene... 2-3 Äktsch´n-Spots in SO einem Bild wollen geplant, abgesprochen und auch "gefahren" werden wollen. Von der Erstellung/Bearbeitung ganz zu schweigen. Ein *U*ltra*W*eit*W*inkel-Objektiv habe ich gerade bestellt. Einen bezahlbaren Nodalpunktadapter brauche ich auch noch und hoffe auf Hopi´s Hilfe. . Ich behaupte jetzt mal: sowas hat es in dieser Community noch nicht gegeben, wenn es denn funzt....
> 
> Weil Videoschnipsel (mein 1. in der Praxis) Gefallen gefunden hat, lege ich noch einen nach. An der Kameraführung muß ich noch arbeiten, der Stativkopf ist für Videoschwenk eher ungeeignet. Egal, guckst du hier
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Also für mich hört sich das an, als würdest du planen ein Spaceshutle zum Mars zu schießen. Meinen Ansprüchen genügt die Qualität der Bilder und Filme vollends. Soll doch auch kein Kunstwerk werden, oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (4. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Fahren ist mir im Moment auch nicht so wichtig.



Fotografieren ist auch deutlich ungefährlicher! 
Wobei ich mich letzte Woche beim WC in Champery auch beim Fotografieren einmal abgelegt habe. So steil und rutschig war es da.
Wenn ihr noch mal so eine Fotosession in der Nähe macht wäre ich als Fotograf auch gerne mal dabei, den Bombenkrater wollte ich mir auch sonst schon lange mal ansehen.


----------



## maverick65 (4. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Soll doch auch kein Kunstwerk werden, oder doch?



Kein Kunstwerk, nur meine Art aus der Knipse was rauszuholen. Anlieger, Drops, Action gibt es zu Hauf im Netz. Wenig, was mein Auge reizt. Guck mal Bilder von Mac80 oder von Linda.S.  DAS hat Niveau. Will ich aber nicht kopieren, will mein eigenes Ding.


----------



## maverick65 (4. August 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch mal so eine Fotosession in der Nähe macht wäre ich als Fotograf auch gerne mal dabei



Vorsicht mit dem Begriff "Fotograf": [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4T_2_rmCqs"]YouTube- Du bist kein Fotograf ![/nomedia]"!  Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen...

Am 14. und/oder 15. könnte ich wieder zum Bk, dann hoffentlich mit UWW und selbstgebauter Halterung zum Filmen. Das wäre schon geil: jemand, der sich damit auskennt und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## kawilli (4. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Kein Kunstwerk, nur meine Art aus der Knipse was rauszuholen. Anlieger, Drops, Action gibt es zu Hauf im Netz. Wenig, was mein Auge reizt. Guck mal Bilder von Mac80 oder von Linda.S.  DAS hat Niveau. Will ich aber nicht kopieren, will mein eigenes Ding.



Wow hab mir die Fotos von Mac80 mal angeschaut. Diese Nachtaufnahmen sind der Hammer, das hat wirklich schon was mit Kunst zu tun. Sag mal Mav ich fahre bald in Urlaub und wollte da natürlich auch ein paar schöne Fotos schießen. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen kleinen Crashkurs geben, wie ich das mir mögliche aus meiner kamera raushole?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

.


----------



## xtccc (6. August 2010)

ich möchte gern am sonntag die gipfellagen des taunus erklimmen...wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2010)

Sag mal ne Uhrzeit


----------



## xtccc (6. August 2010)

10:00...


----------



## kawilli (6. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> 10:00...



Frühaufsteher bin vielleicht dabei. Was schwebt dir denn vor, FB-AK-FB oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (6. August 2010)

jaja..die klassik-tour...


----------



## maverick65 (7. August 2010)

immer dieses "jaja"... 


Am 21.08. kommt ein Fremdling zum 4x in den Taunus und wir werden das Übliche + weiße Mauer und den Trail zum Bogenschießplatz fahren. Wenn Wetter passt auch Wasserspiele die 3.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## xtccc (7. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...Fremdling zum 4x in den Taunus...



4cross im taunus ?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2010)

Wetter sieht bisher  o.k. aus. Wenn sich bis 9:30 nix ändert bin ich  1000 an der hohemark


----------



## xtccc (8. August 2010)

hier pisst es wie sau...


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> hier pisst es wie sau...



Hier auch da fällt für mich Taunus aus sieht nicht aus als würde es heute noch mal besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2010)

o.k. das wetter hat gewonnen..vorhin hatt ich scheinbar die augen noch nicht richtig auf, jetzt nach nem bissi wasser im gesicht siehts gar nicht mehr gut aus....das bike bleibt im keller!


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2010)

Da hast du ja noch mal glück gehabt!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2010)

Na du darfst natürlich nicht fehlen...


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na du darfst natürlich nicht fehlen...



Hast du vielleicht Lust noch ne Flachrunde zu machen? So immer vor dem nächsten Regen herfahren und rechtzeitig zu Hause falls es wieder schifft.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na du darfst natürlich nicht fehlen...


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



Und Uwe ?


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



Na scheinbar hat Uwe keinen Bock. Also wann und wo treffen wir uns denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2010)

habs zu spät gesehen...so ne kurze runde nach dreieichenhain zum eissalon von dort zurück an rockys "ich zeig dir mal wie das geht"-stelle wär nicht schlecht gewesen 

jetzt war ich mit frau und hund


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs zu spät gesehen...so ne kurze runde nach dreieichenhain zum eissalon von dort zurück an rockys "ich zeig dir mal wie das geht"-stelle wär nicht schlecht gewesen
> 
> jetzt war ich mit frau und hund



 Kann ja mal passieren. Aber lustig wars trotzdem.
Geht ihr aufs Weinfest in NI?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Na scheinbar hat Uwe keinen Bock. Also wann und wo treffen wir uns denn?



Sorry so war das nicht gemeint!
Aber demnächst können wir ja mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. August 2010)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2010)

Moin Rattenfänger, zurück aus dem Norden?


@Kawilli: hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sorry so war das nicht gemeint!
> Aber demnächst können wir ja mal eine Runde drehen.



kein Problem dachte nur es wäre ein unmoralisches Angebot. hab dafür mit Uwe noch ne schöne kleine-große Runde gedreht. Weinfest sieht langweilig aus bin eben dran vorbei gefahren.

@:Hopi auch wieder im Lande? Wie war Dänemark? Bestimmt kalt und verregnet, oder.


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kawilli: hat Spaß gemacht



Jo hat es vielleicht schaffen wir ja bis Mittwoch noch so eine Feierabendrunde, denn dann bin ich weg.


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> .
> 
> @:Hopi auch wieder im Lande? Wie war Dänemark? Bestimmt kalt und verregnet, oder.



So braun war ich schon lange nicht mehr ! Leider war der Wind bescheiden, aber das Wetter und der CP waren super. 3-4 min zum Strand vor den Dünen und 1 min zum Fjord am CP 
War bestimmt nicht unser letzter Urlaub dort oben, aber August ist eine ganz bescheidene Zeit (für Wind).


----------



## Gaden (9. August 2010)

Hey...

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch lust hat, die woche mal mit mir nach offenbach auf die BDO zu fahren, bisi freeriden...
zeit und tag is nicht relevant, hab ja noch ferien^^


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA0WO4UOLUs"]YouTube- âªFreeride Oberbayern 2â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## maverick65 (9. August 2010)

Gaden schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch lust hat, die woche mal mit mir nach offenbach auf die BDO zu fahren, bisi freeriden...
> zeit und tag is nicht relevant, hab ja noch ferien^^



Der Frage schließe ich mich an. Bei mir ist allerdings wieder nicht mit einem Drahtesel zu rechnen. We ist zwar noch bissi hin, doch Sa. oder So. wäre für mich ok. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Gaden (10. August 2010)

@ mav

des trifft sich selativ gut 
fr bin ich in winterberg und am samstag wollte ich mit noch nem reund nach off...
ich würde sagen, wir halten hier mal kontakt damit es nicht untergeht 

ansonsten, wenn jemand lust hat unter der woche zu fahren  sagt bescheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (10. August 2010)

use your DUDEN please !


----------



## kawilli (10. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> use your DUDEN please !



Danke XTCCC, hab vom Lesen schon manchmal Kopfweh.


----------



## dummundhilflos (10. August 2010)

High Gaden und Maverick65,wie wärs mit morgen so gegen 19.00?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> use your DUDEN please !



Klugscheiszer


----------



## Uni560 (10. August 2010)

Hey!
Jo klar... morgen abend bin ich unterhalb von Darmstadt ne Runde Trails jagen. Da fühl ich mich eigentlich sicherer als im BDO, aber Donnerstag Nachmittag, so ab 17 Uhr ca. wäre ich auch wieder dabei =)


----------



## dummundhilflos (10. August 2010)

wasn nu?is morgen abend einer von euch im wald??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (10. August 2010)

dummundhilflos schrieb:


> wasn nu?is morgen abend einer von euch im wald??



Was ist denn nun? Ist morgen Abend einer von euch im Wald?

@ xtccc: Ist es so besser? 
@ dummundhilflos: koof dich ´ne Tüte Deutsch, mich hat´s och geholft.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun? Ist morgen Abend einer von euch im Wald?
> 
> @ xtccc: Ist es so besser?
> @ dummundhilflos: koof dich ´ne Tüte Deutsch, mich hat´s och geholft.



Warum seid ihr denn so auf die Rechtschreibung fixiert? Das hier ist ein MTB-Forum und kein Deutsch-LK-Forum... 

@all: ich bin vielleicht am Samstag für ein paar Stunden im BK. Kommt drauf an wann ich hier in Aachen loskomme.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. August 2010)

@maverick65 Man Dir muss ja langweilig sein.Außerdem sollte Dir mein Nick doch verraten,daß jeglicher Versuch an meinen Verstand zu appelieren,völlig vergebens ist....


Aufgrund der Wetterlage werd ich heut nicht kommen.aber auf jeden Fall am Weekender.und diesmal denk ich auch an Insektenspray.Kann ich euch beim BDO nur empfehlen...


----------



## maverick65 (11. August 2010)

Yep, langweilig. Dein Nick ist doch nur eine Ausrede, außerdem hat es doch geholfen.  Danke! Einen kleinen Tip noch, aber bitte nicht gleich wieder überbewerten: nach dem Satzzeichen ein Leerzeichen einfügen. 
Nicht immer jeden Satz auf die Goldwaage legen.

Dann bis Samstag im BK, Mückenspray ist schon in der Fototasche. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Gaden (11. August 2010)

also samstag bin ich auch auf jeden fall auf der BDO

heute eher net, weils ja regnen soll 
und vonwegen insekten...also im moment geht es eig...war gestern bei der wärme da und es ging eig...ab und zu mal en tierchen aber naja...mehr fahren und dann geht des^^


@ dumm und hilflos...meverick65

wann kommt ihr denn dann am samstag?


----------



## Uni560 (11. August 2010)

Gaden, Samstag könnte ich mittags/nachmittags da sein. Irgendwas zwischen 13 und 18 Uhr.. Will halt noch am Grünen See ein wenig rumgurken und meinen Lieblingstrail fahren


----------



## roberto.d (11. August 2010)

@ maverick65: Schade, bin am Wochenende in der Heimat unterwegs, da der Geburtstag meiner Mum ansteht. Ansonsten würde ich mich der Fotosession gern wieder anschließen. Dann aber halt beim nächsten Mal.

@all: Euch viel Spaß am WE im BK


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. August 2010)

Jo Mav, dange für den Tipp.

@Gaden;  sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis dahin,wir können ja eine Uhrzeit ausmachen.
              Vielleicht mit Sechserkarton und Ew Grill....

               also bis denne Parents...


----------



## Gaden (11. August 2010)

also zur uhrzeit...ich denke mal das ich so um ca. halb 3 da bin...
aber grillen geht bei mir leider nicht, weil ich an dem abend aufm gb bin und dann schon so um...6 bzw 7 gehe...aber mal schauen...von mir sind ja ncoh freunde dabei, ich denke mal, die bleiben länger oder gehen danach wieder gesellig im BK essen xD


----------



## xtccc (12. August 2010)

was läuft denn am wochenende ? taunus, beerfelden oder willingen ?

tom, rocky, HR1 etc... ????

rafft euch uff !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (12. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> was läuft denn am wochenende ? taunus, beerfelden oder willingen ?
> 
> tom, rocky, HR1 etc... ????
> 
> rafft euch uff !



Ich raff mich jetzt auf und fahr gediegen nach Bella Italia. Am WE Mottolino Bikepark in Livigno. Ich wünsche allen Freireitern eine schöne Zeit und laßt Euch von dem schlechten Wetter nicht abhalten und reitet die Trails. Ich hoffe das wir uns in 2 Wochen gesund und munter wieder sehen und meine Knochen und mein Bike alles heil überstehen. Let´s Rock

Gruß Karsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> was läuft denn am wochenende ? taunus, beerfelden oder willingen ?
> 
> tom, rocky, HR1 etc... ????
> 
> rafft euch uff !



habs noch im kreuz...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> was läuft denn am wochenende ? taunus, beerfelden oder willingen ?
> 
> tom, rocky, HR1 etc... ????
> 
> rafft euch uff !



Am Samstag habe ich am haus zu werkeln und Sonntag beginnt die neue Eishockeysaison.

Aber in 2 Wochen habe ich ein paar Tage frei und wollte unter der Woche mal nach Winterberg. Wie schaut's da bei euch aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> was läuft denn am wochenende ? taunus, beerfelden oder willingen ?
> 
> tom, rocky, HR1 etc... ????
> 
> rafft euch uff !



wenns bei mir überhaupt klappt, dann taunus


----------



## dummundhilflos (13. August 2010)

High Parents also morgen dann so gegen halb 3 beim BDO!?
bis denne


----------



## Hopi (13. August 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Samstag habe ich am haus zu werkeln und Sonntag beginnt die neue Eishockeysaison.



Das ist doch noch Wassereis  (vergess die Schwimmflügen nicht ) ich warte auch wieder auf Schnee


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2010)

ich dachte die Lions gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Hopi (13. August 2010)

Betriebssport, wenn ich richtig liege . August ist eine geile Zeit zum anfangen, man kommt aus der Halle und bekommt erst mal einen Hitzeschock


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2010)

So wie es im Moment aussieht, bin ich morgen nicht mit dabei. Bin erst gerade aus Aachen wieder gekommen und werde am WE noch einiges Aufarbeiten müssen... 

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß und macht schöne Fotos.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. August 2010)

Ist denn überhaupt einer von den mir bekannten Tätern vor Ort?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. August 2010)

Wenn ihr einen Neu-Einsteiger mitnehmt würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mitfahren. Im Taunus kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus. Hab allerdings ein reines Downhill-Bike, sollte also nur bergab gehen 
Und für den Anfang auch technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein....


----------



## Uni560 (13. August 2010)

hey allerseits ..

ich kann morgen leider nicht am BDO sein 
Hab mir ne Bronchitis zugezogen und darf jetzt Antibiotika schlucken.
Scheiss Jahreszeit. Euch viel spaß morgen!


----------



## Gaden (13. August 2010)

hey...
tut mir leid, aber da is moin en wichtiger termin bei mir reingeplatz...
vil ich denke mal ihr werdet nicht allein sein oder?
aber wenn ich es schaffe, komm ich noch mal kurz vorbei 

wenn nicht, good ride 

gaden


----------



## xtccc (13. August 2010)

so...bin morgen früh um 11 an der hohemark...


----------



## kawilli (15. August 2010)

ein Hallo an alle Daheimgebliebenen. Drei Tage Livigno überlebt, trotz massivem Dauerregen und Schlamm ohne Ende. Ich bin total kaputt, das war so anstrengend bei diesem Wetter und diesen Temperaturen zu biken. Tageshöchsttemperaturen um 9grad und 10 kg Schlamm am Bike und am Körper. Morgen gehts weiter nach Bruneck zum Dolomiti Freeride. Die Aussichten sehen vielversprechend aus und die Trails sind aller erste Sahne. Jetzt muß nur noch das Material und mein armer geschundener Körper mitmachen, dann wirds doch noch ein Traumurlaub. Allen Daheimgebliebenen eine schöne Woche und macht was draus.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (19. August 2010)

Samstag ölf Uhr Hohemark. Pommes und Co sind dabei, vielleicht auch MissQuax wenn sich ihre anbahnende Erkältung endlich mal auskekst.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## roberto.d (20. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Samstag ölf Uhr Hohemark. Pommes und Co sind dabei, vielleicht auch MissQuax wenn sich ihre anbahnende Erkältung endlich mal auskekst.
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Da bin ich dabei!!! Ich dachte schon hier sind alle eingeschlafen.  Es wird aber per Rad hoch gefahren, oder? Hab aber leider nur maximal 3h Zeit, was ja für ne Endurorunde reichen sollte.


----------



## pommes5 (20. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Es wird aber per Rad hoch gefahren, oder?



Hatten wir eigentlich nicht vor


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei!!! Ich dachte schon hier sind alle eingeschlafen.  Es wird aber per Rad hoch gefahren, oder? Hab aber leider nur maximal 3h Zeit, was ja für ne Endurorunde reichen sollte.



Moin Roberto,
also um 9:00 würde ich eine Runde mit hochfahren


----------



## roberto.d (20. August 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hatten wir eigentlich nicht vor



na da muss ich wohl doch meine eigenen Runde drehen, euch viel Spaß


----------



## pommes5 (20. August 2010)

Im Herbst mal, wenn der Bus nicht mehr fährt  Bis dahin, wenn wir schonmal da sind, möchten wir das bergabfahren genießen und das geht nunmal bedeutend besser, wenn man vorher nicht hochstrampeln musste.


----------



## Slartibartfass (21. August 2010)

roberto: Wollte mit ner Freundin Sonntag auch auf den Feldberg und dann mal ne schöne Strecke runter. Ordentliche Bikes sind vorhanden (V.SX und Stereo), Fahrtechnisch sind wir aber noch am Anfang... Lust uns mal ein Bischen was zu zeigen? Hohemark klingt gut, das sollten wir mit dem Auto finden. Von dort aus könnten wir dann starten.


----------



## xtccc (21. August 2010)

gruss an die beteiligten protagonisten von heute...

was mach ich denn jetzt mit den minions ? ich kann die durchschläge mit den pellen schon gar nicht mehr zählen..


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. August 2010)

Schmeiß die Scheiszdinger weg und sie zu das du bis nächste Woche Samstag dein Radl für WiBe fertig hast


----------



## maverick65 (22. August 2010)

Boah, was bin ich eingerostet.. Und trotzdem hatte ich am Ende wieder dieses gewisse Grinsen... 

Die Knipse war natürlich auch 
dabei: 

















Gruß Mav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (22. August 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schmeiß die Scheiszdinger weg und sie zu das du bis nächste Woche Samstag dein Radl für WiBe fertig hast



si senor !

@roberto: das gummimonster wiegt 470 gramm


----------



## roberto.d (22. August 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> roberto: Wollte mit ner Freundin Sonntag auch auf den Feldberg und dann mal ne schöne Strecke runter. Ordentliche Bikes sind vorhanden (V.SX und Stereo), Fahrtechnisch sind wir aber noch am Anfang... Lust uns mal ein Bischen was zu zeigen? Hohemark klingt gut, das sollten wir mit dem Auto finden. Von dort aus könnten wir dann starten.



Hi Slartibartfass, war Samstag eine Runde drehen und hab heute Steuererklärung gemacht (war endlich mal fällig). Daher hab ich Dein Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen und ich hätte heute auch keine Zeit gahabt. Aber es klappt bestimmt beim nächsten Mal, einfach wieder melden hier im Forum. 



xtccc schrieb:


> @roberto: das gummimonster wiegt 470 gramm



Ja, da bekommt man noch was für sein Geld. 

Allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2010)

Heute waren wir noch in BF  jetzt bin ich völlig im Popo


----------



## Slartibartfass (22. August 2010)

roberto, danke für Antwort. Bei uns war heute auch nix mit früh aufstehn, dafür war es gestern zu spät :-D Sind gemütlich am Rhein nach Bingen gefahrn, war auch ganz angenehm.

Ja, nächsten Sonntag haben wir ins Auge gefasst für ne Tour, wenn sich hier ein Guide finded, der Rücksicht auf uns nimmt, wäre der Feldberg unsere erste Anlaufstelle. Sosnt werden wir wohl mim Zug nach Bingen und uns dort nen Weg suchen.


----------



## frankweber (22. August 2010)

Hab heut jemanden mit nem Puky im Wald gesehen

Wußte gar nicht, dass die auch Räder für große Jungs bauen

Cooles Teil 

...und der Junge ist auch gefahren wie ein Großer


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

ich war auch mal wieder zweirädrig unterwegs 













@ Hopi 

was machen denn die Knochen  die alten, morschen  und was macht dein Spanier????


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hab heut jemanden mit nem Puky im Wald gesehen
> 
> Wußte gar nicht, dass die auch Räder für große Jungs bauen
> 
> ...



Tja unser Lugxx...der kann was


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2010)

@frank: jetzt übertreibst du's aber, schön das man sich mal wieder gesehen hat

@germanexport: sieht aus als hätten nicht nur wir gestern spaß gehabt 

@hotrod1: mußt jetzt gar nicht schleimen, wir haben alle gemerkt das du nicht dabei warst. schade, bad kreuznach hätt dir sicher auch gefallen.


----------



## Hopi (23. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Hopi
> 
> was machen denn die Knochen  die alten, morschen  und was macht dein Spanier????



Ach den Knochen geht es ganz gut, aber die Kondition ist im Popo 

Der Spanier braucht einen Kunststoff Fender am Unterrohr weil ich sonst eine Anzeige wegen Lärmbelästigung bekomme  Aber er fährt sich sehr gut, nur was die Beschleunigung angeht, ist das V10 doch noch etwas besser. Aber das Summum ist was das Handling angeht schon in der Standart Einstellung (Radstand/Lenkwinkel) ein echt geiles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (25. August 2010)

@All: Hi Leute ich bin wieder im Lande. Hier war ja nicht viel los bei Euch, herrscht die große Sommerfaulheit vor?

hier mal eine kleine Bilanz von meinem Alpentrip. In 8 Tagen ca. 18500 Hm Bergab und etwas über 1000 Hm knackig Bergauf( gott sei Dank nicht mehr). Bergauf war für mich die Hölle, hauptsächlich schieben und tragen, so steil war das da. Aber die gefahrenen Trails Bergab waren ein Traum. Schwierigkeitsgrad S2-S4, bis hart an die Grenze des fahrbaren. Das Spektrum zog sich von extrem steilen, grob gerölligen Hochgebirgstrails bis flowigen, schnellen und technischen Waldtrails. Das Wetter war in Livigno total Sche..e. Es hat ständig geregnet und war saukalt auf 2800 m. Am letzten Tag hat es sogar geschneit auf den Gipfeln. Dann rüber in die Dolomiten und das Wetter wurde jeden Tag schöner. Die Kulisse war ein Traum, Marmolada, Sella u.s.w.. Die Dolomiten sind einfach das geilste Bikerevier der Welt, da kriegste ständig einen Orgasmus beim Fahren und beim Schauen. Nur nicht Beides gleichzeitig machen, sonst gibts doll Aua und du liegst auf der Nase. War schon recht Anspruchsvoll. Das Enduro hat alles klaglos ohne Schaden überstanden und war auch in schwierigstem Terrain nicht überfordert. Ich dagegen hab mir an Tag 4 das Knie verdreht und bin dann den ganzen Rest der Tour mit Schmerzen tapfer weitergefahren. Aber fragt nicht wie kaputt ich war. Ich hatte Schmerzen in jedem Muskel und die Höhenluft hat mir auch mächtig zu schaffen gemacht. Aber alles in allem war es jeden Schmerz wert, einfach ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis. Fotos folgen noch, kann aber ein bischen dauern. Muß erst von allen Teilnehmern die ganzen Bilder einsammeln und dann aussortieren. Hier mal ei kleiner Vorgeschmack.


----------



## maverick65 (26. August 2010)

Die Bilder kommen mir so bekannt vor, ich sage nur: Kona-Tom . Ich hoffe er schneidet noch ein gescheites Video aus dem Material von seiner GoPro. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## kawilli (26. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Die Bilder kommen mir so bekannt vor, ich sage nur: Kona-Tom . Ich hoffe er schneidet noch ein gescheites Video aus dem Material von seiner GoPro.
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Jo hoffe ich auch. Insgesamt hat er 30 GB gefilmt, kann also ne Weile dauern.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> @All: Hi Leute ich bin wieder im Lande. Hier war ja nicht viel los bei Euch, herrscht die große Sommerfaulheit vor?
> 
> hier mal eine kleine Bilanz von meinem Alpentrip. In 8 Tagen ca. 18500 Hm Bergab und etwas über 1000 Hm knackig Bergauf( gott sei Dank nicht mehr). Bergauf war für mich die Hölle, hauptsächlich schieben und tragen, so steil war das da. Aber die gefahrenen Trails Bergab waren ein Traum. Schwierigkeitsgrad S2-S4, bis hart an die Grenze des fahrbaren. Das Spektrum zog sich von extrem steilen, grob gerölligen Hochgebirgstrails bis flowigen, schnellen und technischen Waldtrails. Das Wetter war in Livigno total Sche..e. Es hat ständig geregnet und war saukalt auf 2800 m. Am letzten Tag hat es sogar geschneit auf den Gipfeln. Dann rüber in die Dolomiten und das Wetter wurde jeden Tag schöner. Die Kulisse war ein Traum, Marmolada, Sella u.s.w.. Die Dolomiten sind einfach das geilste Bikerevier der Welt, da kriegste ständig einen Orgasmus beim Fahren und beim Schauen. Nur nicht Beides gleichzeitig machen, sonst gibts doll Aua und du liegst auf der Nase. War schon recht Anspruchsvoll. Das Enduro hat alles klaglos ohne Schaden überstanden und war auch in schwierigstem Terrain nicht überfordert. Ich dagegen hab mir an Tag 4 das Knie verdreht und bin dann den ganzen Rest der Tour mit Schmerzen tapfer weitergefahren. Aber fragt nicht wie kaputt ich war. Ich hatte Schmerzen in jedem Muskel und die Höhenluft hat mir auch mächtig zu schaffen gemacht. Aber alles in allem war es jeden Schmerz wert, einfach ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis. Fotos folgen noch, kann aber ein bischen dauern. Muß erst von allen Teilnehmern die ganzen Bilder einsammeln und dann aussortieren. Hier mal ei kleiner Vorgeschmack.



Hört sich ja gut an!
War das eine geführte Tour?
// Rocky


----------



## kawilli (26. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an!
> War das eine geführte Tour?
> // Rocky



Ja war über die Rasenmäher, sprich Holger Mayer, gebucht.


----------



## ratte (26. August 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren.

Hat jemand am Samstag Vormittag (ca. 10 Uhr Verhandlungsbasis) Lust und Zeit für ein nettes Ründchen ab der HM?

EDIT: Oha, die Wetterprognosen sind ja frisch/feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (27. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren.
> 
> Hat jemand am Samstag Vormittag (ca. 10 Uhr Verhandlungsbasis) Lust und Zeit für ein nettes Ründchen ab der HM?
> 
> EDIT: Oha, die Wetterprognosen sind ja frisch/feucht.



Hallo Ratte,
ich hätte ja schon Lust, aber ich schwanke noch zwischen Bikepark (Wibe, was eigentlich mein Plan war), Erkältung auskurieren und Bikeinspektion (Bremsen entlüften). Vor allem wenn ich auf das Wetter schaue dann tendiere ich eher zum ausschlafen, Erkältung auskurieren und mir keinen Stress machen bevor es abends noch zum Rock the Ballet in die alte Oper geht.
Vielleicht entscheide ich mich noch spontan am Nachmittag oder Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu drehen, aber das ist schlecht planbar.
Viele Grüße, Roberto.


----------



## kawilli (27. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo Ratte,
> ich hätte ja schon Lust, aber ich schwanke noch zwischen Bikepark (Wibe, was eigentlich mein Plan war), Erkältung auskurieren und Bikeinspektion (Bremsen entlüften). Vor allem wenn ich auf das Wetter schaue dann tendiere ich eher zum ausschlafen, Erkältung auskurieren und mir keinen Stress machen bevor es abends noch zum Rock the Ballet in die alte Oper geht.
> Vielleicht entscheide ich mich noch spontan am Nachmittag oder Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu drehen, aber das ist schlecht planbar.
> Viele Grüße, Roberto.



@Ratte+Roberto: Hi würde evtl. Morgen mitfahren, könntet ihr bitte heute Abend noch posten, ob und wann ihr fahrt. Hängt auch maßgeblich vom Wetter ab, der Regen nervt ja total. Lust habe ich ja aber wegzuschwimmen ist auch nicht mein Ding. Danke Karsten


----------



## xtccc (27. August 2010)

grade zurück aus WiBe...war zwar etwas feucht von oben & unten - aber es hat trotzdem mordsmäßig spass gemacht


----------



## ratte (27. August 2010)

Durch einen akuten Anfall von chronischer Unlust heute nachmittag muss ich morgen früh noch Arbeiten. 
In Anbetracht der zu erwartenden überhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit wird das wohl hoffentlich nicht so schwer fallen.
Wird also nix mit Radfahren, auch wenn es die einizge Möglichkeit dieses Wochenende gewesen wäre.


----------



## maverick65 (28. August 2010)

Alter Schwede..., wenn ich bei Idealbedingungen so fahren könnte, wie unser frisch verheirateter Spanier, dann... ja dann.... wäre ich mit meinen Fahrkünsten zufrieden. 
















Video gibt es später auch. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## roberto.d (29. August 2010)

Schön, das sieht doch schon mal wieder super aus und ich habs leider mal wieder nicht geschafft dieses WE. 

Dafür bremmst bei meinen Rädern jetzt alles wieder super.


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Schön, das sieht doch schon mal wieder super aus ...



*Danke!*


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2010)

Video:
Die Helmcamaufnahme ist natürlich nicht von mir..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8551/h 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8552/h

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2010)

Wer hat am Freitag frei und kommt mit nach WiBe?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2010)

ich hab frei...aber mitkommen? wird eher nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (30. August 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede..., wenn ich bei Idealbedingungen so fahren könnte, wie unser frisch verheirateter Spanier, dann... ja dann.... wäre ich mit meinen Fahrkünsten zufrieden.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



ich habs auch mal blitze gesehen...gibts da was von ?


----------



## hogan1986 (30. August 2010)

ich würde da auch gern mal mit, bin neu hier in frankfurt, un habe daheim (schwarzwald) vor 2 monaten angefangen trails zu fahren, also noch anfänger
bin aber nun erst einmal für mindestens 2 jahre hier
wäre aber ansich schon sehr interessiert hier auch n paar leute aus dem sport, sowie ein paar schöne strecken zu finden/kennen zu lernen
also wenn ihr mal fahren geht einfach bei mir melden, also an der hm war ich schonmal und bin ein bisschen durch den wald gefahren, und hab so kleinere fahrspuren gesehen
also wenn ihr euch mal "erbarmt" wäre echt super

ich fahre übrigends ein spezialiced sl comp von 2008
das sollte für die anforderungen ja reichen


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. August 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer hat am Freitag frei und kommt mit nach WiBe?



meinereiner hat grosses interesse, muss jedoch noch abwarten wie die lws auf den dieswöchigen arbeitseinsatz reagiert... mittwochabend weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2010)

Dann legen wie das auf Wiedervorlage Mittwoch.


----------



## maverick65 (1. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich habs auch mal blitze gesehen...gibts da was von ?



Leider nur eins, was nicht so gut ist:


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Leider nur eins, was nicht so gut ist:



das wär  bei mir schon gute qualiltät...ganz ohne blaustich


----------



## xtccc (1. September 2010)

zu schnell für die kamera


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

Epilierst Du dir da gerade den Popo


----------



## xtccc (1. September 2010)

näää...nur Schlamm abkratzen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (1. September 2010)

Da ist doch noch genug Platz..






Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

er ist ja auch noch nicht gelandet


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn mal wieder von einer gepflegten Runde Berg runter rollen, jetzt wo wir noch Sommerzeit haben und man bis 20:00 noch etwas erkennen kann .
Ich dachte mal FR in andere Richtung, oben parken und gleich runter fahren  um sich dann erst kaputt zu machen.


----------



## ratte (1. September 2010)

@Beerfelden-Fahrer:
Schon gesehen? *klick*


----------



## xtccc (1. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn mal wieder von einer gepflegten Runde Berg runter rollen, jetzt wo wir noch Sommerzeit haben und man bis 20:00 noch etwas erkennen kann .
> Ich dachte mal FR in andere Richtung, oben parken und gleich runter fahren  um sich dann erst kaputt zu machen.



ich war grad oben..die waldnazis haben wieder gewütet


----------



## ratte (1. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich war grad oben..die waldnazis haben wieder gewütet


Wie jetzt? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich war grad oben..die waldnazis haben wieder gewütet



Was heißt das? Ist die DH wieder kaputt oder stehen schon wieder so schöne Schilder im Wald rum?
Ich erbitte einen ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

Schade, aber ich dachte eh an etwas anderes   vom kleinen Feldi runter.


----------



## xtccc (1. September 2010)

die DH ist wieder von frisch gefällten Bäumen übersät...

elendige Forstfaschisten!


----------



## roberto.d (1. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> die DH ist wieder von frisch gefällten Bäumen übersät...
> 
> elendige Forstfaschisten!



Oh manno.....


----------



## Zilli (1. September 2010)

Das fand ich sehr stimmungsvoll mit dem "Dampf" (andere Pics sind auch schee)


maverick65 schrieb:


> ....





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer hat am Freitag frei und kommt mit nach WiBe?


 Termine .
Ich versuchs mal in der 2. Herbstferien-Woche, da hin zu kommen.... schaun mer mal was geht.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wär  bei mir schon gute qualiltät...ganz ohne blaustich


Müsse hiervon die Finger lassen :


----------



## maverick65 (2. September 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das fand ich sehr stimmungsvoll mit dem "Dampf" :


  Danke!



Zilli schrieb:


> Müsse hiervon die Finger lassen :


  Oder sich mit dem Weißabgleich bei EBV beschäftigen. 




  Falls demnächst mal wieder jemand aussieht wie XTCCC und HotRod am letzten WE, hätte ich einen Tipp: einfach bei der "Großen Wäsche" mitmachen.







Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. September 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Oder sich mit dem Weißabgleich bei EBV beschäftigen.
> ...



Das sieht sehr witzig aus...ich hoffe du hast die Kamera rausgenommen bevor du die Wäsche gestartet hast


----------



## wartool (2. September 2010)

was die gefällten Bäume angeht...
ich bin die DH gestern nicht gefahren.. jedoch waren unterhalb des Ak am Lips-Tempel sind auch wieder Bäume an den Traileinstiegen. Mehr kann ich wohl erst morgen berichten - vermute, es handelt sich wieder um die übliche "Herbst-der Forst ist noch da Aktion".. 

ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass sich die Bauaktivitäten in letzter Zeit echt überschlagen haben und das echt langsam kommen musste!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

junx es ist herbst...ab september ist der holzeinschlag erlaubt...alles mögliche wird gefällt damit die ofenbesitzer in den wald können um sich kaminholz machen. da bietet es sich doch an die bäume im sinne des forstes umfallen zu lassen...und wenn sich die mtbler darüber aufregen, um so besser 


das die dh wieder existiert wurde ja im forum genügend breitgetreten, sogar mit dem hinweis das der forst diesmal nicht dran kommt....jetzt hat ers gegenteil bewiesen und es hat ihm sicher spaß gemacht.

werd dann auch mal los gehen...junxspielzeug ausprobieren, trails freischneiden und dabei ein bissi holz fürn ofen machen 


ist doch jedes jahr im herbst das gleiche...die harvester sind bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs...endlich wieder anspruchsvolle trails


----------



## wartool (2. September 2010)

gegen das Fällen zwecks Ofenholz habe ich auch nix... mich stören (zumindest zeitweise) die Bäume, die ihren Weg in den Ofen nicht finden.. und einfach zum vergammeln auf den Trails liegen bleiben.. Aber du hast schon Recht.. ich ärger mich wahrscheinlich zu viel darüber.. und das freut wiederum Andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (2. September 2010)

ach wie lustig,schon wieder einmal eine trailzerstörungsaktion,wie lange wollen die das spielchen noch machen!
die wissen doch ganz genau was darauf hin passieren wirdich finds halt langsam lächerlich was da abläuft.
heidelberg hats erkannt,wiesbaden hoff.bald auch(da hakts noch ein bisschen)nur im taunus ist man für keinerlei kompromisse bereit und handelt sowas von steinzeitlich.
hat jemand fotos wie es grad wieder aussieht?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2010)

@D'willi - muss WiBe für morgen absagen. Ich krieg die Termine trotz Urlaub nicht unter einen Hut. Verschieben wir's mal um eine Woche.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

fastmike schrieb:


> ach wie lustig,schon wieder einmal eine trailzerstörungsaktion,wie lange wollen die das spielchen noch machen!
> die wissen doch ganz genau was darauf hin passieren wirdich finds halt langsam lächerlich was da abläuft.
> ....



ende vom lied das wieder ne neue dh gebaut wird...an anderer stelle und damit neues kaputt gemacht wird. der forst kann dann ja sagen: seht ihr die bösen biker machen alles kaputt!


 ...und wißt ihr was, mir ist das inzwischen schei$$egal...ich fahr wo ich will und wenn sein muß auch einfach quer durch den wald. mehr wie durch forstens hirnlosigkeit kaputt gemacht wird kann ich gar nicht kaputt machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und wißt ihr was, mir ist das inzwischen schei$$egal...ich fahr wo ich will und wenn sein muß auch einfach quer durch den wald. mehr wie durch forstens hirnlosigkeit kaputt gemacht wird kann ich gar nicht kaputt machen...


----------



## bestmove (2. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und wißt ihr was, mir ist das inzwischen schei$$egal...ich fahr wo ich will und wenn sein muß auch einfach quer durch den wald. mehr wie durch forstens hirnlosigkeit kaputt gemacht wird kann ich gar nicht kaputt machen...



So schauts


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2010)

@wb-interessenten: am montag soll die sonne scheinen... wer kommt mit?

@unsuwe: sag ich doch!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2010)

Montag klingt gut, bin dabei.


----------



## maverick65 (2. September 2010)

Ich auch. *Ohne Rad* sollte noch Platz, für mich, im Ulle sein.... 
Und wenn ich Frei bekomme, kläre ich bis morgen Abend. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## xtccc (2. September 2010)

wie siehts denn am samstag mit einer taunus-tour aus ? 10:00 HM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. September 2010)

Ich kann Sa. nicht und Mo. leider schon gar ned. 
Vllt. reicht es ja am So. mit den Wölfen mal zu "rudeln"; obwohl der Dämpfer vom Spezi gerade zum 3. mal (in 3 Jahren + 3 Monaten) defekt ist ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. September 2010)

@mav: dann wird natürlich ein Plätzchen für die forumspresse freigehalten. Diese Saison gibt's noch keine äkschenfotos von meinemeinem. Vielleicht kommen wenigstens ein paar spektakuläre sturzbilder dabei raus... Ich saß doch sooo lange auf nichts langhubigen. 
Für nen dritten Radler sollte eventuell auch noch Platz sein.


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> wie siehts denn am samstag mit einer taunus-tour aus ? 10:00 HM ?



Wir werden wohl am WE in Wildbad oder Todtnau sein


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. September 2010)

Dann sollten wir uns auch mal Gedanken über den Treffpunkt machen. Montag morgen im Berufsverkehr in die City macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## hoschi130 (3. September 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @wb-interessenten: am montag soll die sonne scheinen... wer kommt mit?
> 
> @unsuwe: sag ich doch!



HI,
wie sieht es Mo mit dem Zeitfaktor aus ,würde gern mit muß aber danach noch in die Nachtschicht
gruß Hoschi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. September 2010)

So, ich meld mich mal ab, denn ich fliege morgen für 2 Wochen nach Mallorca. Ohne Bike aber dafür mit Weibchen und viel Ruhe. Bis dann.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (3. September 2010)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalle !


----------



## frankweber (3. September 2010)

Lasst doch bitte solche bösen Sachen wie  "elendige Forstfaschisten"

So arglos, zu glauben, daß die  Forstleute hier nicht mitlesen darf man nicht sein 
Übrigens haben die am Donnerstag am Fuxi und am Teufelsquartier Autonummern aufgeschrieben von allen Fahrzeugen die offensichtlich mehr als ein Fahrrad geladen hatten.

Einer stand am Sandplacken, ein anderer am Teufelsquartier, die haben ständig miteinander telefoniert um Hinweise zu geben.


Deeskalation geht auf beiden Seiten anders.

Gruß Frank


----------



## maverick65 (3. September 2010)

Ich muß für Montag leider absagen: kein Frei bekommen , wenn dann nur Di und Mi. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Lasst doch bitte solche bösen Sachen wie  "elendige Forstfaschisten"
> 
> So arglos, zu glauben, daß die  Forstleute hier nicht mitlesen darf man nicht sein
> Übrigens haben die am Donnerstag am Fuxi und am Teufelsquartier Autonummern aufgeschrieben von allen Fahrzeugen die offensichtlich mehr als ein Fahrrad geladen hatten.
> ...



Meine Nummer können die gerne haben....
Mittlerweile ist es mit scheiszegal was die feinen Herren wollen...auf uns nimmt ja auch keiner Rücksicht. 
Somit das ganze offiziell: I don't give a ****!
Gruß und bis in 3 Wochen!


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. September 2010)

betrifft: montag nach wb
schade das mav nicht mitkommt.
ich lade um 900 einen genossen am eisernen steg in sachsenbeachbach ein. der bruder könnte irgendwo unterwegs (nähe bad homburger kreuz zusteigen. 
@hoschi: der ulle wäre somit voll, doch zum einen ist es nicht 100%, dass besagter zustieg des oben erwähnten erfolgt. mein nachbar fährt allerdings auch nach wb und hat eventuell noch platz für bike und rider. ich fahre spätestens gegen 1600 zurück, d.h. ca. 1800 ankunft in fra. melde dich bitte nochmal!


----------



## hoschi130 (4. September 2010)

@dschugaschwili:werde wohl selbst fahren ist logistisch besser von Altenstadt,laß mich Treffpunkt im wb wissen.

@Hot Rod1: viel Spaß auf Malle!


----------



## pecht (4. September 2010)

Guudeee Long Time no see. Ich wollte morgen (Sonntag) auch mal wieder bissi freireiten. Fährt eigentlich der Bus noch?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. September 2010)

@Tom und Hoschi - lasst es uns anders machen. Um Ffm rum ist für mich ein Umweg. Besser wäre es, wenn ich Hoschi in Altenstadt einlade - das liegt dann eh auf dem Weg - und wir uns in WiBe treffen.

Hoschi - schick mir mal deine Koordinaten und sag wann wir loswollen. Ich selbst will auch nicht zu spät wieder zurück sein, da ich abends in der ESH noch auf's Eis will.


----------



## hoschi130 (5. September 2010)

@Bruder Jörn- Koordinaten; Mühlweg 10b Enzheim, Jörg Freitag
Zeit ist mir gleich sagen wir 9 Uhr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. September 2010)

09hundert confirmed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. September 2010)

Ich war heut beinahe noch in siegen...


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

Ich denke ihr wollte nach WB


----------



## maverick65 (6. September 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Ich war heut beinahe noch in siegen...



Haste dich verfahren??!!  Alle heile geblieben?


----------



## hoschi130 (6. September 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Ich war heut beinahe noch in siegen...



was wolltest du denn in Siegen ,haste den Weg von wb nicht nach Hause gefunden.


----------



## Meister Alex (7. September 2010)

... gibt es da ein empfehlenswertes Krankenhaus??

Hoffe bei dir ist alles heile.

Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2010)

jetzt lass dir nicht alles aus der nase ziehen, los erzähl, was war?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. September 2010)

Bis vier als wir wieder gen Heimat aufbrachen war er noch ganz munter.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2010)

Ich war, wie bruder und hoschi bezeugen können, mit nem Buren und nem Iren unterwegs. Das ist die Erklärung für die beinahe deutschlandrundfahrt. 
Der wb-Ausflug ist spurlos an mir vorübergegangen. Keine Stürze, kein Materialschaden.
Sehr ungewohnt das ganze.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2010)

Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. September 2010)

Das sind aber sehr schön ausführliche Berichte von WiBe!

// Rocky


----------



## hoschi130 (8. September 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Ich war, wie bruder und hoschi bezeugen können, mit nem Buren und nem Iren unterwegs. Das ist die Erklärung für die beinahe deutschlandrundfahrt.
> Der wb-Ausflug ist spurlos an mir vorübergegangen. Keine Stürze, kein Materialschaden.
> Sehr ungewohnt das ganze.



bei Abfahrt war alles noch an seinem Platz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2010)

Rocky, was willst du denn hören? Es war eine Enttäuschung - alles planiert, kein Gerumpel auf der Strecke und Drops habe ich auch keine mehr finden können. 

Jaja, unsere 3 Pfadfinder. Ich kann mir deren Rückreise gut vorstellen.


----------



## xtccc (9. September 2010)

hat jemand am we laune & zeit für BF ?


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2010)

wir sind Sa und So da.


----------



## hoschi130 (10. September 2010)

meine Freizeit wurde leider mit Arbeit vergeben
euch viel Spaß Sa

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (11. September 2010)

Videoprojekt: Ich würde gerne ein Video von FFm machen, natürlich MTB-mäßig. Anfang im Hellen, die üblichen Locations. Ich hätte gerne ein wenig Äktsch im Film: Wallride, bissi Treppen hoch und runter. Dann was in der "Dunkelheit" einer Großstadt. Lichter und so. 
Mein Vorschlag: ich fahre DIE Spots, welche ihr für gut befindet, mit kleiner Knipseausrüstung und Rad, an. Keine Ahnung, welche DIE Spots sein könnten. Deswegen hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. An einem Abend könnte ich mit Meister Alex durch die City radeln, am nächsten mit HotRod, am nächsten mit Dschugga... usw. Die Locals sind hier gefragt/angesprochen. 

Ich will erstmal ein Drehbuch basteln, wenn es dann "richtig" losgeht brauche ich wieder alle Jungs beisammen, die mir dann beim Schleppen helfen.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Meister Alex (12. September 2010)

Gude,
bin dabei!!!
Die Treppen-Trais kennst du ja schon, in der Nähe ist auch noch ein kleiner Single Trail, Lohrberg ist immer noch offen,
die Brücke über die B521 an der BGU eignet sich hevorragend zum Wheelie fahren über dem Stau mit FFM und der Friedberger Warte im Hintergrund...
Du siehst, an mir und Ideen soll es nicht scheitern.
Denk bei Gelegenheit mal an die Bilder die du von deiner Funzel an mich schicken wolltest.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2010)

so, und hier der vollständigkeit halber auch noch ein kräftiges:
happy birthday to you,
happy birthday to you,
happy birthday lieber zilli,
happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

gut oder?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2010)

Happy Birthday Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2010)

@carsten:....wie war der sekt? Hicks


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2010)

Häbbie B-Day Carsten. 

Die allerbesten Wünsche zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2010)

Alles Gute, Zilli


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2010)

@zilli: meine herzlichste aneilnahme an diesem ereignis sei dir hiermit versichert.


----------



## kawilli (14. September 2010)

auch von mir alles Gute zum B-day und sauf nicht mehr als wie ich auch saufen würde.sonst:kotz:
zilli


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2010)

auch von uns die besten Wünsche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (14. September 2010)

.... öööh ja dann auch mal von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit und was man sonst noch so alles brauchen kann....

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2010)

Hallösche zusamme,
vielen Dank für die herzlichen Bekundungen .



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @zilli: meine herzlichste anteilnahme an diesem ereignis sei dir hiermit versichert.


Deine Sig trifft's treffend


----------



## maverick65 (15. September 2010)

Ich auch, ich auch, ich auch: herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## mr.naga (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

habe morgen (Samstag) ganz spontan einen Platz nach Willingen zu vergeben... Mein Mitfahrer ist abgesprungen, man könnte sich die Spritkosten teilen. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden. Ich würde gegen 8.00 Uhr in Frankfurt Rödelheim starten.
Da ich ab jetzt bis ca. 23.00Uhr kein Internet mehr habe bitte anrufen oder SMS 0177 3044129

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ratte (17. September 2010)

Mahlzeit.

Fährt hier morgen jemand zu ausgeschlafener Zeit im Taunus?


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2010)

Sonntag Taunus?


----------



## roberto.d (18. September 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So, ich meld mich mal ab, denn ich fliege morgen für 2 Wochen nach Mallorca. Ohne Bike aber dafür mit Weibchen und viel Ruhe. Bis dann.
> Gruß,
> Marco



Hallo an Alle, ich hatte doch glatt vergessen mich abzumelden, dafür melde ich mich wieder an.  War zwei Wochen in Island und es war super geil auch ohne Rad. Wer Natur liebt muss da mal hin. Habe Wale, Rentiere, Robben Polarlichter Glechter, Eisberge in Lagunen Geysire und noch vieles mehr gesehen.  




maverick65 schrieb:


> Videoprojekt: Ich würde gerne ein Video von FFm machen, natürlich MTB-mäßig. Anfang im Hellen, die üblichen Locations. Ich hätte gerne ein wenig Äktsch im Film: Wallride, bissi Treppen hoch und runter. Dann was in der "Dunkelheit" einer Großstadt. Lichter und so.
> Mein Vorschlag: ich fahre DIE Spots, welche ihr für gut befindet, mit kleiner Knipseausrüstung und Rad, an. Keine Ahnung, welche DIE Spots sein könnten. Deswegen hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. An einem Abend könnte ich mit Meister Alex durch die City radeln, am nächsten mit HotRod, am nächsten mit Dschugga... usw. Die Locals sind hier gefragt/angesprochen.
> 
> Ich will erstmal ein Drehbuch basteln, wenn es dann "richtig" losgeht brauche ich wieder alle Jungs beisammen, die mir dann beim Schleppen helfen.
> ...



Hi Mav, mir fällt im Moment nichts konkretes ein, sollte Dein Projekt aber starten wäre ich gern dabei. 



ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Fährt hier morgen jemand zu ausgeschlafener Zeit im Taunus?



Hallo Ratte, ich muss morgen leider noch mal richtig ausschlafen nach dem tollen Urlaub, ansonsten wäre ich gern dabei.

Ich habe allerdings nächste Woche noch Urlaub, deshalb will ich Montag vielleicht ne Runde drehen, vielleicht in den BK, am Dienstag will ich voraussichtlich nach Wintergberg, fahre aber von dort aus nach Thüringen (kann also keinen Platz im meinen Combo anbieten) um mit ein paar alten Kumpels am Mitwoch und Donnerstag zu fahren und dann sehen wir uns am Freitag in Thale. 

Vielleicht möchte ja trotzdem jemand irgendwo dazustoßen?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (18. September 2010)

Dienstag WiBe klingt gut...ich hab die Woche Urlaub!


----------



## roberto.d (18. September 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> Dienstag WiBe klingt gut...ich hab die Woche Urlaub!



Na das passt ja mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. September 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo Ratte, ich muss morgen leider noch mal richtig ausschlafen nach dem tollen Urlaub, ansonsten wäre ich gern dabei.


Keine Ursache, da ich jemanden für heute (Samstag) suchte. 
Werd erstmal wieder wach. Wir sehen uns dann in Thale.


----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings nächste Woche noch Urlaub, deshalb will ich Montag vielleicht ne Runde drehen, vielleicht in den BK, am Dienstag will ich voraussichtlich nach Wintergberg, fahre aber von dort aus nach Thüringen (kann also keinen Platz im meinen Combo anbieten)
> Grüße Roberto.



Mo im BK kann ich auch. Wenn bei den WiBe-Fahrern noch ein Platz frei wäre, könnte ich mich um Urlaub kümmern.  Alles ohne Rad, also nur der Sack, ohne Pack...

Gruß Mav. 

Freu: am Di habe ich auch frei.


----------



## roberto.d (20. September 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Mo im BK kann ich auch. Wenn bei den WiBe-Fahrern noch ein Platz frei wäre, könnte ich mich um Urlaub kümmern.  Alles ohne Rad, also nur der Sack, ohne Pack...
> 
> Gruß Mav.
> 
> Freu: am Di habe ich auch frei.



Hi Mav, war heute dann doch leider nicht im BK, aber morgen bin ich in Winterberg, hat sich für Dich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben?

Ich kann, wie schon geschrieben, Dich ja nicht  mitnehemen, weil ich danach gleich Richtung Thüringen fahre.

Wäre aber cool, wenn wir uns sehen und wieder ein paar Bilder dabei raus kommen. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Hopi (20. September 2010)

Bis Freitag  Roberto  zum WAB Rennen


----------



## roberto.d (20. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bis Freitag  Roberto  zum WAB Rennen



Ja, bis Freitag, freu mich schon drauf, auch wenn es nicht die technischste Strecke ist 

Hart wird es trotzdem, auf jeden Fall für die Beine. 

Super, dass wir uns da sehen.


----------



## Hopi (20. September 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ja, bis Freitag, freu mich schon drauf, auch wenn es nicht die technischste Strecke ist
> 
> Hart wird es trotzdem, auf jeden Fall für die Beine.
> 
> Super, dass wir uns da sehen.



Komm mal auf dem ruhigen Platz vorbei  ich habe die neue Esressomaschine dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (21. September 2010)

war echt ein bombiger tag heute in wibe !! unglaublich wieviel spass dass alles mit einem hardtail machen kann (auch & vor allem die downhill-strecke).

mfg
t.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2010)

wieso hardtail?


----------



## xtccc (21. September 2010)

hatte heute mal das dirtbike & sx-trail mit - zum ausprobieren!


----------



## maverick65 (24. September 2010)

Jemand morgen oder Sonntag im Bk oder in Mörftown?

Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (26. September 2010)

mal was für unsere Nicolai-Fahrer, sowas hieß vor 65 jahren T34


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2010)

besten Dank ... 

Mein Nicolai ist aus 2004 - da ist man bereits mit weniger komplexen Hinterbauten hingekommen...


----------



## maverick65 (28. September 2010)

Wer hat sich denn eigentlich alles für Beerfelden angemeldet?


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2010)

Wir


----------



## visionthing (28. September 2010)

wir sind auch wieder dabei.


----------



## pecht (29. September 2010)

hi dudes,

long time no see. ich hätte da ein lapierre froggy 518 im Topzustand anzubieten. jemand interesse oder kennt jemand jemanden der jemanden.... usw.

müsste mal auf die rechnung schauen, aber ich glaube es ist erst 1,5 Jahre alt NP war 3500 jetzt kleines Geld.... Bilder gibts per mail und auch demnächst im bikemarkt.

und wenns weg is gibts was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2010)

jemand am Sonntag Lust auf KH( Bad Kreuznach) ? Wetter soll ganz gut werden


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. September 2010)

Hi,
in Beerfelden werd ich nicht fahren...aber ich komm zum gucken, staunen und anfeuern 

Gestern waren Xtccc und ich aufm Feldi und haben unseren ersten Nightride gemacht. Es geht nicht über downhillen im Dunkeln!!! 
Das schreit nach Wiederholung 

Gruss,
HR1


----------



## maverick65 (30. September 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in Beerfelden werd ich nicht fahren...



Das finde ich aber voll doof, wenn einer meiner Lieblingsfotofahrer aussteigt. Ach menno. 

Und wen soll ich jetzt für die N8shot´s durch die Gegend scheuchen, wer ist am Abend nicht besoffen und hat noch Bock auf "sinnlos" Bilder machen? Fritz wird die Schnauze voll haben und Hopi will am Abend eh nur noch kuscheln...

Apropos Hopi: würdest du mir für Beerfelden 1-2 Objektive ausleihen können? Ich dachte da an ein 24-70 und 70-200. Mein 50´ f1.4 ist zwar top, doch verdammt eingeschränkte BW. Das 8mm kommt auch zum Einsatz, also gib dir beim droppen bissi Mühe, Style und so...

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in Beerfelden werd ich nicht fahren...



sind das folgen von der hochzeit? 


sagt doch mal bescheid wenns wieder zum nightride geht


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2010)

Sorry Mav, aber von meiner Ausrüstung kann ich dir nix leihen, ich muss mit den Sachen Geld verdienen, wenn was passiert fehlen mir die Sachen.


----------



## maverick65 (30. September 2010)

Kein Thema, verstehe (d)ich.


----------



## pecht (1. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in Beerfelden werd ich nicht fahren...aber ich komm zum gucken, staunen und anfeuern
> 
> Gestern waren Xtccc und ich aufm Feldi und haben unseren ersten Nightride gemacht. Es geht nicht über downhillen im Dunkeln!!!
> ...



Welche lichtquellen nutzt ihr denn zum nightride? bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal die big bang kaufe


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2010)

pecht schrieb:


> Welche lichtquellen nutzt ihr denn zum nightride? bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal die big bang kaufe



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
genau das Teil benutze ich 
Und damit mit macht man die Nacht zum Tage....

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (1. Oktober 2010)

das macht doch ein sehr vernünftigen eindruck. und ist auch wesentlich günstiger!!! danke jungs für den tip


----------



## kawilli (1. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in Beerfelden werd ich nicht fahren...aber ich komm zum gucken, staunen und anfeuern
> 
> Gestern waren Xtccc und ich aufm Feldi und haben unseren ersten Nightride gemacht. Es geht nicht über downhillen im Dunkeln!!!
> ...



Tja da ich ja auch nicht fahren kann werde ich mich dir anschließen zum Glotzen. Bleibst du über Nacht oder fährst du Abends wieder heim? Vielleicht können wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen.

gruß Karsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich werde wohl am Sonntag hinfahren und ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen wenn du möchtest.
Wir können ja nochmal telefonieren.

Tschö


----------



## kawilli (3. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde wohl am Sonntag hinfahren und ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen wenn du möchtest.
> Wir können ja nochmal telefonieren.
> 
> Tschö



O.K. sprechen wir noch mal ab, ruf dich dann an.

Karsten


----------



## maverick65 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde wohl am Sonntag hinfahren und ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen wenn du möchtest.



Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt, werde ich Sa. und So. dabei sein (Zelt).  Aber nur, wenn ich von Hopi oder Ratte einen ordentlichen Kaffee  bekomme...
Wenn Wetter sch.. würde ich mich bei euch anschließen wollen. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Oktober 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt, werde ich Sa. und So. dabei sein (Zelt).  Aber nur, wenn ich von Hopi oder Ratte einen ordentlichen Kaffee  bekomme...
> Wenn Wetter sch.. würde ich mich bei euch anschließen wollen.
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Hallo Mav,
du kannst dich gerne anschließen. Ich habe dann bestimmt noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Wir sollten dann allerdings abklären wie lange wir am Sonntag bleiben wollen.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen,
ich will am Mittwoch einen Nightride machen....jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Ich will zum Feldi und am Besten mit dem Auto hoch und mi dem Bike wieder runter 

Wer Bock hat bitte melden.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (4. Oktober 2010)

hier !


----------



## kawilli (4. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich will am Mittwoch einen Nightride machen....jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Ich will zum Feldi und am Besten mit dem Auto hoch und mi dem Bike wieder runter
> 
> Wer Bock hat bitte melden.
> ...



Und wie kommste wieder zum Auto? Taxi, Rikscha, Kamel oder Pferdekutsche?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Oktober 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Und wie kommste wieder zum Auto? Taxi, Rikscha, Kamel oder Pferdekutsche?



Du trägst mich nach oben


----------



## kawilli (4. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Du trägst mich nach oben



nö Möglichkeit 1: nackte Grazie vor dir herlaufen lassen und du fährst hoch bis die Lunge auf dem Boden schleift
Möglichkeit 2: Domina mit Peitsche hinter dir herjagen hat den selben Effekt
ganz nach dem Motto Zuckerbrot und Peitsche
3. Möglichkeit: bau dir nen Elektroantrieb ins Bike, dann kannste nebenbei schon ein Bier zischen

aber wenn ich dich tragen soll dann sag mal wie viel du zahlst, vielleicht überleg ich mir es ja noch mal.


----------



## xtccc (4. Oktober 2010)

dass mit dem wieder zum auto kommen kann in der tat nicht so einfach sein...gell Herr HR1


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2010)

Wann habt ihr vor zu starten? Wenn ihr spät genug los legt würde ich mich gern anschliessen, von mir aus auch mit hoch fahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr vor zu starten? Wenn ihr spät genug los legt würde ich mich gern anschliessen, von mir aus auch mit hoch fahren.



Also ich würde gerne so gegen 18 Uhr losfahren.....allerdings halte ich vom hochfahren mit dem Radl nicht ganz so viel 
Was meint den der Herr Xtccc???


----------



## xtccc (5. Oktober 2010)

das ganze funktioniert natürlich nur mit einer geraden anzahl an teilnehmern und ebensovielen autos, ausser es ist ein großraumfahrzeug dabei


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2010)

18:00 Werde ich nicht schaffen, da bin ich auf jeden Fall noch auf der Arbeit. Schade, aber am Wochenende wird man sich ja sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> ... aber am Wochenende wird man sich ja sehen.



Na hoffe ich doch. Wetteraussichten sind nicht schlecht. Werde also Sa. und So. vor Ort sein. Mein erstes L will an die frische Luft. 

@Visionthing: übernachtest du vor Ort oder außerhalb? 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ab Freitag mit dem VW-Bus vor Ort, also kann auch bei uns ein Espresso gekocht werden. 

Glückwunsch zum L! Kurz dachte ich es handelt sich um ein 301 oder 901. Aber es wird wohl vom großen C kommen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> das ganze funktioniert natürlich nur mit einer geraden anzahl an teilnehmern und ebensovielen autos, ausser es ist ein großraumfahrzeug dabei



Schlaumeier! 
Also morgen um 18 Uhr an der HM? Ich glaub ich lad die Lampen nochmal auf...und diesmal nehm ich auch den Autoschlüssel mit  Da fällt mir ein, dass du ja noch Kohle von mir bekommst.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Freitag mit dem VW-Bus vor Ort, also kann auch bei uns ein Espresso gekocht werden.



Klingt gut. 
Vielleicht komme ich auch schon am Freitag, verspreche ich aber nicht.


----------



## xtccc (5. Oktober 2010)

ich steck die schlampe..ääh lampe auch gleich mal an


----------



## roberto.d (5. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier!
> Also morgen um 18 Uhr an der HM? Ich glaub ich lad die Lampen nochmal auf...und diesmal nehm ich auch den Autoschlüssel mit  Da fällt mir ein, dass du ja noch Kohle von mir bekommst.
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Ja, wäre ja auch gern dabei aber 18 Uhr schaffe ich leider auch nicht. Euch aber viel Spaß und wir sehen uns ja am WE in Beerfelden 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## DBate (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin Allerseits,

muss mal kurz in Eurem Thread 'wildern', da Ihr wahrscheinlich am ehesten in der Gegend unterwegs seid.

Habe einen Lupine 5Ah Rahmenakku verloren, und zwar genau auf der 'Kreuzung' von DH Strecke vom Feldberg runter und dem  Forstweg, den die DH Strecke als ersten kreuzt. Sollte auf dem Forstweg gelegen haben. Ist beim Klamottenwechsel letzten Mittwoch aus dem Rucksack gefallen. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch den Akku gefunden. Falls ja, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen (gerne per PM).

Cheers,
DBate


----------



## Maggo (7. Oktober 2010)

dem threadersteller ein dreifaches

HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!
HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!
HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem threadersteller ein dreifaches
> 
> HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!
> HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!
> HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2010)

Die besten Glückwünsche auch von mir! Ich hoffe, daß wir darauf bald ein Bier zusammen trinken.
Ahoi!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Laß es dir gut gehen und ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an; wir müssen mal wieder ein Bier zusammen trinken 

Gruß und alles Gute,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2010)

da schliss ich mich an... Herzliche Glückwünsche... Und beim Bierchen will ich auch dabei sein...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Oktober 2010)

Häbbi B-Day - alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2010)

dann schließ ich mich auch mal an...die besten wünsche auch von mir


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2010)

dem lugga sei ein trullala, trullala ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Lugxx!


----------



## hoschi130 (7. Oktober 2010)

Schließe mich unberkanterweise den Glüchwünschen an,Happy B- Day
Gruß Hoschi


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2010)

danke danke


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2010)

Herr Uwe..
auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2010)

Happy B'Day auch aus dem schönen Süden 

 

singen lass ich jetzt lieber, möchte nicht geknebelt, gefesselt, geteer und gefedert werden


----------



## kawilli (7. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann schließ ich mich auch mal an...die besten wünsche auch von mir



Ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute zum B-Day Uwe , aber warum gratulierst du dir eigentlich selbst? Du alter Egomane  ich will aber trotzdem ein Bier.  Laß es krachen.

Karsten


----------



## xtccc (7. Oktober 2010)

muss mich unbedingt den glückwünschen anschließen...und dem wunsch nach bier! müssen wir endlich mal wieder machen !


----------



## maverick65 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mich nicht anschließen, aber ich will: Herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Zilli (7. Oktober 2010)

... und wie so oft kurz vor Mitternacht:

Alles Gute auch auf diesem Weg von mir und Bine; statt Bier würd ich lieber än Roode vorziehe 

 und nach den Herbstferien müssen wir mal unsere Lampen ausführen ...

Viel Schbass heut noch !


----------



## Meister Alex (8. Oktober 2010)

Gude,auch von mir, wenn auch verspätet: Alles Gute!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2010)

Daaaaaanke für die vielen Glückwünsche


----------



## Rocker86 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute...

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Kona Stinky...
Mein erstes Freeride-Bike...
Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob es hier noch mehr von meiner Sorte gibt, die noch nicht viel Ahnung von Freeride haben?

Würd mich freuen...


----------



## xtccc (8. Oktober 2010)

theoretisch haben wir alle extrem viel ahnung von freeride  - praktisch sieht dass  natürlich etwas anders aus.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> theoretisch haben wir alle extrem viel ahnung von freeride  - praktisch sieht dass  natürlich etwas anders aus.



Da gebe ich dir Recht 

@Rocker86: Komm doch einfach mal mit und dann fahren wir mal ne Runde zusammen....dann kannst du dir ein Bild machen.

Gruß,
HR1


----------



## kawilli (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Marco wann gedenkst du denn am Sonntag nach Beerfelden zu fahren? Wann willste denn auch wieder nach Hause, ist die Frage ob ich bei dir mitfahre oder selber.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Rocker86 (8. Oktober 2010)

> @Rocker86: Komm doch einfach mal mit und dann fahren wir mal ne Runde zusammen....dann kannst du dir ein Bild machen.
> 
> Gruß,
> HR1



Wieso nicht! Wann fahrt ihr wo? 
Aber bitte nicht zu viel erwarten!!!


----------



## xtccc (8. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr morgen in den taunus! 10:45 an der Hohemark is start


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2010)

Luca: Nachträglich noch alles Gute!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen in den taunus! 10:45 an der Hohemark is start



Mal sehen was nach dem lokalderby von mir übrigbleibt. Bin jedenfalls sehr interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hi Marco wann gedenkst du denn am Sonntag nach Beerfelden zu fahren? Wann willste denn auch wieder nach Hause, ist die Frage ob ich bei dir mitfahre oder selber.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Hi,
ich wollte so um 9:30 oder 10:00 losfahren und dann spätestens um 16Uhr wieder nach Hause fahren. Eigentlich sogar viel früher....kommt drauf an. Ich will meine neue Errungenschaft ausprobieren 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (8. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...Ich will meine neue Errungenschaft ausprobieren...


 die ehefrau ?


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Oktober 2010)

.... neuen 2 Komponentenkleber?

Was ist denn für Samstag (Heute) geplant?
Taunus oder Beerfelden?
Würde heute gerne mal meinem grünen Rad die Farben des Herbsts zeigen!?
René, was geht denn bei dir ab?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## hoschi130 (9. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Leute,

wie es halt meist so ist, stecke ich auf Arbeit fest.wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen in den taunus! 10:45 an der Hohemark is start



Morsche, werde mich auch bis zur busabfahrt ( kurz nach 11?) dorthin rmven. Aus dem Bett hab ich es schon geschafft...


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Oktober 2010)

boah, soo früh?
Ihr schreddert doch bestimmt die DH runter, oder???
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (9. Oktober 2010)

der bus fährt 11:04..
bis spädder


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Oktober 2010)

was wollt ihr denn so früh unter die Stollen nehmen?


----------



## xtccc (9. Oktober 2010)

grandioser tag heute! 
@ d-wili: schick doch mal das besprochene video


----------



## Rocker86 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mosche...
Nochmal ne Frage....
Wenn ihr in Hohemark mit dem Bus startet, kommt ihr dort auch nach eurer Abfahrt wieder raus!!!???
Wollte Freitag Mittag den Feldberg mal runterdüsen und mir die Wege/Strecken ansehn... Hab nur wenig Lust auf der Falschen seite anzukommen!!! 
Sind unterwegs viele abzweigungen, die man "richtig" abbiegen muss, oder gibts eine durchgängige strecke, auf der man automatisch wieder in Hohemark landet?? 
Sorry für eventuell Dumme Fragen, aber wenn man die Wege nicht so gut kennt, kann man sich schlecht irgendwas vorstellen...

Gibts zufällig jemand der am Freitag frei hat und mitfährt/fahren will???

Grüße


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Rocker86 schrieb:


> Mosche...
> Nochmal ne Frage....
> Wenn ihr in Hohemark mit dem Bus startet, kommt ihr dort auch nach eurer Abfahrt wieder raus!!!???
> Wollte Freitag Mittag den Feldberg mal runterdüsen und mir die Wege/Strecken ansehn... Hab nur wenig Lust auf der Falschen seite anzukommen!!!
> ...




Hi,
so wie wir fahren, landen wir immer wieder an der Hohemark, aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt, dann könnte das ein Problem werden. Am Besten du schließt dich  jemandem an, die Strecken am Feldberg sind vielfältig und schwer zu erklären...ich kann am Freitag leider nicht. Aber der Eine oder Andere wird bestimmt am WE am Feldi fahren. 

Apropo WE: Xtccc wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde Winterberg aus? Oder sowas ähnliches 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Wo warte ihr denn 

Unser Freund Roberto ging ja wieder ab wie eine Rakete . Ich habe es nur zu einer Stuka Einlage am Freitag gebracht und musste wieder ein mal feststellen, dass die Judorolle in einem Winkel von knapp 90° nicht mehr viel bringt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo warte ihr denn
> 
> Unser Freund Roberto ging ja wieder ab wie eine Rakete . Ich habe es nur zu einer Stuka Einlage am Freitag gebracht und musste wieder ein mal feststellen, dass die Judorolle in einem Winkel von knapp 90° nicht mehr viel bringt.



Ich wollte mir das Renne anschauen und habe dann leider verpennt.....war dann im Zoo 
Judorollen lassen sich auch nur bis zu einer Gradzahl von 89 verwirklichen...hoffe du hast dir nichts Schlimmes zugezogen 

ROB THE ROCKET!!!!  

Gruß


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Geht eigentlich, habe mir die Schulter geprellt, bin also kein Training mehr gefahren sondern nur noch Seeding am Samstag (Hollandrad Tempo) und Rennen am Sonntag. Und dafür das ich kein Training hatte war ich mit meinen Zeiten so ganz zufrieden.

Das sollte ich vielleicht immer so machen  2-3 Strecke anschauen und dann bis zum Rennen nur noch Chillen


----------



## xtccc (11. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Apropo WE: Xtccc wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde Winterberg aus? Oder sowas ähnliches


  - D-Willi & ich waren heute da  aber willingen wäre mal `n plan.

der lift-boy in WibE hat heute erzählt, dass am Sonntag 450 Leute da waren - gut dass wir NICHT da waren.

und es gibt eine neue strecke - nennt sich singletrail. man möge sich sein eigenes urteil bilden; ich fands ziemlich lieblos in den hang gefräst


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> - D-Willi & ich waren heute da  aber willingen wäre mal `n plan.
> 
> der lift-boy in WibE hat heute erzählt, dass am Sonntag 450 Leute da waren - gut dass wir NICHT da waren.
> 
> und es gibt eine neue strecke - nennt sich singletrail. man möge sich sein eigenes urteil bilden; ich fands ziemlich lieblos in den hang gefräst



Muss hier denn eigentlich kein Mensch mehr arbeiten??? 
Heute ist Montag!

Nach Willingen fahr ich auch wohl....mir egal Hauptsache fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir das Renne anschauen und habe dann leider verpennt.....war dann im Zoo
> Judorollen lassen sich auch nur bis zu einer Gradzahl von 89 verwirklichen...hoffe du hast dir nichts Schlimmes zugezogen
> 
> ROB THE ROCKET!!!!
> ...



Ja ging mir ähnlich so, wollte ja auch hinkommen. Ist dann aber doch nichts geworden. Na ja hätte mich sowieso nur geärgert nicht fahren zu können. Hopi wünsche dir mal gute Besserung, hoffe mal das es nicht so arg ist mit der Schulter. Wie hat denn unser fliegender Roberto eigentlich abgeschnitten? 
Ich wollte mich mal bei dieser Gelegenheit erst mal abmelden, hab Morgen meine Kreuzbandplastik und dann geht erst mal dieses Jahr gar nichts mehr.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Muss hier denn eigentlich kein Mensch mehr arbeiten???
> Heute ist Montag!



Das wundert mich aber auch, manche haben eben den richtigen Job oder auch gar keinen mehr. Da kann man nur neidisch werden.


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi Xtcc wie wars in Winterberg, ist die neue "STrecke" schon offen und für alle befahrbar?


----------



## xtccc (11. Oktober 2010)

ja, die neue strecke is offen & befahrbar. nach 1x fahren wollte ich aber kein 2tes mal runter. "unflowig" triffts als beschreibung am besten !


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2010)

Es soll wohl eine Spitzkehrenübungsstrecke sein, ich bin gespannt auf Mittwoch.

War es voll? Mache mir wegen der Ferien ein wenig Sorgen.


----------



## ratte (11. Oktober 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wie hat denn unser fliegender Roberto eigentlich abgeschnitten?


Der ist ganz tief geflogen und in seiner AK zweiter geworden.


----------



## kawilli (11. Oktober 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Der ist ganz tief geflogen und in seiner AK zweiter geworden.



Na dann mal ganz doll gratulieren Roberto.  Isch bin janz doll stolz uff disch.


----------



## maverick65 (11. Oktober 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Der ist ganz tief geflogen und in seiner AK zweiter geworden.


Stark! 

Und selbst, wie ist es gelaufen?

Wie ist es bei Fritz gelaufen?


----------



## ratte (11. Oktober 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Und selbst, wie ist es gelaufen?
> Wie ist es bei Fritz gelaufen?


Ganz okay. 

Weitere Infos hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (12. Oktober 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Na dann mal ganz doll gratulieren Roberto.  Isch bin janz doll stolz uff disch.





maverick65 schrieb:


> Stark!



Danke Euch allen und diejenigen die nicht da waren haben wirklich was verpasst. Die nette Runde der Wohnmomil und Wohnwagenfraktion um Hopi war echt super. Ich war ganz entspannt und dann hat auch meine Zeit gepasst, war echt sehr zufrieden. 



ratte schrieb:


> Ganz okay.



Und um gleich wieder abzulenken, das ganz ok von unseren Lobortierchen war der erste Platz in Ihrer AK


----------



## pecht (15. Oktober 2010)

Gudee. Bin ab morgen auch wieder mit einem Untersatz zum Freireiten ausgestattet. Würde auch gerne mal ein niteride fahren. Bräucht aber noch ein Tipp wo's die netten Strahler gibt die ihr mir paar Seiten zuvor empfohlen habt?!


----------



## visionthing (16. Oktober 2010)

bei dealextreme gibts die Leuchten.
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.905

Musst allerdings mit einem guten Monat Lieferzeit rechnen, ging bei mir selten schneller.

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag bei euch mit fahren aus? Ich würde gern mal ne größere Runde durch den Taunus drehen.


----------



## xtccc (16. Oktober 2010)

pecht schrieb:


> Gudee. Bin ab morgen auch wieder mit einem Untersatz zum Freireiten ausgestattet. Würde auch gerne mal ein niteride fahren. Bräucht aber noch ein Tipp wo's die netten Strahler gibt die ihr mir paar Seiten zuvor empfohlen habt?!



was isses denn geworden ?


----------



## kawilli (16. Oktober 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Und um gleich wieder abzulenken, das ganz ok von unseren Lobortierchen war der erste Platz in Ihrer AK



Wow da muß ich dem Labortierchen auf Freigang ja auch noch meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche aussprechen. Super gemacht und deinem Personal Trainer Hopi mal wieder gezeigt was frauenpower ist. 
Zu mir die OP ist gut gelaufen und das neue Kreuzband ist drin. Jetzt muß nur noch alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit verheilen, dauert halt seine Zeit jetzt. Drückt mal die Daumen, das es gut vorwärts geht.



> bei dealextreme gibts die Leuchten.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.905
> 
> Musst allerdings mit einem guten Monat Lieferzeit rechnen, ging bei mir selten schneller.



Hab mir die Leuchte auch bestellt und nach 2 Wochen ist sie jetzt zumindest schon unterwegs.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## xtccc (16. Oktober 2010)

ein neuer sprungstein im taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (16. Oktober 2010)

es is ein schwarz GRÜNES geworden


----------



## Zilli (16. Oktober 2010)

pecht schrieb:


> es is ein schwarz GRÜNES geworden


Nice, das hat heute auch meine Blicke angezogen 

, als ich es bei meinem Händler sah, um zum 3. mal den Speci-Dämpfer umzutauschen


----------



## kawilli (16. Oktober 2010)

pecht schrieb:


> es is ein schwarz GRÜNES geworden



geile Farbe da ärgere ich mich fast über mein biederes schwarz-weißes. Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## pecht (16. Oktober 2010)

alu war teuer genug


----------



## kawilli (16. Oktober 2010)

pecht schrieb:


> alu war teuer genug



ich weiß da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Ist aber sein Geld wert, geht wirklich ne ganze Menge mit dem Teil.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2010)

@Rocky: Wind hat's hier ausreichend 

 grüße an alle


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky: Wind hat's hier ausreichend
> 
> grüße an alle



Das freut mich zu hören!

// Rocky


----------



## maverick65 (18. Oktober 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ganz okay.




Sorry, habe es gerade erst gelesen 

"Ganz okay" ist ja mal ordentlich untertrieben. Von mir auch Glückwunsch. Saubere Leistung, Respekt. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Da hier kein Mensch mehr was schreibt, werde ich mal verkünden das ich am Sonntag nach Willingen fahren werde....natürlich nur falls es nicht pisst wie wild! 
Also, kommt jemand mit? Xtccc,Dschuga,Roberto?

Bis dann,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9809


----------



## hoschi130 (26. Oktober 2010)

würde ja gern noch mal fahren ,leider ist meine Freizeit wieder mal mit Arbeit versaut.
euch viel Spaß 

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## roberto.d (26. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da hier kein Mensch mehr was schreibt, werde ich mal verkünden das ich am Sonntag nach Willingen fahren werde....natürlich nur falls es nicht pisst wie wild!
> Also, kommt jemand mit? Xtccc,Dschuga,Roberto?
> 
> Bis dann,
> HR



Ja, hab mich auch schon gewundert, dass hier keiner mehr was schreibt und zum Glück haben wir ja HotRod. 

Lust zum biken hätte ich am Sonntag schon, aber ich wollte nicht erst in einen Park fahren (da geht dann gleich wieder der ganze Tag drauf). Wollen wir nicht ne Taunusrunde drehen oder......?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (26. Oktober 2010)

taunusrunde können wir am samstag machen. aber in willingen bin ich dabei - wäre das letzte mal park in diesem jahr !


----------



## visionthing (26. Oktober 2010)

Da hätte ich aber auch Lust zu. Hatte ursprünglich an beerfelden gedacht, aber willingen würde ich mir gern mal anschauen.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Oktober 2010)

hi visionthing, 

hier das Video zu unserem Ausflug...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber auch Lust zu. Hatte ursprünglich an beerfelden gedacht, aber willingen würde ich mir gern mal anschauen.



Cool,
dann müssten wir uns nur überlegen mit wieviel Autos wir fahren und wer bei wem mitfährt. Wir können ja mal das Wetter beobachten und dann am Samstag alles entscheiden 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab noch einen dabei der mich gefragt hat ob ich ihn nach Beerfelden mitnehmen kann. Den würde ich dann mitbringen. Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Platz frei wenn jemand beide Räder ausbauen möchte.
Von mir aus können wir schon fest etwas ausmachen denn ich werde biken gehen egal wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch einen dabei der mich gefragt hat ob ich ihn nach Beerfelden mitnehmen kann. Den würde ich dann mitbringen. Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Platz frei wenn jemand beide Räder ausbauen möchte.
> Von mir aus können wir schon fest etwas ausmachen denn ich werde biken gehen egal wie das Wetter ist.



Alles klar. Dann sage ich jetzt einfach mal, dass Xtccc bei mir mitfährt.
Ich werde dann auch auf jeden Fall fahren 
Wann wollen wir uns dann in Willingen treffen? 10:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (28. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann sage ich jetzt einfach mal, dass Xtccc bei mir mitfährt.
> Ich werde dann auch auf jeden Fall fahren
> Wann wollen wir uns dann in Willingen treffen? 10:30?



Hey, Euch dann viel Spaß, würde ja gern mitkommen aber meine Zeit reicht nicht aus.  Werde aber auf jeden Fall hier ne Runde fahren, was mit Willingen natürlich nicht mithalten kann. 

Hoffe aber das wir es demnächst mal wieder schaffen zusammen zu fahren (hab gerade "follow me" gesehen und das ist so geil!!!)

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (28. Oktober 2010)

"follow me" ...ich hätte gern eine illegale raubkopie von diesem machwerk !


----------



## kawilli (29. Oktober 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> "follow me" ...ich hätte gern eine illegale raubkopie von diesem machwerk !



Also ich auch unbedingt. Ich langweile mich tierisch und das bringt mich im Moment am Besten auf andere Gedanken. Der ganz Neue Film "Lifecycles" soll noch besser sein. Mal sehen ob ich mir den noch irgendwie besorgen kann.
Ansonsten allen viel Spaß in Willingen, ihr glaubt gar nicht wie ich euch beneide.


----------



## haihoo (29. Oktober 2010)

das wär auch nich weit......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491308
und der hibike will freibier ausschenken: http://www4.hibike.de/shop/text/m49462/show.html/Oktoberfest.html
g.h.


----------



## visionthing (29. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir uns dann in Willingen treffen? 10:30?



Geht klar!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (29. Oktober 2010)

Geht noch jemand zur EOFT (European Outdoor Film Tour) am Sonntagabend in Frankfurt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (31. Oktober 2010)

Na, wie war es in Willingen? Gibt es Bilder, Videos oder was zu erzählen? Bei mir hat es heute leider nur zu einen kompletten Bikebasteltag gereicht. (war aber auch nicht so schlecht)


----------



## xtccc (31. Oktober 2010)

grandios war's! HR1 hat genügend fotos gemacht und wird sicher bald ein paar davon posten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier kommen auch schon die ersten Bilder, natürlich alle unbearbeitet.
Den Rest lade ich die nächsten Tage hoch.


----------



## visionthing (1. November 2010)

War echt klasse gestern! habe euch ja leider doch nicht mehr angetroffen, habe wohl zu langsam mein Rad geputzt.
Danke für die Bilder das vom Startdrop gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2010)

Haben sie endlich die gefährlich Hühnerleiter weg gemacht.


----------



## kawilli (1. November 2010)

Marco du alter Sprungteufel du bist echt unser Roadgap-King. Gib mir mal eins von deinen Big Balls ab.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. November 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Marco du alter Sprungteufel du bist echt unser Roadgap-King. Gib mir mal eins von deinen Big Balls ab.



Danke für die Blumen, aber so schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht. Einfach schnell sein und Augen zu machen 

Ich habe von unserem gestrigen Tag einen unglaublichen Muskelkater...aua


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber so schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht. Einfach schnell sein und Augen zu machen



von wegen....da könnt ichs ja auch


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von wegen....da könnt ichs ja auch



Kannst Du ja auch  es ist wie mit dem Kochen, Du musst dich nur an die Anleitung halten


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kannst Du ja auch  es ist wie mit dem Kochen, Du musst dich nur an die Anleitung halten



da werd ich dich mal zum selbstgemachten essen einladen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da werd ich dich mal zum selbstgemachten essen einladen müssen...



Da will ich dann aber auch eingeladen werden. Im übrigen sollten wir uns demnächst mal zu einer Planung 2011 zusammensetzen, schließlich ist das Jahr so kurz das alles gut geplant sein muss. Natürlich könnte man dabei auch einige Bier zischen und ein paar MTB-Videos anschauen.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da will ich dann aber auch eingeladen werden. Im übrigen sollten wir uns demnächst mal zu einer Planung 2011 zusammensetzen, schließlich ist das Jahr so kurz das alles gut geplant sein muss. Natürlich könnte man dabei auch einige Bier zischen und ein paar MTB-Videos anschauen.
> 
> Gruß,
> HR


----------



## visionthing (1. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich habe von unserem gestrigen Tag einen unglaublichen Muskelkater...aua


Ja ist doch schön. Ich freu mich drüber, hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr nach nem Bikepark besuch. Das schnell und ohne Pause fahren auf der Freeride Strecke macht sich echt bemerkbar.


----------



## kawilli (1. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da will ich dann aber auch eingeladen werden. Im übrigen sollten wir uns demnächst mal zu einer Planung 2011 zusammensetzen, schließlich ist das Jahr so kurz das alles gut geplant sein muss. Natürlich könnte man dabei auch einige Bier zischen und ein paar MTB-Videos anschauen.
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Will auch hört sich echt Klasse an.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal einige Willingen-Bilder zu Picasa hochgeladen. 
Bitte schön Herr XTCCC:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Marco9578/Willingen2010#

Ich werde auch welche auf die Freireiter-Seite stellen...aber erst am WE.

Tschö,
HR


----------



## kawilli (2. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal einige Willingen-Bilder zu Picasa hochgeladen.
> Bitte schön Herr XTCCC:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Marco9578/Willingen2010#
> ...



wow Marco echt geile Bilder, das muß so geil gewesen sein. Vorallem weil das Wetter ja auch noch super war. Sag mal war der Einschlag beim Gap nicht ziemlich heftig? Sieht so aus als wärst du ein bischen zu kurz gesprungen und ziemlich im Flat gelandet. Aber auf jeden Fall geile Action.


----------



## roberto.d (2. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal einige Willingen-Bilder zu Picasa hochgeladen.
> Bitte schön Herr XTCCC:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Marco9578/Willingen2010#
> ...



Geil


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. November 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> wow Marco echt geile Bilder, das muß so geil gewesen sein. Vorallem weil das Wetter ja auch noch super war. Sag mal war der Einschlag beim Gap nicht ziemlich heftig? Sieht so aus als wärst du ein bischen zu kurz gesprungen und ziemlich im Flat gelandet. Aber auf jeden Fall geile Action.



Ein bissl kurz war war es tatsächlich aber trotzdem war die Landung ziemlich soft. 
Der Tag war wirklich sehr geil und das Wetter war der Hammer. Ich denke ich werde 2011 öfter nach Willingen fahren....dann musste mal mitkommen.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## kawilli (2. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ein bissl kurz war war es tatsächlich aber trotzdem war die Landung ziemlich soft.
> Der Tag war wirklich sehr geil und das Wetter war der Hammer. Ich denke ich werde 2011 öfter nach Willingen fahren....dann musste mal mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Das mach ich garantiert, bis zum Frühjahr bin ich wieder 100% Startklar und nach Willingen wollte ich schon ewig mal.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (3. November 2010)

Danke für die Fotos. Sind echt klasse Bilder dabei!


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2010)

sehr lecker! toller sport!


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2010)

Alles Gute zum B-Day D-Wili


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2010)

da will ich mich mal anhängen ....die besten wünsche zum geburtstag....und besser dich!


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2010)

selber willi. besten dank!


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> selber willi. besten dank!



Man bist du kleinlich.....
Habe es geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. November 2010)

Häbbi B-Day alter Fahrensmann. Ein Hoch auf dein Wiegenfest.


----------



## Kulminator (4. November 2010)

na, da schliess ich mich doch glatt an ... alles Gute, Tom


----------



## visionthing (4. November 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag! 

Die Wochenenden wollen genutzt werden so lange noch kein Schnee liegt. Hat jemand lust auf Bad-Wildbad am Sonntag?


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2010)

.... uuuuund noch en Anhänger.
Alles Gute Tom, ein 

 auf Dich.


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2010)

Ich kann übrigens in die Zukunft schauen: es ist jetzt 21:14 Uhr und ich kann sehen, was ich um 22:13 schreiben werde ... waauu


----------



## roberto.d (4. November 2010)

Hi Tom, auch von mir alles Gute und darauf sollten wir ne Runde Rad fahren.


----------



## roberto.d (6. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels), na wie sieht es aus, hat jemand vor morgen (Sonntag) *nach* dem ausschlafen ne Runde Rad zu fahren. Ich wollte vielleicht mal in den BK bin da aber offen. 
Werde heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein, aber schaue heute Abend noch mal rein, bis dahin könnt Ihr euch das ja mal überlegen. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (6. November 2010)

BK klingt gut...wenn's nicht in strömen regnet..


----------



## roberto.d (6. November 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> BK klingt gut...wenn's nicht in strömen regnet..



Ok, dann schauen wir morgen mal wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht, melde mich dann hier noch mal. Wenn es nicht regnet will ich so gegen 12:30 Uhr von FFM los


----------



## maverick65 (7. November 2010)

@Tom: Prost, Herr Sost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (7. November 2010)

Gude,
natürlich auch von mir ein Glückwunsch nach Sachsenbeachbach!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## roberto.d (7. November 2010)

So um 12:30 Uhr geht es los am Eisernen Steg. (xtccc und ich) und wenn noch jemand mit möchte dann pünktlich dort sein. keep it rolling


----------



## hoschi130 (7. November 2010)

schließe mich natürlich den Glüchwünschen an , alles Gute.

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## roberto.d (7. November 2010)

Der Besuch im Bk war wieder mal ganz nett, trotz des nicht optimalen Wetters und der ganz ruhigen Stimnung. Hab dann fast mal gefroren. 

@ hotrod: Ein wichtiger Punkt, nachdem heute jemamd da war der den großen Sprung in der Senke genommen hat, hab ich mir ein Herz gefasst und mein kleines Saisonziel erreicht.... ich hab ihn bezwungen und danach war er ganz einfach. Wärst Du lieber Mal mitgekommen, denn Formel 1 schau ich jetzt auch noch 

Bis bald, Roberto.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. November 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Der Besuch im Bk war wieder mal ganz nett, trotz des nicht optimalen Wetters und der ganz ruhigen Stimnung. Hab dann fast mal gefroren.
> 
> @ hotrod: Ein wichtiger Punkt, nachdem heute jemamd da war der den großen Sprung in der Senke genommen hat, hab ich mir ein Herz gefasst und mein kleines Saisonziel erreicht.... ich hab ihn bezwungen und danach war er ganz einfach. Wärst Du lieber Mal mitgekommen, denn Formel 1 schau ich jetzt auch noch
> 
> Bis bald, Roberto.



Ich habe schon davon gehört  Respekt! Beim nächsten Mal springst du dann vor und ich spring hinterher....versuche es auf jeden Fall 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. November 2010)

was ihr für sachen macht...

ach,ja. den gratulanten möchte ich hiermit innigst danken!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2010)

Freireiten mal etwas anders. (leicht ausgesetzter Weg)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM_B6JjZl7Y"]YouTube        - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse mal etwas anders, anders... Teil3[/nomedia]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. November 2010)

Die Jungs haben ja wohl die Mütze heiß!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben ja wohl die Mütze heiß!



Na ja, ein älterer Herr und ein Österreicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2010)

@rocky: und wann machst du das?


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. November 2010)

mach das bloß nicht! das kommt wohl von den abgasen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mach das bloß nicht! das kommt wohl von den abgasen.



Nein, das kommt davon das ihr euch kennt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. November 2010)

1300 hohemark. wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. November 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> 1300 hohemark. wer ist dabei?



Hab leider keine Zeit! Aber ich wünsche dir viel Spass bei diesem tollen Wetter.....und benimm dich auf den Waldwegen 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2010)

wasn eigentlich dieses jahr mit dem weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (17. November 2010)

Den gibts ab nächster Woche und ich hab gehört da gibt es Glühwein. 

Aber mal was anderes, hat jemand Interesse an Bad-Wildbad am Sonntag?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn eigentlich dieses jahr mit dem weihnachtsmarkt?



Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich mitkomme 
Wann wollen wir also gehen?


----------



## maverick65 (17. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich mitkomme



Ich auch! Mit´s Rad  ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn eigentlich dieses jahr mit dem weihnachtsmarkt?



damit wir uns wiedersehen, muss weihnachten u. ostern auf einen tag fallen...

der weihnachtsmarkt wird hoffentlich wegen der allg. u. speziellen gefahrenlage abgesagt. den glühwein bekommet ihr günstiger auf sachsenbeachbacher seite.
meinereiner würde sich schon auch sehr über ein hallo-again mit den anderen faulpelzen (radsaisonbezogen!) freuen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2010)

Sag mir Wann und Wo ich werde da sein.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. November 2010)

auf dich freue ich mich natürlich besonders! irgendwann in der ersten dezemberwoche?
dann könnte man auch ein double ins auge fassen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2010)




----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2010)

9. Dezember...Freireiter auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt...evtl. vorher noch die ein oder andere Treppe rattern


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 9. Dezember...Freireiter auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt...evtl. vorher noch die ein oder andere Treppe rattern



Hört sich gut an, dann kann ich am Freitag Büro machen und muss nicht so früh raus....ich weiß ja noch wie das letztes Jahr ausgegangen ist, oder war das schon vorletztes Jahr? 
9.12. = ich bin dabei!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. November 2010)

Ist jemand am Samstag in Wildbad? Samstag soll es noch nicht gar so frostig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (18. November 2010)

Ich kann leider nur am Sonntag. Aber auch für Sonntag sieht das Wetter recht gut aus. Bedeckt, teilweise Sonne und ca. 5°C.
Finde ich eigentlich ganz akzeptabel ist halt eher ein Wetter für ne lange Hose.

Ach übrigens der Schlepplift hat sogar noch ein letztes mal offen am Wochenende und die Zahnradbahn läuft auch wieder.


----------



## roberto.d (20. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, geht morgen vielleicht einer von euch biken im Taunus oder im BK? Ich werde wohl auf jeden Fall was machen. Sollte also noch jemand fahren, sagt bescheid.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (20. November 2010)

in den taunus wollte ich morgen auch mal wieder. BK eher nicht...


----------



## roberto.d (20. November 2010)

Was willst Du denn machen im Taunus? Quasi Standardrunde?


----------



## xtccc (20. November 2010)

so gegen mittag---


----------



## roberto.d (20. November 2010)

Gegen Mittag klingt gut


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. November 2010)

@visionthing: Wie war's heute in Wiba? Ich war Samstag dort und obwohl es am Abend vorher geregnet hatte war die Strecke zum größten Teil schon wieder trocken. Fand es noch mal echt Klasse für den wahrscheinlich letzten Tag in dieser Saison.


----------



## visionthing (22. November 2010)

Ich war die ganze Zeit sehr hin und her gerissen ob ich nun allein nach Wildbad fahren sollte. Im Endeffekt hab ich mich dann ganz spontan dafür entschieden und war am Sonntag früh auf dem Weg und hab mich bei der ersten Abfahrt im naßkalten Nebel verflucht nicht im Bett geblieben zu sein. 
Später wurde es dann richtig gut und auch wieder flüssiger. Trotz nassen Wurzeln ging es recht gut zu fahren, denn zum Glück ist in Wildbad alles schön fest und kann nicht aufweichen.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. November 2010)

Das klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht. Sonntag hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Jetzt dürfte die Saison in den Bikeparks wohl endgültig vorbei sein.

Was geht hier in FFM so im Winter? Müsste noch einiges an Fahrtechnik lernen, nur alleine kann ich mich nicht so recht motivieren in der Stadt mit dem Bike loszuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. November 2010)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht. Sonntag hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Jetzt dürfte die Saison in den Bikeparks wohl endgültig vorbei sein.
> 
> Was geht hier in FFM so im Winter? Müsste noch einiges an Fahrtechnik lernen, nur alleine kann ich mich nicht so recht motivieren in der Stadt mit dem Bike loszuziehen.



Wir werden wahrscheinlich am 9.12. mit den Bikes durch die City ziehen und dann einen schönen Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt anpeilen 
Vielleicht hast du ja Lust mitzukommen. 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. November 2010)

Dazu hätte ich durchaus Lust mitzukommen, sofern ich es zeitlich schaffe nach der Arbeit. Hab es mir mal im Kalender eingetragen.
Wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2010)

da der weihnachtsmarkt nicht so lange auf hat sollte man sich 1800 oder noch früher am steg treffen


----------



## visionthing (23. November 2010)

ich werde dann auf jeden Fall auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt dazu stossen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da der weihnachtsmarkt nicht so lange auf hat sollte man sich 1800 oder noch früher am steg treffen



Zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 ist eine gute Startzeit...aber wir sollten nochmal das Wetter abwarten. Wenn es nämlich regnet bin ich nicht mit dabei.


----------



## kawilli (23. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 ist eine gute Startzeit...aber wir sollten nochmal das Wetter abwarten. Wenn es nämlich regnet bin ich nicht mit dabei.



Hey Leute wäre auch gerne dabei. Kannst du mal ein bischen beschreiben, wie der Radltreff so ablaufen soll? Glühweinzischen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt geht klar, ich überlege bloß ob ich mit dem Bike kommen soll oder nicht. Ich trau mich noch nicht so richtig gas zu geben oder zu stylen. Bin noch ganz schön wackelig auf dem Bein. Würd aber trotzdem gern mitfahren. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 ist eine gute Startzeit...aber wir sollten nochmal das Wetter abwarten. Wenn es nämlich regnet bin ich nicht mit dabei.



weichei...wenn du nicht kommst komm ich auch nicht 



kawilli schrieb:


> Hey Leute wäre auch gerne dabei. Kannst du mal ein bischen beschreiben, wie der Radltreff so ablaufen soll? Glühweinzischen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt geht klar, ich überlege bloß ob ich mit dem Bike kommen soll oder nicht. Ich trau mich noch nicht so richtig gas zu geben oder zu stylen. Bin noch ganz schön wackelig auf dem Bein. Würd aber trotzdem gern mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



wir werden sicher den ein oder anderen spot anfahren und dort ein bissi spielen, seh da für dich kein problem, alles ist zu umfahren.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (24. November 2010)

Ist das Ziel der Weihnachtsmarkt am Römer? Mit den Rädern müsste man dort bei dem Gedränge irgendwo am Rand stehen bleiben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. November 2010)

hier in berlin schneit es wie wild. ich freu mich schon, die ganzen vermissten zum weihnachtsmarkt wiederzusehen. 
ahoi.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2010)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ist das Ziel der Weihnachtsmarkt am Römer? Mit den Rädern müsste man dort bei dem Gedränge irgendwo am Rand stehen bleiben.



 wir kennen da ne gute stelle aus den vorangegengenen jahren  




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier in berlin schneit es wie wild. ich freu mich schon, die ganzen vermissten zum weihnachtsmarkt wiederzusehen.
> ahoi.



das freust nicht nur du dich drauf...was machst den in berlin?


----------



## Zilli (24. November 2010)

Ich freu mich auch auf den 09. . Werde wohl mit der S-Bahn kommen und nach der Sause von dort aus heim-biken.


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Werde wohl mit der S-Bahn kommen und nach der Sause von dort aus heim-biken.



... nimm die S-Bahn nach Hause - ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch auf den 09. . Werde wohl mit der S-Bahn kommen und nach der Sause von dort aus heim-biken.



hey... da hat doch gestern noch 7. gestanden


----------



## Zilli (25. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... nimm die S-Bahn nach Hause - ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


... als Notfallvariante ist es durchaus zu berücksichtigen. Ansonsten, so glaube ich, hab ich mehr Federweg als Du damals ....... lassen wir das, nicht das ich noch den "Googlinator" in Dir wecke ...  (duck und wech)


----------



## Zilli (25. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hey... da hat doch gestern noch 7. gestanden


siehe "Grund"


----------



## maverick65 (25. November 2010)

@Zilli: mach dir keen Kopp, wir treffen uns dort und entscheiden vor Ort, ob wir heme radlen oder mit der Bahn "abkürzen". 
@Meister Alex: ich hoffe du  bist auch dabei, mein Rad steht noch bei dir und bei DER Gelegenheit könnte ich es holen. 

Mal was völlig bescheuertes: wieso muss ich bei DEM Bild (im Anhang) an Petra denken?
Wegen der doch deutlichen Darstellung von einer Schulter oder der Hand auf den Rippen? Der Schnabel ist es sicher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (26. November 2010)

Jupp,
gute Idee! Dann komme ich am 9. mit ins Städtche. Kommst halt mit den öffentlichen zu mir und wir radeln zusammen zum Steg. Knipsen?
Wie bereits erwähnt muss ich Morgen bei einem Umzug helfen. Falls am Abend noch Schne liegt willst du dann in FFM knipsen?
Vielleicht kann ich am Abend noch...
Alter, egal was du nimmst: Dosis verdoppeln oder erst mal lieber doch halbieren. Ich als Photobanause sehe da nur Zigarettenrauch...
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. November 2010)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Mal was völlig bescheuertes: wieso muss ich bei DEM Bild (im Anhang) an Petra denken?
> Wegen der doch deutlichen Darstellung von einer Schulter oder der Hand auf den Rippen? Der Schnabel ist es sicher nicht...



Ich weiß zwar nicht wer Petra ist aber das Bild ist der Hammer! So ein Körper und dann solch ein Donal-Duck-Schnabel


----------



## xtccc (27. November 2010)

gib uns einfach was von dem zeug ab was den qualm produziert hat,,


----------



## haihoo (27. November 2010)

am besten vor dem 7. oder 9. noch das da installieren.....
http://www.chip.de/news/Firefox-Addon-Nie-mehr-betrunken-posten_45628454.html


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2010)

bisher siehts wetter für die weihnachtsfeier/fahrt gut aus...


do. 17:30 eisener steg, sachsenbacherseite


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> do. 17:30 eisener steg, sachsenbacherseite



trifft man sich später wieder an geschichtsträchtiger Stelle am Weihnachtsmarkt??


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2010)

kulminator schrieb:


> trifft man sich später wieder an geschichtsträchtiger stelle am weihnachtsmarkt??



um 1900


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um 1900



gut, dann melde ich meine Gattin samt männlicher Begleitung an


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2010)

sowas von frankfurt, natürlich dann aber mit rolltreppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (7. Dezember 2010)

warum erst 1900 ? wird dann doch etwas eng mit der zeit - oder ?

treppen-shreddern & glühwein...

wer is nu alles dabei ?


----------



## visionthing (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme dann zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach.


----------



## roberto.d (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde ja auch gern mit auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und noch den ein oder anderen mehr kennen lernen. Leider wird es bei mir von der Arbeit her eher knapp. Ich wünsch euch aber schon mal viel Spaß. Sollte es meine Zeit doch noch zulassen dann melde ich mich kurzfristig bei Tom.

Und hier noch eine kurze Info: Bevor ich meine 888 RC2X in den Bikemarkt stelle noch die Vorabinfo an Euch. Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand gebrauchen. Sie ist in einen super Zustand und hat noch einen Check und Ölwechsel von Arnes bekommen. 






Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden und dann gibt es auch die Details.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Dezember 2010)

Zeitlich wird es bei mir auch recht eng, würde aber gerne zumindest auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt dazu stoßen, wenn es mit dem Biken nicht klappt, und den ein oder anderen kennen lernen. Wo finde ich den geschichtsträchtigen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

xtccc schrieb:


> warum erst 1900 ? wird dann doch etwas eng mit der zeit - oder ?
> 
> treppen-shreddern & glühwein...
> 
> wer is nu alles dabei ?



19:00 ist nur noch glühweintrinken

17:30 ist gibts auch noch treppen-shreddern 

früher werden die meisten sicher nicht können...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2010)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Zeitlich wird es bei mir auch recht eng, würde aber gerne zumindest auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt dazu stoßen, wenn es mit dem Biken nicht klappt, und den ein oder anderen kennen lernen. Wo finde ich den geschichtsträchtigen Treffpunkt?



Zum Radln treffen wir uns am Eisernen Steg auf der Sachsenhäuser-Seite. Wenn du es zeitlich nicht schaffst, kannst du zum Glühweintrinken kommen, da werden wir vermutlich auch am Eisernen Steg sein, nur eben auf der anderen Seite und dann einfach nach der Gruppe suchen, die dicksten Räder mit hat 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Zum Radln treffen wir uns am Eisernen Steg auf der Sachsenhäuser-Seite. Wenn du es zeitlich nicht schaffst, kannst du zum Glühweintrinken kommen, da werden wir vermutlich auch am Eisernen Steg sein, nur eben auf der anderen Seite und dann einfach nach der Gruppe suchen, die dicksten Räder mit hat
> Gruß,
> HR



oder Eier


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

hab mal in mal in google maps die stelle markiert an der wir immer den glühwein trinken, bzw. uns auf dem weihnachtsmarkt treffen 

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?oe=ut....109202,8.6816&spn=0.001266,0.002232&t=h&z=19


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> oder Eier



das ist durchaus möglich


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 19:00 ist nur noch glühweintrinken




Einspruch ! 

der Spanier ist dabei und der kauft nach unseren Erfahrungswerten zu fortschrittener Stunde immer so anderes Zeugs in kleinen Flaschen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Einspruch !
> 
> der Spanier ist dabei und der kauft nach unseren Erfahrungswerten zu fortschrittener Stunde immer so anderes Zeugs in kleinen Flaschen ...



oh man...wie konnt ichs nur vergessen...mir tut jetzt schon der kopf weh


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oh man...wie konnt ichs nur vergessen...mir tut jetzt schon der kopf weh



... und sperr' in dieser Nacht den Mac weg


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... und sperr' in dieser Nacht den Mac weg



...ich fass nix an


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ich fass nix an



Das glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht!



... geht mir auch so ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

na ihr scheint euch auszukennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

woher kommts nur?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> woher kommts nur?




herr kulminator,
der lappi war nicht kaputt...manch anderes nach diesem tag schon


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> herr kulminator,
> der lappi war nicht kaputt...manch anderes nach diesem tag schon



mein Nicolai war nicht kaputt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mein Nicolai war nicht kaputt ...





*grins...nix für ungut


----------



## kawilli (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oh man...wie konnt ichs nur vergessen...mir tut jetzt schon der kopf weh



Hurra endlich wieder Komasaufen. Ich muß am Freitag ja nur um 05:00 aufstehen, da bleib ich lieber gleich wach und radel vom Weihnachtsmarkt zur Arbeit.  Kann mal jemand den Regen abstellen bis Morgen, ist echt mieses Wetter wenn ich auf der Parkbank übernachten muß.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2010)

morgen schneits...hab ich so mim petrus abgemacht...keine regen, nur schnee wenn wir unterwegs sind


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen schneits...



... und was soll das heute? Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Sollte das Wetter morgen so sein wie heute, dann werde ich vorher nicht durch die Stadt schreddern, sondern mich gleich dem Glühwein zuwenden


----------



## kawilli (8. Dezember 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sollte das Wetter morgen so sein wie heute, dann werde ich vorher nicht durch die Stadt schreddern, sondern mich gleich dem Glühwein zuwenden



Also wenn Morgen Nachmittag so ein Sauwetter sein sollte, dann schließe ich mich dir an. Sonst kann ich wahrscheinlich gleich wieder mein Krankenbett buchen. War vor ner Stunde draußen und gleich auf die Fresse geflogen. Scheiß Eisregen ist sofort Spiegelglatt geworden. Wenn das so weiterschneit haben wir Morgen einen halben Meter Schnee und fahren lieber Snowboard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (8. Dezember 2010)

War grad im Schnee unterwegs, macht richtig fetz. 

Bin Morgen wenn es nicht regnet dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

lustig da draußen


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lustig da draußen



da hast du ja wieder was angerichtet


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> da hast du ja wieder was angerichtet



du meinst petrus hat's übertrieben?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du meinst petrus hat's übertrieben?



ist der ein Verwandter von dir?  


En NR bei viel Schnee und den chinesischen Lämpchen macht bestimmt richtig Laune... zu schade, dass ich heute abend mit dem Auto kommen muss...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist der ein Verwandter von dir?
> 
> 
> En NR bei viel Schnee und den chinesischen Lämpchen macht bestimmt richtig Laune... zu schade, dass ich heute abend mit dem Auto kommen muss...



ein guter freund 

wenn nix außergewöhnliches passiert werd ich auch mit dem bike kommen, bei dem wetter macht das doppelt spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (9. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein guter freund
> 
> wenn nix außergewöhnliches passiert werd ich auch mit dem bike kommen, bei dem wetter macht das doppelt spaß


Definiere Außergewöhnliches! Sag mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid ob mit oder ohne Bike.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

um 16:00 wird sich entschieden...aber es sieht nach mit bike aus


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

wir werden aussehen wie die schneemänner wenn wir in frankfurt ankommen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2010)

Komme gerade vom Mittag, ist total nass der Schnee.
Ich denke das ich ohne Rad komme.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

entscheidung ist gefallen, ich komm mit dem bike, mal schauen ob ich's schaff bis 17:30 am eisernen steg...bei dem wetter kann's auch 17:45 werden

zilli, nils und villeicht auch kawilli kommen auch mim bike...bei allen anderen weiß ich's nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß - ich gehe heute Hockey spielen und lass den WM WM sein.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich lasse das Rad daheim und werde mich von meiner Lady bringen lassen  Bin vorher dann bei Tom und trink vielleicht schon ein Bierchen oder so.
Dann also bis später!
FREIREITER-WEIHNACHTSMARKT-AKTION!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2010)

Komme dan um 19Uhr zum Treffpunkt


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2010)

wieder daheim, schee war's!


----------



## Zilli (10. Dezember 2010)

jo stimmt. Jetzt hab ich auch die notwendige Bettschwere....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch...gute Nacht! Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## kawilli (10. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieder daheim, schee war's!



Ja das war es aber ich hätte nicht mal mehr meinen Laptop gefunden. Ich bin schon froh, das ich wenigstens noch meine Klamotten ausgekriegt habe. Mann war ich platt nach der Nummer. Einen riesen Dank an Uwe und Nils fürs Heimgeleiten. Allein wär ich jetzt verschollen im Wald. Gruß auch an alle Dabeigewesenen Freireiter, war echt schön mit Euch.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich auch...gute Nacht!



ich auch ... hab jetzt 8 stunden erholsamen Büroschlaf vor mir... 

Gestern noch was passiert? 
Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2010)

Verschlaf den Feierabend nicht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Dezember 2010)

morsche. glühwein geht wirklich nur einmal im jahr... aua, aua, aua.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2010)

Man ist mir schlecht!:kotz:
Ich vertrage keinen Rotwein.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2010)

und ich kein bier


----------



## roberto.d (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

wie sieht es aus, hat jemand Lust morgen biken zu gehen? Ich hab schon so viele Bikevideos gesehen, ich muss auf's Bike. 

Würde gern mit dem Freerider ne Runde drehen, allerdings sieht es im Taunus eher schlecht aus mit dem Schnee. Vielleicht wäre ja der BK eine Option, wobei ich da auch nicht weiß wie es da aussieht. 

Oder hat jemand ne Idee? Trails am Taunusrand wären wohl ideal, aber da fällt mir nichts ein.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## ratte (11. Dezember 2010)

Ideen hab ich auch nicht. Wird überall sulzig oder schlammig sein. In höheren Lagen besteht z.Z. auch Schneebruchgefahr, zumindest wurde deswegen der Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Plateau abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2010)

wir hattens doch neulich vom alten fritz


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Dezember 2010)

für alle interessierte fritzens: follow me HD is in the house!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich gut an 
Sag mal kann es sein das es draußen schneit??? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## xtccc (17. Dezember 2010)

wann is vorführung?


----------



## kawilli (17. Dezember 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> für alle interessierte fritzens: follow me HD is in the house!



Hört sich geil an, könnte noch "Life Cycles" beisteuern. Wann ist denn Anschauen angesagt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> für alle interessierte fritzens: follow me HD is in the house!





Wann ?
Wo ist klar!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte ab Dienstag Urlaub  und bin dann ab dem 23.12. in Osnabrück.
Vielleicht können wir das also vor dem 23. machen...wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hört sich geil an, könnte noch "Life Cycles" beisteuern. Wann ist denn Anschauen angesagt?



Ist der wirklich so gut wie in den Kritiken geschrieben?


----------



## kawilli (17. Dezember 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist der wirklich so gut wie in den Kritiken geschrieben?



Ja aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Weniger ein Actionfeuerwerk, dafür aber künstlerisch absolut sehenswert. Unheimlich aufwendig gefilmt und ein stilistisches Meisterwerk.


----------



## haihoo (17. Dezember 2010)

jemand bock auf "snowride" am WE? aber bitte nich 10°° HM oder so......
g.h.


----------



## Hopi (17. Dezember 2010)

Also FEldberg könnt ihr knicken, man kommt bestimmt mit dem Rad irgend wie da hoch, aber dann habt ihr keine Kraft zum runterfahren mehr.


----------



## haihoo (17. Dezember 2010)

"irgend wie"?? vllt nimmt ein der bus mit hoch wenns radl noch trocken is? im schnee da hochfahrn is bestimmt zu heftig, komm ja schon ohne schnee kaum da hoch und die gesalzene autostraße.........
BK? würd mit S-bahn gehn. oder am goetheturm, da solls ja auch noch nen guten WEIHNACHTSMARKT geben, aber da kenn ich die wege nich so


----------



## maverick65 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Weicheier , "früher" sind wir im Winter mit den Halbtoten von der Applauskurve hochgekurbelt und dann bissi runter... Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen wollen 
Mein Vorschlag: am Sonntag Shutteln, vom Feldi runterradeln und später fahren, je nach Beteiligung, ein oder 2 Leute mit´s Bus wieder hoch, die Autos holen, eine(r) bleibt bei den Rädern. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## haihoo (18. Dezember 2010)

guter vorschlag, will nur kein salz am rad.......


----------



## wartool (18. Dezember 2010)

Berichtet doch bitte mal, ob der Bus Euch wirklich mitgenommen hat.

Ich kenne das Teil bei dem Wetter nur voll, wie die Worschthaut mit Schlittenfahrern usw - vermute da geht nix... oder???


----------



## haihoo (18. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub Du hast recht.... so weit hab ich noch gar nich gedacht. und auf'm auto hab ich noch nich ma die WR drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute was ist denn jetzt mit DVD-Abend und so? Wer hätte denn überhaupt Zeit bis Mittwoch Abend. Also ich fahre am Donnerstag nach Bayern und HR hat ja auch nur bis Mittwoch Zeit. Sagt mal Bescheid.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Dezember 2010)

Ihr dürft euch dann mit den Schlittenfahrern um die Plätze im Bus rangeln


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch dann mit den Schlittenfahrern um die Plätze im Bus rangeln


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


>



hab gedacht dein post bezieht sich auf das von kawalli....


----------



## kawilli (20. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab gedacht dein post bezieht sich auf das von kawalli....



 hört auf während der Arbeit so viel Glühwein zu saufen!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> hört auf während der Arbeit so viel Glühwein zu saufen!




wieso denn das, ist doch der einzige grund wieso ich hier noch herkomm, zuhause darf ich ja nicht


----------



## kawilli (20. Dezember 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso denn das, ist doch der einzige grund wieso ich hier noch herkomm, zuhause darf ich ja nicht



Weichei zieh dir mal wieder die Hosen an.  Deinen Job möchte ich haben.


----------



## kawilli (23. Dezember 2010)

So ich bin dann mal weg!

Ich wünsche allen Freireitern ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten ( Blessurfreien) Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (23. Dezember 2010)

Guude, 
schöne Grüße aus dem Wallis (Blatten-Belalp).
Der zweite zweckmäßige Einsatz des FF's in diesem Jahr ...



Schöne Feiertage und lasst Euch reichlich beschenken .
Gruß vom Zilli + Bine.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Dezember 2010)

da ich schon versäumte ein frohes fest zu wünschen, nun wenigstens: guten rutsch!


----------



## kawilli (31. Dezember 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> da ich schon versäumte ein frohes fest zu wünschen, nun wenigstens: guten rutsch!



da schließe ich mich an und wünsche allen Freireitern ein glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## hoschi130 (31. Dezember 2010)

schließe mich den bescheidenen Wünschen für das neue Jahr an.

Gruß an alle Freireiter


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2010)

2
^
.
.
.
1 < - - - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - - - > o
.
.
.
v
1​


----------



## haihoo (31. Dezember 2010)

allen Reitern nen guten drift ins neue.....

morgen vllt. ma im taunus auskatern...???... ma gucken wie lange die guten vorsätze fürs neue halten

g.h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein frohes Neues allen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Januar 2011)

ein schickes neues an alle


----------



## kawilli (1. Januar 2011)

ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## roberto.d (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## Hopi (2. Januar 2011)

Wir wünsche euch auch allen ein guten neues Jahr.


----------



## visionthing (2. Januar 2011)

so, bin wieder nüchtern. 
Ein "frohes neues" euch allen!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir allen ein schönes Jahr 2011!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2011)

da bin ich doch heut tatsächlich mal nen stück mit dem bike gefahren... wars, nächste woche sollten wir das wiederholen


----------



## kawilli (2. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da bin ich doch heut tatsächlich mal nen stück mit dem bike gefahren... wars, nächste woche sollten wir das wiederholen



könntest ja mal Bescheid geben wenn du fahren willst. Ich wäre sogar mitgefahren


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Januar 2011)

Wir könnten ja mal das nächste WE anpeilen. Da wäre ich bei ausreichend gutem Wetter mit von der Partie 

Ach ja: Frohes neues Jahr! 


Gruß und Fuß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich bei ausreichend gutem Wetter mit von der Partie




das wetter wird der springende punkt sein...sieht ganz mies aus im moment fürs WE


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Januar 2011)

Wo würdet ihr fahren, falls das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr fahren, falls das Wetter mitspielt?



gestern war ich mal ne runde im wald...hat keinen spaß gemacht...der schnee muß erst getaut sein!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. Januar 2011)

Werde mich nachher vielleicht auf ein paar Treppen wagen, muss das noch üben. Und es ist so schön warm und sonnig ...


----------



## xtccc (8. Januar 2011)

grad zurück ausm taunus....noch sehr winterlich da oben!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. Januar 2011)

Hier am Main ist alles frei, wie im Frühling


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, aufm Berg siehts aus wie in der eisigen Tundra. XTC und wir haben es heute vergebens probiert. Es hat aber trotzdem irgendwie Spass gemacht..

Ganz elende Mischung zwischen crushed Ice Matschepampe und Frischschnee, wobei letzteres nur noch ganz oben zu sehehn war.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> grad zurück ausm taunus....noch sehr winterlich da oben!



 ihr wart oben. hier unten im wald war ne eisschicht mit zusätzlich wasser drauf auf den wegen. das war richtig rutschig, sogar der hund hat mühe gehabt  spikes hätten sich heute mal richtig rentiert.

wenns morgen nochmal so warm ist wird aber sicher als weg sein, zumindest hier unten.


----------



## xtccc (8. Januar 2011)

ich hatte spikes drauf...allerding nur vorn! hab heute trotzdem 3x schneekontakt gehabt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (9. Januar 2011)

Guuude,
bin gestern morgen über Höchst am Main entlang zum Eisenen Steg, Rittergasse/Klappergasse und an der Main Südseite zurück. War schnee- und eistechnisch kein Thema und nach 4 Wochen mit dem Sonnenschein schön zu fahren. Heute war der südliche Weg am Main in FFM jedoch überwiegend unter Wasser ... also beachmäßig wär da z.Z. nix drin.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2011)

...unten im wald war gestern mittag kein schnee mehr, dafür umso mehr matsch


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2011)

Guuude,
ein Vorschlag aus der Innovationsküche ...


----------



## roberto.d (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs uns Mädels, wie sieht es aus, hat jemand morgen Lust ne Runde Rad zu fahren? Ich weiß es ist sehr matschig (bin ja aber eh ein Mudfreak  ) und weiter oben im Taunus noch Schnee, aber ich muss aufs Rad.

Dachte so an 12 Uhr Hm, wäre aber auch für Alternativvorschläge offen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Januar 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs uns Mädels, wie sieht es aus, hat jemand morgen Lust ne Runde Rad zu fahren? Ich weiß es ist sehr matschig (bin ja aber eh ein Mudfreak  ) und weiter oben im Taunus noch Schnee, aber ich muss aufs Rad.
> 
> Dachte so an 12 Uhr Hm, wäre aber auch für Alternativvorschläge offen.
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Wir waren heute im Wald und es war super matschig, aber trotzdem schön 
Und es gab viel Wasser:




Hoffentlich ist das Wasser bald mal weg.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## roberto.d (15. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute im Wald und es war super matschig, aber trotzdem schön
> Und es gab viel Wasser:
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja gut aus. Und warum habt Ihr nicht bescheid gesagt? Bin heute nicht gefahren weil ich nicht alleine los wollte.  

Aber dann könnt Ihr ja morgen noch mal mit kommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Januar 2011)

Also mich bekommt morgen keiner in den Wald.
Sorry das wir nicht Bescheid gesagt haben....haben wir irgendwie verpeilt, sorry!!! Wir sollten wirklich mal wieder zusammen fahren  Maybe nächste Woche?!


----------



## roberto.d (15. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also mich bekommt morgen keiner in den Wald.
> Sorry das wir nicht Bescheid gesagt haben....haben wir irgendwie verpeilt, sorry!!! Wir sollten wirklich mal wieder zusammen fahren  Maybe nächste Woche?!



Ok, kann ich ja verstehen, dann bis bald. Mal sehen wie nächste Woche das Wetter ist.


----------



## kawilli (15. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also mich bekommt morgen keiner in den Wald.
> Sorry das wir nicht Bescheid gesagt haben....haben wir irgendwie verpeilt, sorry!!! Wir sollten wirklich mal wieder zusammen fahren  Maybe nächste Woche?!



Ja ja immer diese Egoisten wollen den ganzen Matsch für sich allein haben.

@Roberto.d : muß leider Morgen malochen, hätte aber auch mal wieder Bock auf Dreckschleudern. Vielleicht klappt ja nächstes WE was.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2011)

@roberto: würd dich ja mal gerne kennenlernen. wird aber wieder nix, wir fahren morgen flach und das auch ganz früh..9:00 abfahrt in Isenburg


----------



## roberto.d (16. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @roberto: würd dich ja mal gerne kennenlernen. wird aber wieder nix, wir fahren morgen flach und das auch ganz früh..9:00 abfahrt in Isenburg



Hallo Lucafabian, die Freude wäre auch auf meiner Seite, aber die Saison steht ja kurz bevor und da werden wir bestimmt mal ne gemeinsame Runde hinbekommen.

Heute war echt Klasse. Bin zwar dann alleine los, aber es hat die Sonne geschienen und auf der Standardrunde war bis auf wenige Meter alles fahrbar. Man ist teilweise durch Bäche gefahren, war richtig cool.

Bis bald, Roberto.


----------



## Zilli (16. Januar 2011)

Guuude Leidensgenossen,
ich glaube ENDLICH den Off-Schalter vom Quietschen gefunden zu haben. Im Pedal hat er gesteckt; also andere Pedale rangebaut und auf ca. 500m Testfahrt war nichts mehr zu hören (das defekte Pedal ist das, was seit Meran 2009 innerlich Schaden hatte...)


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2011)

endlich ruhe im kasten. ich wollt dir schon paar rocky aufkleber für dein rad machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude Leidensgenossen,
> ich glaube ENDLICH den Off-Schalter vom Quietschen gefunden zu haben. Im Pedal hat er gesteckt; also andere Pedale rangebaut und auf ca. 500m Testfahrt war nichts mehr zu hören (das defekte Pedal ist das, was seit Meran 2009 innerlich Schaden hatte...)



du hast wirklich das in meran schon als total am ar$ch erkannte pedal noch zwei jahre weitergefahren? 



GEIZHALS!


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast wirklich das in meran schon als total am ar$ch erkannte pedal noch zwei jahre weitergefahren?
> 
> 
> 
> GEIZHALS!



Na er hat jetzt 2 Jahre controlled ob das Pedal auch wirklich defekt ist.


----------



## Zilli (18. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast wirklich das in meran schon als total am ar$ch erkannte pedal noch zwei jahre weitergefahren?
> 
> 
> GEIZHALS!


Die damalige Notlösung (vollstopfen mit Teflonfett, Mutter mit Loctite drauf) hat sich als ergiebig erwiesen .



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na er hat jetzt 2 Jahre controlled ob das Pedal auch wirklich defekt ist.


So isses 

, ich war schon verwundert, dass es sich noch drehte und drehte und drehte ...... hat sich doch gerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
na geht morgen einer biken? Ich wollte wieder ne kleine Runde ab Hohemark drehen. So gegen 12 Uhr.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Januar 2011)

Bevor die Freireiter auf der zweiten Seite verschwinden, hol ich den Fred mal nach oben 
Gruß an Alle!!!


----------



## kawilli (26. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bevor die Freireiter auf der zweiten Seite verschwinden, hol ich den Fred mal nach oben
> Gruß an Alle!!!



Danke und Gruß zurück!


----------



## xtccc (28. Januar 2011)

hat jemand am we bock auf radfahren ?


----------



## kawilli (28. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand am we bock auf radfahren ?



Jo werd Morgen Nachmittag mal ne easy Proberunde im Stadtwald drehen. Muß mal schauen was noch geht. Für richtig Bergfahren hab ich noch zu wenig Kraft im Bein. Soll ja super sonnig werden aber Schweinekalt.


----------



## roberto.d (28. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand am we bock auf radfahren ?



Hallo xtccc, ja klar hab ich Bock.  Ich wollte aber am Sonntag fahren, weil ich morgen noch ein paar Wege erledigen muss. Wie wäre es also am Sonntag so gegen 12 Uhr (da sind die Temperaturen am besten)? Hohemark oder BK oder..... wäre für alles zu haben


----------



## Kulminator (29. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand am we bock auf radfahren ?



heute nachmittag im Spessart (Hahnenkamm, Barbarossa, Fernblick etc). Treffpunkt 1300 B8.


----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

@Roberto: BK klingt gut..wir könnten aber auch mal den winterstein befahren..


----------



## roberto.d (29. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> @Roberto: BK klingt gut..wir könnten aber auch mal den winterstein befahren..



ich glaube ich bin den Winterstein noch nie gefahren, oder? 
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich bin für alles zu haben, hauptsache biken und Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

keine ahnung...war auch erst 2x da...wenn man von norden die A5 richtung ffm fährt is dass rechts bei dem funkturm...kurz vor abfahrt friedberg..


----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

darf ich übrigens mal meinen neuen untersatz für dieses jahr vorstellen...


----------



## kawilli (29. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> darf ich übrigens mal meinen neuen untersatz für dieses jahr vorstellen...



wow fett geil, haste im Lotto gewonnen? Ne echt schönes Teil.


----------



## wartool (29. Januar 2011)

Also habe ich Dich (XTCCC) heute an der HM wegen dem Bus angequatscht?


----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

si si..so wird dass wohl gewesen sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

@xtccc: du hast jetzt auch noch nen Bus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

..hab die RMV aufgekauft...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

Endlich! BTW: hier in th hat's noch nen guten Meter gefrorenes Wasser. Gestern flutlichtcarven, heute bei strahlenden Sonnenschein. Ned soo schleschd.


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

@xtccc: da der bucklige mit sattelstütze geliefert wurde, wird es wohl dieser Vorbau werden:
http://bikethomson.com/products/stems/Direct Mount Stem/

Sollte doch auch auf die 40er passen... Was meinst du?


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc:  Was meinst du?



Als Inge, meine ich...


----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc: da der bucklige mit sattelstütze geliefert wurde, wird es wohl dieser Vorbau werden:
> http://bikethomson.com/products/stems/Direct Mount Stem/
> 
> Sollte doch auch auf die 40er passen... Was meinst du?



da steht aber nur was von "boxxer-bohrbild" keine ahnung ob das mit dem der 40 ident ist??


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

Tja, ich dachte der herr inschenör weiß Bescheid...


----------



## xtccc (29. Januar 2011)

bruder J. hat doch ne boxxer..evt. kann er ja mal nachmessen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Januar 2011)

Sollte passen, denn im Moment ist auch ne Boxer-kompatible angeschraubt:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rect-Mount-Vorbau-RockShox-Boxxer::16305.html


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen was der Tag heute so bringt....auf geht's gleich in den Bombenkrater


----------



## xtccc (30. Januar 2011)

jetzt erzähl mal...wie war's ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Januar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> jetzt erzähl mal...wie war's ?



guckst du hier:


----------



## roberto.d (30. Januar 2011)

@hotrod, xtccc: War echt ein super Sonntag, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht mit Euch, Ihr habt mich gut "gepushed" und das Wetter war optimal. Die Bilder sagen ja schon alles und sind sehr schön geworden. Ich denke jeder von uns hat immer noch ein grinsen im Gesicht und do freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten ride.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Januar 2011)

Gut gemacht, Männer! Ich bin stolz auf euch.

Meinereiner war auch tätig und poste carvender Weise den dt. Mittelgebirgswintersportler auf ihren spektakulären Steilhängen gehörig etwas vor...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Januar 2011)

DerSonntag war wirklch sehr spaßig 
....und ich habe das Grinsen fast nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen. Der große Double hatte damit ein bisschen was zu tun 

Auf jeden Fall schreit das nach einer Wiederholung.

Schönen Start in die Woche!


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Januar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Der große Double hatte damit ein bisschen was zu tun
> Schönen Start in die Woche!



meinen tiefsten respekt! und danke gleichfalls.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Februar 2011)

Am liebsten würde ich die Zeit vorspulen, damit endlich Ende April ist und wir auf dem Weg nach Finaaaaale sind 
Ick freu mir so!


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Februar 2011)

Ruhig brauner! Kondition aufbauen und die Bälle zum saisonstart flach halten, heißt die Devise. Ich freu mich schonmal auf morgen...


----------



## kawilli (2. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich die Zeit vorspulen, damit endlich Ende April ist und wir auf dem Weg nach Finaaaaale sind
> Ick freu mir so!



Und ich beneide dich schon. Würdet ihr mich bitte mitnehmen, ich muß unbedingt mal wieder in den Süden und Finale ist so geil. Ich werde mich auch quälen und schinden damit ich bis dahin fit bin versprochen. Wer fährt denn da alles mit?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen die Damen und Herren,
sollte das Wetter am morgigen Tage so sein wie es heute ist, dann werde ich mich auf mein Radl schwingen und Richtung Bombenkrater fahren....wer kommt mit?
Xtccc und der Fireworker sind auf jeden Fall dabei 

Grüße,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Februar 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Und ich beneide dich schon. Würdet ihr mich bitte mitnehmen, ich muß unbedingt mal wieder in den Süden und Finale ist so geil. Ich werde mich auch quälen und schinden damit ich bis dahin fit bin versprochen. Wer fährt denn da alles mit?



Mitnehmen dürfte schlecht aussehen, da der Wagen schon voll ist und die Buchungen auch schon alle bestätigt wurden :-(

Komm doch morgen mit in den Bombenkrater! Ist zwar nicht Finale aber auf jeden Falll spaßig...
Gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (4. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen die Damen und Herren,
> sollte das Wetter am morgigen Tage so sein wie es heute ist, dann werde ich mich auf mein Radl schwingen und Richtung Bombenkrater fahren....wer kommt mit?
> Xtccc und der Fireworker sind auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch? Da ich noch nie da war bräuchte ich eine Wegbeschreibung. Wäre super wenn mir jemand kurz den Bombenkrater auf Googlemaps markieren könnte.


----------



## kawilli (4. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen dürfte schlecht aussehen, da der Wagen schon voll ist und die Buchungen auch schon alle bestätigt wurden :-(
> 
> Komm doch morgen mit in den Bombenkrater! Ist zwar nicht Finale aber auf jeden Falll spaßig...
> Gruß,
> HR



Ich wollte ja auch keinen Sitzplatz im Auto, wäre auf jeden Fall selbst gefahren. Aber das du nicht wenigstens mal Bescheid gegeben hast, das ihr nach Finale fahrt, das nehm ich dir übel. 
Bk geht im Moment noch nicht, muß mich erst mal langsam rantasten. Außerdem muß ich mal wieder dieses WE arbeiten und weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie man Radl fährt. Mein bester Freund ist mein Rennrad im Wohnzimmer auf der Rolle, damit ich nicht ganz aus der Übung komme. 
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim Schreddern und nicht zuviel Nass von Oben und Matsch von Unten.


----------



## roberto.d (4. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen die Damen und Herren,
> sollte das Wetter am morgigen Tage so sein wie es heute ist, dann werde ich mich auf mein Radl schwingen und Richtung Bombenkrater fahren....wer kommt mit?
> Xtccc und der Fireworker sind auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> ...



Jo, ich komme auch gern mit! 

@xtccc: Wollen wir uns wieder am Eisernen Steg treffen?


----------



## xtccc (4. Februar 2011)

ja, um 12! du hast doch vorige woche was von einer maxle-12mm achse erzählt...kannst mal gucken?


----------



## roberto.d (4. Februar 2011)

Ok, 12 Uhr geht klar.

Die Steckachse hab ich in meinem Bike, aber ich hab von der Gegenmutter gesprochen. Nach der schau ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (4. Februar 2011)

auf Sachsenhäuser oder Frankfurter Seite? Würde mich euch am besten einfach vom Steg aus anschließen sonst finde ich das nie.


----------



## roberto.d (5. Februar 2011)

auf Sachsenhausener Seite, da ist so ein kleiner Kiosk


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2011)

und? alle heil zurück?


----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2011)

na sischer...wir warten jetzt noch gespannt auf die bilder.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> na sischer...wir warten jetzt noch gespannt auf die bilder.



Das mit den Bildern kann wohl noch ein bissi dauern.


----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2011)

macht nix - war hammergeil! erkenntnis des tages: speed hilft beim fliegen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> macht nix - war hammergeil! erkenntnis des tages: speed hilft beim fliegen



Frag mal die Junkies am Bahnhof, die werden dir das bestätigen


----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2011)

da bin ich mir sischer...


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2011)

speed hilft immer. leider auch bei der erhöhung der crashenergie.

mir würde es jetzt die oberen atemwege völlig verstopfen. na gut, die kopfschmerzen wären wohl weg...


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2011)

@xtccc. biste jetzt auch über den grossen double?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das mit den Bildern kann wohl noch ein bissi dauern.



jaja, die lieben daten. besonders die überflüssigen. früher hat einer ein handyfoto gemacht und noch ehe er zu hause war, stand es im forum. die guten alten smartphonezeiten...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2011)

anbei einige Bilder vom heutigen Tage:


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2011)

na bitte. 

danke!


----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xtccc. biste jetzt auch über den grossen double?



nää...doubles sind (noch) nix für mich. ich hab mich heute mal robertos geschwindigkeit gehalten und an anderer stelle eine AHA-erlebnis gehabt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2011)

da war ich zwei minuten zu spät


----------



## xtccc (5. Februar 2011)

hähä..bombe die pix


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Februar 2011)

ich hau mich jetzt ins bett.....so ein tag mit so coolen typen, der macht einen fertig 
wie soll dann bloß finale werden!!!


----------



## visionthing (7. Februar 2011)

Schöne Fotos. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilde , wir müssen auch mal wieder in die Luft, aber solange noch Wind ist, sind wir lieber mit den Kites auf der Wiese (tut auch weh )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilde , wir müssen auch mal wieder in die Luft, aber solange noch Wind ist, sind wir lieber mit den Kites auf der Wiese (tut auch weh )



Hauptsache es tut weh


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2011)

ja und wie


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2011)

Sado Maso Studio Bike Forum


----------



## crushkill (7. Februar 2011)

Hey, wer ist diese Woche noch im Bombenkrater OF anzutreffen?
Will da auch mal mein bestes versuchen! So Mi bis So. Wenn jemand da hin will und Lust hat mich an der S-Bahn aufzugabeln, melden! 

Gruß Lisa


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Februar 2011)

Würde gerne auch mal mitkommen. Nächsten Samstag hab ich Zeit, hoffe nur dass mein Bike bis dahin wieder zurück ist....


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Februar 2011)

dienstreise? das bike meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dienstreise? das bike meine ich.



Schön wär's. Das Bike ist beim jährlichen Gesundheits Check-Up. Bei Fox gibt's leider nur einen zugelassen Facharzt, weiß nicht ob es eine gute Idee war Dämpfer und Gabel einschicken zu lassen, sind jetzt schon die dritte Woche weg


----------



## roberto.d (8. Februar 2011)

crushkill schrieb:


> Hey, wer ist diese Woche noch im Bombenkrater OF anzutreffen?
> Will da auch mal mein bestes versuchen! So Mi bis So. Wenn jemand da hin will und Lust hat mich an der S-Bahn aufzugabeln, melden!
> 
> Gruß Lisa



Hallo Lisa,

da hat sich ja tatsächlich wieder mal ein weibliches Wesen in unser Forum verirrt.  Wenn ich mir das bei der aktuellen Diskussion in den Medien so richtig überlege wäre ich hier bei den Freireitern auch für eine Frauenquote größer 30%. 

Aber mal zum biken. Ich (oder einer von uns hier) werde(n) am Wochenende bestimmt wieder biken gehen (bei mir aber eher Sonntag) aber ich weiß noch nicht ob es der BK wird. Normalerweise posten wir unsere Ausfahrten hier im Forum. Also einfach hier Ende der Woche noch mal rein schauen. 




mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Würde gerne auch mal mitkommen. Nächsten Samstag hab ich Zeit, hoffe nur dass mein Bike bis dahin wieder zurück ist....



Hi mtbikerFFM,

wie schon gesagt, einfach noch mal rein schauen hier im Forum sollte sich meine Planung doch noch auf Samstag verschieben, dann sag ich Bescheid und ansonsten fährt bestimmt noch jemand anderes hier.

@dschugaschwili: Na was machen die Knochen? Bist Du auch mal wieder beim biken dabei?


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Februar 2011)

danke der nachfrage. die alten knochen sind momentan weniger ein problem, als eine (hoffentlich) abklingende grippe. ich hoffe dieses we auch mal an die frische luft zu kommen. geplant war eigentlich erneuter wintersporteinsatz an den schiefergebirgshängen, doch hab ich dies mittlerweile verworfen und somit wird ein radeleinsatz immer wahrscheinlicher. momentan komme ich mir jedoch noch vor, wie ein geprügelter hund...


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo Lisa,
> 
> da hat sich ja tatsächlich wieder mal ein weibliches Wesen in unser Forum verirrt.  Wenn ich mir das bei der aktuellen Diskussion in den Medien so richtig überlege wäre ich hier bei den Freireitern auch für eine Frauenquote größer 30%.



Dann musst Du deine Frau endlich mal auf ein Rad stecken  




Also am WE würden wir auch mal wieder auf die viel FW Bikes steigen. Da könnte man über einen Besuch am BK nachdenken. Sabine wollte da eh mal hin und ob wir uns nun die DH hochschleppen oder im BK etwas hopsen ist dann auch egal, wir müssen für beides erst wieder langsam anfangen.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Februar 2011)

Suche für heute 15:00Uhr Mitfahrer, ab Hohemark, gerne auch lahmes bergaufradeln, Bus wäre auch OK.
Bevor ihr nein sagt, geht zu eurem Chef ins Büro und zeigt ausm Fenster!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Februar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche für heute 15:00Uhr Mitfahrer, ab Hohemark, gerne auch lahmes bergaufradeln, Bus wäre auch OK.
> Bevor ihr nein sagt, geht zu eurem Chef ins Büro und zeigt ausm Fenster!!



15Uhr???? Was sind das denn für Arbeitszeiten? Braucht ihr noch Leute bei euch? 

Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Februar 2011)

Danke sehr, ich bin noch Student. War toll im Wald! 

Deswegen habe ich ein anderes Zeitmanagement


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Februar 2011)

Du Glücklicher.

Nochmal zum Thema Wochenende: Wenn ich fahre, dann am Sonntag...allerdings würde ich gerne im Taunus fahren. 2mal BK nacheinander reicht erstmal.


----------



## roberto.d (8. Februar 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher.
> 
> Nochmal zum Thema Wochenende: Wenn ich fahre, dann am Sonntag...allerdings würde ich gerne im Taunus fahren. 2mal BK nacheinander reicht erstmal.



Sonntag in den Taunus hört sich für mich gut an


----------



## maverick65 (8. Februar 2011)

Sonntag wäre für mich ok, dann aber bitte shutteln!. Ich bin so eingerostet...
Mit einem Auto hoch und einer zum Schluss mit´m Bus das Auto holen. 

Gruß Mav.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann musst Du deine Frau endlich mal auf ein Rad stecken



rädern?


----------



## visionthing (9. Februar 2011)

Das kann ja mal wieder nicht wahr sein.





Ein paar Tage hat es ja noch zur Korrektur, auf Taunus am Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust.


----------



## Zilli (10. Februar 2011)

Guude,
leider hat die obige Wettervorhersage für heute ned so ganz gepasst. War heute im Taunus, um das Auto für den TÜV abzugeben. Mit Bike zurück bedeutet ca. 300hm rauf bis zum Roten Kreuz, danach 700hm runter bis zuhause.
*Frustmodusan*
Am Roten Kreuz die Stirn- und Lenkerlampen angeschlossen und ... Stirnlampe geht nicht an. Mit der DX7 am Lenker also etwas langsamer fahren. Regen setzt ein.
Im ersten Viertel vom Rot-Kreuz-Trail liegen immer noch die Bäume quer (seit gefühlt einem halben Jahr ). Also irgendwo quer zur nächsten WAB und dann wieder in den Trail einbiegen.
Weiter runter vermisse ich die Stirnlampe doch ziemlich. Nach dem Naturfreundehaus links in den Weg zum Trail...alles matschig, der Regen ist schon heftig mittlerweile. Da der Trail nur mit Lenker-Lampe ned so spaßig ist, doch die Waldautobahn runter, da ich nur noch heim will. Nach ein paar Meter auf der WAB geht unvermittelt die DX7 am Lenker aus... nach weiteren 50 m wieder. Sobald eine kleine Unebenheit den Lenker ä bissi schüttelt, geht die Lampe aus, und das ca. 1 km lang . Auch auf den Feldwegen (nix mit Bahntrail etc.) bei der kleinsten Erschütterung: AUS.
Die Feldwege von Scheidhain bis zu Hause bin ich dann im Dunkeln gefahren, das Rhein-Main-Gebiet is ja hell genug .
Hatte das Phänomen schon mal einer von Euch ?? Gibt's da eine Lösung ?
(Maggo, sei froh das Du nicht konntest, der Fun-Faktor war heut eher unter Null)


----------



## haihoo (10. Februar 2011)

alptraum wenn plötzlich das licht ausgeht... is ja auch nich ohne.
sinn das die lampen die im oktober hier erwähnt wurden?? wenn ja gibts viel zu lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020&page=120&highlight=dx7
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435964

hatte dazu meinen kumpel "dunketourer" mal gefragt, weil der sich schon intensiv mit fahrradbeleuchtung beschäftigt hat. seine antwort:

>>> was meinstn du zu den lampen?: http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/ hat
>>> der l. ausm forum empfohlen
>>
>> MJ-816? Halte die Kombination für Unsinn.
>>
>> Die Schmutzgranatenoptik der P7-Hauptlampe (analog Lupine Tesla und
>>  diverse ihrer Nachbauten) streut schon ziemlich breit, Nahfeld
>> definitiv breit und hell genug, in der Mitte zu hell (realativ
>> gesehen, Selbstblendung), und leuchtet halt nicht weit.
>>
>> *Wenn* man da schon Zusatzoptiken mit (besser fokussierbaren)
>> Einzel-LEDs dranbaut, *dann* bitte enge Spots, um weiter zu sehen.
>> Haben sie hier aber nicht gemacht - die geriffelten kleinen Optiken
>>  sind entweder Medium oder Wide Beam. Macht dann halt mehr Licht -
>> aber nicht da, wo man es braucht. Dafür braucht das Array
>> wesentlich mehr Platz am Lenker ...
>>
>> Da finde ich die Einfachlösung (nur eine P7) besser: Als
>> Tesla-Nachbau (z.B. von Dealextreme, ist okay, Harald hat so eine)
>> we-sent-lich billiger, kleiner und locker genug Licht - bis etwa 30
>> km/h. Kommt wenigstens genauso weit wie die (etwas hellere)
>> Dreifachlampe.
> Die P7 hatte er wohl auch gemeint:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 also taucht watt...

Haralds Exemplar (etwa ein Jahr alt) zumindest.
Laut IRC-Forum (tausende von Beiträgen) hatten die frühen Exemplare diverse Bugs (z.B. ohne Wärmeleitpaste zusammengebaut, dann lebt die LED nicht lange), die dann aber schnell behoben wurden.

Andererseiz ist DE-Ware grundsätzlich schwer kalkulierbar. Bei gleicher sku-Nummer scheint das Zeug nacheinander (und evtl. sogar gleichzeitig) von verschiedenen chinesischen Herstellern zu kommen ... dieses Restrisiko gips also immer.
Und Rücksenden dürfte ein Eiertanz sein. Deshalb wäre ich schon bereit, bei einem in D greifbaren Lieferanten (z.B. via Ebay), der das gleiche Teil anbietet, 10 Euer mehr hinzulegen - Reklamation ist dann viel einfacher.

DE-Lieferungen (ich hatte bisher nur eine) sollte man sicherheizhalber *vor* dem ersten Anschalten erstmal aufschrauben auf eventuelle krasse Montagefehler kontrollieren (undd ggf. nachbessern).
Den Service kann ich dir (und Siegfried) anbieten. Ist natürlich immer noch keine Garantie, dass das Teil dann auch funktioniert, aber das ist sehr wahrscheinlich (weil die Fehler, wenn überhaupt, nur den mechanischen Aufbau betreffen, nicht die Ekeltronik).

Ach Soja, einen Nachteil der DE-Lampen gegenüber Lupine sollte ich noch erwähnen: Die bescheuerten Dimmstufen - strommmäßig gewöhnlich 100%, 50% und (megabekloppt) Blink. Bei Lupine und mir ist das (unabhängig voneinander getestete) Optimum drittelstufenmäßig: 100% und (Kragenweite) 30 und 10 Prozent.
Hat u.a. den Vorteil, dass man die Funzel auch (sehr lange und stromsparend) zum Bergauffahren nutzen kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2011)

haihoo schrieb:


> Ach Soja, einen Nachteil der DE-Lampen gegenüber Lupine sollte ich noch erwähnen: Die bescheuerten Dimmstufen - strommmäßig gewöhnlich 100%, 50% und (megabekloppt) Blink.



 Blinken ist wirklich ziemlich beknackt, wobei wenn man irgendwo leicht abseits im Wald liegt fällt so ein Blinken vielleicht auch ganz gut auf.

Mit einer DE Lampe am Lenker und einer am Helm ist eigentlich schon ordentlich Licht. Reicht mir dicke um auch Nachts mal auf nem Trail unterwegs sein zu können.

Wobei wir das natürlich alle nur im äußerten Notfall aus Rücksicht auf die Tiere machen - gelle?


----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2011)

@Zilli

kontrollier mal die Steckverbindungen zw. Akku und Lampe und sprüh da im Zweifelsfalls bissl MOS2 oder WD40 oder Kontaktspray rein.

Sollte das nichts bringen öffne die Lampe und schraub vorher den Lenkerhalter ab.
Unter dem Halter KÖNNTE das Kabel einen abbekommen haben Stichwort Knickschutz.
Falls auch am Kabel nix ist... schau die im Innenleben nach vorsichtigem Lösen des Gewinderings hinter dem Reflektor mal die Platine an. Diese besteht aus 2 Teilen, die übereinander "liegen" schau nach aufgepoppten Teilen, riecht sie "geflext"? Falls dort ein offensichtlicher Schaden, wie Kabel locker oder ähnliches auftritt -> selbst nachlöten - sofern nix ersichtlich ist.. hmm.. endet hier meine Expertise.
Wenn Du was gefunden hast und die Möhre wieder komplettierst.. achte darauf, dass das Innenleben mit dem Taster hinten genau unter dem Gumminubbsi der Tasterbetätigung sitzt.. und natürlich auf den Kunststoffring zwischen Platine und Reflektor!

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben -> PN

benötigtes Werkzeug: Schnabelzange, Lötkolben evtl. WLP (bei älteren Modellen) und ein Uhrmacherschraubendreher zum "Aufhebeln" des inneren Messinggehäuses. Viel Erfolg!



*Nachtrag*
sicher, dass es durch Erschütterungen kam? Habe im Kollegenkreis viele, bei denen sich ein Akkudefekt des Originalakkus ähnlich geäussert hat - solltest Du einen Originalakku nutzen, der über 1 Jahr alt ist... wäre das auch noch ein Ansatz.. die dinger taugen nicht lange!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> leider hat die obige Wettervorhersage für heute ned so ganz gepasst. War heute im Taunus.......... Fun-Faktor war heut eher unter Null)



hat meine auch gemacht, war bei mir ein kabelbruch. das kabel das die verwendet haben ist auch nicht wirklich toll 

bei einer meine DX taschenlampen hatte und hab ich das auch, da ists der schalter, bei heftigem rütteln schaltet sie in einen anderen modus. bei dir ist das aber bestimmt ein kabelbruch oder einfach nur ein kontaktproblem.


kommst mal damit bei mir vorbei, da werden sie geholfen 





habkeinnick schrieb:


> Blinken ist wirklich ziemlich beknackt, wobei wenn man irgendwo leicht abseits im Wald liegt fällt so ein Blinken vielleicht auch ganz gut auf.
> 
> Mit einer DE Lampe am Lenker und einer am Helm ist eigentlich schon ordentlich Licht. Reicht mir dicke um auch Nachts mal auf nem Trail unterwegs sein zu können.
> 
> Wobei wir das natürlich alle nur im äußerten Notfall aus Rücksicht auf die Tiere machen - gelle?



ich bin sprachlos, dich gibts noch und aufs bike kommst auch noch 




wartool schrieb:


> @Zilli
> 
> kontrollier mal die Steckverbindungen zw. Akku und Lampe und sprüh da im Zweifelsfalls bissl MOS2 oder WD40 oder Kontaktspray rein.
> 
> ...



 die stecker und buchsen zwischen akku und lampe sollte man wirklich ab und zu schmieren. ich hab auch erst wd40 waschmittel benutzt  inzwischen hau ich aber radikal etwas fett drauf, das wäscht nicht  nur sondern schmiert auch noch


----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2011)

mit dem Fett hast Du natürlich auch Recht!

Wenn das Kabel wirklich hin ist kann ich nur empehlen ein aktuelles Verlängerungskabel zu bestellen.. das ist von WESENTLICH besserer Qualität im Inneren mit Silikonkabel.. ein originales und ein Verlängerungskabel häte ich auch noch da falls Bedarf bestünde...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin sprachlos, dich gibts noch und aufs bike kommst auch noch



Hammer des jungen Jahres 2011  

Aber noch nix spannendes, muss mich überhaupt erstmal wieder auf dem Bike zurecht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2011)

oder halt das bike mit dir.....


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2011)

Was ein sch.... Wetter  und das WE wird auch nicht besser.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Februar 2011)

Laut Frankfurter Rundschau können sich auf der Galopprennbahn in Niederrad demnächst Mountainbike-Fahrer austoben:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/die-stadt-als-sportstaette/-/1472798/7185788/-/index.html


Weiß jemand, was genau dort geplant ist?


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Februar 2011)

Da kann man dann im mit dem Bike die unebene Renn-Bahn ebenerdig abfahren.

Das wird leider kein Bikeparktraum in der city.


----------



## roberto.d (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo an Alle, na wie sieht es morgen aus, wer kommt mit zum biken?

Wetter ist zwar nicht toll aber es soll auch nicht im strömen regnen. Ich wäre offen für BK aber auch ne Taunusrunde (dann aber auch mit den Rad hoch fahren) oder hat jemand noch ne andere Idee? Als Startzeit hätte ich so an 12 Uhr gedacht.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## haihoo (12. Februar 2011)

auf der pferderennbahn soll übrigens das 1. motorradrennen der welt stattgefunden haben!
(Buch: Von Ardie bis Zündapp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. Februar 2011)

@ roberto.d: auf Taunus habe ich keinen Bock, ist mir zu nass, bin halt auch noch ein Wetterweichei geworden...
BK wäre ok, ich dann allerdings nur mit Knipse! So 1-2 Ideen wollen endlich mal umgesetzt werden. 

@ all: hat jemand einen breiten, flachen 31,8´ Lenker so um die 700-720mm günstig abzugeben?

Gruß Mav


----------



## roberto.d (12. Februar 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @ all: hat jemand einen breiten, flachen 31,8´ Lenker so um die 700-720mm günstig abzugeben?



Hab leider nur noch einen FSA 680mm 40mm hoch rumfliegen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für morgen raus...muss morgenabend nach Werra fahren :-(
Euch aber viel Spaß.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (13. Februar 2011)

ok..12:00 HM mit hochfahren


----------



## roberto.d (13. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, bis dann.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

Wir kömmen auch


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Februar 2011)

viel spass und guten rutsch, genossen!


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2011)

Stellenweise schön schlammig.
Aber sonst schön. 

Aber der Winter/die Bikeabstinenz war zu lang. Ich komme keinen Berg mehr hoch  und noch viel weniger gecheit runter.  heul:
Aber bis zur offiziellen Saison ist ja noch etwas hin.


----------



## xtccc (13. Februar 2011)

nix da season läuft bereits! schön wars..und anstrengend


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, Bikesaison ist immer, aber das haben der Großteil der Bikeparks leider noch nicht begriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ja die Runde heute hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich fand den Schlamm gut griffig. 

Bis zum nächten Mal also.

P.S. Ich bin wieder sauber und mir ist warm.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Februar 2011)

respekt!!! ich wollte meienereiner könne sich auch so motivieren...


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Februar 2011)

@ Tom, Du musst dir einfach vorm fahren ein heisses Bad für später einlassen 

Ich war am Sonntag auch kurz auf der DH, wobei der obere Teil gar keinen Spass gemacht hat und der untere ging so. Lag wohl an meiner Fitness, die anderen Jungs ich vermute mal, der ein oder andere ausm Thread kam ganz gut runter. War gut was los. Wurde einige Male überholt  (wobei ich natürlich nur taktisch gewartet habe  )

Ich freue mich über ein paar neue Kicker und vermisse aber ein paar alte. 

Peaceinger


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ Tom, Du musst dir einfach vorm fahren ein heisses Bad für später einlassen
> 
> Ich war am Sonntag auch kurz auf der DH, wobei der obere Teil gar keinen Spass gemacht hat und der untere ging so. Lag wohl an meiner Fitness, die anderen Jungs ich vermute mal, der ein oder andere ausm Thread kam ganz gut runter. War gut was los. Wurde einige Male überholt  (wobei ich natürlich nur taktisch gewartet habe  )
> 
> ...



Mhmm ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mich über die neuen Kicker freuen soll, aber auf jeden Fall vermisse ich das Roadgap


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Februar 2011)

Dafür war die Abfahrt vom AK umso schöner  Der AK ist für mich das Beste im Taunus! Nicht zu hoch und hat immer eine Abfahrt parat die gefällt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Februar 2011)

danke für den tip, doch eine eben überstandene grippe war mir ausrede genug.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Februar 2011)

Aber nun noch zu etwas wirklich schönen. Hab mir eben Life cycles bluray angeschaut und bin hin und weg. Hammer. Epische Bilder, passende Mucke. Die Bild- u. Tonqualität ist Spitze. 
Ich muss leider eine absolute kaufempfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Aber nun noch zu etwas wirklich schönen. Hab mir eben Life cycles bluray angeschaut und bin hin und weg. Hammer. Epische Bilder, passende Mucke. Die Bild- u. Tonqualität ist Spitze.
> Ich muss leider eine absolute kaufempfehlung aussprechen.



wasn mir ner kopie?


----------



## kawilli (15. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Aber nun noch zu etwas wirklich schönen. Hab mir eben Life cycles bluray angeschaut und bin hin und weg. Hammer. Epische Bilder, passende Mucke. Die Bild- u. Tonqualität ist Spitze.
> Ich muss leider eine absolute kaufempfehlung aussprechen.



Habs ja nur auf DVD, aber die Quali ist trotzdem super. Teile deine Meinung vollauf absolut sehenswert. Wollten wir nicht mal einen DVD Abend bei dir auf deinem Riesen Flat machen? Wäre jedenfalls mal keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Februar 2011)

Von funktionierenden Bluraykopien weiß ich nichts. DVD ist sicher eher möglich. 

Das mit dem kinoabend wird sich bestimmt nicht umgehen lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Habs ja nur auf DVD, aber die Quali ist trotzdem super. Teile deine Meinung vollauf absolut sehenswert. Wollten wir nicht mal einen DVD Abend bei dir auf deinem Riesen Flat machen? Wäre jedenfalls mal keine schlechte Idee.



na da müssen wir uns doch mal treffen


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Februar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn mir ner kopie?



Das ist nicht legal!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist nicht legal!



das treffen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Februar 2011)

Von dem treffen war in meinem Post nicht die Rede.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2011)

telefon? jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Februar 2011)

ja, bei mir ruft auch ständig die gema an, von wegen öffentlichen vorführungen.
doch ich wohne glücklicherweise nicht auf einer bohrplattform...


----------



## Zilli (16. Februar 2011)

Guude, zusammen,
vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Hinweise zur Lampe und die Angebote zur Unterstützung 

.
Konnte mich wg. der A***** (98 Übelstd. im Januar) nicht früher melden.
Ich hab se gestern mal in die Hände genommen, geschüttelt, an den Kabeln geruckelt ... sie blieb glücklicherweise immer an. Scheint wohl doch ein Kontaktproblem wg. der Feuchtigkeit gewesen zu sein (was mich ä bisserl gewundert hat, da die Steckverbindung eigentlich einen tauglichen Eindruck macht). 
Uwe, ich werde mal bei Dir vorbeischauen, auch wg. der Wärmeleitpaste, da ich bisher das Gefühl habe, dass das Gehäuse nicht sehr warm wird (vermute da wurde zu wenig Paste verwendet). Schaun mer mal.
Immerhin ist das Ding scheinbar nicht grundsätzlich defekt.



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .... Das mit dem kinoabend wird sich bestimmt nicht umgehen lassen.


wenn da noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre .... damit meine ich keinen Keks


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Februar 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> wenn da noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre .... damit meine ich keinen Keks



für dich? IMMER!


----------



## Alexson1985 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Freireiter-Gemeinde 

Bin der Arbeit wegen nach FFM, genauer gesagt nach Offenbach gezogen und würde mich Euch gerne mal vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Alex, 25 Jahre jung und Student. Leidenschaftlicher Biker, am liebsten Berg rauf und dann mit Knallgas wieder runter. Natürlich nur auf breit ausgebauten Forstautobahnen ohne schwierige Passagen  
Solltet Ihr also noch ein wenig Platz für einen neuen bei Euren Touren haben, würd´mich das freuen... Bei dieser Gelegenheit nutze ich doch mal gleich die Chance und frage nach evtl. Plänen am WE (hab gehört, dass der Taunus ein nettes Revier sein soll)?!

So, freue mich auf Rückmeldungen.
Achja, fast hätt´ich es vergessen: Bin aus dem Rheinland hierher gezogen...

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2011)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> und dann mit Knallgas wieder runter.



Du hast Blähungen wenn Du runterfährst 

Welcome in unserm kleinen Thread 

Also wenn wir starten, dann meist von der Hohemark (Oberursel). Wo wir es gerade davon haben, wie sieht es in der Gemeinde mit einer Tour wie letztes We aus?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast Blähungen wenn Du runterfährst
> 
> Welcome in unserm kleinen Thread
> 
> Also wenn wir starten, dann meist von der Hohemark (Oberursel). Wo wir es gerade davon haben, wie sieht es in der Gemeinde mit einer Tour wie letztes We aus?



Ich bin für dieses We schon wieder raus....die Arbeit ruft :-(
Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Alexson1985 (18. Februar 2011)

Hopi, wenn Du am WE etwas vorhast, wäre ich dabei....Hab gerade mal geguckt wo Oberursel ist...sind von Offenbach ja nur 20 Minuten mit dem Auto.


> Du hast Blähungen wenn Du runterfährst


Jip, gibt mehr Schub


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2011)

Also doch Sonntag


----------



## roberto.d (18. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo wir es gerade davon haben, wie sieht es in der Gemeinde mit einer Tour wie letztes We aus?



Hallo Hopi, also ich will wieder fahren und auch wieder am Sonntag, weil ich morgen nach ein paar Sachen erledigen muss. Wenn Du/Ihr also auch wieder den Sonntag im Sinn habt dann kommen wir zusammen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2011)

mhmm Sonntag wäre auch Ok. Ich bin aber morgens erst noch Eishockey spielen.


OK, also dann wieder 13:00? HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (18. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmm Sonntag wäre auch Ok. Ich bin aber morgens erst noch Eishockey spielen.
> 
> 
> OK, also dann wieder 13:00? HM.



12 Uhr wäre auch gut (wie letztes mal), aber wenn Du das nicht schaffst wegen dem Eishockey, dann ist 13 Uhr Hm für mich ok.


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2011)

Das Hopi hat sich vertan.
12 Uhr sollte trotz Eishockey klappen.


----------



## roberto.d (18. Februar 2011)

super, dann 12 Uhr am Sonntag, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Alexson1985 (18. Februar 2011)

Gerne, gib mir einfach nen Ort und eine Uhrzeit. Wieviel Zeit hast du denn eingeplant?


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2011)

Hohemark gegenüber der Int.-School


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2011)

Dauer nach Lust und Kondition, hoch mit den schweren Rädern etwas langsamer, runter jeder halt so wie er bzw. sie eben kann.


----------



## xtccc (18. Februar 2011)

yeah...bin wieder dabei...


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Februar 2011)

ich versuch mich auch aufzuraffen. drückt mir die daumen...


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich versuch mich auch aufzuraffen. drückt mir die daumen...



Wir können auch etwas anderes machen  "dir in den Popo treten"  


Jetzt raff dich mal auf! Man könnte denken Du bist alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Februar 2011)

brrh. wenn ich die temperaturwerte für den taunus betrachte, bekomme ich das grosse zittern. ich bin leider nicht mehr der grosse wintersportler...

@hopi: danke für das freundliche supportangebot.


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> brrh. wenn ich die temperaturwerte für den taunus betrachte, bekomme ich das grosse zittern. ich bin leider nicht mehr der grosse wintersportler...
> 
> @hopi: danke für das freundliche supportangebot.



Immer wieder gerne 




PS. wer war denn letztens auf dem Brett? Bezüglich Wintersport usw.


----------



## xtccc (19. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> brrh. wenn ich die temperaturwerte für den taunus betrachte, bekomme ich das grosse zittern. ich bin leider nicht mehr der grosse wintersportler...
> 
> @hopi: danke für das freundliche supportangebot.




bin grad zurück aus dem taunus...die temperaturen sind erträglich, der boden ist gefroren und es läßt sich ganz passabel fahren !


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Februar 2011)

meine wintersportaktivitäten sind der schneeschmelze in den mittelgebirgen zum opfer gefallen. naja, wenigstens zwei halbtageseinsätze sind dieses jahr rausgesprungen.
besser als nix...

erträgliche temperaturen im taunus? ich bin noch nicht so überzeugt- schauen wir mal.


----------



## ratte (19. Februar 2011)

*Brrr* -2°C auf dem Feldberg.
Das wird eine frische Angelegenheit morgen. 
Ich fand's heute schon hier unten ungemütlich. Wenn man sich dann aber etwas bewegt hat, ging es. Morgen blos nicht die Wechselklamotten und die Extraschicht für Berg runter vergessen.


----------



## Alexson1985 (19. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage vom Neuling:

Was wird denn gefahren? Viele hohe und weite Sprünge und/ oder auch verblockte Passagen? Hoffe ich werde das mit meinem Hobel runterkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (19. Februar 2011)

is nix wildes dabei..prinzipiell reicht ein hardtail aus...aber da wir alle schon etwas älter sind, reisen wir gern komfortabel vollgefedert


----------



## Alexson1985 (19. Februar 2011)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Hab zwar auch ein gefedertes, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es reicht als ich eure schweren Dinger gesehen habe 

Aber seis drum....dann bis morgen um 12h.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Februar 2011)

morsche, ich wünsche den härtnern viel spass und begebe mich nunmehr richtung riechtwieich. 

ahoi.


----------



## xtccc (20. Februar 2011)

schön (kalt) wars 

ps: ich finde es nicht gut, dass roberto.d jetzt auch noch mit nosewheelies anfängt !


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Februar 2011)

dieser poser! 
andererseits: wer kann, der kann...


----------



## Hopi (20. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dieser poser!
> andererseits: wer kann, der kann...



Da war ja das Problem  es endete in einer schönen Rolle vorwärts 

Was ein geiler Tag, ich hoffe unseren 3 neuen hat es auch Spaß gemacht


----------



## kawilli (20. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da war ja das Problem  es endete in einer schönen Rolle vorwärts
> 
> Was ein geiler Tag, ich hoffe unseren 3 neuen hat es auch Spaß gemacht



Hat Roberto sich wenigstens sauber abgerollt, gelächelt und so getan als wäre das pure Absicht gewesen? Ich hoffe doch ihm ist nichts passiert, bei der Kälte werden Körper halt recht unflexibel.


----------



## ratte (20. Februar 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hat Roberto sich wenigstens sauber abgerollt, gelächelt und so getan als wäre das pure Absicht gewesen?


So ungefähr. Nix passiert, aber ich hätte gerne mal unsere verdutzten Gesichter im ersten Moment gesehen. 

Gab aber heute ein paar Bodenproben und ein in Mitleidenschaft gezogenes Schaltwerk, aber ich glaube bis auf eine Schramme ging es glimpflich aus, oder?


----------



## roberto.d (20. Februar 2011)

Nee, nee, mir ist nichts passiert, war ja eher hinlegen in Zeitlupe  Weiß gar nicht wie mir das passieren konnte, aber hauptsache wir hatten alle was zu lachen. Publikumsgerecht hab ich es ja gemacht. 

Also ich zu Hause war hab ich dann doch die Finger etwas gespührt, als sie quasi wieder warm geworden sind, aber die Runde war auf jeden Fall wieder gut.

Bis demnächst also wieder!!!
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## ratte (20. Februar 2011)

Dann aber bitte ohne die ganzen Spurrillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (20. Februar 2011)

Fand die Runde heute auch super. Vor allem der erste Teil war sauber, wobei der Wurzeltrail auch was konnte. Können wir gerne wiederholen. Wie sieht es aus mit nächstem Wochenende ?


----------



## wasa09 (20. Februar 2011)

Hat auch uns super viel Spaß gemacht sind das nächste mal bestimmt wieder dabei. Und Nico hat auch schon neue Reifen bei mir eingesammelt und schraubt auch noch andere Pedale drauf.


----------



## roberto.d (25. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt müssen wir die Freireiter mal wieder etwas nach oben bringen im Forum und ich Frage einfach mal in die Runde wie es am WE aussieht mit "Bikeaction"?


----------



## hoschi130 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,
würde ja gern mal wieder ein wenig Action haben , leider lässt es die Zeit nicht zu.
Aller zwei Wochen WE-Dienst sch.......
Euch allen viel Spaß!!!
hoffe wir kommen noch mal zusammen.

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## Alexson1985 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, dass ich dabei wäre. Wo solls denn hingehen? Habe gehört, dass in Offenbach auch ein Spot sein soll (Bombenkrater?!)...


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2011)

Also Sonntag sind wir erst auf der Drachenwiese  der Wind soll bei 9-11kn sein  das muss man einfach nutzen. Aber ab 14:00 hätten wir Zeit, ausser der Wind fällt schon am Morgen ab, dann könnten wir auch früher.


----------



## xtccc (25. Februar 2011)

wäre dabei...wann solls losgehen ?


----------



## roberto.d (25. Februar 2011)

Sonntag klingt doch schon mal ganz gut (Samstag stehen bei mir mal wieder ein paar Einkäufe auf dem Programm). Von den Temperaturen her sollte es ja passen. 

Von der Zeit her hätte ich wieder so an 12Uhr gedacht, aber wenn für Euch (Hopi, ratte) nur später möglich ist geht das auch, wir können uns ja morgen noch mal abstimmen.

Frage bleibt nur wohin? An drei aufeinanderfolgenden Wochenenden die gleiche Runde wird ja schon fast langweilig (obwohl die Runde natürlich immer irgendwie Klasse ist). Also wäre BK ja wirklich ne Alternative.

Oder gibt es noch andere Routenvorschläge?


----------



## Alexson1985 (26. Februar 2011)

Wo findet man denn den Bombenkrater? Also kurze Beschreibung wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Februar 2011)

Plant erstmal ohne uns, wir machen es stark von Wind (!) und Wetter abhängig. 
Aber gebt bitte kurz Bescheid, wann und wo, so dass wir Chancen haben Euch eventuell zu finden.


----------



## roberto.d (26. Februar 2011)

ok, dann sag ich jetzt mal 12 Uhr am Eisernen Steg und dann gehts zum BK


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ok, dann sag ich jetzt mal 12 Uhr am Eisernen Steg und dann gehts zum BK



Wenn es zum B(urger) K(ing) gehen würde, wäre ich auch motiviert


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Februar 2011)

Im Taunus waren gestern traumhafte Bedingungen! 2-3cm Schnee für das aussergewöhnliche Feeling und trotzdem gut Grip bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.

EIN TRAUM


----------



## xtccc (27. Februar 2011)

ich bin raus für heute...bin tretfaul


----------



## roberto.d (27. Februar 2011)

Oh, bei all der Begeisterung werde ich dann wohl alleine meine Runde drehen müssen.  Vielleicht dreh ich dann nur mit dem Hardtail ne City Runde, also falls sich hier jemand nicht gemeldet hat werde nicht am Eisernen Steg sein (macht ja keinen Sinn auf niemend zu warten  

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte gleich zum Bombenkrater. Also wenn doch noch jemand Lust bekommt...


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Februar 2011)

>Muss lernen


----------



## Alexson1985 (27. Februar 2011)

> >Muss lernen


Kenn ich 

Gut, mach mich dann nu mal auf den Weg...


----------



## ratte (27. Februar 2011)

Na klasse, das mit dem Wind hat sich soeben dank Regen erledigt als wir gerade aus dem Haus wollten. 
Aber bei der erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit haben wir auch keinen Drang zum Radfahren.


----------



## wasa09 (27. Februar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Im Taunus waren gestern traumhafte Bedingungen! 2-3cm Schnee für das aussergewöhnliche Feeling und trotzdem gut Grip bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.
> 
> EIN TRAUM



Kann ich nur bestätigen wir waren gestern auch unterwegs. Sag mal ist das Bild am Alten gemacht worden? Wenn ja da waren wir gestern auch war super!!!


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Februar 2011)

Hi 

ja genau, der gute AK.


----------



## dasNITRO (1. März 2011)

Sooo isch bin jetzt auch mal hier. Bin der mit dem BMC Bodenkontakt. Fahre jetzt dickere Reifen, keine Klickis mehr und hab noch mehr Schutz mit. (Und bin die AK-Abfahrt nicht mal hingefallen )


----------



## xtccc (1. März 2011)

...und jetzt noch gabel mal richtig einstellen...50%ige federwegsausnutzung den haderweg runter is ne so pralle..


----------



## wasa09 (1. März 2011)

Wie schaut es eigentlich nächsten Sonntag aus? Wären auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei. 

Und die Gabel ist jetzt auch sauber abgestimmt.


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2011)

Wir haben an dem WE leider keine Zeit, aber das nächste kommen wir wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (1. März 2011)

ich hoffentlich auch...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. März 2011)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei. 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich hoffentlich auch...



Du musst ja auch mal dein Baby (V10) ausführen..

PS: Ich hab mir den LC jetzt schon 3mal angeguckt! Knaller!


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch mal dein Baby (V10) ausführen..
> 
> PS: Ich hab mir den LC jetzt schon 3mal angeguckt! Knaller!



Mit dem V10 den Berg rauffahren  *na viel Spaß*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mit dem V10 den Berg rauffahren  *na viel Spaß*



Rauffahren???? Was ist denn hier los? Bin ich ins falsche Forum gerutscht?


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2011)

Ist doch die Zeit für GA


----------



## xtccc (1. März 2011)

was ist GA ? wenn das irgendwas mit rauffahren zu tun hat ist's hier falsch am platz


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. März 2011)

Ist jemand am Wochenende am BK, vorzugsweise am Samstag?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch die Zeit für XX





xtccc schrieb:


> was ist XX ? wenn das irgendwas mit rauffahren zu tun hat ist's hier falsch am platz



ihr spinnt ja...pfui spuck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2011)

GA Gonditionsaufbau?


----------



## roberto.d (1. März 2011)

Also ich werde wohl am Sonntag wieder biken.....letzte Woche die Cityrunde war gar nicht schlecht....


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch mal dein Baby ausführen..[/QUOTE
> 
> zum einen warte ich noch auf einige teile, zum anderen stehen andere, dem taunustrails genügende, velos zur verfügung. daran solls eher nicht liegen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. März 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ....letzte Woche die Cityrunde war gar nicht schlecht....



über einen hausbesuch hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, wo du doch eh in der gegend warst.


----------



## xtccc (1. März 2011)

es liegt dann wohl eher am veloisten !


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. März 2011)

Fährt am WE der Bus mit Fahrradanhänger zum Sandplacken oder fährt der nur im Sommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (1. März 2011)

das ist leider streng geheim.


----------



## wasa09 (2. März 2011)

sowei ich weiß:

Von Mai bis Oktober fährt regelmäßig Samstags, Sonntags und Feiertags ein Bus mit Fahrrad-Anhänger (Linie 245) zwischen der Endstation der Frankfurter U-Bahn (U3) Oberursel-Hohemark (300 m ü. NN) über den Pass Sandplacken und Weilmünster nach Weilburg.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. März 2011)

Habe an der Bushaltestelle letztens einen jungen Mann getroffen der uns gg. Kleingeld angeboten hat mit seinem Kleinbus incl Hänger zu shutteln. Es lohnt sich allerdings erst bei einer gewissen (über den Tag hinweg) Auslastung für ihn. 


@ All Ein paar Freunde von mir haben einen neuen kleinen (aber feinen) Laden in Bornheim aufgemacht. --> R107 
Ausnahmslos geile Bikes von Ridern für Rider!

Guckts euch mal an:

http://r107bikes.com/

oder eben auf Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/pages/R107...info#!/pages/R107Bikes/144463252263001?v=wall

Peacinger


----------



## roberto.d (2. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> über einen hausbesuch hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, wo du doch eh in der gegend warst.



Beim nächsten Mal denk ich dran, aber nur wenn Du dann mit aufs Rad steigst!!!


----------



## xtccc (2. März 2011)

übrigens....hab ich gerade mit HR1 ausgemacht...D-Wili ist am sonntag auch mit dabei !


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. März 2011)

wasa09 schrieb:


> sowei ich weiß:
> 
> Von Mai bis Oktober fährt regelmäßig ....



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Nur die ganze Strecke bergauf macht mit meinem Bike keinen Spaß. Dabei soll doch das Wetter so schön werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. März 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> übrigens...D-Wili ist am sonntag auch mit dabei !



so so. dein abgekürzter nick ist auch sehr schmeichelhaft, XC.
ahoi und gute nacht! ( oh! falscher fred...)


----------



## xtccc (3. März 2011)

har har...der war echt gut


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. März 2011)

freut mich für etwas amüsement gesorgt zu haben.


----------



## Heritage (3. März 2011)

hey
ich bin ziemlich neu in der Gegend um wollt mal fragen ob jemand dieses Wochenende am Feldberg fahren geht und bock hätte mich mit zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. März 2011)

Heritage schrieb:


> hey
> ich bin ziemlich neu in der Gegend um wollt mal fragen ob jemand dieses Wochenende am Feldberg fahren geht und bock hätte mich mit zu nehmen



So wie es aussieht werden wir am Sonntag am Feldi fahren!


----------



## Heritage (3. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werden wir am Sonntag am Feldi fahren!



und lust nen Neuling(nur in der Gegend nich im fahrn) was zu zeigen???


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. März 2011)

bist du einer von achses genossen?


----------



## Heritage (3. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> bist du einer von achses genossen?



wen du AchseDesBoesen meinst dann ja


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. März 2011)

nein, ich meinte den user 12x150 schraubachse ;-).

@bostad: wollte mich heute mal bei r107 umschauen. die menschenleere und radlose baustelle ist super versteckt. dein hinweis auf die brüder kam etwas zu früh...


----------



## Heritage (3. März 2011)

nö kenn ich nich


----------



## BOSTAD (3. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nein, ich meinte den user 12x150 schraubachse ;-).
> 
> @bostad: wollte mich heute mal bei r107 umschauen. die menschenleere und radlose baustelle ist super versteckt. dein hinweis auf die brüder kam etwas zu früh...




Ja hmm sorry , der Hinweis war verfrüht bzgl. des Ladengeschäfts, aber der Onlineshop sollte betretbar sein.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. März 2011)

Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour heute?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. März 2011)

Die sind schon alle oben, bin früher zurück wg Sturz.

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Die sind schon alle oben, bin früher zurück wg Sturz.
> 
> Viel Spass!



ich hoffe du hast keinen physischen schaden genommen. 
sollte nicht erst morgen runtergeradfahrt werden?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2011)

Wann wollen wir morgen fahren?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast keinen physischen schaden genommen.
> sollte nicht erst morgen runtergeradfahrt werden?



Jo Danke, ein Freund ha mich gedrängt heute früh um 9 mal schnell ne Runde zu drehen. Mich hats ganz oben am Feldi zur DH hin zerissen, weil der Boden erst nass war und im Schatten leider noch vereist. Linke Seite ganz schön zermatscht, hab ne nette Beule an der Hüfte.  Aber das bringt der Sport halt mit sich 

Wie ich es mitbekommen habe sind ca. 15 Biker auf der DH unterwegs.

An der Bushaltestelle vom 57er hängt im Aushang ein Hinweis, dass aus ???gegebenen Anlass??? der Bus niemanden mehr mitnehmen darf (Also keine Bikes). Den Busfahrer hats wenig interessiert


----------



## roberto.d (5. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir morgen fahren?



Ich wäre wieder für 12 Uhr, dass passt Sonntags irgendwie gut, wo wir fahren ist mir egal, nur Bus muss ich nicht haben....


----------



## roberto.d (5. März 2011)

Ach ja, um noch etwas mehr Lust aufs biken zu machen, war heute eine kleine Runde Rad fahren mit meinem Schatz und da haben wir beim Bk noch ein paar Bildchen gemacht:

Der Whip klappt besser und besser:






und der neue Sprung macht einfach nur Spaß:





Let's ride!


----------



## visionthing (5. März 2011)

Morgen ne runde im Taunus würde mir auch gut passen. 12 Uhr an der hohen Mark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2011)

ich bin für morgen raus....hab keinen bock....


----------



## xtccc (5. März 2011)

wie? was? keinen bock ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2011)

brrh! ich friere jetzt schon. doch der innere schweinehund scheint überwunden...

1200 hohemark.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2011)

ach, war das schön! ich fühle mich schon viel besser. mein astralkörper wurde anständig geschlaucht. bin grad noch rechtzeitig zum tatort erwacht...
werde die aktion wohl bald wiederholen.

@bostad: du hast doch auch reichlich freizeit. wenn deine plessuren es erlauben u. der meinerseits zu erwartende muskelkater überwunden ist, sollten wir das schöne wetter nutzen.


----------



## roberto.d (6. März 2011)

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen, ein super Sonntag. Sonne, Rad fahren und coole Trails. So kann die Saison weiter gehen.


----------



## BOSTAD (6. März 2011)

Hi Tom 

das sollten wir tun, am Di schreibe ich meine hoffentlich letzte Klausur, wir könnten am Donnerstag eine Runde starten und danach was geiles Essen 
Du hast ja meine Nummer!! Viel Spass beim Tatort 

Wie lief´s denn mit dem Bus? Habt ihr nen Sheriff gesehen?


----------



## wartool (6. März 2011)

@Bostad
du schreibst was von "Sherif" gesehen...
geht bei uns neuderings einer rund und versucht sich wichtig zu tun, oder wie kommst Du drauf?

übrigens.. Dein PN-Postfach ist voll *gg*


----------



## xtccc (6. März 2011)

bus? wir haben uns alles selbst erarbeitet...


----------



## BOSTAD (6. März 2011)

@ wartool, jo habs behoben ist wieder Platz!

Es gibt ein Gerücht, dass ein neuer Förster umhergeht, der direkt mit der Polizei im Gepäck  auf der DH   lauert und mit Bußgeldern droht. Ich kann mir dass nicht so recht vorstellen, wollte halt mal hören, ob euch was aufgefallen ist. 

@ xtcc, top!


----------



## Heritage (6. März 2011)

nö alles top gewesen heut
kein Förster und nichs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir morgen fahren?



ich bin für morgen raus....hab keinen bock.... 

Was ist denn mit dir los? Bei dem geilen Wetter und dann so eine destrucktive Einstellung, das kenn ich ja gar nicht von dir. 
nächstes WE bin ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder dabei. Ich hab endlich mal wieder frei und wenn dieses geile Wetter sich hält, dann will ich unbedingt mal wieder auf den Berg. Egal wie auch wenn ich schieben muß, Kondi und Kraft sind noch nicht berauschend, ich komm da hoch. Ich will endlich mal wieder ein bischen Spaß und geb Gas.
Also wer sich erbarmt nen Halbinvaliden mit auf den Berg zu schleppen, ich geb auch den Kaffee aus.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2011)

Ich bin ab Donnerstag in London und komme erst am Sonntag wieder...das bedeutet natürlich das ich nicht mitfahren kann. 
Am WE hatte ich keinen Bock da mir etwas ein bisschen die Laune verhagelt hat...genauere Infos gibt's bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.

Bis bald,
HR


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Donnerstag in London und komme erst am Sonntag wieder...das bedeutet natürlich das ich nicht mitfahren kann.
> Am WE hatte ich keinen Bock da mir etwas ein bisschen die Laune verhagelt hat...genauere Infos gibt's bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.
> 
> Bis bald,
> HR



Also Laune verhageln klingt Sch.... da kann ich mitfühlen. Aber laß den Brainbag nicht hängen, die nächste Ausfahrt kommt bestimmt und dann stimmts auch wieder mit der Laune. 
PS. euer Klebstoff scheint ja richtig gut zu gehen, so oft wie du in der Weltgeschichte rumbummelst.  Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Tom, der langweilt sich permanent.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also wer sich erbarmt nen Halbinvaliden mit auf den Berg zu schleppen, ich geb auch den Kaffee aus.



Ich treib dich ein bisschen an  (auch ganz ohne Kaffee  den kann man am Fuxi eh nicht trinken)


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich treib dich ein bisschen an  (auch ganz ohne Kaffee  den kann man am Fuxi eh nicht trinken)



Aber nur wenn du das V10 nimmst, dann habe ich noch ne Chance deiner 9 Köpfigen Katze zu entkommen.
Statt Kaffee kanns auch ein Meter Bier sein und dann freu ich mich schon auf die Abfahrt.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du das V10 nimmst, dann habe ich noch ne Chance deiner 9 Köpfigen Katze zu entkommen.
> Statt Kaffee kanns auch ein Meter Bier sein und dann freu ich mich schon auf die Abfahrt.



Das gibt mir meine Frau nicht  aber denk dran, ich habe auch nur ein KB auf dem Bullit, und bin nicht der schnellste.


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das gibt mir meine Frau nicht  aber denk dran, ich habe auch nur ein KB auf dem Bullit, und bin nicht der schnellste.



Na Gott sei Dank. Wie siehts überhaupt oben auf dem Feldi aus, ist da noch Schnee oder Eis?


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, der müsste jetzt trocken sein, ist ja schon ganz schön warm. Aber genaues können dir nur die Jungs sagen die am WE oben waren.
Mein mir teures Weib und ich waren am WE in PdS (Und da war noch Schnee )


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der müsste jetzt trocken sein, ist ja schon ganz schön warm. Aber genaues können dir nur die Jungs sagen die am WE oben waren.
> Mein mir teures Weib und ich waren am WE in PdS (Und da war noch Schnee )



Port de Solais Anfang März ihr seid ja Knallhart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Port de Solais Anfang März ihr seid ja Knallhart.



Eigentlich war es weich  

Mit dem Board natürlich


----------



## visionthing (7. März 2011)

Ja war echt super gestern! Es gibt noch ein bisschen Eis, ist aber alles hervorragend fahrbar. Schlamm hab ich kaum welchen gesehen.


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es weich
> 
> Mit dem Board natürlich



Fremdgeher äh ne Fremdfahrer.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Fremdgeher äh ne Fremdfahrer.



Wir haben nur für jede Jahreszeit das passende Spielzeug


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir haben nur für jede Jahreszeit das passende Spielzeug



Ja Abwechslung bereichert das Leben. Ich kann aber mit Schnee nichts anfangen. Kiten würde ich ja auch noch aber das kalte weiße Zeug das da überall rum liegt, ist nur zum Bier kühlen gut.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ wartool, jo habs behoben ist wieder Platz!
> 
> Es gibt ein Gerücht, dass ein neuer Förster umhergeht, der direkt mit der Polizei im Gepäck  auf der DH   lauert und mit Bußgeldern droht. Ich kann mir dass nicht so recht vorstellen, wollte halt mal hören, ob euch was aufgefallen ist.
> 
> @ xtcc, top!



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das Gerücht auf die Situation an der Rinne bezieht, wo in der Tat der Jagdpächter es sich zum Sport zu machen scheint, auf uns zu warten, dann die Polizei zu rufen und durch das Forstamt dann Anzeige erstatten zu lassen. Die Bußgelder, von denen ich leider weiss, waren saftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2011)

@krawalli: hier und da gibts noch eisflächen. doch wenn man anständig gas gibt und die bremse offen läßt, hält sich das risiko eines rutschbedingten crashs in grenzen. je schneller die fiese stelle passiert ist, desto geringer die sturzwahrscheinlichkeit. getreu der devise: speed stabilisiert. allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mir ab und an angst u. bange wurde.
meinereiner war konditionsbedingt mit dem plastikrad unterwegs und trotz zu 60% abgefahrener 2006er bigbettys (ja,ja- die reifendiskussionen...) konnte ich dem wilden roberto ganz gut folgen.
auf der dh war, dem vernehmen nach, wohl anständig was los- kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch lange gut geht.

@ratte&hopi: interessantes haustier- ne neunköpfige katze. ich bin auf der suche nach nem neunschwänzigen hund...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das Gerücht auf die Situation an der Rinne bezieht, wo in der Tat der Jagdpächter es sich zum Sport zu machen scheint, auf uns zu warten, dann die Polizei zu rufen und durch das Forstamt dann Anzeige erstatten zu lassen. Die Bußgelder, von denen ich leider weiss, waren saftig.



leg doch mal zahlen bezüglich der bußgelder auf den tisch.
kennst wirklich jemanden der bezahlen mußte, oder nur jemanden der jemanden kennt?


----------



## Hopi (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> leg doch mal zahlen bezüglich der bußgelder auf den tisch.
> kennst wirklich jemanden der bezahlen mußte, oder nur jemanden der jemanden kennt?



Air-aff (BF-Unikat) musste wohl schon zahlen und jetzt als Zeuge aussagen weil sie erwischt wurden. Es scheinen also nicht nur Gerüchte zu sein.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Air-aff (BF-Unikat) musste wohl schon zahlen und jetzt als Zeuge aussagen weil sie erwischt wurden. Es scheinen also nicht nur Gerüchte zu sein.



so ist es.


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

@unsuwe: morsche, das betrifft dich doch eher nicht.;-) waren wir letzte saison überhaupt mal gemeinsam unterwegs?
oder hast du vor wieder auf rad zu steigen? das würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: morsche, das betrifft dich doch eher nicht.;-) waren wir letzte saison überhaupt mal gemeinsam unterwegs?
> oder hast du vor wieder auf rad zu steigen? das würde mich sehr freuen.




gestern war ich an der wolfsburg, ich steig also noch aufs bike 


hat spaß gemacht...demnächst dann auch mal wieder taunus..mal schauen...vielleicht ja heut noch


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

gute idee. wäre gerne dabei, leider kann ich dich weder mobil noch fest erreichen...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gute idee. wäre gerne dabei, leider kann ich dich weder mobil noch fest erreichen...



geht mir genauso....also kriegst mal ne pn


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @krawalli: hier und da gibts noch eisflächen. doch wenn man anständig gas gibt und die bremse offen läßt, hält sich das risiko eines rutschbedingten crashs in grenzen. je schneller die fiese stelle passiert ist, desto geringer die sturzwahrscheinlichkeit. getreu der devise: speed stabilisiert. allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mir ab und an angst u. bange wurde.
> meinereiner war konditionsbedingt mit dem plastikrad unterwegs und trotz zu 60% abgefahrener 2006er bigbettys (ja,ja- die reifendiskussionen...) konnte ich dem wilden roberto ganz gut folgen.
> auf der dh war, dem vernehmen nach, wohl anständig was los- kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch lange gut geht.
> 
> @ratte&hopi: interessantes haustier- ne neunköpfige katze. ich bin auf der suche nach nem neunschwänzigen hund...



THX Tom für die detaillierte Aussage zur Streckenbeschreibung. Die Sache mit den Ordnungshütern hört sich schon bedenklich an, irgendwann wird wieder mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen gebikt. Das Problem hatten wir im PW auch, hat sich aber als weniger dramatisch herausgestellt als es am Anfang klingt.
Zur Erklärung: eine Neunköpfige Katze ist die verschärfte Version einer Neunschwänzigen Katze. Da sind an den Enden noch kleine Morgensternförmige Kugeln mit Stacheln montiert. Das Lieblingsarbeitsgerät einer sadistischen Domina.
@Uwe: was machst du eigentlich ohne mich in der Pfalz? Muß denn hier eigentlich gar keiner mehr arbeiten?  Das nächste Mal sagst du mir gefälligst Bescheid, will auch mal wieder pfalzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Uwe: was machst du eigentlich ohne mich in der Pfalz? Muß denn hier eigentlich gar keiner mehr arbeiten?  Das nächste Mal sagst du mir gefälligst Bescheid, will auch mal wieder pfalzen.



dann hättest ja gesehen wie schlecht ich fahr...o.k. beim nächsten mal gibts ne ankündigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann hättest ja gesehen wie schlecht ich fahr...o.k. beim nächsten mal gibts ne ankündigung



schlechter als ich hättest du gar nicht sein können und ich kann auch schweigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

ich war gestern nur und auschließlich an der W.Burg, keine tour nur spielen und das erste mal mit hund. Ich war so um die 2std dort....hin und rückfahrt zusammen waren mehr als 2 std  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












...ich grins noch


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war gestern nur und auschließlich an der W.Burg, keine tour nur spielen und das erste mal mit hund. Ich war so um die 2std dort....hin und rückfahrt zusammen waren mehr als 2 std
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Verkehrssituation kenne ich nur zu gut und dein Grinsen kann ich nachempfinden.
Damit du auch mal siehst wie es richtig geht schau dir das an und staune.


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

naja, alles keine hexerei. und die leckerste stelle hat er ausgelassen...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja die Verkehrssituation kenne ich nur zu gut und dein Grinsen kann ich nachempfinden.
> ...Colours of Autumn - Doin' my thing...



schick


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> naja, alles keine hexerei. und die leckerste stelle hat er ausgelassen...



ich wollts nicht sagen 


...und wenn man dann noch schaut wo die schnitte sind


fahren kann er aber trotzdem, rerspekt!


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich wollts nicht sagen
> 
> 
> ...und wenn man dann noch schaut wo die schnitte sind
> ...



na dann müßt ihr mir das mal in der Praxis vorführen. Mal sehen ob eure Knochen auch wie durch Hexerei wieder verheilen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> :kotz:



dito.


muß mal bissi wühlen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> :kotz:



Äh det versteh ick net.

Aber zieh dir das mal rein, da fällt dir die Kinnlade runter.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2924815"]ohne bremsen [/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß mal bissi wühlen gehen



da gibts dieses etwas ältere bild von der W.Burg in meinem album





die kleine birke im hintergrund steht nicht mehr...


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der Typ hat so einen an der Waffel. Ich sag nur nix Helm, nix Protectoren= no Brain. Aber Eier hat der und eine traumhafte Bikebeherrschung.


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts dieses etwas ältere bild von der W.Burg in meinem album
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Tom das auch sauber zu Ende gebracht? Sieht gut aus bis dahin.

Hast du die Birke auf dem Gewissen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

nix mit birke. ist ne abkürzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (8. März 2011)

Na dann kann es ja losgehen am WE. Wo fahren wir also, ich kenne hier in der Nähe nicht so einen Bunker oder solches Gelände? Und viel wichtiger, was machen wir am Nachmittag? 

Wollte Mav nicht auch mal ein Videoprojekt starten?


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nix mit birke. ist ne abkürzung...



.. und hat nicht funktioniert.

was die jungen wilden loslassen ist absolut impossant, doch sollte man sich von soetwas nicht leiten lassen. meinereiner ist ewig xc gefahren und hat sich erst mit 39 lenzen der gravityriege angeschlossen. jeder sollte das tun, was er sich auch wirklich zutraut und sich nicht in richtung itchy&scratchy wagen. abzuwarten bleibt, ob die kiddys auch noch mit mitte vierzig schmerzfrei radeln können. näher will ich jetzt gar nicht auf auf diese problematik eingehen...

versucht spass zu haben, so oft wie es nur geht und so lange die knochen mitmachen.


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .. Und hat nicht funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Versucht spass zu haben, so oft wie es nur geht und so lange die knochen mitmachen.



amen


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .. und hat nicht funktioniert.
> 
> was die jungen wilden loslassen ist absolut impossant, doch sollte man sich von soetwas nicht leiten lassen. meinereiner ist ewig xc gefahren und hat sich erst mit 39 lenzen der gravityriege angeschlossen. *jeder sollte das tun, was er sich auch wirklich zutraut und sich nicht in richtung itchy&scratchy wagen.* abzuwarten bleibt, ob die kiddys auch noch mit mitte vierzig schmerzfrei radeln können. näher will ich jetzt gar nicht auf auf diese problematik eingehen...
> 
> *versucht spass zu haben, so oft wie es nur geht und so lange die knochen mitmachen.*


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Wollte Mav nicht auch mal ein Videoprojekt starten?



der genosse mav wurde leider schon lange nicht mehr gesehen... ich hoffe es geht ihm gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hast du die Birke auf dem Gewissen?




ne hab ich nicht, hab gestern noch erfahren das sie wohl im sommer 2009 gekürzt wurde...täter unbekannt und unbeliebt


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne hab ich nicht, hab gestern noch erfahren das sie wohl im sommer 2009 gekürzt wurde...täter unbekannt und unbeliebt


----------



## BOSTAD (9. März 2011)

Ich hasse Birken!!! Vor allem im Frühling, ich habe schon seit 5 Jahren eine vor unserem Haus im Visier


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich hasse Birken!!! Vor allem im Frühling, ich habe schon seit 5 Jahren eine vor unserem Haus im Visier



dann warst du es also...wenn das die antiwinterpokalgang mitkriegt


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann warst du es also...wenn das die antiwinterpokalgang mitkriegt



schon gepetzt ätsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2011)

samstag solls wetter einigermaßen sein...vielleicht schaff ich es ja mal wieder in den taunus...wenn er denn noch steht, mal rausgehen und guggen...


...steht noch


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag solls wetter einigermaßen sein...vielleicht schaff ich es ja mal wieder in den taunus...wenn er denn noch steht, mal rausgehen und guggen...
> 
> 
> ...steht noch



dann schwing dich Samstag aufs Pucki und komm mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2011)

wenn zeitlich passt gerne


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2011)

Wir sind leider am WE in NRW, wir waren schon länger nicht bei meinem Schwiegervater und wenn die Bikeparks erst mal offen sind, wird unsere Zeit nicht gerade mehr. Abgesehen davon, ist dort oben ein Kite Trialfestival   wo man noch nach neuem Spielzeug schauen kann.


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sind leider am WE in NRW, wir waren schon länger nicht bei meinem Schwiegervater und wenn die Bikeparks erst mal offen sind, wird unsere Zeit nicht gerade mehr. Abgesehen davon, ist dort oben ein Kite Trialfestival   wo man noch nach neuem Spielzeug schauen kann.



Versetzt was mach ich jetzt ohne Antreiber?

@ Lucafabian: wie paßt 12:00 HM für dich?


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Versetzt was mach ich jetzt ohne Antreiber?



Du schaffst das schon   Soll ich dir einen Kite mitbringen


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du schaffst das schon   Soll ich dir einen Kite mitbringen



Also wenn am Samstag so ein Wind ist wie heute, dann wäre ich mit nem Kite als erster Oben. Nur das mit der Windrichtung könnte ein Problem werden. Wer weiß wo ich dann lande.


----------



## ratte (9. März 2011)

Auf dem Heimfahrt eben kam der Wind definitv aus der falschen Richtung. 

Viel Spaß am Wochenende. 
...und nein, die Wochenendplanung mit Besuch vom (Schwieger-)Vater stammt nicht von mir.


----------



## maverick65 (10. März 2011)

Mav ist ein alter, fetter, fauler Sack und auch Wetterweichei geworden. Seit dem er wieder motorisiert ist...

Videoprojekt liegt auf Eis, weil keine V-DSLR vorhanden, nur eine alte schwere Knipse. Muss noch, wegen Kohle, bis Juni warten .
Zumindest kam er heute die 2 1/2 Treppenstufen auf der Eddersheimer Schleuse ohne Absteigen hoch und ist bis zur Firma auch nicht wieder abgestiegen . Er liebt seinen Sattellift. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (10. März 2011)

na, wenigstens mal ein lebenszeichen. alt und faul kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. das mit dem fett ist glücklicherweise bisher an mir vorbeigegangen.

@ratte: der wind kommt doch immer aus der falschen richtung... 
btw: die zwillingsschwester macht langsam fortschritte. bis ende des monats sollte sie einsatzbereit sein. wenn ich bis dahin nicht völlig verarmt bin und mir noch ein liftticket leisten kann, wird  sie wohl zur saisoneröffnung in bf das erste mal rangenommen.

ahoi.


----------



## kawilli (10. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na, wenigstens mal ein lebenszeichen. alt und faul kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. das mit dem fett ist glücklicherweise bisher an mir vorbeigegangen.an mir nicht
> 
> @ratte: der wind kommt doch immer aus der falschen richtung...
> btw: die zwillingsschwester macht langsam fortschritte. bis ende des monats sollte sie einsatzbereit sein. wenn ich bis dahin nicht völlig verarmt bin und mir noch ein liftticket leisten kann, wird  sie wohl zur saisoneröffnung in bf das erste mal rangenommen.
> ...



was hast du dir denn für ein Bike aufgebaut?


----------



## roberto.d (10. März 2011)

Na dann freu ich mich schon auf die erste Beerfeldenrunde.....aber da bis dahin ja noch etwas Zeit ist wie sieht denn nun die Wochenendplanung aus? Ich kann gar nicht genug bekommen vom Freireiten.

Cityrunde am Samstag? BK am Sonntag? Oder doch Taunus? Oder mal was neues --> Platte (da bräuchten wir noch jemand der sich da auskennt)


----------



## kawilli (10. März 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Na dann freu ich mich schon auf die erste Beerfeldenrunde.....aber da bis dahin ja noch etwas Zeit ist wie sieht denn nun die Wochenendplanung aus? Ich kann gar nicht genug bekommen vom Freireiten.
> 
> Cityrunde am Samstag? BK am Sonntag? Oder doch Taunus? Oder mal was neues --> Platte (da bräuchten wir noch jemand der sich da auskennt)



Was ist denn Platte? Ansonsten hatte ich schon Samstag 12:00 HM angeboten. Was verstehst du denn unter einer Cityrunde?


----------



## roberto.d (10. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Was ist denn Platte? Ansonsten hatte ich schon Samstag 12:00 HM angeboten. Was verstehst du denn unter einer Cityrunde?



Platte ist eine bekannte Erhöhung bei Wiesbaden und damit auch ein beliebtes MTB Ziel, weil es da auch viele schöne Strecken gibt.

Eine Cityrunde ist mit Klapprad zum Kaffee fahren eine Eis essen und Cappuccino trinken, danach noch Leute anpöbeln und dann Fußgägerslalom auf der Zeil....
Nein, im ernst. Normalerweise nehm ich da mein Hardtail und fahre alles was geht an Treppen, Randsteinen, Steingeländern, ....MacAskill and Akrigg sagt Dir ja was... als die drei Jahre alt waren...das ist mein Level


----------



## kawilli (10. März 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Platte ist eine bekannte Erhöhung bei Wiesbaden und damit auch ein beliebtes MTB Ziel, weil es da auch viele schöne Strecken gibt.
> 
> Eine Cityrunde ist mit Klapprad zum Kaffee fahren eine Eis essen und Cappuccino trinken, danach noch Leute anpöbeln und dann Fußgägerslalom auf der Zeil....
> Nein, im ernst. Normalerweise nehm ich da mein Hardtail und fahre alles was geht an Treppen, Randsteinen, Steingeländern, ....MacAskill and Akrigg sagt Dir ja was... als die drei Jahre alt waren...das ist mein Level



Ok Platte kenne ich noch nicht aber Cityrunde klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ich hab noch arge Bedenken ob ich den Anstieg zum Feldi überhaupt überlebe. Wäre zumindest ne interessante Alternative. Die Sache mit dem Eisessen und Leute anpöbeln klingt auch ganz lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (10. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Mav ist ein alter, fetter, fauler Sack und auch Wetterweichei geworden. Seit dem er wieder motorisiert ist...
> 
> Videoprojekt liegt auf Eis, weil keine V-DSLR vorhanden, nur eine alte schwere Knipse. Muss noch, wegen Kohle, bis Juni warten .
> Zumindest kam er heute die 2 1/2 Treppenstufen auf der Eddersheimer Schleuse ohne Absteigen hoch und ist bis zur Firma auch nicht wieder abgestiegen . Er liebt seinen Sattellift.
> ...



Hi Mav, schön von Dir zu hören. Ein paar mal aufs Bike und schon bist Du wieder Fit. 

Sollte es noch mit V-DSLR klappen (was auch immer das ist) dann stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. 

Und auch sonst bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. März 2011)

@krawalli: wietän


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. März 2011)

@roberto: auf eine gemeinsame cityrunde mit dir freue ich mich schon sehr. bin aber erst ab mo wieder in f. 
aber die stadt läuft uns ja nicht weg...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Was ist denn Platte? Ansonsten hatte ich schon Samstag 12:00 HM angeboten. Was verstehst du denn unter einer Cityrunde?



kann nicht vor 1400


----------



## kawilli (11. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @krawalli: wietän



Sag mal muß ich hier eigentlich noch nen Sprachkurs belegen oder wieso wird von dir diese Verschlüsselung benutzt. Ich rätsel mir die die letzten grauen Zellen weg welchen Code du benutzt.

was geht denn nun Morgen? Gebt mal Laut wer was fahren will.


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> sag mal muß ich hier eigentlich noch nen sprachkurs belegen oder wieso wird von dir diese verschlüsselung benutzt. Ich rätsel mir die die letzten grauen zellen weg welchen code du benutzt.
> 
> Was geht denn nun morgen? Gebt mal laut wer was fahren will.



v10


----------



## kawilli (11. März 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> v10



Danke endlich mal ne klare Aussage, wäre auch viel kürzer gewesen und hätte beim Schreiben nicht so viel Anstrengung gekostet. Thank you for speaking German with me.


----------



## maverick65 (11. März 2011)

City, Platte oder BK wäre ich auch dabei. Wenn City bitte bis in die Dunkelheit hinein, will noch bissi rumknipsen.

@Roberto: V-DSLR = Spiegelreflex mit Video, so wie ich mal eine hatte.

Gruß Mav


----------



## hoschi130 (11. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .. und hat nicht funktioniert.
> 
> was die jungen wilden loslassen ist absolut impossant, doch sollte man sich von soetwas nicht leiten lassen. meinereiner ist ewig xc gefahren und hat sich erst mit 39 lenzen der gravityriege angeschlossen. jeder sollte das tun, was er sich auch wirklich zutraut und sich nicht in richtung itchy&scratchy wagen. abzuwarten bleibt, ob die kiddys auch noch mit mitte vierzig schmerzfrei radeln können. näher will ich jetzt gar nicht auf auf diese problematik eingehen...
> 
> versucht spass zu haben, so oft wie es nur geht und so lange die knochen mitmachen.



so ist es
gruß


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Danke endlich mal ne klare Aussage, wäre auch viel kürzer gewesen und hätte beim Schreiben nicht so viel Anstrengung gekostet. Thank you for speaking German with me.



ich habs doch schon eingedeutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2011)

und, faules pack, ich erwarte gute-tat-berichte.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

selbst hoch und auch selbst wieder runter, es war


----------



## wartool (12. März 2011)

warst du einer aus dem Rudel, die mir im unteren Bereich am Old... von rechts kamen?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

ich war leicht erkennbar, war glaub ich der einzige mit ff helm, ein verratzter deviant. ...genau, da hat jemand gestanden als wir auf den anderen weg kamen...das warst also du!?


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbst hoch und auch selbst wieder runter, es war



schön wars wenn auch nur die kurze Runde aber dennoch klasse. Danke fürs mitnehmen und Gruß an die Spessart Wölfe.


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2011)

na bitte, geht doch.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbst hoch und auch selbst wieder runter, es war





kawilli schrieb:


> schön wars wenn auch nur die kurze Runde aber dennoch klasse. Danke fürs mitnehmen und Gruß an die Spessart Wölfe.



Jup war schön heute. Und der Taunus ist auf alle fälle wieder eine Reise wert. 
Danke nochmals Luca, fürs rumführen.


----------



## wartool (12. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war leicht erkennbar, war glaub ich der einzige mit ff helm, ein verratzter deviant. ...genau, da hat jemand gestanden als wir auf den anderen weg kamen...das warst also du!?



jopp.. ich kam gerade den "normalen Weg" runter.. und nicht den Hang, den ihr genommen hattet.. ist auf der Abfahrt da hinten mittlerweile der scheiss Eispanzer direkt vor dem Linksknick mit dem Baum weg? Da hätte es mich diese Woche beinahe zerrissen *gg*

Sah mir nach ner lustigen Truppe aus 

wenn mein neues Radl einsatzbereit ist würde ich mich freuen mal mit Euch zu fahren...


----------



## BOSTAD (12. März 2011)

War genial heute, schnupperkurs fürn Sommer!

Morgen evtl auch, dann aber nur gravity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ... ist auf der Abfahrt da hinten mittlerweile der scheiss Eispanzer direkt vor dem Linksknick mit dem Baum weg?



der ist noch da, durch den vielen dreck drauf inzwischen recht griffig



wartool schrieb:


> Sah mir nach ner lustigen Truppe aus
> 
> wenn mein neues Radl einsatzbereit ist würde ich mich freuen mal mit Euch zu fahren...




mit den wölfen ist's immer lustig ...was gibts denn? sag bescheid wenn es soweit ist


----------



## wartool (13. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit den wölfen ist's immer lustig ...was gibts denn? sag bescheid wenn es soweit ist



es gibt ein Alutech Fanes.. wird aber wohl leider erst Ende des Monats kommen der Rahmen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2011)

gestern das war doch ein torque? zum mitfahren reicht das doch allemal


----------



## wartool (13. März 2011)

noe.. das war ein nerve am mit nem kaputten dämpfer .. hrhrrr


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. März 2011)

na, das kann ja was werden. beim googlen gefunden:

http://video.mpora.de/watch/4ehXlsZAE/

das video ist ein echtes schmankerl u. der typ von alutech voll von der rolle. lt. seinen ausführungen hat das fanes einen federweg von 270mm ( mein wietän hat leider nur 254mm, ist halt eher ein xc-ler...). man kann eine 170mm gabel einbauen oder eine 160mm vorn und hinten. noch nachdenklicher macht allerdings, dass der rahmen weniger als 3000 kilogramm wiegt.

ich hoffe der kollege wartool hat spass mit diesem tricky-tracky gerät. war dir das torque nicht lustig genug?


----------



## wartool (14. März 2011)

das Torque, das ich mal hatte war ne Nummer zu Groß.. die Geo passte mir nicht.. habe den Rahmen letztes Jahr im Sommer verkauft! Ausserdem war es noch das 2008er, das mit den Kinderkrankheiten..
Hoffe bei Alutech auf bessere Detaillösungen und Detailqualität,als bei Canyon - wobei das AM bisher seeehr gute Dienste leistet...

Momentan habe ich wie schon geschrieben ein Nerve AM...

Und ja.. der Jü von Alutech ist manchmal bissl durch Wind.. one man show halt *hrrhrr*

Warten wirs ab.. ich freu mich jedenfalls auf das Tail *händereib*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2011)

dann hoffe ich mal, dass du nicht mehr lange auf den rahmen warten musst.
ahoi.


----------



## visionthing (14. März 2011)

Die Bikeparksaison wurde erfolgreich eröffnet!
Video kommt die Tage.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. März 2011)

Welcher Bikepark hat denn schon geöffnet?


----------



## visionthing (14. März 2011)

Wir waren gestern in Osternohe, nach meinem wissen ist das der einzige Bikepark in Deutschland der schon geöffnet hat. Nächstes Wochenende macht  dann auch Bad Wildbad wieder auf. Ich werde jedoch erst einmal abwarten wie dort der Shuttleservice funktioniert bevor ich mich dort hin begebe. Auf Feedback wird man aber nicht lange warten müssen, habe schon von ein paar Leuten gehört die zur Eröffnung gehen werden.


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2011)

Schlimmer als mit der Bahn, kann es ja nicht werden. Im besten Fall 15 Fahrer alle 15 Minuten. Ich glaube aber,  ich werde erst mal wieder Mörfelden am Wochenende unsicher machen. Meiner Hand geht es von Tag zu Tag besser, also sollte etwas einspringen möglich sein.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. März 2011)

Doch, die Kleinbusse Ende letzter Saison waren nicht so toll. Werde trotzdem versuchen am zweiten pre-opening Wochenende (26./27.03.) in Wildbad vorbei zu schauen. Im April beginnt dann angeblich der reguläre Shuttle-Service mit größeren Bussen und Anhänger.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. März 2011)

morsche. falls sich noch interessierte beteiligen möchten: kollege bostad u. meinen vielseitigkeit starten ca. 1145 ab hohemark zum gipfelsturm ak + fb.

ahoi.


----------



## kawilli (15. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche. falls sich noch interessierte beteiligen möchten: kollege bostad u. meinen vielseitigkeit starten ca. 1145 ab hohemark zum gipfelsturm ak + fb.
> 
> ahoi.



Morsche eure Arbeitszeiten möchte ich haben. Ihr habt so ein Schwein, bei diesem Traumwetter biken gehen zu können.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Morsche eure Arbeitszeiten möchte ich haben. Ihr habt so ein Schwein, bei diesem Traumwetter biken gehen zu können.



Was meinst du damit


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. März 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit



So. Nach ner Stunde sonnenbaden auf dem altkönig geht's jetzt zum kaffetrinken Richtung fuchstanz. 
Hoffentlich haben die noch Kuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> So. Nach ner Stunde sonnenbaden auf dem altkönig geht's jetzt zum kaffetrinken Richtung fuchstanz.
> Hoffentlich haben die noch Kuchen.


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2011)

siehste Rocky  so lebt man heute


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2011)

Tja irgend etwas mache ich falsch......


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. März 2011)

Wieder heimgekehrt und frischgeduscht, ruft auch schon der sachsenbeach zum verdienten feierabendbierchen. Heut Abend noch ne Party an der HFG.
Hoffentlich bin ich der Herde kunststudentinnen, ausgepowert wie meinereiner ist, gewachsen.
Der Kaffee am fux musste kostenbedingt(â¬3,50) ausfallen, doch ein StÃ¼ck Apfelkuchen war zum GlÃ¼ck noch drin. Der Aufbau des neuen GefÃ¤hrts zwingt geringverdiener eben zu Kompromissen... Das leben ist hart.


----------



## maverick65 (16. März 2011)

Denke dran: Kunst kommt von Können und nicht von Wollen, sonst würde es ja Wunst heißen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. März 2011)

morsche.

@mav: um was geht es? 

ohne wollen kein tun. oder um es klassisch auszudrücken: ...es ist nicht genug, zu wollen,
man muss auch tun. j.w.von g.


----------



## kawilli (16. März 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Tja irgend etwas mache ich falsch......


Genau so hab ich das gemeint stimme dir da absolut zu. ;-)


----------



## Alexson1985 (16. März 2011)

Moin, 


wollte mal Zwecks wochenendlichem "Fahrrad fahrn´" nachfragen ob jemand Lust auf ein paar nette Trails im Taunus hat?

BK wäre auch iO...

Grüße
Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. März 2011)

lt. prognose regen & schneefall am we. ich werde mir doch meine frühlingsimpressionen von gestern nicht zerstören lassen. ein bikefilm muss es tun. (event. ein cityride, da hat mans nicht so weit in  warme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (16. März 2011)




----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. März 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## maverick65 (17. März 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Osternohe Saisoneröffnung...



Schön schön. War sicher ein gelungener Saisonstart, Video ist auch ok 
Mehr davon.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. März 2011)

ha. laut aktuellem wetterbericht wirds ja rischdisch schee am we. reimt sich, also wird alles gut.
ahoi.


----------



## maverick65 (19. März 2011)

jawie noch keiner für´s We eine Planung? Wenn ich am Sonntag schon mal kann ...
Ach menno.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

wahrscheinlich kommt es am sonntag zu einem cityride. was genaues ist noch nicht besprochen, doch ich sag jetzt mal einfach: *1200 eiserner steg*. interessenten sollten bezüglich teilnahme hier im fred bescheid geben.

ahoi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (19. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kommt es am sonntag zu einem cityride. was genaues ist noch nicht besprochen, doch ich sag jetzt mal einfach: *1200 eiserner steg*. interessenten sollten bezüglich teilnahme hier im fred bescheid geben.
> 
> ahoi.



Hi Tom,

wollte eigentlich heute schon ne Runde drehen, hab mir aber eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen und werde heute mal schön zu Hause auf dem Sofa rumgammeln.

Morgen 12 Uhr wäre ich aber dabei (wenn es nicht regnet, das wäre einer schnellen Genesung nicht zuträglich). Cityrunde oder auch BK wären super.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (19. März 2011)

dann sind wir jetzt schon 3 !


----------



## roberto.d (19. März 2011)

Ach so, sollten uns morgen vormittag aber noch entscheiden ob Cityrunde oder BK, weil ich ja für die Cityrunde das Hardtail nehmen würde und für den Bk doch lieber das Noton (dem Rücken zuliebe  )


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2011)

Hallöchen die Herren,
bei einer Ausfahrt in den BK wäre ich mit dabei....Treppenrasseln in der City find ich nicht so prickelnd. Bei dem Wetter sind mir zu viele Fußgängster unterwegs 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (19. März 2011)

ok...machma BK...durch die city radeln wir auf dem rückweg sowieso...


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

Wie die Herren wünschen. Bleibts bei 1200 am eisernen?


----------



## Zilli (19. März 2011)

Guuude,
ich kann nur vormittags und werde nach rund 4 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz ne G-Dingenskirchenrunde drehen.


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Wie die Herren wünschen. Bleibts bei 1200 am eisernen?


Die werde ich nach Frankfurt machen und ich wollte so um 1100 bei Dir klingeln, um 2 Dinge abzuliefern. Dann gehts wieder gemütlich heim, da ich 1230 spätestens wieder daheme sein will/muss.
Ich denke das geht i.O., ansonsten wecke ich Dich halt


----------



## roberto.d (19. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Wie die Herren wünschen. Bleibts bei 1200 am eisernen?



Ja, es bleibt bei 12 Uhr am Eisernen Steg. 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2011)

Ich stoße dann etwas später an der Gerbermühle dazu...sofern es nicht regnet


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

@zilli: supergute idee! ich bin mit sicherheit schon wach, da ich die schlaftabletten abgesetzt habe. soll ich dir einen kleinen imbiss bereiten?

ich freue mich schon sehr auf morgen. kleingeld für die hafen2-einkehr nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

hat jemand der herrschaften noch nen satz ( 4 stück ) 12mm kettenblattschrauben ( hülsenlänge! ) rumliegen?


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2011)

Ok, bis morgen. Wenn jemand ein Gorillapod hat, bitte mitbringen.
Ich nehm´ den Mini-Freerider. Rucksack ist gepackt, wie immer sch.. schwer.

Gruß Mav.


----------



## Zilli (20. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @zilli: supergute idee! ich bin mit sicherheit schon wach, da ich die schlaftabletten abgesetzt habe. soll ich dir einen kleinen imbiss bereiten?....


Nich notwendig, ne Tass Kaff wär schön.


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hat jemand der herrschaften noch nen satz (  4 stück ) 12mm kettenblattschrauben ( hülsenlänge! ) rumliegen?


Eisen oder Alu ? isch gugge mal morsche + bring was mit ... bis denne.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2011)

Ich komme nachher direkt zum BK...muss noch was am Bike richten.
Sehen uns dann also im BK.


----------



## xtccc (20. März 2011)

du bist doch bloss zu faul zum treten und willst mitm auto hinkommen !! gibs zu !


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> du bist doch bloss zu faul zum treten und willst mitm auto hinkommen !! gibs zu !



der gedanke drängt sich unwillkürlich auf...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2011)

Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht...das kann nur einer beantworten


----------



## BOSTAD (20. März 2011)

Boah Jungs so ein geiles Wetter, da fahr ich definitiv im Taunus!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

dort ist es mit sicherheit saukalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (20. März 2011)

joa egal  die Sonne scheint


----------



## xtccc (20. März 2011)

"meet your local förster" ... könnte ich mir heute gut vorstellen..


----------



## BOSTAD (20. März 2011)

Würde mich über einen Dialog freuen


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

ah! war das schön. der bk wurde anständig gerockt. mein dank geht am alle beteiligten, besonders an den fliegenden robert fürs coaching. solche sonntagsausflüge lob ich mir!


----------



## xtccc (20. März 2011)

perfect day!

ich werde wohl die transe wieder demontieren und das sx-trail reaktivieren..krasser unterschied


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ah! war das schön. der bk wurde anständig gerockt. mein dank geht am alle beteiligten, besonders an den fliegenden robert fürs coaching. solche sonntagsausflüge lob ich mir!



Sch... und ich mußte natürlich wieder malochen. Ich will auch mal wieder der Sonne entgegenfliegen aber nicht auf der Fresse landen.

@Tom: hab auch noch ein paar Kettenblattschrauben, falls du noch brauchst Bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (20. März 2011)

Taunus war wettertechnisch klasse heute.
Allerdings "nur" mit den Hardtails unterwegs. Da wurde der Matsch/Schnee (ja, es hatte die Tage frischen gegeben) mit nicht absenkbarer Sattelstütze schnell zur Herrausforderung. 

Bombenkrater müssten wohl Idealbedingungen gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## roberto.d (20. März 2011)

Ja, ein richtig geiler Sonntag, so wie er sein sollte (auch ohne Coke Zero  ) Danke auch von mir an alle Mitfahrer, hat echt Spaß gemacht und das Getränk am Main bei Sonnenschein war das I-Tüpfelchen 

Danke auch noch mal an des Flaschen wegräumen, da kann ich nicht über mein Schatten springen.

Das schreit auf jeden Fall auf Wiederholung und mal sehen was so an Bildern heute entstanden ist.  

@hotrod: Schade das Du heute nicht mit dem Bike warst und zeitig gehen musstest, denn Du hast vepasst wie Tom und Chris noch super sauber den großen Double in der Senke genommen haben. 

Ach ja, wegen SX Trail, ein Kumpel hätte gerade noch eins abzugeben.


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Bombenkrater müssten wohl Idealbedingungen gewesen sein, oder?



Yep, schee war´s. 
Außerdem hat Tom und Chris den Double gestanden 

















 
Mehr im neuen Album

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

tolle fotos, danke mav!


----------



## roberto.d (20. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tolle fotos, danke mav!



Dem schließe ich mich an, danke Mav.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

@roberto: zu welcher zeit wolltest du morgen den cityride starten?


----------



## roberto.d (21. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @roberto: zu welcher zeit wolltest du morgen den cityride starten?



Ich weiß ja noch gar nicht ob es überhaupt klappt, aber wenn wird es erst nach dem Mittag. ich melde mich sollte es irgendwie klappen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2011)

mein dank an den fliegenden robert für den schönen cityride! dem frühlingsanfang wurde somit entsprechend gehuldigt, mal sehen wer morgen mit mir zum sonnenbaden auf den altkönig aufsteigt...

ach, roberto, schick mir doch mal das video vom goetheplatz.

ahoi!


----------



## BOSTAD (21. März 2011)

Sogar ich muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2011)

schöne sauerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (21. März 2011)

Hey Jungens, hat echt Spass gemacht mit Euch! Und Riesenlob an Mav für die Fotos, sensationell - da ist das ein oder andere POD dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schöne sauerei.



)))


----------



## kawilli (21. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sogar ich muss morgen arbeiten



schöne sauerei. 

Man ich mag euch nicht mehr ihr arbeitsfaules Gesinde.


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2011)

sieht aus als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt, sind echt super Fotos bei raus gekommen! Ich habe es vorgezogen kurzfristig nach Wildbad zu fahren um mir das Handgelenk zu verstauchen.  Spaß hat's gemacht, bis zum  Abflug in einem Flachstück bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## maverick65 (21. März 2011)

Danke für euer Lob, so macht das Knipsen doppelt Laune. Gerne wieder. 

Meine Ausschußquote lag aber wieder bei über 90%, ich muß noch viel lernen. 
Außerdem ist kein Bild rausgekommen, was mich von den Socken reißt

@ Fritz: gute Besserung, ich hoffe in Beerfelden dabei sein zu können. 
Wahrscheinlich eher mit Knipse als mit Rad, wenn ich das Können hier so sehe... Ihr habt euren Spaß, ich den meinen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Freehand (21. März 2011)

Auch mir hast sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Danke für den tollen Sonntags Ausflug.

@Mav: Die Bilder sind doch sehr gut geworden.


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2011)

Ja in Beerfelden bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Selbst wenn es nur ums Bier trinken und Filmen/Fotografieren geht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2011)

ist doch reines understatement. dir haben viele kollegen ein paar tolle erinnerungsstücke zu verdanken. wenn man sieht mit welcher leidenschaft und  hohen aufwand du an die sache gehst. von diesem aktionismus können sich andere eine dicke scheibe abschneiden.

wir sind alle sehr froh, dass wir mav, den knipsenheini, in unseren reihen haben!

so, nun aber genug der lobhudelei, sonst verlieren wir ihn noch an die zahlende konkurrenz... (allerdings sollten wir schonmal überlegen, wie wir das irgendwie zurückgeben können! wenn man nur bedenkt, was für dies an finanziellen engagement bedeutet.)

@junger fritz: gute besserungs- und schnelle genesungswünsche nach hibbdebach .


----------



## maverick65 (22. März 2011)

Nein, das ist kein Understatement. Denk mal an den Spruch, den ich neulich gebraucht habe.  Ich vergleiche meine Bilder nur nicht mit welchen, die mit Handy oder einer Kompaktknipse gemacht wurden oder von Leuten die sich mit ihrer Knipse nicht beschäftigen. Ich habe ein "dickes Ding" und da muß einfach was besseres rauskommen, will mehr (draus machen). Im Moment bin ich "nur" ein Reportagefotograf, der das Handwerk lernt. Das Niveau von mac80 hätte ich gerne. Seine Bilder haben was.
Guckt euch die Bilder von Marco an! Da sieht man, das er sich mit dem Teil beschäftigt und ich behaupte mal: Spaß dabei hat. 

Es war nie ein finanzielles Interesse dabei und das wird sich auch nicht  ändern! Roberto hat mir am Samstag den Drink spendiert , fand ich nett und habe dankend angenommen. Mit Marco konnte ich für Umme nach Winterberg  gefahren . 

Wenn ich mal wieder filme  werdet ihr mich noch verfluchen, ich werde euch oft zur Wiederholung  treiben müssen. Marco, Meister Alex und auch Roberto sind da geduldige  "Fotofahrer" . 
Ich habe meinen Spaß mit der Knipse und bin gern in euren Kreisen. Das  Hinterher am Rechner sehe ich auch nicht als Arbeit bzw. notwendiges  Übel an. Zu Analog-Zeiten hätte ich es sicher nicht soweit getreiben.

Es ist ein Hobby wie Fahrrad fahren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Spaß gemeinsam haben.

Gegenfrage: was ist mit den Bildern, von Fahrern die nicht so hoch springen (können)? Soll, darf ich die auch einstellen? Soll/muß ich jedesmal nachfragen, ob sie veröffentlicht werden dürfen. 
Wenn ich am letzten Sonntag meine Knipse jemand in die Hand gedrückt hätte und selber gefahren wäre, dann wären es Bilder die kein anderer sehen will. Du kennst meine Hüpfphobie... aber mal ein Bild von mir hätte. Hm...
Eigentlich müßte ich vor jeder Veröffentlichung ein schriftliches Einverständnis einholen. Ist mir aber zu doof, zumal sich bis jetzt niemand beschwert hat...

Apropos Fahrrad fahren: schon was für das kommende Wochenende geplant? Das geile Wetter soll ja halten und mein Kellerumzug müßte ich an 2 Vormittagen schaffen.

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2011)

apropos nicht so hoch springen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12465/h

die hüpferaufnahme vom fliegenden robert müsste noch ein wenig beschnitten werden, da der kameramann zu ungeduldig war...


----------



## xtccc (22. März 2011)

fahren wir am we wieder in den BK? ..transition is gestript und sx steht fast schon fahrfertig da


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. März 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> sieht aus als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt, sind echt super Fotos bei raus gekommen! Ich habe es vorgezogen kurzfristig nach Wildbad zu fahren um mir das Handgelenk zu verstauchen.  Spaß hat's gemacht, bis zum  Abflug in einem Flachstück bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit.



Ich hoffe es ist nicht gleich am Anfang passiert und du hattest wenigstens noch einen schönen Tag in Wiba. Wünsche deinem Handgelenk auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Wie war die Strecke nach dem Winter? War es sehr voll und wie hat es mit dem Shuttle geklappt, sind schon die großen Busse gefahren oder noch die kleinen Transporter?


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2011)

wenn das wetter mitspielt sehr gerne.

btw. meinereiner sucht für morgen noch mitfahrwillige fürs sonnenstudio altkönig. 
für eine alleinbesteigung fehlt mir die motivation... benny, wie siehts aus?


----------



## visionthing (23. März 2011)

danke, danke ist halb so wild. Zur Beerfelden Eröffnung werde ich wieder fahren können. Die Strecken wurden gut hergerichtet und waren durch das auffüllen mit Erde matschiger als ich Wildbad bisher kannte und leider war es sehr voll. Als die Bahn noch lief gab es ja nie einen richtigen Saisionstart und es hat sich viel besser verteilt. An normalen Tagen dürfte es keine Probleme geben, ich glaube der Busshuttle hat mehr Kapazität als die Bergbahn fährt aber nur jede halbe Stunde. Ach noch was der 4-Cross wird im Moment komplett umgebaut und ist noch nicht befahrbar.
Alles in allem bleib ich dabei: Wildbad ist immer eine Reise wert. Ich liebe die beiden DH Strecken.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

keine freiwilligen für einen taunusausflug? dann muss ich wohl doch alleine los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (23. März 2011)

Hi, wann und wo geht´s den Los. Wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

Ups! Ich sitze schon in der Bahn. Bin gegen 1420 an der hohemark. Schwarzes plastikrad und orange Klamotten. Quatsch mich einfach an.


----------



## McFlury (23. März 2011)

Bin so in einer Stunde auf dem AK. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

Ich sitze schon in der nachmittagssonne. Knapp 50min. von der hm bis zum ak- fast wie in jungen Jahren...;-)


----------



## maverick65 (23. März 2011)

Du bist so ein Drecksack ! Kannst du dir eigentlich vorstellen, wie wir dich beneiden??!! 

Da ich vorraussichtlich auch noch nächste Woche auf Außenstelle bin = 1400 Feierabend, könnten wir was zusammen machen. Ich würde auch hochkurbeln... So gegen halb 3 wäre ich dann an der HM. 
Wie sieht es mit morgen oder Freitag halb 3 aus?
Wie "damals" als die Carbonschwuchtel dein neuestes Teil war und wir uns kennen gelernt haben, ich das 1. mal mit Helmcam gefahren bin. 
Außerdem hätte ich mal wieder Bock auf N8ride. 
Letzten Sonntag wieder Blut geleckt...

Gruß Mav


----------



## DrMainhattan (23. März 2011)

Salve - sag mal habt ihr schon konkrete Fahrpläne fürs kommende Wochenende? Bin ja für (fast) alles zu haben... inkl. anschliessendem Abstecher am Main!


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

für die vor neid erblassten, hier noch ein tatortfoto:







es gab dann doch noch ein zusammentreffen mit mcflury, der eigentlich fury benamt werden sollte, denn auf dem wunderbaren, mir bisher unbekannten, abwärtstrail richtung falkenstein brachte mich ebendiese furie um ein haar ins slaughterhouse.
der kollege kann offensichtlich radfahren und ist bei uns bestens aufgehoben. 

nun aber ab in die heisse badewanne- die hab ich mir heute redlich verdient!

ahoi, genossen, bis später.


----------



## McFlury (23. März 2011)

Danke für die Lorbeeren. 
Was hast Du mit meinem kleinen Anliegerchen gemacht. Jetzt ist der wirklich weg. ;-)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. März 2011)

Unsere Gemeinde erfreut sich einem enormen Zuwachs...welch wunderschöne Entwicklung 
Amen!

PS: Sollte ich am WE fahren, dann wird der Sonntag mein Favorit werden. Mal sehen ob ich mich aufraffen kann...eigentlich muss ich dringend aufs Rad um meinen Körper auf Finale vorzubereiten 

In diesem Sinne...gute Nacht.

HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren.



ehre, wem ehre gebührt. und nochmals dank für den klasse trail.

@hr: ja, die finalevorbereitung ist in der tat nötig. sonst heißt es wirklich
gute nacht.

@mav: meinereiner hat am späten freitagnachmittag ein date, deshalb müsste ich schon spätestens gegen mittag richtung sonnenbank starten.

unsuwe, der für unsere sache schon verloren geglaubte, hat ebenfalls einen ausritt vor. hoffentlich klappt`s.
es wäre schön, wenn er nicht völlig auf den hund kommt...

am samstag schieb ich jedenfalls nen ruhetag ein. naja, vielleicht ein winziges cityridechen...
sonntags am liebsten technikschulung im bk. den taunus will ich am we lieber meiden. dort werden genug andere radler öl ins feuer giessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2011)

freitag steht, zeit wird noch festgelegt...


----------



## Zilli (23. März 2011)

Uppps..... Freitag hab ich ja auch Urlaub ... 





Lucafabian schrieb:


> freitag steht, zeit wird noch festgelegt...


----------



## Zilli (23. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> für die vor neid erblassten, hier noch ein tatortfoto:
> ....


ich kenn einen der würd da nur *Pah!*sagen


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uppps..... Freitag hab ich ja auch Urlaub ...



super! dann der sonne entgegen. ich hoffe, daß ich den trail, den mit die furie gezeigt hat wiederfinde...

nur sollten wir, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht zu spät starten!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2011)

definier mal nicht zu spät


@zilli: Urlaub = biken !


----------



## McFlury (24. März 2011)

wenn ihr erst so gegen 16 Uhr startet kann ich euch den Trail nochmal zeigen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> wenn ihr erst so gegen 16 Uhr startet kann ich euch den Trail nochmal zeigen




da ist doch schon dunkel


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

ich muss spätestens 1700 zurück in f sein. deshalb wäre es, meiner ansicht nach, günstig so gegen 1200 an der hm zu starten. 

ahoi!

*und ZILLI muss zwingend mit!*


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> für die vor neid erblassten, hier noch ein tatortfoto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsches Beinkleid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

wer im glashaus sitzt,...





















...sollte nicht mit steinen werfen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. März 2011)

Ich war jung und hatte kein Geld!
Das war schon etwas unfair.


----------



## xtccc (24. März 2011)

you made my day


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

steilvorlagen kann meinereiner leider nicht widerstehen... aber du weisst ja, das ich dich auch in spandex geil finde und vielleicht gerade deshalb liebe.

@xc: du hältst dich zurück. ich verfüge über ausreichend belastendes fotomaterial... ;-)


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> steilvorlagen kann meinereiner leider nicht widerstehen... aber du weisst ja, das ich dich auch in spandex geil finde und vielleicht gerade deshalb liebe.
> 
> @xc: du hältst dich zurück. ich verfüge über ausreichend belastendes fotomaterial... ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (24. März 2011)

Ich würde diesen Trail auch gerne mal sehen. Nächste Woche hab ich wieder frei .. Würde mich sehr freue 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @xc: du hältst dich zurück. ich verfüge über ausreichend belastendes fotomaterial... ;-)



zumind. gibts von mir nix in spandex...


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich muss spätestens 1700 zurück in f sein. deshalb wäre es, meiner ansicht nach, günstig so gegen 1200 an der hm zu starten.
> 
> ahoi!
> 
> *und ZILLI muss zwingend mit!*



Puh kannst du da nicht wenigstens 13:00 daraus machen(14:00 wäre noch besser) dann könnte ich mich evtl. dranhängen. Please, Please, Please


----------



## christian_88 (24. März 2011)

an alle freireiter ein freundliches hallo,

ich würd mich gerne bei euch anschließen. ich komm aus rodgau, bin 22 und habe die letzten 3 jahre das biken schwer vernachlässigt

nun hats mich wieder gepackt und ich hab mir nen radl ( canyon playzone ) bestellt.

mir fehlen nur die leute dazu! die alten kontakte ham sich in der zeit verloren, wie das so is manchma...

würd mich freun hier neue kontakte zu finden, fürn taunus, bikepark und überall wo es sonst noch leckere trails gibt

rock on!

grüße

christian


----------



## visionthing (24. März 2011)

Ach, auch in diesem Forum aktiv. Nochmals willkommen!


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

@ junger fritz: meinst du mich?

ne, ich will nicht noch mehr leute kennenlernen müssen. die anwesenden gehen mir schon genug auf den sack.

@christian: am sonntag sind wir wohl im bomberkrater, schau halt mal vorbei, damit wir dich beschnuppern können. aber sei gewarnt: wir sind rau und wenig herzlich...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ junger fritz: meinst du mich?
> 
> ne, ich will nicht noch mehr leute kennenlernen müssen. die anwesenden gehen mir schon genug auf den sack.
> 
> @christian: am sonntag sind wir wohl im bomberkrater, schau halt mal vorbei, damit wir dich beschnuppern können. aber sei gewarnt: wir sind rau und wenig herzlich...



Rau und wenig herzlich??? Das ist mir neu...du bist sonst auch auf Kuschelkurs 
Der junge Mann ist mir jetzt schon, auf Grund seiner Bikewahl, sehr sympathisch! Also Christian, dann komm am Sonntag in den Bombenkrater und solltest du nicht wissen wo das ist, dann schreib kurz ne PN.

Schönen Tag noch,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

wenn canyon bis dahin liefert...


----------



## visionthing (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ junger fritz: meinst du mich?


Das versteh ich nicht.  Und nein ich hab dich nicht gemeint.


----------



## Alexson1985 (24. März 2011)

Heyho,


Sonntag wär ich auch dabei. Gibt es einen Treffpunkt und eine Uhrzeit, oder wie schauts aus?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## maverick65 (24. März 2011)

Morgen werde ich einen breiten Lenker, für mein 20-Kg-Bock, beim Local-Dealer holen, montieren und am Sa. so gegen 1300 versuchen von der Hm mit´s Bus zu shutteln. Wenn es mit dem Shutteln nicht klappt, werde ich Weichei zur Applauskurve fahren, von da aus hochkurbeln. Anschluß gesucht.

Am Sonntag wird dann nur noch Kraft für den Auslösefinger übrig sein ... . 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (24. März 2011)

hallo,

ja diesen sonntag wird das leider noch nix werden, weil canyon erst in kw14 liefern wird

ab kw14 steh ich dann zur verfügung. beim bobenkrater wollt ich eh mal wieder vorbeischaun, war da seit jahren nich mehr und fahr doch jeden tag dran vorbei zur arbeit

ja ich wünsch euch für die session viel spaß und ich meld mich hier im forum wieder, wenns radl geliefert wurde und dann bin ich dabei!!!!!


----------



## Zilli (24. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...
> *und ZILLI muss zwingend mit!*


Zilli würde auch gerne zwingend mit, aber er kann leider zwingend nicht mit , da ich morgen nachmittag in ca. 60 km Entfernung hoffentlich das neue Altkönig-Anfahrhilfsfahrzeug abholen kann.
Vllt. geht Sonntag oder Montag (Urlaub) was ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2011)

@Zilli: Nils hat montag auch urlaub und würd gern fahrn, sonntag weiß ich noch nicht genau


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

@zilli: sonntag zum fahrtechnikkurs in den bk. würde dir sicher auch nicht schaden! und am montag dann ein gemeinsamer gipfelsturm zum ak. nimm ne pulle schampus mit, damit wir das neue baby gleich taufen können.

btw: meinereiner gibt morgen früh seine bewerbungsunterlagen ab.
       bombenjob! arbeitszeitreduzierung um 15%, mehr schotter gibts auch.
       nähere infos gibts hier natürlich erst wenns mit der einstellung geklappt
       hat.
       Also genossen, drückt dem alten dschugaschwili die daumen. DANKE!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. März 2011)

Ich würde am Montag auch gerne mitfahrn, muss aber ein paar Tage nach Barcelona

@dschugaschwili: ich drück dir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

also alle zehn. DANKE.

bei deiner kohlendioxidemission würde ich mir den kinderwunsch verkneifen.

die spananier brauchen wahrscheinlich klebstoff um ihr marodes wirtschaftswunder wieder zusammenzukleben. viel spass. günstiger weise sprichst du ja ähnlich fließend spananisch wie ich.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. März 2011)

So sieht's mal aus mein Bester. Und wegen der Emissionswerte mach dir mal keine Sorge...dafür furze ich einfach ein bisschen weniger.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...dafür furze ich einfach ein bisschen weniger.



diesen guten vorsatz werden wir in finale überprüfen! lass es dir gut gehen.

ach, moment! heisst das du schwänzst die bk-session am sonntag? reiss dich am riemen!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2011)

AK meldet sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> AK meldet sonnenschein



NI auch.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> diesen guten vorsatz werden wir in finale überprüfen! lass es dir gut gehen.
> 
> ach, moment! heisst das du schwänzst die bk-session am sonntag? reiss dich am riemen!



Ich werde die Session wahrscheinlich nicht schwänzen 
Wollt ihr wieder um 12Uhr los? Ich würde dann an der G-Mühle einsteigen.

Vielleicht gibt's morgen einen neuen Helm...der alte ist irgendwie Schrott! Mal sehen was Hibike so im Angebit hat


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. März 2011)

ja, auf dem ak ists unter der woche halt am schönsten! kein mensch zu sehen während unseres halbstündigen sonnenbades. 

freut mich zu hören, dass hr am so mit von der partie ist. unsuwe kommt wohl auch vorbei in seinem neuen beinahe-schrott-nobelwohnzimmer- gefährt. rocky, gib dir doch nen ruck und schau auch vorbei. du muss ja nur einmal lang hinfallen...

@hr: bei hibike hab ich nen schönen giro gesehen, aber der preis entspricht nem 1/3 dh-
rahmen mit dhx-5 und steuersatz ;-).


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hr: bei hibike hab ich nen schönen giro gesehen, aber der preis entspricht nem 1/3 dh-
> rahmen mit dhx-5 und steuersatz ;-).



dann verzichte ich sofort auf den Helm und mache eine Anzahlung bei meinem Lieblingsbikeverkäufer  nur leider kann ich auf einem 1/3 dh-
rahmen mit dhx-5 und steuersatz nicht fahren, sondern muss es mir zu bewunderungszwecken ins Wohnzimmer stellen....


----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2011)

Da sich hier kein Mitfahrer für morgen gemeldet hat, habe ich mal alte Kontakte aufgewärmt. 

@Tom: halt dich fest! Sandor fährt morgen mit mir .

OT an: der Typ wohnt nicht mehr bei Mama, hat Führerschein, sogar ein eigenens Auto. OT aus. Und ein neues Rad, irgend so´n Nicolai...

Bilder von mir wird es nicht geben , ich will einfach nur Rad fahren. Vielleicht "bewegte Bilder", schau mer mal. 


@Roberto: nochmals danke für den Drink und den Tip von wegen breiterem Lenker. Auf´m AM hat er mir schon viel gebracht. Richtig fett wird der Test morgen, ich nehm den DH´ler. Spacer sind alle weg, nur noch 20mm Rice und fette 780mm breit. Ob die Breite bleibt wird sich zeigen. Selbst auf meinem Mini-Home-Trail habe ich viel mehr Druck auf´m Vorderrad gespürt. Obwohl ich bis vor kurzem nie an sowas gedacht hatte, mir nicht vorstellen konnte was es bringen soll. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. März 2011)

Grüß ihn schön von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2011)

treffpunkt ist doch 12:00 eiserner steg? da würd ich eher mit dem bike anreisen...


----------



## Alexson1985 (25. März 2011)

> Da sich hier kein Mitfahrer für morgen gemeldet hat, habe ich mal alte Kontakte aufgewärmt.



@Maverick: Kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber wann und wo solls´denn losgehen? Kondition ist bei mir momentan zwar so eine Sache, aber ich würde mein bestes geben 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2011)

1300 HM, Kondition ist auch nicht unsere Stärke...


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

Treffpunkt für Sonntag bk: 1200 eiserner Steg sachsenbeachbach.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=player_detailpage"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]

da sag nochmal einer das material wäre wichtig


----------



## visionthing (26. März 2011)

Noch ein Wackelvideo, dieses mal aus dem Material was uns Wildbad ausgespuckt hat. Leider wurden meine Fahrer ab dem Gangbang ungeduldig und sind mir enteilt. Daher gibt es ab dem Zeitpunkt nur noch Helmcam aber dafür mit mir vor der Linse.


----------



## Alexson1985 (26. März 2011)

Da muss ich als Neuling kurz nachfragen: HM, ist das in Oberursel gegenüber der Int. School?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

toll gemachtes video, junger fritz! gefällt mir sehr gut.
bist du am so im bk am start?

ahoi.


----------



## visionthing (26. März 2011)

Das wird leider nichts, ich bin auf nen Geburtstagsbrunch eingeladen und muss auch mein Handgelenk noch ein bisschen schonen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

@alexson: hohemark nennt sich die ganze ecke. treffpunkt ist in der regel einer der parkplätze vor od. gegenüber der int. school, wenns dort richtig voll ist, darfs auch der pendlerparkplatz an der U4 endhaltestelle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (26. März 2011)

Achso, ok. 

@Maverick: Dann sehen wir uns um 13h auf dem Parkplatz. 
Sollten wir uns auf Anhieb nicht erkennen: ich fahre ein blaues Canyon Nerve AM.


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Da muss ich als Neuling kurz nachfragen: HM, ist das in Oberursel gegenüber der Int. School?



Yep, ich parke aber direkt an der U-Bahn-Halte. Fahre ein altes fettes Scott. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Zilli würde auch gerne zwingend mit, aber er kann leider zwingend nicht mit , da ich morgen nachmittag in ca. 60 km Entfernung hoffentlich das neue Altkönig-Anfahrhilfsfahrzeug abholen kann.
> Vllt. geht Sonntag oder Montag (Urlaub) was ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Zilli: Nils hat montag auch urlaub und würd gern fahrn, sonntag weiß ich noch nicht genau



gebt mal Bescheid, solltet ihr am Montag fahren.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

oh, ein verschollenen geglaubter! meinereiner fährt auf jeden fall und würde sich gerne deiner gesellschaft erfreuen. zilli steigt hoffentlich mit uns ins boot.

@mav: wie wars den heut im taunus?

ahoi, t.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2011)

So der neue Helm ist gekauft! Ich fühl mich gut und werde morgen um 12:10 an der Gerbermühle auf euch warten 
Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen!
Schönen Abend noch und piss morgen,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> und piss morgen,
> HR



mal den teufel nicht an die wand! hab gesehen, das der fox rampage dratisch reduziert wurde- allerdings nur in gr. xl

das die uhren heut vorgestellt werden ist euch nachtwächtern hoffentlich klar...

ahoi, BIS morsche.


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich was mir die ganze Zeit gefehlt hat, dieses gewisse  am Ende einer geilen Tour. Wenn ich keine Ohren hätte, könnte ich im Kreis grinsen...

Der neue Mitfahrer, Alex, macht sich richtig gut. Ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse, passt in diesen Thread, in diese Clique. Gerne wieder mit ihm. Zu Sandor brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen, wie immer hackt er wie ein Gestochener runter 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2011)

@Mav: bist du morgen auch da?


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

Was´n Frage... Ich lass mir doch nicht soo viele lustige Typen auf einem Haufen durch die Lappen gehen. Also: hübsch machen, Haare kämmen. 

Ich will meine Fehler vom letzten Sonntag ausmerzen. So ein Fischauge hat großes Potential, wenn man damit umgehen kann. Learning by doing. 

@Hot Rod: ich vermisse "meine" Bilder von Winterberg als ich dabei war. Auf deiner Seite/HP. So schlecht waren sie doch nicht und du hast eine gute Figur gemacht. Du enttäuscht mich...
Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was´n Frage... Ich lass mir doch nicht soo viele lustige Typen auf einem Haufen durch die Lappen gehen. Also: hübsch machen, Haare kämmen.
> 
> Ich will meine Fehler vom letzten Sonntag ausmerzen. So ein Fischauge hat großes Potential, wenn man damit umgehen kann. Learning by doing.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Schön das du auch kommst, dann bekomme bestimmt auch ein schönes Foto von mir 
Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was´n Frage... Ich lass mir doch nicht soo viele lustige Typen auf einem Haufen durch die Lappen gehen. Also: hübsch machen, Haare kämmen.
> 
> Ich will meine Fehler vom letzten Sonntag ausmerzen. So ein Fischauge hat großes Potential, wenn man damit umgehen kann. Learning by doing.
> 
> ...



. Jetzt wo du es sagst, wunder ich mich selber das ich die Bilder nicht hochgeladen habe. Ich überlege gerade wo ich die Bilder gespeichert habe...mmmmh, ich muss mal gucken.
Wenn ich sie finde kommen die sofort auf die Homepage.


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie finde kommen die sofort auf die Homepage.



Danke.


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Noch ein Wackelvideo, dieses mal aus dem Material was uns Wildbad ausgespuckt hat.



Klasse , gut gemacht. Ich liebe Bike-Videos, bei denen nicht nur die Helmcam-Perspektive verwendet wird. Ich freue mich auf neues Material von dir.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ..., Haare kämmen.
> 
> Ich will meine Fehler vom letzten Sonntag ausmerzen. So ein Fischauge hat großes Potential, wenn man damit umgehen kann. Learning by doing.
> 
> @Hot Rod: ... und du hast eine gute Figur gemacht. [/SIZE]




@mav: bringst du mir ne fertigfrisierte perücke mit?  

an deinenfischaugenaufnahmen kann doch niemand (außer event. hopi) ernsthaft u. berechtigt meckern wollen:

















ich finde die perfekt! meine absoluten lieblingsaufnahmen, wahrscheinlich auch, weil man unser angespannten visagen nicht sieht.


sehr gespannt bin ich auf die bilder mit der guten figur...

ich freue mich schon sehr auf morgen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Danke.



Bilder sind nun auf der Seite zu finden. Unter den Bildern 2010....

Schönen Gruß und bis morgen,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @mav:
> an deinenfischaugenaufnahmen kann doch niemand (außer event. hopi) ernsthaft u. berechtigt meckern wollen ...



Doch. Ich. Das geht besser. Glaub es einfach, du wirst sehen, wart´s ab...

Hopis Meinung ist 2.rangig, er ist Profi und ich Laie. Außerdem hält er sich mit dem Knipsegedöns raus. Schade.


----------



## maverick65 (26. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bilder sind nun auf der Seite zu finden. Unter den Bildern 2010....


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2011)

morsche, genossen!

*Wählen NICHT vergessen!*

meine empfehlung für unentschlossene: DIE PIRATEN und DIE PARTEI.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. März 2011)

Hi ist zwar ausm letzten Jahr, aber visionthing ist auch drauf


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche, genossen!
> 
> *Wählen NICHT vergessen!*
> 
> meine empfehlung für unentschlossene: DIE PIRATEN und DIE PARTEI.



Hab schon längst gewählt mein Freund 
Bis später


----------



## Zilli (27. März 2011)

Morsche Ihr Buube,
ich kann leider nicht, ich will noch einiges zu erledigen, damit ich wenigstens morgen mal aufs Bike komm. Das wird heute alles zu eng. Euch viel Schbass.


----------



## christian_88 (27. März 2011)

hey zusamm,

mein canyon torque kam gestern schon überraschend bei mir zuhause an

doch schaff ich es leider heute nicht zum bombenkrater...muss dem herrn vater bei was helfen und mir fehlt auch noch nen helm. dachte echt nicht das canyon so schnell liefern wird. großes lob!!!

also denke ma im laufe der woche trifft der helm ein, wie siehts mit spätestens samstag bei euch aus? bin hoch motiviert endlich fahren zu gehn


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. März 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Noch ein Wackelvideo, dieses mal aus dem Material was uns Wildbad ausgespuckt hat. Leider wurden meine Fahrer ab dem Gangbang ungeduldig und sind mir enteilt. Daher gibt es ab dem Zeitpunkt nur noch Helmcam aber dafür mit mir vor der Linse.



Schönes Video, macht richtig Lust auf die Saison. War gestern auch in Wiba und angenehm überrascht wie gut das mit dem Shuttle geklappt hat.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> hey zusamm,
> 
> mein canyon torque kam gestern schon überraschend bei mir zuhause an
> 
> ...



Hi,
am Samstag wollen einige von uns nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark....vielleicht kriegen wir ein paar Autos zusammen.
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## ratte (27. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> am Samstag wollen einige von uns nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark....


 Habt Ihr Euch schon ein paar Platzkarten gesichert? 
Könnten so zwei-drei andere den gleichen Gedanken haben, wenn man hier im Forum so quer liest.
Ich hoffe, dass sich das Wetter hält und bis dahin diese verfluchte Erkältung endlich weg ist. Ein Wochenende als Fußgänger im Wald ist genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch schon ein paar Platzkarten gesichert?
> Könnten so zwei-drei andere den gleichen Gedanken haben, wenn man hier im Forum so quer liest.
> Ich hoffe, dass sich das Wetter hält und bis dahin diese verfluchte Erkältung endlich weg ist. Ein Wochenende als Fußgänger im Wald ist genug.



Platzkarten??? Eigentlich sollten wir VIP-Karten bekommen 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es am Samstag richtig voll wird....aber egal, ein paar Fahrten kann man immer machen ;-)


----------



## maverick65 (27. März 2011)

Wenn noch ein Platz im Auto frei sein sollte, komme ich auch mit (ohne Rad). 

Bilderausbeute war heute nicht so dolle, ich habe viel vergeigt 
Upload im "alten" Album

Gruß Mav


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. März 2011)

War wieder ein genialer Tag heute, spitzenmässig... Danke wieder mal an Mav für die Bilder - grandios!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

Der Tag war wirklich geil! Wetter, Leute alles perfekt 
Danke an Alle!

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## maverick65 (27. März 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> ... Danke wieder mal an Mav für die Bilder - grandios!


Freut mich, wenn meine Bilder Gefallen finden. Und auch das ich wieder gelobt werde. Danke. 
Keine Angst: ich habe eine 6m-Leiter und komm wieder runter ...


@HR: ich hoffe es wird nur ein blauer Fleck und 3 Tage bissi humpeln. 
Ich hasse solche Situationen, erst recht, wenn der Fahrer nicht gleich wieder aufsteht. Da werden Erinnerungen wach.
Ein Grund warum ich nicht mehr nach Finale will/kann. 
Gute Besserung.

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn meine Bilder Gefallen finden. Und auch das ich wieder gelobt werde. Danke.
> Keine Angst: ich habe eine 6m-Leiter und komm wieder runter ...
> 
> 
> ...



Habs Knie gekühlt und mir für die Nacht einen Verband gekauft. Das Ding sieht nicht wirklich gut aus...Rot Blau bissl Blut und bewegen ist nicht so dolle. Ich schätze und hoffe das es bis nächsten Samstag wieder fit ist.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. März 2011)

Kleiner Exkurs: jetzt heisst's "R-I-C-E" = Rest (=Ruhen) - Ice (=Knie on the rocks) - Cast(=Ruhigstellen) - Elevation (=Hochlagern)... und schon is' wie neu! Gute Besserung!


----------



## roberto.d (27. März 2011)

@hotrod: Gute Besserung von mir!

@all: das hört (und sieht) sich ja schon wieder gut an, schade das ich es heute nicht geschafft habe, aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Eine schöne Woche, Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2011)

...auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

Besten Dank Leute!!! Ich werde das RICE Prinzip auf jeden Fall befolgen...ich liege schon mit Eis bewaffnet auf dem Sofa. 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## christian_88 (27. März 2011)

hallo,

beerfelden am samstag wäre ich dabei! wär super wenn mich irgendwer mitnehm kann, oder fahren ein paar von euch im zug hin?

ja wird sicherlich richtig voll werden...hab auch bissl sorgen wie ich mich nach schon fast 4 jahren nicht fahren auf den trails schlagen werde


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2011)

morsche. musste nach dem heissen bad zunächst ein schläfchen machen.

ich kann mich der gemeinde bezüglich der äusserungen zum heutigen ausrittes nur anschliessen:
schön wars, die wenigen bilder sind super und natürlich meine besten genesungswünsche an hr. 
danke an alle teilnehmer und ein besonders dickes dankeschön an die andys aus of für die unterhaltung dieser geilen location.

gefreut hat es mich neben luca und rocky, auch ede und kombi im bk anzutreffen. die alten männer hatten sichtlich auch ihren spass. und ede läßts ja wieder gut laufen...

die afterridebierchen sind mir gehörig in die beine gefahren, gut das ich nicht heimlaufen musste. beim treppenrasseln vom eisernen sind die tourischaren quickend zur seite gesprungen- mir wars in meiner bierseligkeit egal. beim treksau hochschleppen bin ich jedoch beinahe backside die treppe runtergestürzt...

auf beerfelden werde ich mich noch nicht festlegen. einerseits ist wohl mit nem gewaltigen ansturm zu rechnen, andererseits sehen die wetterprognosen nicht sooo rosig aus. na, mal abwarten.

schönen abend und nen guten wochenstart; meinereiner muss wohl morgen nochmal in den taunus. was ein stress!

ahoi.


----------



## visionthing (27. März 2011)

Gute Besserung! Was hast du denn mit deinem Knie geschafft?
Ich für meinen Teil werde nächstes Wochenende auf jeden Fall in Beerfelden sein. Kann schon sein das ich noch jemanden mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gefreut hat es mich neben luca und rocky, auch ede und kombi im bk anzutreffen. die alten männer hatten sichtlich auch ihren spass. und ede läßts ja wieder gut laufen...



War sicher nicht das letzte mal am BK 
Das nächste Mal mit Schienbeinschonern, habe da wieder mal so rote Punkte gefangen 
Location ist klasse (Dank an die Erbauer), auch wenn der alte Mann nicht mehr die Monster springen wird.
HR, gute Besserung. Respekt vor Deiner Performance heute


----------



## xtccc (27. März 2011)

sehr schön wars heute...langsam bekomm ich gefühl für die luft...

bier am main war das i-tüpfelchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> bier am main war das i-tüpfelchen...



mist...da hab ich doch noch was verpasst


----------



## Zilli (27. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... gefreut hat es mich neben luca und rocky, auch ede und kombi im bk anzutreffen. die alten männer hatten sichtlich auch ihren spass. und ede läßts ja wieder gut laufen...


 kannst Du ned einfach die Finger von der Tastatur lassen .... da zerreist mich ja bald, was ich verpasst hab *grrlmmmpffhh* 



@mav: ich find die Fotos mit dem Fisheye klasse
@hr1: gute Besserung auch von der Westside


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2011)

put the blame on me.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2011)

@all
War auch ohne Bike lustig mit euch.
Meinem Sohn hat es auch gefallen, ich glaube da muss ich jetzt öfters mit ihm hin.

@HR1
Was hast du denn gemacht, ich hoffe dein Helm hat keine Kratzer bekommen?

//rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2011)

..meinem kleinen hats auch gefallen, mir natürlich auch...er hat in den höchsten tönen von den airtimepiloten gesprochen, vor seinem bruden angegeben wie nen tüte voller mücken und als er dann noch sein foto unter all den anderen gesehen hat ist er mindestens 10 cm gewachsen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2011)

ja, den regelmässigen bk-besuch sollte ihr euren söhnen und auch euch keineswegs vorenthalten. jetzt haben sie blut geleckt und euch schadet es auch nicht dort eure runden mit und ohne nachwuchs zu drehen. 
auf gehts!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2011)

mir zumindest würd etwas übung in sachen springen sicher nicht schaden


----------



## McFlury (28. März 2011)

@dschugaschwili:
bist Du heute im Taunus unterwegs. Ich werde so ab 1530 auf dem Rad sitzen können.


----------



## kawilli (28. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mist...da hab ich doch noch was verpasst



Ich auch man immer wenn ich nicht kann wirds am geilsten.

HR1 gute Besserung mein kleiner Bruchpilot, hauptsache du hast ne tolle Show geliefert.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. März 2011)

Der BK hat schon was ,die Landungen passen gut, da waren gute Jungs am Werk, gerne wieder.

HR: Hoffentlich wieder alles fit, hat rechts von mir ordentlich gerauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2011)

es passiert nichts gutes, außer man tut es. (e.kästner)

heute wurde leider nicht geritten, dafür aber das kleine, bucklige pferdchen beschlagen.
noch ein paar kleine detailarbeiten, dann kann es am sa in bf auf den springparcour...


----------



## christian_88 (28. März 2011)

war heute kurz nach der arbeit mal am bombenkrater, zwar ohne helm und schoner, nur mal so zum betrachten

wenn die woche meine protektoren kommen, werde ich dort bestimmt nach der arbeit mal meine runde drehen und das springen bissl üben

trifft man wen von euch unter der woche da oder dreht ihr im taunus eure runde? wetter is so gut und dank der zeitumstellung eine std länger her zum radln


----------



## christian_88 (28. März 2011)

hell meine ich...


----------



## christian_88 (28. März 2011)

ja wenn platz im auto is wär ich dabei.

nur wegen dem ansturm bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, vielleicht lohnts sich doch lieber den taunus zu fahren und dafür ne woche später hin?

aber das werden sich auch viele denken und dann kommts aufs gleiche wie wenn man bei der eröffnung da ist oder?


----------



## Alexson1985 (28. März 2011)

Moin,

wollte morgen mal was früher frei machen und dann nach der Arbeit zum BK. Wäre so zwischen 18 / 18.30h dort. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen bzw. sich dort zu treffen?


----------



## xtccc (28. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ....dafür aber das kleine, bucklige pferdchen beschlagen.
> noch ein paar kleine detailarbeiten, dann kann es am sa in bf auf den springparcour...



meinst du mit dem quasimodo-bike kommst du in die luft ? das bügelt doch alles wech...


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> quasimodo-bike .



jetzt werd mal nicht beleidigend, du tiefflieger. 

wir sollten uns mal überlegen, wie wir am sa die logistik angehen. mein vorschlag wäre, das du mit deinem k.i.t.t. verschnitt bei mir vorbeikommst, den parkplatzhalter machst und wir dann mit dem ulle unseren oberräder humpelkumpel abholen. hoffen wir, dass er bis dahin wieder einsatzfähig ist...


----------



## crimsoncolsan (29. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, wollte mich mal zu Wort melden!
Studier in Frankfurt komm aber nicht aus der gegend (Heidelberg) und bekomm jetzt die Woche ENDLICH mein torque trailflow. Ich fahr nur so einmal im Monat in die Heimat daher würde ich gerne auch hier in Frankfurt Leute finden mit denen ich biken gehn kann! Kann man sich bei euch mal anschließen? Was und vorallem wie fahrt ihr denn so? Also nur runtergeboller oder Fr-Touren? Ich hoff ma ich würde da mit meinem Bike einigermaßen reinpassen...
Also ich wohn direkt in der Innenstadt von daher müsste ich überall gut hinkommen
Na dann mal Gruß und vllt bis bald


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2011)

crimsoncolsan schrieb:


> Was und vorallem wie fahrt ihr denn so? Also nur runtergeboller oder Fr-Touren? Ich hoff ma ich würde da mit meinem Bike einigermaßen reinpassen...
> Also ich wohn direkt in der Innenstadt von daher müsste ich überall gut hinkommen



Moin,
also wir fahren eigentlich eher FR würde ich mal so sagen, also nicht das wir 
den Berg runterschleichen, aber wir fahren halt auch selbst von unten den Berg rauf . Wenn wir starten ist es meist in Oberursel an der Hohemark, Parkplatz direkt gegenüber der Internationalen Schule. Wenn Du kein Auto hast, ist das kein Problem da die U-Bahn ca. 100m davon ihre Haltestelle hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (29. März 2011)

@Alexson1985

ja ich muss noch auf meine protektoren warten die ich bestellt habe...oh man wenn die bis zum WE nicht kommen werd ich sauer...was bringt einem ein rad gutes wetter aber kein helm. ohne fahre ich nirgendswo runter


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2011)

ich kann dir was leihen. muss sowieso weg...


----------



## christian_88 (29. März 2011)

@Hopi

so ner tour würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen..ich werde mich bei dir mal genau erkundigen wann die nächste startet, sobald mein helm und so eingetroffen sind


----------



## christian_88 (29. März 2011)

ich gehe mal von aus du hast mir leihen mich gemeint..

ja klingt gut wann trefft ihr euch wieder am parkplatz zu ner tour?

da könnte ich dein helm und die knieschoner probefahren und wenns mir passt würd ich das auch abkaufen und dann mein zeug einfach wieder zurückschicken


----------



## christian_88 (29. März 2011)

ja oder am samstag für beerfelden dann?

nur wär wohl besser das zuvor zu testen


----------



## BOSTAD (29. März 2011)

Moin ich will morgen ne 50/50 Tour machen. Mit Bus aufn feldi und dann aufn AK. Wer bock hat einfach melden. Wollte mal wieder den Traktor fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2011)

hab für morgen noch nichts auf dem zettel. lass uns gesichtzeiten... wenn der junge man aus rodgau auch mitkommen will, dann soll er bitte ne pn zwecks kontaktdatenaustausches senden.

ahoi.

upps! lese soeben morgen soll es vereinzelt schauer geben...


----------



## BOSTAD (29. März 2011)

Wir schauen mal wie es wird. Wäre so für 12 Uhr .. Bis mosche


----------



## christian_88 (30. März 2011)

mhm so wie ich das jetzt hier verstehe seit ihr heute gefahren oder? 

@dschugaschwili ich hab dir mal meine handynummer geschickt.

wie gesagt wenns der donnerstag is mit der tour komm ich mit, hab um 13 uhr feierabend dann hab ich zeit.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. März 2011)

schöne runde heute! der neue trail gefällt mir immer besser...


----------



## BOSTAD (30. März 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen hatten auch Glück mit dem Wetter. 
Ich war auch genau in Time bei meinem Termin im Anschluss .


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> jetzt werd mal nicht beleidigend, du tiefflieger.
> 
> wir sollten uns mal überlegen, wie wir am sa die logistik angehen. mein vorschlag wäre, das du mit deinem k.i.t.t. verschnitt bei mir vorbeikommst, den parkplatzhalter machst und wir dann mit dem ulle unseren oberräder humpelkumpel abholen. hoffen wir, dass er bis dahin wieder einsatzfähig ist...



Gude,
bin zwar zurück aus Barcelona aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Samstag schon wieder den Esel besteigen kann. Mein Knie macht noch ein wenig Ärger...sollte ich nach BF fahren, werde ich dies allerdings im eigenen Gefährt machen, da ich mich dann an keine Zeiten halten muss und ich mein hart erarbeitetes Geld nicht in Spritkosten investieren muss 
Ich meld mich bei euch.
Tschau mit V


----------



## Alexson1985 (30. März 2011)

Hey,

wie sieht es denn am WE aus. Einige von euch werden ja ihren Spass im Bikepark haben....aber was ist mit dem Rest? Bock auf eine Ausritt im Taunus??

Grüße
Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. März 2011)

@hr1: welcome back.

o.k. dann kann ich eine mfg nach bf anbieten. abfahrt 0800 eiserner steg, sachsenbeachbacher seite.


----------



## kawilli (31. März 2011)

Ihr habt mich nicht mehr lieb. Kein Schwein hat an meinen Geburtstag gedacht. 

Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht und Sonntag muß ich arbeiten. Also fällt Beerfelden Eröffnung erst mal aus. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem sehr viel Spaß und keine Bodenproben nehmen gell.


----------



## maverick65 (31. März 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich nicht mehr lieb. Kein Schwein hat an meinen Geburtstag gedacht.




Oooch, armer Kerl. Hab´s auch übersehen, sorry.
HäbbyBörsday nachträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. März 2011)

und ich dachte ab einem gewissen Alter will Mann nicht mehr auf sein Alter angesprochen werden
Glückwunsch aus Oberrad!


----------



## kawilli (31. März 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> und ich dachte ab einem gewissen Alter will Mann nicht mehr auf sein Alter angesprochen werden
> Glückwunsch aus Oberrad!



Ich krieg doch jetzt im Park die Seniorenermäßigung und das ist doch auch was wert. Du mußt nur aufpassen wenn du dich mal verletzen solltest( so wie Deinereiner gerade ) das sie dich nicht direkt auf den Friedhof karren, anstatt ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2011)

die besten wünsche für dich aus sachsenbeachbach! 
und sieh mal zu, dass du dein zeitmanagment optimierst. dann brauchst du auch nicht mehr ständig rumzujammern, dass du nicht aufs rad kommst. der tag hat für alle nur 24 stunden. von wegen ride hard, work smart...

die mfg für bf ist vergeben. bitte nicht mehr anrufen.


----------



## kawilli (31. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> die besten wünsche für dich aus sachsenbeachbach!
> und sieh mal zu, dass du dein zeitmanagment optimierst. dann brauchst du auch nicht mehr ständig rumzujammern, dass du nicht aufs rad kommst. der tag hat für alle nur 24 stunden. von wegen ride hard, work smart...
> 
> die mfg für bf ist vergeben. bitte nicht mehr anrufen.



Das sagt gerade der Richtige. Wenn ich deine Freizeit hätte würde ich auch nicht jammern. Das Schlimmste ist ab dem 2. Halbjahr wirds noch schlimmer, dann müssen wir höchstwahrscheinlich 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten. 
Apropos hat jemand schon was für den Sommer so Ende Juni-Anfang Juli geplant. Da hab ich doch tatsächlich mal Urlaub.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2011)

ja, ok. dann warte halt ab bis dir die erdrotation nen 28h-tag spendiert. oder du wendest dich an deine arbeitnehmervertretung, wenn es so etwas in deinem offensichtlich frühfeudalen knechtschaftsverhältnis gibt.


----------



## DrMainhattan (31. März 2011)

so, war heut unterm messer, knie rechts wie berichtet. alles gut verlaufen, jetzt aber mind. 3 wochen out. komme evtl msl zum knipsen mit zum BK oder nach BF... viel spass am WE!


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2011)

na, dann die besten rekonvaleszenzwünsche! sollen wir mal nen krankenbesuch einleiten?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. April 2011)

@drmainhattan: gute Besserung!

Ich werde morgen nicht nach BF fahren, mein Knie lässt es noch nicht zu 
Leider schmerzt es noch bei Kurbelbewegungen und bei Belastung...sehr schade! Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und geniesst den Lift 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## christian_88 (1. April 2011)

auch von mir gute besserung fürs knie!!!!!!!!

kenn das selbst, kreuzbandriss letztes jahr.......is soooo ein dreck, grad am knie was zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (1. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> auch von mir gute besserung fürs knie!!!!!!!!
> 
> kenn das selbst, kreuzbandriss letztes jahr.......is soooo ein dreck, grad am knie was zu haben



Dem schließe ich mich an. Gute Besserung auch von mir.

@Christian_88: wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert bis du wieder richtig fahren konntest?


----------



## christian_88 (1. April 2011)

das is im sommer 2009 passiert. 2010 im herbst bin ich wieder all mountain gefahren und jetzt 2011 probier ich es wieder im bikepark.

schmerzen hab ich keine mehr direkt, doch spür ich halt immer beim anspannen vom bein das was am knie nich richtig stimmt

hab mich übringens nich operieren lassen


----------



## christian_88 (1. April 2011)

also nich direkt letztes jahr passiert, doch das hat sich halt alles voll gezogen..

mal ne frage,

gibts hier wen, der ein trikot übrig hat in größe M und ne Brille, die er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## visionthing (1. April 2011)

gute Besserung euch beiden!
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann das Wochenende drauf mit Beerfelden.
Ich werde morgen so um 10:00 dort sein und habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Allerdings werde ich recht spontan entweder am Abend nach Darmstadt fahren oder in Beerfelden übernachten. Die Rückfahrt wäre somit ungewiss.


----------



## kawilli (1. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> das is im sommer 2009 passiert. 2010 im herbst bin ich wieder all mountain gefahren und jetzt 2011 probier ich es wieder im bikepark.
> 
> schmerzen hab ich keine mehr direkt, doch spür ich halt immer beim anspannen vom bein das was am knie nich richtig stimmt
> 
> hab mich übringens nich operieren lassen



Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn bei mir sinds jetzt gerade mal 6 Monate seit der OP und ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht. Ohne OP hätte ich Bedenken gehabt was das Freeriden angeht, aber wenns funktioniert dann gut.


----------



## maverick65 (1. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> mal ne frage,
> 
> gibts hier wen, der ein trikot übrig hat in größe M und ne Brille, die er verkaufen möchte?



Yep, ich. Allerdings in L und XL damit ein Jacket drunter passt. Sind aber  vom Profi (Schneiderei) gekürzt. 
Goggle von Oklay, blau weiß Verlauf, Glas/Scheibe ohne Tönung 15. + Orange-Scheibe, fast unbenutzt 5 Aufpreis.
Preise und Bilder von den Shirts mache ich am WE.
Außerdem noch mein altes Scott High Octane und die Arbeitswegschwuchtel = Scott SUB 10 zu verkaufen. Jedes Rad VHB 650 .

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (1. April 2011)

Da wir gerade am Verkaufen sind. Hat jemand Interesse an einer Fox 36 Talas Fit RLC Taperd ? Hab mir gerade eine 180-er bestellt und könnte die 160-er günstig abgeben. Zustand Top ein paar leichte Gebrauchsspuren ansonsten perfekter Zustand und optimale Funktion. Gerade erst richtig eingefahren und durch meinen langen Ausfall kaum gebraucht.
Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach melden, Preis Verhandlungssache ansonsten setz ich sie in den bikemarkt.


----------



## DrMainhattan (1. April 2011)

Ich mach jetzt weichere Federn ins Bike und nächstes Wochenend geht's weiter! Nee - Spass beiseite - 3-4 Wochen denk ich bin ich out, dann mal langsam rantasten. Aber Bilder mach ich vorher, mitm Mav zusammen!!!


----------



## maverick65 (1. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> ... Aber Bilder mach ich vorher, mitm Mav zusammen!!!



Na gerne, außerdem will ich endlich mal ein gescheites L auf´m Big-Body haben  (sorry: incider-foddo-gelaber).
Wenn meine Räder weggehen, wird´s schon Ende Mai, Anfang Juni mit Video-Knipse .

Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten/Operierten etc..

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2011)

so, rad ist bereit, tasche gepackt. hach ,ich freu mich auf bf! angeblich soll der lift in betrieb sein.  

@christian88: wir sind, wie besprochen, gegen 0830 am treffpunkt. wenn du noch irgendwas wesentliches brauchst, dann schick ne sms.


----------



## roberto.d (1. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Euch allen viel Spaß in BF. Da wird ja am WE die Hölle los sein. Alle DHler, Freerider die ich zwischen Rüdesheim und Frankfurt kenne sind in BF. Wie cool. 

Nur ich schaff es leider nicht (Hopi, irgendwann schaffen wir es noch mit dem "Kaffeetesttrinken") Ich habe nur zwei drei Stunden morgen und werde dann wohl nur mal schnell in den BK fahren.

Dann macht mal alle viele Bilder und postet hier was das Zeug hält!

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2011)

gleich gehts los!

fliegender robert: viel spass u. übertreibs nicht. geht morgen was zusammen? ach, ne!
bin ja auf der critical mass. vielleicht hast du lust...

eingeladen sie hierzu ( critical mass ) eh ALLE!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2011)

wüsch euch viel spaß in BF

un ned gleich wieder was kaputt machen


----------



## maverick65 (2. April 2011)

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und hoffe: alle kommen wieder heile heme.

Kleiner Nachtrag zum letzten Samstag im Taunus: Alexson fährt mir mit seinem 140mm-Fully davon , auch auf ihm unbekannten Strecken/Trails!
Kleiner Sturz auf der DH, wieder sortiert, zurückgeschoben, nochmal probiert und sauber bis zum Ende 

Taunus im März 2011

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2011)

vollzugsmeldung: wieder zu hause gelandet-mann,maus und material heil geblieben-die sache mit dem lift funktioniert trotz riesigen ansturm grossartig-wir sind völlig erschöpft und müssen wohl alle ein schläfchen machen.

ahoi! bis morgen zur critical mass...


----------



## xtccc (2. April 2011)

es war einfach nur GROSSARTIG !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (2. April 2011)

super tag heut in beerfelden bin grad mal ausm bett gekrochen und werd da wohl auch gleich wieder landen...bin voll kaputt aber mit dem breiten grinsen von beerfelden


----------



## ratte (2. April 2011)

Grüße aus Beerfelden. 
Wir geben es uns morgen nochmal.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2011)

Taunus war heut auch 


@Tom: haben den trail sofort gefunden, sehr gut isser!


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. April 2011)

na, dann bin ich ja froh!


----------



## ratte (3. April 2011)

So, wieder lebend, satt und frisch geduscht. 
War heute nochmals ein klasse Tag in Beerfelle,  auch wenn es nochmals deutlich voller war als gestern.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2011)

boah, was ein temperatursturz! da schwinden einem ja sämtliche frühlingsgefühle...

falls es jemanden interessiert: die critical mass am gestrigen sonntag war ein voller erfolg. mehr als 200 teilnehmer stellten sich bei besten wetter der flut der konsumchaoten entgegen, die automobil zwecks verkaufsoffenem sonntag in die stadt drängten.
was ein spass!


----------



## kawilli (4. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> boah, was ein temperatursturz! da schwinden einem ja sämtliche
> falls es jemanden interessiert: die critical mass am gestrigen sonntag war ein voller erfolg. mehr als 200 teilnehmer stellten sich bei besten wetter der flut der konsumchaoten entgegen, die automobil zwecks verkaufsoffenem sonntag in die stadt drängten.
> was ein spass!


Wär auch mal gern dabeigewesen. Schade vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## christian_88 (4. April 2011)

temperatursturz ist doch schon am mittwoch wieder vorbei

wie siehts eigt mit fahren die woche aus? ich wollt mittwoch o. donnerstag in taunus und evtl. auch an bk.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2011)

lt. wetter online soll's am do wieder richtig warm werden. mittwoch sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus- vielleicht sollte man beide tage nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (5. April 2011)

guten morgen leutz,

die sonne scheint heute schon wieder ordentlich

@dschugaschwili: ich bin auch dafür beide tage zu nutzen!!! mittwoch auf alle fälle taunus, donnerstag ...?

wenn ich frei hätte würd ich sagen beerfelden, doch so schnell bekomm ich nich frei

ich klingel heut abend mal durch, dann könne ma ja alles besprechen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> guten morgen leutz,
> 
> die sonne scheint heute schon wieder ordentlich
> 
> ...



was willst den donnerstags in beerfelden? ist da nicht alles zu?


----------



## christian_88 (5. April 2011)

upps wusst ich nich,

hatte so in erinnerung, dass da auch unter der woche was geht....jane hab grad geschaut unter der woche is nur an feiertagen offen...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2011)

geht schon, mußt aber selber hochtreten


----------



## christian_88 (5. April 2011)

hochschieben is definitiv besser wie zahnärzte. da komm ich grad her....ich hasse zahnarztbesuche und liebe dafür das hochschieben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2011)

heute ist hochstrampeln angesagt! treffpunkt 1400 hohemark. sollte interesse bestehen bitte pn an mich bis 1300.

ahoi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (6. April 2011)

ich suche noch ein paar biker aus offenbach oder umkreis so neu isenbrug,dietzenbach,heusenstamm oder sowas in die richtung
ich fahre immonet mit nem kumpel und wir suchen noch mitfahrer oder wo wir mit fahren können 
wir suchen dan eher downhill ,freeride  oer trails wo wir fahren könnten


----------



## xtccc (6. April 2011)

..das ganze bitte nochmal auf deutsch !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> ..das ganze bitte nochmal auf deutsch !



Jetzt sei doch nicht so unfreundlich... 

@downhiller: die meisten hier kommen aus F, aber ein paar OFler gibt's hier auch und wir fahren des öfteren zusammen. Halte einfach die Augen auf, denn wir Posten hier fast immer die Treffpunkte und Abfahrtszeiten.

Apropos Abfahrt: Was geht am Samstag? 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Downhiller16 (6. April 2011)

aso ok 
werde ich machen


----------



## visionthing (6. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Apropos Abfahrt: Was geht am Samstag?



Die nächste Runde Beerfelden! Sonntag bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Am Wochenende macht auch Willingen und Winterberg auf, das faule Studentenpack fährt schon am Freitag ins Hoch-Sauerland.


----------



## kawilli (6. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sei doch nicht so unfreundlich...
> 
> @downhiller: die meisten hier kommen aus F, aber ein paar OFler gibt's hier auch und wir fahren des öfteren zusammen. Halte einfach die Augen auf, denn wir Posten hier fast immer die Treffpunkte und Abfahrtszeiten.
> 
> ...



Vergiß die Iseborscher nicht!!! 
Weiß noch nicht was Samstag geht, will aber auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht das Übliche einmal AK und Feldi. Beerfelden trau ich mich noch nicht, außerdem leidet meine Totem unter akutem Ölverlust. Kann mir mal einer die Kontaktdaten von eurem berühmt berüchtigten Gabelfutzi schicken bitte?


----------



## xtccc (6. April 2011)

yep...am samstag nächste runde bierfelden !


----------



## roberto.d (6. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich kann am WE leider wieder nicht mit euch biken gehen  , denn ich bin mal wieder in Thüringen und werde da die Hometrails rocken. 

Euch viel Spaß und das Wochenende drauf klappt es dann bestimmt auch wieder mit uns. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. April 2011)

Samstag: bin ich im Stadion (Glubb gegen die Bauern)
Sonntag: evtl ne Runde Fotos machen, wo immer ihr auch fahrt...


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2011)

im taunus war es heute wunderbar. bei besten radelwetter war kaum eine menschenseele zu sehen. der neue trail vom ak gefällt mir immer besser. knackig und flowig- ganz nach meinem geschmack. unser junge padawan hat es sichtlich genossen. das radler am main hat die sache vorzüglich abgerundet. so könnte meinetwegen jeder tag verlaufen...(und nicht nur jeder zweite od. dritte ;-) )

samstag bf? was sonst! soll ja kaiserwetter geben.mein buckliges pferdchen scharrt schon mit den stollen! wie machen wirs mit der fahrerei? der lahme morpheus möchte wohl wenigstens als fotograf mitreisen. eventuell kann ihn  hd1 mitnehmen? wäre schon schön, wenn dieser ausflug bildtechnisch dokumentiert würde. die protzophonbilder vom eröffnungs-we sind nicht sooo toll...












@roberto: viel spass in thü- schade jedoch dass wir uns dieses we wieder nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2011)

jetzt hat das mit den schlechten bildern so lange gedauert, dass ich des doktors mitteilung verpasst hab...


----------



## roberto.d (6. April 2011)

@dschugaschwili: sieht schon gut aus Dein buckliges, da musst Du mir beim nächsten Mal erzählen wie nun das erste Fahrerlebnis war


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2011)

hab jede menge asskicks bekommen, bei dem ungewohnten maß an sag musste ich den rebound nach jeder fahrt zwei klicks langsamer stellen. jetzt passt es ganz gut. der hinterbau ist gegenüber jeder art von hindernis sehr erhaben. feinabstimmung am samstag.


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. April 2011)

wow, v10... pornicious!


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> wow, v10... pornicious!



ja, find ich auch. 

wagt es bloß nicht ein bild in den entsprechenden fred zu stellen... meine ästhetischen radaufbauansichten müssen nicht zwingend von strukturschwachen jünglingen mit allmachtsfantasien durch legastheniebestimmte posts kommentiert werden.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. April 2011)

und weil ICH es so schön finde, hier nochmal eine bessere protzophonaufnahme vom kleinen buckligen:






ahoi.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2011)

das aber schön weiß....


da würden die schuhe zu passen:






ja, ja ich weiß, sag nix..ich bin so


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange es wohl so unbefleckt in der Sonne funkelt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. April 2011)

die stiefel gefallen mir sehr, doch kannst du mir diese auch mit einer fiveten-sohle besorgen?

bruder, wie du sicherlich weißt, baue ich mir die räder ausschliesslich zu abfotografieren auf. die bleiben somit unbefleckt!

wie siehts jetzt mir sa und bf aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2011)

wenn du die dann immer anziehst besorg ich dir die...mit ner schönen schwarzen eingerittenen five ten sohle die ich dran kleb 

BF? .... bin noch nicht soweit ...vielleicht ja mal BK zum üben oder halt doch HM um dann auf den FB oder den AK...WB (nicht WB BP)  wär auch mal wieder gut....das andere BK ist auch nicht schlecht...demnächst sollten wir auch mal FG am besten bei mir 


beim FG kann ruhig auch die ein oder andere FB vernichtet werden


----------



## kawilli (7. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du die dann immer anziehst besorg ich dir die...mit ner schönen schwarzen eingerittenen five ten sohle die ich dran kleb
> 
> BF? .... bin noch nicht soweit ...vielleicht ja mal BK zum üben oder halt doch HM um dann auf den FB oder den AK...WB (nicht WB BP)  wär auch mal wieder gut....das andere BK ist auch nicht schlecht...demnächst sollten wir auch mal FG am besten bei mir
> 
> ...



Beim FB vernichten bin ich dabei! 

Hi Tom echt heißes Teil dein kleines Buckliges.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> die stiefel gefallen mir sehr, doch kannst du mir diese auch mit einer fiveten-sohle besorgen?
> 
> bruder, wie du sicherlich weißt, baue ich mir die räder ausschliesslich zu abfotografieren auf. die bleiben somit unbefleckt!
> 
> wie siehts jetzt mir sa und bf aus???



Hast du dein Mattighofener Roß noch, oder musste es dem neuen Gefährt weichen?


----------



## christian_88 (7. April 2011)

hallo zusamm,


komm etwas geknickt grad nach hause hab heute versucht, nach dem ritt am mittwoch auf dem schönen trail und dem gutem radler, diesen heute wieder zu fahren.... hab mich voll veranzt und irgendwo rausgekommen und nur noch waldautobahnen vor mir gehabt...dumm gelaufen heute!

ja würd mich auch interessieren, was ihr am we vorhabt...beerfelden hört sich gut an, bräucht nur wen der mich mitnehmen kann


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. April 2011)

@bruder: tja, dieses ist qualvoll während der organspende, die dem buckligen ins leben half, verendet. ich kann nur einem downhillgaul hafer beschaffen...
doch kreisen schon die geier über dem noch dampfenden kadaver des ostmärkischen springchampion. es ist mit einer baldigen wiedergeburt zu rechnen. ein spanische gestüt interessiert sich außerdem für die potenten filetstückchen, die einer auferstehung harren.

@christian: wenn ein junger padawan allein in den finsteren wald reitet, so ist natürlich damit zu rechnen, daß er durch die dunkle seite der macht auf die falschen pfade gerät.

am samstag zwingend bf, sonntag dann bk. gerne hole ich dich am bekannten treffpunkt ab. 

@xtccc: machst du mir wieder den platzhalter? diese woche ist glücklicherweise auch kein flohmarkt in sachsenbachbach.


----------



## xtccc (7. April 2011)

so soll es geschehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (8. April 2011)

ja das war eindeutig die dunkle macht, anders is das nich zu erklären

das klingt gut, das freut mich, wollt ihr wieder um 8.00 in frankfurt los und dann gegen 8.30 uhr am treffpunpt?

ach und guten morgen zusamm


----------



## christian_88 (8. April 2011)

klar pumptrack wär spitze, doch woher nehmen...ich hätt ja nen grundstück in rodgau, aber das is zu weit weg.

geht wohl eher um ein grundstück zu bekommen, weil nen pumptrack bauen wird man zusamm in motivation gut schaffen können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @bruder: tja, dieses ist qualvoll während der organspende, die dem buckligen ins leben half, verendet. ich kann nur einem downhillgaul hafer beschaffen...
> doch kreisen schon die geier über dem noch dampfenden kadaver des ostmärkischen springchampion. es ist mit einer baldigen wiedergeburt zu rechnen. ein spanische gestüt interessiert sich außerdem für die potenten filetstückchen, die einer auferstehung harren.



Ach herrje, wenn der Schimmel in spanische Hände übergeht, dann hat sich das mit Touren durch den Stadtwald endgültig erledigt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. April 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach herrje, wenn der Schimmel in spanische Hände übergeht, dann hat sich das mit Touren durch den Stadtwald endgültig erledigt.



Ich werde dann einfach ne Rock Shox SID mit 80mm Federweg einbauen und dann kann ich auch meine gemütliche Stadtwaldrunde drehen 
Oder ich Frage Xtccc ob er mir ne Boxxer umbaut damit sie nicht mehr einfedert 

Morgen geht's nach BF!!! Jippi!!!!
Bis morsche


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @bruder: tja, dieses ist qualvoll während der organspende, die dem buckligen ins leben half, verendet. ich kann nur einem downhillgaul hafer beschaffen...
> doch kreisen schon die geier über dem noch dampfenden kadaver des ostmärkischen springchampion. es ist mit einer baldigen wiedergeburt zu rechnen. ein spanische gestüt interessiert sich außerdem für die potenten filetstückchen, die einer auferstehung harren.
> 
> @christian: wenn ein junger padawan allein in den finsteren wald reitet, so ist natürlich damit zu rechnen, daß er durch die dunkle seite der macht auf die falschen pfade gerät.
> ...



sehr angenehm zu lesen die Posts des Herrn d. aus F.

BF da war doch was...erzählt mal wie voll es war...


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. April 2011)

Ich war heut mitm Tom am Mainufer, wir hatten Stress pur kann ich Euch sagen...


----------



## christian_88 (8. April 2011)

wie warum stress???

wegen der menschenmasse?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ich war heut mitm Tom am Mainufer, wir hatten Stress pur kann ich Euch sagen...



Ja mit Tom hat man doch immer Stress 
Ich schätze mal das es übelst voll war am Sachsenbeach...


----------



## visionthing (8. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Morgen geht's nach BF!!! Jippi!!!!
> Bis morsche



Freut mich das du auch dabei bist! Ich probier es nochmals mit dem Hardtail,  diesmal aber mit Downhill-Pellen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ja mit Tom hat man doch immer Stress
> Ich schätze mal das es übelst voll war am Sachsenbeach...



Na die ganze Sonne... echt stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> wie warum stress???
> 
> wegen der menschenmasse?



nein, natürlich ist hier kein negativer stress gemeint. vorausschauend wie unsereins nunmal ist, zog man sich zur rechten zeit zurück.

dann bis morsche- in alter frische!


----------



## ratte (8. April 2011)

Dann bis morgen in Beerfelle.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2011)

Stress haben nur die Leistungsschwachen!
Gruß aus dem windigen Polen, ich bin hier mit ein Paar Kollegen aus Mattighofen  die mit ohne Pedalen.

//rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. April 2011)

morsche!

@rocky: was ist das denn für ein schlauer elitenspruch? man möchte meinen, den hast du auf einer spintrainerausfahrt mit wabtho aufgeschnappt. du gehst offensichtlich zu oft in die muckibude.
lb. gruss, und hals und beinbruch!

jungs, gleich gehts los!


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. April 2011)

so, alle bf-ausflügler heil zurück. 

bei den anderen freireiter scheint ja allerhand losgewesen zu sein- wie die zahl der posts erkennen lässt.

however- morgen bk, start 1200 eiserner steg bzw. ab 1300 in of.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2011)

Das war soooo geil heute!!! BF rockt einfach jedes Mal....die Truppe hat natürlich ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.

Schönen Abend noch und allen dagebliebenen viel Spaß für morgen 
HR


----------



## xtccc (9. April 2011)

der flatdropper hat gesprochen und ausgesprochen recht ! amen !

mfg
der 5cm-lander !


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. April 2011)

in der tat, es war mal wieder bestens. wenn man früher angesichts des proppevollen parkplatzes das kalte grausen bzgl. des zu erwartenden gedränges am shuttlebus bekam, so sieht man heute nur 3-4 radler am schlepplift stehen. es bleibt kaum zeit zum atemholen... beerfelden rockt!

christian, wo bleiben die fotodokumente?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2011)

So ein oder zwei Fotos würde ich auch ganz gerne sehen...vor allem das mit der Spiegelbrille!

PS: ich geh jetzt ins Bett, weil ich total fertig bin. 10 Fahrten sind für mich fast zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (10. April 2011)

moin zusamm,

beerfelden hat wieder gerockt!!!

der lift verrichtet super seine arbeit.meine kondition kommt da nich ganz hinterher

fotos lade ich spätestens morgen hoch, gestern den ganzen abend damit verbracht nen grillabend zu koordinieren. 

jetzt dem herrn vater auf der arbeit helfen und dann ab in BK. wo bleibt da zeit vorm pc zu hängen


----------



## maverick65 (10. April 2011)

Bevor wieder jemand rumheult... verkaufe mein Fully: Scott High Octane. Das Rad ist voll einsatzbereit.
Guckst du hier
Außerdem noch meine Arbeitswegschwuchtel Scott SUB 10 (RH 65).
Klamotten stelle ich kommende Woche rein. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. April 2011)

guten abend gemeinde,
der tag im bk war sehr ereignisreich. abgesehen davon, daß der junge padawan christian88 heute, nachdem er gerade mal seit 14tagen ein neues bike unterm hintern hat u. die letzten jahre nicht gefahren ist, den senkendouble abhaken durfte und xtccc in meisterlicher manier das roadgap überwunden hat, muss ich euch leider von einem fürchterlichen sturz unseres kollegen haihoo in kenntnis setzen. nach einem harmlosen kicker, den er überrollt hat, ist er mit dem vorderrad in ein loch geraden und hat einen totalen face plant hingelegt. der helm hat schlimmeres verhindert, doch die wucht des einschlages hatte einige platzwunden im gesicht und ein schweres lws-trauma zur folge.
für die ersthelfer wars echt ein übler anblick, doch dank der übersicht von cosy war ratz-fatz professionelles rettungspersonal zur stelle. wie die genaue physische schadensbilanz aussieht, weiß ich momentan noch nicht. morgen werde ich mal rumtelefonieren um in erfahrung zu bringen in welche klinik er eingeliefert wurde.
drückt ihm bitte beide daumen!

ahoi.


----------



## christian_88 (10. April 2011)

auch von mir, ich wünsche eine gute genesung für  haihoo!!! ich hoffe dir gehts bald schon wieder besser.

dschugaschwili:danke für das lob, doch ich musste ja nur noch drüber rollen, dank der motivation

erste bilder von beerfelden sind bei meinem profil im album, den rest der bilder lade ich spätestens bis morgen abend hoch.

schönen sonntag abend noch an alle!


----------



## ratte (10. April 2011)

Uii, hört sich nicht nett an.

Gute Besserung unbekannterweise.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. April 2011)

morsche.
kurzer zwischenbericht zum zustand des kollegen haihoo: hab heute mit ihm telefoniert, er liegt auf der intensivstation im klinikum of; wie bereits vermutet- abklingendes lws-trauma, keine brüche. beine gefühltechn. bereits wieder voll da, arme und hände sind noch etwas kribblig u. taub, jedoch auch in der aufwachphase. werde ihn wohl heut abend od. morgen früh mal aufsuchen.

ahoi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (11. April 2011)

was mich etwas überrascht und somit natürlich auch enttäuscht ist, daß hier im fred so wenig anteilnahme gezeigt wird. der großteil der aktiven/od. weniger aktiven scheint der herde mit den berühmten drei affen anzugehören...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.
> kurzer zwischenbericht zum zustand des kollegen haihoo: hab heute mit ihm telefoniert, er liegt auf der intensivstation im klinikum of; wie bereits vermutet- abklingendes lws-trauma, keine brüche. beine gefühltechn. bereits wieder voll da, arme und hände sind noch etwas kribblig u. taub, jedoch auch in der aufwachphase. werde ihn wohl heut abend od. morgen früh mal aufsuchen.
> 
> ahoi.




übermittel ihm grüße und genesungswünsche


----------



## Hopi (11. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was mich etwas überrascht und somit natürlich auch enttäuscht ist, daß hier im fred so wenig anteilnahme gezeigt wird. der großteil der aktiven/od. weniger aktiven scheint der herde mit den berühmten drei affen anzugehören...



Sei er nicht immer so streng mit seinen Mitbürgern  wenn meine Frau schreibt zählt das immer doppelt.  Also sind es schon 4. Gestern war mir nicht mehr nach Internet und heute hatte ich etwas Trubel am Morgen. Also, auch von mir noch mal gute Besserung. 

Der Unfall wirft aber auch eine Frage auf, sollten wir vielleicht vorsichtiger sein, wen wir zum Springen mitnehmen, oder besser gesagt, wie viel Aufmerksamkeit muss man diesen angedeihen lassen.  Es zeigt sich ja leider immer wieder, dass die Gefahren oft unterschätzt werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche!
> 
> @rocky: was ist das denn für ein schlauer elitenspruch? man möchte meinen, den hast du auf einer spintrainerausfahrt mit wabtho aufgeschnappt. du gehst offensichtlich zu oft in die muckibude.
> lb. gruss, und hals und beinbruch!
> ...



Servus, der Spruch ist alt.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

// rocky


----------



## Meister Alex (11. April 2011)

NATÜRLICH AUCH VON MIR GUTE BESSERUNG!
Oder bin ich für Genesungswünsche schon zu spät dran und Tom ist schon auf dem Weg zum Verunfallten?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## kawilli (11. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was mich etwas überrascht und somit natürlich auch enttäuscht ist, daß hier im fred so wenig anteilnahme gezeigt wird. der großteil der aktiven/od. weniger aktiven scheint der herde mit den berühmten drei affen anzugehören...


Sorry habs eben erst gelesen und teile natürlich deine Anteilnahme. Ich hatte das ganze WE ziemlich Streß und kam zu nichts. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich gute Besserung und halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden. Danke und Gruß an den Patienten.


----------



## maverick65 (11. April 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Unfall wirft aber auch eine Frage auf. ...  Es zeigt sich ja leider immer wieder, dass die Gefahren oft unterschätzt werden. (gekürzt)



Richtig. MTB im bösen dunklen Wald ist nun mal eine Risikosportart. Punkt. 
Beispiele gibt es zu Hauf: vor ein paar Jahren Hopi mit´s neuem Dirtbike und dementsprechen Reifen im Taunus auf die Mappe gelegt (Nase kaputt etc.). Natürlich mit einer Dirtschüssel  auf dem Nüschel, obwohl er sonst eisern sein Jacket und allem drum und drann bis auf den AK hochgeschleppt/gekurbelt hat 
MissQuax schon 2x heftig auf die Mappe bei Pillepallekram. Ohne gescheiten FF-Helm und Jacket wäre in Willingen sicher schlimmeres passiert.
Unser geschätzter HR1 (für mich einer der sichersten und besten Fahrer) auch bei, für ihn, Pillepalle einen Ausrutscher. Gescheite Knie/Schienbenschoner hätten es VIELLEICHT gemildert. 

Ich sag´ nur: laßt die Coole Sau zu hause. Zieht euch vernünftig an. 
Ungern möchte ich Blutspritzer auf meiner Linse haben. Und auch nicht noch mehr traumatische Erlebnisse.
Ihr gebt sooviel für eure Bikes aus und was ist mit eurer Sicherheit? 
Eine Dirtschüssel hat im Bikepark und dazu gehört für mich auch der BK nix zu suchen.

Wer von euch hat eigentlich ein Sanypack in seinem Ruchsack? Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt...
Meine Rettungsdecke hat schon gute Dienste im Taunus geleistet. Auch nur ein "kleiner" Unfall, der aber ein Krankenhausaufenthalt nach sich zog
 
@Tom: übermittel/bestell dem Lädierten bitte auch meine Genesungswünsche.

Gruß Mav (heute ohne winkesmily)


----------



## visionthing (11. April 2011)

Gute Besserung!
Der Anfang der Saison scheint der gefährlichste Teil der Saison zu sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. April 2011)

Auch von mir gute Genesung an haihoo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (11. April 2011)

Tja, alle sind heiß auf's Fahren, aber eben unter Umständen auch ein wenig eingerostet. 
Aber vor (dummen) Unfällen ist keiner gänzlich gefeit.

Lasst es langsam angehen, die Saison ist noch lang und soll auch noch lange Spaß machen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (11. April 2011)

Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten!

(@Tom: druck ihm halt die Genesungswünsche aus wenn Du ihn besuchst!)


----------



## roberto.d (11. April 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, eine Verletzung am Anfang der Saison kann niemand gebrauchen bzw. ne Verletzung kann man nie gebrauchen. Von daher wünsche ich haihoo eine schnelle Besserung und das er bald wieder so coole Wheelies fährt wie nur er es kann



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was mich etwas überrascht und somit natürlich auch enttäuscht ist, daß hier im fred so wenig anteilnahme gezeigt wird. der großteil der aktiven/od. weniger aktiven scheint der herde mit den berühmten drei affen anzugehören...



Hi Tom, da warst Du aber ganz schön schnell, hab ja eben erst die ganzen Beiträge vom WE gelesen. Ging bestimmt nicht nur mir so.



maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich sag´ nur: laßt die Coole Sau zu hause. Zieht euch vernünftig an.
> 
> Wer von euch hat eigentlich ein Sanypack in seinem Ruchsack?
> 
> ...



Mav, ich hab ein First Aid Kid im Rucksack!!!

Und ich finde man sieht mit den richtigen Klamotten erst richtig cool aus, d.h. coole Sau und gute Klamotten passt aslo zusammen. 

Mein WE war zum Glück super, aber darüber reden wir wieder wenn es von haihoo was bessers zu hören gibt. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. April 2011)

guten abend, 
sorry wenn ich vorhin etwas barsch war, doch schien es mir angebracht euch etwas auf die zehen zu treten.

meinereiner durfte heute noch nicht zum krankenbesuch. nur familieangehörige. na, am telefon wars eher leicht mich als kleiner bruder auszugeben, doch angesichts der enormen staturunterschiede wollte ich live nicht nochmal nen schummelversuch unternehmen.
morgen soll ich jedenfalls reindürfen... am telefon gab sich der unglücksrabe schon recht zuversichtlich. eure grüsse und genesungswünsche werde ich gerne überbringen.

wie schnell sowas geht, ist sicher jeden von uns bewußt, doch leider muss ich zugeben, daß kaum jemand (auch ich nicht) entsprechend vorbereitet ist. sanipack sollte das mindeste sein was in eines jeden rucksack gehört. wie will man sonst im fall der fälle helfen?!

niemand möchte sich gerne die risiken unseres hobbys vor augen führen - ein schlechtes karma ist nicht besonders flowfördernd, doch sollten wir gerade jetzt tacheles reden und uns mit unwägbaren auseinandersetzen. 
roberto u. mav geben ein gutes beispiel!

ahoi.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2011)

Hier geht's ja ab. Kaum kommt die Sonner hervor, schon hagelt es Unfallmeldungen. 

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. April 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute für haihoo.

Hab am Sonntag in Wildbad die gleiche Flugkurve genommen. Und ich kann nur sagen, ohne FF-Helm würde ich heute Abend nicht am Computer sitzen. Dank der ganzen Schützer ist glücklicherweise nichts Schlimmes passiert. Also es lohnt sich wirklich das ganze Zeugs zu tragen.


----------



## Zilli (12. April 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Ist einer von Euch eigentlich Ersthelfer im Betrieb ?
Ist wohl auch fürs Biken sinnvoll, auch wenn meine Motivation damals eher dahin ging, dass ich Frau+Kind einigermaßen richtig helfen kann, wenn's notwendig ist.
Ob ich jedoch bei nem offenen Bruch etc. nicht selbst umfalle, hab ich zum Glück noch nicht ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. April 2011)

Ich hatte mir kürzlich mal überlegt einen Kurs mitzumachen, kann mich alleine dazu aber nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht hätte ja der ein oder andere auch Interesse und wenn genug zusammen kommen könnte man eventuell speziell was ausgerichtet auf's Biken organisieren.


----------



## roberto.d (12. April 2011)

Hi dschugaschwili, gibt es was neues von haihoo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (12. April 2011)

Erstmal gute Besserung unbekannteweise an haihoo.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. April 2011)

haihoo gehts schon besser- hab heute nachmittag mit ihm telefoniert. solange er jedoch auf der intensivstation liegt darf ich nicht vorbei... ich soll schöne grüsse und besten dank für die genesungswünsche ausrichten.

@bostad: schon wieder zurück in f ?


----------



## BOSTAD (13. April 2011)

Jo frisch geröstet zurück in FFM. Bei dir alles frisch?
Sobald meine Hinterradbremse zurück bei mir ist kann ich wieder bergauffahren, bis dahin bleibt mir nur Gravitationssport mit dem schweren Gerät.

Grüße


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. April 2011)

wie jetzt?! keine ersatzbremse? und wieso brauchst du diese zum bergauffahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...und wieso brauchst du diese zum bergauffahren?



das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## christian_88 (13. April 2011)

hallo zusamm,

hat wer am freitag zeit im bombenkrater ein paar runden zu drehen? komm am samstag nich aufs rad, da wollt ich wenigstens den freitag nachmittag nutzen.

allein dort fahren is wohl nich so schlau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (13. April 2011)

@christian 88: Freitag kann ich leider nicht.

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen aus. Ich wollte am Samstag gern in einen Bikepark. Winterberg vielleicht (wobei es dort kälter ist, weil höher) oder Beerfelden, da war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht

Sonntag könnte man dann ja noch in den BK (wenn es die Knochen noch zu lassen)

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## christian_88 (13. April 2011)

hey roberto,

ja klar samstag bikepark is optimal, aber leider brauch mich meine alter herr am samstag zum schaffen und sonntag werd ich auch aufm radl sitzen nur reicht mir 1 tag die woche einfach nich....


----------



## christian_88 (13. April 2011)

grammatikalisch bitte ich das eben Geschriebene zu entschuldigen.

der herr dankt.


----------



## visionthing (13. April 2011)

Ich peile den Sonntag für einen Bikepark besuch an. Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment: Willingen oder Bad Wildbad, Winterberg wird vermutlich zu voll sein.


----------



## christian_88 (13. April 2011)

am sonntag würds mir auch gut passen..vielleicht kann ich mich den freireitern am sonntag auch anschließen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. April 2011)

morsche. 

meinereiner saß diese woche auch noch nicht auf dem rad (von den täglichen stadtschlampennutzungen abgesehen). am freitag hab ich wohl ab 1400 zeit ( und hoffentlich noch lust- hängt halt vom ausgang meines vorstellungsgespräches ab...).

winterberg am we fällt für mich definitiv aus! soweit reisen, um dann in einer käsköpfigen schlange zu stehen- nein danke. bf schon eher, denn seit der lift auf hat, muss man sich um ausreichend abfahrten keine gedanken machen. sonntags gerne mal wieder in den taunus.

upps- sieht ja nach nen vollen programm aus. man ist ja nur einmal jung und das wetter soll ja auch recht schön werden.


----------



## Hopi (14. April 2011)

Wir werden wieder in BF sein  Mit dem Lift ist der Park noch mal eine ganze Ecke besser geworden.


----------



## Downhiller16 (14. April 2011)

wie stark haben sich die strecken zum letzten jahr in bf geändert ? weil wollte mal am Ostermonatg rein schauen wen das wetter gut ist


----------



## christian_88 (14. April 2011)

hey,

das wird schon mitm vorstellungsgespräch und wenns nicht passt, haben eh die anderen immer schuld!

ich arbeite morgen bis 12.30 Uhr, danach hätt ich zeit an bombenkrater zu kommen.

wie verbleiben wir denn mit mosche?

ja winterberg will ich auch nicht am sonntag, taunus wär ich sofort dabei, aber auch nur in verbindung mit bier und hübsche frauen schauen

ich muss aufs rad ich muss aufs rad. wetter soll gut werden


----------



## christian_88 (14. April 2011)

meinerseits kann leider keine angaben machen zu den veränderungen, da ich das letzte mal vor 4 jahren dort gefahren bin und 2011 erst wieder durchstarte auf dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (14. April 2011)

aso ok 
welchen bombenkrater meinst du den ? den in mücnhen , glaube frankfurt gibt es noch einen oder den in offenbach ?


----------



## christian_88 (14. April 2011)

den in offenbach mein ich


----------



## Downhiller16 (14. April 2011)

ok ,ja denke schaue mal am samstag wieder rein 
wen ich dich fragen darf wo wohnst du den ?
leider habe ich morgen nachmittag keine zeit sonst würde ich auch kommen ^^


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> ja winterberg will ich auch nicht am sonntag, taunus wär ich sofort dabei, aber auch nur in verbindung mit bier und hübsche frauen schauen
> 
> ich muss aufs rad ich muss aufs rad.



so kenn ich dich! 
ich melde mich morgen nachmittag bei dir.

ahoi.


----------



## roberto.d (14. April 2011)

Na das ist ja noch keine einheitliche Masse hier was das Wochenende angeht.......


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. April 2011)

@dschugaschwili: Ich wünsche dir viel Glück für morgen! Ich drück dir die Daumen.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. April 2011)

danke, marko! das ist lieb. hab ein gutes gefühl...

@roberto: ist doch alles klar: sa bf, so ak u. fb! oder was meinst du?

ahoi.


----------



## Zilli (15. April 2011)

@dschugaschwili: Toi toi toi


----------



## xtccc (15. April 2011)

toooooom...aufstehen! du musst dich heut in schale werfen und andere leute überzeugen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (15. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> toooooom...aufstehen! du musst dich heut in schale werfen und andere leute überzeugen !


Laß nur deinen Charme spielen, dann klappt das schon mit dem Job. ;-) 
Bist du heute Nachmittag im BK? Vielleicht schau ich auch mal kurz vorbei. Viel Glück


----------



## roberto.d (15. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @roberto: ist doch alles klar: sa bf, so ak u. fb! oder was meinst du?
> 
> ahoi.



Ja, hast recht, dass klingt schon ganz gut und scheint auch mein Favorit zu werden.

Dir dann für heute viele Glück und Erfolg.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2011)

so wär ich ja gerne dabei

...mist muß nach arosa


----------



## kawilli (15. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...mist muß nach arosa


...mist muß morgen arbeiten ;-(
Neid-trotzdem viel viel Spaß


----------



## BOSTAD (15. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wie jetzt?! keine ersatzbremse? und wieso brauchst du diese zum bergauffahren?




 Ich will doch nach der Bergauffahrt wieder bergab fahren .

Samstag BF klappt nicht. Sonntag dann schon eher im Taunus.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. April 2011)

allen daumendrückern herzlichen dank! das gespräch ist nicht so schlecht verlaufen,doch ob ich nun der auserwählte bin, bleibt abzuwarten.

morgen früh bf- ich freue mich möglichst viele freireiter zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. April 2011)

Sind auch wieder vor Ort morgen. 
Diesmal aber mit etwas gemäßigterer Ferderung, damit die kleinen Fahrfehler dann auch direkte Rückmeldung geben können.


----------



## roberto.d (15. April 2011)

Schön, dann wird es morgen doch ein größeres Treffen in Beerfelden. Wir kommen auch. Bis morgen, Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2011)

skatabend siegreich beendet. jetzt aber schnell in die heia, damit ich morgen halbwegs ausgeschlafen bin.

ahoi.


----------



## kawilli (16. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Schön, dann wird es morgen doch ein größeres Treffen in Beerfelden. Wir kommen auch. Bis morgen, Grüße Roberto.


Ich habe auch noch vor nach BF zu kommen. Bike und Ausrüstung sind im Auto, hängt jetzt alles davon ab wann ich hier von der Arbeit wegkomme. Wird bei mir frühestens 14:00 oder später. Ich hoffe es klappt und ich kriege noch ein paar Runs hin und einige von euch sind noch da. Also hoffentlich bis später.


----------



## crimsoncolsan (16. April 2011)

Servus leute, hatte vor n paar Wochen mal hier geschrieben und das Wunder der radlieferung ist tatsächlich geschehen! Hatte schon nichtmerh dran geglaubt...
Werde heut auch in beerfelden sein, so ab 1 ca, und wollt ma fragen wie man euch denn so erkennnt? Ich weiß klingt bescheuert aber wisst was ich mein... Also ich bin der etwas verkaterte Typ auf seinem torque trailflow... 

So ich muss jetzt hier mal aus dem Zug steigen, die Leute kuggn schon alle sau dumm weil ich hier mit meinem muddy mary drahtreifen rumhock
Also bis später vllt


----------



## kawilli (16. April 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch vor nach BF zu kommen. Bike und Ausrüstung sind im Auto, hängt jetzt alles davon ab wann ich hier von der Arbeit wegkomme. Wird bei mir frühestens 14:00 oder später. Ich hoffe es klappt und ich kriege noch ein paar Runs hin und einige von euch sind noch da. Also hoffentlich bis später.


So das wars mal wieder. Vor 18:00 komm ich hier nicht raus. Ich hasse meinen Job. Ich hoffe wenigstens ihr hattet ein bischen Spaß.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2011)

ja, wir hatten immens viel spass. alle gesund, aber nicht mehr munter. 
boah, hat das geschlaucht. das kbp macht immer mehr spass! heute sektionstraining mit flying robert. das hat wirklich einiges mehr an speed gebracht...

jetzt aber ein rekonvaleszenzschläfchen.


----------



## roberto.d (16. April 2011)

So, wir sind auch wieder gut zurück und weil es so schön war hier eine kleine Erinnerung:

Tom an der Wall:






und weil er an dieser nicht zerschellt ist, hat er sein Buckliges gleich noch über den Buckel gescheucht:





Ratte ist Hopi mal wieder aus dem Käfig entlaufen:





und er schafft es nicht sie einzufangen:





Bei mir ist definitiv noch zu viel Luft nach unten (die Schräglage geht noch besser):





Und wenn wir nicht genug fahren dann wird der Fotografin langweilig:





Christian, Torsten, leider haben wir vonEuch heute kein brauchbares Foto dabei, aber das sollte fürs näschte Mal noch mehr ansporn sein!

Nochmal, es war ein schöner Tag und ich bin auch ganz schön platt.
Nichts desto trotz, wie ist es jetzt mit morgen, 12 Uhr Hohemark?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2011)

Wohne gerade noch einer sauf- und fressorgie bei, glaube aber den Termin halten zu können. Xtccc und c88 sind wohl auch mit von der partie. 

Dank an deine liebste für die pics.


----------



## christian_88 (17. April 2011)

der ansporn ist da, die verdammten kurven..ich muss dort sicherer und schneller werden

schöne dokumentarische fotos!

ja wie besprochen, wegen mäßigem wetter ein paar runden bombenkrater, als alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (17. April 2011)

würde auch gerne kommen , bin nur krank


----------



## roberto.d (17. April 2011)

So eine kleine Berichtigung. Wir treffen uns heute 13 Uhr an der HM.


----------



## christian_88 (17. April 2011)

jepp nach kleinem hin und her wird dem wetter doch getrotz


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> So, wir sind auch wieder gut zurück und weil es so schön war hier eine kleine Erinnerung... ... Grüße Roberto.



Ou man, es juckt in den Beinen - aber das Knie ist noch etwas dick. Geht also noch nicht ganz aber wünsch Euch heut viel Spaß!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2011)

Bin dann auch um 13.oo Uhr dabei. Aber ich muss nach wie vor den Bus nehmen.!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2011)

viel spass! meinereiner muss sich schonen. und bevor hier irgendwelche sprüche kommen, setze ich erstmal einen: kommt erstmal in mein alter!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2011)

ok, dann fahr ich doch jetzt schon los!


----------



## maverick65 (17. April 2011)

Geht mal auf diese Seite, dann wisst ihr warum ich behaupte: meine Fotos haben "nur" Reportagecharakter...
Beim Spiel mit dem Licht habe ich es einfach noch nicht drauf 

Beachtet auch meine Bikemarktanzeigen, in den nächsten Stunden und Tagen kommen noch ein paar Sachen dazu.

Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ratte ist Hopi mal wieder aus dem Käfig entlaufen...
> [...]
> ...und er schafft es nicht sie einzufangen...



Danke an Deine Holde. 

Bei uns ist heute Radambulanz angesagt.
Zwei fahrtauglich Räder sind aber schon wieder dabei, so dass heute nachmittag irgendwann auch noch eine kleine Runde drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2011)

@mav: was soll ich bitteschön sagen? ich fahre das gleiche bike wie peaty und schleich damit quasi nur rum! das wird auch perspektivisch in der richtung nicht annähernd zu erreichen sein. aber ich hab mit dem kbp eine menge spass!

du hast schon das eine oder andere, in meinen augen geniale, bild geschossen und dabei wird es glücklicher weise auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## maverick65 (17. April 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @mav: was soll ich bitteschön sagen?
> du hast schon das eine oder andere geniale, bild geschossen und dabei wird es glücklicher weise auch nicht bleiben... (gekürzt)



Yep. Danke. 
Lass uns die Am-Main-Bilder machen und du wirst sehen was ich meine. Melde dich. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## roberto.d (17. April 2011)

So, heute im Taunus war es Klasse. Es hatte auch gepasst, dass wir etwas später los sind, denn damit hatten wir recht viel Sonne. Es war ein schöner Sonntag und durch neue Bäume auf so manchen Wegen ist doch tatsächlich ein toller Kurventrail entstanden vom Feldi zum Fuchstanz. Absolutes Highlight war aber die neu kombinierte Anfahrt vom AK (neuer Trail + Viktoria Trail) und es kam absolutes Flowfeeling auf. Zusammen mit Torsten und Christian, die Beide gut Gas gegeben haben, hat es reißig Spaß gemacht. Danke, so muss ein Sonntag sein, so muss ein Wochenende sein.

Grüße Roberto.

P.S. Christian, bist Du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## wartool (17. April 2011)

wart ihr die 3, die mir erst zw. kl. und großem Feldi und dann später am fux begegnet sind? war auch ein Noton dabei in der Gruppe...


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

Sch.. Mistviecher. 

Ich erkläre hiermit die Zeckensaison 2011 im Taunus für eröffnet. 

Demnächst also wieder nach Tour wieder beim Dreck etwas genauer hinsehen.


----------



## roberto.d (17. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> wart ihr die 3, die mir erst zw. kl. und großem Feldi und dann später am fux begegnet sind? war auch ein Noton dabei in der Gruppe...



wenn der auf dem Noton schön bunte Sachen an hatte, dann ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (18. April 2011)

ja war ein genialer aber auch verdammt anstrengender tag.

bin gestern nur noch daheim umgefallen, heute sind meine oberschenkel am schreien, aber es hat sich gelohnt!!!

ja bin gut nach hause gekommen, keine probleme. danke nochmals fürs mitnehmen. hätt ich die aktion mit bus s und u bahn starten müssen wär das zeitlich verdammt lang geworden


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. April 2011)

hi guys, habt ihr am kommenden Oster-WE schon was in Planung? Denke drüber nach mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi guys, habt ihr am kommenden Oster-WE schon was in Planung? Denke drüber nach mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen...




Bin über Ostern in der alten Heimat....Ostereier suchen mit meiner kleinen Nichte 
Euch aber viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja der Hammer werden

Gruß aus Thüringen,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2011)

meinereiner ist übers we wohl in thüringen. werde hoffentlich mal den silbersattel besuchen...


----------



## visionthing (19. April 2011)

Bad Wildbad war mal wieder der Hammer am Sonntag, ich liebe diese Strecke. 
Für dieses Wochenende bin ich was das Biken angeht auch raus, ich bin übers lange Wochenende im Elbsandsteingebirge und schaue mir ein bisschen Dresden an.


----------



## maverick65 (19. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi guys, habt ihr am kommenden Oster-WE schon was in Planung? ...



Ostern geht bei mir nix: Nachtschicht (Kohle für die neue Cam muß rein), doch morgen mit´s Tom bissi untergehende Sonne am big river auf die Speicherkarte bannen. Also nix wildes...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. April 2011)

10


----------



## christian_88 (19. April 2011)

ich für meinen teil möcht auf jeden fall am we aufs rad..also falls wer sich anschließt am we freu ich mich


----------



## christian_88 (19. April 2011)

und was ist bitte ostern...??? an den feiertagen is alles geschlossen und an den offenen tagen überall schlangen und überdimensonierter kaufkonsum von osterartikeln..ne da bin ich raus und ab aufs rad


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. April 2011)

also bin am freitag in bf und den rest werde ich mal schauen wo ich biken gehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (19. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi guys, habt ihr am kommenden Oster-WE schon was in Planung? Denke drüber nach mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen...





christian_88 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil möcht auf jeden fall am we aufs rad..also falls wer sich anschließt am we freu ich mich



Hallo, ich habe auf jeden Fall vor zu biken und hoffentlich nicht nur einmal. Weiß aber noch nicht genau was. Ich sag hier bescheid wenn ich mich entschieden habe oder schließe mich an, wenn einer von Euch einen Vorschlag hat. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## christian_88 (19. April 2011)

das klingt sehr gut roberto,

gib auf jeden fall bescheid, was du vorhast..ich bin dabei!!! sofern lust besteht mit einem jungen pawadan radln zu gehn


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. April 2011)

hi gang, freitag beerfelden, wie schauts aus? werde mich langsam wieder rantasten...


----------



## Downhiller16 (20. April 2011)

also werde freitag da sein


----------



## kawilli (20. April 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ostern geht bei mir nix: Nachtschicht (Kohle für die neue Cam muß rein), doch morgen mit´s Tom bissi untergehende Sonne am big river auf die Speicherkarte bannen. Also nix wildes...
> 
> Gruß Mav



Sag mal Bescheid wann und wo ihr die Fotosession macht, vielleicht komm ich auch mal auf nen Schnappschuß vorbei.

@HR1: 10die Traumfrau(Bo Derek) oder was? Oder soll das heißen, wie geil es doch in Thüringen ist? Hier herrscht ja eine rege OSTFLUCHT über Ostern.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. April 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid wann und wo ihr die Fotosession macht, vielleicht komm ich auch mal auf nen Schnappschuß vorbei.
> 
> @HR1: 10die Traumfrau(Bo Derek) oder was? Oder soll das heißen, wie geil es doch in Thüringen ist? Hier herrscht ja eine rege OSTFLUCHT über Ostern.



10? heute sind wir schon bei 9


----------



## kawilli (20. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> 10? heute sind wir schon bei 9



Ich bin sauer auf dich weil ihr mich nicht mitnehmt. Ihr habt es so gut. Ich hab erst Ende Juni Urlaub. Aber dann laß ich es KRACHEN.(Knochen hoffentlich nicht eingeschlossen)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auf jeden Fall vor zu biken und hoffentlich nicht nur einmal. Weiß aber noch nicht genau was. Ich sag hier bescheid wenn ich mich entschieden habe oder schließe mich an, wenn einer von Euch einen Vorschlag hat.
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Hi Roberto,

länger nicht mehr gesehen...
wir düsen am Freitag nach Beerfelden. Ggf sieht man sich ja mal wieder beim rasen  wär cool!

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## ratte (20. April 2011)

Sind wohl auch Freitag wieder in BF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (20. April 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hi Roberto,
> 
> länger nicht mehr gesehen...
> wir düsen am Freitag nach Beerfelden. Ggf sieht man sich ja mal wieder beim rasen  wär cool!
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,

Hey, super von Dir zu hören. Hab eben gerade schon was bei Euch im Forum geschrieben.

@all: Werde am Freitag nicht nach Beerfelden kommen können. Werde aber auf jeden Fall ne Runde im Taunus drehen. Details folgen noch morgen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2011)

Moin,

@ Roberto: Viel Spass bei der Endurorunde, hab im anderen Forum dazu was gepostet.
@ ratte: Dann bis Freitag in Beerfelden! Wird gut!


----------



## christian_88 (21. April 2011)

ich bin am freitag auch nich in beerfelden..mutter hat geburtstag.

allen viel spaß, genießt den tag bei dem wetterchen..

ja roberto wir sollten fahren gehn, weiß nich ob ich am geb. der mutter morgen weg komm, aber wie schauts samstag sonntag bei dir aus?


----------



## kawilli (21. April 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Sind wohl auch Freitag wieder in BF.



bin auch dabei muß mal wieder die müden alten Knochen zurechtrütteln. Also bis Morgen bin so gegen 10:00-10:30 da, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## roberto.d (21. April 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> ja roberto wir sollten fahren gehn, weiß nich ob ich am geb. der mutter morgen weg komm, aber wie schauts samstag sonntag bei dir aus?



Hi Christian, ich werde morgen eine Runde im Taunus mit den Gravity Pilots drehen. (geht 11 Uhr los)

Aber keine Sorge am Samstag will ich auch was machen und da sieht es bei dir ja besser aus.

Allen am Wochenende wundervolle Bikestunden egal wo Ihr unterwegs seid.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2011)

Ist jemand So oder Mo im Taunus?
Hier ist noch nichts mit biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (22. April 2011)

samstag klingt gut roberto! euch viel spaß heute im taunus.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus Thüringen. Mann, der silbersattel rockt vielleicht! Dagegen ist Bf der reinste Kindergarten. Muss morgen nochmal hin...

Ahoi.


----------



## roberto.d (22. April 2011)

Hi Tom, kann mir gut vorstellen das der Silbersattel gut abgeht. Bin ein wenig neidisch. Zumindest was meine morgige Planung angeht. Heute bin ich mit McFlury und trickn0l0gy (ein Gravity Pilot) ne super Runde gefahren. Ich habe immer noch die Bilder seines Hinterads im Follow me Format in meinen Kopf. War echt lustig, flowig und fit waren die Beiden auch, ich musste ganz schön schnaufen. Hätte Dir auch gefallen.

Morgen muss ich mal sehen. Werde was mit Christian machen, aber weiß noch nicht was, vielleicht BK. 

@McFlury: Was hast Du denn morgen vor? 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## McFlury (22. April 2011)

Hi Roberto, morgen ist eigentlich CC mit Verein angesagt. 

Aber das war heute echt Lustig. Wenn ich Dich morgen Berg hoch so scheuchen darf, wie Du mich heute runter ;-) können wir schon was machen.


----------



## roberto.d (22. April 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Hi Roberto, morgen ist eigentlich CC mit Verein angesagt.
> 
> Aber das war heute echt Lustig. Wenn ich Dich morgen Berg hoch so scheuchen darf, wie Du mich heute runter ;-) können wir schon was machen.



Du darfst mich natürlich scheuchen, aber wenn morgen Euer Vereinstag dann will ich nicht abhalten. Es gibt ja noch andere Tage. 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## DrMainhattan (23. April 2011)

hey, waren gestern in beerfelden, top! heute und morgen geht allerdings nix... montag jemand unterwegs im taunus??? schönes oster-WE!


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2011)

Morsche.
Schön zu hören das der tricknologe aus meiner sachsenbeachbacher Nachbarschaft nach seiner nicht unerheblichen Verletzung wieder auf dem Rad sitzt.

@Morpheus: hat sich schon was bezüglich Finale entschieden? Wäre ja zu schön, wenn wir zu viert unterwegs wären...

Ich wünsche allen Genossen ein erfülltes radel-oster-Wochenende, meinereiner lässt sich heut nochmal von den Thüringer wurzelteppichen durchschütteln.

Ahoi.


----------



## Zilli (23. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist jemand So oder Mo im Taunus?
> Hier ist noch nichts mit biken
> ...


Hi Uwe, Montag würd ich wg. der zu erwartenden Fülle eher was bei den Wölfen vorziehen (hab da mal angefragt).


----------



## roberto.d (23. April 2011)

@McFlury: Tolle Runde heute wieder und danke für die Tipps. Das spornt mich schon wieder so an, dass ich gleich noch mal los will.  Bis bald als mal wieder. (Hoffe Du sitzt schon gut auf dem Balkon und der Spielverlauf ist der gewünschte!)

@Christian88: Hoffe Du bist gut zu Hause angekommen und hattest trotz der Strapazen auch Deinen Spaß. 

Morgen ist dann Familie angesagt, aber Montag wollt ich noch mal aufs Rad steigen. Vielleicht BK, aber mal sehen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## kawilli (23. April 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hey, waren gestern in beerfelden, top! heute und morgen geht allerdings nix... montag jemand unterwegs im taunus??? schönes oster-WE!


Hi war gestern mit Hopi und Ratte auch in BF. Was fährst du denn vielleicht habe ich dich ja bemerkt.
@Hopi: hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung wie man diese beiden Fotografen kontaktieren kann, die da auf der Strecke geblitzt haben? Könnten 2-3 Bilder von mir dabei sein, die mich interessieren. Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2011)

Heute war am silbersattel ne Menge los. Leider musste ich nach einem verunglückten speedjump kurz den Fuß absetzen. Ist aber, soweit ich momentan sagen kann, glimpflich ausgegangen. Der 5/10 hat schlimmeres verhindert, die Ferse zwickt jedoch anständig.
Bis zur finaleexkurssion sollte aber wieder alles fit sein. Der angepeilte ostermontagsride muss aber leider in Frage gestellt werden...


----------



## McFlury (23. April 2011)

@roberto: war wieder sehr nett. Jederzeit wieder. Ein paar trails habe ich ja noch . Morgen suche ich wieder ein bisschen im Hintertaunus.


----------



## mr.naga (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Dienstag von Frankfurt nach Willingen und habe noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei!
Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte melden!
Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. April 2011)

@naga: Danke für das freundliche Angebot, doch für mich ist diese Woche Schonzeit wegen des anstehenden fl Ausfluges.

Hurra, Morpheus kommt mit!


----------



## roberto.d (24. April 2011)

Hallo Leute, na wie sieht es aus morgen, geht jemand Rad fahren?

Ich würde vielleicht mal in den BK, so gegen 12 Uhr starten in Frankfurt.

Oder doch ne Runde im Taunus?


----------



## christian_88 (25. April 2011)

gutern abend roberto,

ich werde mich auch morgem aus dem radgeschehen völlig ausklinken. war am samstag einfach zuviel für mich.

bin voll kaputt, meine beine schreien schon beim treppenlaufen

werd wohl wieder nen gemütlichen tag am see machen, allen viel spaß morgen aufm rad


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2011)

12 ist zu spät..9 Hohemark


----------



## McFlury (25. April 2011)

...heute nicht. Bei mir ist heute Familie angesagt.

@christian: wenn's weh tut, wächst's!


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 12 ist zu spät..9 Hohemark



hier ist ja jemand richtig heiss...

meinereiner schont sich heute auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (25. April 2011)

ich hoff das was wächst...nur halt bissl enttäuschend, da ich über 4 freie tage nur einmal aufs rad gekommen bin.

hatt an mehr radln gedacht, doch mit den schenkeln lässt sich nüx anstellen


----------



## roberto.d (25. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 12 ist zu spät..9 Hohemark



Schade, zu der Zeit lag ich noch entspannt im Bett.

Ich werd mich jetzt mal aufmachen und ne Runde in den BK fahren.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Ostermontag.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Schade, zu der Zeit lag ich noch entspannt im Bett.
> 
> Ich werd mich jetzt mal aufmachen und ne Runde in den BK fahren.
> 
> ...



die fam will mich heut mittag haben....war deshalb auch nur die AK runde, natürlich inkl. dem neuen

...auch wenns kurz war trotzdem 


robertos osterwünschen schließ ich mich an!

@tom: irgendwann muß es ja wieder losgehen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. April 2011)

Ich sag mal 4 wenn man heute mitzählt


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2011)

gegen ende der wochene solls ja in der gegend um genua rum nochmal einen wintereinbruch geben 


jungs ich hab das finale buch zuhause...wenn ihr das haben wollt könnt ihr es am do abholen...bin bis do bei de franzose...abends sollte ich wieder da sein


ansonsten, falls man sich nicht mehr hört, sieht oder liest...ich wünsch euch ganz viel spaß dort unten, kommt gesund wieder!


----------



## xtccc (26. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 4 wenn man heute mitzählt



wo ist der "Gefällt mir"-Button  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gegen ende der wochene solls ja in der gegend um genua rum nochmal einen wintereinbruch geben



Dann staubt's auch nicht so.


----------



## kawilli (26. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> wo ist der "Gefällt mir"-Button  ?



hier!!!

.gefällt mir.

wehe euch ihr nehmt mich nächstes Jahr nicht mit Meine Rache wird fürchterlich sein.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2011)

na, wenigstens einer der sich auskennt.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. April 2011)

Webcam Finale:
http://webcam.provincia.savona.it/?q=finaleligure


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2011)

Ihr werdet bestes Wetter haben, bin gar nicht soweit weg von Finale und Ne Jacke wär hier definitiv zuviel

Mir fehlt hier nur ein Bike ... Son Mist


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr werdet bestes Wetter haben



bin von fl nicht viel anderes gewohnt...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2011)

Ich hab da anderes in Erinnerung,
Seit ihr nicht sogar mal früher abgereist wegen schlechten Wetter?


----------



## roberto.d (27. April 2011)

So, bevor es zu spät ist hier noch viele Grüße und viel Spaß an die Finale Reisenden. Ich erwarte mir für die Daheimgebliebenen gute Berichte und Fotos. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab da anderes in Erinnerung,
> Seit ihr nicht sogar mal früher abgereist wegen schlechten Wetter?



wir hatten nach vier trailtagen eh die schnauze voll... wieso hast du eigentlich noch erinnerungen an irgendwas?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2011)

Vergesst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (27. April 2011)

Viel Schbass Ihr Finalisten, mein Neid schleicht Euch nach ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

der luxx hat halt nen dicken Kopp 

PS: viel Spass in Finale  Im September bin ich auf der franz. Seite in der Nähe von Grass


----------



## visionthing (28. April 2011)

viel Spaß und bringt ein Grinsen mit!


----------



## kawilli (28. April 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> viel Spaß und bringt ein Grinsen mit!



Dem schließe ich mich an und laßt die Knochen heil.


----------



## christian_88 (28. April 2011)

auch nochma von mir, wünsch ne gute zeit und wie wohl der volksmund sagt happy trails

passt auf euch auf!


----------



## ratte (28. April 2011)

Viel Spaß die Herren. 

Jemand noch in heimischeren Gefilden unterwegs und in Beerfelle am Wochenende?


----------



## hoschi130 (28. April 2011)

den Finalisten viel Spaß und lasst die Knochen heil


----------



## BOSTAD (28. April 2011)

JO an alle viel Spaßß!!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. April 2011)

danke für die guten wünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (29. April 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Viel Spaß die Herren.
> 
> Jemand noch in heimischeren Gefilden unterwegs und in Beerfelle am Wochenende?


Ja ich am Samstag. Ich versuche diesmal etwas früher da zu sein. Bis Morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2011)

11:41 im Taunus


----------



## xtccc (29. April 2011)

dicke eier - wa ?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> dicke eier - wa ?



ne ne, dafür ist Hot Rod zuständig 


schon alles gepackt?


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> dicke eier - wa ?


aus der anderen Perspektive waren es eher 2 Walnüsse vom letzten Winter ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> aus der anderen Perspektive waren es eher 2 Walnüsse vom letzten Winter ...


Ich weiß nicht warum.... aber der war echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2011)

sonntag soll gutes wetter sein, da wär ne runde im taunus doch schick?


----------



## xtccc (29. April 2011)

oder ne runde an der ligurischen küste...


----------



## roberto.d (29. April 2011)

So Leute, darf ich vorstellen, mein neues Baby:






Ich muss sagen, ich liebe "Protection"


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2011)

Ohne Farbe sieht er etwas unfertig aus.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> So Leute, darf ich vorstellen, mein neues Baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat was von Star Wars 
Sieht cool aus!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> oder ne runde an der ligurischen küste...



dreggsagg!



roberto.d schrieb:


> So Leute, darf ich vorstellen, mein neues Baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aus sonntag wird samstag...die frau hat ihre rechte angemeldet

13:45 HM


----------



## roberto.d (29. April 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ohne Farbe sieht er etwas unfertig aus.



Das ist ja was ich so geil finde..... , aber mal ehrlich, Du weißt doch ich brauch jeden Zentimeter für die Sponsoren 

@Lucafabian: Ich denke wir schaffen es schon wieder nicht gemeinsam zu fahren. Ich muss morgen mit zum shoppen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2011)

@Roberto: mein beileid


----------



## McFlury (29. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ..Ich muss sagen, ich liebe "Protection"



Ist das eine Anspielung?


----------



## roberto.d (30. April 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ist das eine Anspielung?



Nein, das würde mir doch niemals einfallen.  (Na gut, vielleicht ein wenig  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2011)

werd jetzt doch schon um 1300 mit rocky an der HM losfahren


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd jetzt doch schon um 1300 mit rocky an der HM losfahren



Kommt doch mal zu uns, 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kommt doch mal zu uns, 1300 B8 ?




moin Ede,
mach ich gern mal wieder aber heut muß es der taunus sein


----------



## kawilli (30. April 2011)

Tja muß mich bei Hopi und Ratte erst mal entschuldigen. Beerfelden fällt heute aus, muß in die Firma und für den Erhalt meiner Existenz sorgen.  Leider hab ich Bereitschaft und natürlich geht am einzigen freien Tag meiner Woche natürlich was kaputt. Vielleicht schaff ich heute Nachmittag noch eine kurze Runde im Stadtwald. Allen anderen viel Spaß.


----------



## maverick65 (30. April 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hat was von Star Wars
> Sieht cool aus!



*Vorsicht! ICH bin *(war) *der Trooper* 







Apropos: die Short (TroyLee), die Handschuhe (Specialized) und die Schoner (661) sind noch zu haben! 

Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (30. April 2011)

@kawilli
Kein Thema. Wenn's nicht gepasst hat, dann eben ein anderes Mal. 
Bis zum Gewitter am späten Nachmittag war's wieder richtig gut. Aber den Regen können die Strecken auch gut gebrauchen.


----------



## kawilli (30. April 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> @kawilli
> Kein Thema. Wenn's nicht gepasst hat, dann eben ein anderes Mal.
> Bis zum Gewitter am späten Nachmittag war's wieder richtig gut. Aber den Regen können die Strecken auch gut gebrauchen.



Danke hoffe bloß bald. Nächstes WE geht auch nichts. Ja die Strecken sind immer noch so trocken, das man eine Staublunge bekommt.


----------



## ratte (30. April 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja die Strecken sind immer noch so trocken, das man eine Staublunge bekommt.


 Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. April 2011)

Grüße aus fl. 
Wetter und Verpflegung gut. Morsche mal den varigotti-dh heizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Grüße aus fl.
> Wetter und Verpflegung gut. Morsche mal den varigotti-dh heizen.



Dann mal viel Erfolg ! Wir waren im letzten Jahr (noch) nicht in der Lage den Varigotti DH Uomini zu heizen, sondern nur zu schleichen. Da liegt schon viel Loses herum so daß man eher drüber fliegen sollte als kontrolliert zu fahren. Grandios ists dennoch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Grüße aus fl.
> Wetter und Verpflegung gut. Morsche mal den varigotti-dh heizen.



Viel Spaß.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Mai 2011)

Bitte keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!


----------



## DrMainhattan (1. Mai 2011)

Finale Gravity Camp 2011...


----------



## roberto.d (2. Mai 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Finale Gravity Camp 2011...



Ach, das ist so schön, ich wäre da jetzt gern mit Euch!!!

Zum Glück hatte ich gestern ne super Runde mit McFlury (danke) und ich weiß heute jeden Moment wo meine Beine sind.  (so langsam werde ich aber fit)


----------



## kawilli (2. Mai 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Finale Gravity Camp 2011...


Goil isch beneid euch so.
Laßt es krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Mai 2011)

Finale wird völlig überbewertet.

Ungemütliche Piazza, auf der man statt Mango- Malagaeis präsentiert bekommt und zum Bier auch noch ein Schälchen mit Oliven und Nüssen komsumieren muß.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mango- Malagaeis:



Du kennst doch nicht mal den Unterschied!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Mai 2011)

Schnickschnack.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2011)

..aber er kennt die reaktionen derer für die er das eis holen sollte


----------



## maverick65 (2. Mai 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Finale Gravity Camp 2011...



, ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Fotos später auch Video

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2011)

keine news aus dem süden?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> keine news aus dem süden?



Wir sind zu fertig! Krasse Abfahrten und einige Stürze mit schicken Schürfwunden 
Keine großen Verletzungen aber dafür ein paar coole Videos.
Mehr News in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Zilli (2. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> Ungemütliche Piazza, auf der man statt Mango- Malagaeis präsentiert bekommt ...





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kennst doch nicht mal den Unterschied!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..aber er kennt die reaktionen derer für die er das eis holen sollte


Mango ... Malaga ... Mandarinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... ist doch alles südlich vom Main, da kann es schon zu Verwechselungen kommen .

(ok, gut, für die Rosinen hätte ich Euch auch erschlagen, bähhh)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2011)

Tom: We like Schlapperzappen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2011)

@tom: um die zeit noch nicht auf dem trail??? was'n da los?


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2011)

Heute war Ruhetag. Morgen und am Freitag wird's nochmal ernst. Hab heute den ganzen Tag am Pool rumgelegen. Natürlich im Schatten, damit meine zarte babyhaut nicht verbrennt. 

Ahoi.


----------



## kawilli (5. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Heute war Ruhetag. Morgen und am Freitag wird's nochmal ernst. Hab heute den ganzen Tag am Pool rumgelegen. Natürlich im Schatten, damit meine zarte babyhaut nicht verbrennt.
> 
> Ahoi.



faules Pack


----------



## christian_88 (5. Mai 2011)

wie gut es denen geht, ich glaubs nich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Heute war Ruhetag. Morgen und am Freitag wird's nochmal ernst. Hab heute den ganzen Tag am Pool rumgelegen. Natürlich im Schatten, damit meine zarte babyhaut nicht verbrennt.
> 
> Ahoi.



Na, ist euch die Ruhe bekommen? Oder sind die alten Knochen eingerostet?


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Mai 2011)

So. Auch der dritte shuttletag wurde ohne größeres maleur überstanden. Heute waren wir auf den neuen trails unterwegs, die notwendiger Weise mit dem landrover defender angefahren werden. Absolute Sahne! zum tagesausklang haben wir uns den isalo extacy gegeben. In den Wäldern war es wunderbar schattig und kühl- auf der Piazza in finalborgo zum tagesabschlussbier gegen 1700 Sonne und wärmende 25 grad. 
Morgen müssen wir nochmal ran, dann geht's schon wieder nach Hause.

Schöne Grüße an die daheimgebliebenen, ahoi.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Mai 2011)

Mission erfüllt! Mit einem spektakulären Abendhimmel verabschiedet sich das wunderbare Finale Ligure von den Recken.


----------



## xtccc (6. Mai 2011)

mission accomplished:

ca. 15.000 Tiefenmeter / 120 km Abfahrt
5 leere Kästen Bier
ca. 11GB Filmmaterial
ca. 700 Fotos
div. blaue Flecke, Kratzer, Abschürfungen
1 abgerissenes Schaltauge
div. lockere Schrauben
gutes wetter
div. isotonische Sportgetränke in der Stadt
keinen Platten
massig Staub
1 verbogenes Schaltauge
1 verlorenes Schaltröllchen
5kg ital. Eis
7 Dosen Ravioli
1 blockierter Dämpfer
keine Tote

usw. !

mfg aus FL


----------



## roberto.d (6. Mai 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> mission accomplished:
> 
> ca. 15.000 Tiefenmeter / 120 km Abfahrt
> 5 leere Kästen Bier
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Mai 2011)

Gleich geht es ab nach Hause! Dann wird sich erstmal ausgeruht und am nächsten WE werden dann die Videos und Fotos verarbeitet.... 
Alles in Allem war es ein absolut gelungener Ausflug mit perfektem Wetter, super Trails und einer genialen Truppe!!!!!

Finale, wir sehen uns wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. Mai 2011)

So - wieder gut daheim angekommen - Riesenlob an Hotrod für die sichere Heimfahrt!!! Insgesamt ein genialer Trip mit einer extrem runden und witzigen Mannschaft. Brettharte Trails und einige geniale (Ab)flüge... alle Knochen aber heile!! Und ein Rad, an dem's immer was zu tun gibt  Cheers und gut Nacht!


----------



## maverick65 (8. Mai 2011)

Bin auf auf die Bilder und Videos gespannt! 
Ich hoffe: die V-Cam war nicht nur "lose" am Brillenband, ansonsten ist das Rohmaterial nur Schrott...

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Mai 2011)

die hardware wurde natürlich entsprechend fixiert. die bildqualität des bereits gesichteten rohmaterials lag über den erwartungen. fahrdynamik ist durch den weiten erfassungswinkel nachvollziehbar und die licht/übergänge angesichts des kleinen chips kaum zu beanstanden. nochmals besten dank für die leihgabe!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

*@HR1: da du am telefon nicht zu kriegen bist,* 




alles gute zum geburtstag
wünsch dir nur das beste, lass dich feiern, reich beschenken und keinesfalls ärgern!

​


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum und immer dicke E...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

samstag ist die eröffnung vom Stromberg flowtrail, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521879

wer fährt denn alles hin?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es vor, habe die Wölfe informiert


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Mai 2011)

die besten glückwünsche für hr1! ich freue mich schon auf die geburtstagsnachfeier...

@luca: hört sich gut an. ob man jedoch gleich am eröffnungswe anreisen sollte? meinereiner hat jedenfalls grosses interesse an der strecke und würde sich einer mfg gerne anschliessen bzw. eine solche gründen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

na dann schauen wir mal...will auf jeden fall mal den achim (carboni) treffen und da wir das so nicht hinkriegen versuchen wirs jetzt mal am samstag.

falls das dort nix sein sollte ist der rheinsteig nicht weit weg


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum B-DAY, lieber Marco ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2011)

Häbbi B-Day Marco.


----------



## visionthing (9. Mai 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## christian_88 (9. Mai 2011)

auch von mir alles gute!!!!


----------



## christian_88 (9. Mai 2011)

flowtrail sieht schick aus, würd ich mir gern auch ma anschaun 

ja würd mich auch gern wo anschließen und zur eröffnung hindüsen..und ich düse düse düse im sauseschritt


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2011)

Marco, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Auf daß die Knochen heile bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Marco,

auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir und ein weiteres Jahr flowige Trails.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Mai 2011)

Vielen leiben Dank für alle Glückwünsche! Hab mich sehr gefreut 

Ich freue mich auf ein weiteres Jahr mit den Freireitern und allen anderen Dazugehörigen


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2011)

Marco, alles Gute und always happy Trails


----------



## Zilli (9. Mai 2011)

Guude Marco, alles Gute auch von uns. Vllt. schaffe ich es mal wieder in BF oder whereever dabei zu sein (will doch mal wieder Staub schlucken)


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2011)

Auch von uns:


----------



## maverick65 (10. Mai 2011)

Ups, hab´s ja fast übersehen...
Von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche und ein unfallfreies Freireiterjahr.

Gruß Mav


----------



## kawilli (10. Mai 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ups, hab´s ja fast übersehen...
> Von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche und ein unfallfreies Freireiterjahr.
> 
> Gruß Mav
> ...


----------



## kawilli (10. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann schauen wir mal...will auf jeden fall mal den achim (carboni) treffen und da wir das so nicht hinkriegen versuchen wirs jetzt mal am samstag.
> 
> falls das dort nix sein sollte ist der rheinsteig nicht weit weg



sag mal Bescheid wenn ihr was festmacht, hätte auch Interesse daran. Vielleicht klappts ja mal mit ein paar mehr Leuten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Mai 2011)

mehr leute machen eine sache nicht automatisch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (11. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mehr leute machen eine sache nicht automatisch besser.



Mann du hast aber auch immer was zu meckern.
Ja stimmt schon trotzdem wärs doch schön, wenn mal ein paar mehr Leute zusammen kommen würden. Sorgt doch auch für Stimmung und Abwechslung.


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Mai 2011)

der wetterbericht für samstag ist radausflugsbezogen meiner ansicht nach leider eher negativ. 

ahoi.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der wetterbericht für samstag ist radausflugsbezogen meiner ansicht nach leider eher negativ.
> 
> ahoi.



ja..sieht ziemlich schlecht aus...wenns schüttet wird man mich dort wohl auch nicht sehen..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der wetterbericht für samstag ist radausflugsbezogen meiner ansicht nach leider eher negativ.
> 
> ahoi.



Wenn's nach den Wetterfröschen geht, dann sollen wir seit Tagen einen Monsum erleben. Ich wollte mir schon Gummistiefel zulegen, habe es aber bei den Löchern in den Schuhen als Ablauf belassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn's nach den Wetterfröschen geht, dann sollen wir seit Tagen einen Monsum erleben. Ich wollte mir schon Gummistiefel zulegen, habe es aber bei den Löchern in den Schuhen als Ablauf belassen.



sauber gelöst!


----------



## maverick65 (12. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der wetterbericht für samstag ist radausflugsbezogen meiner ansicht nach leider eher negativ.
> .



Wieso? Sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus. 

MissQuax, Meister Alex und meine Wenigkeit (MIT´S RAD!) werden wohl auch dort sein. Selbstverständlich kommt die Knipse auch in den Rucksack.

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Am Sonntag soll zwar nicht das beste Wetter werden aber McFlury und ich haben vor eine Endurorunde zu drehen. Start soll 11 Uhr in Kronberg sein.

Genauer Startpunkt (grüner Pfeil):

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...94416,8.521335&spn=0.006813,0.019205&t=h&z=16 

Also ist noch jemand dabei?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Mai 2011)

@roberto: mit euch beiden zusammen? ihr seid mir einzeln schon zu ambitioniert...


----------



## roberto.d (13. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @roberto: mit euch beiden zusammen? ihr seid mir einzeln schon zu ambitioniert...



Ach bisher war es immer spaßig, vielleicht ein wenig anstrengender als "normal" aber dafür auch mit mehr Flowfaktor.


----------



## McFlury (13. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte noch ein Abschlussbierchen in gemütlicher Atmosphäre versprechen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Mai 2011)

Auf Wiedersehen Eintracht Frankfurt!!!! Aber wer scheisze spielt, der muss nunmal in den Keller


----------



## kawilli (14. Mai 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Auf Wiedersehen Eintracht Frankfurt!!!! Aber wer scheisze spielt, der muss nunmal in den Keller


----------



## maverick65 (14. Mai 2011)

Wo waren denn heute die Freireiter? In Stromberg zumindest nicht, bzw. "nur" Meister Alex, MissQuax und ich.
Alex in gewohnter Manier und MissQuax hat das Hüpfen auch nicht verlernt . 

Jungs, Mädels ihr habt echt was verpasst: eine klasse Strecke haben die gebaut und mit allem Brimborium eröffnet. 



















Gruß Mav


----------



## kawilli (14. Mai 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wo waren denn heute die Freireiter? In Stromberg zumindest nicht, bzw. "nur" Meister Alex, MissQuax und ich.
> Alex in gewohnter Manier und MissQuax hat das Hüpfen auch nicht verlernt .
> 
> Jungs, Mädels ihr habt echt was verpasst: eine klasse Strecke haben die gebaut und mit allem Brimborium eröffnet.
> ...



Ja schade war einfach zu spät dran und hätte dann nicht mehr gelohnt. Hätte ich gedacht das das Wetter so lange hält, wäre ich doch noch nachgekommen. Tja morgen hätte ich Zeit und das Wetter wird bekackt. Vielleicht fahr ich trotzdem noch ne Runde im Taunus. Hängt auch davon ab, ob ich meine Hammerschmidt wieder zusammenbekomme. Hab heute mal Wartung gemacht und jetzt ne Menge komischer Einzelteile rumliegen. Stromberg wird aber definitiv nachgeholt, wenn es wirklich so geil ist wie berichtet.


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Mai 2011)

Wie jetzt Rene, für sechs Fotos habe ich so oft "nochmal" gehört?
Nee, nur Spaß! War super mit euch, unbedingt wieder! Denke unser semiprofessioneller Sportreporter wird die restlichen Fotos noch entsprechend nachbereiten um sie im angemessenen Rahmen der Nachwelt zu präsentieren....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Mai 2011)

meinereiner hatte mit erhöhter niederschlagsneigung gerechnet. frage mich jedoch auch, ob sich die weite anfahrt, meinen erwartungen entsprechend, gelohnt hätte. ich hoffe in den nächsten tagen noch viele eindrückliche bilder zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (14. Mai 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wie jetzt René , für sechs Fotos habe ich so oft "nochmal" gehört?



Yep.
Auf der Speicherkarte waren ca. 90 Bilder, doch ich lade "hier"nur die Besten hoch .


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Mai 2011)

Wie nur 6 aus 90? Hoffentlich geht noch was mit Photoshop....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (14. Mai 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wie nur 6 aus 90?



Ähbähä, ich weiß selber das meine Ausschußquote noch zu hoch ist 

Außerdem kommt beim mir in PS nur was in LR3 für gut befunden wurde. 

Lieber 6:90 als gar kein Bild. 

Nein, die Sache ist nicht Klaus, oder war es Ernst....

Gruß Mav


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Mai 2011)

Sehr spaßige Runde mit Christian und seinem Kumpel gedreht. Haben uns per Zufall im Bus kennengelernt. Mehr davon!!


----------



## christian_88 (15. Mai 2011)

ja auf alle fälle hat viel spaß gemacht, würd mal sagen bis demnächst!


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2011)

schön zu hören. dann hätte ich mich mal besser ebenfalls aufraffen sollen...
ich bin seit dem fl ausflug so unmotiviert.


----------



## christian_88 (16. Mai 2011)

ja tom das hättest du wohl mal machen sollen, war ein verdammt guter sonntag im taunus.

klar finale toppts auch nich, aber es macht doch immer wieder spaß den altkönig zu heizen!


----------



## racejo (16. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Morgen ab ca. 4 Zeit ne Runde von der Hohemark aus zu fahren?


----------



## DrMainhattan (16. Mai 2011)

Haha, heut am Feldberg entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (16. Mai 2011)

is aber wohl eher an die motorisierten biker gerichtet...


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Mai 2011)

@christian, darf ich des Vid hochladen? Oder hast du Angst entdeckt zu werden ?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2011)

D<iese WOche vielleicht mal den neuen Flowpark ausprobieren?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Mai 2011)

Darf man auch in der Woche fahren? Müsste meine alten knochen mal wieder bewegen...


----------



## kawilli (17. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Darf man auch in der Woche fahren? Müsste meine alten knochen mal wieder bewegen...



Das würde ich auch gerne, kann aber erst ab 14:00. Sagt mal Bescheid obs Zeitmäßig paßt. Ansonsten will ich am Samstag nach Beerfelden. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit und hängt sich dran?


----------



## christian_88 (17. Mai 2011)

klar video hochladen! ich steh das schon aus, von allen fertig gemacht zu werden..." du hast deine finger ja nur an der bremse und außerdem passt die hose farblich nicht zu jacke"...bla bla bla

klar tom ich bin unter der woche dabei, donnerstag? wetter soll gut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Mai 2011)

Hab mir das vid angeschaut. Anscheinend fokusiert sich die gopro auf den Lenker, der trailverlauf kommt etwas unscharf rüber. Finde die brustbefestigung und die damit verbundene perspektive eher nicht so toll. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was hr1 aus dem fl Rohmaterial rausholt. Dort wurde alles mit ner helmbefestigung gefilmt.  

Bzgl. radeln: lasse mich gerne zu jeder Schweinerei überreden.


----------



## christian_88 (17. Mai 2011)

ich werd am donnerstag ne runde fahren.allerdings recht spät erst.mach um 15.00 uhr feierabend.  wetter soll ja wieder an die 25grad gehn, da sollte das kein problem von der uhrzeit werden!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Bzgl. radeln: lasse mich gerne zu jeder Schweinerei überreden.



morgen 1700 uhr hohemark, kann auch 1715 werden!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Hab mir das vid angeschaut. Anscheinend fokusiert sich die gopro auf den Lenker, der trailverlauf kommt etwas unscharf rüber. Finde die brustbefestigung und die damit verbundene perspektive eher nicht so toll.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, was hr1 aus dem fl Rohmaterial rausholt. Dort wurde alles mit ner helmbefestigung gefilmt.
> 
> Bzgl. radeln: lasse mich gerne zu jeder Schweinerei überreden.



Das ist total komisch, wenn ich die an der Brust befestige sieht man nur Lenker, bei einem Kollegen sieht das wieder trailfokussierter aus. Ich habe zu dicke Titten . Jetzt gucken bestimmt ein paar in mein Profil und checken, ob ich männlich oder weiblich bin 

Leider  war Christian viel zu schnell für meine Fahrkünste mit Cam, als dass man irgendwelche Trendscoutkritik abliefern könnte. Bin auch nicht so das künstlerische Talent, was Schnitt&Co angeht. Leider habe ich von dem interessanten Part nur eine Fotoserie, weil der falsch Mod aktiviert war. Aber wir wollen in den nächsten Wochen mal die 3D HD Cam aufm Feldi ausprobieren, man darf gespannt sein


----------



## christian_88 (17. Mai 2011)

ja und wo gibts die fotoserie zu sehen? dicke titten...ich zitiere homer:" frau mann frau mann frau mann


----------



## roberto.d (17. Mai 2011)

@dschugaschwili: Na wird ja Zeit das Du Dich wieder aufs Rad schwingst, der Taunus macht gerade richtig viel Spaß und Du hast Sonntag was verpasst.

@christian_88: Freut mich dass Du auch wieder auf den Rad bist, hatte schon Angst wir (ich) haben es Dir beim letzten Mal zu sehr versaut. 

Ich muss (will) in der Woche mal wieder Arbeiten und kann so nicht mit Euch fahren aber ich hoffe es klappt demnächst mal wieder.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> ja und wo gibts die fotoserie zu sehen? dicke titten...ich zitiere homer:" frau mann frau mann frau mann



Fotos sind alle mieß.
Das gibt Anlass um erneut zu filmen. Ich würde gerne am Freitag nach Stromberg..


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Freitag nach Stromberg..



ich befürchte, dass dies nur so ne art schleichstrecke ist... lasse mich jedoch gerne argumentativ  vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2011)

Guck dir mal die Videos auf der HP an. Sieht eher gut aus.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2011)

das ist sicher geschmackssache. meinereiner empfindet auch nach dem videokonsum (sollte die schwarze strecke dabei sein) keine rechte begeisterung... 
ich will mit dieser einschätzung keinesfalls die leistung der erbauer schmälern. vor so viel engagement ziehe ich den hut!

@luca: ich würde mich dir heute gerne anschliessen- bleibts bei 1715 hm!? muss mir nur ein funktionierendes rad raussuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2011)

Fahrt ihr auch hoch ?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das ist sicher geschmackssache. meinereiner empfindet auch nach dem videokonsum (sollte die schwarze strecke dabei sein) keine rechte begeisterung...
> ich will mit dieser einschätzung keinesfalls die leistung der erbauer schmälern. vor so viel engagement ziehe ich den hut!
> 
> @luca: ich würde mich dir heute gerne anschliessen- bleibts bei 1715 hm!? muss mir nur ein funktionierendes rad raussuchen...



na hoffentlich wird das mit dem raussuchen nicht zuviel 

ja bleibt dabei...gib mir das akademische viertel, weiß noch nicht genau wie ich hier rauskomme...und ich freu mich drauf


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2011)

das hochfahren ist doch das schönste an der sache...

@bostad: wäre schön, wenn du mitkommst!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das ist sicher geschmackssache. meinereiner empfindet auch nach dem videokonsum (sollte die schwarze strecke dabei sein) keine rechte begeisterung...
> ich will mit dieser einschätzung keinesfalls die leistung der erbauer schmälern. vor so viel engagement ziehe ich den hut!
> 
> @luca: ich würde mich dir heute gerne anschliessen- bleibts bei 1715 hm!? muss mir nur ein funktionierendes rad raussuchen...



Hi Tom,

bring doch bitte mal das Werkzeug mit.

//rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

ach und wenndu schon am mitbringen bist...da fällt mir die tastatur ein, bitte auch mitbringen


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2011)

hey rocky, bist du mit von der partie? dann pack ich das werkzeug ein. 
unsuwe, da ich mit der bahn rausfahre, ist das mit dem karton zu umständlich. wolltest du dir nicht endlich lifecycles bei mir anschauen? das liesse sich sicher eher verbinden...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hey rocky, bist du mit von der partie? dann pack ich das werkzeug ein.
> unsuwe, da ich mit der bahn rausfahre, ist das mit dem karton zu umständlich. wolltest du dir nicht endlich lifecycles bei mir anschauen? das liesse sich sicher eher verbinden...



doch will ich...aber hab so wenig lust grad in der wohnung zu sitzen..gestern wär ich beinah vorbei gekommen...wollte mich mit chabo und seinem longboard treffen...das muß ich unbedingt mal testen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

nils kommt auch...dann sind wir schon zu viert...noch jemand ohne karte?


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2011)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Freue mich mal eure Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nils kommt auch...dann sind wir schon zu viert...noch jemand ohne karte?



Das wird ja eine Massenveranstaltung.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2011)

Schön. Freue mich sehr. 
@BOSTAD: magst du mir vielleicht ne mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

*5*   das wird doch richtig gut!


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2011)

Guck mal hier Tom, dass sieht doch spßig aus

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13646

Wenn ich komme, dann nehme ich dich mit zurück OK? Wird sonst zu kurzfristig..


----------



## christian_88 (18. Mai 2011)

hehe roberto, ja die tour mit euch war schon echt hart, muss auch zugeben, dass mir so der spaß gefehlt hat. ihr fahrt halt auf nem anderem level

ja im taunus weiß man halt was man hat an trails und is halt auch näher

würd mir trotz allem stromberg gern mal anschaun.

meine donnerstags tour verlegt sich auf freitag, da ich morgen nich früher von der arbeit wegkomm


----------



## xtccc (18. Mai 2011)

ich war heute mal kurz im BK...paar probehüpfer mit der transe machen  josie war auch dort! gibt wieder ne menge veränderungen an den lines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2011)

bin ganz schön platt...schee war's!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin ganz schön platt...schee war's!



Wenn hier einer platt ist dann wohl ...........


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Mai 2011)

morsche. meinereiner hatte gestern noch einen alkoholunfall, deshalb meine verspäteten danksagungen an die teilnehmer der gestrigen ausfahrt. hat mir viel spass bereitet, obwohl ja des öfteren die luft raus war.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Mai 2011)

ach, ja. ich bin völlig zerstochen. rocky, schau doch mal nach, ob sich nicht doch die eine oder andere mücke während deiner zahlreichen reifenmontagen zwischen schlauch und mantel geschlichen hat. das würde einiges erklären und die vermutung entkräften, dass du, wie vom dh-ler gewohnt, die abfahrt im sitzen verbracht hast.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ach, ja. ich bin völlig zerstochen. rocky, schau doch mal nach, ob sich nicht doch die eine oder andere mücke während deiner zahlreichen reifenmontagen zwischen schlauch und mantel geschlichen hat. das würde einiges erklären und die vermutung entkräften, dass du, wie vom dh-ler gewohnt, die abfahrt im sitzen verbracht hast.



Ich habe nicht gesessen!


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Mai 2011)

war ja nur ne vermutung. schonmal nach den mücken geschaut?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2011)

nein ich habe es in den Keller verbannt!
Und vor nächster Woche kommt es auch da nicht mehr raus.
Das mit den Mücken ging, es haben mich nur 2 erwischt.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Mai 2011)

7 juckende Stiche kann ich zählen. Die Mücken im Taunus haben Geschmack  Jo war lustig. 

Wie sieht's mit morgen aus Tom. Wann starten wir?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Mai 2011)

@bostad: hierzu kann ich leider keine endgültige angabe machen. ich melde mich heut abend bei dir.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2011)

wo waren mücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (19. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo waren mücken?



Na immer da wo Tom auch war, deshalb hat er hinterher ja auch erstmal im Alkohol gebadet.


----------



## Zilli (19. Mai 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> nein ich habe es in den Keller verbannt!
> Und vor nächster Woche kommt es auch da nicht mehr raus.
> ...


.... tse tse tse, übernimmst Du mittlerweile Maggo's Part 
da hättest Du ja selbst mit nem 4x4-Rollator Pech gehabt


----------



## DrMainhattan (19. Mai 2011)

Hey servus, Fährt jemand - außer Tom - auch Samstag nach Bierfelden?


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

morpheus, treffpunkt um 800 am eisernen steg. die wettervorhersage ist so schlecht nicht. ich hab auch noch einen platz im ulle frei. wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!

@bostad: was unternehmen wir denn nun morgen? sorry, hab total verschlafen mich nochmal bei dir zu melden. ich müsste auch nochmal bei hibike vorbei... lieb wäre mir, wenn ein dimb-mitglied mitkäme um den kaufpreis zu drücken.


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

Wir werden am WE in BF sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

@hopi: das hab ich nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morpheus, treffpunkt um 800 am eisernen steg. die wettervorhersage ist so schlecht nicht. ich hab auch noch einen platz im ulle frei. wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!
> 
> @bostad: was unternehmen wir denn nun morgen? sorry, hab total verschlafen mich nochmal bei dir zu melden. ich müsste auch nochmal bei hibike vorbei... lieb wäre mir, wenn ein dimb-mitglied mitkäme um den kaufpreis zu drücken.



Guten Tag,
Dschugaschwili und DrMainhattan ihr könntet nach eurem BF Ausflug bei mir vorbeikommen.....ich könnte euch ein Kaltgetränk servieren und wir könnten IPods und CD/DVD's austauschen! 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi: das hab ich nicht anders erwartet.



jetzt wo wir Dauerkarten Inhaber sind    in 2 Wochen geht es Bischofsmais>Ochsenkopf>Osternohe


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

yes- support your local bikepark! dann bis morsche.

meinereiner trifft sich heut um 1330 mit dem genossen bostad an der hm zur ak- beradlung.
wer mag u. kann, darf sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner trifft sich heut um 1330 mit dem genossen bostad an der hm zur ak- beradlung.
> wer mag u. kann, darf sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner trifft sich heut um 1330 mit dem genossen bostad an der hm zur ak- beradlung.
> wer mag u. kann, darf sich gerne anschliessen.



 - viel spaß 

und achtet auf den 'ichpassaufdasnurdagefahrenwirdwosaucherlaubtistmeniken' und auch auf das urdeutschen denunziantenpack,
nicht das da mal einer unachtsam ist und drüberfährt



> Weg mit dem Wald im Taunus, dann brauchts auch keinen Förster mehr, Hochgebirgsfeeling kommt auf und Ärger es gibt's auch keinen mehr!



wo er recht hat, hat er recht!


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> - viel spaß
> 
> und achtet auf den 'ichpassaufdasnurdagefahrenwirdwosaucherlaubtistmeniken' und auch auf das urdeutschen denunziantenpack,
> nicht das da mal einer unachtsam ist und drüberfährt
> ...



Von Wem stammt denn dieses Zitat? Das mit dem Denunzieren liegt den Deutschen leider im Blut. Aber ich finde den Vorschlag mit dem Überfahren gar nicht so schlecht.
Ich bin Morgen auch in Bierfelden und versuche mal wieder mir die Knochen geradezurütteln. Freu mich schon auf die zahlreiche Teilnahme.
@Tom: warum hast du denn den Treff Zeitpunkt so früh angelegt, da kräht ja noch kein Hahn.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Von Wem stammt denn dieses Zitat?




weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, aber muß ein gescheiter mensch sein!


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, aber muß ein gescheiter mensch sein!


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Dschugaschwili und DrMainhattan ihr könntet nach eurem BF Ausflug bei mir vorbeikommen.....ich könnte euch ein Kaltgetränk servieren und wir könnten IPods und CD/DVD's austauschen!
> Was haltet ihr davon?



War ja klar immer diese Diskriminierung der Unterpreviligierten. Und was ist mit dem Rest der Anwesenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

Du wolltest doch bestimmt auch diese Form von Demokratie. 
Und ausserdem: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch bestimmt auch diese Form von Demokratie.
> Und ausserdem: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.



Das nennt man Anarchie und nicht Demokratie.

Ich wollte doch mal ausschlafen.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Und ausserdem: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...



...und wird mittags von der katz gefressen


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und wird mittags von der katz gefressen



Der war gut.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

Du bist ja nicht gezwungen so beizeiten aufzubrechen. Desweiteren muss ich mal auf eine andere Thematik hinweisen. Krawalli postet in diesem Fred lt. Statistik im Vergleich zu seinem Radlaktionismus unglaublich oft. Da zwingt sich doch angesichts seiner jammerei über mangelnde Freizeit der rückschluss auf, das weniger forumsaktivität=höhere Produktivität/geringere Arbeitszeit=mehr Freizeit bedeutet.

Und vor allem weniger jammerei!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Der war gut.



Du scheinst sonst wirklich nichts zu lachen/tun zu haben...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht gezwungen so beizeiten aufzubrechen. Desweiteren muss ich mal auf eine andere Thematik hinweisen. Krawalli postet in diesem Fred lt. Statistik im Vergleich zu seinem Radlaktionismus unglaublich oft. Da zwingt sich doch angesichts seiner jammerei über mangelnde Freizeit der rückschluss auf, das weniger forumsaktivität=höhere Produktivität/geringere Arbeitszeit=mehr Freizeit bedeutet.



Den fand ich jetzt nicht schlecht!


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht gezwungen so beizeiten aufzubrechen. Desweiteren muss ich mal auf eine andere Thematik hinweisen. Krawalli postet in diesem Fred lt. Statistik im Vergleich zu seinem Radlaktionismus unglaublich oft. Da zwingt sich doch angesichts seiner jammerei über mangelnde Freizeit der rückschluss auf, das weniger forumsaktivität=höhere Produktivität/geringere Arbeitszeit=mehr Freizeit bedeutet.



ob er das 2 mal ohne abschreiben hin bekommt?


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht gezwungen so beizeiten aufzubrechen. Desweiteren muss ich mal auf eine andere Thematik hinweisen. Krawalli postet in diesem Fred lt. Statistik im Vergleich zu seinem Radlaktionismus unglaublich oft. Da zwingt sich doch angesichts seiner jammerei über mangelnde Freizeit der rückschluss auf, das weniger forumsaktivität=höhere Produktivität/geringere Arbeitszeit=mehr Freizeit bedeutet.



richtig muß das heißen: mehr Arbeitszeit-weniger Freizeit=mehr Forumsaktivität und weniger Produktivität


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit lustig!
Nächste Station "Hohemark". 

Übernächste: Licht- u. Luftbad Altkönig!

Ahoi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Den fand ich jetzt nicht schlecht!



na ja geht so aber er hat sich wenigstens Mühe gegeben. Nur das mit dem Jammern fand ich echt gemein.


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit lustig!
> Nächste Station "Hohemark".
> 
> Übernächste: Licht- u. Luftbad Altkönig!
> ...



Viel Spaß und ordentliche Radlaktivität.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit lustig!
> Nächste Station "Hohemark".
> 
> Übernächste: Licht- u. Luftbad Altkönig!
> ...



G'nau - endlich spricht mal einer ein Machtwort.

Schmier dich nur gut ein, nicht dass dein zartet Teint von störendem Rot verunstaltet wird.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Mai 2011)

So. Um die daheimgeblieben etwas zu nerven: Wetter Bf hervorragend! Stimmung prächtig. Der geplante, frühzeitige Start wurde erneut durch alkoholunfälle nach hinten verschoben...


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Mai 2011)

So : Feedback zu Stromberg
Ganz nett. Super einstueg für Bikepark neulinge.


----------



## kawilli (21. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> So. Um die daheimgeblieben etwas zu nerven: Wetter Bf hervorragend! Stimmung prächtig. Der geplante, frühzeitige Start wurde erneut durch alkoholunfälle nach hinten verschoben...



So da schließ ich mich gleich an. Bin gerade wieder Daheim eingetrudelt und kann nur sagen, es war einfach prächtig. Aber ich bin so kaputt aber mehr von der schwülen Hitze als von den vielen Run´s. Die Strecken waren in einem Klasse Zustand und ich finde langsam meinen Drive wieder"Hurra". Leute ihr habt was verpasst. Hat Morgen noch einer Lust auf ne kleine Runde in Wald und Flur? Hab endlich mal ein richtiges WE und muß das ausnutzen.


----------



## christian_88 (21. Mai 2011)

würd auch gern morgen aufs rad, da es heute nich geklappt hat ist das morgen ein muss. wer fährt morgen rad und bei wem kann man sich anschließen?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2011)

christian_88 schrieb:


> würd auch gern morgen aufs rad, da es heute nich geklappt hat ist das morgen ein muss. wer fährt morgen rad und bei wem kann man sich anschließen?




Morgen 8:30 Hohemark schwarzer VW-Bus, ich weiß ist früh


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen 8:30 Hohemark schwarzer VW-Bus, ich weiß ist früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (21. Mai 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



Danke aber nein Danke ist mir definitiv zu früh.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> So : Feedback zu Stromberg
> Ganz nett. Super einstieg für Bikepark neulinge.



da läst sich viel reininterpretieren, hat tom doch recht?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2011)

Für die Besten der Besten ist Stromberg natürlich zum Einschlafen...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für die Besten der Besten ist Stromberg natürlich zum Einschlafen...



zum glück ist keiner von denen hier


wasn los...hat keiner lust...noch ist ne stunde 15 zeit...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Mai 2011)

Morsche. Wie heisst die Krankheit?


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Morsche. Wie heisst die Krankheit?


"Zeiteinteilung mit familiären Belangen", kenne ich, da muss man halt mal etwas früher raus, dann hat man noch was vom Tag. 
@Lugxx: Da ich schon gestern ab B8 unterwegs war, heute habe ich mal bis 0920 ausgeschlafen, war auch mal nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (22. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da läst sich viel reininterpretieren, hat tom doch recht?


Hi,

1. respektabler Aufwand und Herzensblut stecken in dem Bauwerk,
alles sehr ausführlich ausgeschildert und man hat mehrere Parkplätze zur Auswahl. 
2. Stromberg ist malerisch 
3. Zur Strecke, die Abfahrt ist in einzelne Schwierigkeitsstufen unterteilt und da ist für jeden ein bisschen was dabei. Der unterste Abschnitt ist schon etwas ruppiger mit einem kleinen Drop ca. 1m, der aber umfahren werden kann. Ich fands einen tollen Ausflug, man kommt aus FFM super zügig hin (50min). Im großen und ganzen eine tolle Einstiegsmöglichkeit.

Viele von den Gravity Pilots waren da und haben gezeigt, wie man die Strecke völlig ausreitzt, war lustig anzusehen, wie gemischt das Publikum war. Vom DH´ler bis zum Hardtailbiker oder BMXer, alle waren da und hatten Spaß! 

Meine Empfehlung: Schauts euch an, erwartet keinen vollblut Bikepark oder ähnliches. Einfach fahren und Bremse offen lassen, Spass haben und das alles kostenlos!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2011)

na das klingt doch ganz gut....


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Mai 2011)

moin ihr freireiter,

wir hatten das vergnügen, das wochenende in todtnau mit einem ausserordentlich netten und talentierten fahrradfahrer aus euren reihen verbringen zu dürfen. grüße an roberto, ich hoffe, du bist gut heimgekommen. lass' was von dir hören!


----------



## ratte (22. Mai 2011)

Da musste ich doch mal nachschauen:
Glückwunsch Roberto, Platz 9 im EDC hört sich nach einer verdammt respektablen Leistung an.


----------



## kawilli (22. Mai 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Da musste ich doch mal nachschauen:
> Glückwunsch Roberto, Platz 9 im EDC hört sich nach einer verdammt respektablen Leistung an.



wow  super


----------



## Hopi (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, unser Roberto ist halt ein echter Racer 




Gratulation


----------



## roberto.d (22. Mai 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin ihr freireiter,
> 
> wir hatten das vergnügen, das wochenende in todtnau mit einem ausserordentlich netten und talentierten fahrradfahrer aus euren reihen verbringen zu dürfen. grüße an roberto, ich hoffe, du bist gut heimgekommen. lass' was von dir hören!





ratte schrieb:


> Da musste ich doch mal nachschauen:
> Glückwunsch Roberto, Platz 9 im EDC hört sich nach einer verdammt respektablen Leistung an.





kawilli schrieb:


> wow  super





Hopi schrieb:


> Ja, unser Roberto ist halt ein echter Racer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo an Alle und vielen Dank. War echt ein schönes Wochenende und die Jungs aus Bad Nauheim waren auch echt alle Klasse. Danke für die Integration in Eure Runde  

Bin auch gut zurück gekommen und jetzt richtig platt. Die Strecke war zu lang für meine Kraftausdauer, aber ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden, weil es Spaß gemacht hat und absolut Klasse organisiert war. Da muss man den Bikepark Todtnau ganz oft mit Besuchen unterstützen damit es wieder regelmäßig Rennen da gibt. Für mich die Beste Strecke in D und die Stimmung das ganze Wochenende war genial. 

Jetzt muss ich aber in Bett, weil morgen früh die Arbeit ruft.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## ratte (22. Mai 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Die Strecke war zu lang für meine Kraftausdauer...


Einer der Gründe, warum wir das Rennen zum Anfang der Saison haben sausen lassen, falls wir bei dem ganzen Kuddelmuddel überhaupt einen Startplatz bekommen hätte.
Die Strecke ist schon schön.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2011)

hauptsache man lässt es oft genug sausen.

@flyingRobert: tiefe verneigung vor dieser sportlichen leistung. lieber als diese durchaus berechtigte katzbuckelei wäre mir eine baldige gemeinsame radelei. natürlich auch nicht völlig unambitionierter art.

morgen gehts mit xtccc nach wb. das wird lustig!


----------



## McFlury (23. Mai 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> .... Die Strecke war zu lang für meine Kraftausdauer, ....



Für das Ausdauertraining stelle ich mich freiwillig jeder Zeit zur Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (23. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hauptsache man lässt es oft genug sausen.
> 
> @flyingRobert: tiefe verneigung vor dieser sportlichen leistung. lieber als diese durchaus berechtigte katzbuckelei wäre mir eine baldige gemeinsame radelei. natürlich auch nicht völlig unambitionierter art.
> 
> morgen gehts mit xtccc nach wb. das wird lustig!



Da stimme ich Tom voll zu, würde auch mal wieder gern mit dir eine gemeinsame Radelei unternehmen. Von dir kann ich wirklich noch sehr viel lernen.

Ja habt ihr zwei denn schon wieder frei und könnt nach WB fahren. Ich beneide euch echt.(nein das ist keine Jammerei Tom  )

Ich fahre am Mittwoch in die alte Heimat, meinem Vater das letzte Geleit geben. Der Anlaß ist wahrlich kein Grund für gute Laune. 
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem jede Menge Spaß und auf jeder Schulter einen Schutzengel, dann kann auch nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Mai 2011)

Ui wir kennen ums zwar nicht, aber : Mein Beileid.


----------



## kawilli (23. Mai 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ui wir kennen ums zwar nicht, aber : Mein Beileid.



Recht herzlichen Dank und das Kennenlernen kriegen wir auch noch hin.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

morsche.
@krawalli: das wird sicher kein schöner ausflug. auch unbekannterweise mein herzliches beileid. das leben rast- einhalt schaffen wir, aus uns heraus, leider immer seltener.

tatbericht zur gestrigen wb-aktion: es hat einfach alles gepasst. die anzahl der bikeparkknechte überstieg deutlich die der aktiven radfahrer. angenehm kühles, sonniges wetter. mein einziges manko: den zweiten double auf der dh hab ich mir wieder nicht getraut.
der fliegende robert müsste mir an dieser schlüsselstelle nochmal beratend zur seite stehen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

ach,ja: ich suche noch ein williges dimb-mitglied, der mit mir zwecks preisoptimierung bei hibike shoppen geht. gutmeinende freiwillige bitte vortreten.

ahoi.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

tom wie siehts bei dir morgen oder übermorgen mit fahren aus???


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

bist du der gesuchte freiwillige?
morgen hab ich um 1330 einen ca. einstündigen termin. ansonsten hab ich noch nichts auf dem zettel.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

so früh kann ich nicht....ich sag dir morgen früh bescheid


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

dies sollte auch kein terminvorschlag sein. meinereiner ist bis auf die arthrosebedingte schwergängigkeit der gelenke flexibel. aber zum hibike muss ich bei dieser gelegenheit auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (24. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ach,ja: ich suche noch ein williges dimb-mitglied, der mit mir zwecks preisoptimierung bei hibike shoppen geht. gutmeinende freiwillige bitte vortreten.
> 
> ahoi.



Geh mit Missquax einkaufen, dann gibt´s mehr als nur Dimp-Rabatt


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tatbericht zur gestrigen wb-aktion: es hat einfach alles gepasst. die anzahl der bikeparkknechte überstieg deutlich die der aktiven radfahrer. angenehm kühles, sonniges wetter. ...



wie sind zur zeit die streckenverhältnisse in wibe, alles noch so staubtrocken? will heute auch dort vorbei schauen


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Mai 2011)

der mickrige niederschlag der letzten tage ist längst versickert bzw. verdunstet. am mo war es auf der dh trocken, wenn auch nicht staubig.

viel spass.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Mai 2011)

vielen dank. das klingt gut, und das wetter soll auch fantastisch werden. schade, dass du schon am montag dort warst, sonst hätte man mal eine runde zusammen fahren können.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2011)

und? wann gibts berichte von den gestrigen unternehmungen?

ahoi.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

ich schnapp jetzt noch nach luft, hab gar nicht gewust wie schnell man so nen berg hochfahren kann. runter gings dann auch zügig. standart abfahrt AK bis ende victoria über freiereiter und liptempel hat ganze 12 min gedauert..mir tut heut sogar mal der oberkörper weh 

resümee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

nur schonmal vorab....am sonntag zu gewohnter zeit an gewohntem ort
sprich 8:30 HM, wieder mindestens 1000hm, nach möglichkeit hoch und runter ausschließlich trails

...wie die krankheit heißt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich schnapp jetzt noch nach luft, hab gar nicht gewust wie schnell man so nen berg hochfahren kann. runter gings dann auch zügig. standart abfahrt AK bis ende victoria über freiereiter und liptempel hat ganze 12 min gedauert..mir tut heut sogar mal der oberkörper weh
> 
> resümee:



12min rauf und runter


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

lach...dann würd ich hier aufhören zu arbeiten und profi werden...nochmal nachlesen....natürlich nur runter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur schonmal vorab....am sonntag zu gewohnter zeit an gewohntem ort
> sprich 8:30 HM, wieder *mindestens 1000hm,* nach möglichkeit hoch und runter ausschließlich trails
> 
> ...wie die krankheit heißt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht



Kenne ich den Autor dieser Zeilen?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kenne ich den Autor dieser Zeilen?



ich will dieses jahr in die hohen berge und nicht nach finale zum shutteln, da ist ein bissi grundkondition nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2011)

Auch auf hohe Berge fahren Seilbahnen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch auf hohe Berge fahren Seilbahnen.



aber nicht wenn du bis auf die spitze willst...da hilft die seilbahn nur die ersten paar hundert hm's




außerdem sind 1000hm nicht soviel hm-ak-fb-ak-hm = ~1000hm


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Mai 2011)

Wibe gestern war super. Traumhaftes Wetter, etwas staubig, aber es ging noch. Vor allem angenehm leer, der Sessellift nur zur Hälfte besetzt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2011)

man muss nicht alles auf die spitze treiben...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Wibe gestern war super. Traumhaftes Wetter, etwas staubig, aber es ging noch. Vor allem angenehm leer, der Sessellift nur zur Hälfte besetzt.



[schlaumeiermodus]Naja, die eine Hälfte der Sessel fährt ja auch immer bergab.[/schlaumeiermodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [schlaumeiermodus]Naja, die eine Hälfte der Sessel fährt ja auch immer bergab.[/schlaumeiermodus]



so kenn ich dich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

@mcflurry & roberto: racejo wird demnächst mal kontakt mit euch aufnehmen, der fliegt auch den berg hoch und runter ist er auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## McFlury (26. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mcflurry & roberto: racejo wird demnächst mal kontakt mit euch aufnehmen, der fliegt auch den berg hoch und runter ist er auch nicht schlecht...



...hat er schon


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> man muss nicht alles auf die spitze treiben...



doch, manchmal muß man das 




McFlury schrieb:


> ...hat er schon


----------



## McFlury (27. Mai 2011)

robert.d, racejo und ich werden uns am Sonntag 10.30Uhr in Kronberg zu einer sportlichen Enduro-Runde treffen.
Wer Lust hat einfach kurz posten und vorbeikommen!

Genauer Startpunkt (grüner Pfeil):
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...94416,8.521335&spn=0.006813,0.019205&t=h&z=16


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> robert.d, racejo und ich werden uns am Sonntag 10.30Uhr in Kronberg zu einer sportlichen Enduro-Runde treffen.
> Wer Lust hat einfach kurz posten und vorbeikommen!
> 
> Genauer Startpunkt (grüner Pfeil):
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...94416,8.521335&spn=0.006813,0.019205&t=h&z=16



sportliche enduro runde....so sportlich bin ich nicht 

wir fahren schon früher los, vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über den weg


----------



## McFlury (27. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sportliche enduro runde....so sportlich bin ich nicht



...ihr habt eine ganz falsche Vorstellung.  Sooooooo schnell sind wir gar nicht. Wir können auch ganz gemütlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...ihr habt eine ganz falsche Vorstellung.  Sooooooo schnell sind wir gar nicht. Wir können auch ganz gemütlich.



das glaub ich gern das ihr das könnt, irgendwann fahrn wir mal zusammen
danach reden wir nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (27. Mai 2011)

gerne, nur nicht schon um 8:30 Uhr.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> gerne, nur nicht schon um 8:30 Uhr.


----------



## crushkill (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, ist jemand am So im Bombenkrater OF am fahren? Will den mal erkunden! Wäre super wenn mich jemand an  der S-Bahn Station aufsammeln könnte. Weiblich, Anfängerin sucht. Oder so in der Richtung. 

Gruß crushkill


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2011)

morsche. sonntags sind mit sicherheit ne handvoll dirtkkids am bk zu finden. die lage der location ist dir doch sicher bekannt.

meine vielseitikeit muss die handgelenke noch etwas schonen und wird deshalb ausser teilekonsum u. dranschrauberei keine radspezifischen aktivitäten unternehmen.

alle tatsächlich aktiven sein viel spass und sturzfreiheit gewünscht.

ahoi.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Mai 2011)

kleine Vorschau auf unser Finale-Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoALYgbcXnM"]YouTube        - âªFinale Teaserâ¬â[/nomedia]

Das komplette Video folgt in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen/Wochen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2011)

sehr schön! auch das man mich mal sprachlos erwischt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (28. Mai 2011)

gut gemacht


----------



## maverick65 (28. Mai 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> gut gemacht



Yep und man erkennt auch sofort wer mit Cam fährt und wer vorweg fährt. Bin auf das "fertige" Video gespannt. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. Mai 2011)

Saubere Sache, Marco... geniaaal!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2011)

Coole Kameraperspektiven. Vor allem die Erde-Himmel-Erde Einstellung lockert.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2011)

sauber gemacht der film ....hr1 hätte schauspieler werden sollen


----------



## roberto.d (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, sehr schön das Filmchen. Obwohl ich ja jetzt für den kompletten Film mindestens DVD Länge erwarte, wenn der Trailer schon über 3 Minten geht. 

Auf alle Fälle müssen wir endlich mal wieder gemeinsam Bike gehen, ist ja schon Ewigkeiten her das wir mal zusammen unterwegs waren.

War heute aber mit Mcflury unterwegs und das Wetter war ja super und wir haben auch wieder ne Menge Flow. Das gefällt Euch garantiert, also beim nächsten Mal seid Ihr dabei, oder?

Schönen Sonntagabend noch und eine gute kurze Woche.

Grüße Roberto.

P.S. Hoffe ja den ein oder aderen in Winterberg zu sehen.


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2011)

So, wir waren am WE  das erste mal in Lac Blanc  und haben einen neuen Lieblingspark wenn wir 300Km Strecke veranschlagen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (30. Mai 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Hoffe ja den ein oder aderen in Winterberg zu sehen.



Hey Roberto, alles Gute für WiBe... fahre antizyklisch und bin Samstag in Todtnau  Noch jemand dort? Grüsse


----------



## xtccc (30. Mai 2011)

@ Roberto: bin dieses jahr leider nicht da, du darfst dich trotzdem beim steinfeldflug von mir angefeuert fühlen !


----------



## McFlury (30. Mai 2011)

@Roberto: Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe nur, Du feuerst mich am Donnertags an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich würde euch gerne alle Anfeuern.....allerdings werde ich in Stuttgart auf einer Geburtstagsfeier sein. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder da und schrei euch an


----------



## visionthing (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch nicht in Winterberg beim Rennen dabei. Da wir vermuten das so ziemlich alle anderen Bikeparks dieses Wochenende recht leer sein werden fahren wir stattdessen mit 5-7 Mann für 3 Tagen in Richtung Osten. Osternohe, Ochsenkopf und Steinach stehen auf dem Programm.
Allen Rennsportlern viel Erfolg und last es in den Trainingsläufen ruhig angehen.


----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Osternohe, Ochsenkopf und Steinach stehen auf dem Programm.


In der Reihenfolge?
Die ersten beiden stehen bei uns auch auf dem Plan, aber erst nachdem wir Bischofsmais unsicher gemacht haben. 

@Roberto und McFlurry
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2011)

ich schliesse mich den wünschen für unsere beiden athleten gerne an. mit anwesenheit kann ich leider nicht glänzen, da ich unmöglich nach wb kann ohne ein rad artgerecht auszuführen. das wäre für mich wie ein finaleausflug, der nur deshalb unternommen wird, um dort ein eis zu essen...

der vom jungen fritz angesprochene ausflug in den nahen osten klingt für mich sehr viel interessanter. werde ich liebenswürdiger weise über die genaueren planungen unterrichtet? im ulle können, wie bekannt, drei radler neben ihren gefährten ausreichend bequem reisen.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2011)

@ McFlury& Roberto: wünsch euch auch viel erfolg!


----------



## roberto.d (31. Mai 2011)

Die guten Wünsche nehme ich gern entgegen und werde versuchen sie in möglichst positive Energie umzuwandeln. Werde aber wohl bei der geringen Teilnahme die Jubelrufe vermissen. Aber ich kann Euch ja verstehen, dass Ihr lieber selber fahren wollt. 

Aber wie kommt es denn, dass keiner mehr selber Rennen fährt? Hopi, Ratte, habe ich was verpasst?

@xtccc: Du wirst mir jetzt beim Steinfeld immer in den Ohren klingen 

@McFlury: Bis Donnerstag, ich versuche mal raus zu finden wo das Ziel der Enduro ist, aber ich melde mich auf jeden Fall.

Euch allen viel Spaß, Grüße Roberto.


----------



## visionthing (31. Mai 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> In der Reihenfolge?
> Die ersten beiden stehen bei uns auch auf dem Plan, aber erst nachdem wir Bischofsmais unsicher gemacht haben.
> 
> @Roberto und McFlurry
> Viel Erfolg.



Ja in der Reihenfolge. Wir wollten am Donnerstag in der Früh nach Osternohe fahren abends dann gleich in richtung Ochsenkopf um dort irgendwo zu campen, so müssen wir die Zelte nur einmal aufbauen. Kennt jemand dort einen Campingplatz?


----------



## kawilli (31. Mai 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Die guten Wünsche nehme ich gern entgegen und werde versuchen sie in möglichst positive Energie umzuwandeln. Werde aber wohl bei der geringen Teilnahme die Jubelrufe vermissen. Aber ich kann Euch ja verstehen, dass Ihr lieber selber fahren wollt.
> 
> Aber wie kommt es denn, dass keiner mehr selber Rennen fährt? Hopi, Ratte, habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> ...



Ja Selberfahren wäre wirklich schöner, kann aber auch mal wieder nicht weg. Ich hoffe am Samstag wenigstens mal eine Runde nach BF hinzukriegen. Euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück und schnelle Sturzfreie Läufe. Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal mit einer richtig guten Platzierung. Ich drück auf jeden Fall mal alle 10 Daumen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2011)

angesichts der tiere, die dort am start sind, finde ich die plazierungen der beiden richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (31. Mai 2011)

Hätte jemand Interesse Donnerstag nach BF oder alternativ morgens Willingen / nachmittags Wibe?


----------



## DrMainhattan (1. Juni 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Interesse Donnerstag nach BF oder alternativ morgens Willingen / nachmittags Wibe?



ich will irgendwo fahren, bin aber noch total unschlüssig wohin...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache was mit Lift


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2011)

so. das zweite bucklige ist auch fast fertig. mal schauen, wann der herr ingenieur die zuarbeiten für die kefü abgeschlossen hat... 
für die neugierigen hier ein inhousefoto:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2011)

Hübsch. 

Vor allem passt die Farbe auch ganz hervorragend zu den am linken Bildrand drapierten Kopfhörern.


----------



## McFlury (3. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön! 

So etwas fehlt mir auch noch in meiner Sammlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2011)

wie war denn das rennen? gibts schon ergebnisse?


----------



## McFlury (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin 26. geworden. Auf einigen Etappen konnte ich ganz gut mithalten (z.B. 6. auf der 5. Stage) und das bei Startern wie Klausmann und Brain Lopes.

War wirklich eine super Veranstaltung. Die Etappen gingen nur bergab. Dazwischen relaxtes hochkurbel ohne Stress. Jeder konnte in die Stages reinfahren wann er wollte. Die Abfahrten waren nicht allzu schwer, ohne größere Sprunge oder Drops aber mit vielen Kurven. Die Ausschilderung war allerding nicht so top. Ich selber habe mich zweimal verfahren. 
Sowas werde ich wohl jetzt öfter probieren. Wäre das nicht auch was für euch?


----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ich bin 26. geworden. Auf einigen Etappen konnte ich ganz gut mithalten (z.B. 6. auf der 5. Stage) und das bei Startern wie Klausmann und Brain Lopes.
> 
> War wirklich eine super Veranstaltung. Die Etappen gingen nur bergab. Dazwischen relaxtes hochkurbel ohne Stress. Jeder konnte in die Stages reinfahren wann er wollte. Die Abfahrten waren nicht allzu schwer, ohne größere Sprunge oder Drops aber mit vielen Kurven. Die Ausschilderung war allerding nicht so top. Ich selber habe mich zweimal verfahren.
> Sowas werde ich wohl jetzt öfter probieren. Wäre das nicht auch was für euch?




War also kein reines DH-Rennen, wenn ich das richtig deute. Gib mir mal ein paar mehr Info´s zu diesen Veranstaltungen, hört sich zumindest sehr interessant an. Danke


----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so. das zweite bucklige ist auch fast fertig. mal schauen, wann der herr ingenieur die zuarbeiten für die kefü abgeschlossen hat...
> für die neugierigen hier ein inhousefoto:



very nice benutzt du diese Art von Bike auch angemessen, ist ja schon ziemlich speziell das Teil.


----------



## McFlury (3. Juni 2011)

Das Rennen bestand aus einer Rund, 17km 560hm. Auf der Runde gab es 6 Stages. Die gingen nur bergab und wurden gezeitet. Die meisten Stages waren vorher nicht bekannt, konnte werde trainiert noch besichtigt werden. Am Ende wurde die Zeiten addiert und Klausmann hat gewonnen (Naturgesetz, unumstößlich) 
Die Stages waren Teile eine 4x-Strecke, einer Downhillstrecke und unverbaute Trails irgendwo abseits von Winterberg durch den Wald.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2011)

angemessen wird es wohl nie von mir bewegt. ich werde mir aber mühe geben.
es freut sich schon auf den bk...

@furie: glückwunsch! hört sich interessant an.


----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Das Rennen bestand aus einer Rund, 17km 560hm. Auf der Runde gab es 6 Stages. Die gingen nur bergab und wurden gezeitet. Die meisten Stages waren vorher nicht bekannt, konnte werde trainiert noch besichtigt werden. Am Ende wurde die Zeiten addiert und Klausmann hat gewonnen (Naturgesetz, unumstößlich)
> Die Stages waren Teile eine 4x-Strecke, einer Downhillstrecke und unverbaute Trails irgendwo abseits von Winterberg durch den Wald.



hört sich echt interessant an. Wann und wo ist denn wieder sowas?


----------



## kawilli (3. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Das Rennen bestand aus einer Rund, 17km 560hm. Auf der Runde gab es 6 Stages. Die gingen nur bergab und wurden gezeitet. Die meisten Stages waren vorher nicht bekannt, konnte werde trainiert noch besichtigt werden. Am Ende wurde die Zeiten addiert und Klausmann hat gewonnen (Naturgesetz, unumstößlich)
> Die Stages waren Teile eine 4x-Strecke, einer Downhillstrecke und unverbaute Trails irgendwo abseits von Winterberg durch den Wald.



Hört sich echt interessant an. Wann und wo ist denn wieder sowas?   THX

sorry doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## McFlury (3. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich bin aber auf der Suche. Wenn ich etwas finde, poste ich es hier


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2011)

1400 startet an der alten oper die critical mass. wir sehen uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2011)

da ist der tag dann doch schon fast rum....die luft aufm alden war feucht heut morgen


----------



## Zilli (5. Juni 2011)

... kam was von den Reifen an Feuchtigkeit hoch oder war es doch die Luftfeuchtigkeit ?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... kam was von den Reifen an Feuchtigkeit hoch oder war es doch die Luftfeuchtigkeit ?



nix von unten, nur luftfeuchtigkeit und und eigene produktion


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2011)

Roberto hat einen guten 10 Platz gemacht, man muss dazu sagen das 8,9 und 10 nur einen Wimpernschlag trennten.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Roberto hat einen guten 10 Platz gemacht, man muss dazu sagen das 8,9 und 10 nur einen Wimpernschlag trennten.



respekt!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juni 2011)

Unser Roberto...herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! 
10. Platz find ich riesig.

Gruß 
HR


----------



## kawilli (6. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Unser Roberto...herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> 10. Platz find ich riesig.
> 
> Gruß
> HR



Finde ich auch und von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## roberto.d (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Danke wieder mal für die Glückwünsche, war auch ein geiles Wochenende. Mit der Platzierung bin ich natürlich zufrieden und die Zeit wae schon ganz nett, obwohl meine Ansprüche doch mehr und mehr wachsen und ich eigentlich noch etwas schneller sein wollte. Das ist mein Ziel fürs nächste Mal, einfach vor jeder Kurve noch etwas länger stehen lassen und dann wieder voll Gas geben. 

Hab hier mal ein nettes Bild von Doro was die Strecke, den Spaß und die "Action" etwas zeigt, viel Spaß damit:






Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juni 2011)

meinereiner war eben für ein stündchen mit dem neuen buckligen in der stadt unterwegs.
das rad funktioniert super- ich leider nicht. deshalb hab ich mir fest vorgenommen wieder etwas häufiger zu streeten und da dies alleine nicht soviel spass bringt wie in gesellschaft,
rufe ich hiermit zum mittun auf. viel aufwand brauchts nicht: ich war bereits nach ner guten stunde nassgeschwitzt wie ein drescher.

@roberto: vielleicht finden wir ja demnächst zum abendlichen gehüpfe zusammen.

ahoi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute ab ca. 16.30Uhr so zwei bis drei Stunden durch den Taunus zu touren?


----------



## Cepstrum (7. Juni 2011)

Halo McFlury,  also ich Zeit und Lust. Weis zwar nicht auf was ich mich einlasse bin aber für alles offen  16:30Uhr an der Hohemark? oder verabredet ihr euch hier per PN?  Gruß Cepstrum  PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch roberto.d


----------



## Alexson1985 (7. Juni 2011)

> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute ab ca. 16.30Uhr so zwei bis drei Stunden durch den Taunus zu touren?



Also da wär ich auch dabei. Wird es auch ein bisschen ruppig abwärts gehen oder eher tourig.

VG

Edit: Frage hat sich wohl erledigt.... Forum: Freireiter .
Bin dabei


----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte vor das Enduro (170mm FW) zu nehmen und dies dem entsprechend zu bewegen. Berg runter einwenig schneller als bergauf.

@Cepstrum: extra für heute angemeldet?


----------



## Cepstrum (7. Juni 2011)

Yup. Hoffentlich wird es nicht regnen. Der Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus. Leider sieht es bei mir eher andersrum aus: Bergauf schneller als bergab.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Berg runter einwenig schneller als bergauf.


 




da hätt ich mich doch heut mal drauf eingelassen....hab aber um 17:00 noch nen termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (7. Juni 2011)

Super. Bin dabei. Also 16.30 Hohemark?



> Leider sieht es bei mir eher andersrum aus: Bergauf schneller als bergab.



Was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hätt ich mich doch heut mal drauf eingelassen....hab aber um 17:00 noch nen termin



Wir schaffen das schon noch! Sag Du einfach mal ein Termin.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2011)

so morgen 8:30 


*grins...kriegen wir schon noch hin


----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so morgen 8:30
> 
> 
> *grins...kriegen wir schon noch hin



...aber doch nicht Nachts


----------



## roberto.d (7. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...aber doch nicht Nachts



Für mich ist Sonntag 10:30 Uhr schon fast zu früh 

Wäre ja auch gern heute dabei, aber komm nicht weg nach der Arbeit und der Wocheneinkauf muss heute auch noch nachgeholt werden. 

Aber es steht ja ein neues langes WE vor der Tür da werde ich fahren, also halltet Euch schon mal bereit.

@McFlury: Wenn alles passt versuche ich es auch schon mal am Donnerstagabend mit Rad fahren --> mal sehen was die Arbeit so zu lässt (alle anderen sind natürlich auch schon mal vorgewarnt  )


----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @McFlury: Wenn alles passt versuche ich es auch schon mal am Donnerstagabend mit Rad fahren --> mal sehen was die Arbeit so zu lässt (alle anderen sind natürlich auch schon mal vorgewarnt  )



Top! Ich werde aber auch nicht vor 17:30 Uhr los kommen können.


----------



## Alexson1985 (7. Juni 2011)

@ McFlury: Steht die Tour heute um 16.30h Hohemark? Früher oder später ginge bei mir auch, falls sich noch jemand anschließen wollte.


----------



## McFlury (7. Juni 2011)

Klar, ich  bin um 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark, ausser es blitzt und donnert!


----------



## Alexson1985 (8. Juni 2011)

So. Wollt mich nochmal kurz bei Cepstrum und vor allem bei McFlury für die nette Tour bedanken. Der Sturz war auch nicht weiter tragisch und die Route war der Hammer.

PS: Tempo war auch OK 

VG


----------



## Cepstrum (8. Juni 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schön zu hören das es dir gut geht. Mirhat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht und würde jederzeit wieder mit euch losziehen.

Für alle die am kommenden Sontag sich an der Hohemarktreffen wollen, es ist an diesem So. Bikemarathon von http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2011/ . Vielleicht sollte derTreffpunkt überdacht werden. Es wird wohl sehr voll. Die Route wird, soweit ich weiß,Richtung Feldberg, Sandplacken, Saalburg, usw. gehen. Der Altkönig wird wohlverschont bleiben  Übernehme aber keine Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (8. Juni 2011)

Falls ihr (außerhalb von diesem Wochenende) mal wieder ne Runde dreht, wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2011)

Cepstrum schrieb:


> Für alle die am kommenden Sontag sich an der Hohemarktreffen wollen, es ist an diesem So. Bikemarathon von http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2011/ . Vielleicht sollte derTreffpunkt überdacht werden. Es wird wohl sehr voll. Die Route wird, soweit ich weiß,Richtung Feldberg, Sandplacken, Saalburg, usw. gehen. Der Altkönig wird wohlverschont bleiben  Übernehme aber keine Gewähr.



die jungs und mädels vom marathon machen mir weniger sorgen, die fahren sicher nicht auf den wegen die uns spass machen

aber der hessentag, der macht mir sorgen 


@cepstrumpf: wasn mit deinen augen? ich mein wegen der schriftgröße


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2011)

morsche! 
hier treiben sich ja jede menge leute herum von denen ich bisher nichts gehört hab. wenn freireiten demnächst breitensport wird, tät es mich nicht wundern.
meinereiner war die letzen tage wohl doch ein wenig selten unterwegs, doch das wird sich ändern (auch wenn ich ab nächsten mittwoch wieder einer erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen muss). versprochen! habs mit flying robert heut abend besprochen.

ahoi.

ach, mcfury: demnächst darfst du mich auch mal wieder durch die felder und auen treiben.


----------



## Alexson1985 (9. Juni 2011)

Hey,

würde morgen nochmal gerne ein Ründchen im Taunus starten. Wollte so gegen 11h starten. Jemand Bock mitzukommen?

VG


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2011)

bei mir gehts morgen wohl erst gegen 1400. möchte auch gerne am sa was reissen- hat noch jemand lust auf bf? an der wernertanne war ich auch ne ewigkeit nicht...
am bk soll auch allerhand neues geshaped worden sein. der josy ist ein ganz fleissiger!


----------



## roberto.d (10. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> bei mir gehts morgen wohl erst gegen 1400. möchte auch gerne am sa was reissen- hat noch jemand lust auf bf? an der wernertanne war ich auch ne ewigkeit nicht...
> am bk soll auch allerhand neues geshaped worden sein. der josy ist ein ganz fleissiger!



Hi dschugaschwili, also ich will am Samstag auf jeden Fall aufs Rad, wird aber wohl eher erst Mittag/Nachmittag. BF oder eher noch BK klingen für mich schon mal ganz gut, bin aber insgesamt noch offen für alle Ideen. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Alexson1985 (10. Juni 2011)

> bei mir gehts morgen wohl erst gegen 1400. möchte auch gerne am sa was reissen- hat noch jemand lust auf bf? an der wernertanne war ich auch ne ewigkeit nicht...



Muss am späten Nachmittag noch wohin, weshalb mir 14h ein wenig knapp scheint. Sorry.
Aber am Samstag wäre ich mit von der Partie. BK hört sich prima an, für BF bräuchte ich ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit.

VG


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2011)

na das wäre doch schön, wenn eine gemeinsame aktion klappen würde. nach bf, was men favorit ist, sollten wir beizeiten starten wegen des we-verkehrs. prinzipiell ist mittags aber auch ok. wir könnten zu dritt im ulle fahren. das wetter so ganz brauchbar werden. bk ist für mich auch ok, doch die anfahrt auf dem buckligen hardtail wird wohl nicht so zügig bei mir ablaufen...

also sagt bescheid!

ahoi.


----------



## McFlury (10. Juni 2011)

Ich werde wohl am Samstag nach Beerfelden. Auto ist aber schon voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (10. Juni 2011)

> na das wäre doch schön, wenn eine gemeinsame aktion klappen würde. nach bf, was men favorit ist, sollten wir beizeiten starten wegen des we-verkehrs. prinzipiell ist mittags aber auch ok. wir könnten zu dritt im ulle fahren. das wetter so ganz brauchbar werden. bk ist für mich auch ok, doch die anfahrt auf dem buckligen hardtail wird wohl nicht so zügig bei mir ablaufen...



Also ich wäre dabei. Habe auch eben gesehen, dass ich mir Rücken- und Brustprotektoren vor Ort ausleihen kann. Startzeitmäßig bin ich ganz flexibel. Aber wer oder was ist ein "Ulle"? 



> Ich werde wohl am Samstag nach Beerfelden. Auto ist aber schon voll.


Na dann sehn´wir uns da ja. Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren, dass die Strecke mit meinem Bike fahrbar ist  Aber wir werden ja sehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2011)

Der ulle ist mein treues Gefährt. Abfahrtszeit müssen wir wohl von Roberto abhängig machen.


----------



## roberto.d (10. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Der ulle ist mein treues Gefährt. Abfahrtszeit müssen wir wohl von Roberto abhängig machen.



Hi, ich komme morgen nicht vor 14 Uhr von zu Hause weg. Ich denke das ist leider zu spät für Beerfelden. Ich würde daher wohl eher entspannt zum BK fahren. 

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.

Sorry und Grüße Roberto.


----------



## kawilli (10. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na das wäre doch schön, wenn eine gemeinsame aktion klappen würde. nach bf, was men favorit ist, sollten wir beizeiten starten wegen des we-verkehrs. prinzipiell ist mittags aber auch ok. wir könnten zu dritt im ulle fahren. das wetter so ganz brauchbar werden. bk ist für mich auch ok, doch die anfahrt auf dem buckligen hardtail wird wohl nicht so zügig bei mir ablaufen...
> 
> also sagt bescheid!
> 
> ahoi.



Hi Tom wann hattest du denn geplant nach BF zu fahren? Also ich würde gerne mitmischen, hängt aber von der Zeit ab. Ich komme nicht vor 11:00 hier weg und falls ihr nicht unbedingt den Hahn krähen hören wollt, wäre ich dabei. Ansonsten klinke ich mich bei Roberto und BK mit ein. Die Zeit kommt mir eher entgegen. Sag mal bitte Bescheid.


----------



## maverick65 (10. Juni 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen neuen Rahmen (bissi grÃ¶Ãer als der alte) fÃ¼rÂ´s Poison bestellt, also kann ich auch bald wieder fahren 

DAS waren noch Zeiten, da warÂ´n mer noch jung und hÃ¼bsch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jvc69RWdGk"]YouTube        - âªHimself Hometown Stairs HT 2_2 Slowmo.AVIâ¬â[/nomedia]

GruÃ Mav


----------



## McFlury (10. Juni 2011)

Ich werde Samtag doch nicht nach BF fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (10. Juni 2011)

@dschugaschwilli:

Wann wolltest Du denn morgen los? 11h klingt für mich iO. Achja, Treffpunkt müsste ich noch wissen.

VG


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme morgen nicht vor 14 Uhr von zu Hause weg. Ich denke das ist leider zu spät für Beerfelden. Ich würde daher wohl eher entspannt zum BK fahren.
> 
> Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.
> 
> Sorry und Grüße Roberto.



Zum BK würde ich gerne mal mitkommen und morgen Nachmittag sieht es zeitlich ganz gut aus


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2011)

Passt es euch um 1130 am schaumainkai1? Dann Bikes verladen und los. Sind dann gegen 1300 in Bf. Krawalli parkt auf meinem parkt auf meinem Parkplatz, dann hab ich abends keinen stress mit unnötiger Rumkurferei.


----------



## Alexson1985 (10. Juni 2011)

11.30h ist super. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht's mit genossen krawalli aus?


----------



## kawilli (11. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit genossen krawalli aus?



Bin dabei 11:30 am Schaumainkai. Hast du denn noch Platz im Ulle ansonsten fahr ich selbst.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Juni 2011)

na, dann wird ja alles gut... 
bis gleich.


----------



## visionthing (11. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## kawilli (11. Juni 2011)

Also war mal wieder ein schöner Tag in BF. Danke an Tom für das Shuttlen und Alex war auch super unterwegs.
Das Knie tut zwar immer mehr weh aber ich kann es ja wieder die nächsten Tage auskurieren. Vielleicht geht nächste Woche auch mal ne Nachmittagsrunde nach Feierabend. Bis dann Ciao


----------



## Downhiller16 (11. Juni 2011)

ist jemand morgen in offenbach im bombenkrater ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (14. Juni 2011)

Will Heute Abend noch wer fahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Will Heute Abend noch wer fahren?



wollen schon, aber bei mir ist schlecht. hast mal in den himmel geschaut?


----------



## racejo (14. Juni 2011)

Regen ist doch nett. Endlich mal Abwechslung


----------



## racejo (14. Juni 2011)

Will wer Morgen?


----------



## maverick65 (15. Juni 2011)

Brauche eure Hilfe: will mir ein 2. Bike/Hardtail aufbauen. Genug Brocken fliegen hier noch rum. Will kein Dirt-Bike! Eher was für Taunus und co, wenn möglich auch meine alte Z1=150mm verarbeiten. Hätte jemand von euch einen Rahmenvorschlag?


----------



## McFlury (15. Juni 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Brauche eure Hilfe: will mir ein 2. Bike/Hardtail aufbauen. Genug Brocken fliegen hier noch rum. Will kein Dirt-Bike! Eher was für Taunus und co, wenn möglich auch meine alte Z1=150mm verarbeiten. Hätte jemand von euch einen Rahmenvorschlag?



Ich habe mir so etwas gute Erfahrung gemacht. Mit 135mm fährt er sich ganz gut.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Astro-Rahmen-MTB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a498166b


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Juni 2011)

@furie: bisher hab ich nur highend unter deinem hintern gesehen.


----------



## McFlury (16. Juni 2011)

...ist meine Winterschlampe


----------



## roberto.d (16. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @furie: bisher hab ich nur highend unter deinem hintern gesehen.





McFlury schrieb:


> ...ist meine Winterschlampe



McFlury macht doch auf jeden Bike ne gute Figur 

Aber mal zur Sache, wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus? Ist einer von Euch mal wieder mit auf dem Bike untewegs. Ich habe bei McFlury schon den Ruf das Ihr mich nicht leiden könnt, weil ihr nicht mit mir (uns) fahrt. Samstag wäre wieder die Gelegenheit. 10:30 Uhr ist die momentane Startzeit. Wo wird noch bekannt gegeben. 

Sonntag wäre ich dann noch für etwas hopsen zu haben (BK oder doch ne Cityrunde)

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2011)

Hmm, wir hatte für's Wochenende Beerfelle im Kopf, aber bei der Wettervorhersage suche ich schonmal die Schwimmflügel raus. 
Bin von den letzten Wochen wohl zu sehr verwöhnt.


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Juni 2011)

hi, WE is leider schon wieder verplant... geht nix!


----------



## McFlury (17. Juni 2011)

@ roberto.d
Die kommen schon wieder alle mit Ausreden :-(


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juni 2011)

@roberto: bin für beide aktionen zu haben. nimmst du mich am samstag mit raus?

ahoi.


----------



## xtccc (17. Juni 2011)

ich wäre am samstag auch mit dabei !..und sonntag auch !


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juni 2011)

na bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (17. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @roberto: bin für beide aktionen zu haben. nimmst du mich am samstag mit raus?
> 
> ahoi.



Ja klar nehme ich Dich mit. Dann bis morgen 10 Uhr bei mir dann sind wir pünktlich 10:30 Uhr am Startpunkt



McFlury schrieb:


> @ roberto.d
> Die kommen schon wieder alle mit Ausreden :-(



Da hat Dein Anstacheln wohl doch geholfen. 



xtccc schrieb:


> ich wäre am samstag auch mit dabei !..und sonntag auch !



Hi super, das freut mich das Du auch dabei bist.

Hier unser Treffpunkt für 10:30 Uhr:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...19205&t=h&z=16

(HM ist uns zu Mainstream  , nein ist ein Spaß, hat sich einfach so ergeben)

Was wir dann Sonntag machen können wir ja morgen auf der Runde bequatschen

Freu mich, Grüße Roberto.


----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ja klar nehme ich Dich mit. Dann bis morgen 10 Uhr bei mir dann sind wir pünktlich 10:30 Uhr am Startpunkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sch... bin entweder zu doof oder der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht. Wär auch gerne dabei, wenn ihr nicht tausende von Hm hochballert wie die Angeschossenen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> J
> Hier unser Treffpunkt für 10:30 Uhr:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...19205&t=h&z=16



2,5 std anfahrt, ist mir definitiv zu lang.....euch viel spaß


----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2,5 std anfahrt, ist mir definitiv zu lang.....euch viel spaß



könnte mir bitte mal jemand verklickern wo dieser Treffpunkt nun ist, Google Maps zeigt mir nur jedes mal Wo ich mich gerade befinde.


----------



## McFlury (17. Juni 2011)

So, bei Roberto ist irgenwie ein teil des Links abhanden gekommen:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.195...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

(grüner Pfeil)

Oder wer ein Navi hat: 50.195279   8.522890.
Der Standort ist auch nur 300m von einem Pumptrack entfernt


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2011)

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einer Magura Louise BAT ?


----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> So, bei Roberto ist irgenwie ein teil des Links abhanden gekommen:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.195...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl
> 
> ...



So geht das schon besser Also wenn ich morgen früh rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme bin ich dabei, aber bitte Altherrentempo
@Luca: wie bist du denn auf 2,5 Std Anfahrt gekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Luca: wie bist du denn auf 2,5 Std Anfahrt gekommen?



wenn man auf den link drückt ist der treffpunkt langula...
dann routenplaner neu-isenburg -> langula=2,5 std


----------



## kawilli (17. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn man auf den link drückt ist der treffpunkt langula...
> dann routenplaner neu-isenburg -> langula=2,5 std



der Link war ja auch Kacke nimm den Neuen der geht.


----------



## roberto.d (17. Juni 2011)

ups, da war mein link ja wirklich irgendwie verkehrt, sorry, aber McFlury hat ja zum Glück schon alles richtig gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (18. Juni 2011)

planänderung bei mir...nehm den weiltalbus um 11:18


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juni 2011)

morsche. planänderung auch bei mir: habs gestern zum skatspiel so übertrieben, dass ich für heute den schwanz einziehen muss. sorry!

@roberto: du brauchst somit nicht meiner zu harren.


----------



## kawilli (18. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche. planänderung auch bei mir: habs gestern zum skatspiel so übertrieben, dass ich für heute den schwanz einziehen muss. sorry!
> 
> @roberto: du brauchst somit nicht meiner zu harren.



Sorry bin zwar aufgestanden aber noch nicht wach und der Kopf und die Beine schlafen noch. Ich werd mich auch ausklinken, aber vielleicht geht heute Nachmittag noch ne Runde. Asche auf mein Haupt aber ich glaube ich werde alt. Früher war ich nicht so fertig nach so ner Nacht.


----------



## McFlury (18. Juni 2011)

Hey, was ist los! Hatte auch einen mittelschweren Getränkeunfall, sitze aber in 5min auf dem Rad


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2011)

Erst antäuschen, dann kneifen? 
Scheint so, als ob McFlurry und roberto recht hatten mit Ihren Befürchtungen. 

Ausschlafen war heute morgen aber auch mal schön, auch ohne gestern mit ein paar Promille kollidiert zu sein.


----------



## xtccc (18. Juni 2011)

war nix mit kneifen..wenn man denkt dass man fertig is, fahren einem die beiden über den weg und man muss wieder ein stück mit hochstrampeln ;-)


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2011)

Und dem Anschein Deiner Klamotten nach war es ja auch gar nicht so schlammig. 

...ich hasse Hibike. Wollten "nur" was abholen, hatten aber wohl zu viel Zeit...


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2011)

Ach Schatz, ist doch fast immer so wenn wir bei Hibike sind, wann kommen wir da schon mal mit nur 1-2 Sachen raus


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2011)

Wir sind auch schonmal mit leeren Händen wieder raus gekommen...
...einmal. 
Ansonsten sehe ich den Laden als persönlichen Angriff auf unser Bankkonto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (18. Juni 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> war nix mit kneifen..wenn man denkt dass man fertig is, fahren einem die beiden über den weg und man muss wieder ein stück mit hochstrampeln ;-)



 war doch aber noch schön und das obwohl ich mir noch einen Pferdekuss am oberschenkel eingefangen habe (zum Glück hinterm Baum, so hats keiner gesehen  ) Auf jeden Fall kennst Du jetzt McFlury und mit Ihm macht es immer Spaß.



ratte schrieb:


> Wir sind auch schonmal mit leeren Händen wieder raus gekommen...
> ...einmal.
> Ansonsten sehe ich den Laden als persönlichen Angriff auf unser Bankkonto.



Ich komme da auch nie ohne was raus und wenn es nur ein kleines Tool ist, für das neue Innenlager, wo die neue Kurbel dran kommt, damit ich die neuen Pedale dran schrauben kann, sonst ruschen meinen neuen Schuhe, die blöderweise nicht mehr zur Farbe meiner Gabel passen und die neue Gabel hat neues Schaftmaß.....blöd....na dann doch noch einen neuer Rahmen, da passt natürlich nicht die alte verranste Schaltung dran...........Was wollte ich eigentlich beim Hibike......


So, nun aber gleich für morgen: 12 Uhr am Eisernen Steg auf der Sachenhäuser Seite zum Start in den BK. Sollte es etwas mehr regnen, dann können wir ja noch kurzfristig auf Cityrunde umschwenken

Grüße Roberto und Mountainbiken ist geil.


----------



## Ghostriders (18. Juni 2011)

war eine ganz nette Runde trotz dem "stück" hochstrampeln, gerne mal wieder.

Grüße Heiko


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juni 2011)

bei diesem wetter sollten wir doch eher auf die city zurückgreifen. 
na, dann bis gleich.


----------



## roberto.d (19. Juni 2011)

@dschugaschwili, xtccc: Coole Runde heute und wir hätten uns so geärget, wenn wir nicht gefahren wären.

@dschugaschwili: Dein hartes Buckliges ist wirklich cool, war echt übrrascht wie entspannt sich das fahren lässt und dabei trotzdem so wendig ist. 

Guten Start allen in die neue kurze  Woche.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juni 2011)

ja, war sehr amüsant.

http://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/4/2/5/1/2/_/video/IMG_0484MOV-h.m4v


----------



## Alexson1985 (20. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

hätte heute ggf. jemand Lust auf eine Runde im Taunus? 
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.

VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich heute Abend eine Runde drehen, mache das aber noch etwas vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juni 2011)

bei mir wirds heute nur ne cityrunde.

@hopi: ich werde das harte bucklige wohl singlespeeden. hast du nen ritzelgrössenvorschlag bei einem 34er kb? danke.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi: ich werde das harte bucklige wohl singlespeeden. hast du nen ritzelgrössenvorschlag bei einem 34er kb? danke.



 

So richtig? Also eins vorne eins hinten.  Halte ich für unklug, Du wirst immer die falsche Übersetzung haben. Kettenspanner brauchst Du auch, also welchen Vorteil erwartest Du. Sonst würde ich sagen 36 : 13


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juni 2011)

ich meine doch den dirter- das jackal. dachte an 34:16.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2011)

Ach so, ne, 30 oder 28 : 11 wenn Du mal Grinden willst, ist das andere zu groß


----------



## Alexson1985 (20. Juni 2011)

Ok, sollte dennoch -trotz des Wetters- jemand Lust auf eine Runde haben: bin um 17h an der Hohemark.


----------



## McFlury (20. Juni 2011)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Ok, sollte dennoch -trotz des Wetters- jemand Lust auf eine Runde haben: bin um 17h an der Hohemark.



Respekt!!! Mir ist das zu nass


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2011)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Ok, sollte dennoch -trotz des Wetters- jemand Lust auf eine Runde haben: bin um 17h an der Hohemark.



mir ist nicht nass genug...da geh ich doch lieber in die sauna


----------



## Alexson1985 (20. Juni 2011)

Man ist doch eh fast die ganze Zeit unter Bäumen...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2011)

bei uns sagt man im wald regnets zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Zumindest staubt's nicht so.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich will am Freitag in irgendeinen Bikepark! Noch jemand Lust? Bin für Vorschläge offen


----------



## visionthing (20. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre evtl. dabei wenn ich bis dahin meine Kiste zusammengeschraubt habe.


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich will am Freitag in irgendeinen Bikepark! Noch jemand Lust? Bin für Vorschläge offen



hi, da kann ich mal wieder nicht. samstag plane ich aber winterberg - falls noch jemand da ist...


----------



## Freehand (20. Juni 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi, da kann ich mal wieder nicht. samstag plane ich aber winterberg - falls noch jemand da ist...




Auf Winterberg hätte ich auch mal wieder lust oder wie wars mal mit Willingen. Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## roberto.d (20. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich will am Freitag in irgendeinen Bikepark! Noch jemand Lust? Bin für Vorschläge offen



Freitag klingt ja ganz gut, aber mich hat Todtnau so angefixt das ich mit näherliegenden Parks gerade so meine Probleme habe. 
Da ich aber auch was machen möchte werde ich mal weiter mitlesen bis ich mich entschieden habe.  Was neues wäre ja auch cool.




DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi, da kann ich mal wieder nicht. samstag plane ich aber winterberg - falls noch jemand da ist...



Samstag nach Winterberg halte ich für ne gewagte Idee. Da wird sicherlich viel los sein. Wobei der neue Single Trail ja ganz lustig aussah.


----------



## McFlury (20. Juni 2011)

Freitag nach Winterberg oder Villingen würde ich mit kommen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Samstag nach Winterberg halte ich für ne gewagte Idee. Da wird sicherlich viel los sein. Wobei der neue Single Trail ja ganz lustig aussah.



Idee kam weil ich Freitag 1h nördlich von WiBe auf nem Junggesellenabschied unterwegs bin. Wär dann auf der Rückfahrt am Samstag quasi ein "Stopover"...


----------



## visionthing (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, Freitag Winterberg halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. Am Samstag wird es bestimmt brutal voll werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (20. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Freitag nach Winterberg oder Villingen würde ich mit kommen.



na das könnte ja tatsächlich noch ne größere Gruppen werden, wäre cool, aber vielleicht sollte ich dann nicht mit kommen sonst springen wieder alle ab weil mich keiner leiden kann 



DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Idee kam weil ich Freitag 1h nördlich von WiBe auf nem Junggesellenabschied unterwegs bin. Wär dann auf der Rückfahrt am Samstag quasi ein "Stopover"...



ja, dass kann ich natürlich verstehen, aber fall nicht vom rad nach dem junggesellenabend


----------



## xtccc (21. Juni 2011)

samstag nach WiBe ? ihr steht wohl gerne wartend in der botanik rum  ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> samstag nach WiBe ? ihr steht wohl gerne wartend in der botanik rum  ?



Hast du Freitag frei???


----------



## kawilli (21. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hast du Freitag frei???



Also ich hab Freitag frei und würde auch nach Winterberg mitfahren. Jetzt muß nur das Wetter noch mitspielen, im Moment siehts ja eher armselig aus.


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also ich hab Freitag frei und würde auch nach Winterberg mitfahren. Jetzt muß nur das Wetter noch mitspielen, im Moment siehts ja eher armselig aus.



Winterberg bei Regen und Schlamm  da macht die DH erst richtig Spaß


----------



## xtccc (21. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hast du Freitag frei???



leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Winterberg bei Regen und Schlamm  da macht die DH erst richtig Spaß



Mag sein, aber die Holzelemente bleiben einem verwehrt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2011)

Hat Beerfelden am Freitag eigentlich offen?? Wenn regnet würde ich nämlich lieber dorthin fahren


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2011)

hab gehört, dass bf auch am brückentag geöffnet hat.

ahoi.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab gehört, dass bf auch am brückentag geöffnet hat.
> 
> ahoi.



very very gut


----------



## maverick65 (21. Juni 2011)

Nimmt mich jemand mit? Meine Speicherkarte langweilt sich...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juni 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nimmt mich jemand mit? Meine Speicherkarte langweilt sich...
> 
> Gruß Mav



In meinem Wagen hast du immer einen Platz 
Dann lass uns mal abwarten wie das Wetter so wird....allerdings werde ich auch bei schlechtem Wetter nach BF fahren. 
Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (22. Juni 2011)

Danke, sag einfach bescheid oder maile. Werde morgen Abend aber erst gegen 22:15 heme sein, Schichtbrot halt....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Danke, sag einfach bescheid oder maile. Werde morgen Abend aber erst gegen 22:15 heme sein, Schichtbrot halt....



Hey Mav,
ich wollte morgen so gegen 9Uhr los....willst du wieder zu mir kommen oder soll ich dich abholen?

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich sonst noch jemand morgen in Beerfelden???


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2011)

wir überlegen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (23. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich sonst noch jemand morgen in Beerfelden???



Nein, hab gerade keine Lust auf Beerfelden aber Euc viel Spaß.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Nein, hab gerade keine Lust auf Beerfelden aber Euc viel Spaß.
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Schade!


----------



## kawilli (23. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich sonst noch jemand morgen in Beerfelden???



ja ich aber ich komme etwas später nach, 09:00 ist mir etwas zu früh. Denke mal ich bin so gegen 11:00 da. Also bis morgen.


----------



## kawilli (23. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schade!



Nochmal Schade


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> ja ich aber ich komme etwas später nach, 09:00 ist mir etwas zu früh. Denke mal ich bin so gegen 11:00 da. Also bis morgen.



Cool! Ich werde auch nicht um 9 da sein, sondern um 9 losfahren.
Dann bis morgen


----------



## visionthing (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mein Rad leider noch nicht fertig. Euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## maverick65 (23. Juni 2011)

Muß leider absagen: habe mir einen Wolf geholt und kann kaum laufen. 
Sorry.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Muß leider absagen: habe mir einen Wolf geholt und kann kaum laufen.
> Sorry.



Schade schade schade....


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. Juni 2011)

Der Wolf würde sich im Odenwald bestimmt wohl fühlen 

Heute war es in Beerfelden den ganzen Tag trocken und nach dem Regen der letzten Tage erstaunliche gut zu fahren. Allen Fahrern morgen viel Spass dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (24. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schade schade schade....



Sch... muß leider auch absagen. Ich war gestern klettern und heute und heute schmerzt mein besch.... Knie wieder. Daher werde ich heute mal ein Schonprogramm machen und gemütlich in der Ebene fahren. Trotzdem euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich war gestern klettern und heute und heute schmerzt mein besch.... Knie wieder.



Vor so einem wichtigen Termin geht man ja auch nicht mehr Klettern   man man man, wie die Kinder


----------



## kawilli (24. Juni 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Vor so einem wichtigen Termin geht man ja auch nicht mehr Klettern   man man man, wie die Kinder



Schäm Schäm bitte nicht schimpfen Papi ich machs bestimmt auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2011)

An alle Wolfsfänger, Klettermaxe und Daheimgebliebenen:
Hier ist geiles Wetter, der Park ist so gut wie leer und die Strecke sehr griffig 
Ich hoffe ich hab euch jetzt neidisch gemacht 

Gruß aus BF


----------



## maverick65 (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, hast du. Danke


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab den Ausflug in den Park gut überstanden....war ein geiler Tag.
@Hopi und Ratte: Seid ihr noch lange dageblieben? Ich bin so gegen 15:30 gefahrn.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2011)

Daheim, frisch geduscht, mit ein paar Schrammen, aber noch am Stück.  
Erst den Double auf der Grünen viel zu kurz , aber oben geblieben und dann Abflug im Steinfeld. 
Aber der Tag war auch schon dermaßen sch**** gestartet... 
Wir sind so gegen 18 Uhr abgehauen, haben aber auch viel gequatscht und wenig gefahren.

Sag mal, klappert Dein Torque immer so? Kammst mal an uns vorbei (Kicker/Table/Steinfeldchen-Kombination am Liftende) und das hörte sich etwas unsanft an.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Daheim, frisch geduscht, mit ein paar Schrammen, aber noch am Stück.
> Erst den Double auf der Grünen viel zu kurz , aber oben geblieben und dann Abflug im Steinfeld.
> Aber der Tag war auch schon dermaßen sch**** gestartet...
> Wir sind so gegen 18 Uhr abgehauen, haben aber auch viel gequatscht und wenig gefahren.
> ...



Das Ding klappert an allen Ecken und Enden 
Ist halt schon ein bisschen durchgerockt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2011)

habsch bei den hochtouren gefunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDh...be        - âªEl Camino del Rey [High Qualit

und da gibts welche die dort mit dem bike fahren


----------



## ratte (25. Juni 2011)

Nicht für Geld und Gute Worte.
Das bröselt einem doch unter den Füßen davon...

Dann lieber kontrolliert irgendwo Runterhüpfen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habsch bei den hochtouren gefunden
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDh...be        - âªEl Camino del Rey [High Qualit
> 
> und da gibts welche die dort mit dem bike fahren



Die haben ja wohl ein Ei am wandern!!!


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juni 2011)

Für kurz entschlossene: 13 Uhr HM zu ner kleinen Regenendurorunde  oder auch Reifentest und Balancetraining genannt.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## ratte (25. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Die haben ja wohl ein Ei am wandern!!!


Hey, das haben Frauen regelmäßig, trotzdem muss ich mir das nicht geben.


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juni 2011)

Man muss gar nicht so weit weg um Spaß zu haben, schade dass heute keiner mit unterwegs war, dabei macht es doch beim dem Wetter so richtig Freude. Hier das Endergebnis:






Grüße Roberto.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Juni 2011)

ich hab die ********rei... hoffentlich ists kein ehec, hab keine lust das jemand meine küche aufräumt!


----------



## visionthing (26. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Wollte nur mal kurz verkünden das meine neue Kiste fertig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (26. Juni 2011)

boaaaaah...bombe !


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Juni 2011)

sehr chic


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!!!


----------



## kawilli (27. Juni 2011)

very nice


----------



## visionthing (27. Juni 2011)

freut mich. Es bekommt noch neue Bremsen weil die Codes leider den Geist aufgeben und auch schon ganz schön fertig aussehen, sonst bleibt es erstmal genau so.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. Juni 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Wollte nur mal kurz verkünden das meine neue Kiste fertig ist!



Niccce... und der Teufel Steckt im Detail: die bunten UCI-Worldcup-Streifen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Juni 2011)

Geht was am Sonntag? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust 
Noch jemand?


----------



## maverick65 (27. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich Schwuchteltour=Winterstein mit MissQuax und Meister Alex, habe endlich meine Gabel zurück vom Service..


----------



## Meister Alex (27. Juni 2011)

.... Bei mir klappts nur am Samstag mit der Fahrerei.....
Sonntag bin ich schon anderweitig gebunden..."
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (27. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Geht was am Sonntag? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust
> Noch jemand?



sind (schon wieder) auf ner hochzeit... es ist ein graus!


----------



## wartool (28. Juni 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> freut mich. Es bekommt noch neue Bremsen weil die Codes leider den Geist aufgeben und auch schon ganz schön fertig aussehen, sonst bleibt es erstmal genau so.



Brauchst du zufällig fast neue Code-Sättel? Oder machen die Griffe schlapp?
Habe noch 2 Sättel abzugeben.. bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juni 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> sind (schon wieder) auf ner hochzeit... es ist ein graus!



Oh mein Gott....wenn das so weiter geht, dann bist du bald der Nächste!


----------



## visionthing (28. Juni 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Brauchst du zufällig fast neue Code-Sättel? Oder machen die Griffe schlapp?



Sorry kein Interesse, bei meinen Codes macht alles schlapp vor allem die Geberkolben. Was die fahrerei angeht, bin ich dieses WE leider mal wieder nicht verfügbar, es sieht generell recht eng aus bis zum Urlaub. Aber würde natürlich gern mal wieder mit euch fahren gehen.


----------



## roberto.d (28. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Geht was am Sonntag? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust
> Noch jemand?



Bei mir geht bestimmt was (vermutlich Samstag und Sonntag).  Werde mich aber wohl erst Ende der Woche entscheiden was genau ich mache. Mal sehen was hier für Vorschläge kommen.


----------



## McFlury (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am Wochenende vermutlich raus. 
Samstag werde ich einen alten Kumpel durch den Taunus fahren. Da werde ich aber froh sein, wenn ich das bergauf überlebe, es könnte etwas schneller werden.
Sonntag ist Familentag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (28. Juni 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende vermutlich raus.
> Samstag werde ich einen alten Kumpel durch den Taunus fahren. Da werde ich aber froh sein, wenn ich das bergauf überlebe, es könnte etwas schneller werden.
> Sonntag ist Familentag



Schade!


----------



## DrMainhattan (28. Juni 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott....wenn das so weiter geht, dann bist du bald der Nächste!



Haha, sprichst Du aus Erfahrung?! Aber dieses Jahr wird's nix, sind auf sovielen Hochzeiten, da ist kein Wochenende über.....


----------



## maverick65 (28. Juni 2011)

@Roberto: wie wäre es am Samstag mit einer Runde Winterstein. Meister Alex und MissQuax kommen auch mit. Allerdings sind wir keine Locals, müssen auch bissi Trail suchen. Mal gucken was ich für GPS-Tracks finde. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## McFlury (28. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte euch ein paar Tracks der lohnenden Trails geben.


----------



## maverick65 (28. Juni 2011)

Na gerne doch, gib!


----------



## Meister Alex (28. Juni 2011)

Hört sich gut an, brenne bisher nur den Turmtrail mit einem Kollegen runter. Naja, neulich haben wir noch einen vielversprechenden Trail unterhalb der A-Line entdeckt.... Leider hatte ich nur das 100er Fully unterm Hintern.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (29. Juni 2011)

Kann gut sein das es dieser Trail ist, da führt dann ein Weg zur A5. Diesen sind wir neulich auch gefahren, dann am Segelflugplatz vorbei, rein in den Wald und am Waldrand runter zum Golfplatz von Nauheim. Auch sehr schön...
Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werden wir am Samstag gegen 14:00 Uhr dort den Aufstieg zum Winterstein/Steinkopf in Angriff nehmen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann, auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

jepp, das ist der tannenhoftrail, nach diesem fährt man ein stück auf aspahlt unter der autobahn durch. der trail am waldrand zum golfplatz bot mal etwas mehr, wird aber aufgrund seiner exponierten lage einmal im jahr von hindernissen aller art geräumt. 14.00 uhr klingt schon mal gut, wo startet ihr denn genau?

ps: wenn ihr in bad nauheim starten wollt, gibt es auch die möglichkeit am waldhaus da capo zu parken. von da könnte man ohne strassenkontakt zum winterstein hochradeln.

pss: war jemand von euch letzten sonntag am winterstein? habe an anderer stelle 1 bikerin und 1 biker getroffen, die auch eher ortsfremd waren.


----------



## Meister Alex (29. Juni 2011)

Also ich wars nicht, wenn dann bin ich da mit einem Kollegen aus FB (Blaues Specialized Stumpjumper). Wo wir starten werden weiß ich selbst noch nicht, muüssen wir untereeinander noch absprechen.
Waldhaus, ist das da wo das Eisstadion ist, oder verwechsele ich das jetzt mit dem Teichhaus? War vor kurzem erst dienstlich dort in der Nähe, der asphaltierte Weg am Eisstadion endet vor einer Schranke neben dem Golfplatz. Könnte man da auch parken, oder ist das eher für`s fahren ungünstig?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

du meinst das teichhaus, das ist auch gut, man fährt dann eben ein paar meter mehr. die auffahrt von da ist aber nicht so prall. die alternative vom waldhaus (das ist in der nähe des waldsportplatzes) bietet die möglichkeit eine trailigen auffahrt bis fast auf den winterstein. ich schick' dir mal meine mobil-nr. per pn, dann würde ich mich über einen anruf freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (29. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, Anruf kommt spätestens am Samstag bevor es losgeht.
Denk bitte dran, wir sind alles keine Konditionstiere und shuttleverwöhnt. Du weißt schon: Ab Mai fährt immer der Weiltalbus von der Hohemark bis auf den Sandplacken.....

Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

na dann parkt nicht am teichhaus....  ich wollte vorhin auch schon schreiben, dass ich bergauf eher länger brauche. bergrunter übrigens auch.... und überhaupt bin ich nie der erste!


----------



## Meister Alex (29. Juni 2011)

... na dann hätten wir schonmal geklärt, dass wir am WALDHAUS parken.
@ Mrs. Quax & maverick: Macht euch schon mal einen Knoten bezüglich des Parkplatzes ins Ohr! Ist ja auch recht leicht zu finden denke ich mal.....
Fehlt nur noch die Uhrzeit, aber das bekommen wir bestimmt auch noch hin!
Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=waldhaus+bad+nauheim&fb=1&gl=de&hq=waldhaus&hnear=0x47bcfdd8dcacb2f3:0x422435029b0a2d0,Bad+Nauheim&ei=6x4LTtyHI9HDswabrcm6Dg&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CAQQtgM


----------



## Meister Alex (29. Juni 2011)

.... jupp, das hat google auch bei mir ausgespuckt! 
Übrigens wird es bei mir auch nix vor zwölf, will mir ja nicht den Zorn von Frau und Kind aufhalsen....

Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

passt!


----------



## maverick65 (29. Juni 2011)

yep passt auch bei mir. klasse das wir ´nen Local haben 

Gruß Mav


----------



## roberto.d (29. Juni 2011)

Hm Winterstein klingt eigentlich gut, aber ich muss mal sehen wie es bei mir mit der Zeit passt. Ich sag noch bescheid.

@oldrizzo: Wäre ja cool wenn wir mal zusammen fahren, ist von den anderen auch jemand dabei oder sind sie woanders unterwegs?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2011)

ja der herr d.,

tja, das mit den andern jungs ist immer sone sache. vor allem in diesem jahr fahre ich meistens alleine, irgendwie passt immer irgendwas nicht: der tag, das wetter, die zeit, die arbeit, andere hobbys etc. längere touren fahren ohnehin nur 3 von den 6 dir aus todtnau bekannten.  aber komm' doch einfach mit, dann sehen wir ja, ob und wer sich noch anschliesst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (29. Juni 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja der herr d.,
> 
> tja, das mit den andern jungs ist immer sone sache. vor allem in diesem jahr fahre ich meistens alleine, irgendwie passt immer irgendwas nicht: der tag, das wetter, die zeit, die arbeit, andere hobbys etc. längere touren fahren ohnehin nur 3 von den 6 dir aus todtnau bekannten.  aber komm' doch einfach mit, dann sehen wir ja, ob und wer sich noch anschliesst.



Ich schau mal was mein Zeitplan zulässt. Wenn es fest steht könnt Ihr ja auf alle Fälle mal den Startzeutpunkt posten.


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2011)

Hey!

also wenn die ganze Freireiterprominenz mal auf einem Haufen versammelt ist...
würde ich mich wenn es meine Zeit hergibt vielleicht auch mal anschließen wollen...
war bisher nur 1-2 mal aufm Winterstein - einer meiner Kollegen wohnt in der Nähe und wäre bestimmt auch dabei.
wäre das ok für Euch?


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

...ich verspreche auch, nur wirklich notwendige auffahrtshöhenmeter einzubauen, nicht so wie die letzte freireiter-winterstein-tour, wo ich den begriff tour zu wörtlich genommen hatte. 
es wird nur bergauf gefahren, um wieder runter zu fahren. shuttlen ist hier nicht wirklich eine option, also müssen wir schon ein bisschen klettern. aber da das nicht wirklich hoch hier ist, kann man auch schieben.


----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja der herr d.,
> 
> tja, das mit den andern jungs ist immer sone sache. vor allem in diesem jahr fahre ich meistens alleine, irgendwie passt immer irgendwas nicht: der tag, das wetter, die zeit, die arbeit, andere hobbys etc. längere touren fahren ohnehin nur 3 von den 6 dir aus todtnau bekannten.  aber komm' doch einfach mit, dann sehen wir ja, ob und wer sich noch anschliesst.



blablabla


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> blablabla



heisst das, du fährst mit? du hast doch frühdienst, das könnte doch passen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ich verspreche auch, nur wirklich notwendige auffahrtshöhenmeter einzubauen, nicht so wie die letzte freireiter-winterstein-tour, wo ich den begriff tour zu wörtlich genommen hatte.



ich hab grauenvolle erinnerungen, das war meine erste Tour bei der es nur und ausschließlich bergauf ging 

weis noch nicht genau obs klappt bei mir, aber die tour in umgekehrter richtung, das wär schon was 



@rizzo: schickst mir mal deine tel, wenns klappt würd ich noch kurzfristig zusagen, man soll ja jedem ne zweite chance geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (30. Juni 2011)

So, ganz toll!! War eben beim Arzt: Sommergrippe d.h. Ich bin raus fürs Wochenende. Sorry, trotzdem euch allen viel Spaß. Warum kann ich Son Scheizz nicht mal Montags bekommen? > WE versaut und bis Montag fit fürs schaffen. 
@ oldrizzo: Darf ich deine Telefonnummer per PN an Maverick weiterleiten, damit ihr euch zusammentelefonieren könnt?
So, jetzt noch ein lecker Kamillenteechen und weitergenesen.......
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

@ luca: dafür haben wir auch kilometer gemacht mein freund... die spreu vom weizen trennte sich und ich habe noch beweisfotos von flugeinlagen eines angereisten russen.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> @ oldrizzo: Darf ich deine Telefonnummer per PN an Maverick weiterleiten, damit ihr euch zusammentelefonieren könnt?/QUOTE]
> 
> jepp, darfst du machen...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ luca: dafür haben wir auch kilometer gemacht mein freund... die spreu vom weizen trennte sich und ich habe noch beweisfotos von flugeinlagen eines angereisten russen.



aber anständig kilometer...

*grins ja der zarewitsch war gut und eine ruhe hat er beim flicken gehabt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2011)

Die ganze Kompanie wartet und er macht erst mal in aller Ruhe Brotzeit bevor es ans Flicken geht.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2011)

wenns nicht aus i-mern schüttet bin ich dabei


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die ganze Kompanie wartet und er macht erst mal in aller Ruhe Brotzeit bevor es ans Flicken geht.



...das war doch, nachdem er ein teil eines unesco-welterbes chändlich chrecklich gechändet hat? der purche...







[/URL][/IMG]

hier fliegt er... auf welterbefreien-trails (den drop gibts so nicht mehr)...


----------



## maverick65 (30. Juni 2011)

Hei schöner Mitzieher.
Dann kann ja meine Knipse mal heme bleiben...

Aber das Meister Alex ausgefallen ist finde ich voll doof 

Gruß Mav


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

dito... aber die bude kriegen wir schon voll....


----------



## Meister Alex (30. Juni 2011)

Na Mav, rate mal wie ich mich fühle..... Und alles schön dokumentieren!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...das war doch, nachdem er ein teil eines unesco-welterbes chändlich chrecklich gechändet hat? der purche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau - die Anfahrt, der Absprung und die Flugphase sahen sehr elegant aus. Bei der Landung waren er und die Bereifung etwas unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Aber egal - ich ziehe heute noch meinen Hut vor der Sprungeinlage. [chapeau]


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juni 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> also wenn die ganze Freireiterprominenz mal auf einem Haufen versammelt ist...
> würde ich mich wenn es meine Zeit hergibt vielleicht auch mal anschließen wollen...
> ...



Hey wartool, ich denke da hat keiner was dagegen

Ich sag jetzt auch einfach mal fest zu. Also, wann soll es losgehen? Oder war 12 Uhr schon gesetzt?


----------



## maverick65 (30. Juni 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt auch einfach mal fest zu.



Cool. Freut mich. 

Dir ist aber klar, das ich dich bei einer eventuellen Trail-Runter-Bretzel-Foto-Pause vor der Kamera haben will und dich mindestens 3x wieder hoch scheuche??!! 

Gruß Mav


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2011)

meister alex hat 14.00 uhr vorgeschlagen, was auch ok wäre. ich habe vormittags noch den kleinen, könnte aber auch schon ab 13.00 uhr. ich richte mich also nach euch...
@ roberto: top sache! es kommen noch ein paar locals mit. ick freu mir!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2011)

13:00 passt mir auch.


----------



## wartool (1. Juli 2011)

ok.. dann sehe ich zu, dass ich da sein werde 

Ihr müsst euch nur noch auf ne Uhrzeit einigen ;-)


----------



## roberto.d (1. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=waldhaus+bad+nauheim&fb=1&gl=de&hq=waldhaus&hnear=0x47bcfdd8dcacb2f3:0x422435029b0a2d0,Bad+Nauheim&ei=6x4LTtyHI9HDswabrcm6Dg&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CAQQtgM



Ok, dann fasse ich mal kurz zusammen:

Wir treffen uns morgen am Samstag um 13 Uhr an den oben von oldrizzo geposteten Treffpunkt. 

Ich freu mich. Grüße Roberto


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2011)

13.00, waldhaus (siehe google maps link).... noch einmal schlafen....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> .... noch einmal schlafen....



och ich krieg bestimmt auch zweimal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2011)

...deine kinder sind ja auch schon groß...


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2011)

ha, meine neuen 510 und mein neuer xen sind gerade gekommen.... nachher erstmal dreckig machen.


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ha, meine neuen 510 und mein neuer xen sind gerade gekommen.... nachher erstmal dreckig machen.



Meine 510 und mein Hex sind schon dreckig aber ich freu mich trotzdem 

Und es geht doch nichts über Neuteile.....

Bis dann.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2011)

meine 510 sind im müll und die neuen noch nicht da


----------



## Zilli (2. Juli 2011)

... isch 'abe gar keine 510


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Juli 2011)

hat jemand lust auf bk?

ahoi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. Juli 2011)

sodele.. bin jetzt daheim..

Hat mich echt gefreut Euch endlich mal kennenzulernen!

War ne tolle Truppe - das mit dem Sturz ist halt dumm gelaufen... werde demnächst halt mal wieder in Eurer Gegend rumkurven... hat mir gut gefallen ;-)

Oli wurde im KH mit 8 Stichen genäht - danach habe ich ihn daheim abgesetzt.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Begleitung zu Auto.. das war ja schon an der Schmerzgrenze die Höhenmeter so zu vernichten...

Grüße

der Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2011)

soon mist....dann mal die besten genesungswünsche an olli

war abgesehen von ollis unfall richtig klasse...ab und zu ging's sogar bergab 

bernd, danke fürs guiden und ihr seid ne super truppe. ne revanche im taunus ist eigentlich ein muß! ja und den roberto hab ich auch endlich kennen gelernt


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2011)

auch von mir die allerbesten wünsche an oli. ich hoffe, es war ok für euch, das wir oben geblieben sind. mit 12 leuten wäre der besuch des kh einem einfall gleichgekommen.

@ luca: na dann habe ich ja einen teil der schuld abgetragen. 

hat viel spaß gemacht! ich hoffe, die eine oder der andere lässt sich nun häufiger hier blicken. es gibt auch noch trails zu entdecken...


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Olli!

Großes Lob an die Locals, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich komme gerne wieder (auch zum bauen)  Eine Gegenleistung im Taunus wurde ja von Luca schon angeboten aber da trage ich auch gern zu bei.

Grüße auch an MissQuax, die sich nur mit Männern rumquählen musste und das aber gut gemacht hat. 

Und: tataaaaaa: Luca und Ich sind zusammen gefahren, super. Hat ja ewig gedauert, aber jetzt sollten wir das nicht wieder so lange auf sich warten lassen.

Mav, wenn bei den Fotos was brauchbares dabei ist, kennst ja meine E-Mail. 

Wartool, beim nächsten Mal wird es dann nicht die Waldautobahn, aber hast ja schon einiges gesehen, leider auch noch schöne Stücke verpasst.

Allen noch einen schönen Abend mit guten Träumen von den Trails.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2011)

Da hatte ihr ja ein erlebnisreichen Tag . Wir waren am Strommberg auf dem Flowtrail und wenn der nicht so weit weg wäre, wäre es meine Haus Endurorunde.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2011)

ja, der flohtrail ist nice....


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo an die ganze "Winterstein-Truppe" von heute:

Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren und die Trails waren auch super - obwohl ich nur mit dem 100-mm-Hardtail (Arbeitsweg-Schwuchtel - ist aber ein toll zu fahrendes kleines Bike ) unterwegs war. 

Vielen Dank an die Locals fürs gute und rücksichtsvolle Guiden - schließe mich gerne mal wieder an!

Luca, schön, dich mal wiedergesehen zu haben! Bis bald mal wieder auf dem Feldi (spätestens wenn ich mein neues Enduro habe)!

Gute Besserung an den "Unglücksraben" - hoffe, es heilt schnell und komplikationslos und du sitzt bald wieder auf dem Bike!

Viele Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## maverick65 (2. Juli 2011)

@Olli: Glück gehabt "nur" 8 Stiche, sieh es positiv: hätte schlimmer kommen können. Und da du zu hause abgeliefert werden konntest bist du sicher bald wieder auf dem Rad. Gute Besserung auch von mir. 

@all: war so richtig klasse, coole Typen, geile Trails mit moderaten Anstiegen passend zur Höhenmetervernichtung. Die Locals haben eine feine Tour zusammengebastelt. Danke. Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht meine letzte Tour dort gewesen sein, zumal ich viel mit einem Leidensgenossen (Hobbyfotografen) in Erfahrungsaustausch gewesen bin. 

@Hopi: Mußt du auch mal fahren, DAS wäre sicher auch in deiner engeren Wahl von wegen Hausrunde. Nix gegen Stromberg und Hut ab was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben, doch die Wintersteintour heute hat mir deutlich besser gefallen. Es geht auch ohne Shores...

@Roberto: soo dolle ist die Fotoausbeute heute nicht gewesen, konnte dich ja nur 3x wieder hochscheuchen 











Noch 2 andere Bilder im neuen Album. 

Kaum Bilder im Kasten, doch mal wieder richtig gut Fahrrad gefahren. Yep.

Gruß Mav


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2011)

hey, coole bilder... lustig ist, das ich mir beim entspannten duschen einen nerv geklemmt habe. tststs...


----------



## maverick65 (2. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey, coole bilder... lustig ist, das ich mir beim entspannten duschen einen nerv geklemmt habe. tststs...



Aha, also doch schon in DEM Alter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Grüße auch an MissQuax, die sich nur mit Männern rumquählen musste und das aber gut gemacht hat.



Danke, aber eine Quälerei sind für mich höchstens die Steigungen gewesen (ich fahr eben lieber runter) - und dafür könnt Ihr Männer ja nix. 

Ansonsten hab ich mich als "Henne" bei Euch im Korb echt wohlgefühlt!  

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

MissQuax


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juli 2011)

Hi Mav, finde die Bilder echt cool, dafür das Du nur 6 Gelegenheiten hattest und davon sind 4 gute Bilder raus gekommen finde ich die Ausbeute sehr gut. 

Beim No Foot muss ich noch ein wenig an der Beinstreckung arbeiten, das könnte noch etwas eleganter aussehen, aber Spaß gemacht hat es.

Echt schöner Tag.


----------



## wartool (2. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> auch von mir die allerbesten wünsche an oli. ich hoffe, es war ok für euch, das wir oben geblieben sind. mit 12 leuten wäre der besuch des kh einem einfall gleichgekommen.
> 
> @ luca: na dann habe ich ja einen teil der schuld abgetragen.
> 
> hat viel spaß gemacht! ich hoffe, die eine oder der andere lässt sich nun häufiger hier blicken. es gibt auch noch trails zu entdecken...




Hey Bernd,

natürlich war es so ok.. waren dann am ende ja doch 2 Leute, die mich und Oli runterzus begleitet haben.. wieso sollen sich da alle den Spaß verderben lassen? War echt klasse, dass der eine Kollege echt komplett bis zum auto mit ist!! Vielen Dank nochmals an ihn (Namen wiedermal vergessen)..

Und ja.. werde mich öfter blicken lassen ;-)

Ich hoffe auf einen baldigen "Gegenbesuch" im Taunus!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2011)

..und lass dich ruhig auch im taunus blicken


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2011)

bin ab ca 14 Uhr wieder im Taunus unterwegs.. ihr auch?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2011)

ne, hab heut keine zeit


----------



## Zilli (3. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie schau ich immer zu spät rein; 
Do. 65 km um den Flughafen gefahren, danach das mit Fr. 1300 gelesen. 
Heute ab 1400 los (Staufen+Judenkopf) und nu les ich die Frage wg. 1400 
(@uwe: endlich mal wieder die 1000hm geknackt f. Südtirol)


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2011)

der stich vom winterstein war doch nicht schlecht, ist inzwischen ne beule und rötung die größer wie meine hand ist...penicillin und zwei tage ruhe sagt der doc 

Rizzo, was züchtet ihr bei euch für viecher und was gebt ihr denen zu fressen?


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2011)

hrrhrr.. das müssen TRAILBREMSEN sein.. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2011)

@unsuwe: gute Besserung. 

Falls Interesse besteht: xtccc und meine Vielseitigkeit starten heute 1730 an der hohemark zu einer kurzen feierabendrunde.


----------



## xtccc (4. Juli 2011)

D-Willi & meinereiner werden heute den Aufsteig auf den AK wagen!

Startpunkt ist 17:30 @ HM


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2011)

und ihr wollt da wirklich selbst hochfahren?


----------



## xtccc (4. Juli 2011)

schieben !!


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2011)

Selber Willi!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2011)

Wo ein Willi ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan und ich wollen morgen um 19 Uhr eine kleine Foto-Session im Taunus machen. Das heißt nicht so viel biken aber viel knipsen 
 Noch jemand Lust zu partizipieren?

Gruß,
HR


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juli 2011)

@ luca: die sind aus südhessen eingeschleppt worden. äpplerbeuler heissen die...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ luca: die sind aus südhessen eingeschleppt worden. äpplerbeuler heissen die...



..und leben jetzt auf dem bembel trail vor dem handkäs dubble


----------



## roberto.d (4. Juli 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> DrMainhattan und ich wollen morgen um 19 Uhr eine kleine Foto-Session im Taunus machen. Das heißt nicht so viel biken aber viel knipsen
> Noch jemand Lust zu partizipieren?
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Oh, da hätte ich ja Bock drauf aber ich schaffe das zu 95% nicht von meiner Planung her. 

Euch aber ganz viel Spaß und dann wollen wir ein paar Bildchen sehen.

P.S. Wo bleibt eigentlich die Finale Ligure DVD?

Und noch was: Herr Klebermeister, wie sieht es denn noch mit einer kleinen Probe aus, sonst muss wieder der Billigkram aus dem Baumarkt herhalten?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Oh, da hätte ich ja Bock drauf aber ich schaffe das zu 95% nicht von meiner Planung her.
> 
> Euch aber ganz viel Spaß und dann wollen wir ein paar Bildchen sehen.
> 
> ...



DVD muss noch auf sich warten lassen...hab noch ein paar andere Dinge zu erledigen. Aber sie wird kommen 

Was brauchst du denn bzw. was willste kleben?
Schreib mir mal ne Mail oder ne PN und dann besorg ich dir das Zeug 

Schönen Gruss,
HR


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Juli 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> DrMainhattan und ich wollen morgen um 19 Uhr eine kleine Foto-Session im Taunus machen. Das heißt nicht so viel biken aber viel knipsen
> Noch jemand Lust zu partizipieren?
> 
> Gruß,
> HR



Jaaa, das wird was... warte leider noch auf meinen Funkauslöser - aber let's do it!!

War grad ne Runde im Bad Vilbler Wald, da auf dem Mini-Pumptrack... wär das auch mal was für Dich, Roberto?? Wohnst ja auch in der Nähe...

Wie war die Altkönigrunde??


----------



## roberto.d (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> War grad ne Runde im Bad Vilbler Wald, da auf dem Mini-Pumptrack... wär das auch mal was für Dich, Roberto?? Wohnst ja auch in der Nähe...
> 
> Wie war die Altkönigrunde??



Ja, Pumptrack ist auch was für mich! 

Altkönig war ich jetzt am Wochenende gar nicht. Da war ich nur vorletztes WE bei Regen und da war es super.


----------



## xtccc (4. Juli 2011)

exellent wars..haben nur 30min hochwärts gebraucht und auch noch den feldberg in die runde eingebunden


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> exellent wars..haben nur 30min hochwärts gebraucht und auch noch den feldberg in die runde eingebunden



ihr habt doch beschissen


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Juli 2011)

Nee, ich mein doch die annern zwei die heut da hoch sind...

das weitere Wochenprogramm:
- morgen die Kamerarunde
- Mittwoch Bad Vilbel Feierabendrunde
- Freitag Winterberg
- Sonntag Beerfelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Nee, ich mein doch die annern zwei die heut da hoch sind...
> 
> das weitere Wochenprogramm:
> - morgen die Kamerarunde
> ...



Morgen schliess ich mich an
Mittwoch hab ich keine Zeit
Und am WE sind wir vielleicht am Silbersattel (Xtcccc und Dschugaschwili)


----------



## roberto.d (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Nee, ich mein doch die annern zwei die heut da hoch sind...
> 
> das weitere Wochenprogramm:
> - morgen die Kamerarunde
> ...



Jo, klingt grundsätzlich gut, aber vielleicht komme ich morgen mal vorbei. Ab Freitag heißt es bei mir IXS Cup in Ilmenau. Ich freu mich schon so auf die Strecke.


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Jo, klingt grundsätzlich gut, aber vielleicht komme ich morgen mal vorbei. Ab Freitag heißt es bei mir IXS Cup in Ilmenau. Ich freu mich schon so auf die Strecke.



Cool, dann wird's ja in Winterberg recht leer


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> - Freitag Winterberg
> - Sonntag Beerfelden



hi,

was kostet denn so ein spaßiges wochenende im schnitt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2011)

grundsätzlich bin auch ich interessiert, doch wäre der bk nicht besser für ne fotosession geeignet? beschreibt mal in groben zügen was ihr euch vorgestellt habt.

morpheus, unser wb termin kommt leider ins wanken... da ich am 16./17. erwerbstechnisch verpflichtet bin, würde ich das kommende we gerne zu einer grösseren unternehmung nutzen. sorry...


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> was kostet denn so ein spaßiges wochenende im schnitt?



nicht der rede wert. wenn du billig den chef machen willst und die entsprechenden mitreisenden am start sind keine 60 euro.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> grundsätzlich bin auch ich interessiert, doch wäre der bk nicht besser für ne fotosession geeignet? beschreibt mal in groben zügen was ihr euch vorgestellt habt.
> 
> morpheus, unser wb termin kommt leider ins wanken... da ich am 16./17. erwerbstechnisch verpflichtet bin, würde ich das kommende we gerne zu einer grösseren unternehmung nutzen. sorry...





Wir wollen auf der DH Bilder machen und das ganze mit externem Blitz und dem ganzen Kram. Vom BK habe ich schon zu viele Bilder gemacht und gesehen...Taunus ist da echt besser.


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Juli 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> was kostet denn so ein spaßiges wochenende im schnitt?



Viel Zeit!


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... würde ich das kommende we gerne zu einer grösseren unternehmung nutzen. sorry...



Ja das ist ja das Wochenende von dem ich neulich sprach... auf ins Land der Froschschenkelfresser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja das Wochenende von dem ich neulich sprach... auf ins Land der Froschschenkelfresser!



wie jetzt?! wir sprachen doch vom 16./17. zu diesen termin wirds leider nichts bei mir, deshalb werde ich mit t. und m. DIESES we zum silbersattel fahren. dies macht auch unseren freitagstermin in wb schwierig.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nicht der rede wert. wenn du billig den chef machen willst und die entsprechenden mitreisenden am start sind keine 60 euro.





DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Viel Zeit!


wenn also mal ein plätzchen bei euch frei wäre, könnte ich mich dann also schon mal dazu mogeln, oder?


----------



## visionthing (5. Juli 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir wollen auf der DH Bilder machen und das ganze mit externem Blitz und dem ganzen Kram. Vom BK habe ich schon zu viele Bilder gemacht und gesehen...Taunus ist da echt besser.



Wann und wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen? Ich müsste meine neuen Bremsen mal einfahren.


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen? Ich müsste meine neuen Bremsen mal einfahren.




wenn alles so klappt wie geplant treffen wir uns 19 uhr in der applauskurve & schieben dann hoch...


----------



## visionthing (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis dahin. Ansonsten rufe ich an.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juli 2011)

und? wo bleiben die pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. Juli 2011)

Rocky, alles Gute zu Deinem   .
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns irschend wann mal wieder; mir fehlen die tiefgründigen Diskussionen über exotische Süßspeisen oder Infiltrationen von Kühlschränken wirklich sehr .


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum deinem Geburtstag.
Laß dich schön feiern und lad mich mal zu einem Bier ein


----------



## maverick65 (6. Juli 2011)

Prost Rocky.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2011)

vernuft wär was wünschenswertes für die nächsten jahre....



...aber dann wirst langweilig


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juli 2011)

Auch vom mir die besten wünsche zum wiegenfest. Hoffentlich sieht man sich nochmal in diesem leben. 

Ahoi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2011)

Ey, das hätte ich ja fast verpasst...

Rocky, alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir und meinen Mädels, lass Dich feiern wo auch immer Du grade bist.



der Kombi


----------



## xtccc (6. Juli 2011)

ich schließe mich natürlich den glückwünschen an!

gruss nach Oxxenbach !


----------



## roberto.d (6. Juli 2011)

Ich gratuliere unbekannterweise auch recht herzlich!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2011)

Der Herr DrMainhattan im Taunus:





Mal ein bissl was mit Blitz ausprobiert.


----------



## roberto.d (6. Juli 2011)

Nice!

Und gibt es da noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, hier:


----------



## roberto.d (6. Juli 2011)

Cool, .............ich wär so gern dabei gewesen :-(


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Cool, .............ich wär so gern dabei gewesen :-(



Nächstes Mal! Haben vielö aus Fehlern gelernt und ein bischen mehr Tageslicht schadet sicher auch nicht (dann sind die Hintergründe nicht so pechschwarz...) - war aber echt eine geile "learning by doing" Session !!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juli 2011)

schöne pics. hätte ich mich doch lieber aufgerafft- mein oranges trikot wäre ein toller kontrast gewesen...

meinereiner war heute abend noch ein wenig mit dem harten buckligen um den dom herum unterwegs. ich hoffe, dass diese unternehmung bald mit gleichgesinnten wiederholt wird.


----------



## roberto.d (7. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner war heute abend noch ein wenig mit dem harten buckligen um den dom herum unterwegs. ich hoffe, dass diese unternehmung bald mit gleichgesinnten wiederholt wird.



Ja, das sollten wir bald gemeinsam wiederholen, nur die Zeit macht mir ein wenig sorgen.....aber das wird schon


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juli 2011)

Einereiner ist heut Abend wieder am Start. Falls sich also noch interessierte finden, bitte melden. 

Ahoi.


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. Juli 2011)

Wo gehts hin? Hab leider Dienst... morgen ist Winterberg angedacht - noch jemand dort?


----------



## roberto.d (7. Juli 2011)

ich bin heut schon am packen.....


----------



## Noctis (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit werde ich einen Job in FFM antreten.
Wie sieht es bei euch mit Freireiten aus? Hab schon einiges gelesen, aber das ist halt eher theoretischer Natur.
Könnte sich jemand erbarmen und nem freiburger Asylbewerber mal die Umgebung zeigen?
Was gibts bei euch für Strecken? Wie weit muss man vom Südbahnhof aus fahren? Auto oder Bahn? aso...
Zudem steht der Reifenkauf an und ich weiss nicht, was bei euch so für Boden ist. Von dem Schwalbe MM DH will ich weg. Sind zwar extrem geil was den grip, aber auch extrem uncool, was das Gewicht angeht.

Grüße aus dem Breisgau!

Noc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Noc,

Strecken gibt es hier ganz viel, von der Cityrunde über Dirthügel bis zum schönen Trail. Je nach Strecke musst Du dann mehr oder weniger weit weg was dann das Anreisefahrzeug bestimmt (Bike, Auto, Bahn). Deshalb ist es am besten, wenn Du Dich uns einfach mal anschließt, wir posten hier ja alles. Mitnehmen tun wir Neuankömmlinge immer gern (wurde hier auch gut aufgenommen, vor einiger Zeit  )

Je nach Strecke und Jahreszeit kann man hier alles fahren, aber als Allrounder kristallisieren sich gerade der Maxxis Ardent oder der Conti Rubber Queen heraus. Das ist aber wie Du weißt sehr subjektiv und stellt daher nur meine Meinung dar. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Rocky, alles Gute zu Deinem   .
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns irschend wann mal wieder; mir fehlen die tiefgründigen Diskussionen über exotische Süßspeisen oder Infiltrationen von Kühlschränken wirklich sehr .





Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute zum deinem Geburtstag.
> Laß dich schön feiern und lad mich mal zu einem Bier ein





maverick65 schrieb:


> Prost Rocky.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> vernuft wär was wünschenswertes für die nächsten jahre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...aber dann wirst langweilig


Blödmann!


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Auch vom mir die besten wünsche zum wiegenfest. Hoffentlich sieht man sich nochmal in diesem leben.
> 
> Ahoi.





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ey, das hätte ich ja fast verpasst...
> 
> Rocky, alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir und meinen Mädels, lass Dich feiern wo auch immer Du grade bist.
> 
> ...





xtccc schrieb:


> ich schließe mich natürlich den glückwünschen an!
> 
> gruss nach Oxxenbach !





roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere unbekannterweise auch recht herzlich!



@all

Danke für die Gluckwünsche.
Ja leider habe ich zurzeit etwas wenig Zeit un Lust zum biken, aber das wird wieder.

// rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich will doch gar nicht mit dir biken...ich will Bier trinken!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## McFlury (7. Juli 2011)

Trinkt ihr Bier, ich fahr bergab!

Gestern  4000 Tiefenmeter (Qualistrecke und Finalstrecke Megavalanche)
Heute noch mal 1200 Tiefenmeter (Qualistrecke) und Erholung für den Qualilauf morgen.

Wie man so lange Strecken auf Zeitfahren fahren kann ist mir (noch) ein Rätsel. Vielleicht sollte ich auch lieber Bier trinken.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (7. Juli 2011)

@noctis:
Lass dich am einfachsten in Sachsenhausen an der Station Südbahnhof mit dem Rad in die U3 Richtung Hohemark fallen, steige an der Endstation aus, Rad nicht vergessen, und schon stehst du am Fuß des Taunus! Da es auch hier einen Feldberg gibt sollte die Eingewöhnung nicht all zu schwer fallen. Unter rmv.de kannst du die Fahrpläne sowie Linienpläne des Frankfurter Verkehrsnetz entnehmen.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Noctis (8. Juli 2011)

haja, das hört sich doch super an!
Diese Woche hab ich leider meine Karre voll mit Möbel, aber am 23.24. würd ich mit fahren.
Was ist denn  allgemein der nächste Bikepark?
Wie sieht das mit der Bahn und bike aus wegen Kosten? In FR kost das ab 09°° nichts.
Ich les hier immer nur Bier?!? Gibts bei euch auch n Stammtisch?

Gruß, Noc


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juli 2011)

Bahnfahren in Frankfurt gehört dem Premiumsegment an. So sind auch die Preise.


----------



## visionthing (8. Juli 2011)

Mit Bikeparks sieht es leider etwas mau aus. Der nächste ist Beerfelden im Odenwald ca. 45 Minuten Fahrt und dann kommt lange nichts und dann sind Winterberg, Willingen und Bad Wildbad alle ungefähr gleich weit weg.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Juli 2011)

Da hat er leider recht!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Der nÃ¤chste ist Beerfelden im Odenwald ca. 45 Minuten Fahrt



gibts da ne abkÃ¼rzung von der ich nichts weiss?

fahrpreis sÃ¼dbahnhof-hohemark: â¬3,90. gruppenkarte lohnt schon ab 2 personen.


----------



## visionthing (8. Juli 2011)

Stimmt da war ich ein bisschen optimistisch bzw. ist der Darmstädter durchgekommen.


----------



## Zilli (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, need Help ! 


Ich habe so einen Sprengring inkl. dem kleinen Gummiring von meinem XO-Schaltwerk verloren.
Hat einer von Euch noch ein altes/kaputtes Schaltwerk, aus dem ich so ein Teil haben könnte ?
Ansonsten würd ich morgen es bei einem Händler versuchen ...


----------



## jude81 (8. Juli 2011)

Hey zusammen, ich bin letztes we nach ffm gezogen, im gepäck mein neues bike.  jetzt will ich natürlich biken, biken, biken...kenne mich aber streckenmäßig null aus. Vielleicht fährt ja zufällig jemand morgen oder sonntag, dem ich mich anschließen kann? Ansonsten würde ich wohl einfach mal dem flow trail in stromberg testen... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2011)

@mcflurry: was ist los in frankreich? 
bist gut runtergekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2011)

...gone biking....


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2011)

morgen mal relativ spät,

um 9.30 ab Hohemark


----------



## Zilli (9. Juli 2011)

dto.


----------



## jude81 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mich eventuell gerne anschließen. Allerdings hab ich heute in stromberg festgestellt, dass bergauf meine kondition echt zu wünschen übrig lässt...von daher meine frage: fahrt ihr von der hohemark mit den bikes ganz hoch? Das würde ich morgen nämlich nach der heutigen stromberg- action nicht packen....


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...gone biking....



Schade das wir uns nicht gesehen haben, war mit Mrs. Quax und einem Arbeitskollegen in deinem Revier. Blöd das die Kicker am Johannisberg alle weg sind....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Zilli (9. Juli 2011)

jude81 schrieb:


> ... fahrt ihr von der hohemark mit den bikes ganz hoch? ...


 Naja, bis zur Zugspitze werden wir's nicht schaffen, aber so 1.000hm wollten wir zusammenbekommen (Altkönig, Feldberg etc.)


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2011)

jude81 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eventuell gerne anschließen. Allerdings hab ich heute in stromberg festgestellt, dass bergauf meine kondition echt zu wünschen übrig lässt...von daher meine frage: fahrt ihr von der hohemark mit den bikes ganz hoch? Das würde ich morgen nämlich nach der heutigen stromberg- action nicht packen....



Zilli hats ja schon geschrieben...es werden eher mehr als weniger hm aber kannst ja mit auf den alden und dann wieder zurück


----------



## jude81 (10. Juli 2011)

Ok. 1000 ist echt ne menge, das schaff ich morgen nicht. Bin ganz schön platt. Ich werde die tage mal n bisschen an meiner kondition arbeiten und komme dann lieber mit, wenn ich wieder fit bin  wünsch euch aber ganz viel spaß!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Schade das wir uns nicht gesehen haben, war mit Mrs. Quax und einem Arbeitskollegen in deinem Revier. Blöd das die Kicker am Johannisberg alle weg sind....
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex



moin,

ja, ich habe mich noch beeilt und hoffte, euch irgendwo im wald zu erwischen. hat aber nicht geklappt. ich habe mir dann eine interessante auffahrtsvariation zum holzturm gesucht. im stadtwald bin ich später nur noch den pferdeweg gefahren. den joberg-trail mag ich auch ohne kicker ganz gerne, die kurven konnten sie ja nicht wegschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (10. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mcflurry: was ist los in frankreich?
> bist gut runtergekommen?



Ja, alles Bestens. Ohne großen Sturz beide Läufe runtergebracht. In der Quali (58.) hat es nur für die Challenge gereicht. Im Finale habe ich auf dem Gletscher ganz schön zurück gesteckt. Das sieht man dann  auch in der Platzierung (174.). Was du da verlierst, holst Du nie mehr auf.  
War auf jeden Fall super mal dabei gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ja, alles Bestens. Ohne großen Sturz beide Läufe runtergebracht. In der Quali (58.) hat es nur für die Challenge gereicht. Im Finale habe ich auf dem Gletscher ganz schön zurück gesteckt. Das sieht man dann  auch in der Platzierung (174.). Was du da verlierst, holst Du nie mehr auf.
> War auf jeden Fall super mal dabei gewesen zu sein.



neid und respekt!  



im taunus wars heut aber auch schick  und ich konnt endlich den Wartool kennenlernen


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2011)

aber den kanntest du doch doch schon.... oder? ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aber den kanntest du doch doch schon.... oder? ich bin verwirrt...


ne bist nicht verwirrt, aber

wir hatten uns bei euch eigentlich nur gesehen mal ganz kurz gequatscht und dann war er ja schon mit auf dem weg in krankenhaus.


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Juli 2011)

Mrs. Quax hat uns noch einen weiteren Trail gezeigt. Dieser ist auch sehr vielversprechend.         Ich glaube ich muss mir den Johbergtrail nochmal genauer ansehen, irgendwie habe ich da von Kurven nicht all zu viel mitbekommen!? Aber von der Propellerstubb bis runter nach Nauheim gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Trails, oder?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2011)

am winterstein gibt es diverse nette abfahrten, viele kurze, wenige lange. die kunst ist, die zu einem großen ganzen zu verbinden.  am joberg gibt es in der tat mehrere trails. einer am waldrand entlang richtung nieder-mörlen / golfplatz, das war der mit den jumps. dann wäre da noch der pferdeweg zu den 3 waldteichen, auch nett und recht flott, diverse trassen uns verbindungsstücke, eine kurze abfahrt vom observatorium runter die sehr hübsch, aber auch hübsch kurz ist. ...potential ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. Juli 2011)

joah wir hatten uns nur kurz gesehen vor Ollis Abflug...

war lustig heute mit euch.. der Taunus ist halt klein ;-)

Bin jetzt aber ziemlich platt... an meinem neuen Angstgegner.. dem Baum werde ich die Woche mal üben gehen.. hatte heute den Kopf nicht wirklich frei...

bis demnächst


----------



## Zilli (10. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... und ich konnt endlich den Wartool kennenlernen


Ich auch; hat sich wohl gut im KKH erholt, geht doch geschmeidig bergab (bergauf will ich's gar ned wissen )
Hier noch ein Zackenbild und was zum Gugge (nur Handy):


----------



## wartool (10. Juli 2011)

und der Luca hat ne neue Lieblingsluftpumpe auserkoren *grööhl*

und ja.. auch schön den Zilli mal gesehen zu haben ;-)

@Zilli.. nicht ich war im KH.. zumindest nicht zur Behandlung (mir kann keiner mehr helfen) ich habe den Kumpel, mit dem ich nach FB gekommen bin dorthin geleitet - Das kennst Du doch aus den einschlägigen Filmen ;-) "lass nie einen zurück"
es waren aber och 2 nette Helfer, die mit abgefahren sind, weil ich den Weg nicht kannte..


----------



## Zilli (10. Juli 2011)

o.k., hab da was durcheinandergebracht. Bin hier zeitbedingt eher der Überflieger als der Studierende ...
Ob der Iggi noch halbwegs trocken nach Hause gekommen ist ?


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> am winterstein gibt es diverse nette abfahrten, viele kurze, wenige lange. die kunst ist, die zu einem großen ganzen zu verbinden.  am joberg gibt es in der tat mehrere trails. einer am waldrand entlang richtung nieder-mörlen / golfplatz, das war der mit den jumps. dann wäre da noch der pferdeweg zu den 3 waldteichen, auch nett und recht flott, diverse trassen uns verbindungsstücke, eine kurze abfahrt vom observatorium runter die sehr hübsch, aber auch hübsch kurz ist. ...potential ist da.



Ich glaube den Pferdeweg sind wir auch gefahren, zumindest haben wir eine Reiterin hoch zu Ross freundlich grüßend überholt. Kurz zuvor haben wir uns noch den kleinen Shore angeschaut den man direkt nach der bergab-Rechtskurve nehmen kann zu Gemüte geführt. Macht mit der passenden Geschwindigkeit richtig Spaß. Anfangs habe ich ihn zu langsam abgerollt.....
Als ich neulich dienstlich am Johberg war meine ich noch einen Trail gesehen zu haben der direkt an einem Sendemast vorbeiführt, kennst du den? Ist weiter rechts vom Waldrand, mehr in der Waldmitte.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2011)

reiter und pferde gibt es hier jede menge.... der kleine shore den ich kenne ist etwas locker und die erst sprosse gebrochen. meinst du den? den trail am sendemast gibts, ist aber nicht mehr als ein verbindungsstück, aber ein lustiges. die nächsten tage kommt zum feierabend das ufo zum einsatz, da werde ich vornehmlich im stadtwald fahren / schieben.


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Juli 2011)

Was gebrochenes und lockeres ist mir da weniger aufgefallen, nur das er nach rechts geneigt ist. Kann dir ja mal das kml. File von unserer Tour per pm senden, dann kannst du alles in google earth nachvollziehen.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## roberto.d (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

Ich hoffe das Wochenende war für alle gut und auch Eure Ausflüge auf diverse Strecken haben Spaß gemacht. 
Bei mir war alles super und ich kann jedem nur die Strecke (leider nur zu Rennen offiziell geöffnet) in Ilmenau empfehlen. Sie ist sehr natürlich mit nur wenig künstlich angelegten Hindernissen, trotzdem sehr technisch, teilweise auch ruppig und vor allem schnell.  Am Ende habe ich auch noch eine saubere Zeit runter gebracht und freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

Gibt es schon Planungen für diese Woche bzw. fürs nächste Wochenende?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2011)

ich denk da kommt's drauf an was du vor hast

die nicht ganz so downhillorientierten wollen die 1500 hm knacken, entweder im taunus oder in bad kreuznach auf jeden fall aber auf technischen trails


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen Winterberg, Freitag und Samstag Wildbad 
Noch jemand mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen arbeiten. Sa, So, Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr Morzine! anschliessend Verbier, Crans Montana und Bellwald. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Morgen arbeiten. Sa, So, Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr Morzine! anschliessend Verbier, Crans Montana und Bellwald. Ich freu mich drauf!



Da meint man schon man hätte ein schönes Programm und dann kommst du und machst mich so richtig neidisch 

Morzine bin ich vor ein paar Tagen erst durchgefahren, leider komplett ohne Bike-Ausrüstung. Da will ich auch wieder hin....


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die nicht ganz so downhillorientierten wollen die 1500 hm knacken, entweder im taunus oder in bad kreuznach auf jeden fall aber auf technischen trails



Wetter soll am Sonntag eher schlecht werden... wie schauts Samstag? Die 1500 auch hochzus? *gg*

Da würde ich mich als Interessent anmelden.. kann aber nur kurzfristig fest zusagen...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2011)

mir ist dieses we egal ob samstag oder sonntag, wir könnten auch schon frei-tag 




edit: wetter sieht ja echt bescheiden aus...schauen wir mal wie es sich in der woche entwickelt, vielleicht wirds ja noch besser

ach ja und natürlich auch hochzus...gestern waren es >1100, für mich ist das schon ein ganzer sack voll


----------



## DrMainhattan (11. Juli 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Morgen arbeiten. Sa, So, Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr Morzine! anschliessend Verbier, Crans Montana und Bellwald. Ich freu mich drauf!



Alles Gute, viel Spass und lass es krachen! Und zieh die Bremsen nochmal fest vor der Abfahrt...


----------



## visionthing (11. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank, den Spaß werden wir haben und die Bremsen sind schon fest! 
Auf Wildbad hätte ich ja auch mal wieder lust aber das muss jetzt erstmal warten, sag auf jeden Fall bescheid wenn du mal wieder hin fährst.


----------



## racejo (11. Juli 2011)

Will Morgen jemand fahren? Hab so ab 4 Zeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Will Morgen jemand fahren? Hab so ab 4 Zeit.



wollen schon...


----------



## DrMainhattan (11. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Planungen für diese Woche bzw. fürs nächste Wochenende?
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Hätt Sonntag Zeit für irgendeinen Park. Noch wer?
Sonst evtl mal unter der Woche nen Feierabendride??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Wetter soll am Sonntag eher schlecht werden... wie schauts Samstag? Die 1500 auch hochzus? *gg*
> 
> Da würde ich mich als Interessent anmelden.. kann aber nur kurzfristig fest zusagen...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir ist dieses we egal ob samstag oder sonntag, wir könnten auch schon frei-tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetter wird schon noch


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir ist dieses we egal ob samstag oder sonntag, wir könnten auch schon frei-tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du machst mir angst.......


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

ist doch nur vorbereitung fürn urlaub


----------



## roberto.d (12. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hätt Sonntag Zeit für irgendeinen Park. Noch wer?
> Sonst evtl mal unter der Woche nen Feierabendride??



Da ich letztes WE unterwegs war und übernächste auch wieder wollte ich am kommenden WE vielleicht nur in der Region fahren. Aber mal sehen. Das Wetter muss man dabei ja auch noch im Auge behalten.

Zu ner Feierabendrunde hätte ich ja Lust, aber mit der Zeit sieht es schon wieder eng aus. Mal sehen, wenn es die Arbeit zu lässt sag ich kurzfristg noch Bescheid. (eventuell Donnerstag)

@Lucafabian: Vielleicht schließe ich mich ja Euch an am WE. Taunus klingt auf jeden Fall gut.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist doch nur vorbereitung fürn urlaub



Das klingt nicht nach Urlaub sondern nach einer Strafexpedition.


----------



## racejo (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wollen schon...



Hmm.  Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ...
> @Lucafabian: Vielleicht schließe ich mich ja Euch an am WE. Taunus klingt auf jeden Fall gut....



würd mich freuen




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht nach Urlaub sondern nach einer Strafexpedition.



is aber urlaub, und zwar richtig guter...



racejo schrieb:


> Hmm.  Schade.



wem sagst du das


----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist doch nur vorbereitung fürn urlaub



wo gehts denn hin im Schönen Urlaub?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> wo gehts denn hin im Schönen Urlaub?



ins Vinschgau


da fällt mir ein, hab mich noch gar nicht beim freundlichem schlauchspender vom sonntag bedankt.
als ich gestern das bike aus dem keller geholt hatte, war doch tatsächlich in dem schlauch vom spender wieder ein loch drin 
das tolle war, daß das loch im schlauch schon markiert war


----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ins Vinschgau
> 
> 
> da fällt mir ein, hab mich noch gar nicht beim freundlichem schlauchspender vom sonntag bedankt.
> ...



Vinschgau geil

mit den Platten hastes aber gell. Wie konntest du mit einem (markierten) Loch im Schlauch auch noch weiterfahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

war ein ganz kleines loch


----------



## wartool (12. Juli 2011)

@Lugxx

wann fährst Du ins Vinschgau?
Oli und ich wollen die 2te Augustwoche dahin....


----------



## Zilli (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein, hab mich noch gar nicht beim freundlichem schlauchspender vom sonntag bedankt.
> als ich gestern das bike aus dem keller geholt hatte, war doch tatsächlich in dem schlauch vom spender wieder ein loch drin
> das tolle war, daß das loch im schlauch schon markiert war


Upppss ... 


hab ich da was übersehen 


 ?







(ich zähl die Minuten, bis der ironische Post von einem "C(K)ontroller"-Freund kommt ...*grins*)


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> (ich zähl die Minuten, bis der ironische Post von einem "C(K)ontroller"-Freund kommt ...*grins*)



hab heut mittag mit nem offenbacher telefoniert.....verbal ist das schon gepostet worden


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

@wartool: mitte september gehts los


----------



## Zilli (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab heut mittag mit nem offenbacher telefoniert.....verbal ist das schon gepostet worden


genau jener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...die nicht ganz so downhillorientierten wollen die 1500 hm knacken, entweder im taunus oder in bad kreuznach auf jeden fall aber auf technischen trails


Värzehvieresibzisch reichen hoffentlich auch (gestartet würde in der Tiefebene bei 43 km):






Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht nach Urlaub sondern nach einer Strafexpedition.


"frach misch ned ...." (da is was dran)


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juli 2011)

Wer Controlled einen Schlauch und markiert ein Loch ohne es zu flicken?
Als der Luxx das erzählt hat konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Bei mir war alles super und ich kann jedem nur die Strecke (leider nur zu Rennen offiziell geöffnet) in Ilmenau empfehlen. Sie ist sehr natürlich mit nur wenig künstlich angelegten Hindernissen, trotzdem sehr technisch, teilweise auch ruppig und vor allem schnell.  Am Ende habe ich auch noch eine saubere Zeit runter gebracht und freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.



glückwunsch! hast ja anständig punkte geholt. unser silbersattelausflug hat sich auch gut angelassen. leider hat sich meinereiner wieder etwas übernommen und konnte am sonntag nur noch zuschauen...
hr1 und xtccc habens gut krachen lassen und sind jetzt wohl auch silbersattelfans.

ich hoffe, dass die fotobearbeitung voranschreitet und hier bald mal bilder auftauchen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt die Nerven verloren. Sowas als gemütliche WE-Tour???

Neeneenee, da lob ich mir doch mein Vorhaben.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2011)

@tom: wasn passiert? gute besserung!


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juli 2011)

@Luca: nichts spektakuläres, der rücken zwickt mal wieder... Muss halt erstmal die Füße stillhalten u. dann die altbekannten Übungen machen. Alles wird gut u. solange so ein Mistwetter ist, nervt es auch nicht so enorm.

Ahoi.


----------



## roberto.d (13. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @Luca: nichts spektakuläres, der rücken zwickt mal wieder... Muss halt erstmal die Füße stillhalten u. dann die altbekannten Übungen machen. Alles wird gut u. solange so ein Mistwetter ist, nervt es auch nicht so enorm.
> 
> Ahoi.



Gute Besserung auch von mir. Und nicht in alte Muster verfallen, sondern schnell wieder fit werden, denn es gibt nur ein Adrenalin.


----------



## kawilli (13. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir. Und nicht in alte Muster verfallen, sondern schnell wieder fit werden, denn es gibt nur ein Adrenalin.



Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an und wünsche gute Besserung. Da ist es doch immer wieder Klasse, wenn man so wie ich seine Physiotherapie Praxis gleich im Hause hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2011)

schei$$wetter da draußen!







das mußte mal gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (13. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schei$$wetter da draußen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2011)

Solange ihr euch nicht im Wald austobt, würde ich mich sehr über die Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage freuen. Ich benötige soviele Teilnehmer so schnell es geht, damit ich auch bald wieder Biken darf.

Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:

http://dise-online.net/o/survey.aspx?id=2060

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Solange ihr euch nicht im Wald austobt, würde ich mich sehr über die Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage freuen. Ich benötige soviele Teilnehmer so schnell es geht, damit ich auch bald wieder Biken darf.
> 
> Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:
> 
> ...



Hab's gerad gemacht 
Bitte schön!
Gruß,
HR


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2011)

Danke Dir


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:
> 
> http://dise-online.net/o/survey.aspx?id=2060
> 
> Vielen Dank!



auch erledigt!


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auch erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2011)

Hab die Bilder vom Silbersattel-Ausflug auf unsere Webseite geladen...
Ich lad die aber nicht hier hoch, da bin ich zu faul für 

Wer die Bilder sehen will muss also hier klicken:
www.freireiten-ffm.de

Schönen Abend noch,
HR


----------



## roberto.d (13. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Solange ihr euch nicht im Wald austobt, würde ich mich sehr über die Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage freuen. Ich benötige soviele Teilnehmer so schnell es geht, damit ich auch bald wieder Biken darf.
> 
> Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:
> 
> ...



Habs auch gemacht 



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder vom Silbersattel-Ausflug auf unsere Webseite geladen...
> Ich lad die aber nicht hier hoch, da bin ich zu faul für
> 
> Wer die Bilder sehen will muss also hier klicken:
> ...



Schöne Bildchen und jetzt weiß ich warum dschugaschwili wieder ein paar Zimperlein am rücken hat.


----------



## racejo (13. Juli 2011)

Will Morgen jemand fahren? Ab 5. Regen ist mir egal.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2011)

Danke euch !!


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juli 2011)

@hr1: schöne serie vom silbersattel. danke! auch für die sturzbilder...
der sprung in die linkskehre auf der dh sieht ja jämmerlich unspektakulär aus. schade, das wir mav`s cam nicht mithatten.

@bostad: wenn du dich vom studienstress ablenken möchtest so melde dich. nächste woche sollte ich wieder fit sein.


----------



## kawilli (14. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Solange ihr euch nicht im Wald austobt, würde ich mich sehr über die Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage freuen. Ich benötige soviele Teilnehmer so schnell es geht, damit ich auch bald wieder Biken darf.
> 
> Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:
> 
> ...



habs auch hinter mich gebracht, war auch gar nicht schlimm.


----------



## wartool (14. Juli 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> habs auch hinter mich gebracht, war auch gar nicht schlimm.



Naja.. bis auf die Frage zum Einkommen...

*DONE*


----------



## kawilli (14. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Naja.. bis auf die Frage zum Einkommen...
> 
> *DONE*



mit oder ohne Schwarzgeld?


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2011)

Super cool von Euch, ich kann euch beruhigen, die Emailadressen werden getrennt von den Angaben gespeichert, selbst ich kann da nix einsehen. 
@Tom,

sobald die Sonne nächste Woche mal rauskommt können wir gerne mal starten. Solange der Fragebogen noch online ist, kann ich eh nix auswerten. Ich kann nur Mittwoch nicht!

Viele Grüße und nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle!


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Schwarzgeld?


 
immer mit Schwarzgeld, es geht ja um das Verfügbare Einkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (14. Juli 2011)

auf in den Harz...ich guck mir mal die Rosstrappe an


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juli 2011)

viel spass mit den hexen. hoffentlich hast du annehmbares wetter.


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Juli 2011)

Morgen vormittag jemand im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Morgen vormittag jemand im Taunus unterwegs?



Vormittag?? Haben se dich im Krankenhaus rausgeschmissen?
Ich muss da nämlich arbeiten!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juli 2011)

meinereiner muss bis 1200 arbeiten. das kreuz ist auch noch nicht zu 100% fit...

wann wird eigentlich endlich gegrillt?


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Juli 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Vormittag?? Haben se dich im Krankenhaus rausgeschmissen?
> Ich muss da nämlich arbeiten!



Dienst ab 15 Uhr! Dafür die Nacht wieder mit Volldeppen rumschlagen 

Grillen?! Ja wann?????


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2011)

moin,

ich habe mal die fimerischen ergebnisse eines meiner vielen soloausritte verarbeitet. die die vor 2 wochen hier am w-stein waren, erkennen evtl. das ein oder andere stück weg. aber achtung, ich wollte die abfahrten komplett draufhaben und hatte keine lust da noch die cam-perspektiven zu wechseln. [ame="http://vimeo.com/26426054"]http://vimeo.com/26426054[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe mal die fimerischen ergebnisse eines meiner vielen soloausritte verarbeitet. die die vor 2 wochen hier am w-stein waren, erkennen evtl. das ein oder andere stück weg. aber achtung, ich wollte die abfahrten komplett draufhaben und hatte keine lust da noch die cam-perspektiven zu wechseln. http://vimeo.com/26426054



 ist so einiges wiederzuerkennen, den anfang find ich genial


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2011)

...ich auch....  den rest üben wa noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (15. Juli 2011)

Schick, schick! Ich hab da auch so das ein oder andere erkannt war auch noch was fremdes mit bei. Schönes Video, wir sollten die Aktion von neulich mal wiederholen, hoffe mir macht dann nicht wieder ein Infekt einen Strich durch die Rechnung.....
Dieses WE läuft bei mir Radmäßig nix, wir haben Besuch...
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## roberto.d (15. Juli 2011)

Hey oldrizzo, cooles vid, weiter so gefällt mir gut


----------



## Zilli (15. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> ...Hier gehts zur Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit:
> 
> http://dise-online.net/o/survey.aspx?id=2060
> 
> Vielen Dank!


dto. (war hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juli 2011)

bad kreuznach fällt wegen zu gutem wetter aus


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Juli 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> dto. (war hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig)




Jo die Umfrage lasse ich noch bis zum 29.07. laufen, hat also gepasst.

Danke Dir!


----------



## roberto.d (16. Juli 2011)

Sch... Steuererklärung  das ist so nervig und kostest so viel schöne Zeit die man nicht aufs Rad kann. (Und ich hab gerade erst angefangen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (16. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Sch... Steuererklärung  das ist so nervig und kostest so viel schöne Zeit die man nicht aufs Rad kann. (Und ich hab gerade erst angefangen  )



...gib dir Mühe und Vaterstaat wird dir ein paar neue Teile bezahlen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2011)

Guckst du hier:
Dschugaschwili in Aktion





Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2011)

Na endlich mal wieder ein äkschenbild. Und dann auch noch von meiner vielseitigkeit. 
Das ist doch die nötige Abwechslung, die dieser Fred brauchte. Statistiken, Umfragen und inhaltlose posts sind ja leider die Regel geworden...

*Auf zu alten Aktionismus!*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2011)

Hab ich gerne gemacht mein Freund


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Juli 2011)

Boah, grad vom Taunus zurück. Was ein Sauwetter. Aber Spass hat's gemacht!


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2011)

@Morpheus: gut gemacht!


----------



## maverick65 (18. Juli 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> Dschugaschwili in Aktion
> Gruß,
> HR



Der Tilt&Shift-Effekt gefällt mir, hassu gut hinbekommen. Du lernst schnell


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das bezieht sich nicht auf meine Fahrtechnik. 

@xtccc: schon wieder im lande? wie war's im Harz?

Ahoi.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Der Tilt&Shift-Effekt gefällt mir, hassu gut hinbekommen. Du lernst schnell



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2011)

jupp, bin zurück. war ganz nett da. die strecke da macht schon spass..geht aber viel & oft & lang & gerade & pedalierend voran. 

was geht denn am we ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (19. Juli 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> was geht denn am we ?



GDC Bad Wildbad


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2011)

rennsau! viel erfolg.


----------



## McFlury (20. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> GDC Bad Wildbad



Auch von Mir viel Erfolg!

Das ist ja genau das richtig "Bad Wildbad-Wetter" Wie ich es dort gehasst habe :kotz:


----------



## roberto.d (20. Juli 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> rennsau! viel erfolg.





McFlury schrieb:


> Auch von Mir viel Erfolg!
> 
> Das ist ja genau das richtig "Bad Wildbad-Wetter" Wie ich es dort gehasst habe :kotz:



Danke.

Und irgendwie scheint es wirklich so zu sein, das Wetter passt sich jedes mal der Strecke an. Aber es ist nun mal teil des GDC's, da muss man durch.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg und natürlich ganz viel Spaß 
Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja ein wenig besser....

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2011)

wir werden heute 13:30 an der hohemark losfahren....wer lust hat


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir werden heute 13:30 an der hohemark losfahren....wer lust hat



Wir fahren um 11Uhr 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2011)

ihr seid im gewohnten revier?

mal schauen vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem feldi....runterfahren wollen wir auf der anderen seite


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2011)

@Roberto
Schicke Leistung wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Juli 2011)

30 Punkte. Hammer! Das mit dem schlammrumsuhlen scheint unserer rennsau zu gefallen...

Ich hoffe, du findest noch Zeit etwas mit nem schönwetterradler zu unternehmen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2011)

Jetzt auch bei Facebook (dort einfach danach suchen): *Freireiten-ffm.*


----------



## roberto.d (24. Juli 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> @Roberto
> Schicke Leistung wieder.





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> 30 Punkte. Hammer! Das mit dem schlammrumsuhlen scheint unserer rennsau zu gefallen...
> 
> Ich hoffe, du findest noch Zeit etwas mit nem schönwetterradler zu unternehmen.



Danke. 

Die nächsten WE's sehen wieder etwas ruhiger aus da klappt es bestimmt endlich mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Runde. 

Auch wenn ich Bald Wildbad immer noch nicht toll finde scheinen mir die technischen und ruppigen Strecken tatsächlich zu liegen (vor allem wenn sie matschig sind --> Mudfreak), aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch am heulen. Samstag war Klasse und das Ergebnis sah richtig gut aus. Sonntag sieht ja vom Ergebnis auch nicht schlecht aus, aber ich hatte einen Sturz im Rennlauf.  Mein eigener Fehler und wenn und aber zählt nicht, deshalb bin ich auch traurig und sauer auf mich selbst. 

Also, noch mehr trainieren und weiter am Gas drehen.


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2011)

Gestürzt? Uff, dann hätte das Ganze heute etwas anders ausgesehen. Aber das Seeding gestern, respekt.


----------



## McFlury (25. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!! 



roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> ...Also, noch mehr trainieren und weiter am Gas drehen.



Aber bis zum Wochenende solltens Du nicht mit dem Triaining warten. Wie wär´s mal wieder mit Dienstag?


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juli 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber bis zum Wochenende solltens Du nicht mit dem Triaining warten. Wie wär´s mal wieder mit Dienstag?



Dienstag könnte klappen, hast schon ne E-Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

Dreht jemand zufällig Donnerstag ne Runde?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Wann soll es am Di bzw Do losgehen? Kann leider nur abends nach der Arbeit. Wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp, oder?


----------



## Downhiller16 (25. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand vllt wie es immoment im Bombenkrater offenbach aussieht ? weil ich weis das dort alles zu gemacht worden ist ,aber wäre da vllt nicht die möglichkeit alle möglichen biker hier aus der umgebung zurhilfe hollen und auch vereine und dan mit hilfe von dimb das zu legalizieren oder war der bombenkrater legal oder net ? 
wäre mal nett wenn man mir mal ein paar mehr infos geben könnte danke 
suche noch ein paar Leute auch noch zum biken zurzeit in dietzenbach , würde aber auch nach offenbach oder so kommen


----------



## DrMainhattan (25. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Dienstag könnte klappen, hast schon ne E-Mail.



hi, werd auch morgfn im raunus unterwegs sein, voraussichtlich aber erst am frühen nachmittag.... macht ihr ne enduroausfahrt?


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Juli 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vllt wie es immoment im Bombenkrater offenbach aussieht ? weil ich weis das dort alles zu gemacht worden ist ,aber wäre da vllt nicht die möglichkeit alle möglichen biker hier aus der umgebung zurhilfe hollen und auch vereine und dan mit hilfe von dimb das zu legalizieren oder war der bombenkrater legal oder net ?
> wäre mal nett wenn man mir mal ein paar mehr infos geben könnte danke
> suche noch ein paar Leute auch noch zum biken zurzeit in dietzenbach , würde aber auch nach offenbach oder so kommen



Gude,
der Bombenkrater Spot ist illegal und wird dies auch weiterhin wohl bleiben. Alle Versuche durch den Verein BDOFF.de den Spot zu legalisieren sind leider gescheitert. 
Viele Lines sind zerstört, Bilder habe ich leider keine. Sieht wohl so aus als wolle man den Leuten die dort fahren zu verstehen geben das in letzter Zeit wohl von Seiten der Biker der Bogen ein wenig überspannt worden ist. OK., eine Feuerstelle mitten in einem Wald bei Waldbrandstufe Eins ist derb, und säckeweise Müll am Spot muss auch nicht sein. Da kann man die Behörden schon verstehen, aber gleich ohne Vorwarnung alles platt machen?
Und bitte, bauen nur mit Absprache des o.a. Vereins, bzw. der locals. Ach ja, Holz das nicht natürlich im Wald gewachsen ist (Europaletten usw.) sieht man seitens der Behörden auch nicht all zu gerne im Wald. 
Wenn ihr die locals unterstützen wollt, dann baut nicht einfach drauf los, sondern wendet euch an den Verein oder die locals die eh alle dem BDOF angehören und nehmt euren Müll einfach wieder bis zum nächsten Mülleimer wieder mit, als das Tetrapac zum Beispiel, voll war war es ja auch mehr Arbeit das Teil im Rucksack mitzuschleppen.....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Downhiller16 (25. Juli 2011)

ja das mit dem müll hatte ich gesehn das ist schon krass , man hätte die ja wenigsten mitnehmen können und entsorgen können und das mit der feuerstelle ist auch net das tollste gewesen und wo kann man jetzt noch fahren ?
weil würde gerne hier was in der umgebung zum fahren haben , weil taunus da kenne ich keine strecken und jedes mal beerfelden ist auch etwas weit


----------



## kawilli (25. Juli 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> der Bombenkrater Spot ist illegal und wird dies auch weiterhin wohl bleiben. Alle Versuche durch den Verein BDOFF.de den Spot zu legalisieren sind leider gescheitert.
> Viele Lines sind zerstört, Bilder habe ich leider keine. Sieht wohl so aus als wolle man den Leuten die dort fahren zu verstehen geben das in letzter Zeit wohl von Seiten der Biker der Bogen ein wenig überspannt worden ist. OK., eine Feuerstelle mitten in einem Wald bei Waldbrandstufe Eins ist derb, und säckeweise Müll am Spot muss auch nicht sein. Da kann man die Behörden schon verstehen, aber gleich ohne Vorwarnung alles platt machen?
> Und bitte, bauen nur mit Absprache des o.a. Vereins, bzw. der locals. Ach ja, Holz das nicht natürlich im Wald gewachsen ist (Europaletten usw.) sieht man seitens der Behörden auch nicht all zu gerne im Wald.
> ...


----------



## McFlury (25. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi, werd auch morgfn im raunus unterwegs sein, voraussichtlich aber erst am frühen nachmittag.... macht ihr ne enduroausfahrt?





mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Wann soll es am Di bzw Do losgehen? Kann leider nur abends nach der Arbeit. Wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp, oder?



Wir treffen uns morgen um 17.30 Uhr zu einer Enduro Runde in ansprechenden Tempo (es wird nicht geschoben;-)). Knapp 1000hm könnten es schon werden.

Treffpunkt ist im Krontal auf dem kleinem Parkplatz beim Apfelwein Herbert (50.169223,8.511517).

Fans des Öffentlichen Nahverkehrs kann ich auch um 17.19 Uhr in Kronberg Süd von der S4 abholen. (dann bitte noch mal per Mail melden)


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Wann soll es am Di bzw Do losgehen? Kann leider nur abends nach der Arbeit. Wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp, oder?



Ich muss auch arbeiten und dann noch von Mainz nach Hohemark. Sollte es sich ergeben nehme ich auch den Bus hoch und fahre dann eben öfters die Teilstücke zwischen den Trails hoch.... Also sollte mein Bike Mittwoch endlich vom Versender wieder kommen, drehe ich Donnerstag meine Runde...

Greetz


----------



## Downhiller16 (25. Juli 2011)

@ meisteralex 
dann wäre aber die frage wo kann man jetzt fahren , außer beerfelden ? weil im taunus ist es ja auch net legal zu fahren und wie ich schon erwähnt habe das ich keine strecke zum dh/fr fahren kann.
Eine frage jetzt an alle könnte mich jemand vllt mal mit nehmen zu einer strecke hier in der umgebung von Frankfurt zum riden oder mal im taunus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Juli 2011)

Hmm, danke. Um 17:00 Uhr könnte ich wohl schon mal loskommen, dann wäre es aber noch eine halbe Stunde Autofahrt bis zum Treffpunkt. Das wird verdammt knapp. Und bergauf hab ich keine Übung, da muss ich wohl warten bis mal jemand zu einer gemütlicheren Runde aufbricht...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch arbeiten und dann noch von Mainz nach Hohemark. Sollte es sich ergeben nehme ich auch den Bus hoch und fahre dann eben öfters die Teilstücke zwischen den Trails hoch.... Also sollte mein Bike Mittwoch endlich vom Versender wieder kommen, drehe ich Donnerstag meine Runde...
> 
> Greetz



Das klingt nicht schlecht, vor allem mit dem Bus hoch. Wann würdest du von der Hohemark starten?


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht schlecht, vor allem mit dem Bus hoch. Wann würdest du von der Hohemark starten?



Also ich werde probieren den Bus 17.36 Uhr zu bekommen. Man kann aber nur hoffen, dass kein anderer auf die Idee kommt, denn es gibt nur 2 Plätze...


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs, jetzt muss ich aber schon mal einwerfen, das Freireiten auch das Bergauffahren beinhaltet.  Ansonsten müsste das Forum ja offentlicheverkehrsmittelabhängige*unfrei*reiter heißen.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, jetzt muss ich aber schon mal einwerfen, das Freireiten auch das Bergauffahren beinhaltet.  Ansonsten müsste das Forum ja offentlicheverkehrsmittelabhängige*unfrei*reiter heißen.



Ich glaube damit hast du mich angestachelt, oben noch ne Bockwurst zu essen und nen Radler zu trinken ^^


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube damit hast du mich angestachelt, oben noch ne Bockwurst zu essen und nen Radler zu trinken ^^



 Na dann lass es Dir schmecken

@dschugaschwili: Wie ist es denn mit Dir, ein wenig Aktion vielleicht? Oder @xtccc: Mal wieder frische Luft schnappen? Oder @hotrod: Es müssen hier doch wieder mehr Fotos gepostet werden, wie wär's? Oder...Oder...Oder... aber nicht beschweren wir hätten nicht bescheid gesagt

Und Mcflury wird mich ganz bestimmt auch nicht den Berg hoch scheuchen und ganz lieb mein Tempo annehmen da doch das Wochenende noch in den Beinen steckt.  gell


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Na dann lass es Dir schmecken



Falls ihr das weekend im Taunus etwas reißt, würde ich mich auch freuen, mitfahren zu können (auch wenn es noch nicht fest steht, ob ich kann)... Dann auch mit treten und ohne Bockwurst ^^ Auch wenn es mit meinem (knapp) 18kg Hobel dann echt anstrengend wird.

So, guts Nächtle - kurz nach 5 klingelt der Wecker

Guuuuuuuuut Nacht 

Alex

P´s war vor 1 Jahr schon mal bei euch mitgefahren, da aber noch mit dem Propheten


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2011)

guuudööh 

sollte es sich ergeben, dass ich heute Zeit habe zu fahren werde ich mich bemühen zum Treffpunkt zu biken... auf dem Rückweg würde ich allerdings dann wieder Richtung OU abbiegen und direkt heimwärts fahren...

in welche Richtung solls gehen? AK?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## McFlury (26. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Und Mcflury wird mich ganz bestimmt auch nicht den Berg hoch scheuchen und ganz lieb mein Tempo annehmen da doch das Wochenende noch in den Beinen steckt.  gell



...ich schon. Aber dafür bringe ich diesmal einen jungen, frischen Helfer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juli 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> @ meisteralex
> dann wäre aber die frage wo kann man jetzt fahren , außer beerfelden ? weil im taunus ist es ja auch net legal zu fahren und wie ich schon erwähnt habe das ich keine strecke zum dh/fr fahren kann.
> Eine frage jetzt an alle könnte mich jemand vllt mal mit nehmen zu einer strecke hier in der umgebung von Frankfurt zum riden oder mal im taunus ?



Gude,
jaja das leidige Thema legalität.....  
Aaaalso, ich an deiner Stelle würde mich recht wenig darum scheren, du bist jung und brauchst den Spaß! Nee mal ernsthaft: Ich glaube nicht das du persönliche Probleme bekommst wenn du bei dir am Hexenberg oder im Bombenkrater fährst. Ich glaube das da höchstens eine mündliche Verwarnung bei rauskommt. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung!!!
Gruß:
Meiste Alex


----------



## Downhiller16 (26. Juli 2011)

ja das ist immer so die Sache , aber finde das eh etwas ******* das man den bikern überhaupt nichts gönnt , mann müsste den bikern eine strecke geben oder ein Gebiet wo man fahren dürfte


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juli 2011)

Jupp,
derartige Versuche werden bzw. wurden durch "Wheels over Frankfurt" im Taunus gestartet. Wie da momentan der Stand der Dinge ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, schau einfach mal bei denen auf der HP nach.
Löblich ist zumindest das die Stadt Frankfurt im Begriff ist einen Skatepark der auch durch BMXer und Dirtern genutzt werden kann in der Höhe des Molenkopfs am Osthafen am bauen ist, soweit ich die Info eines andern Bikers richtig verstanden habe. Schön wenn es Wirklichkeit werden würde, nutzt halt erstmal den DHlern und Freeridern nix, ist aber ein Anfang.
Würde mich nur mal interessieren welcher Verein bzw. welche IG es geschafft halt die Stadt zum Bau eines solchen Parks zu bewegen. Und wie sie das geschafft haben, dass die Stadt Frankfurt bei dem Thema in Wallung kommt....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Downhiller16 (26. Juli 2011)

also die hp von Wheels over Frankfurt ist nie so aktuell steht leider nichts drauf bezüglich taunus , steht nur drauf wegen der rinne in darmstadt.
Mal schauen vllt ergibt sich ja ürgend wan nochhmal was zum biken.
Weil ich finde wenn es einen Park wie beerfelden im Taunus gäbe wäre das gut .


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2011)

Grüüützy mitanand!!

Ich glaube ich muss heute auch mal vor die Tür.

Würde aber meinen 17kg Hobel gerne hochtreten, wenns nicht regnet. So´n Ründchen übern AK wär schön.

Habe den Überblick verloren wer hier hochfahren will und wer nur Pudding in den Beinen hat  und vor allem wann?


----------



## DrMainhattan (26. Juli 2011)

Soooo, endlich hat es zu regnen angefangen - grandios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (26. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Grüüützy mitanand!!
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss heute auch mal vor die Tür.
> 
> ...



...um 17.30 Uhr in Kronberg wird aus eigener Kraft hochgefahren. Dürfte so Richtung AK hoch gehen und dann ein paar schöne Trails wieder zurück nach Kronberg


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2011)

hmm.. was schätzt du, wann ihr auf dem AK wärt??
Bei mir sieht es fast als, als würde es später werden.. evtl könnte ich dann mit dem Kollegen Bostad oben am AK hinzustossen... ich glaube, der fährt auch immer von der HM aus, richtig??


----------



## McFlury (26. Juli 2011)

so gegen 18:45 Uhr!


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2011)

ok.. was sagt der Kollege Bostad zu meiner Idee??


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2011)

Sounds good.

Müsste dann aber auch wieder in Richtung HM runter. Also wir müssten dann so um 17:45 losfahren.
Könnte aber auch aus Kronberg mitfahren, mir egal.


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2011)

damn.. habe ben noch nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen.. komme also wirklich nicht pünktlich weg...
Ich denke, dann ist es das beste, wenn ich mich ausklinke und wir uns evtl so auf dem AK treffen.. sorry
solltest Du Bostad doch von der HM aus starten kannst Du mir gerne mal Deine Handynummer per PN schicken.. dann melde ich mich, wenn ich doch noch rechtzeitig im Anflug auf die HM wäre.. dann wäre ein Treffen an der Emminghaushütte auf meinem Weg...

Grüüüüße
Chris



brauche von daheim aus ca 1Std15 auf den AK.. evtl pack ich das... momentan kleben aber ein aar dunkle Wolen überm Taunus.. hoffentlich gib das nicht wieder so ne Sintflut...


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2011)

Ok, gut dann weiss ich Bescheid. Bei mir wird es wohl bei der HM bleiben, da evtl noch jemand von mir mitkommt, der machts aber noch von seiner Arbeitszeit abhängig.

Also verbleiben wir mit dem Motto aus´m Swingerclub "alles kann nix muss". Also nicht auf mich am AK warten oder so, wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht


----------



## roberto.d (27. Juli 2011)

@McFlury, racejo: Schöne Runde gestern Abend, hat Spaß gemacht obwohl ich jetzt von Regeneration nach dem Wochenende nicht sprechen kann.

Und wartool und BOSTAD haben wir auf AK auch noch getroffen. 

Schönen Tag, Roberto.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. Juli 2011)

So gefällt mir das Wetter! Bad Vilbel, jetzt!!


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juli 2011)

Jo hatte gestern ein kleines Kreislaufdown und war eher ein bisschen zittrig, lag wohl an der gehasteten Auffahrt. Habe mich aber sehr gefreut mal die entsprechenden Gesichter zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (27. Juli 2011)

War echt ein schönes Ding Gestern


----------



## wartool (27. Juli 2011)

"geastete Auffahrt"... empfandest Du das wirklich so? Hättest doch was sagen können.. langsamer kann ich immer...

war aber nett mal wieder ein paar enue Gesichter zu sehen ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Juli 2011)

War doch alles super. Spaß hat's gemacht. Das ist das wichtigste. Bin heute Abend auch unterwegs. Kann aber noch keine Zeit nennen.


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

ich setzte heute mal aus... mir hats gestern Abend schon den Arsch gewaschen *hrrhrr*


----------



## xtccc (28. Juli 2011)

17:34 an der HM? ich habs bike schon im Kofferraum 



BOSTAD schrieb:


> War doch alles super. Spaß hat's gemacht. Das ist das wichtigste. Bin heute Abend auch unterwegs. Kann aber noch keine Zeit nennen.


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Juli 2011)

Packe ich nicht. Gerade ausm Büro. Treffe mich im halb sieben an der hm. Tscho


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. Juli 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, jetzt muss ich aber schon mal einwerfen, das Freireiten auch das Bergauffahren beinhaltet.  Ansonsten müsste das Forum ja offentlicheverkehrsmittelabhängige*unfrei*reiter heißen.



Später als geplant von der Dienstreise zurück, die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sind schon weg. Also schnell das Hardtail anstatt das DH-Bike in den Kofferraum und ab zur HM. Alles bis ganz nach oben gefahren, schön war's 
Nur bergab wäre etwas mehr Federweg ganz schön. Ich brauch wohl doch noch ein weiteres Bike, um wirklich frei zu sein


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. Juli 2011)

hi, habt ihr schon pläne fürs wochenende? wird sicher wieder wetterabhängig wo's hingeht...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2011)

morgen 900 hohemark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (31. Juli 2011)

Bin heil zurück aus dem Wallis und bin absolut begeistert. Nach einer Woche Regen in Morzine waren wir doch sehr froh in Verbier erstmals im trockenen fahren zu können, durch das steile Gelände und den steinigen Boden trocknen die Strecken dort sehr schnell ab und sorgen so für eine menge Spaß. Wer allerdings denkt "ah eine Rote Strecke, müsste ja mittelschwer sein" wird dort ganz schön, ob des teilweise extremen Gefälles und des hohen technischen Anspruches, schauen. Wir waren jedenfalls ganz schön erstaunt, in PdS wäre so ne Strecke als Tiefschwarz eingestuft gewesen. Mal von nicht umfahrbaren Drops und Sprüngen abgesehen.  
Crans Montana ist dagegen das absolute Flow-Paradies und hat uns allen schon nach der ersten Abfahrt ein 2 Tage Dauergrinsen verpasst. Bellwald hat uns auch sehr gut gefallen, die Abfahrt hat viel Airtime und dennoch ruppige und technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen. Leider hat es in Bellwald dann wieder ordentlich angefangen zu regnen, so das wir die meisten Holzelemente und Wurzellandungen ausgelassen haben.
Ach und im Wallis gibt es kein anstehen im Lift! In Verbier und Crans Montana waren ausser uns noch ca. 10 andere Biker im Park und in Bellwald waren wir die einzigen 3 im ganzen Bikepark.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2011)

@junger Fritz: hab mir eben mal die Bilder angeschaut. Na, wenn das kein gelungener bikeurlaub war! Ich hätte euch besseres Wetter gewünscht, doch was einen nicht umbringt, soll ja bekanntlich härter machen. Bis demnächst.

Ahoi.


----------



## DrMainhattan (31. Juli 2011)

Sehr coole Fotos!! Macht Fernweh...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2011)

ja, klasse fotos, sieht nach nem coolen urlaub aus 

ham den xtcc (roberto und mcflurry auch) heut getroffen, der arme kerl mußt ganz alleine...ja und keith , garry, simon und wie war nochmal der name ...das hat nen haufen spaß gemacht...jederzeit wieder!


----------



## visionthing (31. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Blumen. Der Urlaub war echt Klasse, besonders die 2. Woche in der Schweiz.

Bis Bald


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat -> Fullfacehelm "Specialized Deviant"  2010ér Skulls-Version günstig zu verkaufen..Abholung in Oberursel  Neu  und original verpackt.

Greetz 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. August 2011)

Ist jemand morgen oder Donnerstag Abend bei dem schönen Wetter unterwegs? Hätte so ab 18 Uhr Zeit für eine Feierabendtour mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2011)

Suche Mitfahrer für heute 15:00 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde übern AK.

Start HM.


----------



## wartool (2. August 2011)

leider zu früh..


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2011)

Jo ich will was von der Sonne abkriegen und ich bin abends schon verabredet


----------



## McFlury (2. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche Mitfahrer für heute 15:00 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde übern AK.
> 
> Start HM.



Hi, ich werde so gegen 17Uhr auf dem AK sein. Veileicht können wir dann mal eine Abfahrt zusammen fahren.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2011)

Gude Flury,

das könnte sogar hinhauen, wenn ich noch ein kleines Sonnenbad nehme .
Ich müsste allerdings spätestens um 17:40 an der HM sein.


----------



## McFlury (2. August 2011)

...bei 40min können wir ja nochmal halb hochfahren ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Suche Mitfahrer für heute 15:00 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde übern AK.
> 
> Start HM.





McFlury schrieb:


> Hi, ich werde so gegen 17Uhr auf dem AK sein. Veileicht können wir dann mal eine Abfahrt zusammen fahren.




...führt mich nicht in versuchung!


----------



## McFlury (2. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...führt mich nicht in versuchen!



...wie könnte ich das tun?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...wie könnte ich das tun?





mal schauen...aber ich glaub ich schaff das heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. August 2011)

Würde noch jemand auf eine spätere Feierabendrunde mitkommen? Muss leider noch arbeiten und kann erst ab etwa 18 Uhr.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2011)

Der Flury ist schnell unterwegs


----------



## HaGs (2. August 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> ...im Wallis gibt es kein anstehen im Lift...und in Bellwald waren wir die einzigen 3 im ganzen Bikepark...


 Wir waren am 1.August (notabene der Schweizerische Nationalfeiertag und alle haben frei) in Bellwald, freie Fahrt den ganzen Tag (siehe Video), da waren vielleicht 15 Downhiller 
Bellwald-Vid:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SttxjOIK5Yw[/nomedia]


----------



## xtccc (3. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Der Flury ist schnell unterwegs



bergauf & bergab


----------



## roberto.d (3. August 2011)

So, morgen (Donnerstag) gibt es wieder eine Endurorunde von McFlury und mir. Weitere Teilnehmer sind erwünscht.

Los geht es um 17:30 Uhr im Krontal (Kronberg) auf dem kleinem Parkplatz beim Apfelwein Herbert (50.169223,8.511517).


----------



## BOSTAD (3. August 2011)

Diesmal muss ich leider arbeiten  ihr seid mir bergauf eh zu schnell!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. August 2011)

Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn es recht ist und ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loskomme. Solltet ihr viel schneller sein oder mir die Trails für meinen harten Bock zu technisch werden, müsste ich mich notfalls ausklinken.


----------



## McFlury (4. August 2011)

...das passt schon, hauptsache du lässt uns auf Deinem Hardtail bergauf nicht stehen.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. August 2011)

@McFlury, Roberto: Nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich morgen Muskelkater hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (5. August 2011)

Checkliste Platz 7: 1x jährlich Roberto treffen _




_


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2011)




----------



## roberto.d (5. August 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> @McFlury, Roberto: Nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob ich morgen Muskelkater hab...



Gerne doch,  freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer. 

Und ich bin mal gespannt was sich an der Bikefront ergibt, Hardtail oder DH Bike sind ja nicht optimal für die Runden. 

Und ein wenig Muskelkater muss sein. 




Xah88 schrieb:


> Checkliste Platz 7: 1x jährlich Roberto treffen _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Das is ja cool, da freu ich mich 




--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Schönes Bild


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir!
Hattet ne schöne Aussicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2011)

morgen mal ein bissi später 10:00 AK


----------



## Zilli (6. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen mal ein bissi später 10:00 AK


 d.h. so 09:00 HM ? 
(mal schauen. Ich musste heute mal raus, bevor es wieder schifft; bin zum Mönchbruch und grad retour gekommen)



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> [schönes Bild]


ei welcher Gipfel war es denn (Höhe) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. August 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> d.h. so 09:00 HM ?
> (mal schauen. Ich musste heute mal raus, bevor es wieder schifft; bin zum Mönchbruch und grad retour gekommen)
> 
> 
> ei welcher Gipfel war es denn (Höhe) ?



es war a windisch Spitz 2300 oder 2400m?
in einem bekannten Meraner Skigebiet


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2011)

is nix mit ak heut


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> is nix mit ak heut



vllt gegen Nachmittag ?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2011)

da kann zumindest ich heute nicht


----------



## wartool (7. August 2011)

hey iggi... Oli und ich werde irgendwann heute Nachmittag aufm AK einschlagen.. wollen / müssen vorher aber einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter schrubben, um uns wenigstens bissl auf den Urlaub nächste Woche vorzubereiten...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## xtccc (11. August 2011)

1xevil & 2xintense zurück ausm taunus...schön wars !


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

Hier unser Video aus Süd Tirol!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccbuh7s3GzE[/nomedia]


----------



## ratte (14. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hier unser Video aus Süd Tirol!


Wohl eher nicht. 
Hast wohl nicht ganz den richtigen Musikgeschmack getroffen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht.
> Hast wohl nicht ganz den richtigen Musikgeschmack getroffen.



diese sch+++++


----------



## roberto.d (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

nur ganz kurz weil ich eigentlich schon in Bett muss:

So schön ist Pila:






[/URL][/IMG]

Und hier noch etwas Aktion dazu, wurde ja gewünscht in letzter Zeit:





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (16. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur ganz kurz weil ich eigentlich schon in Bett muss:
> 
> ...



Very nice, wo ist denn Pila genau?


----------



## xtccc (16. August 2011)

erzähl doch mal was zu der stelle....


----------



## roberto.d (16. August 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Very nice, wo ist denn Pila genau?



Pila ist etwa 150km  westlich von Mailand



xtccc schrieb:


> erzähl doch mal was zu der stelle....



Jo, die Stelle war spektakulär und das Bild täuscht nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Als ich sie mir angeschaut habe war ich der Meinung man kann da nicht runter fahren aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen habe ich es dann doch gewagt und es hat geklappt. Als ich sie mir am zweiten Tag noch mal angeschaut habe, dachte ich wieder: Man kann da nicht runter fahren, obwohl ich es besser wusste. Es war jedes Mal eine neue Überwindung aber ich habe es in jeden Run gemacht. Leider hat sich die Kule vor dem unteren Stein (kurz vor dem Vorderrad auf dem Bild) immer weiter ausgefahren und das hat dazu geführt das ich beim Rennlauf da ins straucheln gekommen bin und unfreiwillig das Rad verlassen musste. Das hat arg Zeit gekostet, von daher bin ich aber mit meinen 7. Platz ganz zufrieden. Es war aber nicht die einzige Schlüsselstelle und ich denke man kann von wordcuptauglicher Strecke sprechen. Da ich keinen einzigen Chickenway genommen habe, das Rad und ich komplett heile geblieben sind und ich gar nicht so langsam, war es ein gutes Wochenende.


----------



## kawilli (16. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Pila ist etwa 150km  westlich von Mailand
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, die Stelle war spektakulär und das Bild täuscht nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Als ich sie mir angeschaut habe war ich der Meinung man kann da nicht runter fahren aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen habe ich es dann doch gewagt und es hat geklappt. Als ich sie mir am zweiten Tag noch mal angeschaut habe, dachte ich wieder: Man kann da nicht runter fahren, obwohl ich es besser wusste. Es war jedes Mal eine neue Überwindung aber ich habe es in jeden Run gemacht. Leider hat sich die Kule vor dem unteren Stein (kurz vor dem Vorderrad auf dem Bild) immer weiter ausgefahren und das hat dazu geführt das ich beim Rennlauf da ins straucheln gekommen bin und unfreiwillig das Rad verlassen musste. Das hat arg Zeit gekostet, von daher bin ich aber mit meinen 7. Platz ganz zufrieden. Es war aber nicht die einzige Schlüsselstelle und ich denke man kann von wordcuptauglicher Strecke sprechen. Da ich keinen einzigen Chickenway genommen habe, das Rad und ich komplett heile geblieben sind und ich gar nicht so langsam, war es ein gutes Wochenende.



Respekt und Glückwunsch. Ich hätte mir an der Stelle in die Shorts ge.... sieht für mich unfahrbar aus. Aber du bist halt ein echter Held.


----------



## racejo (16. August 2011)

Sauber Roberto. Geile Schaise 

Hast du die Woche Zeit zum Biken? So Mittwoch Donnerstag hab ich Zeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2011)

jetzt sollte es mit dem Video funktionieren...


[ame="http://vimeo.com/27756870"]Enduro Freeride SÃ¼d Tirol 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## roberto.d (16. August 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Sauber Roberto. Geile Schaise
> 
> Hast du die Woche Zeit zum Biken? So Mittwoch Donnerstag hab ich Zeit.



Hi Jo,

ich will versuchen Donnerstagabend ne Runde zu drehen. Kann es aber erst morgen wirklich sagen ob es klappt. Ich muss aber auf jeden Fall mein Hardtail nehmen (14,5kg mit nur einen Kettenblatt vorn) weil ich immer noch nicht das neue Schaltauge fürs Noton habe. Das soll zum Glück diese Woche noch kommen. Wie das mit dem Hardtail funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht, könnte also langweilig für Dich werden. Ich sage morgen aber auf jeden fall Bescheid ob ich fahre.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. August 2011)

@Roberto: Gratulation zum wirklich sehr respektablen 7. Platz 



roberto.d schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auf jeden Fall mein Hardtail nehmen



Hab ich da was von Hardtail gelesen? Das klingt ja nach einer Tour wie für mich gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt sollte es mit dem Video funktionieren...
> 
> 
> ...Enduro Freeride SÃ¼d Tirol 2011 on Vimeo




schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (17. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt sollte es mit dem Video funktionieren...
> 
> 
> Enduro Freeride SÃ¼d Tirol 2011 on Vimeo



schönes Video macht echt Lust auf Alpen und weckt wieder das Fernweh.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2011)

...aber der teil der nicht mit red hot chili unterlegt ist, ist der bessere....


----------



## McFlury (17. August 2011)

...deshalb geht's am Freitag erstmal nach Davos!


----------



## kawilli (17. August 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...deshalb geht's am Freitag erstmal nach Davos!



Apropo hat jemand vielleicht Ende September noch was geplant, wo man sich noch dranhängen kann? Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und wollte noch mal richtig schön Biken fahren. Nur ein bischen gesellschaft wäre super, fahre nicht gern allein in der Weltgeschichte rum. Vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und Lust, bin bei der Auswahl des Zieles noch völlig flexibel.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## xtccc (17. August 2011)

was geht denn am we ? BF ?


----------



## Taunide (17. August 2011)

Schönes Video, schaut nach viel Spaß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (17. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...aber der teil der nicht mit red hot chili unterlegt ist, ist der bessere....


 ich meine vernommen zu haben, dass Du eher für oberhalb der Baumgrenze bist ?

Ansonsten schönes Video mit den Lenzhahner-typischen Versetzeinlagen


----------



## roberto.d (17. August 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Sauber Roberto. Geile Schaise
> 
> Hast du die Woche Zeit zum Biken? So Mittwoch Donnerstag hab ich Zeit.



Also, jetzt mach ich es mal fest. Morgen, 17:30 Uhr Hohemark und mal sehen wie weit ich komme mit meinem Notbike.  Wer immer Lust hat ist Willkommen.

@xtccc: Bin am Wochenende in der Heimat zur Schuleinführung meiner Nichte. Kannst ja morgen mitkommen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (17. August 2011)

morgen is schon ne ausfahrt mit dem doctore geplant und die tour soll nur partiell mit muskelkraft bestritten werden...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. August 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> was geht denn am we ? BF ?



Sonntag vielleicht? Samstags bin ich schon wieder verplant.


----------



## visionthing (18. August 2011)

Am Sonntag werde ich in BF sein, allerdings mit meinem kleinen Bruder.


----------



## xtccc (18. August 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sonntag vielleicht? Samstags bin ich schon wieder verplant.



dann hast du jetzt am Sonntag auch etwas vor !


----------



## Ghostriders (18. August 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> was geht denn am we ? BF ?


 
Fahre vielleicht am Samstag nach BF !?!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Also, jetzt mach ich es mal fest. Morgen, 17:30 Uhr Hohemark und mal sehen wie weit ich komme mit meinem Notbike.  Wer immer Lust hat ist Willkommen.



@Roberto: Warst heute Abend dort? Hab dich gar nicht gesehen. Das Wetter war ja echt super, von Gewitter keine Spur.



Würde eventuell Samstag was machen, Taunus oder Beerfelden.


----------



## xtccc (21. August 2011)

auch bzw. gerade mit wenig federweg macht beerfelden ne menge spass..


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. August 2011)

@t+m: gut gemacht! hoffentlich schaff ich es auch bald wieder mal aufs rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (22. August 2011)

Heute ca. 19:00 Hohemark zur Feierabendrunde .


----------



## maverick65 (22. August 2011)

Ich wußte garnicht, das Hopi auch ein auf Heli macht...







Feldi nach Sonnenuntergang von oben: 





Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (24. August 2011)

Falls dieses Jahr wieder jemand Interesse und es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:
Die Anmeldung zum diesjährigen Buckelnunnerrenne (31.08.-03.10.) in Beerfelden ist eröffnet.


----------



## DrMainhattan (25. August 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Feldi nach Sonnenuntergang von oben:
> 
> ...



Seid ihr mitm Rettungshubschrauber übern Feldberg geflogen?! Nice...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2011)

das find ich auch richtig gut


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2011)

Das vom Feldi ist echt schön. Mav, hast Du die Foto's gemacht (und das Logo eingebaut) ?


----------



## roberto.d (29. August 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch einfach mal was schreiben, hier ist ja sonst im Moment gar nichts los. Habt Ihr alle die Saison schon beendet? 

Bei mir ist es noch eine Woche und dann gehts nach Kanada in den Urlaub und für den 18.09. ist Whistler schon gebucht.  (leider nur ein Tag, aber das muss man einfach machen)

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Hopi (29. August 2011)

Roberto, dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß in CAN  und lass dich nicht von einem Bären in den Popo beissen


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das vom Feldi ist echt schön. Mav, hast Du die Foto's gemacht (und das Logo eingebaut) ?



Yep selbst gemacht, aber wir sind nicht mit einem Rettungsheli über den Feldberg geflogen (nur mit einem JetRanger). 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (29. August 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Roberto, dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß in CAN  und lass dich nicht von einem Bären in den Popo beissen



Dem schließe ich mich an. Viel Spaß in Whistler und zeig den Lokals mal was ein echter Teutone draufhat.


----------



## roberto.d (29. August 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Roberto, dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß in CAN  und lass dich nicht von einem Bären in den Popo beissen





kawilli schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Viel Spaß in Whistler und zeig den Lokals mal was ein echter Teutone draufhat.



Danke, Spaß werde ich bestimmt haben und da ein dort auch mal ein Weltbekannter MTBler über den Weg fahren kann muss ich den auch nicht zeigen.  Aber vor den Bären hab ich schon eine wenig Angst. Man muss ja immer anders reagieren. Beim Schwarzbär groß machen, bei Mutterbär auf nen Baum mit der Hoffnung das sie bei den kleinen unten bleibt und beim Grizzly einfach nur beten das er bessers zu tun hat...

Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. August 2011)

Hey Roberto,
ich wünsche dir auch viel Spaß in Kanada....da muss ich auch noch unbedingt hin. 
Viel Spaß und mach ein paar schöne Bilder 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2011)

was meint Ihr zu den neuen Laufrädern?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2011)

vorne und hinten hast nen platten...oder was meinst du 

viel spaß roberto!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vorne und hinten hast nen platten...oder was meinst du
> 
> viel spaß roberto!




sorry hatte keine Luftpumpe dabei...

wie sieht das aus mit den neuen Laufrädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (29. August 2011)

Ich glaub mit Luft in den Reifen rollen die besser.


----------



## kawilli (29. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sorry hatte keine Luftpumpe dabei...
> 
> wie sieht das aus mit den neuen Laufrädern?



Also ich glaube ja die sähen an meinem Bike besser aus.


----------



## visionthing (30. August 2011)

Viel Spaß in Canada!

Von Gestern:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch einfach mal was schreiben, hier ist ja sonst im Moment gar nichts los. Habt Ihr alle die Saison schon beendet?
> 
> Bei mir ist es noch eine Woche und dann gehts nach Kanada in den Urlaub und für den 18.09. ist Whistler schon gebucht.  (leider nur ein Tag, aber das muss man einfach machen)
> 
> Grüße Roberto.



Da bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Ich bin am Samstag von Kanada zurückgekommen und habe mir ebenfalls einen Tag gegönnt. Shops und Leihmaterial in Hülle und Fülle (nicht ganz billig), Tageskarte bei akt. Wechselkurs zum akzeptablen Preis, Wetter perfekt, Streckenauswahl ohnegleichen, das Bier danach im Longhorn spült den Pistenstaub sehr gut weg.

Mein Fazit: Trails dieser Art findet man in Europa auch, nur eben nicht an einem Spot. Und ein Tag ist definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke, Spaß werde ich bestimmt haben und da ein dort auch mal ein Weltbekannter MTBler über den Weg fahren kann muss ich den auch nicht zeigen.  Aber vor den Bären hab ich schon eine wenig Angst. Man muss ja immer anders reagieren. Beim Schwarzbär groß machen, bei Mutterbär auf nen Baum mit der Hoffnung das sie bei den kleinen unten bleibt und beim Grizzly einfach nur beten das er bessers zu tun hat...
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf.




Die Bären kümmern sich zur Zeit eher um die Lachse und lassen hagere Biker unbehelligt. Für den nötigen Winterspeck helfen die nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2011)

ne stimmt nicht, 
die bären schauen das die bullen im stall bleiben und nicht oberhand bekommen...die ham gar keine zeit für lachs!


----------



## xtccc (30. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Bären kümmern sich zur Zeit eher um die Lachse und lassen *hagere* Biker unbehelligt. Für den nötigen Winterspeck helfen die nicht.



also wurdest du angefallen ??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2011)

Nee, der Walze die da zu Tal rollte ist er aus purem Selbsterhaltungstrieb aus dem Weg gegangen.


----------



## kawilli (30. August 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> also wurdest du angefallen ??



Oh das war voll gemein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2011)

Solange er mich nicht zum Rennradfahren einlädt lasse ich Nachsicht walten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (30. August 2011)

Danke nochmal an alle für die "Spaßwünsche"



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Ich bin am Samstag von Kanada zurückgekommen und habe mir ebenfalls einen Tag gegönnt. Shops und Leihmaterial in Hülle und Fülle (nicht ganz billig), Tageskarte bei akt. Wechselkurs zum akzeptablen Preis, Wetter perfekt, Streckenauswahl ohnegleichen, das Bier danach im Longhorn spült den Pistenstaub sehr gut weg.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Trails dieser Art findet man in Europa auch, nur eben nicht an einem Spot. Und ein Tag ist definitiv zu wenig.



Das klingt doch gut. 
Ein Tag ist natürlich zu wenig, aber wie gesagt besser als gar keiner. Einen Bericht werd ich dann natürlich posten wenn ich zurück bin. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Ghostriders (30. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Solange er mich nicht zum Rennradfahren einlädt lasse ich Nachsicht walten.


 

Aber vielleicht am Samstag nach BF ??

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mtbikerFFM (31. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle für die "Spaßwünsche"



Auch von mir ganz viel Spaß. Bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast.


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2011)

[offtopicmodus=ON]

An alle fotografisch aktiven Freireiter:

Kennt jemand einen Fotodealer im Rhein-Main Gebiet, der Lee Filter im Standard Sortiment führt?

[offtopicmodus=OFF]


----------



## DrMainhattan (31. August 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in Canada!
> 
> Von Gestern:



Das sieht nach sehr viel Flow und nach sehr sehr viel Spass aus... 

Dumm das das Ding jetzt Mo/Di zu hat...


----------



## visionthing (31. August 2011)

Ich habe vergessen meine Liftkarte abzugeben, daher muss ich leider noch mal hin. 
Die La Fat ist wirklich sehr flowig und hat viele Sprünge. Heute Abend lade ich mal ein Video von der Nuts hoch die ist vom Charakter ganz anders aber m.M. noch viel besser.


----------



## BOSTAD (31. August 2011)

Viel Spass. In Whizzla


----------



## kawilli (31. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke, Spaß werde ich bestimmt haben und da ein dort auch mal ein Weltbekannter MTBler über den Weg fahren kann muss ich den auch nicht zeigen.  Aber vor den Bären hab ich schon eine wenig Angst. Man muss ja immer anders reagieren. Beim Schwarzbär groß machen, bei Mutterbär auf nen Baum mit der Hoffnung das sie bei den kleinen unten bleibt und beim Grizzly einfach nur beten das er bessers zu tun hat...
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf.



ich wollte dieses Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Was macht der Roberto wohl in dieser Situation? Zumindest der Adrenalinpegel dürfte kräftig ansteigen.


----------



## ratte (31. August 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


>


 Spannendes Rennen. 
@Roberto
Viel Spaß. 



Lac Blanc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (31. August 2011)

Wie angekündigt, eine Runde La Nuts.


----------



## ratte (1. September 2011)

Es gibt da so eine Stelle auf der La Nuts, wo ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich meinen Kopf überzeugen kann, da auf der Ideallinie herunter zu fahren. Das Video ist gutes Anschauungsmaterial, wie ich es tunlichst nicht machen sollte.


----------



## BOSTAD (3. September 2011)

Mal ein nettes Vid von R107Bikes, wurde auch am Feldberg aufgenommen. 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28474842"]Poetry in Motion on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kawilli (3. September 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Mal ein nettes Vid von R107Bikes, wurde auch am Feldberg aufgenommen.
> Poetry in Motion on Vimeo



nettes Video 

gleich gehts los zum Melibokus, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch mein Bike bewegen kann.  Seit 6 Wochen mein erstes freies WE bei Kaiserwetter aufs Bike. Was gibts Schöneres. Let´s Ride


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2011)

wir kamen heute auch auf die dumme Idee mit den Bullits den Feldi rauf und runter zu fahren. Booohhhhh was sind wir jetzt am Popo.


----------



## kawilli (3. September 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir kamen heute auch auf die dumme Idee mit den Bullits den Feldi rauf und runter zu fahren. Booohhhhh was sind wir jetzt am Popo.




Ich hab mich zwar mit dem Enduro den Melibokus hoch gequält aber ich weiß wie ihr euch fühlt. Die Hitze war schon grenzwertig aber der Spaß war dafür umso größer. Ich grinse immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2011)

@BOSTAD: der vorspann ist extraklasse 



....da fehlt jetzt noch der film  




@all: wart ihr wieder fleißig, ich hab's nur bis zum eissalon geschaft


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. September 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @BOSTAD: der vorspann ist extraklasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hab ich es ja noch weiter geschafft


----------



## kawilli (4. September 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Mal ein nettes Vid von R107Bikes, wurde auch am Feldberg aufgenommen.
> Poetry in Motion on Vimeo



nettes Video hab ich auf Facebook schon gesehen. Wirkt aber wie ein reines Produkt Werbevideo. Sponsered by Avid, Nicolai, etc. ....


----------



## BOSTAD (4. September 2011)

Ist ja auch eher ein Teaser für den Laden.
Der Actionteil muss noch gedreht werden


----------



## maverick65 (5. September 2011)

Apropos Film: ich hoffe auf rege Beteilung eurerseits beim 5. BeerfellemerBuckelNunnerRenne! Diesmal will ich ein auf Film machen 
Meine Helmcam müßte noch irgendwo rumschwirren...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all: wart ihr wieder fleißig, ich hab's nur bis zum eissalon geschaft



iggi und meinereiner haben am So ein best of Taunus veranstaltet  55km 1550hm purer Spaß 
Und du hast ja nen Hund...


----------



## kawilli (6. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> iggi und meinereiner haben am So ein best of Taunus veranstaltet  55km 1550hm purer Spaß
> Und du hast ja nen Hund...



Boah seid ihr Fit****er


----------



## BOSTAD (6. September 2011)

Suche Mitfahrer für heute 14:30 uhr Enduro Tour aufn AK.
Startpunkt Hohe Mark.


----------



## McFlury (6. September 2011)

...wollte auch so in einer Stunde los. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. September 2011)

@Zilli: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag...bleib so wie du bist und laß dich ordentlich feiern.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2011)

da werd ich mich mal anschließen...die besten wünsche von uns!

....hätten wir gestern eigentlich doch noch ne zweite flasche entkorken sollen


----------



## kawilli (14. September 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2011)

alles gute und so weiter!

wann steigt die party, werter facebookfreund?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2011)

Häbbi B-Day mein Bester. Hoch sollst du leben - 3 mal hoch.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Zilli


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. September 2011)

Die Intense-Factory Fahrer sind zurück ausm Taunus! Niemand getroffen, wann fährt der Rest hier mal wieder???


----------



## visionthing (14. September 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> wann fährt der Rest hier mal wieder???



Am 24. und 25. geht es ein letztes mal dieses Jahr nach Lac Blanc. Du wolltest doch auch mal hin. 
In Nürnberg konnte ich mich leider nicht melden da am Hauptmarkt bei den vielen Menschen mein Handy nur noch als Kalender zu gebrauchen war und später hab ich nur noch an mein Bier gedacht.


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. September 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Am 24. und 25. geht es ein letztes mal dieses Jahr nach Lac Blanc. Du wolltest doch auch mal hin.
> In Nürnberg konnte ich mich leider nicht melden da am Hauptmarkt bei den vielen Menschen mein Handy nur noch als Kalender zu gebrauchen war und später hab ich nur noch an mein Bier gedacht.



LacBlanc, interessant...... mir ging's mit dem Handy ähnlich: Akku leer ab dem Finale! Ach und meinen Blitz (den ich sowieso nicht benutzt habe) hab ich noch verloren, grosses Kino!


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2011)

Dem Zilli sei ein trullala...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag zur früh-nächtlichen Stunde aus dem, dem Spessart vorgelagerten Mainland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (14. September 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Zilli: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag...bleib so wie du bist und laß dich ordentlich feiern.
> Gruß,
> Marco


Muchas gracias 

bzw. vielen Dank @all für die Wünsche. Auch wenn ich hier ä bisserl rar in letzter Zeit war (analog meiner Bikeaktivitäten, so Ø 1 x die Woche), freue ich mich natürlich über die Aufmerksamkeit.



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles gute und so weiter!
> wann steigt die party (... wär mal was fällig meinerseits, jedoch geht die nächsten 2 Wochenenden nix), werter facebookfreund?  confused: isch abe gar kaine Fäsebuk )


----------



## kawilli (15. September 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Die Intense-Factory Fahrer sind zurück ausm Taunus! Niemand getroffen, wann fährt der Rest hier mal wieder???



Du hättest die Tour ja mal hier posten können, dann wär ich auch mitgefahren. So hab ich leider nur ne Flachlandrunde gedreht, bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein.
Was geht denn heute vielleicht, hätte noch Zeit.


----------



## kawilli (15. September 2011)

So habs heute zumindest bis auf den Altkönig geschafft. Herrliche Abendstimmung genossen bei phantastischem Licht und dann mal wieder eine geile Abfahrt genossen. Auf dem Harderweg wußte ich wieder warum Gott die Fullys geschaffen hat. Ich liebe meine 180-er Gabel, das Teil ist einfach Sahne.
Wenn ich es morgen hinkriege, will ich noch mal rauf. Wer Bock hat melden.

gruß Karsten


----------



## wartool (16. September 2011)

hey Kawilli.. ich glaube, dann sind wir uns begegnet.. bin Dir auf dem kurzen Stück WAB runter zur WM kurz nach dem großen Baum, oder wie das Teil heißt begegnet... kann das sein?


----------



## kawilli (16. September 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> hey Kawilli.. ich glaube, dann sind wir uns begegnet.. bin Dir auf dem kurzen Stück WAB runter zur WM kurz nach dem großen Baum, oder wie das Teil heißt begegnet... kann das sein?



Fährst du ein Torque, dann glaub ich ja. Sonst sind mir nur CC-ler begegnet.


----------



## wartool (16. September 2011)

jopp dat war iiiisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (16. September 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> jopp dat war iiiisch



na dann kannste das nächste Mal ja auf die Bremse treten wenn wir uns begegnen.


----------



## wartool (17. September 2011)

geht nicht.. mein Rücktritt ist kaputt ;-P


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2011)

200 von 600km haben wir


----------



## kawilli (17. September 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> geht nicht.. mein Rücktritt ist kaputt ;-P



Hast du etwa keinen Anker dabei ;-) 
@ Luca: du wirst mir doch nicht etwa zum CC-ler mutieren. Wo bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2011)

Rund rum sind jedenfalls Berge


----------



## kawilli (17. September 2011)

So ich habe es getan.  Heute Nacht noch schnell nachgemeldet für´s 5.BBNR. Man muß ich besoffen gewesen sein.


----------



## maverick65 (18. September 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> noch schnell nachgemeldet für´s 5.BBNR.



Apropos, wer is´n alles angemeldet, bzw. wer ist denn dabei, egal ob Zuschauer oder Beteiligter?

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2011)

wir sind gemeldet (für beide Rennen)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. September 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Apropos, wer is´n alles angemeldet, bzw. wer ist denn dabei, egal ob Zuschauer oder Beteiligter?
> 
> Gruß Mav



Ich komme als Zuschauer. Fahren sitzt nicht drin


----------



## kawilli (19. September 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich komme als Zuschauer. Fahren sitzt nicht drin



dann fahr doch im Stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. September 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir sind gemeldet (für beide Rennen)


Gemeldet ja. Hoffe nur, dass ich bis dahin den Lenker wieder halten kann.


----------



## kawilli (19. September 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Gemeldet ja. Hoffe nur, dass ich bis dahin den Lenker wieder halten kann.



hast du dir Aua gemacht?


----------



## ratte (19. September 2011)

Yap. Unterwegs die Sportarten verwechselt.
Ich dachte, ich müsste unterwegs in guter Eishockeymanier den Weg freiräumen und bin mit der Schulter am Baum hängen geblieben. Das Bodycheck alleine wäre ja nicht das Thema gewesen, wenn der Baum nicht auf Höhe der Absprungkante gewesen wäre. Dem Baum ist übrigens nichts passiert. 
Bei mir hat's eine Etage tiefer dann Schulter und Daumen erwischt, wobei letzterer mir langwieriger erscheint.


----------



## maverick65 (20. September 2011)

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich fit für Beerfelden. Auch Hopi wünsche ich ein gutes Rennen.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kurze Feierabendrunde morgen?


----------



## kawilli (20. September 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Yap. Unterwegs die Sportarten verwechselt.
> Ich dachte, ich müsste unterwegs in guter Eishockeymanier den Weg freiräumen und bin mit der Schulter am Baum hängen geblieben. Das Bodycheck alleine wäre ja nicht das Thema gewesen, wenn der Baum nicht auf Höhe der Absprungkante gewesen wäre. Dem Baum ist übrigens nichts passiert.
> Bei mir hat's eine Etage tiefer dann Schulter und Daumen erwischt, wobei letzterer mir langwieriger erscheint.



Man Sabine du machst Sachen. Du kannst doch so kurz vor dem Ereignis des Jahres kein so hohes Risiko mehr eingehen.  Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall schnellste und beste Genesung, damit du pünktlich wieder fit bist. Du mußt doch einem alten Mann wie mir zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und die Ehre der Frauen hoch halten.


----------



## kawilli (20. September 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine kurze Feierabendrunde morgen?



Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit. Sorry


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. September 2011)

Bin mit xtccc morgen auf der DH, wann ist noch unklar...


----------



## xtccc (20. September 2011)

net morgen...am donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (21. September 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> net morgen...am donnerstag



Ach stimmt ja, jetzt aber morgen!


----------



## kawilli (21. September 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, jetzt aber morgen!



Sag mal ne Zeit vielleicht klappts ja bei mir.


----------



## xtccc (22. September 2011)

hat jemand nä. woche am Mi u/o Do zeit+laune für winterberg?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. September 2011)

Nächste Woche passt nicht. Aber ich habe in der Woche 10. - 14.10. Urlaub und wollte, so das Wetter mitspielt,  dann mal hin. Vielleicht geht da ja was.


----------



## McFlury (22. September 2011)

Wann Seit Ihr den heute unterwegs. Würde mich anschliessen wenn´s passt


----------



## xtccc (22. September 2011)

so gegen 1700- 1730 @HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (22. September 2011)

Hey, der mögliche Liftbetreiber will sehen, dass Interesse an einem Bikepark auf der Wasserkuppe - Rhön besteht. Also los, tretet der IG bei, dann wird das was

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=770


----------



## kawilli (25. September 2011)

So ich melde mal Vollzug hier. Heute auf den Feldberg gequält und ordentlich smooth die DH gerockt. Ich war so lange nicht mehr oben, ich wußte gar nicht mehr wie es da aussieht. Ein Kompliment an die Baumeister so flowig bin ich da noch nie runtergedonnert. Entweder ist sie einfacher geworden oder ich besser, glaube aber eher Ersteres. Auf jeden Fall war alles auch für so einen Stümper wie mich fahrbar und das will schon was heißen. Fazit 680 Hm geschafft(bin stolz auf mich) und super geil abgefahren. Dazu Kaiserwetter und Völkerwanderung oben auf dem Feldi. Ein perfekter Tag. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## McFlury (25. September 2011)

Hey Robert "Alter Kanadier", Glückwünsch für die erfolgreiche Saison.
6. Gesamt ist schon top!

Jetzt geht´s erst mal zum Spaß haben nach Bozen!!!


----------



## kawilli (25. September 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Hey Robert "Alter Kanadier", Glückwünsch für die erfolgreiche Saison.
> 6. Gesamt ist schon top!
> 
> Jetzt geht´s erst mal zum Spaß haben nach Bozen!!!



Glückwunsch auch von mir. Der Roberto hat hier noch gar keinen Kanada-Vollzug gemeldet.


----------



## ratte (25. September 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> 6. Gesamt ist schon top!!


Respekt, Roberto.


----------



## roberto.d (25. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Danke. Bin auch ganz zufrieden. Einen paar kleine Eindrücke von Kanada werde ich hier bald posten. Bin nur gerade etwas knapp von meiner Zeit. Bin quasi von Kanada Heim gekommen, habe geschlafen und dann gings nach Thale zum letzten GDC. War schönes Wetter und damit ein gelungener Abschluß. Jetzt freu ich mich schon auf Bozen, nächsten  WE und tolle Endurorunden, daher fällt für mich Beerfelden leider aus, aber Euch viel Spaß.

Wenn ich es also diese Woche nicht mehr schaffe was zu schreiben, dann nächste Woche ganz bestimmt.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. September 2011)

Ja, ich bin mal auf deine Eindrücke gespannt. 

Kaum zu glauben, aber bei mir sind's jetzt schon wieder 6 Wochen her - wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2011)

Letzte Woche, Montag, Süd Tirol, Vinschgau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Falsche Zeit, falscher Ort, falsches Sportgerät


----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falsche Zeit, falscher Ort, falsches Sportgerät




neee...kann man nun wirklich nicht so sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2011)

Doch.


----------



## kawilli (27. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falsche Zeit, falscher Ort, falsches Sportgerät



unterschreib ich, ein Snowbord wäre besser gewesen. Vielleicht hätte Uwe sich dann auch nicht so oft verletzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Ach ja: Gute Besserung 

... auf das der permanente Stinkefinger bald wieder der Vergangenheit angehört


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2011)

Vielleicht doch wieder CC, GAA und WAB also dem Alter angemessen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch wieder CC, GAA und WAB also dem Alter angemessen



Pfui, Spuck...Bääääääh


----------



## racejo (28. September 2011)

Initiative Bikepark Wasserkuppe. Jetzt auch auf Facebook. Danke fürs beitreten 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/181432421933623/?notif_t=group_r2j


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2011)

hat wer von euch die sonntagsuhrzeiten des busses ab hohemark richtung feldberg? danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2011)

Meinst Du den Weiltalbus?


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2011)

hi waltho, danke dass du dich meldest.

bis jetzt habe ich die linien 50, 57 und 245 ausfindig machen können, welche bis zum sandplacken verkehren. aber welcher bus fährt denn bis auf den gipfel? an der haltestelle da oben stand ich jetzt, ohne mich jemals für die linien interessiert zu haben, sicher schon 400.000 mal und einmal hat mich sogar ein bikefreundlicher busfahrer im winter von oben wieder für umme zur hohemark chauffiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2011)

waltho, hättste mal angedeutet, dass der 57er genau der ist, hätt ich nicht blöd nachgefragt.

über rmv.de wird der feldberg nicht erwähnt und dein link erwähnt ihn ebenfalls nicht. "meinst du den weiltalbus?" - ja woher soll ich das wissen, wenn es drei verschiedene linien gibt aber nirgendwo der feldberg erwähnt wird. trotzdem danke.

bin also auf blöd zur hohemark gefahren und dann oben direkt am bus gesehen, dass es der 57er ist. an der haltestelle feldberg steht auch nur die 57 und keine andere linie. danke, jetzt weiß ich genau bescheid.


----------



## Noctis (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Biker

Nachdem ich es nun endlich über mich gebracht habe und mein bike nach Ffm geholt habe, würde ich gerne morgen fahren gehen.
Wer hätte also Zeit und Lust mir die freeride Möglichkeiten zu zeigen? Würde von Frankfurt Süd aus fahren. Also mit der Bahn, oder notfalls auch mit dem Auto.

Gruß, noctis

Ps: meine Kondition hat über die Tage ganz schön gelitten - blöder Bürojob...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Sorry - Ich wollte nur helfen. Ich hatte selbst keinen Plan, welche Buslinie die Richtige ist. Ich hatte einfach nur gegoogelt und den Link gepostet.

... ich bin selbst noch nie mit dem Bus auf den Feldberg gefahren


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2011)

hört sich mein beitrag echt so vorwurfsvoll an? 

sorry!


----------



## Noctis (3. Oktober 2011)

kann mir eigentlich jemand n Bikeladen in FFM empfehlen?


----------



## x-rossi (3. Oktober 2011)

gute werkstatt oder bestimmte marken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (4. Oktober 2011)

Gute Werkstatt ist n Anfang. Such aber auch n laden mit Zubehör - was man halt so braucht. Specialized und Norco, bzw Rockshox.
Mir gehts aber hauptsächlich um guten Service und nette Leute Plus n Mittelgroßes Sortiment.


----------



## Hopi (4. Oktober 2011)

velo-doctor.de  der Thorsten fährt selbst DH ist also nicht so ein Citybike Schrauber, der noch nie ein Diskbremse in der Hand hatte. Kleine Läden haben den Vorteil das sie sich mehr um ihre Kunden bemühen, als große Shops.


----------



## Noctis (4. Oktober 2011)

tja, was ist nun "klein"? damit rätselte ich schon beim vorigen Post.
Wie auch immer, ich schau mir einfach mal diverse an.
Gibts was, was man meiden sollte?


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2011)

Noctis schrieb:


> tja, was ist nun "klein"? damit rätselte ich schon beim vorigen Post.
> Wie auch immer, ich schau mir einfach mal diverse an.
> Gibts was, was man meiden sollte?



Bikemax  


Also, wenn ich nicht alles selbst machen würde, wären meine Rangliste

Velo Doc
MainBike (die sind FFM City)
HiBike (aber bei denen scheiden sich die Geister) ich mag sie andere eben nicht.


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2011)

schon komisch das in diesem Thread nix über das BBNR 2011 getextet wird. und auch traurig, das wie abgesprochen meine Helmcam nicht vor ort gewesen ist. 

Ratte und Hopi waren am Start und sind erfolgreich gewesen !

Bilder von beiden habe ich zwar nicht "nur" Video, was noch geschnitten werden will, doch ein paar nette Fotos sind so nebenbei gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43590/page:2

Gruß Mav


----------



## roberto.d (5. Oktober 2011)

Und Ratte war ganz nebenbei die schnellste Frau beim Super Enduro! Cool.


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2011)

das Enduro war sch......, dass war kein Enduro sondern ein DH lite (voll für den Ar$ch)


----------



## Zilli (7. Oktober 2011)

@Lucafabian
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
mein lieber Freund der Baum- und Schneefallgrenze ​


----------



## wartool (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey Luca!!

auch von mir Alles Gute!!

Wann sieht man sich (Dich) wiedermal im Taunus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Oktober 2011)

[singmodus]alles gute zum geburtstag, alles gute wünsch ich dir[/singmodus]

Häbbi B-Day alter Fahrensmann - lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2011)

da schliess ich mich meinen Vorrednern an:



Alles Gute Lugxx.
P.S.: wann geht die geplante Flughafenrunde?


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich schliesse mich den Gratulationen gerne an u. hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist mein post? Seit sj's Ableben spinnen die apfelgeräte...


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2011)

Ach, scheinbar war meinereiner zu ungeduldig. 
Sorry u. Ahoi!


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2011)

Luca, alles Gute

...und sag dem Deifel mal, er soll hier mal frischen Wind reinbringen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2011)

Heeyy, altes Haus, bevor der Tag sich zu Ende neigt...







Alles Gute vom Kombi und Familie!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2011)

Dank euch allen!
Runde im Taunus oder auch um den Flughafen geht erst wieder wenn die Hand wieder funktioniert. Flughafen vielleicht auch früher  Ende Oktober sollt ich mehr wissen


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dank euch allen!
> Runde im Taunus oder auch um den Flughafen geht erst wieder wenn die Hand wieder funktioniert. Flughafen vielleicht auch früher  Ende Oktober sollt ich mehr wissen



Nee, oder? Was hast'e denn geschafft? Zu früh im Jahr in zu hohem Schnee abgefahren?


----------



## roberto.d (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey Luca, auch von mir alles Gute. 

Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir doch die Kapsel am linken Mittelfinger modifiziert  die muss erstmal wieder heilen

Danach geht's wieder rund

Roberto, wie war bei dir Südtirol?


----------



## Hopi (8. Oktober 2011)

Luca von uns nachträglich auch alles Gute


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luca von uns nachträglich auch alles Gute



Dank euch zwein!


----------



## McFlury (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi Luca,

auch von mir noch alles Gute! 

Bozen hat, vor allen bei dem Wetter, wirklich Spaß gemacht. Ein Baum und ich habe das tolle Wochenende dann leider etwas abrupt beendet


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2011)

Süd Tirol ist's schon  
aber dieses Jahr hat's mal seine Zähne gezeigt, wenn auch bei mir ne Portion Überheblichkeit (wozu die Protektoren?Mir passiert eh nix) mit im Spiel war. Hätt ich sie angehabt wär wahrscheinlich wirklich nix passiert. - ohne Worte!

Wie ist's bei Dir? Hat's Dich arg erwischt?


----------



## McFlury (8. Oktober 2011)

Protektoren hat ich an, hat aber nichts genutzt :-(

Hab mir das Wadenbein gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. Oktober 2011)

Kacke gute Besserung das wars bestimmt für dieses Jahr.


----------



## McFlury (8. Oktober 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> Kacke gute Besserung das wars bestimmt für dieses Jahr.



Danke! Doc sagt 4 bis 6 Wochen Pause. Leider sehe ich das noch nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2011)

Sowas tut doch weh, oder?
Da hast du's dir aber richtig gegeben  Wie lange braucht das zur Heilung?

...gute Besserung!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2011)

4-Wochen und dann beginnt die Reha


----------



## McFlury (8. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat´s irgendwie durch die Luft gewirbelt und bin dann mit der Wade in einem Baum eingeschlagen (Roberto hat das genau gesehen). Hat erstmal ganz schön weh getan, jetzt geht es. Ich kann momentan halt überhaupt nicht auftretten. Ohne OP soll es wohl so 4 bis 6 Wochen dauern.


----------



## xtccc (8. Oktober 2011)

dann mal gute besserung !!

hier nochwas von meinem harzausflug..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30229859"]sx trail @ rosstrappen-dh / thale on Vimeo[/ame]

und da die cam 10m vorm zielsprung ausgegangen ist...


----------



## roberto.d (8. Oktober 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Mich hat´s irgendwie durch die Luft gewirbelt und bin dann mit der Wade in einem Baum eingeschlagen (Roberto hat das genau gesehen). Hat erstmal ganz schön weh getan, jetzt geht es. Ich kann momentan halt überhaupt nicht auftretten. Ohne OP soll es wohl so 4 bis 6 Wochen dauern.



Jo, ich habs genau gesehen, dabei wollte ich das gar nicht und es ging verdammt schnell. 

Hoffe das Du schnell wieder fit bist und wieder aufs Rad kannst. 

Abgesehen von McFlury's Verletzung war das Wochenende in Bozen Klasse. Super Wetter, ruppige und technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, super Leute, gutes Essen. Ein würdiger Abschluss.  (Bevor das Wintertraining für die nächste Saison beginnt  )


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Oktober 2011)

@mcfury: meinereiner wünscht schnelle und komplikationslose genesung.


----------



## xtccc (11. Oktober 2011)

wo bleibt denn der roberto'sche whistler-report ???


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bikemax
> 
> 
> Also, wenn ich nicht alles selbst machen würde, wären meine Rangliste
> ...




Finger weg von Mainbike.. Habe da gaaaanz miese Erfahrungen machen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Finger weg von Mainbike.. Habe da gaaaanz miese Erfahrungen machen müssen!



Mhmm, also ich nicht, war aber auch vor ein paar Jahren, da waren die absolut super.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mainbike soll früher in der Tat mal ganz gut gewesen sein. Ich habe aber auch schon mehrfach gehört, dass sie in letzter Zeit stark nachgelassen hätten.


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2011)

Die hatten ein Konzept, dass ständigen Wachstum der Räumlichkeiten und des Teams erfordern. Nur leider haben die verschlafen für ihren "Lebenslangen Service" das entsprechende Personal einzustellen. Die verkaufen immer mehr Räder, können aber die versprochene Leistung nicht bringen. Ich bekomme nur Termine für teilweise 2 Monate im voraus. Wo ist denn da der Service  Nach Tesfahrten mit den Testrädern soll der Rahmen neu gepulvert werden, weil Kratzer dran sind etc. etc. Die lassen unwissende in dem Glauben, dass dort Raketentechnik in der Werkstatt stattfindet und unnötige Reparaturen bzw. Austauschmaterial wird vorgeschlagen.

Ich könnte etliche Gründe aufzählen warum dort nicht hin sollte. Alles eigene Erfahrungen kein Singsang.


----------



## xtccc (11. Oktober 2011)

junge...selber schrauben! ist billiger, macht spass und man hat einen grund ein bier dabei zu trinken!


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2011)

Richtig. Aber die Erfahrungen musste ich wohl erst machen î


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dass ist natürlich nicht so klasse. Als ich da war, waren die echt cool, aber das war auch zum Anfang meiner MTB Zeit. Ich habe aber schon sehr schnell meinen Service selbst gemacht, da ich es hasse warten zu müssen.


----------



## kawilli (11. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok, dass ist natürlich nicht so klasse. Als ich da war, waren die echt cool, aber das war auch zum Anfang meiner MTB Zeit. Ich habe aber schon sehr schnell meinen Service selbst gemacht, da ich es hasse warten zu müssen.



Selber Schrauben ist cool, schon weil ich es hasse wenn jemand Anderes Hand an meine Bikes legt. Ich weiß ich bin da Eigen, aber nur was ich selbst geschraubt habe hat auch mein volles Vertrauen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (11. Oktober 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Die hatten ein Konzept, dass ständigen Wachstum der Räumlichkeiten und des Teams erfordern. Nur leider haben die verschlafen für ihren "Lebenslangen Service" das entsprechende Personal einzustellen. Die verkaufen immer mehr Räder, können aber die versprochene Leistung nicht bringen. Ich bekomme nur Termine für teilweise 2 Monate im voraus. Wo ist denn da der Service  Nach Tesfahrten mit den Testrädern soll der Rahmen neu gepulvert werden, weil Kratzer dran sind etc. etc. Die lassen unwissende in dem Glauben, dass dort Raketentechnik in der Werkstatt stattfindet und unnötige Reparaturen bzw. Austauschmaterial wird vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Ich könnte etliche Gründe aufzählen warum dort nicht hin sollte. Alles eigene Erfahrungen kein Singsang.




Die letzten Erfahrungen die ich mit denen hatte waren eigentlich durchweg positiv: allesamt Sachen wo ich selber nicht mehr weiterkam, die haben jedesmal sofort das Bike dabehalten und in kurzer Zeit repariert.

Für grössere Sachen brauch man wohl nen Termin aber das geht halt bei den kleinen Laden nicht anders...


----------



## roberto.d (11. Oktober 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> wo bleibt denn der roberto'sche whistler-report ???



ich bin schon dran und er wird heute noch gepostet, aber er ist doch etwas länger geworden, ich hoffe das stört euch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (11. Oktober 2011)

Nur einen Tag in Whistler:

Nun endlich war es so weit. Im Zuge unseres Jahresurlaubs in Kanada (WestkÃ¼ste) hatte ich mir einen Tag reserviert fÃ¼r den Bikepark in Whistler. Und ja, ein Tag ist definitiv zu kurz aber auf der anderen Seite besser als kein Tag. Nebenbei bemerkt ist Kanada ein wundervolles Land und die Begegnung mit SchwarzbÃ¤ren, WeiÃkopfseeadlern, Elchen etc. und die wundervolle Landschaft haben mich doch sehr beeindruckt.






















Hier jetzt aber zum Biken. Ich hatte leider nicht das beste Wetter, aber das macht gar  nichts, der Park ist bei jeden Wetter einen Besuch wert. Die schier endlos vielen Strecken reichen mindestens fÃ¼r eine Woche, obwohl es wohl eine Tour gibt in der man alle Strecken an einen Tag einmal fahren kann. Das wÃ¼rde ich aber nicht empfehlen, schon gar nicht wenn man nur einen Tag hat, da die Strecken nach dem zweiten oder dritten Mal erst richtig SpaÃ machen. RadlÃ¤den gibt es wie Sand am Meer und man kann sich Ã¼berall Bikes leihen. Ich hatte um sicher zu gehen allerdings schon ein Bike im Demo Center reserviert, da gabâs High Performance Bikes und ich hatte mich fÃ¼r das aktuelle Lapierre DH 920 mit Pendelbox entschieden. Damit stand ich dann auch pÃ¼nktlich zur ParkÃ¶ffnung um 10 Uhr am Lift.






Zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich ein paar Tipps von Freunden bekommen, welche Strecken sich fÃ¼r mich lohnen (hÃ¤ngt schon stark vom Fahrlevel ab). Ganz herzlichen Dank hier noch mal an die Zimbros (www.zimbros.de). Gestartet bin ich dann am Lower Mountain mit dem Upper und Lower Crank it up, ein sehr flÃ¼ssiger Trail mit Tables aber fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar, also genau das Richtige um sich ans Bike und die Bedingungen zu gewÃ¶hnen. AbschlieÃen wollte ich diesen mit den Heart of Darkness aber dieser war den ganzen Tag gesperrt. Dann ging es eben das letzte StÃ¼ck die A-Line runter. Nach der zweiten Fahrt fÃ¼hlte ich mich bereit fÃ¼r mehr. Nun stand die Kombination Upper Angry Pirate + Lower Angry Pirate + Samurai Pizzacut + HoChiMin + Lower A-Line auf dem Programm. Leider, oder vielleicht auch nicht, hatte ich den Einstig in den Samurai Pizzacut verpasst und bin gleich auf die Lower A-Line geraten. Der Angry Pirate ist schon deutlich technischer und enger, es gibt keine riesen SprÃ¼nge oder Drops und falls doch kann man die auch immer umfahren. Er bietet aber einen Trail mit Steinen, Wurzeln und engen Kurven und macht richtig SpaÃ. Die A-Line ist im Gegensatz dazu richtig schnell und hat riesen Tables Ã¼ber die man sich mit etwas Mut voll drÃ¼ber schieÃen kann. Es macht aber auch nichts, wenn man sie zu kurz springt. In der Beziehung ist der Park eh super vorbildlich, man kann auch immer als Einsteiger SpaÃ habe ohne dass man sich auf irgendwelche Mutproben einlassen muss. Zum Abschluss dieser Fahrt habe ich mir gleich noch den GLC Drop gegÃ¶nnt, der ist dann nichts fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger aber auch nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig schwer, er sieht aber gut aus.






Die nÃ¤chsten beiden Runs habe ich inklusive Samurai Pizzacut und HoChiMin gemacht und die beiden Strecken haben viele enge Kurven, oft auch mit Anliegern, hin und wieder taucht ein Sprung auf und man hat voll das FlowgefÃ¼hl, bestes Kurventraining.
Danach ging es auf den Upper Mountain. Hier ist es noch viel ruhiger und die Trails sind insgesamt noch naturbelassener. 











Insgesamt wird es auch eher schwieriger. Richtig cool sind hier der Blue Velvet oder der Fright Train. Die kann man beide bis zur Mittelstation fahren. Sie sind schnell, haben schÃ¶ne groÃe Anlieger und groÃe SprÃ¼nge, unterbrochen durch natÃ¼rliche Trails. Auch zu erwÃ¤hnen ist der Original Sin, dieser ist ein richtiger Downhill: steil, technisch, steinig, wurzelig, step ups usw. Wenn man dem fahrtechnisch gewachsen ist ein absolutes Muss. Um dann gut wieder zur Mittelstation zu kommen habe ich folgende Kombination gewÃ¤hlt: Original Sin + Bear Cup + Blue Velvet + Fright Train. Ein Blick auf die Uhr hat mir jetzt gesagt warum ich schon so ein HungergefÃ¼hl hatte, es war kurz vor 14 Uhr und so wÃ¤hlte ich die Upper und Lower A-Line um von der Mittelstation ganz nach unten zu kommen und bei Bike N Bean mein Mittag zu machen. 15 Minuten mussten allerdings reichen, denn ich hatte ja noch einiges vor.






Frisch gestÃ¤rkt habe ich mir dann den Schleyer am Lower Mountain vorgenommen. Das ist eine Expert Only Line und auch fÃ¼r mich gab es einiges an Trainingspotenzial, vor allem weil es Nass war. Das ist ein richtiger DH und da braucht man ein wenig um wirklich SpaÃ zu haben. Deshalb habe ich es auch bei einmal belassen und mich dann noch auf meinen erdachten Superrun vorbereitet. Dazu ging es wieder ganz nach oben und dann lautete der Plan: Original Sin + Fright Train + Upper Angry Pirate + Lower Angry Pirate + Samurai Pizzacut + HoChiMin + letztes StÃ¼ck Lower A-Line. Vom unteren Lift bis ganz nach oben und mit den Rad wieder runter war das eine ca. 45 Minuten Runde und die Fahrt hoch im Lift geht schnell. Ich sag Euch, diese beiden Runden waren der absolut perfekte Abschluss fÃ¼r den Tag.






Kurz vor Bikeparkschluss habe ich noch das Rad gewaschen und abgegeben und war super happy. Irgendwann zwischendrin war ich noch fÃ¤lschlicherweise den Too Tight gefahren und der ist genau wie sein Name sagt ein ganz schmaler lustiger Trail den ich auch empfehlen kann. Gut fand ich auch, dass es kleine GepÃ¤ckfÃ¤cher gibt die man anmieten kann um seine Sachen zu verstauen was sich bei Regen als nÃ¼tzlich erweist. Nach dem Duschen im Camper ging es dann noch ins GLC um einen Klasse Burger zu essen und auch noch Richie Schley zu sehen. Das ist wohl sein Stammlokal und auch andere Prominenz aus der Bikeszene lÃ¤sst sich dort Ã¶fters mal blicken.
Alle Trails sind in einer Trailmap gezeigt, Ã¤hnlich wie die PistenplÃ¤ne in den Skigebieten, und diese liegen an allen Kassen aus. Den sollte man sich auf jeden Fall einstecken.
Aber nicht nur der Bikepark ist Klasse sondern auch die ganze Region bietet viele tolle Trails die man fahren kann. 






Wer also mehr Zeit hat auf jeden Fall das Endurobike mit einpacken und die Gegend erkunden. Hier bietet sich sicher ein Guide an, den man direkt in Whistler buchen kann.

Und als Fahrer des Lapierre 920 DH im VPP Style muss ich ja auch noch was zum eingelenkigen Pendelboxsystem sagen. Ich mag ja Eingelenker eigentlich nicht und war sehr skeptisch als ich das aktuelle Lapierre das erste Mal gesehen habe aber wie immer geht probieren Ã¼ber studieren. Das Pendelboxsystem bleibt kompliziert (das ist wohl nÃ¶tig um einen Eingelenker in den Griff zu bekommen) aber es funktioniert. Das Bike war Ã¤hnlich schwer wie mein 2010 Lapierre aber es ging viel besser nach vorn. Gerade aus engen Kurven heraus hatte man den Eindruck man sitzt auf einen Hardtail, nur das der Hinterbau trotzdem aktiv bleibt. Obwohl ich das Bike in GrÃ¶Ãe L hatte war es zudem noch extrem wendig und verspielt, was wohl an dem bekannten Flex im Hinterbau liegt, und trotzdem super Laufruhig bei schnellen und ruppigen Passagen. Den Flex an der Schwinge muss man mÃ¶gen, aber wenn man sich drauf einlÃ¤sst funktioniert es perfekt. Insgesamt habe ich mich auf das Bike gesetzt und schon nach wenigen Metern heimisch gefÃ¼hlt (es hatte wie mein Rad Fox Federelemente was das Setup sehr einfach gemacht hat). Ich kann es auf jeden Fall empfehlen.






Fazit: Es war ein toller Tag in Whistler und auch wenn eine Woche besser gewesen wÃ¤re kann ich nur jedem raten genau diesen einen Tag zu nutzen (wenn nicht mehr drin ist) und SpaÃ zu haben. Es gibt sicherlich Ã¤hnliche Trails auch anderswo in der Welt, aber so konzentriert und mit solchem Ambiente habe ich es bisher noch nirgendwo erlebt.

Letâs Ride!
Roberto.


----------



## visionthing (11. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Bericht! Danke, da bekommt man richtig Lust auch mal hin zu fliegen.


----------



## kawilli (11. Oktober 2011)

was lange wärt wird richtig gut.  Super Bericht Roberto, macht echt Lust auf Selber Machen. Naja vielleicht klappts ja mal.


----------



## xtccc (11. Oktober 2011)

sehr guter bericht...

@tom: nächstes jahr finale fällt aus - wir fahren nach kanada !!!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Bericht, tolle Bilder. Da wird man ganz neidisch, dass es hier keinen vergleichbaren Park gibt. Hat auf jeden Fall Interesse geweckt selbst mal vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## wartool (12. Oktober 2011)

Toller Bericht.. danke Roberto 



Gute Besserung an McFlury und Luca!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (12. Oktober 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> sehr guter bericht...
> 
> @tom: nächstes jahr finale fällt aus - wir fahren nach kanada !!!



Spart euch Finale. Fahrt nach Molini it. Molini freeride heisst die shuttle seite  Bessere Tracks. Keine Überfüllung. Gute Preise. nur gibt's kein Apres ski. 

@ Dr. Manhattan. Klar ich habe dort auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich war dort fast 7 Jahre Kunde und ich habe dort bestimmt 4 Bikes gekauft. Ich erwarte dann auch entsprechenden Service.


----------



## viergewinnt (12. Oktober 2011)

sehr cooler Bericht, macht Echt Lust auf mehr...


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Oktober 2011)

@Roberto, jetzt erst gesehen. Super Bericht!! Danke fürs teilen


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> junge...selber schrauben! ist billiger, macht spass und man hat einen grund ein bier dabei zu trinken!



Yep! Unterschreibe ich, schon einige Räder aufgebaut und in Pflege (gehabt). 


Ansonsten sind doch alle außer Roberto mit seinem klasse Bericht über Whistler, der mich richtig neidisch macht, Weicheier 
Den letzten Satz bitte nicht ernst nehmen! 

Weicheier von wegen Foto/Videoprojekt.
Es gibt hier im Forum Leute die selbst ein Making-OF ansehbar einstellen: klick

Foto- und Videokram habe ich.
Nun liegt es an euch: Winterprojekt? Cityprojekt?
Ideen habe ich viele, doch ich brauche Fahrer!!!

Hier ein kleines Beispiel (Ausschnitt) vom 5.BBNR, bei dem ich 3 Tage gezeltet habe, nur um aufzunehmen : klick

Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (14. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand am we laune & zeit zum fahren ?


----------



## roberto.d (14. Oktober 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Foto- und Videokram habe ich.
> Nun liegt es an euch: Winterprojekt? Cityprojekt?
> Ideen habe ich viele, doch ich brauche Fahrer!!!
> 
> Gruß Mav



Hi Mav, wie schon mal gesagt, ich wäre gern dabei. Bei mir ist es nur mit der Zeit schwierig. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch irgendwie.  (z.B. jetzt am WE? --> dann wäre nur Schade das McFlury nicht dabei ist, er hätte bestimmt auch Spaß daran)



xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand am we laune & zeit zum fahren ?



Hi xtccc, ja ich werde fahren, weiß nur noch nicht genau wann. (Samstag oder/und Sonntag). Hast Du schon was konkretes im Kopf?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## McFlury (14. Oktober 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> ..dann wäre nur Schade das McFlury nicht dabei ist...
> Grüße Roberto.



Was ich mittlerweile auf Krücken drauf habe, wäre auch sehenswert!


----------



## roberto.d (14. Oktober 2011)

so, bei mir sieht es jetzt eher nach Sonntag aus mit biken......


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2011)

Und nächstes We? Bissi City-Ride in die Nacht von Ffm?
Selbstverständlich mit Cam!

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn meine Helmcam mit dabei wäre...


Apropos Cam: Dr.Mainhatten ist auch beim 5.BBNR gefahren. Leider habe ich ihn nur einmal kurz per Video eingefangen :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OGDnrLcpWI"]Dr. Mainhatten.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]

 
Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (17. Oktober 2011)

Leider ist es "hier" noch nicht angekommen und ich verbreite ungern schlechte Nachrichten.

Ein Freerider der 1. Stunde (Zitat von Tom) ist am letzten WE im Taunus ums Leben gekommen. 

Alfred 

habe ich vor 6 Jahren kennen gelernt und er war ab der 1. Minute sympathisch, hat mich Jungspund nie von oben herab behandelt, hat mich labernder weise beim Uphill überholt und ist runter auch mit einem freundlichen Wort an mir vorbei. Immer aufmunternd, nie überheblich. Erfahren halt, kein Besserwisser. Erfahrung: *JA*. Doch nur wenn du ihn gefragt hast, ist er mit seinem Wissen rausgerückt, hat sich nie aufgedrängelt, in den Vordergrund gestellt.
Ein Bike-Kumpel wie ihn sich jeder wünscht. 

Am 29.10. 14:00 Hohemark wird es eine Trauerfahrt geben. 
Sandor aus Camberg hat schon seine Teilnahme bestätigt.


Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme am 29. auch, muss nur ein paar Termine umlegen.
Wenn ich Freitags mit dem Auto von der Arbeit nach Hause bin ist mir Alfred ab und zu mal auf seinem Weg zum Feldi entgegen gekommen. Da hab ich immer zu mir selbst gesagt: Respekt, hoffentlich kannst du das auch noch so straight im Alter durchziehen. Er hat alles richtig gemacht!
Mach's gut Alfred, hoffe du hast deinen "holy trail" gefunden.

Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (20. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## xtccc (20. Oktober 2011)

kommt am samstag jemand mit nach beerfelden ?


----------



## Meister Alex (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich nicht. Gehe lecker essen....
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass vorhin hier noch mehr posts waren
Gruß:
Meister Alex

Hab's gerafft, ich war im falschen thread.....


----------



## Meister Alex (21. Oktober 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Und nächstes We? Bissi City-Ride in die Nacht von Ffm?
> Selbstverständlich mit Cam!
> 
> Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn meine Helmcam mit dabei wäre...
> ...



Also ich kann nicht, bin "all I can eat" testen beim Asiaten.
Aber da wäre manchmal eine Helmcam auch nicht schlecht.....


----------



## roberto.d (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi, morgen bin ich leider auch beschäftigt und leider nicht mit Rad fahren, aber Sonntag will ich fahren.....Mav, xtccc, .... wie sieht es aus?


----------



## xtccc (21. Oktober 2011)

si si...wenn ich mir morgen net weh tue, dann komm ich mit


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi, aber Sonntag will ich fahren.....Mav, xtccc, .... wie sieht es aus?



Sorry, war verhindert. 

Nächstes WE, Sa 29.11  ohne CAM: Trauerfahrt für Alfred. Treffpunkt 14:00 Hohemark.

Gruß Mav


----------



## viergewinnt (25. Oktober 2011)

Fährt mal wieder jemand in Offenbach am Krater?

Am liebsten Nachmittags oder früher Abend.

Arbeite in Offenbach und könnte den Bock fast jederzeit mal ins Auto laden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. Oktober 2011)

5.BBNR - Filmchen, ich habe fertig.Hopi und Ratte waren auch dabei und sind kurz zu sehen.

Video

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Oktober 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 5.BBNR - Filmchen, ich habe fertig.Hopi und Ratte waren auch dabei und sind kurz zu sehen.
> 
> Video
> 
> Gruß Mav



Hast du fein gemacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Oktober 2011)

@mav: sehr schön!


----------



## Zilli (26. Oktober 2011)

@mav: Hochachtung


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Oktober 2011)

Respekt!
Du wirst immer besser!!!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## roberto.d (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi Mav, schön gemacht!!!

Jetzt wird es aber allerhöchste Zeit das wir beiden mal zusammen kommen mit Cam und Bike. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke für euer Lob und euer Voting im Video-Thread , freut mich wenn es euch gefällt.

Nächstes Projekt, wie schon erwähnt, soll City-N8Ride in und um Ffm werden. Schreibe schon fleißig eine "Geschichte" dafür zusammen. Den Fehler unvorbereitet, wie zum 5. BBNR zu gehen, mache ich sicher nie wieder. Ein paar Ideen habe ich schon und werde in den nächsten Tagen ein bischen im Dorf probieren was geht, was sinnvoll ist bzw, was "wirkt", was ich selbst auf´m Rad alles mitschleppen kann (mein Stativ mit Videokopf ist sperrig und sch.. schwer - zumindest wenn man es mit dem Rad transportieren will )
Schau mer ma...
Da ich in Schicht arbeite und das eine freie WE im Monat gerne mit meiner Freundin verbringe, werden als Alternative nur ein paar Wochentage dazwischen übrig bleiben.  
Sobald ein paar Termine stehen, werde ich sie hier posten.

Meister Alex und Roberto haben ja schon Interesse angemeldet. Wäre schön, wenn auch Marco und Tom, als Locals, sich beteiligen könnten.
Selbstvertändlich wenn es in euren Terminkalender passt 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2011)

So ein CityNR hätte mal wieder was. Mal sehen welchen Termin ihr euch aussucht, ich würde sehr gern mal wieder mit euch fahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Oktober 2011)

@Mav: Ich wäre sehr gerne mit dabei....leider kann ich immer noch keinen Lenker halten und bin bedingt durch meinen Rücken noch stark bewegungseingeschränkt! 
Das geht mir mittlerweile derbe auf den Sack! Die nächsten Arzttermine sind schon fix 

Schönen Donnerstag noch,
Marco


----------



## kawilli (27. Oktober 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Mav: Ich wäre sehr gerne mit dabei....leider kann ich immer noch keinen Lenker halten und bin bedingt durch meinen Rücken noch stark bewegungseingeschränkt!
> Das geht mir mittlerweile derbe auf den Sack! Die nächsten Arzttermine sind schon fix
> 
> Schönen Donnerstag noch,
> Marco



Genauso gehts mir im Moment. Mein Doc schickt mich jetzt in die Röhre um meine Bandscheiben zu checken. Ich wünsche dir baldige Genesung Marco.


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. Oktober 2011)

War heut in BF - sehr voll aber sehr schöner Saisonausklang. Super Wetter, soll morgen wieder so werden... und mit dem neuen Streckenabschnitt vom Rennen verteilt sich alles noch mehr, sehr gut!


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2011)

Schon irgendwie komisch, das in *diesem* Thread niemand auf den tragischen Unfalltod von Alfred eingeht. Ich bin mir sicher, daß der ein oder andere ihn kannte. Sicher wurde in anderen Treads schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht und einige, mir und euch bekannten Leuten, haben ihre Anteilnahme bekundet 
Bilder von der Trauerfahrt hier
Die Bilder bitte nicht bewerten, von wegen "gefällt mir", eher bissi was texten..

Gruß Mav.


----------



## kawilli (31. Oktober 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie komisch, das in *diesem* Thread niemand auf den tragischen Unfalltod von Alfred eingeht. Ich bin mir sicher, daß der ein oder andere ihn kannte. Sicher wurde in anderen Treads schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht und einige, mir und euch bekannten Leuten, haben ihre Anteilnahme bekundet
> Bilder von der Trauerfahrt hier
> Die Bilder bitte nicht bewerten, von wegen "gefällt mir", eher bissi was texten..
> 
> Gruß Mav.



Also ich kannte den Alfred zwar nicht, möchte aber trotzdem meine Anteilnahme bekunden. Ich freue mich das so viele Leute erschienen sind.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2011)

@mav: "tragischer Unfalltod"? davon wüsste ich bisher nichts. freut mich, dass so viele teilnehmer zur trauerfahrt anwesend waren. ich hab leider noch immer die gleiche ausrede... hoffentlich wirds bis zum nächsten saisonbeginn.

ahoi.


----------



## roberto.d (8. November 2011)

Mensch, wenn hier nicht bald einer mal was schreibt rutschen wir noch von der ersten Seite runter, das geht doch nicht. 

War letztes Wochenende in München die Isar Trails rocken (nachdem boarden dem Föhn zum Opfer gefallen ist), ist ganz nett aber im Taunus ists schöner. 

Leider gab es keine Bilder, wir wollten mal wieder nur fahren, fahren, fahren

Grüße an Alle.
Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (8. November 2011)

fahren fahren fahren....am we ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> fahren fahren fahren....am we ?



vielleicht am Samstag ne kleine Runde, Sonntag geht nicht.


----------



## roberto.d (8. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> fahren fahren fahren....am we ?



Ja gern, aber ich könnte nur am Sonntag, Samstag hab ich Termine (sorry Kawilli, das würde für Dich ja nicht passen)


----------



## maverick65 (9. November 2011)

Wir haben Inversionswetterlage  und das würde ich fototechnisch gern nutzen, sprich ca. 3 Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang Do auf´m Oldking sein oder Nachmittag, 1 Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang 16:45 Uhr. Da ich im Moment nicht so fit bin, würde ich gerne von Applauskurve starten wollen, außerdem ist meine Fotoausrüstung für diesen Quatsch ziemlich umfangreich 
Wenn sich jemand anschließen will 1-2 Tips: heißen Tee, kleine Kopflampe, was zum lesen und eine zusätzliche Jacke mitnehmen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## wartool (9. November 2011)

Mav.. steht denn fest, dass Du morgen früh oben sein wirst?

Würde evtl vor der Arbeit hochkurbeln und von da aus direkt zur Arbeit rollern...
*überleg* - war mindestens 2 Monate nicht oben zum sunset...


----------



## maverick65 (9. November 2011)

Yep, jetzt wo sich jemand anschließen will 
Allerdings werde ich schon gegen 4:00 Uhr oben sein und abbrechen/zurückfahren wenn sich der Altkönig im Nebel versteckt, ich brauche freie Sicht nach oben, werde mal wieder ein paar Zeitrafferaufnahmen machen. Beim eventellen Zurückfahren noch bissi mit Licht spielen: N8ride  ...

Gruß Mav


----------



## wartool (9. November 2011)

@Mav

ich guck mal, wie ich drauf bin, wenn ich heute Abend aus dem Taunus zurückomme.. poste dann hier, ob ich komme, oder nicht. 4 ist doch bissl früh... mal gucken...


----------



## maverick65 (9. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Mav
> 4 ist doch bissl früh... mal gucken...



Kann ich verstehen, zumal es eh keine richtige Tour wird, eher sowas wie Oben-Dumm-Rum-Sitz-Und-Frier-Tour. 
Mir graut es jetzt schon vor dem Uphill: Rucksack wiegt fette 17Kg  (2 Knipsomaten, 2 Stative und Zubehör, ein paar Klamotten und das Frühstück ist noch nicht eingepackt). Was man nicht alles für ein paar Fotos macht , irgendwie freue ich ich aber .
Ich sehe gerade: wir haben fast Vollmond. Das ist ja sowas von kontraproduktiv, ach menno. Egal, ich versuchs trotzdem. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## McFlury (9. November 2011)

...vieleicht geht´s. Der Mond geht um 6:07 unter.


----------



## maverick65 (9. November 2011)

Ich weiß, sonst hätte ich das Vorhaben abgesagt, außerdem steht  er im Rücken der Knipse.  Tortzdem danke für den Tip.

Sunrise-Tour wird auf Freitag verlegt, mir ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. November 2011)

ok..
wäre auch nicht gekommen..

oben wars aber eben klar.. nur unten war die Suppe... wie veranschlagt


----------



## viergewinnt (10. November 2011)

Und was hat der Altkönig heute früh hergegeben?


----------



## wartool (10. November 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sunrise-Tour wird auf Freitag verlegt, mir ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen



... wer lesen kann ;-)

gestern Abend war oben klasse.. kein Nebel.. fast voller Mond... und wärmer als unten!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2011)

bald bin ich auch mal wieder oben.....


----------



## wartool (10. November 2011)

Luca...  dann sieh mal zu, dass Du Bescheid sagst... dann sehen wir uns...


----------



## maverick65 (10. November 2011)

Sch... Wetter, Feldi ist im Moment auch im Nebel . Tour morgen früh fällt also auch aus. Mal sehen, wie es morgen Abend am Feldi aussieht und sich die Nacht entwickeln soll. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (11. November 2011)

fährt am Wochenende jemand und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen


----------



## xtccc (11. November 2011)

jupp, morgen. aber es is langsam hochtreten angesagt.


----------



## roberto.d (11. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> jupp, morgen. aber es is langsam hochtreten angesagt.



Hi xtccc, fähst Du nur morgen oder geht am Sonntag auch noch was?


----------



## xtccc (11. November 2011)

beide tage...hab's we sturmfrei ;-)


----------



## Hopi (11. November 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi xtccc, fähst Du nur morgen oder geht am Sonntag auch noch was?



Wir würden am Sonntag mitfahren 

Wann?


----------



## roberto.d (11. November 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir würden am Sonntag mitfahren
> 
> Wann?



Cool, ich dachte da an die Mittagszeit, damit man am meisten Sonne abbekommt und da vermutlich die höchsten Temperaturen sind. Zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr Startzeit wäre für mich ok, bin da aber noch flexibel.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Noctis (12. November 2011)

Ok, heute hab ich wohl verschlafen... Aber es war auch eine anstrengende Woche.
Morgen zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr wäre super. Wo starten und mit welchem equipment rückt ihr an?
Ich wäre in Frankfurt Sachsenhausen...


----------



## ratte (12. November 2011)

11 Uhr Hohemark?
Dann haben wir keine Einschränkungen bezüglich des Lichts zu befürchten.
Wir rücken mit den hochtrettauglichen Runterfahrrädern an.

Noctis,
wie bist Du mobil?
Die U3 fährt aus FFM bis zur Hohemark.


----------



## roberto.d (12. November 2011)

Alles klar,

also dann morgen um 11 Uhr an der Hohemark (mit effizienten Federwegsfahrrad).

xtccc, bist du auch dabei?

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Noctis (12. November 2011)

ich bin Fahrradfahrer^^
U3, Hohemark @ 12? Um dem Sonntagfrühstück nicht zu entgehen.
Und ich muss mich xtccc anschließen - eher unsportliches hochfahren, hatte die Saison nen gebrochenen Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2011)

ihr kÃ¶nntet sonntags auch mal wieder zu uns kommen... es hat sich ein bisschen was getan, stellenweise ist etwas ruppiger, andere sachen dafÃ¼r softer... leider nur fÃ¼r âinsider" dechiffrierbar, aber geht leider nicht anders.


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> 
> also dann morgen um 11 Uhr an der Hohemark (mit effizienten Federwegsfahrrad).
> 
> ...



Alles klar, 11:00 am Parkplatz HM 

@Noctis ich fahre auch nur langsam hoch, habe nur ein KB


----------



## pecht (12. November 2011)

Wenn ihr wirklich so langsam hochkurbelt wie ihr schreibt dann würde ich mich auch mal wieder trauen... 11 Uhr Parkplatz hohemark?!


----------



## roberto.d (12. November 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ihr könntet sonntags auch mal wieder zu uns kommen... es hat sich ein bisschen was getan, stellenweise ist etwas ruppiger, andere sachen dafür softer... leider nur für insider" dechiffrierbar, aber geht leider nicht anders.



Hi oldrizzo, würde gern mal wieder bei euch vorbei schauen, aber morgen steht erst mal Taunus an, mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Wochen das Wetter so entwickelt. Aber Du/Ihr bist/seid auch gern willkommen im Taunus.


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2011)

pecht schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich so langsam hochkurbelt wie ihr schreibt dann würde ich mich auch mal wieder trauen... 11 Uhr Parkplatz hohemark?!



ja wir kurbeln gemütlich rauf  gegenüber der Schule auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## Noctis (12. November 2011)

zur not bilde ich die lahme nachhut ^^

btw: kann sein, dass ich Verspätung hab - anscheinend sind Bauarbeiten auf der U3-Strecke...


----------



## xtccc (12. November 2011)

ok, um 11! ich komm auch nur mit einem kb !


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Hi oldrizzo, würde gern mal wieder bei euch vorbei schauen, aber morgen steht erst mal Taunus an, mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Wochen das Wetter so entwickelt. Aber Du/Ihr bist/seid auch gern willkommen im Taunus.



weiss ich doch, aber aktuell finde ich es sehr nett bei uns...


----------



## Noctis (12. November 2011)

ich versuche nochmals das "es-ist-sontag-und-ich-würde-gerne-frühstücken"-Argument auszuspielen und auf 12 Uhr zu setzen.
Ich hab auch ne gute Lampe :^^ und für dritte noch ne Maglite 5 oder 6D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. November 2011)

dann musst Du halt frueher aufstehen


----------



## Noctis (13. November 2011)

ich erinner nochmals an die *es-ist-sonntag"-Problematik...

bis morgen um 11 ... 

Btw: wie siehts in Hessen eigentlich mit Nightrides aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2011)

die unsportlichen fahren schon um 9:45 ab hohemark, aber ganz langsam hoch...

...ach ja...so früh wegen der sonntagsproblematik


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. November 2011)

Hier ist ja richtig was los!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und fahrt den einen oder anderen Kilometer für mich mit 
Ich denke im Dezember bin ich auch mal wieder aufm Bike 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

Feldberg meldet Sonnenschein. 
Bei der Suppe hier unten also vielversprechende Aussichten. 
Allerdings erhoffe ich mir zumindest noch eine Verdoppelung der Temperatur.



> ihr kÃ¶nntet sonntags auch mal wieder zu uns kommen... es hat sich ein bisschen was getan, stellenweise ist etwas ruppiger, andere sachen dafÃ¼r softer... leider nur fÃ¼r âinsider" dechiffrierbar, aber geht leider nicht anders.


WÃ¼rde ich genre mal drauf zurÃ¼ck kommen. Die Ecke kenn ich fast noch gar nicht.


----------



## Noctis (13. November 2011)

Ich fahr dann mal los...
Gibts ne wegbeschreibung von der uBahn Haltestelle, oder ist das exakt der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Würde ich genre mal drauf zurück kommen. Die Ecke kenn ich fast noch gar nicht.



ei dann schaut mal in eure kalender. wir sind mom. jeden sonntag an unserer kleinen hausstrecke... es muss ja nicht immer eine tour sein.


----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

Der Herbst hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht alle Wurzeln und Steine sieht. So sind die Wege immer wieder voller spontaner Überraschungen. 
Die Strapazen danuff haben sich heute aber gelohnt.


----------



## pecht (13. November 2011)

Ja scheme wars bis auf die Platten am Ende....

hoffe das funkt mit dem link: <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/128379077'></iframe>


----------



## pecht (13. November 2011)

ok funzt net...
dann halt nur so:

23km, 840 hm rest is überbewertet


----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

pecht schrieb:


> 23km, 840 hm rest is überbewertet


Knackiges hm/km-Verhältnis.  

So, und nun ab auf die verdiente Couch.


----------



## babbsack (13. November 2011)

tadaa... ich hab den fred sogar ohne link gefunden!!!

frisch geduscht couchen ist definitiv was genaues
ich freu mich schon auf die nächste tour mit euch
Michl


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2011)

das war aber auch eine wirklich schöne Runde  und die Gruppe hat auch super gepasst. Sollten wir öfter machen  dann tun die hm auch nicht mehr so in den Beinen weh 

Wir sollten es nur in Zukunft noch etwas mehr in den Morgen legen, mehr Strecke, weniger Wanderer... Für unsern Noctis wird sich auch noch ein Croissant auftreiben lassen  damit er nicht ohne Frühstück in den Berg muss


----------



## roberto.d (13. November 2011)

Ja, sehr schöne Runde heute und schöne Gruppe. Da hab ich die Hm doch unterschätzt, hätte nicht gedacht dass es so viele waren. 

Grüße an Alle und auch bei mir ruft schon die Couch (ganz laut) 

Roberto.


----------



## McFlury (13. November 2011)

...und in spätesten zwei Wochen bin ich auch wieder auf den Trail dabei. Nochmal fahr ich nicht die Schotterwege runter :-(


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir sollten es nur in Zukunft noch etwas mehr in den Morgen legen, mehr Strecke, weniger Wanderer...



heut hätte auch in den morgen legen nix genutzt...als wir losfuhren war auch schon anständig fußvolk im Wald...kein wunder bei dem kaiserwetter

was ihr aber früher nicht verpasst hättet war der moment als sich der nebel auflöste, die sonne anfing durch die bäume zu scheinen und ihre strahlen 
im restnebel noch sichtbar waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2011)

heutige Bilanz


1550hm 60km und 5:30 std Fahrzeit


----------



## wartool (13. November 2011)

der iggi isn Tier.... ;-)


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> der iggi isn Tier.... ;-)



Und morgen wird ihm sein Bobbes zeigen was für eines


----------



## Zilli (13. November 2011)

Guuude,
bin heute mit einem Kollegen von Kriftel aus hoch gefahren (waren um 12:00 oben). Waren immerhin 47 km und 910 hm (davon die ersten 23 km mit ca. 800 hm).
@Lugxx: war Dein Akku vom Handy leer ? 
Wir waren dann noch auf dem Aussichtsturm (mit dem Handy):


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> der iggi isn Tier.... ;-)





Hopi schrieb:


> Und morgen wird ihm sein Bobbes zeigen was für eines




ach woher 

mir gehts wunderbar


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Lugxx: war Dein Akku vom Handy leer ?




nö das hat daheim aufm Küchentisch gelegen 

wir konnten leider nicht bis auf den feldi hochfahren....konditionell schwächelnde hatten um streckenänderung gebeten


----------



## Zilli (13. November 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach woher
> 
> mir gehts wunderbar



dann tippe ich auf Hornhaut ... reschbeggd


----------



## Noctis (14. November 2011)

> die sonne anfing durch die bäume zu scheinen und ihre strahlen
> im restnebel noch sichtbar waren


Check. war auch um 12 noch zu sehen. zumindest von meiner abgesetzten Position. 

Auch ich möchte nochmals sagen, dass es mir sehr gefallen hat. Coole Gruppe und super Trails, wenngleich mir heute mein Hintern wehtut.
gefrühstückt wird in zukunft in den 40min Bahn - Zeitoptimierung...


----------



## maverick65 (14. November 2011)

-2°C können ganz schön kakakakalt werden, zumindest wenn man lange nur dumm rum steht...







Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. November 2011)

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Shimano Konusschlüssel 30mm Maulweite.. und höchstens 2mm dick.. hat jemand von Euch sowas, und würde es mir leihen?

@Mav.. klasse..  habe heute morgen auch gedacht, dass es oben bestimmt schön wäre..


----------



## McFlury (14. November 2011)

..ich glaube so etwas habe ich. Ich sag Dir heute Nachmittag bescheid. Abholung wäre dann in Schwalbach!


----------



## wartool (14. November 2011)

Cool.. das wäre goil.. bin heute Abend eh in Schwalbach...


----------



## Jimbo8 (14. November 2011)

@maverick65: sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## roberto.d (15. November 2011)

Hi Mav, sehr nettes Bild. Wer ist denn der gutaussehende sympatische Kerl auf dein Sattel?

Grüße Roberto.

Ach ja hätte da noch ein Travative Holzfeller Lenker abzugeben. 700mm breit, 40mm Rise, 5° nach oben, 9° nach hinten abgewinkelt, Lenkerklemmung 31.8 mm, War bisher auf dem Noton und hat den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber noch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## maverick65 (16. November 2011)

Danke für euer Lob 
Kurz vor 6 war ich oben, viel zu spät...

Der kleine Kerl auf dem Sattel ist eine Fingerpuppe: De Maulwurfn (Eine/DIE Handpuppe von René Marik), egal.

Fototechnisch von wegen Sonnenaufgang muß ich noch viel lernen , zumindest wenn man ein Zeitraffervideo basteln will.
1. (schlechtes) Ergebnis findet ihr hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rX66dcKYrw"]Sonnenaufgang Zeitraffer      - YouTube[/nomedia]  ich arbeite drann

Nächste Sonnenaufgangs-Knipse-Tour ist für Samstag (Sonntag wäre auch möglich) geplant: Abfahrt Applauskurve 4:00, gegen 5 sollte ich/wir auf dem Altkönig sein. Dann aber wieder dumm rumstehen und frieren oder ein paar N8Ride-Bilder mit meiner 2.-Knipse und Blitzdingern machen. Mit den Blitzen und zusätzlichen Stativen wird mein Rucksack aber die 20Kg-Marke überschreiten und Hilfe = Lastverteilung wäre nicht schlecht 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. November 2011)

Kinners, wie sieht es am WE mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## maverick65 (17. November 2011)

Eventuell auch bissi City(N8)Ride??!!


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2011)

nee nee, in die Stadt fahre ih nur wenn es sein muss.


----------



## roberto.d (17. November 2011)

Also ich wollt am WE schon wieder fahren und bin für alles zu haben


----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. November 2011)

Falls ich am Wochenende in FFM bin würde ich gerne auf eine Runde mitkommen. Morgen geht's aber erstmal nach Wildbad


----------



## pecht (17. November 2011)

Sonntag ne runde wie letzten Samstag? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2011)

Sonntag ginge bei mir aber erst ab 12:00 da ich am Morgen noch Eishockey spiele.


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

Ich dacht schon wegen Frühstück


----------



## Noctis (18. November 2011)

ich hab mein Stichwort gehört?!?
Kann dieses und nächstes Wochenende nicht, da meine Thesis meine Anwesenheit verlangt und meine Mutter 60 wird... menno, war ne super Runde!


----------



## pecht (18. November 2011)

is zwar noch ein langer arbeitstag und ein samstag bis sonntag aber is sach ma 12 Uhr HM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. November 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sonntag ginge bei mir aber erst ab 12:00 da ich am Morgen noch Eishockey spiele.



Ist der Dorfteich schon zugefroren?


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist der Dorfteich schon zugefroren?



nee  wir haben eine Gefriertruhe mit Wasser gefüllt. 

@Pecht, 12:00 Parkplatz Schwimmbad Kronberg, da bekommt  man leichter einen Parkplatz.


----------



## roberto.d (19. November 2011)

ich packs morgen nicht in den Taunus, werde mal die Nachbarn besuchen 

War dafür aber heute unterwegs und man trifft ständig bekannte Gesichter.  Das Wetter war ist ja für November ein Traum, wir hatten Sonne und um die 13°C.

Euch also viel Spaß morgen. Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (19. November 2011)

gibts was neues von der förster-front ? hab gelesen die hätten mal wieder bäume gelegt...


----------



## roberto.d (19. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> gibts was neues von der förster-front ? hab gelesen die hätten mal wieder bäume gelegt...



Also auf den heutigen Trails (kleiner Feldberg, Altkönig) war nichts zu sehen von neuen Bäumen.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

Also, kurze Frage ob jemand mitkommt! Sonst müssen wir nämlich nicht mit dem Auto zum Feldi fahren, sondern fahren von zu Hause los.


----------



## pecht (19. November 2011)

sorry kann noch nicht fest zusagen... habe heute versucht schlauchlos umzusetzen. die rubber queen 2.4 eiert wie sau und schleift am rahmen. ich muss erstmal die Sauerei wieder beheben einen schlauch reinfrickeln und dann aufstehen und frühstücken... oder andersrum?


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

ich bin morgen eh erst beim Eishockey, aber wenn da nix kommt, fahren wir  von hier (wir sind ja Umweltbewusst)


----------



## ratte (20. November 2011)

Gesagt, getan. Von daheim auf den Feldberg und wieder zurück. 
Allerdings hat die Abfahrtsqualität durch den mangelnden Federweg heute etwas gelitten, aber mit den anderen Rädern wäre die Distanz wohl aufgrund der mangelnden Kondition wohl nicht drin gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (21. November 2011)

Na demnächst können wir ja gemeinsam irgendwo zwischen Liederbach und Kelkheim mit den Rädern starten.


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2011)

Da freuen wir uns ja auch schon drauf


----------



## visionthing (23. November 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Lust Samstag oder Sonntag mit nach Bad-Wildbad zu fahren?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. November 2011)

Ich möchte am Samstag nach Wiba, werde allerdings schon in der Gegend sein und daher nicht direkt von FFM aus fahren.


----------



## visionthing (24. November 2011)

Leider treffen wir uns dann wohl nicht in wiba ich fahre erst am Sonntag nach Wildbad. Am Samstag gibt es  stattdessen ne Tour im Taunus.


----------



## pecht (25. November 2011)

melde mich mal mit luft in den tubes zurück... fährt jemand am we im taunus? würde gerne mal die HD2 testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (25. November 2011)

Wie wär´s mit Samstag vormittag. Ich wäre soweit wieder "Trail-Fit".


----------



## DrMainhattan (25. November 2011)

Beste Grüsse an alle Reiter aus Afrika! Hocke hier am Pool, 35 grad, sonne... leider nur noch 2 Tage über. Hier gibts einige nette Berge zum runterrollen, bloss leider keine Bikes... naja, bald gehts dann halt wieder in Taunus. bis bald!


----------



## xtccc (26. November 2011)

schön wars heute morgen






wann machen wir denn unser weihnachtsmarktding dieses jahr ?? ich plädiere für einen freitag !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> schön wars heute morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freitag find ich gut. Ich würde sofort den nächsten Freitag wählen und fordere hiermit alle Freireiter und solche dies werden wollen auf, sich bitte kurz dazu zu äußern.
19Uhr? Eiserner Steg? 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. November 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Freitag find ich gut. Ich würde sofort den nächsten Freitag wählen und fordere hiermit alle Freireiter und solche dies werden wollen auf, sich bitte kurz dazu zu äußern.
> 19Uhr? Eiserner Steg?
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



2.12


----------



## maverick65 (27. November 2011)

xtccc schrieb:


> schön wars heute morgen
> wann machen wir denn unser weihnachtsmarktding dieses jahr ?? ich plädiere für einen freitag !



Nebel-Bilder müssen bearbeitet werden, sonst wirken sie nicht.

Kommenden Freitag wäre für mich ungünstig: Spätschicht, keine Möglichkeit Urlaub zu bekommen. 
Eine Woche später am 09.12. wäre top. Bis dahin müßte auch mein Gepäckträger da sein und ich kann alles mitschleppen, was man so für´s Knipsen braucht 

Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (27. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 3.12




find ich gut & passt bei mir !


----------



## Zilli (27. November 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Freitag find ich gut. Ich würde sofort den nächsten Freitag wählen und fordere hiermit alle Freireiter und solche dies werden wollen auf, sich bitte kurz dazu zu äußern.
> 19Uhr? Eiserner Steg?
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 3.12


Freitag wäre für mich passender, 03.12. iss'n Samstag, Wat is nu gemeint


----------



## xtccc (27. November 2011)

freitag is gemeint!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2011)

nächster freitag passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2011)

gestern und vorgestern wurde der diesjährige EOFT Film in Frankfurt gezeigt

http://www.eoft.eu/#eoft-1112-trailer-de/0


habs leider verpasst...war da jemand? wenn ja wie wars denn?

...am 14.12 gibts nochmal ne chance in wiesbaden


----------



## wartool (28. November 2011)

ich war gestern Abend in der Uni...

hat mich nicht soo mitgerissen, wie die letzten Jahre...
viele hübsche Frauen im Publikum waren fast sehenwerter, als der Großteil der Filme...

Life Cycles ist ja hinreichend bekannt.. die Baffin Babes waren ganz lustig anzugucken.. der Rest ist dieses Jahr bissl auf "nachdenklich" gemacht.. sie zeigen halt auch mal, dass da was schiefgehen kann.. einer wird vom Krokodil geschnappt und nie wieder gesehen.. einige Leichen im Eis am Gasher zeigen sie auch im Rahmen der Wintererstbesteigung des selbigen...

Der Kletterteil ist von meiner Seite aus wertungsfrei.. Bewunderung für die Mädels.. was die da anstellen.. aber ob da soooo besonders ist.. kann ich nicht beurteilen.. waren immerhin die 3te und die Weltmeisterin im Bouldern beteiligt... und die ältere die denen mal zeigt, wos langgeht ist wohla uch die Kletterlegende schelchthin...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Freitag wäre für mich passender, 03.12. iss'n Samstag, Wat is nu gemeint



war mein Fehler.
Freitag 2.12


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich war gestern Abend in der Uni...
> 
> hat mich nicht soo mitgerissen, wie die letzten Jahre...
> viele hübsche Frauen im Publikum waren fast sehenwerter, als der Großteil der Filme...
> ...




klingt ja fast als würde es sich nciht rentieren


----------



## kawilli (28. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> war mein Fehler.
> Freitag 2.12



Freitag der 02.12. klingt gut, wäre ich auch dabei. Ich gehe am 06.12. in die Reha und wäre eine gute Gelegenheit die ganze Bagage mal wieder zu treffen(zum letzten Mal dieses Jahr).


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. November 2011)

OK. Damit wäre der 02.12. fixiert.
Ich schlage vor: 19Uhr am Eisernen Steg.
....und lasst euch von euren Frauen fahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> OK. Damit wäre der 02.12. fixiert.
> Ich schlage vor: 19Uhr am Eisernen Steg.
> ....und lasst euch von euren Frauen fahren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. November 2011)

Nur WM oder auch durch die City cruisen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. November 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur WM oder auch durch die City cruisen?



Ich darf nur WM....aufs Bike darf ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. November 2011)

WM ist auch i.O.


----------



## DrMainhattan (2. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spass heut am Weihnachtsmarkt, ich kann leider nicht... benimmt Euch!


----------



## visionthing (2. Dezember 2011)

bis heut Abend, ich bin dabei. Wieder unten am Steg?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2011)

Auf welcher Seite ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Gleicher Treffpunkt wie letztes Jahr. Am Steg auf der Seite vom Römer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gleicher Treffpunkt wie letztes Jahr. Am Steg auf der Seite vom Römer



Warum musst du es so kompliziert ausdrücken - sag doch einfach hibbdebach. Das versteht jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Warum musst du es so kompliziert ausdrücken - sag doch einfach hibbdebach. Das versteht jeder.



Warum fragst du so kompliziert?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2011)

Weil auch Kurstädter zugegen sein wollen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab euch auch lieb


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlasse es ganz deiner Kreativität, wie du nachher deine überbordende Wiedersehensfreude zum Ausdruck bringen willst.


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2011)

nach einer Std. radeln wieder daheme, während andere wohl noch an einer Theke hängen... . Viel verbrannt wird inner Stunde aber nix ...

Hätte zu gern das Gesicht vom Lugxx gesehen wg. der Bitte, den Ofen schon mal anzuheizen ... . Schöner Abend gewesen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Alter Schwede! Warum geht es mir nach unserem Weihnachtsmarkttreffen eigentlich immer so schlecht? Ich hab so übele Kopfschmerzen....Mist!

Gruß an alle die gestern dabei waren. Es war wiedermal ein grandioses Jahresfinale 
Marco


----------



## kawilli (3. Dezember 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede! Warum geht es mir nach unserem Weihnachtsmarkttreffen eigentlich immer so schlecht? Ich hab so übele Kopfschmerzen....Mist!
> 
> Gruß an alle die gestern dabei waren. Es war wiedermal ein grandioses Jahresfinale
> Marco



einer von den 30 Glühwein war wohl schlecht.  Du kannst aber auch gar nichts mehr ab. Bin gestern noch bis zur Stadtgrenze gelaufen, dann dachte ich mir das es bis Iseborsch doch noch ziemlich weit ist und hab mir ein Taxi geschnappt. Kluge Entscheidung, sonst wäre ich wohl jetzt noch im Wald.
War mal wieder richtig geil mit euch Jungs.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2011)

Aber der Freitag war gut gewählt. Gestern oder heute früh hätten wir wohl eher Glühweinschorle gehabt.

Was'n Mistwetter.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Dezember 2011)

Damit wir nicht auf die zweite Seite rutschen:
Schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kommenden Samstag ist Rinne angesagt: Biken, Foto und Video. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (12. Dezember 2011)

Saacht e maaa ihr Leut...

hat jemand von Euch nen Tipp, wer mir günstig bei der Wartung / Reparatur meines ISX6 behilflich sein könnte? Das gute Stück suppt leider aus den Einstellrädchen Öl raus :-(

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hopi (12. Dezember 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Saacht e maaa ihr Leut...
> 
> hat jemand von Euch nen Tipp, wer mir günstig bei der Wartung / Reparatur meines ISX6 behilflich sein könnte? Das gute Stück suppt leider aus den Einstellrädchen Öl raus :-(
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=34948  hau ihn mal an, er kennt sich mit den Dingern aus. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen was er für so etwas will.


----------



## wartool (12. Dezember 2011)

Dangö.. hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.. kenne den Jerome schon ne Weile.. wenn auch flüchtig


----------



## xtccc (16. Dezember 2011)

wenn's morgen nicht in strömen regnet, werd ich ne runde fahren...wer is noch dabei ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Dezember 2011)

ich bewundere dich!


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Dezember 2011)

ging bei mir heut nicht, morgen arbeiten, evtl am Montag wer?


----------



## xtccc (17. Dezember 2011)

montag müssen wohl die meisten arbeiten! 

auf dem AK liegen ca. 10cm schnee - geht aber gut zu fahren (hoch & runter)


----------



## McFlury (17. Dezember 2011)

..und wie sieht's morgen aus? Will jemand fahren?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Dezember 2011)

So meine Damen und Herren,
ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg nach Osnabrück.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und natürlich eine spannende und erfolgreiche Freeride/DH-Saison 2012!

Haut rein und keep on rollin'
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (22. Dezember 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> So meine Damen und Herren,
> ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg nach Osnabrück.
> Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und natürlich eine spannende und erfolgreiche Freeride/DH-Saison 2012!
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Die besten Wünsche und Grüße aus dem schönen Bad Nauheim an Alle und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Laßt euch durch das miese Wetter nicht die Weihnachtsstimmung vermiesen und fahrt ne Runde für mich mit.

Ride free Karsten


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Dezember 2011)

was machstn in bad nauheim? ) bock auf biken zwischen den jahren?


----------



## maverick65 (22. Dezember 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bock auf biken zwischen den jahren?


logisch! am 28. könnte ich. wer noch, wann, wo?


----------



## kawilli (23. Dezember 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was machstn in bad nauheim? ) bock auf biken zwischen den jahren?



Ich bin hier zur Reha und Bock hätte ich allemal. Die lassen mich aber nicht mal wandern oder schwimmen, ich könnt heulen. Das Level der körperlichen Anstrengungen ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2011)

wünsch euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest an alle! Muss jetzt nochmal schnell zur Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an Alle Freireiter und Mitleser aus der Region.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne und besinnliche Weihnachten, ein paar erholsame Tage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Im neuen Jahr geht's dann wieder los mit biken und ich hoffe wieder mit vielen von Euch eine Runde zu drehen und eine gute Saison 2012 zu haben.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (30. Dezember 2011)

"guten rutsch" bzw. guten "drop in" in 2012 allerseits !


----------



## kawilli (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche allen Freireitern und Symphatisanten ein feuchtfröhliches Sylvesterfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2011)

Guude,
ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und nun einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## wartool (3. Januar 2012)

Guuudeeeee  und ein frohes neues in die Runde!


----------



## xtccc (7. Januar 2012)

morgen um 11 an der HM !!


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2012)

Schalmmpackungen sollen gut für die Haut sein.

Viel Vergnügen.
Hopi ist morgen früh noch anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## roberto.d (16. Januar 2012)

Man, hier ist ja mal wieder gar nichts los. Dabei ist doch gar kein richtiger Winter. Hoffe Ihr tüfftelt und schraubt ganz fleißig an euren Bikes damit es bald wieder los gehen kann. 
Viele Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2012)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Man, hier ist ja mal wieder gar nichts los. Dabei ist doch gar kein richtiger Winter. Hoffe Ihr tüfftelt und schraubt ganz fleißig an euren Bikes damit es bald wieder los gehen kann.
> Viele Grüße Roberto.




Ich kann zwar  nur für mich sprechen, aber ich tüftel und schraube ganz fleißig an meinem KTM. Damit in 3-4 Wochen alles fertig und fit ist damit ich wieder mit euch fahren kann 

Gruß aus dem Norden
Marco


----------



## visionthing (17. Januar 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch fleißig am Schrauben. Das Hardtail wurde zerlegt, dafür baue ich grade meiner Freundin ein Rad auf und das Demo bekommt in den nächsten Tagen eine neue Gabel.
Parallel dazu gab es am Sonntag in Wildbad die erste Downhill Abfahrt dieser Saison! -> dort sind im Moment echt spitzen Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2012)

ich schraub geistig, träum dabei von schickem wetter und urlaub in den alpen 



son platz auf der couch ist doch was feines


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich schraub geistig, träum dabei von schickem wetter und urlaub in den alpen
> 
> 
> 
> son platz auf der couch ist doch was feines



Schraub doch mal deine neuen Felgen rein.
// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2012)

die sind zur erholung in süd tirol, machen dort urlaub und werden demnächst abgeholt


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Januar 2012)

werden schon wieder menschen abgeholt? hier? in deutschland?
(zitat w.d.)


----------



## roberto.d (3. Februar 2012)

Mensch hier sind die Federelemente aber sowas von eingefroren...


----------



## xtccc (3. Februar 2012)

wir sind alle fett am schrauben  wenn die temp >0°C sind gehz wieder los


----------



## ratte (4. Februar 2012)

Eingefroren ist das richtige Stichwort, allerdings eher gestern beim Boarden.
Hier ist es ja richtig warm  (im Vergleich zu heute morgen als wir zur Rückfahrt starteten).


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2012)

Es geht bald wieder los Roberto...wenn die ersten wärmeren Sonnstrahlen die Erde treffen, wird hier wieder gepostet wie verrückt 

Gruß


----------



## visionthing (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin fertig mit schrauben!





Jemand von euch Lust auf Wildbad am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (29. Februar 2012)

Sind das die neuen Dienstfahrzeuge der Europäischen Zentralbank? 

Bin am Sonntag vielleicht auch in Wildbad, vorausgesetzt der Park hat bis dahin wieder offen. Das soll morgen bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. März 2012)

Ich bin fürs Wochenende raus....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2012)

Wie sind denn eure Pläne für dieses Jahr? Wie sieht's mit Rennen aus oder hat jemand Lust in diesem Jahr für ein WE nach PdS zu fahren?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## visionthing (8. März 2012)

dieses Jahr wollte ich mich was das Biken angeht en bisschen mehr richtung Östereich orientieren. Geplant ist es, im Sommer in 2 Wochen alle Bikeparks der Gravity Card die auf dem Weg nach Maribor liegen abzufahren. Da ich dann mit der Gravity Card auch in Winterberg und Wildbad ne Saisonkarte habe werde ich wohl auch öfter dorthin fahren. An Rennen hab ich noch nichts geplant, evtl. Caidom oder auch Mega.


----------



## xtccc (8. März 2012)

PdS bin ich dabei ! österreich steht auch aufm plan


----------



## xtccc (9. März 2012)

kommt jemand am so mit nach bf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. März 2012)

Ist zumindest angedacht. 
Erstmal wieder die Räder abstauben und das ganze Geraffel zusammensuchen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2012)

Ich kann am We leider nicht 
Darauf die Woche mache ich bissl Wellness mit meiner Dame, deshalb fällt das We auch wohl flach.
Allen BF Fahrern wünsche ich viel Spaß 
Gruß
M


----------



## Hopi (10. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Pläne für dieses Jahr? Wie sieht's mit Rennen aus oder hat jemand Lust in diesem Jahr für ein WE nach PdS zu fahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



1. Ganz bleiben
2. Keine Rennen ausser vielleicht BF fahren
3. Lac Blanc häufiger anfahren.


----------



## Marc555 (10. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich kann am We leider nicht
> Darauf die Woche mache ich bissl Wellness mit meiner Dame, deshalb fällt das We auch wohl flach.
> Allen BF Fahrern wünsche ich viel Spaß
> Gruß
> M



Sehr Schade,
dann halte nächstes WE schon mal für den HK frei,
sollte ich morgen lebend aus BF zurückkommen!

Gruß
555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. März 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1. Ganz bleiben
> 2. Keine Rennen ausser vielleicht BF fahren
> 3. Lac Blanc häufiger anfahren.



Punkt 1 steht auch auf meiner Agenda


----------



## ratte (11. März 2012)

So, Bikeparksaison wurde in BF erfolgreich eingeläutet. 
An der Länge der Liftschlange konnte man erkennen, dass viele wohl über den Winter ziemlich ausgehungert waren. Für die doch recht kurzfristige Ankündigung war es schon recht voll.
Interessante neue Strecken, noch etwas weich, aber schon ganz spaßig.


----------



## xtccc (11. März 2012)

zustimmung !


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. März 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1. Ganz bleiben
> 2. Keine Rennen ausser vielleicht BF fahren
> 3. Lac Blanc häufiger anfahren.



klingt sehr vernünftig. hopi, bist du es wirklich?


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2012)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> klingt sehr vernünftig. hopi, bist du es wirklich?



Na sicher bin ich es


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

am LAc Blanc fahre ich ja meist vorbei  ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, das es dort ein Park gibt .... bestimmt mal interessant für einen Stop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. März 2012)

ist es


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Können uns ja mal treffen und du oder Sabine zeigen mir wie hüpfen geht ..... Kanns immer noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2012)

Das machen wir lieber in Beerfelden, Lac Blanc ist nicht so gut zum üben, da hast Du mehr Spaß auf den Strecken (z.B. der La Flow ) wenn Du dich in LB maulst, muss dich die Bergrettung holen. Aber die Strecken sind dort auch ohne Sprünge ein Traum.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2012)

hüpfen wird total überbewertet


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hüpfen wird total überbewertet



... wie so vieles im Leben ...


----------



## roberto.d (18. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hüpfen wird total überbewertet



Also so kann man das nicht sagen... ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

...besser nicht springen


----------



## xtccc (19. März 2012)

ich kann mich an den Lucafabian vor etwa einem Jahr im BK erinnern...sinngemäß sagte er...boah, hier müssen wir öfters herkommen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

...ob ich das so gesagt hab weiß ich gar nicht mehr 
vielleicht so: hier müßten wir öfters herkommen, dann lern sogar ich das springen 

hey [stolzgeschwellte brustmodus=on] ich war jetzt in den letzten zwei wochen schon wieder ein paar mal fahren, gut es war nur flach,  nicht viele km, meist so 10 und 2,5 stunden fahrdauer. dafür hats jetzt ein paar tricky stellen mehr im wald bei uns und von einer kann man sogar springen, nix dolles aber für mich doch immerhin ne möglichkeit die angst vorm springen hoffentlich zu verlernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ob ich das so gesagt hab weiß ich gar nicht mehr
> vielleicht so: hier müßten wir öfters herkommen, dann lern sogar ich das springen
> 
> hey [stolzgeschwellte brustmodus=on] ich war jetzt in den letzten zwei wochen schon wieder ein paar mal fahren, gut es war nur flach,  nicht viele km, meist so 10 und 2,5 stunden fahrdauer. dafür hats jetzt ein paar tricky stellen mehr im wald bei uns und von einer kann man sogar springen, nix dolles aber für mich doch immerhin ne möglichkeit die angst vorm springen hoffentlich zu verlernen



Für mich musst du nicht springen....mir würde schon reichen wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren würden 

Gruß
M


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Für mich musst du nicht springen....mir würde schon reichen wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren würden
> 
> Gruß
> M



Nächstes Wochenende soll Kaiserwetter sein, Taunus?

oder jederzeit bei uns im Wald zu den trickytrees


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ob ich das so gesagt hab weiß ich gar nicht mehr
> vielleicht so: hier müßten wir öfters herkommen, dann lern sogar ich das springen
> 
> hey [stolzgeschwellte brustmodus=on] ich war jetzt in den letzten zwei wochen schon wieder ein paar mal fahren, gut es war nur flach,  nicht viele km, meist so 10 und 2,5 stunden fahrdauer. dafür hats jetzt ein paar tricky stellen mehr im wald bei uns und von einer kann man sogar springen, nix dolles aber für mich doch immerhin ne möglichkeit die angst vorm springen hoffentlich zu verlernen



sind ein paar ganz nette stellen dabei!
under er (uwe) springt doch.

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> sind ein paar ganz nette stellen dabei!
> und er (uwe) springt doch.
> 
> // rocky



...nicht vom baum runter 

aber das wär doch ein ziel für dieses jahr, wheely drop aus nem meter höhe


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...nicht vom baum runter
> 
> aber das wär doch ein ziel für dieses jahr, wheely drop aus nem meter höhe



das probiere ich lieber nicht - da bricht mein bike auseinander


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. März 2012)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das probiere ich lieber nicht - da bricht mein bike auseinander



ja wer ist das denn?
Lange nix mehr gehört, hast du denn noch ein bike?

// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ja wer ist das denn?
> Lange nix mehr gehört, hast du denn noch ein bike?
> 
> // rocky



Gude, ja ich dachte ich verirr mich mal hier ins forum.

logo immer noch das gleiche wie vor 3 Jahren. Bin ja kaum gefahren - es müssten mal die Hinterbaulager getauscht werden, aber ansonsten rollt es noch ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2012)

guuude hkn,
ist ja schon ewig her!

was machen die Kilos


----------



## roberto.d (23. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, das WE soll ja richtig gutes Wetter werden also raus mit euch allen und ab aufs Bike.  Ich werde das auch machen, aber nicht im Taunus dieses Wochenende. Bevor die Saison so richtig los geht und die ersten Rennen anstehen (will wieder das ein oder andere fahren) muss ich noch mal bei meine Mum vorbei und da werde ich gleich mal wieder in Thüringen biken gehen. Hoffe aber es klappt bald mal wieder hier in dieser Runde. Ich hoffe Ihr seid schon fit? 

Viele Grüße Roberto.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> guuude hkn,
> ist ja schon ewig her!
> 
> was machen die Kilos



Gude, frag net. Fett wie noch nie...ziemlich für den Ar**h alles. War auf so nem guten Weg und dann hat der Rücken wieder Probleme gemacht und schwupps war futtern wieder meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung^^


----------



## viergewinnt (26. März 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende jemand in Beerfelden?


----------



## xtccc (26. März 2012)

na sischer


----------



## Marc555 (29. März 2012)

Moinsen, 
wann fährst du denn (oder ihr)? Sa oder So?
Wenn meine Schulter mitmacht bin ich Sonntag dabei.
Kann evtl. auch fahren.
Hat mich in Osternohe doch heftiger erwischt als gedacht.
Wenn es nichts wird dann mal gegen ende der kommenden Woche nach Winterberg.


555


----------



## viergewinnt (29. März 2012)

ich wollte Samstag mit dem Junior (10 Jahre) hin. Das Wetter soll aber durchwachsen sein :-(


----------



## Marc555 (29. März 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> ich wollte Samstag mit dem Junior (10 Jahre) hin. Das Wetter soll aber durchwachsen sein :-(



Kann nur Sonntag. Mein Sohn (auch zehn) ist auch an Bord!

555


----------



## ratte (29. März 2012)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll aber durchwachsen sein :-(


Dann holt man sich wenigstens nicht schon wieder einen Sonnenbrand. 
Stellenweise könnte der Boden zwar mal Wasser vertragen, aber nicht gerade jetzt am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (30. März 2012)

Sonntag bin ich auch da.


----------



## maverick65 (1. April 2012)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Man, hier ist ja mal wieder gar nichts los. Dabei ist doch gar kein richtiger Winter. Hoffe Ihr tüfftelt und schraubt ganz fleißig an euren Bikes damit es bald wieder los gehen kann.
> Viele Grüße Roberto.



Nicht getüftelt, nicht geschraubt, kein Rad gefahren, eingeschlafen (eingerostet), fett geworden, viel zu viel sinnlose Zeit am Rechner verbracht. 
In diesem Jahr will ich, so weit ihr es wollt, ein paar mehr Bilder und Videos von Freireitern machen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## roberto.d (2. April 2012)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nicht getüftelt, nicht geschraubt, kein Rad gefahren, eingeschlafen (eingerostet), fett geworden, viel zu viel sinnlose Zeit am Rechner verbracht.
> In diesem Jahr will ich, so weit ihr es wollt, ein paar mehr Bilder und Videos von Freireitern machen.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Na komm Mav, jetzt hast du aber übertrieben
Auf ein Filmchen hab ich auf jeden Fall Lust, wenn es denn von der Zeit mal passt, aber nur in höchster Qualität, quasi wie die Coverpage eines Magazins nur als Film  Hoffen wir mal das es mal klappt dieses Jahr. 
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## xtccc (4. April 2012)

hat jemand am freitag laune & zeit für einen Trip nach BF ?


----------



## Marc555 (5. April 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> hat jemand am freitag laune & zeit für einen Trip nach BF ?



Bin dabei!


----------



## mr-Lambo (5. April 2012)

Habe am Freitag einen Platz im Auto von FFM-Höchst nach BF frei. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## maverick65 (6. April 2012)

Fr penne ich aus, hatte Nachtschicht. Was ist mit Sa und Sonntag? Entweder mits Rad im Taunus oder nur mits Knipse in den Park. Fotos machen, gibts für Umme (Mitfahrgelegenheit sollte auch für Umme sein).

Gruß Mav


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin am kommenden WE mal wieder bei meiner Freundin in FFM und plane diesmal eventl. mein Bike mitzunehmen. Wäre klasse, wenn wir uns am Samstag bei Euch einklinken könnten.


----------



## Doktor Dan (12. April 2012)

Ich denke mal das dürfte einige hier betreffen:
Am 21.4. ab 15 Uhr findet auf dem Dirtgelände in Kronberg ein Info(nachmit-)tag von WOFFM zum Thema Bikepark im Taunus statt. So viel vorweg: es gibt neue positive Entwicklungen in dem Bereich, über die wir euch auf dem laufenden halte wollen.

Hier der Facebook-Link zu der Veranstaltung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/407774065900507/

Ein Einladung zu der Veranstaltung folgt die Tage auf der Homepage: www.woffm.de

Hier die Karte zum Dirtgelände, für die, die noch nie dort waren:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Triftw...6133&oq=triftweg+kron&hnear=Triftweg&t=m&z=16

Hoffentlich bis kommenden Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doktor Dan (13. April 2012)

Einladung steht jetzt auchh auf der Website: www.woffm.de


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. April 2012)

Hab gerade die Freireiten-FFM Seite aktualisiert und die Bilder aus Beerfelden hochgeladen...wer die sehen möchte und keinen Facebook-Account hat, kann das auf der Freireiten-Seite tun 
Viel Spaß!

Gruß
HR


----------



## xtccc (24. April 2012)

damit der thread mal wieder hochkommt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2012)

dein leiblingsbild


----------



## xtccc (24. April 2012)

jupp...


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Wo ist das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (24. April 2012)

winterbersch...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2012)

Und wo ist die Landung?


----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Landung?



Auch in Winterbersch...

555


----------



## xtccc (26. April 2012)

hab am samstag noch einen platz im auto...ab ffm - geht nach beerfelden !


----------



## Ghostriders (26. April 2012)

Hi,
fahren am Samstag auch nach Beerfelden,
haben eventuell auch einen Platz frei.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## JustFlying (27. April 2012)

Beerfelden am Samstag? Da wäre ich gerne dabei!
Ich komme aus Bad Homburg, 19J alt- falls noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, schreibt mich an


----------



## xtccc (27. April 2012)

hast PN


----------



## christian_88 (27. April 2012)

hallo zusamm,

bin vom 29ten bis zum 6mai in frankfurt zu besuch.

würd mich freun wenn sich wer finden lässt, der mit an feldberg kommt

 werde auf jeden fall auch unter der woche dort sein!

grüße
christian


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. April 2012)

christian_88 schrieb:


> hallo zusamm,
> 
> bin vom 29ten bis zum 6mai in frankfurt zu besuch.
> 
> ...



Ich hab unter der Woche leider keine Zeit 
Aber es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden 

Gruß
HR


----------



## xtccc (30. April 2012)

morgen jemand zeit /  lust auf stromberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo an Alle, da ja sonst schon kaum was los ist hier (facebook läuft dem ibc echt den rang ab) hab ich mal ne anfrage, vielleicht meint es der zufall wieder mal gut mit mir. Hat jemand ein brauchbares Fox 40 Casting rum liegen? Hab meins letztes We dann doch final zerstört.
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## maverick65 (4. Mai 2012)

So ein edles Teil hatte ich nie.
Wie sieht es kommendes WE aus? Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit, egal ob nur Knipse (Akkus sind geladen, Speicherkarten leer) oder Tour mit meinem MiniFreerider (150mm). 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Mai 2012)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht gerade berauschend aus.....


----------



## maverick65 (4. Mai 2012)

Wieso??!! Es ist kein Dauerregen angesagt!


----------



## visionthing (4. Mai 2012)

Fürs Wochenende bin ich leider raus.


----------



## Marc555 (4. Mai 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> morgen jemand zeit /  lust auf stromberg ?



Hagga hagga.
Bin leider ´raus. Ganz dumm übern Kicker gestolpert. Probiere es nächstes WE in BF, WB, Wi oder ON nochmal...
stay tuned!

555


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Mai 2012)

@mav: Vormittags soll es bis 14:00 Uhr regnen. Früher kann ich sowieso nicht. Von daher würde ich OF vorschlagen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberto.d (4. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich werde wohl gegen 12 Uhr morgen ab Hohemark ne Runde in den Taunus starten...Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Mai 2012)

Drecks Regen, da vergeht mir die Lust aufs Fahren...


Sent with recycled electrons using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich schauerlich da draußen. 
Wenn man sich allerdings einmal aufgerafft hat, geht es. 
Und auf die Dusche freut man sich dann um so mehr.


----------



## Zilli (5. Mai 2012)

Guuude,
Hut ab für diewodaso heute unterwegs sind.
Gestern nach Feierabend war es leichter gefallen, dem Schweinehund Paroli zu bieten. Morgen früh vllt. nochmal um den Staufen, da könnte es "volle Suhle" geben ...


----------



## roberto.d (6. Mai 2012)

ja es war grauselig gestern, aber irgendwie auch technisch schön interessant nass dreckig....:-D


----------



## Marc555 (10. Mai 2012)

Happy Birthday Hot Rod.

(Wenn's schon gestern war, dann nachträglich! Hehehe)

555


----------



## viergewinnt (16. Mai 2012)

Irgendwas geplant für das kommende (lange) Wochenende?


----------



## visionthing (16. Mai 2012)

Ja!
4 Tage Geißkopf/Spicak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Mai 2012)

Lac Blanc


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

Hat es dort keinen Schnee


----------



## ratte (16. Mai 2012)

Dann packen wir eben die Boards auch ein.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

na dann viel spass 

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm

das ist schnell weg


----------



## viergewinnt (17. Mai 2012)

Morgen jemand in BF?


----------



## Hopi (17. Mai 2012)

Wir fahren doch lieber nach BF, Lac Blanc platz heute aus allen Nähten und für das WE ist nur sch... Wetter angesagt. So heiß sind wir zur Zeit eh nicht auf DH fahren, dass wir 5 Stunden fahren um dann nass in der Kälte am Lift zu warten, oder nicht zu warten, aber trotzdem nass zu sein.


----------



## ratte (20. Mai 2012)

@Roberto: 
Respekt. Schickes Ergebnis in der Klasse.


----------



## roberto.d (20. Mai 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> @Roberto:
> Respekt. Schickes Ergebnis in der Klasse.



Danke, hätte ich selber nicht erwartet. Bin voll glücklich.


----------



## pecht (21. Mai 2012)

Braucht nicht einer von euch ne GoPro HD2 inkl. Zubehör?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2012)

was willst dafür haben? ->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2012)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Danke, hätte ich selber nicht erwartet. Bin voll glücklich.



Hi Roberto,
auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche. Das ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## McFlury (21. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir noch mal "Respekt". 

Ich glaube ja, das kommt nur weil Du die Lizenz vom richtigen Verein bekommen hast


----------



## xtccc (4. Juni 2012)

soooo...donnerstag is feiertag! wer geht denn wo fahren ?


----------



## Ghostriders (4. Juni 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> soooo...donnerstag is feiertag! wer geht denn wo fahren ?


 
Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr Hohe Mark 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## visionthing (4. Juni 2012)

Am Donnerstag geht es wohl mal wieder nach Willingen.


----------



## Marc555 (5. Juni 2012)

Beerfelden oder Winterberg. Aber erstmal sehen was das Wetter macht.

555


----------



## xtccc (5. Juni 2012)

lass morgen mal tel


----------



## ratte (10. Juni 2012)

Hey Roberto,
das sieht ja fast so aus als hättest Du Spaß am Dich im Schlamm suhlen.
Wieder eine saubere Leistung abgeliefert, sofern man in dem Zusammenhang noch von sauber reden kann.


----------



## Ghostriders (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen ?
Wir (z.Z. 4Personen ) fahren am 3.7.2012 nach Ischgl,am 5.7. nach Innsbruck und am 
6.7. zum Festival nach Saalbach Hinterglemm.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (11. Juni 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey Roberto,
> das sieht ja fast so aus als hättest Du Spaß am Dich im Schlamm suhlen.
> Wieder eine saubere Leistung abgeliefert, sofern man in dem Zusammenhang noch von sauber reden kann.



Hallo Sabine,
danke für die Glückwünsche, das hört man gern. Ich fahre ja eigentlich bei nässe gerne (mudfreaks) und es ist mir damit gelungen ganz solide läufe runter zu bringen. Bin also zufrieden. Die Zeit kann sich sogar in den anderen klassen sehen lassen, aber es geht natürlich immer noch besser und ich denke mein ehrgeiz ist nun endgültig geweckt, obwohl ich diese saison mit den wechsel der klasse ja ohne druck etwas entspannter fahren wollte. Geht wohl doch nicht, bin halt racer. Das fitness und technik training hat sich wohl doch gelohnt (danke hier an McFlury der mich durch den winter geschleift hat).
Trotzdem muss ich zugeben hat es mit spaß nicht mehr viel zu tun gehabt und ich wünsche mir endlich trockenen bedingung, hoffentlich bei den nächsten rennen. Auf jeden fall hab ich Sonntag das training schon ausfallen lassen (müssen), weil ich sonst keine trockenen klamotten für das rennen gehabt hätte und da es auch kalt war, war das wohl die richtige entscheidung. (Dabei hab ich schon ohne ende klamotten) 

Und an alle die immer noch glauben DH ist nicht anstrengend, die müssen mal ein wochenende bei regen ein strecke fahren die je nach können 6 ½ bis 14 minuten (je nach level) dauert. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie mir heute die beine brennen.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## roberto.d (25. Juni 2012)

Mad East Enduro letztes Wochenende, coole Sache, coole Strecken, klasse Wetter...um mal wieder ein wenig leben ins Freireiter Forum zu bringen


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juni 2012)

Hey, geht morgen irgendwer biken? Wollte mal wieder in einen Park aber im Moment sieht das Wetter überall mäßig aus.


----------



## ratte (30. Juni 2012)

Für Morgen steht noch nix auf dem Programm.
Ich liebäugel ich gerade damit, heute nachmittag mal einem der Gefährte etwas Auslauf zu gönnen.


----------



## xtccc (30. Juni 2012)

wir (marco & meinereiner) waren heute in BF. schweißtreibende angelegenheit aber werie nais !


----------



## Marc555 (1. Juli 2012)

Leider ward Ihr irgendwie sehr schnell weg nachdem wir uns getroffen haben. Hoffe das lag nicht an mir 
Falle dummerweise auch die nächste Zeit aus... mind acht Wochen.

Gruß
555

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (2. Juli 2012)

unterschreiben - SOFORT !!

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2012)

^^ ist doch schon geschehen



....aber alle anderen, das ist wirklich wichtig und geht uns alles an!

http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern




.


----------



## Meister Alex (2. Juli 2012)

Heute erledigt!
Für alle die es noch nicht geschafft haben sollten:
Ihr könnt nur noch in den nächsten 41 Tagen bei der Petition unterzeichnen!
Also auf geht's: Keine Macht den Waldlobbyisten
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## doko (3. Juli 2012)

done. 
Hoffentlich kommen da noch viel mehr Stimmen zusammen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Juli 2012)

wann soll des gesetz rechtskräftig werden....?


----------



## McFlury (5. Juli 2012)

Hi roberto.d,

Viel Erfolg bei der DM am Wochenende! Mach´s einfach so wie bei den letzten Rennen ;-)


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wann soll des gesetz rechtskräftig werden....?



Noch vor der Sommerpause des hessischen Landtags!


----------



## McFlury (6. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Noch vor der Sommerpause des hessischen Landtags!



So schnell geht das nicht!
Das Gesetz geht vor der Sommerpause an den Landtag zur Beratung, eine Abstimmung wird es erst nach der Sommerpause geben. Rechtskräftig könnte es dann vorraussichtlich 1.1.2013 sein.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Noch vor der Sommerpause des hessischen Landtags!




Dann wird woll des Kriegsrecht über den hessenforst verhängt !!
Halter für Täuschkörper & krähenfüsse sind am enduro montiert.....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Juli 2012)

Wir haben uns am Wochenende mal in Stromberg umgesehen....macht auch Spaß der Trail 
Hier ein kleines Video. XTCCC und Kawilli hatten zum Glück ihre GoPros dabei 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1lxeVTruAM"]Stromberg Juli 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Stromberg wir kommen wieder 

Gruß
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns am Wochenende mal in Stromberg umgesehen....macht auch Spaß der Trail
> Hier ein kleines Video. XTCCC und Kawilli hatten zum Glück ihre GoPros dabei
> 
> Stromberg Juli 2012      - YouTube
> ...



Irgendwann muß ich da auch mal hin 

schickes video


----------



## doko (9. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwann muß ich da auch mal hin
> 
> schickes video


 
Stromberg war ich jetzt auch zwei mal und der Trail macht wirklich super viel Laune. Vorallem für jedermann befahrbar. 
Einzig und alleine das Hochschieben wird nach der dritten/vierten Abfahrt zur Torture


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2012)

doko schrieb:


> Stromberg war ich jetzt auch zwei mal und der Trail macht wirklich super viel Laune. Vorallem für jedermann befahrbar.
> Einzig und alleine das Hochschieben wird nach der dritten/vierten Abfahrt zur Torture



kann man da nicht shutteln?


----------



## doko (9. Juli 2012)

wenn man einen fahrfreudigen Autofahrer findet, kann man sich wirklich mit dem Auto fast direkt am Trailende abholen und oben wieder raussetzen lassen. Das Hochschieben nimmt alleine schon 25 Minuten in Anspruch. Da kommt noch der enorme Energieverbrauch dazu, weswegen bei mir bisher nie mehr als 3-4 Abfahrten drin waren. Dafür schläft man dann aber am Abend auch tief und fest


----------



## McFlury (9. Juli 2012)

@ lucafabian: Du kannst da ganz locker hochfahren. Ist nicht steil und dauert auch nur ne viertel Stunde


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> @ lucafabian: Du kannst da ganz locker hochfahren. Ist nicht steil und dauert auch nur ne viertel Stunde



na das klingt doch gut...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann man da nicht shutteln?



hab schon davon gehört, dass das gehen soll


----------



## Marc555 (14. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab schon davon gehört, dass das gehen soll



Hab ich auch! 







[/url][/IMG]

555


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2012)

wieviel passen da max. drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (14. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich ausgelegt für fünf (mehr passen nicht ins Auto).
Im Taunus hatten wir auch schon sieben drauf. Sind dann halt mit 2 Autos gefahren um die Leute von a nach b zu bekommen.

555


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2012)

sieben dürfen bei mir rein


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juli 2012)

Xtccc und ich fahren morgen um 11:18 den Feldi hoch ( Bus)
Wer auch Bock hat: Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hohemark 11Uhr

Gruß
HR


----------



## McFlury (22. Juli 2012)

Ich würden mit Rad hochfahren. Wann ist der Bus dann ob?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ich würden mit Rad hochfahren. Wann ist der Bus dann ob?



Gute Frage...Abfahrt ist 11:18 dann schätze ich braucht der so 20 Minuten. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## xtccc (22. Juli 2012)

gegen 12 werden wir auf dem FB oben sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (22. Juli 2012)

Ok das sollte passen. Ihr braucht aber auf keinen Fall warten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht sehr funktionell aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

zilli und ich wollen am samstag zum flowtrail.....falls noch jemand interesse hat, mund aufMACHEN


muß doch mal schauen ob der Mcflury recht hat und ich da wirklich hochkomm

@MCflury....magst mitkommen?


----------



## doko (31. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zilli und ich wollen am samstag zum flowtrail.....falls noch jemand interesse hat, mund aufMACHEN
> 
> 
> muß doch mal schauen ob der Mcflury recht und ich da wirklich hochkomm
> ...


 
Nice. Viel Spaß. Den werdet ihr höchst wahrscheinlich auch haben. Kleiner Bericht ist gerne gesehen 
Also falls du keinen schweren DH-Bulliden fährst, kannste da auf jeden Fall wieder hochtreten.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

doko schrieb:


> Nice. Viel Spaß. Den werdet ihr höchst wahrscheinlich auch haben. Kleiner Bericht ist gerne gesehen
> Also falls du keinen schweren DH-Bulliden fährst, kannste da auf jeden Fall wieder hochtreten.



15 kg hat mein schwarzes...das passt schon!


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2012)

Uwe...
wenn ich mein dickes Hinterteil dort samt Torque hochkurble.. packst Du das allemal ;-)


----------



## kawilli (31. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Pucki schaffst du das locker fragt sich nur wie oft. ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

ihr baut mich auf....


----------



## xtccc (31. Juli 2012)

der strombergplan am samstag klingt gut !


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2012)

mal schauen wie wir das mit dem hinfahren machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (1. August 2012)

du hast doch einen großen bus...


----------



## wartool (1. August 2012)

evtl würde ich mich auch überreden hinzukommen... (hätte dann 1-2 Plätze frei)

Bin allerdings nicht der "Überspringer"


----------



## McFlury (1. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @MCflury....magst mitkommen?



Nee, ich wollte am Wochenende mal anfangen an meinen konditionellen Defizite zu arbeiten und mal wieder ein paar lange Dinger fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2012)

das müßte ich auch mal machen, in 2 1/2 wochen gehts in die alpen
heut abend gehts auch in den taunus und vielleicht am freitag möglichst früh, wenn ich 1600 hohemark schaff wär toll

stromberg steht schon so lange an, das muß jetzt mal abgehakt werden...und wenn man oft genug hochfährt summiert sich das ja auch



wartool schrieb:


> evtl würde ich mich auch überreden hinzukommen... (hätte dann 1-2 Plätze frei)
> 
> Bin allerdings nicht der "Überspringer"



das was wär ja cool und mit dem springen bist nicht alleine, wenn ich was nicht kann dann ist es springen...da bin ich ja ,mal so ein hosenschisser


----------



## McFlury (1. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...heut abend gehts auch in den taunus...



Wann und wo wäre das denn. Ich könnte so ab ca. 16 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Wann und wo wäre das denn. Ich könnte so ab ca. 16 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen.



1600 schaff ich nicht....ich fahr frühestens im 1700 in isenburg mit dem auto los...reel wäre ca. 1800 abfahrt an der hohemark, vielleicht auch ne viertelstunde früher


----------



## McFlury (1. August 2012)

Das ist mir eigentlich etwas spät. Wenn Du aber um 18 Uhr an der HM bist, komme ich auf dem Rückweg vorbei, und fahr noch mal ein Stück mit rauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Das ist mir eigentlich etwas spät. Wenn Du aber um 18 Uhr an der HM bist, komme ich auf dem Rückweg vorbei, und fahr noch mal ein Stück mit rauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2012)

ich gelobe besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. August 2012)

Ihr Schwätzer. 
Erst Wochenlang kaum ein Wort und jetzt kommt man fast nicht hinterher. 

Viel Vergnügen in Stromberg am WE.
Die Woche drauf macht die neue Strecke offiziell auf.


----------



## Zilli (1. August 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ihr Schwätzer.
> Erst Wochenlang kaum ein Wort und jetzt kommt man fast nicht hinterher. ...


Guuude, dann rühr ich mich auch mal.
Nach fünf Wochen des Wartens auf die Pedale isses erstma ferdisch:




Am Sa. wirds mal hopsend getestet *freu*.


----------



## Zilli (1. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1600 schaff ich nicht....ich fahr frühestens im 1700 in isenburg mit dem auto los...reel wäre ca. 1800 abfahrt an der hohemark, vielleicht auch ne viertelstunde früher


Ruft der einen um 17:45 auf der Ar**** an und teilt mit, dass er nun an der HM ist und ne Runde dreht 

*gefällt mir nicht*


----------



## Jensiman (2. August 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Wann und wo wäre das denn. Ich könnte so ab ca. 16 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen.



Hallo an Alle,
geht heute jemand am Feldberg radeln?
Könnte ab 17:30Uhr an der HM sein.
Jens


----------



## McFlury (2. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich gelobe besserung



...wenn Du dir nicht selber, heimlich die Luft aus den Reifen lässt, wäre es schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...wenn Du dir nicht selber, heimlich die Luft aus den Reifen lässt, wäre es schon mal ein Anfang.



*grmmbl....der fat albert war dran schuld....mit nem mignon hätt ich keinen durchschlag gehabt, da wär dann ja auch kein schlauch drin gewesen 


und überhaupt hab ich da ja nuuuuuuuuuuuuuur wegen euch soviel luft beim hochfahrfen drauf gehabt...gebracht hat's aber trotzdem nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensiman (2. August 2012)

Jensiman schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> geht heute jemand am Feldberg radeln?
> Könnte ab 17:30Uhr an der HM sein.
> Jens



möchte nicht Doch noch jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Jensiman (2. August 2012)

Werde morgen nach beerfelden und zum Stromberg fahren, falls jemand Interesse hat.
Ein zusätzliches Bike sollte noch in den Kombi passen. 
Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2012)

Jensiman schrieb:


> Werde morgen nach beerfelden und zum Stromberg fahren, falls jemand Interesse hat.
> Ein zusätzliches Bike sollte noch in den Kombi passen.
> Jens



na da hast dir aber was vorgenommen, beides an einem tag ist schon ambitioniert 

vielleicht sieht man sich in stromberg


----------



## Jensiman (3. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na da hst dir aber was vorgenommen, beides an einem tag ist schon ambitioniert
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich in stromberg



Meinte natürlich entweder oder. Werde nach beerfelden fahren.


----------



## Labelfeti (3. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich komme aus NRW Duisburg und bin ziemlich neu in der Freeride Szene...
Ich wollte demnächst mit nem Kollegen zum Taunus Freiberg.. Habt Ihr vlt ein Paar Infos bzgl Freeride / Abfahrtsstrecken? Wäre euch super dankbar...

Könnt mir auch GPS Daten zu kommen lassen...

Danke

Labelfeti


----------



## xtccc (3. August 2012)

so...morgen stromberg, ich bring den russischen diktator mit


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. August 2012)

Gude,
wir lassen uns ein paar Trikots designen....die Dinger gibt es in kurz (freeride-variante) und lang (DH-Variante) und wir werden die Jerseys für jeden der Interesse hat personalisieren. D.H. eigener Name und Nummer 
 Die Kosten pro Jersey werden zwischen 45 und 60 Euro liegen.  Der eine oder Andere wollte noch zusätzlich das Freireiter-Logo auf der Brust haben, das werden wir dann im Anschluss realisieren 

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich bitte bis Ende der Woche (12.08.) per PN bei mir melden. Mit Namens- und Nummerwunsch! 





Gruß
Marco


----------



## MtB-Manu (8. August 2012)

Heute jemand auf dem feldberg unterwegs?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. August 2012)

Morgen gehts nach Wildbad und am Samstag weiter nach Lac Blanc 
Das wird ja sooo geil!!!

Gruß
M


----------



## kawilli (16. August 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Wildbad und am Samstag weiter nach Lac Blanc
> Das wird ja sooo geil!!!
> 
> Gruß
> M


Ja und leider ohne mich, ich könnte heulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (16. August 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Wildbad und am Samstag weiter nach Lac Blanc
> Das wird ja sooo geil!!!
> 
> Gruß
> M



na sowas...ob ich wohl mitkomme ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. August 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> na sowas...ob ich wohl mitkomme ?



Mmmmh....ich denke schon 
Und Hopi und Ratte sind auch in Lac Blanc!

Ich warte noch auf die Einladung zum Grillen am Camper


----------



## Igetyou (16. August 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Bock auf ballern??


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Bock auf ballern??




auf jeden fall...aber in süd tirol


----------



## Uni560 (17. August 2012)

Also ich werde morgen nach Stromberg fahren, Ballern würde ich das nun aber nicht gerade nennen


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2012)

Stromberg ist mir zu pussymäßig


----------



## wartool (17. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf jeden fall...aber in süd tirol



Hey Uwe,

viel Spaß dort.. wir sehen uns dann in einer Woche auf der Gegenfahrbahn ;-P


----------



## fastmike (17. August 2012)

soo,auch mal was von mir aus Crans


----------



## visionthing (17. August 2012)

Ich liebe diese Strecke!
Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. August 2012)

Hey Jungs,
heil angekommen?
Ich hoffe, die Napalm-Würstchen waren gut und der Park hat auch geschmeckt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2012)

Leider geil hier. Sehr geil. )


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. August 2012)

Wir sind supi durchgekommen.
Der Park hat mir echt gefallen...werde bestimmt bald wieder hinfahren 

Gruß
M



ratte schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> heil angekommen?
> Ich hoffe, die Napalm-Würstchen waren gut und der Park hat auch geschmeckt.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2012)

jetzt geht es wirklich nicht mehr...(das video das vorher hier war)


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2012)

Bei mir funzt es leider nicht; auch nicht mit einem "add-on" (Firefox).


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2012)

Gestern lief das Video noch, jetzt ist 'Weiß wie Schnee'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2012)

.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. August 2012)

Morgen gehts zur Eurobike nach Friedrichshafen 
Ja Mann das wird cool 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2012)

alles gude, lugga


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2012)

Happy Börsday Lugga  

Lass dich mal feste drücken und mach dir einen schönen Tag


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2012)

alles Gute, Lugga. Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Oktober 2012)

ich schliesse mich den gratulanten an. nachträglich- wie immer...


----------



## roberto.d (30. Oktober 2012)

Oh man, die Freireiter rutschen schon wieder fast von der ersten Seite.  das geht so nicht und dabei sind wir doch gar nicht so faul wie es aussieht.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. November 2012)

Wie sieht es in diesem Jahr eigentlich mit der alljährlichen Freireiter-Weihnachtsfeier aus?
Es ist zwar noch genug zeit, aber da ich ab dem 13.12. keine Zeit mehr habe, wollte ich lieber schonmal jetzt fragen 

Also meine Damen und Herren....was machen wir?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## SvenMP (12. November 2012)

Freitag den 07.12.12 im Momberger in F-Heddernheim steil gehen ....
Altgediegener Frankfurter Äpplerschuppen... 
Würde mich auch um die Reservierung kümmern.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (12. November 2012)

Wäre bei der Freireiten Ffm Party dabei


----------



## visionthing (12. November 2012)

Da wäre ich gern dabei!


----------



## xtccc (12. November 2012)

jupp, ich auch !


----------



## Freehand (13. November 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. November 2012)

Dann lasst uns doch noch ein paar Tage abwarten, ob sich noch mehr Leute melden und dann kann Sven ja den Tisch reservieren


----------



## McFlury (13. November 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## kawilli (13. November 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. November 2012)

07.12. steht!
Weitere Infos gibt's (auf Nachfrage) bei mit oder bei Facebook!
Haut ma rein!


----------



## Meister Alex (27. Dezember 2012)

Gude zusammen,
wünsche allen Freireitern einen guten und Sturzfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Und sucht euch nur Vorsätze aus die ihr auch einhalten könnt. Mehr biken z.B...

Gruß:


Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Januar 2013)

den wünschen schliesse ich mich gerne an.


----------



## xtccc (12. Januar 2013)

50.312701,8.577992
das mal bei google maps eingeben...da ist morgen treffpunkt - 10:30!


----------



## Ghostriders (12. Januar 2013)

Danke, werde morgen aber nicht dabei sein.
Bis bald mal

Heiko


----------



## xtccc (2. Februar 2013)

heute im spessart


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. März 2013)

WOW das war knapp....fast auf Seite 2 gerutscht


----------



## kawilli (4. März 2013)

Du bist der Retter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2013)

ja, superpeinlich. aber das kommt davon, wenn sich die ganzen kappen auf fb rumtreiben.
meinereiner war heute bei besten wetter im bk. 2h altersgerechter sport, keine schwätzer oder teilevorzeiger vor ort. was die jugend wohl an sonnigen nachmittagen so treibt...
ahoi!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. März 2013)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, superpeinlich. aber das kommt davon, wenn sich die ganzen kappen aus fb rumtreiben.
> meinereiner war heute bei besten wetter im bk. 2h altersgerechter sport, keine schwätzer oder teilevorzeiger vor ort. was die jugend wohl an sonnigen nachmittagen so treibt...
> ahoi!





keine ahnung was unser heutige jugend so treibt - aber en paar freunde und ich waren heute fleisig am trail bauen !


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2013)

Kreative Ausnahmeerscheinungen sind mir sehr sympathisch. Weiter so!


----------



## Jensiman (9. März 2013)

Hat jemand Lust morgen am Feldberg auf Biken? Gruß Jens


----------



## roberto.d (10. März 2013)

Zum Lust machen auf den Frühling:


Tom, Torsten und der Rob.D.


----------



## kammi_brk (11. März 2013)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Zum Lust machen auf den Frühling:
> 
> Samstag Session 2013.03.09
> 
> Tom, Torsten und der Rob.D.




Fein!!! Wo ist das?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kawilli (11. März 2013)

feine Sache und die alten Herren fahren einen heißen Reifen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. März 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> Fein!!! Wo ist das?
> 
> Gruß
> Sascha



bombenkrater of !


----------



## kammi_brk (12. März 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> bombenkrater of !



Das nächste mal bin ich dabei! Wenn ihr mir bescheid sagt 

Herzliche Grüße aus der Schweiz http://goo.gl/maps/svRrN
Sascha


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

viel spass i.d. schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

Roberto, super... nu hab ich bock drauf.
Einziger nachteil am bk ist, dass man meistens dumm angemacht oder ausgelacht wird, wenn man mal mit weniger federweg ankommt.
Mich interessieren die großen Sprünge ohnehin nicht, aber nen paar nette kleinere sind schon dabei die Spaß machen.


----------



## xtccc (13. März 2013)

wegen federweg kriegt man da sicher keinen doofen spruch zu hören..eher wenn man da fährt ohne mal "hallo" o.ä.zu sagen...


----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

Also an der "sitzecke" vorbeigefahren und gegrüßt habe ich schon. 

Das nächste mal komm ich einfach nochmal vorbei. Hab mich halt ganz schön unwohl gefühlt, weil keine wirkliche Reaktion kam, aber alle geschaut ham...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Roberto, super... nu hab ich bock drauf.
> Einziger nachteil am bk ist, dass man meistens dumm angemacht oder ausgelacht wird, wenn man mal mit weniger federweg ankommt.
> Mich interessieren die großen Sprünge ohnehin nicht, aber nen paar nette kleinere sind schon dabei die Spaß machen.




Was, wegen weniger federweg!? Davon wüsste ich aber! Fast alle von uns sind dort auch mit ihren dirtbikes am start !


----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

Naja Friday du kennst doch mein Bike 
Ich komm mir da halt manchmal so fehl am platze vor. Kenne da ja auch niemanden, ausser dir halt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

dort hindackeln(zum sitzplatz) und begrüssen, smaltalke - mehr net !  auch wenn einige meinen wir wären ässi, kann man trotzdem mal vorstellig werden und hallo sagen - hat auch damit zu tun, das wir gerne auf ein paar sachen aufmerksam machen (wegenbruchpiloten,usw.)!


----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

Ich werde es wie gesagt mal versuchen .. 
Wärst du da gewesen wäre ich auch sicherlich zum reden vorbei gekommen. Die Stimmung war bei den letzten beiden male halt recht ablehnend :-/ 

Man mag es mir verzeihen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

ja kenn ich, manchmal assellen wir alle da ganz schön rum !! kann verstörend wirken.
bin fast jedes we am start !


----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

Hab auf jedenfalls wieder richtig Bock drauf. Könnte gerne ab morgen schon wieder Sommer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

tja das wetter macht uns leider ein strich durch diese rechnung.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2013)

am sonntag will ich zum bk zeit ? wetter mus man bis dahin abwarten !


----------



## Uni560 (14. März 2013)

Mal abwarten wie es mit der Gesundheit und dem Schnee ist. Ansonsten wäre Sonntag noch Zeit.


----------



## Asrael (20. März 2013)

Als frisch gebackener Offebächer werd ich wohl auch ab und an mal beim BK vorbei schaun.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2013)

Man man man, jetzt hab ich uns schon wieder gerettet! 

Samstag Bikepark? Xtccc und ich wollen nach Osternohe oder Beerfelden....wie sieht's aus?


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2013)

ich dachte Sonntag nach Osternohe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (3. April 2013)

In Osternohe ist Speci Test Tag. Da alles schon ausgebucht ist wird es recht voll. 

555


----------



## Uni560 (17. April 2013)

Hab heute mal ein paar Armdicke Stöckchen am BK entfernt.
Lagen teilweise direkt auf der Strecke. Generell sind die meisten von mir gefahrenen Strecken aber echt schick aktuell


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. April 2013)

Wie dick sind Deine Arme, daß Du als Freireiter wegräumen musst?


----------



## Uni560 (17. April 2013)

Hmm.. ich finde generell Geäst in Landezonen recht blöd


----------



## Ghostriders (8. Mai 2013)

<p>Nachricht für marc 555 </p>
<p>wir sind von Do. bis Sa. in Winterberg auf dem Campingplatz.</p>
<p>Gruss Heiko</p>


----------



## xtccc (21. März 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/freireiten


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

es wird wieder geritten


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2015)

Rocky auch ?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky auch ?



noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2015)

Sieht so aus, als hättest Du fast den gleichen Grill wie ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hättest Du fast den gleichen Grill wie ich.



 

….der wird aber fast mehr zum Feuermachen als zum Grillen verwendet


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2015)

Moin der Herr Lugxx,

grüsse aus dem Unterland.... 

Ich dachte schon, ihr fahrt gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2015)

Moin Bernd alles O.K. bei Dir?

Die letzten zwei Jahre hab ich die Bikes etwas Stiefkindlich behandelt,
jetzt soll aber alles wieder besser werden 


Von Dir ist aber auch wenig zu lesen, fährst du noch?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2015)

Naja, fahren kann man das nicht mehr nennen.... mir fehlte schlicht die Lust seit 2013. Bin dafür ein bisschen Rennrad gefahren, was ich auch immer noch mache. So ganz kann ich es aber doch nicht lassen mit den Stollenreifen, daher schaue ich hier doch relativ regelmäßig rein.


----------

